# Canyon Exceed CF SL/SLX



## chicken07 (16. September 2015)

Da ich zum Thema Exceed hier bisher nichts gefunden habe:

Habe heute mal die Canyon-Hotline konsultiert zur "neuen Definition eines High-End XC-Race Bikes". Ab spätestens Mitte Oktober soll das Exceed über die Website bestellbar sein. Realistischer Liefertermin ist wohl April 2016 . Wie in einigen Berichten schon angekündigt, wird es sich preislich am (nicht reduzierten) Preis des Lux orientieren, also ~3k aufwärts.

Offensichtlich ist es gang und gäbe, die Neuheiten trotz ewig langer Lieferzeiten frühst möglich mit (m.E. durchaus gelungenen) Hochglanzprospekten anzupreisen, um Kunden schon jetzt vom vorherigen Kauf eines Konkurrenzprodukts abzuhalten. Nennt sich wohl Marketing.


----------



## Twenty9er (17. September 2015)

Dir ist schon klar, dass du ein Hardtail (Exceed) mit einem Fully (Lux) vergleichst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicken07 (17. September 2015)

Das war kein Vergleich. Es ging allein um die preisliche Einordnung. Der Mitarbeiter der Canyon-Hotline hat die Preise des Lux als Orientierungspunkt genannt.


----------



## patinho (24. September 2015)

Mit dem Exceed wird Canyon für mich auch wieder interessant. Bin mir bei der Gabel nicht sicher.
Würdet ihr die RS 1 oder die SID XX WC bevorzugen ? 

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## filiale (24. September 2015)

Ich bin mal auf die Preise gespannt, das 8.9 würde mich interessieren...


----------



## chicken07 (24. September 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich bin mal auf die Preise gespannt, das 8.9 würde mich interessieren...



Dito. Tippe auf EUR 2999,- oder EUR 3299,- für das 8.9.


----------



## filiale (24. September 2015)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Dito. Tippe auf EUR 2999,- oder EUR 3299,- für das 8.9.


Schätze ich auch. Denn das alte Grand Canyon 9.9 mit SRAM X0 kostete auch 2999. Mittlerweile scheint es so zu sein, das Preis/Leistung für 2016 um jeweils eine Modellstufe nach unten abgewertet wurde. Dementsprechend die kostengünstigere XT (im vgl. zur X0) mit Modell 8.9 aber zum Preis des 9.9. Daher denke ich auch 2999 fürs Einsteigermodell. 
Aber das Gewicht mit 9,5kg wundert mich etwas. Die scheinen am Rahmen tatsächlich einiges abgespeckt zu haben.
Jetzt fehlt noch die Geo, die soll ja etwas sportlicher sein als vorher.


----------



## patinho (25. September 2015)

Hier die Geo. Wie seht ihr den Unterschied SID xx WC zur RS 1.


----------



## filiale (25. September 2015)

ui, das ist sportlich dimensioniert


----------



## chicken07 (1. Oktober 2015)

Hier noch ein paar Infos und Video mit ein paar Aussagen von mstaab_canyon:

http://favbike.de/news/canyon-exceed-cf-slx-race-hardtail-mit-ultraleichtem-rahmen-eurobike-2015/


----------



## chicken07 (19. Oktober 2015)

Aus dem Modellneuheiten-Thread:



buffaloyann schrieb:


> These were the Exceed prices as indicated at the Bikemotion bike expo:
> 
> 8.9 3299 euro
> 9.9 race 3699 euro
> ...



Happig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merida-fahrer (21. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## chris_biker (22. Oktober 2015)

Laut Canyon (Facebook-Seite) kam gestern folgende Aussage:

_Halte inne und richte Deinen Fokus lieber nächste Woche auf die Canyon Homepage. Viele Grüße, Robert._

Klingt interessant. Sprich könnte es sein das nächste Woche die ersten Details zum Exceed auf der Homepage von Canyon zu sehen sein werden. Da bin ich echt mal gespannt.


----------



## chicken07 (22. Oktober 2015)

Bis Anfang November sollen die 2016er Modelle laut Servicechat bestellbar sein, da bleibt nur noch die nächste Woche  Abgesehen von den noch zu bestätigenden Preisen und von Lieferterminen dürften sich neue Details aber in Grenzen halten...


----------



## chicken07 (3. November 2015)

https://www.canyon.com/mtb/exceed/ ab sofort bestellbar.


----------



## Boardi05 (3. November 2015)

bis aufs LTD sindse online

*EXCEED CF SLX 9.9 DI2* 6.299€

https://www.canyon.com/exceed-cf-slx-9-9-di2.html






*EXCEED CF SLX 9.9 PRO* 4.999€

https://www.canyon.com/exceed-cf-slx-9-9-pro-race.html






*EXCEED CF SLX 9.9 PRO RACE* 4.899€

https://www.canyon.com/exceed-cf-slx-9-9-pro-race.html






*EXCEED CF SLX 9.9 SL* 4.199€

https://www.canyon.com/exceed-cf-slx-9-9-sl.html






*EXCEED CF SLX 9.9* 3.899€			

https://www.canyon.com/exceed-cf-slx-9-9.html 






*EXCEED CF SLX 9.9 WMN* 3.299€

https://www.canyon.com/exceed-cf-slx-9-9-wmn.html






*EXCEED CF SLX 9.9 RACE* 3.699€

https://www.canyon.com/exceed-cf-slx-9-9-race.html






*EXCEED CF SLX 8.9* 3.299€

https://www.canyon.com/exceed-cf-slx-8-9.html


----------



## chicken07 (3. November 2015)

Interessante Schaltzugführung für den Umwerfer bei den Zweifach-Modellen. Den Fotos nach zu urteilen bei allen Modellen, bis auf das 9.9 Pro. Könnte ziemlich störend sein, falls das bei Auslieferung auch so aussehen sollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (3. November 2015)

Shimano side swing


----------



## schnitzel_de (4. November 2015)

Oh Gott Canyon, sind die angebotenen Farbkombinationen hässlich!!!
Dabei hatte das weiße Rad Hoffnungen auf schöne Modelle gemacht.

Hat aber auch seinen Vorteil...ich spare mir 1500€ und bleibe bei meinem alten Rahmen...


----------



## larres (4. November 2015)

Habe ich mir auch gedacht. Das rote Modell geht gar nicht. Nur das WMN Modell sieht, bis auf die Griffe, ordentlich aus.
Gibt es aber nur in XS und 27,5...


----------



## chicken07 (4. November 2015)

Interessant, wie unterschiedlich Geschmäcker sind. Finde gerade das rote Design gut. Weiß geht m.E. gar nicht und auch die Kombination aus neon-grün und gelb finde ich nicht sonderlich gelungen.


----------



## Juuro (4. November 2015)

Ich finde das Rot auch großartig!


----------



## filiale (4. November 2015)

Mal schauen wie viele sich das Mädelsbike holen weil es das Einzige schwarze ist


----------



## AMR_7500 (4. November 2015)

Hab heute zugeschlagen, hab mir das Exceed CF SLX 9.9 Pro bestellt. Hatte zwar gehofft, dass irgendwas neues von
SRAM in Sachen 2x11 kommt weil ich unbedingt das grüne haben wollte, aber leider ist es wieder nur bei 2x10
geblieben. Egal, hauptsache der GripShift Müll ist weg. Liefertermin März 2016. Hoffentlich bleibts auch dabei.
Hat sonst schon jemand bestellt?


----------



## chicken07 (5. November 2015)

Für mich kommen im Hinblick auf die Preise nur das 8.9 oder das 9.9 Race in Betracht. Da ich eigentlich gern die RS-1 hätte, gleichzeitig aber nicht unbedingt 1x11 Antrieb, bin ich momentan noch unsicher; auch, ob sich der Aufpreis für die RS-1 lohnt. Hab daher beide Modelle bestellt und vertage die Entscheidung...


----------



## -VS- (5. November 2015)

Und immer noch eine Sitzrohrlänge, welche mir bei Schrittlänge 90cm in L zu kurz und in XL zu gross ist  Hab die Stütze bei mein Grand Canyon in L immer ganz kurz vor Maximalauszughöhe draussen und das XL ist ein richtiger Brummer für Leute mit SL >95cm


----------



## ChrisKing (5. November 2015)

Ich hab auch Schrittlänge 90.. Sitzhöhe ca 79-80.. Fahre am lux eine 410er stütze und da ist noch massig Luft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -VS- (5. November 2015)

Sattelhöhe ist nach üblicher Bestimmung eingestellt (Kniescheibenlot durch Pedalachse bei waagrechter Pedalstellung & durchgestrecktes Bein bei Pedal unten und Ferse auf dem Pedal), trotzdem nur 1cm vor Max-Markierung der Originalstütze die bei meinem CF SL schon dran war. Schon mit einer 1cm kürzeren Stütze wär das schon zu knapp, so bleibt mir auch nicht die Möglichkeit, die 410er-Stütze (selten) mal gegen einer 400er (gängige Länge) auszutauschen im Rahmen eines Tunings. Wenn das Sitzrohr nicht immer nur 485mm hätte, sondern knapp über 500mm wie bei anderen L-Rahmen auch, wär mir geholfen.
Es bleiben auch Zweifel an der Dauerhaltbarkeit des Rahmens wenn immer fast am Maximalauszug gefahren wird, erst recht später beim deutlich schlankeren Exceed. Wenigstens bin ich mit 72kg nicht zu schwer für.


----------



## ChrisKing (5. November 2015)

Versteh das Problem nicht so ganz.. Wie lang is denn die Originalstütze und deine Sitzhöhe (tretlagermitte-mitte satteloberkante)? 
Und was spricht gegen eine 410er stütze? Ich fahr die Thomson Elite und die is wohl über jeden Zweifel erhaben, es sei denn man legt (nur!) Wert aufs Gewicht.. Und die is auch lang genug, so dass sie unter den "Knoten" Sitzrohr-Oberrohr geht.. Hab noch 4,5cm bis max Auszug..


----------



## -VS- (6. November 2015)

So ein wirkliches Problem ist es nicht, ich liege halt genau zwischen L und XL bei den Canyongrößen, da hatte ich Hoffnung das mit der nächsten Rahmengeneration es etwas besser wird. Die Sitzhöhe müsste ich heute abend mal nachmessen, das Bike ist grad woanders. Wenn ich auch stolze 4,5cm bis Maximalauszug hätte, wärs ja echt super, aber bei mir ist es ganz kurz vor knapp, da dachte ich das bei den neueren Rahmen die Sitzrohrlängen sich mal ändern, ist aber wohl alles beim alten.

Trotzdem wird mich letztlich das aber nicht abhalten, mir bis nächstes Jahr ein Exceed zuzulegen, ich werde dann aber wohl nach Koblenz müssen und mir trotzdem mal ein XL näher anschauen dann und auch wohl prüfen, was ich im Falle eines Rahmenumbaus von Grand Canyon auf Exceed alles übernehmen kann (Gabel, Innenlager etc.) Aber das hat noch Zeit, das Frameset ist eh erst in einem halben Jahr verfügbar nach dem momentanen Stand.


----------



## biketiger2 (15. November 2015)

-VS- schrieb:


> So ein wirkliches Problem ist es nicht, ich liege halt genau zwischen L und XL bei den Canyongrößen, da hatte ich Hoffnung das mit der nächsten Rahmengeneration es etwas besser wird. Die Sitzhöhe müsste ich heute abend mal nachmessen, das Bike ist grad woanders. Wenn ich auch stolze 4,5cm bis Maximalauszug hätte, wärs ja echt super, aber bei mir ist es ganz kurz vor knapp, da dachte ich das bei den neueren Rahmen die Sitzrohrlängen sich mal ändern, ist aber wohl alles beim alten.
> 
> Trotzdem wird mich letztlich das aber nicht abhalten, mir bis nächstes Jahr ein Exceed zuzulegen, ich werde dann aber wohl nach Koblenz müssen und mir trotzdem mal ein XL näher anschauen dann und auch wohl prüfen, was ich im Falle eines Rahmenumbaus von Grand Canyon auf Exceed alles übernehmen kann (Gabel, Innenlager etc.) Aber das hat noch Zeit, das Frameset ist eh erst in einem halben Jahr verfügbar nach dem momentanen Stand.



Mal gerechnet: Ich liege mit Schrittlänge 90 bei einer Sitzhöhe von 80cm. Macht bei Abzug von 5cm (Abstand Sattelgestell - Sitzfläche) und Sitzrohrlänge 48,5cm einen Auszug der Stütze von 26,5cm! Das heißt, bei einer 40cm Stütze bleiben 13,5cm im Rahmen. Also noch einiges an Luft!


----------



## Deleted 318727 (16. November 2015)

Hat schon jemand eine Auftragsbestätigung für ein Exceed erhalten?

Ich habe meins am 03.11. bestellt und warte noch, ich habe bis jetzt nur die Bestellbestätigung bekommen.


----------



## -VS- (16. November 2015)

Ich weiss ja nicht ihr mit eurer Sitzposition zufrieden seid, aber ich hab eine Sitzhöhe von 82cm (Mitte Tretlagerachse-Satteldecke) bei einem Auszug von 29cm. Bei der serienmäßigen 410mm Thomson-Stütze nur 8-10mm bis Max.-Markierung. Ich fahre ja deswegen auch einen ziemlich hohen Sattel mit hohem Gestell. Würde lieber einen Selle Italia SLR dranmachen, aber der ist so flach, dass die Stütze über der Max.-Markierung wäre. Schon das schränkt meine Wahlfreiheit beim Sattel ein.


----------



## AMR_7500 (16. November 2015)

CST28 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand eine Auftragsbestätigung für ein Exceed erhalten?
> 
> Ich habe meins am 03.11. bestellt und warte noch, ich habe bis jetzt nur die Bestellbestätigung bekommen.



Bisher auch nur die Bestellbestätigung. Zum selben Zeitpunkt wie du bestellt. Lieferdatum laut Seite 07.03.-12.03.


----------



## BufYann (17. November 2015)

AMR_7500 schrieb:


> Bisher auch nur die Bestellbestätigung. Zum selben Zeitpunkt wie du bestellt. Lieferdatum laut Seite 07.03.-12.03.



Idem. Bisher nur die Bestelbestätigung. Bestellt (Exceed 8.9) am 10.11. Lieferdatum laut Seite (am 10.11) 21.03-25.03. Lieferdatum laut Seite (heute, 17.11) 02.05-07.05.


----------



## chicken07 (17. November 2015)

Frage mich jetzt, ob das automatisch auch eine Verschiebung des Lieferdatums für bereits getätigte Bestellungen ist oder ob nur die erste Charge schon vergriffen ist und die nächste erst ab Mai verfügbar ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juuro (17. November 2015)

Lustig. Ich hab grade nachdem ich @BufYann s Post gelesen hab vorsorglich ein Exceed CF SLX 9.9 bestellt. Als ich danach wieder drauf schaue steht dran, dass es ausverkauft sei.  
Mal sehen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 318727 (17. November 2015)

Ich hab das 9.9 Pro Race bestellt mit Lieferdatum 27.02.

Auf der Homepage ist nun der 04.04. als Lieferdatum angegeben. 

Ich hoff mal auf das FiFo Prinzip, First in First out


----------



## chicken07 (17. November 2015)

Laut Service-Chat wird in Chargen produziert und die Bestellungen werden nach "fifo" abgearbeitet. Die "alten" Lieferdaten dürften damit weiterhin stimmen. Gewissheit hat man aber erst, wenn die Auftragsbestätigungen demnächst mal versandt werden...


----------



## biketiger2 (19. November 2015)

-VS- schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht ihr mit eurer Sitzposition zufrieden seid, aber ich hab eine Sitzhöhe von 82cm (Mitte Tretlagerachse-Satteldecke) bei einem Auszug von 29cm. Bei der serienmäßigen 410mm Thomson-Stütze nur 8-10mm bis Max.-Markierung. Ich fahre ja deswegen auch einen ziemlich hohen Sattel mit hohem Gestell. Würde lieber einen Selle Italia SLR dranmachen, aber der ist so flach, dass die Stütze über der Max.-Markierung wäre. Schon das schränkt meine Wahlfreiheit beim Sattel ein.



Also für Schrittlänge 90 wären 82cm Sitzhöhe eindeutig zu viel!!!


----------



## chris_biker (25. November 2015)

Ich hab da mal eine doofe Frage: Gibt es für das Exceed eigentlich ein Gewichtslimit? Nicht das ich mir da einen Filigranracer zulege der unter meinen 88 kg zusammenbricht ;-)


----------



## Canyon_Support (25. November 2015)

chris_biker schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine doofe Frage: Gibt es für das Exceed eigentlich ein Gewichtslimit? Nicht das ich mir da einen Filigranracer zulege der unter meinen 88 kg zusammenbricht ;-)



Hallo @chris_biker 

wir geben ein Systemgewicht von maximal 110 kg an für das Exceed. 

Viele Grüße
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_biker (25. November 2015)

Hallo Georg,

vielen Dank. Dann dürfte das ja passen. Danke für die Info.

Gruß Chris


----------



## dj_holgie (26. November 2015)

Hallo Canyon_Support,

wann gehen denn die Lieferbestätigungen für das Exceed raus?


----------



## Canyon_Support (26. November 2015)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Hallo Canyon_Support,
> 
> wann gehen denn die Lieferbestätigungen für das Exceed raus?



Hallo @dj_holgie 

bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher was Du meinst. Wir haben Bestellbestätigungen, Auftragsbestätigungen und Versandbestätigungen. Alle sind von verschiedenen Sachen abhängig.

Viele Grüße
Georg


----------



## Juuro (26. November 2015)

@Canyon_Support Ich glaube er meint, dass er bisher nur eine Bestellbestätigung erhalten hat, aber keine Auftragsbestätigung. Ich zum Beispiel habe am 17.11. eine Bestellbestätigung für ein Exceed erhalten, aber bisher noch keine Auftragsbestätigung.


----------



## dj_holgie (26. November 2015)

Ahja genau, die Auftragsbestätigungen müssten bald kommen oder?


----------



## zedi (27. November 2015)

Hallo Georg

Sind die Farbstreifen und die Schriftzüge beim Exceed eigentlich Decals oder sind die lackiert?

Danke für die Info!

Gruss

Zedi


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. November 2015)

Falls jemand gewillt ist, die VCLS-Stütze zu verkaufen, bitte melden.


----------



## BufYann (28. November 2015)

CST28 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand eine Auftragsbestätigung für ein Exceed erhalten?
> 
> Ich habe meins am 03.11. bestellt und warte noch, ich habe bis jetzt nur die Bestellbestätigung bekommen.



Immer nur die Bestelbestätigung! Bestellt (Exceed 8.9) am 10.11. Lieferdatum laut Seite (am 10.11) 21.03-25.03. Lieferdatum laut Seite (am 17.11) 02.05-07.05. Lieferdatum laut Seite (heute, am 28.11) 06.06-11.06!


----------



## chicken07 (28. November 2015)

BufYann schrieb:


> Immer nur die Bestelbestätigung! Bestellt (Exceed 8.9) am 10.11. Lieferdatum laut Seite (am 10.11) 21.03-25.03. Lieferdatum laut Seite (am 17.11) 02.05-07.05. Lieferdatum laut Seite (heute, am 28.11) 06.06-11.06!




siehe post #39 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-exceed-cf-slx.768811/page-2#post-13383029


----------



## Akira (29. November 2015)

Ich warte noch auf die austehende Version. Die soll dann ja in weiß rauskommen. Da ich ein weißes Fully besitze muss das Zweitrad für mich auch weiß werden. Hoffe den Rahmen wird es auch in weiß einzeln geben.

Also Canyon: Bitte eine Version mit weißem Rahmen und weißer RS-1 Gabel. Ihr könnt doch nicht mit so schönen Bildern anlocken und dann nur schwarze Räder anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedi (30. November 2015)

Akira schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf die austehende Version. Die soll dann ja in weiß rauskommen. Da ich ein weißes Fully besitze muss das Zweitrad für mich auch weiß werden. Hoffe den Rahmen wird es auch in weiß einzeln geben.
> 
> Also Canyon: Bitte eine Version mit weißem Rahmen und weißer RS-1 Gabel. Ihr könnt doch nicht mit so schönen Bildern anlocken und dann nur schwarze Räder anbieten.



Das sehe ich genauso!!


----------



## chicken07 (2. Dezember 2015)

Habe heute (auf Nachfrage) meine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen. Hatte gleich am 3.11. bestellt. Leider haben sich die voraussichtlichen Versandtermine für das 8.9 und 9.9. von Februar auf April verschoben.


----------



## Canyon_Support (2. Dezember 2015)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Habe heute (auf Nachfrage) meine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen. Hatte gleich am 3.11. bestellt. Leider haben sich die voraussichtlichen Versandtermine für das 8.9 und 9.9. von Februar auf April verschoben.



Hallo @chicken07 

es tut mir leid, dass deine Bestellung sich verzögert. Den Grund dafür haben wir in diesem Post erklärt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wartezimmer-2015-16.777646/page-2#post-13417584

Viele Grüße
Georg


----------



## Deleted 318727 (2. Dezember 2015)

Gibt es eine AB nur wenn man sich telefonsich meldet?

Dann rufe ich wohl auch an ...


----------



## -VS- (4. Dezember 2015)

Leute, das neueste Topmodell vom Exceed ist online....guckt selber


----------



## Akira (4. Dezember 2015)

Hab ich grade angesehen. Leider total uninteressant. Dachte es wird weiß und vor allem bezahlbar. 

Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist, beim schwarz gelben Rahmen hat die RS-1 auch gelbe Decals. Beim rot schwarzen Rahmen bekommt die Gabel keine roten Decals. Wer trifft denn solche Entscheidungen? ich versteh das nicht.


----------



## dj_holgie (4. Dezember 2015)

Ist schon absoluter Bike Porn, wird für mich aber leider nur ein Traum bleiben


----------



## -VS- (5. Dezember 2015)

Braucht man nicht. Nur Spielzeug. Spätestens ab 5000€ beginnt nutzloser Luxus, der auf Fahrbarkeit und Schnelligkeit keinen Einfluss mehr hat.


----------



## dj_holgie (5. Dezember 2015)

Wobei wenn ich mal kurz zusammenzähl:
- LRS BIKE AHEAD COMPOSITES AC-29 BITURBO RS CLINCHER 3300€ 
+ Rahmen 1500€
+ Tune Black Foot Kurbel ca 730€
+ DT SWISS OPM O.D.L 100 CARBON ca 1000€
+ CERAMICSPEED BB86 SRAM GXP COATED Innenlager 370€
+ XX1 Gruppe ohne Kurbel ca 800€ + XX Bremsen 100€
+ Sattel Tune Reamer 260€
+ Sattelstütze Canyon VCLS 2.0 ca 220€
+ Lenker + Vorbau pauschal 130€
+ Reifen 90€

Komme ich schon auf ca 8.500€, für so ein ambitioniertes Leichtbauprojekt mit edlen handverlesenen Luxusteilen aus Manufakturen wie z.B. die Tune Kurbel eigentlich noch ganz OK. Brauchen tuts man natürlich trotzdem eher nicht, zum Fahren sowieso viel zu schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMR_7500 (8. Dezember 2015)

CST28 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine AB nur wenn man sich telefonsich meldet?
> 
> Dann rufe ich wohl auch an ...




Nein ich hab meine auch ohne Anruf bei Canyon erhalten...was mich nur ärgert, dass mein Exceed erst in der Woche nach meinem ersten Rennen in 2016 kommt. Fahre den München City Bike Marathon der am 10.04. stattfindet und ab 11.04. soll das Bike kommen.


----------



## Deleted 318727 (9. Dezember 2015)

Hab die AB jetzt auch erhalten - bei mir ebenso Liefertermin 11.04

Hoffentlich bekommen die Jungs die Produktivität noch in den Griff wie sie schreiben, dann kommt es vielleicht noch etas früher ;-)


----------



## chicken07 (9. Dezember 2015)

Auf meiner Auftragsbestätigung für das 8.9 ist aufgeführt CANYON TBD SLX 9.9 FAHRRAD - BICYCLE 2016 stealth
Hat noch jemand ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## dj_holgie (10. Dezember 2015)

Super, fürs Selbstabholer dauert es wohl etwas länger, habe bisher noch nichts


----------



## subito (10. Dezember 2015)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Auf meiner Auftragsbestätigung für das 8.9 ist aufgeführt CANYON TBD SLX 9.9 FAHRRAD - BICYCLE 2016 stealth
> Hat noch jemand ähnliche Probleme?



Bei mir dass gleiche.
Gestern auch die AB bekommen, bestellt am 03.11. das Exceed CF SLX 8.9,
in der AB "CANYON TBD SLX 9.9 FAHRRAD - BICYCLE 2016 stealth" 
und der Liefertermin ist 1 Monat nach hinten gerutscht, jetzt 25.-29.04.


----------



## BufYann (10. Dezember 2015)

subito schrieb:


> Bei mir dass gleiche.
> Gestern auch die AB bekommen, bestellt am 03.11. das Exceed CF SLX 8.9,
> in der AB "CANYON TBD SLX 9.9 FAHRRAD - BICYCLE 2016 stealth"
> und der Liefertermin ist 1 Monat nach hinten gerutscht, jetzt 25.-29.04.



Bei mir auch dass gleiche.
am 10.11. das Exceed CF SLX 8.9 bestellt, gestern die AB bekommen.
in der AB "CANYON TBD SLX 9.9 FAHRRAD - BICYCLE 2016 stealth"
Der Liefertermin ist 2 (!) Monaten nach hinten gerutscht, jetzt 23-27.05.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (10. Dezember 2015)

TBD = To Be Done = ist noch offen...was soll das in der Modellbezeichnung ?


----------



## chicken07 (10. Dezember 2015)

Tbd steht wohl eher für "to be defined" und stammt noch aus der Zeit, als das Exceed noch keinen Namen hatte, denke ich. Laut Service ist bei der Bestellung aber im System alles korrekt erfasst. Mache mir daher mal keine Sorgen.


----------



## Deleted 318727 (10. Dezember 2015)

Beim 9.9 scheint es korrekt eingetragen zu sein:

CANYON Exceed CF SLX 9.9 PRORACE
FAHRRAD - BICYCLE
2016 topeak-ergon racing team SIZE: M


----------



## Canyon_Support (10. Dezember 2015)

BufYann schrieb:


> Bei mir auch dass gleiche.
> am 10.11. das Exceed CF SLX 8.9 bestellt, gestern die AB bekommen.
> in der AB "CANYON TBD SLX 9.9 FAHRRAD - BICYCLE 2016 stealth"
> Der Liefertermin ist 2 (!) Monaten nach hinten gerutscht, jetzt 23-27.05.





filiale schrieb:


> TBD = To Be Done = ist noch offen...was soll das in der Modellbezeichnung ?



Hallo liebe Community,

das ist ein systemseitiger Fehler der aber keinerlei Auswirkung auf die Bestellung hat. Es wird vereinzelt leider die falsche Bike-Bezeichnung eingesetzt. Der Fehler ist bekannt und wurde auch schon an die zuständigen Kollegen zur Beseitigung weitergegeben. 

Viele Grüße
Georg


----------



## lyse (12. Dezember 2015)

Das Gute am Topmodell ist, die Lieferzeit beträgt momentan 7 Monate. Da kommt man erst gar nicht in Versuchung eine Bestellung aufzugeben.


----------



## -VS- (12. Dezember 2015)

lyse schrieb:


> Das Gute am Topmodell ist, die Lieferzeit beträgt momentan 7 Monate. Da kommt man erst gar nicht in Versuchung eine Bestellung aufzugeben.



....oder es gibt Zeit zum Sparen


----------



## Twenty9er (16. Dezember 2015)

Canyon gibt nach eigener Auskunft die Lieferzeit eher zu konservativ an. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass ein Bike daher auch gerne mal früher geliefert wird als angegeben..
Mir ist es aber auch schon beim örtlichen Bikeshop passiert, dass aus den versprochenen zwei Wochen dann zwei Monate wurden bis das Bike da war.

Man sollte sich auch von dem Gedanken befreien, dass ein Bike, dass auf der Eurobike vorgestellt wird, direkt danach verfügbar ist. Immerhin handelt es sich um 2016er Modelle. Canyon täte gut daran, die Bikes einfach erst später vorzustellen. Warum werden die Bikes nicht einfach erst im Frühjahr vorgestellt??


----------



## chicken07 (16. Dezember 2015)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Canyon täte gut daran, die Bikes einfach erst später vorzustellen. Warum werden die Bikes nicht einfach erst im Frühjahr vorgestellt??



Offensichtlich ist es gang und gäbe, die Neuheiten trotz ewig langer Lieferzeiten frühst möglich anzupreisen, um Kunden schon jetzt vom vorherigen Kauf eines Konkurrenzprodukts abzuhalten. Nennt sich wohl Marketing. Wann die Produkte im Endeffekt lieferbar sind und ob die Kunden, die bestellt haben, evt. doch vom Kauf absehen wegen zu langer Lieferzeit, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## dj_holgie (16. Dezember 2015)

Weil die ersten bereits im Frühjahr ausgeliefert werden (März - April).. Hoffentlich wird das noch schneller wenn die Kapazität mal zunimmt.


----------



## dj_holgie (25. Dezember 2015)

Bin ich denn der einzige der noch keinen Auslieferungstermin hat oder wartet ihr auch noch alle? Dauert ja doch alles etwas lang mittlerweile...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Machiavelo (27. Dezember 2015)

War letzte Woche vor Ort um mir das Exceed anzuschauen. Die rote Lackierung gefällt mir in real richtig gut. Der erste Eindruck vom gesamten Bike ist wesentlich besser als die Darstellung auf der Homepage. Das Rad das für mich in Frage kommt (slx 9.9)war leider nicht da , bin das slx 9.9 sl gefahren . Auf jeden Fall weiß ich jetzt meine Größe. Das Rot sind keine Decals.


----------



## dj_holgie (28. Dezember 2015)

Habe heute eine Auftragsbestatigung für den Rahmen bekommen, allerdings Lieferdatum irgendwann im Juli.

Frage mich nun was das soll, am 1. Tag bestellt und dort stand was mit März? Soviel zum Thema wer zuerst bestellt bekommt auch zuerst..


----------



## AMR_7500 (28. Dezember 2015)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Habe heute eine Auftragsbestatigung für den Rahmen bekommen, allerdings Lieferdatum irgendwann im Juli.
> 
> Frage mich nun was das soll, am 1. Tag bestellt und dort stand was mit März? Soviel zum Thema wer zuerst bestellt bekommt auch zuerst..



Und ich hab mich geärgert weils sich von März auf April verschiebt. Sollte sich das bei mir nochmal ändern und noch weiter nach hinten verschoben werden, werd ich sofort abbestellen.


----------



## dj_holgie (28. Dezember 2015)

AMR_7500 schrieb:


> Und ich hab mich geärgert weils sich von März auf April verschiebt. Sollte sich das bei mir nochmal ändern und noch weiter nach hinten verschoben werden, werd ich sofort abbestellen.



Hast du auch einen Rahmen oder ein Komplettbike? Evtl. haben sie alle Rahmen nach hinten verschoben.. Bei mir hat in der Bestellung anscheinend die Rahmengröße gefehlt, obwohl es in der Bestellbestätigung korrekt drin stand?!

Bin zur Zeit etwas ratlos und frage mich wie sowas zustande kommt, das einzig gute ist dass die Carbon Hardtail Konkurrenz in Deutschland relativ stark ist, Juli kommt für mich auch nicht in betracht..


----------



## AMR_7500 (28. Dezember 2015)

Nein ich hab ein Komplettbike das mit der 2 Fach XX Gruppe in RH L. Na mal sehen ob sichs nach hinten verschiebt.


----------



## chicken07 (2. Januar 2016)

kollmanello schrieb:


> War letzte Woche vor Ort um mir das Exceed anzuschauen. Die rote Lackierung gefällt mir in real richtig gut. Der erste Eindruck vom gesamten Bike ist wesentlich besser als die Darstellung auf der Homepage. Das Rad das für mich in Frage kommt (slx 9.9)war leider nicht da , bin das slx 9.9 sl gefahren . Auf jeden Fall weiß ich jetzt meine Größe. Das Rot sind keine Decals.



Und welche Eindrücke hast Du von der (Parkplatz-)Probefahrt?


----------



## Machiavelo (2. Januar 2016)

Mir war in erster Linie wichtig die richtige Größe ausfindig zu machen, da ich entsprechend der Vermessung ein M Kandidat bin. Bin bisher bei 184 cm , SR 86 cm immer 18-19 Zoll Räder gefahren, sodass ich eigentlich der Geo nach ein L Rahmen in Betracht gezogen habe. Der ist auch nach der Fahrt die richtige Wahl. 
Jetzt werden bestimmt die Stimmen laut wie man in der Preisklasse sich mit so einer " Parkplatzrunde" zufrieden geben kann? 
Ich habe mich auf Anhieb sehr wohl gefühlt, Lenker würde ich ein wenig kürzen. Die Sram Schaltung am Testrad war gewöhnungsbedürftig , da ich seit jeher shimano Kunde bin.
Aber ich fahre keine Wettkämpfe und das Rad ist für meiner Einer sicher overdressed, aber wie sagt der Geissen: wer kann, der kann!
Habe mich aber noch nicht entschieden, eilt auch nicht. 
Exceed, Focus Raven, Ghost Lector, eins davon wird es werden.


Developed with my brain, tipped in with my fingers!


----------



## chicken07 (6. Januar 2016)

Hat jemand den Kurztest des SLX 9.9 PRO RACE in der aktuellen Bike gelesen? Wenig überraschend lautet das Gesamturteil "Super". Ansonsten finde ich den Test nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, da recht allgemein gehalten. Dass das Rad gut nach vorn geht war zu erwarten.


----------



## Juuro (7. Januar 2016)

Vermutlich ist es darum auch nur ein "Kurztest". Es kommen sicher noch ausführlichere Tests.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xas (14. Januar 2016)

Ich bin vor ein paar Wochen das Exceed CF SLX (8.9) und das Grand Canyon CF SLX (9.9) gegeneinander Probe gefahren - aber nur auf dem Parkplatz von Canyon. 
Das Exceed hat ein tolles Rahmendesign (kantig/gerade), auch das rot sieht klasse aus. Gefällt mir optisch deutlich besser als das Grand Canyon. Leider keine Version in meiner Wunschfarbe weiss, wie das Bike vom Lakata. Das längere Oberrohr finde ich persönlich etwas vorteilhafter, da ich an der Grenze der M Rahmengröße liege. 
Viel lässt sich von der beschränkten Parkplatzfahrt nicht sagen, aber interessant war, dass ich die Dämpfung des Hinterbaus vom Grand Canyon als spürbar komfortabler empfunden habe. Ich habe leider nicht den Reifendruck geprüft - aber auf dem Grand Canyon war nur die Thomson Elite Alu-Sattelstütze montiert, am Exceed die S25 Carbon-Blattfeder Stütze.


----------



## chicken07 (14. Januar 2016)

Interessant, dass Dir das GC komfortabler vorkam. Sollte ja eig. genau andersherum sein. Hast Du einen Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den beiden Rädern gespürt? Was sagst Du zur SID Worldcup am Exceed 8.9?

Für Probefahrten steht momentan laut Chat wohl nur genau 1 (!) Exceed zur Verfügung, das Modell 8.9 in Rahmengröße M.


----------



## Deleted 16516 (23. Januar 2016)

Und was haltet ihr davon: ich hatte ein Exceed SLX Race Anfang November bestellt mit Liefertermin im April. Fand ich ja eigentlich schon recht lang. Aber was solls - Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich ....
Nun kam aber ein Anruf von Canyon, dass das Bike nicht mehr wie geplant in Koblenz abgeholt werden kann sondern versendet werden muß. Allerdings nicht mehr mit Liefertermin April sondern jetzt Mitte Juni. Die haben meine Bestellung einfach hinten angestellt. Ist doch echt ein Hammer.
Als >Kulanz< entfallen die paar Euro Liefergebühren.
Oder dann noch der Vorschlag, hält ein anders Rad zu bestellen, das schneller lieferbar ist. z.B. das SLX Pro, das aber schlappe 1.300 Euro teurer ist.
Das ist ja eine längere Lieferzeit als bei einem Auto. Also mich macht solch ein Umgang mit Kunden ziemlich sprachlos.


----------



## Twenty9er (26. Januar 2016)

Für mich ist das aber ein prinzipielles Problem in der gesamten Industrie:
Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mein aktuelles Bike durch eine 2016er Grand Canyon AL SLX ersetzen soll, wo die aktuellen Termine mit Ende Mai angegeben werden, also nur etwas früher wie beim Exceed. Man kann also jetzt bestellen und warten wann man das Bike letztendlich bekommt oder man schaut sie woanders um. Wartet man bis ins Frühjahr dann sind bei der Konkurrenz die Bikes auch schon ausverkauft und die Saison geht richtig los.


----------



## Sauron1977 (26. Januar 2016)

AL SLX Ende Mai?  Woher hast du das?  Wollte mir nächste Woche das 8.9 bestellen, wird mit Ende März angegeben.


----------



## filiale (26. Januar 2016)

Hängt ja immer vom Modell, der Größe und der Farbe ab. Daher kann Ende Mai schon sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baden_biker (2. Februar 2016)

Machiavelo schrieb:


> Lenker würde ich ein wenig kürzen!



Da würde ich aber erst ein paar Monate fahren, man gewöhnt sich an den breiten Lenker und später möchte man es nicht mehr anderst. Ab ist ab.


----------



## Lonelybiker (9. Februar 2016)

Kann mir hier einer sagen wie viel der rahmen in L wiegt? Finde immer nur angaben zu M.
Hat denn schon einer ein Exceed modell zuhause? un könnte mal ein paar "echte" Fotos hier einstellen.
Ich interessiere mich für das EXCEED CF SLX 9.9 PRO RACE in L in dem Rot.
leider erst ende Juli angeblich lieferbar.....

schwanke zwischen dem Bulls Black Adder Team und dem EXCEED CF SLX 9.9 PRO RACE


----------



## Juuro (13. Februar 2016)

Bilder vom Exceed in freier Wildbahn gibt's ab und zu mal hier: https://www.facebook.com/lakata.alban/
Ansonsten kann das wohl noch kein Privatmensch sein Eigen nennen.


----------



## AMR_7500 (23. Februar 2016)

Lonelybiker schrieb:


> Kann mir hier einer sagen wie viel der rahmen in L wiegt? Finde immer nur angaben zu M.
> Hat denn schon einer ein Exceed modell zuhause? un könnte mal ein paar "echte" Fotos hier einstellen.
> Ich interessiere mich für das EXCEED CF SLX 9.9 PRO RACE in L in dem Rot.
> leider erst ende Juli angeblich lieferbar.....
> ...



Ich wünschte ich könnte dir Bilder schicken, nur hat sich leider auch mein ursprünglich angedachter Termin für Anfang April auf nun Ende April verschoben. Bei der Bestellung hats noch Mitte März geheissen. So schön die Vorfreude auch ist, die Warterei nervt, vor allem wenn dauernd
verschoben wird und Anfang April bereits die ersten Rennen sind.


----------



## Juuro (16. März 2016)

Gestern habe ich meine Zahlungsaufforderung für das Exceed was ich im November bestellt habe bekommen. Ich hab die Bestellung dann storniert, da ich mich mittlerweile doch entschlossen habe erstmal mein Nerve aufzurüsten und auf ein Update des Lux zu warten.
Aber es scheint jetzt los zu gehen mit den Exceed Lieferungen. Hat es evtl. schon jemand? Mich interessiert trotzdem sehr wie es sich fährt.


----------



## chicken07 (17. März 2016)

Habe auch schon mehrfach Zahlungsaufforderungen bekommen. Die werden aber in regelmaessigen Abstaenden automatisiert verschickt, unabhaengig vom voraussichtlichen Versandtermin. Meins soll Anfang Mai versendet werden. Hat jemand einen frueheren Termin?


----------



## Juuro (17. März 2016)

Mein geplantes Versanddatum sollte zwischen 04.04. und 08.04. sein. Darum passt die jetzt erhaltene Zahlungsaufforderung schon dazu.


----------



## chris_biker (18. März 2016)

Mein Versanddatum ist auch in der Woche vom 04.04. - 08.04.
Ein wenig nervös werd ich doch langsam


----------



## AMR_7500 (18. März 2016)

Und bei mir ists auf Nachfrage auf Ende April verschoben worden...oh Mann


----------



## carbon17 (22. März 2016)

Habe am 04. Januar ein Exeed bestellt. Erster Liefertermin Mitte April....verschoben auf erste Maiwoche....mal schauen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_biker (5. April 2016)

Hat es schon einer bekommen?


----------



## carbon17 (6. April 2016)

chris_biker schrieb:


> Hat es schon einer bekommen?


Alban Lakata......nur ein Scherz, aber das würde mich auch interessieren ....


----------



## AMR_7500 (6. April 2016)

chris_biker schrieb:


> Hat es schon einer bekommen?



In zwei Wochen soll meins kommen...dann stell ich gleich Bilder rein.


----------



## chicken07 (6. April 2016)

chris_biker schrieb:


> Mein Versanddatum ist auch in der Woche vom 04.04. - 08.04.
> Ein wenig nervös werd ich doch langsam



Vielleicht bekommt jemand sein Rad ja noch "früher"...


----------



## carbon17 (7. April 2016)

Ich bin gespannt wann das erste auftaucht.....


----------



## chris_biker (13. April 2016)

Meins steht im Start-Paketzentrum und will sich nicht mehr bewegen. Ist es tot?
Ich hoffe nicht


----------



## chicken07 (14. April 2016)

Immer noch niemand, der eins bekommen hat?! Bei mir dauert's leider noch ca. einen Monat. Wuerde gern mal einen Rahmen in Groesse L sehen...


----------



## chris_biker (14. April 2016)

Ich bekomme es heute. Ist schon im Zustellfahrzeug. Allerdings Größe M.
Wenn es aufgebaut ist heute Abend mach ich Bilder. Die gibt's dann morgen


----------



## carbon17 (14. April 2016)

Ich  hab auch M bestellt
....noch 2 Wochen laut Canyon. Wann hast du bestellt Chris Biker ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_biker (14. April 2016)

Ich habe Ende Dezember bestellt - ich glaube am 28.12.


----------



## carbon17 (14. April 2016)

Dann kann ich ja guter Hoffnung sein....


----------



## AMR_7500 (14. April 2016)

Boah ich z.B hab im Nov. mein L bestellt und Februar bezahlt...weit und breit noch nichtmal ne Trackingnr. in Sicht.


----------



## carbon17 (14. April 2016)

Wäre mal interessant,  nach welchem System die das handhaben.....falls die ein System haben..


----------



## BufYann (15. April 2016)

chris_biker schrieb:


> Ich bekomme es heute. Ist schon im Zustellfahrzeug. Allerdings Größe M.
> Wenn es aufgebaut ist heute Abend mach ich Bilder. Die gibt's dann morgen



I'm following this topic from Belgium and are really looking forward to see your real-life pics of the Exceed-model. I have ordered mine (Exceed 8.9, L)  in november, the delivery is scheduled for end of may.


----------



## chris_biker (15. April 2016)

Hier mein Exceed...Was für eine Rakete ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicken07 (15. April 2016)

chris_biker schrieb:


> Hier mein Exceed...Was für eine Rakete ;-)



Very schick! Ist das ein 9.9? Schon mal geprueft, ob die Gewichtsangabe in etwa passt? Viel Spass damit jedenfalls.


----------



## carbon17 (15. April 2016)

Du glücklicher.....


----------



## filiale (15. April 2016)

chris_biker schrieb:


> Hier mein Exceed...Was für eine Rakete ;-)



Du fährst eine Boden Boden Rakete mit Traktor Pedalen, nicht Dein Ernst


----------



## chris_biker (15. April 2016)

@chicken07: wiegen kann ich das erst nach Umbau (Sattel, Griffe) und Urlaub.
@filiale: Du weißt ja nicht wie ich fahre oder welche Erfahrungen ich mit Klickies gemacht habe, aber die sehen nur auf dem Bild so traktormäßig aus. In echt sind die super und fahren sich auch so. Ist halt auch alles Geschmackssache ;-)


----------



## filiale (15. April 2016)

Es ist absolut ok, jeder so wie er mag, ich dachte nur, daß man einen Pfeil auch mit entsprechenden Klickies fährt...alles ist gut


----------



## AMR_7500 (20. April 2016)

AMR_7500 schrieb:


> Und bei mir ists auf Nachfrage auf Ende April verschoben worden...oh Mann



Grade eben wieder mal telefonisch nachgefragt ob das nun sicher bestehen bleibt mit dem Liefertermin für nächste Woche. Denkste, wurde auf Ende Mai verschoben...Sollte es dann nicht geliefert werden wird der Auftrag storniert, langsam hab ich von der Warterei die Schnauze so gestrichen voll. Das kanns einfach nicht sein, dass man auf eine Fahrradbestellung 8 Monate warten muss...


----------



## chicken07 (20. April 2016)

AMR_7500 schrieb:


> Das kanns einfach nicht sein, dass man auf eine Fahrradbestellung 8 Monate warten muss...



Mein Beileid, das ist schon echt unverschaemt. Dieses sukzessive Verschieben laesst keine wirkliche Vorfreude aufkommen. Mein 8.9 soll in der zweiten Maiwoche versandt werden. Ich bin gespannt und gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass das realistisch ist...


----------



## Deleted 16516 (20. April 2016)

Ich kann meine Erfahrung zu diesem Thema wiederholen: ich hatte ein Exceed Anfang November bestellt mit Liefertermin im April. Fand ich ja eigentlich schon recht lang. Aber was solls - Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich ....
Dann kam im Januar ein Anruf von Canyon, dass das Bike nicht mehr wie geplant in Koblenz abgeholt werden kann, sondern versendet werden muß. Allerdings nicht mehr mit Liefertermin April sondern jetzt Ende Juni. Die haben meine Bestellung einfach hinten angestellt !!!!
Als >Kulanz< entfallen die paar Euro Liefergebühren. Macht nicht unbedingt Laune auf ein Canyon-Bike.


----------



## AMR_7500 (20. April 2016)

erzkopf schrieb:


> Als >Kulanz< entfallen die paar Euro Liefergebühren. Macht nicht unbedingt Laune auf ein Canyon-Bike.


 Ich krieg jetz nen Rucksack für die Verzögerung...


----------



## Deleted 16516 (20. April 2016)

Ich möchte keinen Rucksack oder ähnlichen Krempel den ich nicht brauche, sondern das bestellte rad und als Kunde ernst genommen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carbon17 (20. April 2016)

Ich werde morgen mal versuchen da jemanden zu erreichen, und fragen wohin sich mein Liefertermin verschiebt.....


----------



## carbon17 (21. April 2016)

Der Termin hat sich wieder um drei Wochen verschoben, die warte ich noch ab, dann storniere ich.....Saftladen


----------



## baden_biker (21. April 2016)

chris_biker schrieb:


> Hier mein Exceed...Was für eine Rakete ;-)


Du könntest nochmal ordentliche Bilder machen, am besten bei guten Lichtverhältnissen wenn die Kamera nichts taugt


----------



## baden_biker (21. April 2016)

Ich frage mich gerade ob das Exceed als Topmodell überhaupt zeitgemäß ist. Da wird explizit mit den 11mm Flex geworben, aber das Thema "absenkbare Sattelstütze" wird immer populärer, schließlich fährt man das Rad mehr in der Freizeit oder Training statt beim Marathon. Da haben BMC mit dem Softtail oder Trek mit dem Modell Procaliber das bessere Konzept, schließlich wird der Komfort nicht über die Sattelstütze erreicht.

Oder anderst ausgedrückt: die beworbenen "Komfortwerte" sollten kein entscheidungsrelevantes Kaufkriterium sein, denn
1. sind diese sehr gering
2. sind sie zudem "vergänglich" sobald man eine andere Sattelstütze bevorzugt.


----------



## carbon17 (22. April 2016)

Habe heute storniert, so geht das nicht.....wäre mein drittes Canyon gewesen, aber so nicht !!!
Es gibt auch andere Hersteller die tolle Bikes bauen....


----------



## Deleted 318727 (25. April 2016)

Diese Woche soll mein Pro Race in gelb laut AB ausgeliefert werden, bin gespannt 

Bestellt am 03.11.2015


----------



## AMR_7500 (25. April 2016)

CST28 schrieb:


> Diese Woche soll mein Pro Race in gelb laut AB ausgeliefert werden, bin gespannt
> 
> Bestellt am 03.11.2015



Ruf an und lass dir ne neue AB per Mail für Ende Mai zuschicken, war bei mir genau das gleiche Spiel, erste Nov. Woche bestellt
und sollte diese Woche ausgeliefert werden. Nach Rücksprache verschoben auf Ende Mai...


----------



## 4lmost (26. April 2016)

Exceed slx 9.9 race im januar bestellt...soll diese Woche geliefert werden. Mal sehen!


----------



## chicken07 (27. April 2016)

AMR_7500 schrieb:


> Ruf an und lass dir ne neue AB per Mail für Ende Mai zuschicken, war bei mir genau das gleiche Spiel, erste Nov. Woche bestellt und sollte diese Woche ausgeliefert werden. Nach Rücksprache verschoben auf Ende Mai...



Same procedure fuer das Exceed 8.9.: Am 3.11.2015 bestellt, geplantes Versanddatum jetzt zum zweiten Mal und nochmals um vier Wochen verschoben auf Anfang Juni (!). Eigentlich wurde nur ein neuer Auftrag angelegt. Fuer mich gilt also genau der gleiche Liefertermin wie fuer einen Kunden, der das Rad heute (ca. ein halbes Jahr spaeter) bestellt. Daumen hoch!

Ab Lager lieferbar sind im Moment das 9.9 und das 9.9 SL in Rahmengroessen M und L. Leider nicht das Rad, das ich will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMR_7500 (27. April 2016)

Wie gesagt, diese eine Chance bekommen sie noch, sollte der Termin nur um einen Tag verschoben werden haben sie einen treuen Kunden weniger und ich bin wieder eine Erfahrung und 5k Euro reicher.


----------



## Deleted 318727 (27. April 2016)

So, bei mir nun auch auf die Woche ab dem 30.05. vertagt :-(


----------



## baden_biker (27. April 2016)

Und 6 Wochen später gibt es dann Preisreduzierung wegen Olympia und danach Sparbuch und von den anderen Hersteller Auslaufmodelle weil,die 2017er bereits präsentiert wurden.

Also die Auslieferung vom Exceed ist schon verdammt spät...


----------



## filiale (28. April 2016)

Notfalls Canyon mit den eigenen Waffen schlagen, sobald es eine Reduzierung gibt, das Bike nochmal bestellen und die alte Bestellung stornieren


----------



## chicken07 (28. April 2016)

Es wuerde mich wundern, wenn Canyon das Exceed reduziert anbietet, bevor die ersten Chargen ausgeliefert wurden. Ich lasse mich aber gern ueberraschen...


----------



## baden_biker (28. April 2016)

Bevor die aktuellen Bestellungen ausgeliefert sind glaube ich auch eher nicht. Auch wenn die Saison dann mittlerweile vorbei ist ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baden_biker (28. April 2016)

Ich habe heute mal nachgefragt:
Bei Canyon ist es nicht möglich eine andere Vorbaulänge als den Standard zu erhalten. Kann das jemand bestätigen oder widerlegen?

Das war früher mal anderst, da konnte man gegen Aufpreis tauschen.
Haben Sie wohl nicht mehr nötig. Für was dann bitte PPS..Witz.


----------



## Canyon_Support (29. April 2016)

baden_biker schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal nachgefragt:
> Bei Canyon ist es nicht möglich eine andere Vorbaulänge als den Standard zu erhalten. Kann das jemand bestätigen oder widerlegen?
> 
> Das war früher mal anderst, da konnte man gegen Aufpreis tauschen.
> Haben Sie wohl nicht mehr nötig. Für was dann bitte PPS..Witz.



Hallo @baden_biker 

das ist richtig, ein Vorbautausch ist derzeit leider nicht möglich. Unsere Räder werden momentan nur mit den auf der Webseite angegebenen Bauteilen produziert und ausgeliefert, eine Änderung bieten wir nicht an. Wir arbeiten aber daran dies wieder anzubieten, einen Termin können wir aber leider noch nicht nennen.

Viele Grüße
Georg


----------



## 4lmost (29. April 2016)

So die Woche ist nun fast rum in der mein exceed geliefert werden sollte. Bisher habe ich keine Information von canyon erhalten. Naja mal heute und morgen noch abwarten, ob eine proaktive Kommunikation von Canyon erfolgt, sollte zumindest bei Verzögerungen oder Problemen so sein.


----------



## AMR_7500 (29. April 2016)

Heute gehts nun in den lang ersehnten Bike Urlaub in die Schweiz, leider ohne mein Exceed. Hätte ich mir nie träumen lassen, als ich den Urlaub im Dez. gebucht habe, dass ich zu dem Zeitpunkt mein im Nov. bestelltes Bike noch immer nicht habe. 2 von 5 Marathons in diesem Jahr hab ich mit meinem alten Bike fahren müssen...es ist einfach nur traurig.


----------



## Deleted 318727 (29. April 2016)

Die Canyon Auftragsbestätigungen sind leider nichts wert, rein gar nichts ☹️ Spart euch das Ausdrucken auf Papier, lohnt sich nicht.

Ich hatte ja auch Kontakt zu Canyon wegen dem Auslieferungstermin diese Woche, mir wurde gesagt, das im System die Woche ab 30.05. hinterlegt ist und das gilt - H A L L O woher soll ich den das wissen, in meiner AB steht der 25.04.

Da gibt es in dem Forum hier bessere Infos als von dieser höchst professionellen Canyon-Truppe Also auf den neuen Termin kann man sich ja auch wieder NULL verlassen!

Auf eine aktualisierte AB warte ich noch immer, obwohl diese gleich per Mail kommen sollte doch die ist ja eh nichts wert, da lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht nochmals dort nachzufragen.


----------



## carbon17 (29. April 2016)

Letzten Freitag storniert, gestern war mein Geld wieder da.....wenigstens das kriegen sie hin....


----------



## chicken07 (29. April 2016)

Es wird immer besser  Habe nachstehende Benachrichtigung heute per Mail bekommen. Leider natuerlich falscher Alarm.



> Dein Bike ist versandfertig!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baden_biker (29. April 2016)

AMR_7500 schrieb:


> Heute gehts nun in den lang ersehnten Bike Urlaub in die Schweiz, leider ohne mein Exceed. Hätte ich mir nie träumen lassen, als ich den Urlaub im Dez. gebucht habe, dass ich zu dem Zeitpunkt mein im Nov. bestelltes Bike noch immer nicht habe. 2 von 5 Marathons in diesem Jahr hab ich mit meinem alten Bike fahren müssen...es ist einfach nur traurig.


Wärst du mal besser, dann würdest du in einem Team fahren und hättest gesponsertes Material.
So mußt du halt Stangenware kaufen  und dann scheint es ja  um nichts zu gehen ;-)
...ich bin dann mal weg... ;-)


----------



## baden_biker (29. April 2016)

Canyon_Support schrieb:


> Hallo @baden_biker
> 
> das ist richtig, ein Vorbautausch ist derzeit leider nicht möglich. Unsere Räder werden momentan nur mit den auf der Webseite angegebenen Bauteilen produziert und ausgeliefert, eine Änderung bieten wir nicht an. Wir arbeiten aber daran dies wieder anzubieten, einen Termin können wir aber leider noch nicht nennen.
> 
> ...


Wenn ihr einer 1,77m großer Person ein Rad in Größe S empfiehlt mit 395mm Reach ind 70mm Vorbau dann muss ich stark an der Beratungsqualität zweifeln.

Man gibt 7 Körpermaße in PPS ein und die einzige Variable ist die Schrittlänge (=Rahmenhöhe), das ist doch verarsche oder nicht? Sorry für die Wortwahl aber so kommt es mir vor. Ich lasse es mir aber gerne erklären.


----------



## Hinouf (29. April 2016)

baden_biker schrieb:


> Wenn ihr einer 1,77m großer Person ein Rad in Größe S empfiehlt mit 395mm Reach ind 70mm Vorbau dann muss ich stark an der Beratungsqualität zweifeln.
> 
> Man gibt 7 Körpermaße in PPS ein und die einzige Variable ist die Schrittlänge (=Rahmenhöhe), das ist doch verarsche oder nicht? Sorry für die Wortwahl aber so kommt es mir vor. Ich lasse es mir aber gerne erklären.



Es wird auch noch erkannt, wenn die Schrittlänge nicht zur Größe passen kann. Ist also die Frage auf welche Schrittlänge du bei 1,77m kommst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baden_biker (29. April 2016)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Es wird auch noch erkannt, wenn die Schrittlänge nicht zur Größe passen kann. Ist also die Frage auf welche Schrittlänge du bei 1,77m kommst...


Bei Extremas die entsprechend außerhalb der Norm sind
Ansonsten macht man sich zum Affen indem man seinen Körper vermißt für nichts


----------



## 4lmost (2. Mai 2016)

Uiuiui. Ich habe heute beim support nachgefragt, da das avisiertes Lieferdatum verstrichen ist. Habe einen neue Auftragsbestätigung für Mitte Juni erhalten....Die Frage nach dem Grund für die lange Verzögerung wurde mit Verzögerungen bei Zulieferteilen begründet. Mit dem Nebensatz das kommt ab und zu mal vor und betrifft nur einzelne Chargen *schmunzel*. Ein Entgegenkommen durch den Support war nicht zu erkennen. Schade, aber die mediale Ankündigung des Geschäftsführers zukünftig wieder einiges besser zu machen,  war wohl in meinem Einzel?-Fall nur ein Lippenbekenntnis. Zumindest hätte ich mir eine proaktive Kommunikation erhofft. Das Change-Management verlief scheinbar sehr holprig und das anschließende Krisen-Manegement  wird es bei mir wohl auch, insofern der Umgang mit mir als Kunde überhaupt von Bedeutung ist.....
Vielleicht schieß ich in der Zwischenzeit ein Ghost Lector, dann wird es auf ein Storno herauslaufen.


----------



## baden_biker (2. Mai 2016)

War bei mir auch schon 2009 der Fall, da wurden die Stützen mit einer falschen Klemmung geliefert. Damals war Canyon noch kleiner und offensichtlich flexibler in der Lösungsfindung.

Grundsätzlich ist das der Produktionsplanung zu schulden und nicht den aktuellen Problemen


----------



## madskatingcow (9. Mai 2016)

An den Leuten werbereits ihre Exceed empfangen haben, was sind Ihre Eindrücke? Begeistert?


----------



## Deleted 16516 (11. Mai 2016)

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Gibt es ausser chris_biker schon jemanden, der sein exceed schon erhalten hat? immerhin sollen die dinger seit april geliefert werden.*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/chris_biker.128777/*


----------



## chicken07 (11. Mai 2016)

Das Schweigen spricht fuer sich  Bisher ist wohl nur das 9.9 und das 9.9 SL versandt worden. Offenbar hat die Mehrheit der hier "Anwesenden" andere Modelle bestellt und/oder wartet weiterhin.


----------



## BufYann (11. Mai 2016)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Das Schweigen spricht fuer sich  Bisher ist wohl nur das 9.9 und das 9.9 SL versandt worden. Offenbar hat die Mehrheit der hier "Anwesenden" andere Modelle bestellt und/oder wartet weiterhin.



I have received my 8.9 on monday.

http://www.mountainbike.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=127310


----------



## madskatingcow (11. Mai 2016)

BufYann schrieb:


> I have received my 8.9 on monday.


Did you already ride it?


----------



## chicken07 (11. Mai 2016)

Pictures or it did not happen! 



BufYann schrieb:


> I have received my 8.9 on monday.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMR_7500 (11. Mai 2016)

Hab soeben meine Versandbestätigung erhalten, Bike ist unterwegs und sollte diese Woche (so DHL will) bei mir eintreffen. 
Exceed 9.9 Pro Team in grün und Gr. L


----------



## Deleted 16516 (11. Mai 2016)

das klingt doch schon mal gut – ich drück dir die daumen, dass es wahr wird …


----------



## maikfg (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo Freunde,
Ich habe mein Exceed 8.9 in Größe M heute bekommen ☺
Bestellt im Februar und Liefertermin eigentlich erst 6 Juni,habe im Internet den Verfügungsstatus beobachtet und da Stand letzten Freitag auf einmal M ab Lager verfügbar.
Daraufhin über Facebook kommuniziert überwiesen und siehe da heute schon gekommen.
Für Viele ja wichtig Das Teil wiegt aus dem Karton heraus 9.68 kg!
Lenker,Griffe,Sattel gewechselt und jetzt mit Pedale bei Fahrfertigen 9.7 Kilo.
Mit Schlauchlos und und und ist natürlich noch viel Spiel nach unten.
MfG


----------



## baden_biker (12. Mai 2016)

maikfg schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> Ich habe mein Exceed 8.9 in Größe M heute bekommen ☺
> ...
> MfG



Danke für deine Infos.

Findest du das Rad vom Design und von den Oberflächen/Materialien hochwertig und schön?
Auf solchen "homemade" Handyfotos lässt sich das leider nicht beurteilen, vor allem die Carbonstrukturen kommen nicht zur Geltung , aber auch die Farbe. Die Perspektive/Bildwinkelmtun ihr übriges 
Da erkennt zumindest der Laie kaum einen Unterschied zwischen "Discounter -Rad" und Highend-Rädern


----------



## maikfg (12. Mai 2016)

Hätte ich besseres Internet auf dem Dorf würde ich dir auch Fotos mit der SLT machen geht aber leider nicht.
Verarbeitung ist absolut Hochwertig und Topp ,keine Mängel oder sonst irgendwas!
Ob nun schön ist ja Geschmackssache und empfindet jeder anders,hab mir das Bike nicht wegen der Optik gekauft,gehen muss es und das tut es wie verrückt zumindest nach der ersten Ausfahrt heute. 
Ich finde es aber durchaus trotzdem sehr hübsch


----------



## baden_biker (12. Mai 2016)

maikfg schrieb:


> Hätte ich besseres Internet auf dem Dorf würde ich...


O.k., Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMR_7500 (13. Mai 2016)

So nach 7 Monaten warten war es heute endlich soweit. Mein Exceed ist endlich da. Verarbeitung, Design und Optik ist der absolute Hammer...Bilder folgen heute Abend nach der Arbeit.


----------



## baden_biker (14. Mai 2016)

baden_biker schrieb:


> Wenn ihr einer 1,77m großer Person ein Rad in Größe S empfiehlt mit 395mm Reach ind 70mm Vorbau dann muss ich stark an der Beratungsqualität zweifeln.



Erstaunlich, jetzt empfiehlt Canyon Größe M auf den Geometriedaten (Körpergröße 172-182) und in PPS hat sich die Empdehlung auch geändert!!
Ich möchte gar nicht verraten was die Chat-Mitarbeiter gesagt haben....


----------



## AMR_7500 (14. Mai 2016)

Hier also die versprochenen Bilder


----------



## baden_biker (14. Mai 2016)

Cool !!!
(...und gute Bildqualität;-))

Warum hast du Vorbau und Lenker getauscht?

Das einzige was ich nicht so mag sind Ergo-Griffe, ich würde ESI drauf machen.


----------



## AMR_7500 (14. Mai 2016)

baden_biker schrieb:


> Cool !!!
> (...und gute Bildqualität;-))
> 
> Warum hast du Vorbau und Lenker getauscht?
> ...



Sind auch nur Handybilder, aber man erkennt das nötigste  Den Vorbau hab ich getauscht
weil ich eine Retülvermessung gemacht habe und der negative Winkel am besten war.
Den Lenker hab ich gleich mit getauscht, weil ich den noch zu Hause rumliegen hatte und somit
alles einem Hause kommt (Ritchey WCS). Die Ergo Griffe von Ergon sind ein Must Have bei mir,
ohne die könnt ich nach ein paar km einpacken, weil mir dann sofort die Hände kribbeln und zwar
so, dass ich fast den Lenker nicht mehr halten kann. Sollte wohl mal zum Doc und meine Karpaltunnel
bearbeiten lassen. Aber mit den Griffen läufts eigentlich prima soweit.


----------



## baden_biker (14. Mai 2016)

Macht was aus wie man fotografiert und die Bilder hier einstellt, dann klappt es auch mit einem Smartphone wie man sieht. Vielleicht ist es in dieser Farbe/Ausstattung auch einfach nur edler/sportlicher ;-)

Wenn dir die Griffe helfen gehören sie natürlich drauf. Ich hatte auch solche Griffe von Specialized drauf. Damit habe ich mich aber in der Beweglichkeit eingeschränkt gefühlt und hatte Probleme mit Handaussenfläche und kleinem Finger was sie wahrscheinlich hätten verhindern sollen. Mit den ESI Racers Edge dafür >50g gespart

Viel,Spaß mit dem Rad und wenn Du ein paar Erfahrungen zu berichten hast, nur zu.
Gabel würde mich interessieren, ob der Mehrpreis außer der Optik gerechtfertigt ist.
Wobei es immer die Frage ist, was ist man vorher gefahren.


----------



## AMR_7500 (14. Mai 2016)

baden_biker schrieb:


> Viel,Spaß mit dem Rad und wenn Du ein paar Erfahrungen zu berichten hast, nur zu.
> Gabel würde mich interessieren, ob der Mehrpreis außer der Optik gerechtfertigt ist.
> Wobei es immer die Frage ist, was ist man vorher gefahren.



Hatte ja vorher bzw. habe als Zweit-/Winterbike immer noch das Grand Canyon CF SLX 9.9 mit
der RS SID World Cup. Die RS-1 spricht meiner Meinung nach viel besser und sensibler an als
es die SID je konnte. Das kann ich nach den ersten 80km von heute bisher berichten, morgen
steht das erste Rennen an, dann kann ich evtl. noch mehr dazu sagen. Der Aufpreis lohnt sich aber auf
jeden Fall, soviel kann ich jetzt schon sagen.


----------



## filiale (14. Mai 2016)

Solange die Leute mit einer großen Sattelüberhöhung fahren, wird sich an den Problemen mit den Händen auch nie etwas ändern. Ich kann es zwar verstehen daß es wichtig ist Druck auf dem Vorderrad zu haben, aber wenn es um die Gesundheit geht würde ich pers. lieber vorne 1-2cm höher bauen.


----------



## baden_biker (15. Mai 2016)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Für mich kommen im Hinblick auf die Preise nur das 8.9 oder das 9.9 Race in Betracht. Da ich eigentlich gern die RS-1 hätte, gleichzeitig aber nicht unbedingt 1x11 Antrieb, bin ich momentan noch unsicher; auch, ob sich der Aufpreis für die RS-1 lohnt. Hab daher beide Modelle bestellt und vertage die Entscheidung...



Nächstes Jahr mit *1x12* wird,die Entscheidung vermutlich einfacher


----------



## chicken07 (15. Mai 2016)

baden_biker schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr mit *1x12* wird,die Entscheidung vermutlich einfacher



Solange wollte ich aber nicht warten ;-) Habe mich mittlerweile für das 8.9 mit der SID und 2x11 entschieden. Die SID World Cup ist, denke ich, immer noch eine Top-Gabel, leicht und für meine Ansprüche vollkommen ausreichend. Außerdem gefällt mir die Optik der RS-1 nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baden_biker (15. Mai 2016)

Ein Spanier hat seins schon geschrottet, angeblich ohne Sturz

http://www.foromtb.com/threads/canyon-exceed-cf.1272057/page-25


----------



## Tischgrill (15. Mai 2016)

Eine A.T.U-Werkstatt in der das neue Bike von AMR 7500 steht?? Rote Rolltore, graue Bodenfliesen?


----------



## AMR_7500 (15. Mai 2016)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Eine A.T.U-Werkstatt in der das neue Bike von AMR 7500 steht?? Rote Rolltore, graue Bodenfliesen?



Nope sicher nicht


----------



## Tischgrill (16. Mai 2016)

Dachte nur, hätte echt gepasst


----------



## Deleted 77507 (16. Mai 2016)

Hi, kurze Frage zum 8.9. Sind die Mäntel schlauchlos montiert, bzw. sind die Felgenbänder und Ventile im Lieferumfang mit dabei?

Dankeschöööön


----------



## AMR_7500 (16. Mai 2016)

Loosi schrieb:


> Hi, kurze Frage zum 8.9. Sind die Mäntel schlauchlos montiert, bzw. sind die Felgenbänder und Ventile im Lieferumfang mit dabei?
> 
> Dankeschöööön



Kein Bike wird schlauchlos ausgeliefert, es sind aber Ventile für Tubelessmontage dabei.


----------



## maikfg (16. Mai 2016)

Es sind Continental Schläuche mit ca.140g verbaut,das Felgeband ist bereits montiert und Ventile liegen als extra dabei.


----------



## Deleted 77507 (16. Mai 2016)

@maikfg
@AMR_7500

Vielen Dank...da bin ich schon voller Vorfreude


----------



## chicken07 (19. Mai 2016)

D.h. Schlauch raus, Tubeless-Ventile montieren, Dichtmittel hinein, aufpumpen, fertig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maikfg (19. Mai 2016)

Genau


----------



## baden_biker (19. Mai 2016)

Fertig...wenn die Reifen dicht halten

Manche machen noch 1-2Lagen Panzerband  (5cm) um das Ventilloch und stechen das Ventil durch damit es besser abdichtet.


----------



## madskatingcow (22. Mai 2016)

Und noch zwei geschrotte Exceed rahmen in der Spanischen forum. Nummer ein und drei ähnliche, ohne sturz. Nummer zwei beim transport nach der kunde.


----------



## AMR_7500 (22. Mai 2016)

Bei den Bildern kommt Freude auf und vollstes Vertrauen ins Bike  Bisher hab ich einen harten Marathon damit absolviert und die ersten 500km abgespult, bisher keinerlei Probleme, im Gegenteil, es ist die reinste Freude mit dem pfeilschnellen Gerät zu fahren.


----------



## baden_biker (23. Mai 2016)

Ich habe die Bilder mal hier angehängt.
Das gelbe wurde so von Canyon geliefert bzw. beim Transport beschädigt, das rote ist bei der Fahrt gebrochen.

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass es nur eine Charge betrifft oder "nur" eine Vorschädigung durch den Transport entstand, schließlich sind ja schon einige im harten Einsatz unterwegs.
Bisher scheint das ja nur bei den Spaniern aufzutreten?


----------



## chicken07 (23. Mai 2016)

Hab meins heute auch endlich mal von der Postfiliale abholen können. Zum Glück unbeschädigt. Optik gefällt mir sehr gut. Hab bisher nur eine kurze Probefahrt durch die Stadt geschafft. Erster Eindruck: Geht gut nach vorne, fühlt sich extrem leicht an und ich sitze aufrechter (nackenschonender) als bei meinem alten 26er Grand Canyon CF. Lenker und Griffe möchte ich noch tauschen, der Rest bleibt erstmal so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (23. Mai 2016)

baden_biker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 496091 Anhang anzeigen 496090
> Ich habe die Bilder mal hier angehängt.
> Das gelbe wurde so von Canyon geliefert bzw. beim Transport beschädigt, das rote ist bei der Fahrt gebrochen.
> 
> ...


warum die ganze aufregung? sind doch komfortbringende flexstays.... ist doch alles im grünen bereich!


----------



## baden_biker (23. Mai 2016)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Hab meins heute auch endlich mal von der Postfiliale abholen können. Zum Glück unbeschädigt. Optik gefällt mir sehr gut.
> 
> ...


Ist Größe M oder? Auch schon mal gewogen?


----------



## chicken07 (23. Mai 2016)

Nee, ist Größe L. Noch nicht gewogen. Habe leider keine geeignete Waage.


----------



## Edlisjas (28. Mai 2016)

Größe S
9,3 kg mit pedale (montag kommen die XTR pedale)
hoffentlich bleibt es so...;-)


----------



## Lateralus (28. Mai 2016)

Wie gross bist Du?


----------



## Edlisjas (28. Mai 2016)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wie gross bist Du?



1.72 ist perfect!


----------



## Deleted 318727 (28. Mai 2016)

Ich hab meins in der Zwischenzeit auch bekommen  Größe M bei 177 cm Körpergröße. Wiegt mit ein paar Umbauten derzeit um die 8,8x kg so wie es dasteht.

Wie läuft bei euch die KMC Kette?

Die Kette läuft bei mir nun nach 300 km immer noch sehr rau, vor allem in den ersten 5 Gängen. Muss wohl gegen eine XX1 Kette weichen, die läuft am anderen Bike perfekt.


----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2016)

Die Sattelstütze schaut so weit ausgezogen aus, man könnte meinen Du bist über dem max. Auszug.


----------



## Deleted 318727 (28. Mai 2016)

Sind noch 3 cm bis zum Max, insgesamt sind 12 cm im Rahmen.


----------



## chicken07 (29. Mai 2016)

AMR_7500 schrieb:


> So nach 7 Monaten warten war es heute endlich soweit. Mein Exceed ist endlich da. Verarbeitung, Design und Optik ist der absolute Hammer...Bilder folgen heute Abend nach der Arbeit.


Darf man fragen, wieso Du es schon wieder verkaufst? Bist Du nicht überzeugt? Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cristox (29. Mai 2016)

Wie kommst du darauf, dass er es verkaufen möchte?


----------



## filiale (29. Mai 2016)

Weil er es in ebay kleinanzeigen stehen hat


----------



## baden_biker (29. Mai 2016)

..für 300€ teurer als Canyon

Oder doch Angst vor einem Rahmenbruch bekommen...


----------



## cristox (30. Mai 2016)

Zumal er hier im Forum von etwa 500 km Laufleistung schreibt, und bei der Anzeige 300km steht...


----------



## AMR_7500 (30. Mai 2016)

Gehts in dem Thread ums Exceed oder um meinen Privatbesitz, den ich für den Preis einstelle den ich für angemessen finde?  
Zumal das Bike bereits mit XTR Pedalen, Ritchey Teilen, Syntace Sattelstütze sowie Ergon Griffen, Ergon Carbon Sattel und zwei Topeak Carbon Flaschenhaltern ausgestattet ist. Mal ganz abgesehen davon steht der Preis als VB drin. Aber ich denk das ist nun Rechtfertigung genug und es kann wieder mit dem eigentlichen Thema weitergehen.


----------



## baden_biker (30. Mai 2016)

AMR_7500 schrieb:


> Gehts in dem Thread ums Exceed oder um meinen Privatbesitz, den ich für den Preis einstelle den ich für angemessen finde?
> Zumal das Bike bereits mit XTR Pedalen, Ritchey Teilen, Syntace Sattelstütze sowie Ergon Griffen, Ergon Carbon Sattel und zwei Topeak Carbon Flaschenhaltern ausgestattet ist. Mal ganz abgesehen davon steht der Preis als VB drin. Aber ich denk das ist nun Rechtfertigung genug und es kann wieder mit dem eigentlichen Thema weitergehen.


Die eigentliche Frage dahinter war ja, warum du das Rad schon wieder verkaufst, nicht wegen deinem Privatbesitz oder aus finanziellen Gründen sondern ob die Entscheidung mit dem Rad an sich zu tun hat.

Das es verwundert das Rad nach ein paar Tagen wieder zu verkaufen, wo du doch so begeistert von dem Rad warst, ist doch verständlich. Wenn man es gleich wieder verkauft war es offensichtlich ein Fehlkauf und den möchten andere vermeiden.

(Ob der Preis angemessen ist merkst du sowieso am Kaufinteresse)


----------



## AMR_7500 (30. Mai 2016)

Keine Sorge, alles gut. Das Bike fährt sich traumhaft, es gibt keine Probleme damit, geschweige denn war es ein Fehlkauf. Im Gegenteil, ich kann jedem Racer diese Rakete nur wärmstens empfehlen. Warum ichs verkauf hat private bzw. berufliche Gründe auf die ich hier aber nicht weiter eingehen möchte.


----------



## chicken07 (30. Mai 2016)

AMR_7500 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, alles gut. Das Bike fährt sich traumhaft, es gibt keine Probleme damit, geschweige denn war es ein Fehlkauf. Im Gegenteil, ich kann jedem Racer diese Rakete nur wärmstens empfehlen.



Wie baden_biker schon gesagt hat, war das die einzige Motivation meiner Frage. Alles andere interessiert mich gar nicht und geht ja auch niemanden etwas an. Wenn jetzt hier der Eindruck eines Rechtfertigungszwangs entstanden ist, tut mir das leid. Ich haette es nicht hier posten sollen. Sorry!


----------



## baden_biker (30. Mai 2016)

AMR_7500 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, alles gut. Das Bike fährt sich traumhaft, es gibt keine Probleme damit, geschweige denn war es ein Fehlkauf. Im Gegenteil, ich kann jedem Racer diese Rakete nur wärmstens empfehlen....


Danke für deine Rückmeldung, mehr möchte auch keiner wissen.
Viel Erfolg beim Verkauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_biker (31. Mai 2016)

So, kurzes Fazit (nach nun 6 Wochen in meinem Besitz) an dieser Stelle: Das Exceed geht richtig gut ab. Sowohl bergauf als auch berab tolles Feeling. Macht richtig Spaß damit zu heizen, aber auch längere Steigungen damit zu fahren (und ich bin jetzt nicht der Marathon-Mann schlechthin). Aber man merkt eigentlich bei jedem Tritt den unbändigen Vorwärtstrieb. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch nur daran das ich vorher ein 26-er All-Mountain gefahren bin ;-). Mir taugt's total!

Gruß chris_biker


----------



## chicken07 (31. Mai 2016)

Klingt gut. Viel Spass weiterhin. Ich bin leider bisher nicht dazu gekommen, das Rad mal artgerecht zu testen :-(

Hat schon jemand versucht, die Continental X-King tubeless zu fahren? Im Netz gibt es ja verschiedene Berichte dazu, wie gut/schlecht der Reifen dicht zu bekommen ist.


----------



## chris_biker (31. Mai 2016)

Ich werde das erst gar nicht versuchen. Wenn überhaupt dann erst wenn ich auf Schwalbe umgestiegen bin.
Aber wahrscheinlich werd ich mal die neuen Evo-Schläuche ausprobieren.


----------



## Edlisjas (31. Mai 2016)

E


chicken07 schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Viel Spass weiterhin. Ich bin leider bisher nicht dazu gekommen, das Rad mal artgerecht zu testen :-(
> 
> Hat schon jemand versucht, die Continental X-King tubeless zu fahren? Im Netz gibt es ja verschiedene Berichte dazu, wie gut/schlecht der Reifen dicht zu bekommen ist.



I live in Belgium...

Sorry for My English, it's not that good but my German is as bad as my Chinese...;-)

I made the X-king tubeless, the front tire was no problem.  The back tire was a disaster, the tire was full of little holes, the latex was everywere, i changed that tire.

About the bike, I owned a Niner EMD, Niner Air9, Niner One9 RDO, Lynskey M290.  The exceed is the most comfortable hardtail i ever rode.  Unbelieveble stiff but comfortable, probably the seatpost does the magic.

A very happy owner...don't know what to think about the broken frames but i find it strange the broken frames were only at the beginning of the delivery.


----------



## mc 20 (31. Mai 2016)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Viel Spass weiterhin. Ich bin leider bisher nicht dazu gekommen, das Rad mal artgerecht zu testen :-(
> 
> Hat schon jemand versucht, die Continental X-King tubeless zu fahren? Im Netz gibt es ja verschiedene Berichte dazu, wie gut/schlecht der Reifen dicht zu bekommen ist.


Servus ich fahre den Reifen seit 4 Monaten mit Conti Revoselant und bisher keine Probleme. Reifen einfach mit Dichtmilch und Lappen innen
einreiben dann montieren und mit 100 Milliliter je Rad befüllen dann alles gut.


----------



## baden_biker (31. Mai 2016)

Gibt wohl unterschiedliche Erfahrungen, aber auch die MTB-News Tester waren nicht zufrieden (mit den Reifen)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/04...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maikfg (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
Also ich habe mein Exceed im Urlaub gut testen können und muss sagen ,alles richtig gemacht was den Rahmen betrifft.
Das Fahrrad fährt sich super und vorallem auch bergab spitze und im Vergleich zu meinen 26 Zoll Carbon Hardtail deutlich komfortabler
Leider konnte ich das vom Laufradsatz den xr 1501 Spline One nicht behaupten bei gemäßigter Fahrt und keinen wilden Aktionen hat das Vorderrad einen Seitenschlag bekommen wie ich noch nie einen gehabt habe
Dt kontaktiert und heute eingeschickt und hoffe auf Problemlose Garantie Abwicklung,den das darf nicht passieren meiner Meinung nach.
Das bekannte Druckpunkwandern der XT ist am Hinterrad auch vorhanden,was aber nicht wirklich störend ist und nach einmal lösen wieder weg ist,aber in langer Abfahrt genauso schnell wieder da ist.
Alles in allem ändert das aber nix am Exceed das bleibt spitze und bekommt par Räder vom Light Wolf so wie mein anderes Rad.


----------



## baden_biker (31. Mai 2016)

maikfg schrieb:


> Leider konnte ich das vom Laufradsatz den xr 1501 Spline One nicht behaupten bei gemäßigter Fahrt und keinen wilden Aktionen hat das Vorderrad einen Seitenschlag bekommen wie ich noch nie einen gehabt habe.


...obwohl die doch Testsieger sind und sooo steif


----------



## maikfg (31. Mai 2016)

Sie sind auch bis dahin gut gefahren,wahrscheinlich war das Vorderrad einfach schlecht aufgebaut.
Trotzdem bekommt das Exceed neue aufgrund meiner sehr guten Erfahrungen mit meinen 26 Zoll Rädern.


----------



## AMR_7500 (31. Mai 2016)

baden_biker schrieb:


> ...obwohl die doch Testsieger sind und sooo steif



Ein negativer Kommentar und "baden_biker" steigt direkt mit ein...von dir hab ich bisher nichts konstruktives in diesem Thread hier gelesen. 

Die Spline XR1501 hab ich auf dem Grand Canyon seit zwei Jahren und 18000km drauf und bin sicher nicht zimperlich damit umgegangen. Bisher hab ich weder Seiten noch Höhenschläge. Es kann doch immer mal was passieren egal welcher Hersteller oder Bauteil.


----------



## filiale (31. Mai 2016)

Ich habe jetzt 2 Sätze XR1501, einer mit 12000km, dann das Marathon Fully verkauft, damit auch S2 gefahren und 50cm Kicker ! Gewicht 70Kg.
Der zweite Satz läuft seit 2000km auf dem Hardtail problemlos.
Würde ich immer wieder kaufen sofern man keine 90 oder 100Kg wiegt.


----------



## Hinouf (31. Mai 2016)

Mein Satz, allerdings XR1491, hatte nach 2 Touren auch ca. 2mm Seitenschlag am Vorderrad. Hab ich halt so gut es ging zentriert. Bei 80kg ist er auf jeden Fall nicht superrobust. 50cm Kicker würde ich nicht springen.


----------



## baden_biker (31. Mai 2016)

AMR_7500 schrieb:


> Ein negativer Kommentar und "baden_biker" steigt direkt mit ein...


... wieso, das hat mich eben sehr überrascht da ich ja bisher dachte, das man für den Preis einen relativ leichten und trotzdem noch robusten Laufradsatz bekommt,  Maikfg hat nichts über seinem Gewicht geschrieben und ich habe mal vermutet er wiegt keine 90kg sonst hätte er es vielleicht erwähnt.
Früher hat  Canyon damit geworben, jeden Laufradsatz vor Montage von einem Mitarbeiter prüfen zu lassen das gibt es offenbar dann nicht mehr.
Das Rad ist ja nicht ganz billig für ein HT, da hat nicht jeder Lust, sich einen neuen Satz aufbauen zu lassen wie maikfg es jetzt macht.


----------



## chris_biker (1. Juni 2016)

baden_biker schrieb:


> Gibt wohl unterschiedliche Erfahrungen, aber auch die MTB-News Tester waren nicht zufrieden
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/04...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news



Hi baden_biker,

wieso kommst du darauf das die Tester da in dem Test nicht zufrieden waren. Im Fazit klingt das doch recht gut (außer die Sache mit den Pneus).

Gruß chris_biker


----------



## chicken07 (1. Juni 2016)

chris_biker schrieb:


> Im Fazit klingt das doch recht gut (außer die Sache mit den Pneus). Gruß chris_biker



(Nur) Darum ging es ja gerade: Auch die beiden Tester von Mtb-NEWS hatten wohl ein paar Probleme damit, die montierten Reifen tubeless zu fahren (nicht dicht, viele Plattfuesse).


----------



## chris_biker (1. Juni 2016)

Ah, ok. Ich dachte das bezog sich generell auf das bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baden_biker (1. Juni 2016)

chris_biker schrieb:


> Hi baden_biker,
> 
> wieso kommst du darauf das die Tester da in dem Test nicht zufrieden waren. Im Fazit klingt das doch recht gut (außer die Sache mit den Pneus).
> 
> Gruß chris_biker


Bezog sich ausschließlich auf die Pneus, der Link sollte ein direkter Bezug zu der Reifendiskussion sein.
Das deckt sich auch mit der Erfahrung aus meinem Umfeld, von Kollegen die den Reifen fahren müssen.
Sorry wenn ich mich manchmal missverständlich oder provokant ausdrücken sollte.


----------



## chris_biker (1. Juni 2016)

baden_biker schrieb:


> Bezog sich ausschließlich auf die Pneus, der Link sollte ein direkter Bezug zu der Reifendiskussion sein.
> Das deckt sich auch mit der Erfahrung aus meinem Umfeld, von Kollegen die den Reifen fahren müssen.
> Sorry wenn ich mich manchmal missverständlich oder provokant ausdrücken sollte.



Ich hab da kein Problem. Siehste doch wie schnell man aneinander vorbeireden kann ;-)


----------



## Raschw (4. Juni 2016)

An die bisherigen Besitzer, 
Bin ich eigentlich der einzige den diese bescheuert Sattelsütze aufregt.
Es gibt keine Möglichkeit größere Sattelstreben zu klemmen. Merkwürdig für ein Racebike.
Und als nächstes lässt sich die Neigung nicht verstellen so dass sich der Sattel nach nach Süden neigt.


----------



## AMR_7500 (4. Juni 2016)

Raschw schrieb:


> An die bisherigen Besitzer,
> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige den diese bescheuert Sattelsütze aufregt.
> Es gibt keine Möglichkeit größere Sattelstreben zu klemmen. Merkwürdig für ein Racebike.
> Und als nächstes lässt sich die Neigung nicht verstellen so dass sich der Sattel nach nach Süden neigt.



Schön dass das nicht nur ich so sehe, ich hab den Blödsinn gegen meine Syntace P6 getauscht.


----------



## Deleted 318727 (4. Juni 2016)

Ich habe für meinen Sattel mit 9 mm Carbon-Sattelstreben andere Halter für die S25 Stutze bei Canyon bestellt und erhalten.

Die Neigung vom Sattel lässt sich ganz einfach über die Schraube am unteren Ende der Sattelstütze verstellen, die Winkel sind auf der Stütze sogar aufgedruckt


----------



## Raschw (4. Juni 2016)

Hi Ralf, zunächst einmal wünschen wir Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem Bike. Bedauerlicherweise ist für die S25 kein Adapter für 8x10 Streben verfügbar. VG, Fabian.

Hier die Antwort von Canyon ob es einen Adapter oder größer klemmbacken gibt.
?..


----------



## Deleted 318727 (4. Juni 2016)

Ich habe 7 x 9 Sattelstreben, da gibt es zum Glück Klemmbacken für die S25.


----------



## baden_biker (4. Juni 2016)

Raschw schrieb:


> An die bisherigen Besitzer,
> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige den diese bescheuert Sattelsütze aufregt.
> Es gibt keine Möglichkeit größere Sattelstreben zu klemmen. Merkwürdig für ein Racebike.
> Und als nächstes lässt sich die Neigung nicht verstellen so dass sich der Sattel nach nach Süden neigt.



Montieren & einstellen





Klemmung:
"Die Klemmung für 7x9 kann momentan aus systemtechnischen Gründen nicht verkauft werden. Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran..." ist die Aussage von Camyon aktuell.


----------



## baden_biker (4. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madskatingcow (5. Juni 2016)

Was ist die Exceed's gabel offset?


----------



## dj_holgie (6. Juni 2016)

Ich hab die Sattelstütze zwar nur auf dem Rennrad, aber find sie ziemlich genial. Klar einstellen ist fummelig, aber macht man ja nur einmal. K.A. ob sie genauso gut auf dem MTB funktioniert, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## biketiger2 (6. Juni 2016)

baden_biker schrieb:


> Montieren & einstellen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann einfach das baugleiche Ergon Teile woanders bestellen!


----------



## chicken07 (9. Juni 2016)

Hat jemand mal eine passende Schutzfolie an das Unterrohr geklebt? Verstehe nicht, wieso Canyon die nicht mehr bei der Montage direkt anbringt. Fand das bisher super...


----------



## maikfg (10. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
Also bei meinen ist zumindest eine 20 cm Folie am Unterrohr schon dran.
Update zum Laufrad,es wurde anstandslos von Dt Swiss mit einer neuen Felge versehen und ist in knapp über einer Woche wieder da.
Was Ich eher nicht verstehe warum nicht gleich i-Spec Schellen an den Drückern verwendet werden bei XT Bremse und Drücker


----------



## chicken07 (13. Juni 2016)

maikfg schrieb:


> Hallo, Also bei meinen ist zumindest eine 20 cm Folie am Unterrohr schon dran.


 Tatsache, hatte ich uebersehen. Ist aber auch ziemlich minimalistisch, wieso nicht am ganzen Unterrohr?



maikfg schrieb:


> Was Ich eher nicht verstehe warum nicht gleich i-Spec Schellen an den Drückern verwendet werden bei XT Bremse und Drücker.


 Verstehe ich auch nicht. Nur die Schellen austauschen funktioniert nicht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maikfg (13. Juni 2016)

Doch es gib für die Shifter den passenden Deckel,kostet aber 20 Euro pro seite.


----------



## Titisee (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
habe auf meinem Grand Canyon CF SL die DT Swiss XR 1501 drauf. Wärend dem Treten knattert es am Hinterrad-Freilauf, hört sich fast so an wie die Klinken des Freilauf´s nur wesentlich dezenter und dauerhaft. Sollte das beim treten nicht total still sein, so kenn ich es bis jetzt von allen Rädern ?
Grüße aus dem Hochschwarzwald


----------



## AMR_7500 (20. Juni 2016)

Titisee schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe auf meinem Grand Canyon CF SL...


Jedenfalls bist du mit dem Thema hier mal komplett falsch. Trotzdem, schau mal ob die Kassette festgezogen ist, wenn die nämlich nicht richtig festgezogen ist kommt es während des Tretens auch zu Knackgeräuschen.


----------



## Titisee (20. Juni 2016)

sind keine Knackgeräusche, eher wie sich mitdrehende Klinken des Freilaufes, aber eben viel dezenter. (Habe den Grand Canyon CS SL Tread paar Seiten hintendran auch entdeckt, sorry, aber hier dürften ja auch Leute mit deisem Laufradsatz sein.


----------



## biketiger2 (2. Juli 2016)

Wenn jemand Interesse hat, mein für Juli anvisiertes Exceed Frameset in L (für dieses Jahr ausverkauft) zu übernehmen, kann sich melden. Dann könnte Canyon die Vorabrechnung direkt ändern. Sonst storniere ich es einfach. Dann bekommt es derjenige, der es am schnellsten im Shop wieder sieht.


----------



## filiale (3. Juli 2016)

Welches Innenlager ist denn beim 8.9 verbaut ?

https://www.canyon.com/mtb/exceed/exceed-cf-slx-8-9.html


----------



## AMR_7500 (3. Juli 2016)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Interesse hat, mein für Juli anvisiertes Exceed Frameset in L (für dieses Jahr ausverkauft) zu übernehmen, kann sich melden. Dann könnte Canyon die Vorabrechnung direkt ändern. Sonst storniere ich es einfach. Dann bekommt es derjenige, der es am schnellsten im Shop wieder sieht.



Ebay Kleinanzeigen sucht jemand ein Frameset in "L"


----------



## chicken07 (4. Juli 2016)

Exceed CF SLX 9.9 ist diese Woche 400 Euro guenstiger. Ich glaube, das verkauft sich nicht soo gut.


----------



## baden_biker (4. Juli 2016)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Exceed CF SLX 9.9 ist diese Woche 400 Euro guenstiger. Ich glaube, das verkauft sich nicht soo gut.


Ab Mittwoch ist ja dann auch das 8.9 reduziert  
Es gibt also doch ein paar gute TDF-Angebote und das obwohl das Exceed kaum auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## baden_biker (6. Juli 2016)

Falls jemand einen neuen Canyon H20 CF Flat Lenker  von seinen Rad abgeschraubt hat und loswerden möchte, darf sich gerne per PN melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (6. Juli 2016)

Wie schwer?


----------



## chicken07 (8. Juli 2016)

Er möchte den Lenker bekommen, nicht loswerden...Der H20 CF wiegt rund 70 Gramm weniger als die H12 AL Variante.


----------



## filiale (8. Juli 2016)

Welcher Tretlagerstandard ist denn beim Exceed verbaut ?


----------



## chicken07 (8. Juli 2016)

Muesste pressfit BB92 sein.


----------



## baden_biker (8. Juli 2016)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Er möchte den Lenker bekommen, nicht loswerden...Der H20 CF wiegt rund 70 Gramm weniger als die H12 AL Variante.


Genau, danke


----------



## chicken07 (14. Juli 2016)

Seit Dienstag ist bekannt, dass Canyon 2017 als guenstigere Variante des Exceed CF SLX auch ein Exceed CF SL anbieten wird, abgebildet als SL 7.9 Pro Race mit X01 Eagle 12-fach Antrieb, DT Swiss XR1501 Laufraedern und SID-Boost-Gabel. Der SL-Rahmen soll etwas schwerer sein.


----------



## McMannen (14. Juli 2016)

Hallo!

Hat von euch jemand die S25 Sattelstütze übrig die er nicht braucht?


----------



## baden_biker (5. August 2016)

Das Exceed m "Olympia Sale" bis zu 1.000€ reduziert!
Geht dieses Jahr fast nahtlos von TDF zur Olympia- zur Sparbuch-Aktion...?


----------



## maikfg (5. August 2016)

Ich finde das Enttäuschend das die Preise wie beim 8.9 um 660 Euro gesenkt werden, für Kunden die Monatelang gewartet haben wie viele hier wird man noch dafür bestraft.
Das hätte ich bei so einen neuen Modell nicht erwartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (5. August 2016)

Das Modell ist bzgl P/L der Hammer. Verkauft man den ganzen Klumpatsch, kriegt man Rahmen und Sid WC für unter 2000!!!


----------



## chicken07 (5. August 2016)

maikfg schrieb:


> Ich finde das Enttäuschend das die Preise wie beim 8.9 um 660 Euro gesenkt werden, für Kunden die Monatelang gewartet haben wie viele hier wird man noch dafür bestraft.
> Das hätte ich bei so einen neuen Modell nicht erwartet



So ist es. In der Tat einfach nur ärgerlich und man kommt sich etwas verschaukelt vor. Bei dem Discount kann man die Margen erahnen...


----------



## Canyon23 (5. August 2016)

chicken07 schrieb:


> So ist es. In der Tat einfach nur ärgerlich und man kommt sich etwas verschaukelt vor. Bei dem Discount kann man die Margen erahnen...


Dann schau dir mal die Margen von Specialized oder Cannondale an... Canyon ist vom Preis her doch nun wirklich fair..


----------



## AMR_7500 (5. August 2016)

Canyon23 schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal die Margen von Specialized oder Cannondale an... Canyon ist vom Preis her doch nun wirklich fair..


 Weißt du eigentlich was "Marge" bedeutet? Das hat doch nichts mit der Preisgestaltung für den Endkunden zu tun. Wer soll sich denn die Margen der Hersteller ansehen? Denke nicht, dass hier irgend ein Hersteller seine EK Preise ausplaudert.


----------



## Canyon23 (5. August 2016)

AMR_7500 schrieb:


> Weißt du eigentlich was "Marge" bedeutet? Das hat doch nichts mit der Preisgestaltung für den Endkunden zu tun. Wer soll sich denn die Margen der Hersteller ansehen? Denke nicht, dass hier irgend ein Hersteller seine EK Preise ausplaudert.



Natürlich hat es was mit dem Endkunden zu tun. Die Einkaufspreise für Anbauteile (bis auf Rahmen) sind ja für alle Hersteller gleich also sind die Preise die am Ende für den Kunden da stehen repräsentativ für die GewinnMarge. Da Specialized für ähnlcih ausgestattete Modelle viel mehr verlangt als Canyon ist die Marge bei Canyon kleiner


----------



## Lateralus (5. August 2016)

Canyon23 schrieb:


> Natürlich hat es was mit dem Endkunden zu tun. Die Einkaufspreise für Anbauteile (bis auf Rahmen) sind ja für alle Hersteller gleich also sind die Preise die am Ende für den Kunden da stehen repräsentativ für die GewinnMarge. Da Specialized für ähnlcih ausgestattete Modelle viel mehr verlangt als Canyon ist die Marge bei Canyon kleiner


Falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (5. August 2016)

Canyon23 schrieb:


> Natürlich hat es was mit dem Endkunden zu tun. Die Einkaufspreise für Anbauteile (bis auf Rahmen) sind ja für alle Hersteller gleich also sind die Preise die am Ende für den Kunden da stehen repräsentativ für die GewinnMarge. Da Specialized für ähnlcih ausgestattete Modelle viel mehr verlangt als Canyon ist die Marge bei Canyon kleiner



Nö. Die EK Preise für das Zubehör ist NICHT für alle Rahmenhersteller gleich. Das hängt u.a. von der Stückzahl und dem Zeitpunkt des Einkaufs ab (Dollarpreis). Da sind die Unterschiede gewaltig.


----------



## Canyon23 (5. August 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Nö. Die EK Preise für das Zubehör ist NICHT für alle Rahmenhersteller gleich. Das hängt u.a. von der Stückzahl und dem Zeitpunkt des Einkaufs ab (Dollarpreis). Da sind die Unterschiede gewaltig.



Ich glaube aber kaum das Cannondale und Specialized weniger Bikes vertreiben als Canyon, also werden sie wohl eher höhere Stückzahlen ordern und sogar noch niedrigere Preise bekommen...


----------



## Canyon23 (5. August 2016)

Wies mit dem Unterschied von Euro/Dollar Einkaufspreis ist weiß ich natürlich nicht, das einzige wo Canyon evtl noch gut spart sind die Ergon Griffe und Sättel, da Ergon ja dem anderen Arnoldbruder gehört


----------



## AMR_7500 (5. August 2016)

Canyon23 schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber kaum das Cannondale und Specialized weniger Bikes vertreiben als Canyon, also werden sie wohl eher höhere Stückzahlen ordern und sogar noch niedrigere Preise bekommen...


Glauben ist aber nicht wissen...von daher alles nur Spekulation...


----------



## Canyon23 (5. August 2016)

Ist hier eh der falsche Thread...


----------



## chicken07 (5. August 2016)

Canyon23 schrieb:


> Ist hier eh der falsche Thread...



Richtig. Aber beim Exceed (hier sind wir wieder auf Thread-Terrain ) ist der Preisverfall schon überdurchschnittlich stark ausgefallen und schnell vonstattengegangen (mal eben 20% bei 8.9 und 9.9 Pro). Da man jeden Fehler  möglichst nur einmal machen sollte, habe ich mir vorgenommen - falls ich nochmal ein Canyon-Rad kaufen sollte - dieses nur noch im Rahmen einer Rabattaktion zu kaufen.


----------



## Canyon23 (5. August 2016)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber beim Exceed (hier sind wir wieder auf Thread-Terrain ) ist der Preisverfall schon überdurchschnittlich stark ausgefallen und schnell vonstattengegangen (mal eben 20% bei 8.9 und 9.9 Pro). Da man jeden Fehler  möglichst nur einmal machen sollte, habe ich mir vorgenommen - falls ich nochmal ein Canyon-Rad kaufen sollte - dieses nur noch im Rahmen einer Rabattaktion zu kaufen.



Ja das ist schon krass... Man sollte am besten im Spätsommer/Herbst kaufen immer^^


----------



## AMR_7500 (5. August 2016)

Werd meinen Exceed Rahmen übrigens verkaufen nach dieser Saison und mir den S-Works Epic HT Rahmen holen. Alles andere übernehm ich 1:1 vom Exceed. Ist ja top ausgestattet das Bike, auch wenn mich die Eagle 1x12 schon extrem reizen würde.


----------



## biketiger2 (6. August 2016)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber beim Exceed (hier sind wir wieder auf Thread-Terrain ) ist der Preisverfall schon überdurchschnittlich stark ausgefallen und schnell vonstattengegangen (mal eben 20% bei 8.9 und 9.9 Pro). Da man jeden Fehler  möglichst nur einmal machen sollte, habe ich mir vorgenommen - falls ich nochmal ein Canyon-Rad kaufen sollte - dieses nur noch im Rahmen einer Rabattaktion zu kaufen.



Bei Cannondale zB ist man auch blöd, wenn man nicht bis zum jährlichen Summer Sale wartet. F-SI für über -30% gekauft.


----------



## Juuro (9. August 2016)

AMR_7500 schrieb:


> Werd meinen Exceed Rahmen übrigens verkaufen nach dieser Saison und mir den S-Works Epic HT Rahmen holen. Alles andere übernehm ich 1:1 vom Exceed. Ist ja top ausgestattet das Bike, auch wenn mich die Eagle 1x12 schon extrem reizen würde.


Weswegen möchtest du den Rahmen wechseln?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMR_7500 (9. August 2016)

Juuro schrieb:


> Weswegen möchtest du den Rahmen wechseln?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Weil ich den Job wechsle und nun im Fachhandel arbeite wo wir u.a. Specialized führen. Da kann/will ich nicht mit einem Versenderbike aufkreuzen


----------



## merida1506 (10. August 2016)

AMR_7500 schrieb:


> Werd meinen Exceed Rahmen übrigens verkaufen nach dieser Saison und mir den S-Works Epic HT Rahmen holen. Alles andere übernehm ich 1:1 vom Exceed. Ist ja top ausgestattet das Bike, auch wenn mich die Eagle 1x12 schon extrem reizen würde.



Wieso der Rahmentausch?


----------



## merida1506 (10. August 2016)

AMR_7500 schrieb:


> Weil ich den Job wechsle und nun im Fachhandel arbeite wo wir u.a. Specialized führen. Da kann/will ich nicht mit einem Versenderbike aufkreuzen



sorry zu spät gesehen


----------



## follownoone (13. August 2016)

.


----------



## filiale (13. August 2016)

Du kannst doch hinten nicht mehr als blockieren. Das geht mit einer 160er doch sehr gut...oder ?


----------



## follownoone (13. August 2016)

Jup, aber da war ja ansonsten noch was von wegen Hitzeentwicklung in Relation zur Bremsfläche..


----------



## cristox (14. August 2016)

follownoone schrieb:


> Jup, aber da war ja ansonsten noch was von wegen Hitzeentwicklung in Relation zur Bremsfläche..


Wenn es voll blockiert, entsteht (an der Scheibe) keine Hitze.


----------



## blckwvs (16. August 2016)

cristox schrieb:


> Wenn es voll blockiert, entsteht (an der Scheibe) keine Hitze.



Dann könnte man ja auch argumentieren, dass es keine 160mm braucht, sondern auch 140mm langen.


----------



## chicken07 (16. August 2016)

Was sagen denn die, die das Rad gebaut haben dazu? Schon mal nachgefragt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (16. August 2016)

blckwvs schrieb:


> Dann könnte man ja auch argumentieren, dass es keine 160mm braucht, sondern auch 140mm langen. Ich hatte jetzt auch nicht vor das auszudiskutieren sondern halt mehr nach Erfahrungswerten beim Exceed gefragt..


Wenn Du die Bremse nicht schleifen lässt, ist das auch so. Dann reichen 140.


----------



## Twenty9er (16. August 2016)

Selbst im Marathon-Einsatz mit langen Abfahrten sollten 180/160mm ausreichen, beim XC sowieso. Sehe keinen Grund für 180mm am Hinterrad...


----------



## blckwvs (16. August 2016)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Was sagen denn die, die das Rad gebaut haben dazu? Schon mal nachgefragt?



+1


----------



## baden_biker (17. August 2016)

AMR_7500 schrieb:


> ... S-Works Epic HT Rahmen ...



Das "Epic" hast du vermutlich versehentlich geschrieben, oder?
Epic sind die Fullys, war bis dato zumindest so.

(ich hatte mal ein S-works Epic 29)


----------



## chicken07 (17. August 2016)

baden_biker schrieb:


> Epic sind die Fullys, war bis dato zumindest so.



Richtig, das *war* bis jetzt so


----------



## Lateralus (17. August 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baden_biker (17. August 2016)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Richtig, das *war* bis jetzt so


Wow, die Konkurrenz schläft nicht,
sieht vielversprechend aus !

Ging an mir vorbei.
Ist dann vermutlich das Stumpjumper Namenswirrwar beendet...aber wir sind ja im Exceed-Thread ;-)


----------



## firstmanonbike (17. August 2016)

Haha, beachtet das *
...Herstellerangaben....

Mal abwarten, was übrigbleibt.

Canyon schreibt auch was von 870 Gramm.
Papier (das Internet) ist geduldig.


----------



## baden_biker (17. August 2016)

firstmanonbike schrieb:


> Haha, beachtet das *
> ...Herstellerangaben....
> 
> Mal abwarten, was übrigbleibt.
> ...


Ja, denke ich auch, ich finde die Gewichtsangaben in der Tabelle nicht direkt vergleichbar.
Das 2015er S-Works ist mit 1336g angegeben, im Text wird von 340g weniger für das 2016er. Modell geschrieben => 996g wären dann in etwa vergleichbar.
(Auch das Focus Raven Hersteller 885g, Tabelle 1032g)

Das Exceed spielt in der Liga der Toprahmen locker mit, und wenn man selbst das 8.9 leichter haben möchte bekommt man es schnell an die 9kg - zu einem unschlagbaren Preis.

Ich fahre ja jetzt auch schon ein paar Wochen damit und bin immer wieder überrascht wie komfortabel ein HT sein kann.


----------



## filiale (18. August 2016)

den komfort kann ich bestätigen.das ist schon fast schiffschaukel fahren


----------



## larres (18. August 2016)

Mit welcher Stütze denn? Zubehör oder die VCLS?


----------



## filiale (18. August 2016)

mit der originalen zweigeteilten vcls und den flexenden sitzstreben und einem carbonsattel.


----------



## blckwvs (22. August 2016)

Also Fazit nach drei Wochen Dauernutzung:

Was für ein geiler Hobel. Hatte selten so viel Freude mit einem neuen Rad..


----------



## mtb1140 (14. September 2016)

Hi, ich habe eine grundsätzliche Frage: ich hatte bis jetzt immer XL-Rahmen (bin 191cm mit 91cm SL) bei Cannondale:
Bei Canyon hätte ich jetzt lt. PPS und Geo-Daten ein L.
Ich würde es ja so hinnehmen und wollte nur mal bei euch nachfragen, ob das so stimmt, dass
bei Canyon tendenziell eine Nummer kleiner genommen werden kann?
Danke!!


----------



## chicken07 (16. September 2016)

Hi, kann nur meine Erfahrung weitergeben. Bin 1.89, habe aber eine kürzere Schrittlänge. Habe Größe L und finde, dass der Sattel schon ziemlich weit draußen ist (siehe Bilder irgendwo vorher hier im Thread). Könnte mir vorstellen, dass man bei Deiner Schrittlänge auch ein XL fahren kann. Probefahrt in Koblenz ist keine Option?


----------



## mtb1140 (17. September 2016)

Danke für die Info. Nein, Probefahrt in Koblenz ist nicht möglich.
XL wäre laut PPS ab einer SL von 95 herausgekommen. 
Ich denke, auch wenn die Sattelstütze beim L dann etwas weiter draußen ist, es passen müsste.
Denn das XL ist in allen Maßen größer als mein Cannondale FSI und das ist schon lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -VS- (17. September 2016)

Habe das Grand Canyon, welches ja die selben Sitzrohrmaße wie das Exceed hat. Bei mir hat PPS ein L vorgeschlagen bei 1,84m und 90cm SL. Und ich muß sagen, dass ich wohl besser das XL hätte nehmen sollen, denn die Sattelstütze ist nur 8mm vor Maximalauszug draussen und insgesamt kommt mir das Rad gefühlsmässig zu klein vor. Wenn nächstes Jahr ein Exceed herkommt, dann XL.


----------



## filiale (17. September 2016)

Ich kann das bestätigen, ich habe eine SL 88/89 und bei mir sind noch 3cm Luft bis max. Wenn Du SL90 hast sind es noch 10mm bis max. Bei SL 91 wird es ev. noch ausreichen, aber die Sattelüberhöhung wird dann enorm. Bei 191 und SL91 würde ich mir ein XL bestellen.


----------



## -VS- (17. September 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Bei 191 und SL91 würde ich mir ein XL bestellen.


 Genau. Ab SL 90 aufwärts kippt alles eindeutig Richtung XL.


----------



## mtb1140 (18. September 2016)

Wenn ich mir die empf. Körpergröße (ab 192cm) und die Sitzhöhe (ab 80,8cm) beim XL hernehme, wäre ich beim L unter den empf. Maßen (bis 192cm und bis 83,4cm) mit meinen 191cm und Sitzhöhe 80cm (gemessen am FSI).
Lt. dem müsste das L passen und nicht so gestreckt sein und die Sattelstütze ist auch noch tief genug drinnen.


----------



## -VS- (18. September 2016)

Wenn die Stütze halt immer fast bis Maximalauszug draussen ist, mache ich mir halt schon Gedanken um die Langzeithaltbarkeit. Durch die größere Hebelwirkung wirkt da mehr Kraft ein, und evtl. könnte das mit den Jahren ein Problem werden an der Stelle, zumal die Kraft sich auf immer weniger Fläche im Sitzrohr verteilt. Wer sein Bike aber nur 2-3 Jahre max. fährt, dem kann es auch egal sein.
Man kann das auch _etwas _kompensieren durch einen Sattel, der hoch baut (manche Fiziks z.B.), aber ich will mir die Sattelwahl nicht von der Rahmengröße "vorschreiben" lassen.


----------



## mtb1140 (18. September 2016)

Der Maximalauszug sollte ja so angelegt sein, dass es eben keinen Schaden am Rahmen ergibt. Die Kräfte, die einwirken, sollten bei einem HT ohnehin begrenzt sein, weil man im DH eher steht und nicht sitzt.


----------



## filiale (18. September 2016)

Schrittlänge * 0,885 = 91 * 0,885 = 80,5 plus 1cm für Clickpedale = 81,5cm für die eigentlich optimale Sitzhöhe. Jetzt kannst Du Dir mit Deiner Sattelhöhe, Sitzrohrlänge 48,5 und der Sattelstützenlänge von 40cm ausrechnen wieviel cm noch im Sitzrohr stecken bleiben. Die Hersteller empfehlen mind. 10cm.


----------



## mtb1140 (19. September 2016)

Du musst aber noch die Sattelhöhe berücksichtigen!!
Also, wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe sollte die Sattelstütze noch 10,5cm im Rahmen stecken.
SL 91*0,885=80,5~81 Sitzhöhe minus Sattelrohr 48,5 = 32,5 minus (Sattel+Sattelstütze) 45 = -12,5.
Empfohlene Mindesteinstecktiefe wird verm. bei 10cm liegen. Sollte perfekt passen.


----------



## filiale (19. September 2016)

Sattelhöhe habe ich doch geschrieben, aber ich weiß ja nicht wie hoch Dein Sattel ist.
Wie schon vorher von uns geschrieben, bist Du exakt auf max. Auszug. Statisch gesehen kein Problem. Aber bei 192cm brauchst Du def. nen längeren Vorbau und wirst feststellen daß die Sattelüberhöhung enorm ist. Bin mal gespannt ob Du und Deine Handgelenke / Nacken damit zurecht kommen. Sag mal bescheid wenn es da ist und Du die ersten Runden gedreht hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb1140 (19. September 2016)

Ah ok, hatte ich übersehen, bin ja dann noch selbst draufgekommen.
Verstehen tu ich aber die Geotabelle dann nicht, wenn ich mit meinen Maßen im L bin und dann noch einen längeren Vorbau brauchen sollte, ist ohnehin schon ein 90er.
Wie auch immer, danke für eure Inputs, habt mir noch ein bisschen Kopfzerbrechen bereitet.
Werde jedenfalls berichten.


----------



## chicken07 (19. September 2016)

Wenn das PPS von Canyon gut ist, sollte es einem genau dieses Kopfzerbrechen ersparen können. Ist immer so ein "Rumgeeier", wenn man auf der Grenze zwischen zwei Größen ist. Welche Rahmengröße Dir wirklich besser passt, bekommst Du wohl nur durch eine Probefahrt heraus. Bestell' doch beide und schick' eins zurück. Machen die Frauen bei Schuhen doch auch immer so.


----------



## -VS- (19. September 2016)

Oder wirklich mal nen Samstag oder nen Urlaubstag opfern und nach Koblenz fahren für ein Probesitzen.


----------



## mtb1140 (20. September 2016)

Ehrlich gesagt hatten das PPS, die Geo-Tabelle und auch dann direkt Canyon ohnehin das L als passend befunden. Nur durch meine Fragestellung hier und den Kommentaren wurde ich auf einmal unsicher und habe es zu hinterfragen begonnen. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, meine ich nicht böse. Klar ich bin am oberen Ende vom L, aber die Geowerte wären beim XL nochmals größer gewesen als bei meinem CD FSI in XL, und das ist schon recht langestreckt, was gut passt, aber länger bräuchte ich es nicht. Ich habe jetzt außerdem meinen Sattel z.H. abgemessen und der hat 5cm Höhe. D.h. die Sattelstütze sollte 12,5cm im Sattelrohr stecken, was absolut sicher ist. Canyon schreibt, dass sie die Sattelstütze bis Maximalauszug getestet haben und als sicher werten.


----------



## filiale (20. September 2016)

Das PPS ist nur Marketing und Blender. Das richtet sich nur nach der SL. Das wurde hier schon oft imForum diskutiert und kann jeder mit unrealistischen Werten selbst ausprobieren. Kannste also vergessen.

Die Beratung der Mitarbeiter (Vorort und online) basiert auf dem gleichen tool. Kannste auch vergessen.

Einzig sinnvoll ist die GEO Tabelle mit reach stack usw. (nicht die Größenempfehlung die sie seit diesem Jahr über die Rahmengröße geschrieben haben. Die basiert ebenfalls nur auf einem Durchschnittswert von Körpergröße/Schrittlänge). 

Bei Zwischengrößen hilft nur selbst fahren und testen. Notfalls hier im Forum fragen ob jemand aus Deiner Nähe kommt bis z.B. 100km Umkreis mit einem Exceed in XL, egal welches Modell, wo Du Dich mal für 5min. auf der Strasse draufsetzen kannst. Dann nimmste noch Dein CD mit als direkten Vergleich und gut ist.


----------



## mtb1140 (20. September 2016)

Wenn´s nur nach der SL gehen soll, dann hätte PPS erst bei SL 95 bei mir ein XL empfohlen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (20. September 2016)

mtb1140 schrieb:


> Wenn´s nur nach der SL gehen soll, dann hätte PPS erst bei SL 95 bei mir ein XL empfohlen!!



Daran sieht man schon was für ein Käse das PPS ist denn bei SL 94 muß der Sattel schon soweit raus daß ein L Rahmen von der Sitzrohrlänge gar nicht passen kann. Die Einstecktiefe wären nur noch 7,5cm. Das geht nicht lange gut.


----------



## Machiavelo (20. September 2016)

Ich war in Koblenz und hab mich vermessen lassen. 186 cm, SL 86 cm und das PPS hat M ausgespuckt. Der Berater und ich waren uns schnell einig, daß L die richtige Größe ist, was eine kurze Probefahrt auch bestätigt hat.


----------



## filiale (20. September 2016)

Machiavelo schrieb:


> Ich war in Koblenz und hab mich vermessen lassen. 186 cm, SL 86 cm und das PPS hat M ausgespuckt. Der Berater und ich waren uns schnell einig, daß L die richtige Größe ist, was eine kurze Probefahrt auch bestätigt hat.



Hätte ich Dir auch empfohlen. Das M kommt von der SL86. Wobei L bei Dir schön bequem ist weil der Sattel bei SL86 dort schön niedrig ist im Vgl. zur Lenkerhöhe.


----------



## Machiavelo (21. September 2016)

Da hast du recht, habe noch nie so bequem gesessen(aufm Rad), muß auch an den Rücken denken.


----------



## Glitscher (1. Oktober 2016)

Moin,

selbes Problem hier. Hab mir 2015 ein grand canyon in L gekauft. Bin 191 groß und hab ne SL von 92. Damals hab ich schon mit mir gehadert und mich wegen dem geringeren Gewicht und der Wendigkeit für das L entschieden.  Das Rad sollte grundsätzlich nur für Rennen eingesetzt werden...
Das ging jetzt fast 2 Saisons gut, bei einer Sitzanalyse wurde ich dann aber auf den kleinen Rahmen hingewiesen. 
Jetzt steh ich bei dem exceed vor der selben Frage, L oder XL? Hab keine Lust auf so einen wenig wendigen Hobel, will aber natürlich genauso wenig den selben, vermeintlichen Fehler, nochmal machen und ein zu kleines Bike kaufen. Grundsätzlich hab ich mich auf dem L nicht unwohl gefühlt...


----------



## filiale (1. Oktober 2016)

Das ging bei Dir mit dem L nur deshalb weil Du Sitzriese bist (kurze Beine, langer Oberkörper). Im Grunde ist aber der L beim GC für Dich zu klein. 

Das Exceed ist schon mal 1cm länger als das GC (reach) bei L. Damit biste schon etwas gestreckter was bei Deiner Größe vorteilhaft wäre. Das GC war schon eher Tourenmäßig, das Exceed ist mehr auf race. Daher wird L beim Exceed besser passen als beim GC. Einen längeren Vorbau wirste auch brauchen. Die Sattelstütze wird auf max. ausgezogen sein. Somit eine brutale Sattelüberhöhung. Aber durch Deine Größe mit langen Armen wird das wieder kompensiert.
Frage doch mal hier im Forum ob jemand in Deiner Nähe ein Exceed in L oder XL hat wo Du Dich mal draufsetzen kannst.


----------



## Glitscher (1. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die Antwort. Mit einer Testfahrt sieht es schlecht aus.
Würdest du sagen dass das XL ohne die Chance eines Tests die "sichere " weil definitiv passende Variante ist? Und das L mit vielen Anpassungen passen *könnte?*


----------



## filiale (1. Oktober 2016)

korrekt, so sehe ich das. Es gibt einige die fahren L weil sie das Exceed ausschließlich zum Renneinsatz für 2-3std. nutzen. Dafür wäre das L mit Modifikation gerade noch ok. Aber als Alltagsbike um auch mal lange Touren zu fahren würde ich mir ein XL holen.

Hast Du einen Händler in der Nähe wo Du mal ein anderes bike mit ähnlicher Geo fahren kannst ? Damit Du mal den Unterschied selbst spürst, egal welche Marke.


----------



## Glitscher (1. Oktober 2016)

Hab ein KTM Myroon mit 53 cm. Fährt sich logischerweise auch gut und fühlt sich nicht verkehrt an.
Hab mit dem GC fast nur XC rennen bestritten.  Will jetzt aber wieder vermehrt auf Langstrecke und Etappenrennen...


----------



## filiale (1. Oktober 2016)

sag das doch gleich, dann hat man eine geo zum vergleich und muß sich nicht so rumquälen...immer nur diese häppchen die man bekommt...tse tse tse
Das XL Exceed ist im Vgl. zum 53 KTM höher gebaut, d.h. Du wirst aufrechter sitzen. Eigentlich ideal für Langstrecke. Da würde ich über L nicht nachdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon23 (1. Oktober 2016)

Also bin Grand Canyon Cf 7.9 (2015) und Exceed cf slx 9.9 gefahren beide in M und während meine Sitzposition auf M mir ein bisschen zu gekrümmt und unangenehm war, ist sie auf dem Exceed perfekt. Der bisschen längere Reach kann mehr ausmachen als man denkt.


----------



## filiale (1. Oktober 2016)

kann ich so bestätigen, man kann aber bis zu 10mm problemlos mit dem vorbau kompensieren. wenn man zwischen 2 grössen steht ist es immer schwieriger.


----------



## stanleydobson (3. Oktober 2016)

Was meint ihr M oder L bei 1,78 und 82SL?

Hatte bisher auf einem HT,AM und Enduro immer M, meint ihr das würde wieder passen?


----------



## Hinouf (3. Oktober 2016)

Warum sollte es nicht passen?


----------



## filiale (3. Oktober 2016)

glasklar M ! Niemals ein L. Das Exceed ist viel zu lang für ein L für Dich.


----------



## stanleydobson (3. Oktober 2016)

Ok ok, meinte was gelesen zu haben dass die größen kleiner ausfallen


----------



## Canyon23 (3. Oktober 2016)

Bin 1,83 und es passt


----------



## stanleydobson (4. Oktober 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> glasklar M ! Niemals ein L. Das Exceed ist viel zu lang für ein L für Dich.


Muss ich dann wohl mal probesitzen, hatte bisher immer kürzere vorbauten drangemach an M und mags nicht zuuu gestreckt...

Hat hier jemand die version mit X01? Stelle mir das 32er kettenblatt suboptimal vor, selbst mit dem enduro auf gerader strecke hätte ich da gerne oft 1 bis 2 schwere gänge mehr !? Allerdings tue ich mich auch mit 2x11 schwer nach der einfachschaltung die ganze zeit


----------



## cristox (5. Oktober 2016)

Wie bitte?
Was hast du gemeint?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (5. Oktober 2016)

Steht da


----------



## stanleydobson (10. Oktober 2016)

Meint ihr wenn ich ein Grand Canyon in M brauche dass man wegen reach und vorbau dann ein S des Exceed brauch für die selbe Position?

Mag es nicht ganz so sportlich gebeugt, will auch mal gemütlich fahren können


----------



## filiale (10. Oktober 2016)

kommt darauf an ob Du zwischen den Größen liegst oder mitten drin. Bei S wirste die Sattelstütze dann gegebenenfalls ordentlich rausziehen müssen und hast ne heftige Sattelüberhöhung. Das ist dann nicht mehr gemütlich. Dann lieber ein M und den Vorbau kürzen oder nen Lenker mit mehr Kröpfung nehmen.


----------



## stanleydobson (10. Oktober 2016)

Ja stimmt auch wieder, bisher hatte ich bei meinen Ms wirklich immer nen kürzeren vorbau genommen.
Würde ja auch ein Grand Canyon nehmen, aus persönlicher vorliebe hätte ich aber gerne ne rock shox als gabel


----------



## filiale (10. Oktober 2016)

Die RS1 ist doch eine RockShox


----------



## stanleydobson (11. Oktober 2016)

Ja genau, aber bei den neuen grand canyon modellen sehe ich nur fox daher warte ich erst mal bis die neuen exceed online sind und was die dann kosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (11. Oktober 2016)

Die neuen Exceed kosten Listpreis (ohne den aktuellen Ausverkaufsnachlass) plus etwa 10-20% Preisaufschlag. Das war bei den anderen Modellen 2017 bei Canyon ebenso, daher rechne mal mit einem ordentlichen Aufpreis.
Die Grand Canyon Modelle wird es vermutlich nur noch als Aluversion geben, wer Carbon möchte muß zum Exceed greifen.


----------



## Lateralus (11. Oktober 2016)

Bei 173 cm mit 80 cm Schrittlänge und Sitzhöhe von 71 cm - S oder M? Fahre gerade ein Stumpy HT in M, das liegt genau zwischen den Grössen. Daher denke ich eher S, das Exceed ist in M ja nochmal länger...???...


----------



## xas (27. Oktober 2016)

Wie ist bislang eure Erfahrung mit dem Canyon Exceed - seid ihr zufrieden? Insbesondere in Kombination mit der RS1 und/oder dem Laufradsatz XR1491 - ist das ganze ausreichend steif? Bin am überlegen, das CF SLX 9.9 zu nehmen.

Die Alternative wäre ein 2017er Modell (mit Eagle-Schaltung und Sid), aber ich befürchte, dass die CF SLX Modelle erst über 4000 Euro beginnen werden und möglicherweise nicht durchgehend mit Komponenten auf einem Level (z.B. günstigere Kurbel bei der Eagle-Schaltung). Dann noch die Verschleißkosten.


----------



## xas (27. Oktober 2016)

@Lateralus, ich würde zu M tendieren (liegt doch vom Stack/Reach näher dran als S).


----------



## Schwobenflyer (27. Oktober 2016)

Ab wann werden die 2017 Modelle auf der HP zu finden sein? Kann nicht mehr lange dauern denk ich mal fast alle anderen sind ja schon da. Preise und Ausstattung?


----------



## Canyon23 (28. Oktober 2016)

xas schrieb:


> Wie ist bislang eure Erfahrung mit dem Canyon Exceed - seid ihr zufrieden? Insbesondere in Kombination mit der RS1 und/oder dem Laufradsatz XR1491 - ist das ganze ausreichend steif? Bin am überlegen, das CF SLX 9.9 zu nehmen.
> 
> Die Alternative wäre ein 2017er Modell (mit Eagle-Schaltung und Sid), aber ich befürchte, dass die CF SLX Modelle erst über 4000 Euro beginnen werden und möglicherweise nicht durchgehend mit Komponenten auf einem Level (z.B. günstigere Kurbel bei der Eagle-Schaltung). Dann noch die Verschleißkosten.



Fahre das Exceed meiner Freundin ab und zu sie hat das SLX 9.9 mit der Raceface Kurbel. Ich bin rundum begeistert. Die Teile scheinen wirklich gut zusammenzupassen. Mich hat vor allem beim Kauf der geringe Preis der Verschleißteile überzeugt, einfach ein durchdachtes Konzept. Ich kann nur positives sagen bisher. Ich spüre zwar die überall beschriebenen Vorteile der Rs 1 nicht wirklich, aber genauso wenig merke ich dass sie eine geringere Torsionssteifigkeit hat. Generell ist das Rad super Steif und verwandelt alles in Vortrieb. Wenn du die Eagle willst musst du halt warten. Wenn man allerdings kein Großverdiener ist ist ein Rad mit Eagle und vergleichbaren Komponenten ziemlich fies im Unterhalt. Ansonsten solltest du 1-fach wollen zum 9.9 Race greifen, wenn noch vorrätig.


----------



## filiale (28. Oktober 2016)

xas schrieb:


> Wie ist bislang eure Erfahrung mit dem Canyon Exceed - seid ihr zufrieden? Insbesondere in Kombination mit der RS1 und/oder dem Laufradsatz XR1491 - ist das ganze ausreichend steif? Bin am überlegen, das CF SLX 9.9 zu nehmen.
> 
> Die Alternative wäre ein 2017er Modell (mit Eagle-Schaltung und Sid), aber ich befürchte, dass die CF SLX Modelle erst über 4000 Euro beginnen werden und möglicherweise nicht durchgehend mit Komponenten auf einem Level (z.B. günstigere Kurbel bei der Eagle-Schaltung). Dann noch die Verschleißkosten.



Fährst sich sehr komfortabel durch die Sattelstütze und flexenden Streben. 
Die RS1 ist sehr sensible im Vgl. zu herkömmlichen Gabeln. Dadurch zieht sich der Komfort von vorne bis hinten durch gesamte Rad.
Dennoch ist das 9.9 sau schnell (gefühlt ne Ecke schneller als das Grand Canyon CF, ich bin beide im Gelände hintereinander gefahren).
Steif ist es ebenfalls mit den 1491.
Die Next SL ist genial. Das Gesamtpaket mit der Ausstattung stimmt.

Die Preise für 2017 werde ganz sicher höher sein als die derzeitigen Listpreise (ohne Rabatt). Wenn Deine Größe noch da ist, jetzt kaufen.


----------



## filiale (28. Oktober 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Ab wann werden die 2017 Modelle auf der HP zu finden sein? Kann nicht mehr lange dauern denk ich mal fast alle anderen sind ja schon da. Preise und Ausstattung?



Bei Canyon tauchen die ersten 2017er Modelle (die es schon zu sehen gibt auf der Homepage) mit Preisen meistens erst auf, wenn 99% der Vorgängermodelle verkauft sind. Man möchte natürlich vermeiden, daß die Kunden nur die neuen Modelle kaufen und Canyon dann auf dem Altbestand sitzen bleibt.


----------



## stanleydobson (28. Oktober 2016)

Leider kann ich nix mit dem rot anfangen


----------



## xas (28. Oktober 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Eindrücke! Das Gesamtpaket finde ich auch gut - Rahmen, Gabel, Laufräder und Kurbel sind beim 9.9 Top-Komponenten. Die XR 1491 sollten nach meiner Recherche mit dem neuen XR 1501 Laufradsatz bis auf die Speichen identisch sein (vermute die leichten DT-Aerolite beim XR 1491). Einziger Nachteil beim 9.9 ist, dass Shimano im Gegensatz zu Sram keine leichten Kassetten hinbekommt.

Ich habe länger zwischen dem 9.9 Race (1-fach) und dem 9.9 (2-fach) überlegt, da mich die 1-fach Schaltung von der Funktion/Gewicht/Optik absolut reizt. Letztendlich hat mir immer mindestens ein Gang gefehlt. Die Eagle löst das Problem, aber möglicherweise für 800 bis 1000 Euro Aufpreis beim 2017er 8.9 Pro Race. Da könnte ich theoretisch nachträglich umbauen. Auch hier hätte das 9.9. Race nur den minimalen Vorteil des schon vorhandenen XD-Freilaufs, vorausgesetzt ich könnte die Race Face Next SL Kurbel verwenden. Aber das Race gibt es ohnehin nicht mehr in meiner Größe, damit vereinfacht sich die Entscheidung ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommaklar (29. Oktober 2016)

Kleiner Einblick zu den neuen Exceed 2017.
Leider nur Französisch.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (30. Oktober 2016)

Ich versteh leider kein Wort.


----------



## Orontes (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich sage es ja nur ungern, da mich das Exceed sehr gereizt hätte, doch 2017 finde ich die Ausstattungsvarianten des neuen Hardtails von Radon definitiv gelungener.


----------



## filiale (31. Oktober 2016)

Orontes schrieb:


> Ich sage es ja nur ungern, da mich das Exceed sehr gereizt hätte, doch 2017 finde ich die Ausstattungsvarianten des neuen Hardtails von Radon definitiv gelungener.



Wenn denn auch die Geo paßt, kaufen...


----------



## danie-dani (3. November 2016)

Habe bei der Rabattaktion zugeschlagen und mir eines der letzten CF SLX WMN gesichert...




 



 

Warte jetzt noch auf Sattelklemme, Stealth Steckachse und Kurbelschoner, dann wird es geritten 

Ist der Hebel der Steckachse hinten eigentlich abnehmbar? Auf der Canyon Exceed Produktseite ist ein Foto von der Steckachse ohne Hebel drin.

Beste Grüße

Daniel


----------



## chicken07 (3. November 2016)

Schickes Gerät! Ob der Hebel der Steckachse abnehmbar ist, weiß ich nicht. Bei meinem Exceed ist der Hebel aber leider schon ausgleiert und bleibt jetzt beim Fahren nicht mehr in waagerechter Position um das Gabelrohr herum. Dreht sich also immer wieder nach unten. Nervt etwas...


----------



## danie-dani (3. November 2016)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Schickes Gerät! Ob der Hebel der Steckachse abnehmbar ist, weiß ich nicht. Bei meinem Exceed ist der Hebel aber leider schon ausgleiert und bleibt jetzt beim Fahren nicht mehr in waagerechter Position um das Gabelrohr herum. Dreht sich also immer wieder nach unten. Nervt etwas...



Ich meint den am Hinterrad


----------



## Canyon23 (3. November 2016)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Ich meint den am Hinterrad


Am Hinterrad ist doch gar kein Hebel dran? Oo Canyon verbaut doch die für die man n multitool braucht zum rausnehmen. Also zumindest bei den GC Modellen und den Exceeds die ich bisher gesehen habe. Vlt bei Womenmodell anders weil sie denken Frauen können das Rad sonst nicht ausbauen....  Ich find Kurbelschoner btw ganz schrecklich Klar die Kurbel wird "geschont" aber grade so ne schöne wie die Next SL verschandelt es etwas finde ich^^


----------



## cristox (4. November 2016)

Bei meinem AL SLX von 2016 war auch eine Achse mit Hebel hinten. Abnehmbar ist der Hebel nicht.
Ich hab die durch eine Syntace x-12 Achse ersetzt. Passt super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danie-dani (4. November 2016)

Canyon23 schrieb:


> Am Hinterrad ist doch gar kein Hebel dran? Oo Canyon verbaut doch die für die man n multitool braucht zum rausnehmen. Also zumindest bei den GC Modellen und den Exceeds die ich bisher gesehen habe. Vlt bei Womenmodell anders weil sie denken Frauen können das Rad sonst nicht ausbauen....  Ich find Kurbelschoner btw ganz schrecklich Klar die Kurbel wird "geschont" aber grade so ne schöne wie die Next SL verschandelt es etwas finde ich^^



Dann bin ich gespannt was sie bei dir verbaut haben, ich kenne die Exceeds nur mit dem Hebel. Hast du eventuell mal nen Foto zur Hand?


----------



## kommaklar (5. November 2016)

Hallo,
Ich habe noch ein 2016er "*Exceed CF SLX 9.9 Race*" Größe L ergattern können. (noch nicht geliefert)
Nun möchte ich gern das Kettenblatt wechseln (auf 30 Zähne).
Sollte ich bei SRAM bleiben oder könnt ihr mir einen anderen Hersteller empfehlen?
Gewicht sollte natürlich nicht mehr werden...

Ich werde in naher Zukunft wohl auch noch auf eine "e*thirteen TRS+ Kassette 11-fach" wechseln.
Das Plus an Bandbreite ist klasse und in meinem Freundeskreis auch schon länger im Einsatz.


----------



## Machiavelo (12. November 2016)

So, kann jetzt auch mal selbst was dazu beitragen, bezüglich Lackierungen, folgendes Video:


----------



## cristox (12. November 2016)

Machiavelo schrieb:


> So, kann jetzt auch mal selbst was dazu beitragen, bezüglich Lackierungen, folgendes Video:



Das Video zeigt aber gar nichts neues.
Das sind hauptsächlich Grand Canyon CF, die es nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Machiavelo (12. November 2016)

jetzt muß ich über mich selbst wundern, wie unwürdig. Ist mir echt nicht aufgefallen, sorry. Das passiert wenn man die Brille weglässt.


----------



## Manitou1974 (12. November 2016)

Wieso kommen die 2017exceed Modelle dieses Jahr so spät???? hat das was mit dem logistikunternehmen zu tun in Asien welches insolvent ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommaklar (12. November 2016)

Da Radon ihr Bike gezeigt hat, wird man wohl noch mal an der Zusammensetzung der Komponenten Feilen.  
Bei der 2017er Vorschau der Exceed, sind ja auch wieder alle Modelle verschwunden.


----------



## filiale (13. November 2016)

Manitou1974 schrieb:


> Wieso kommen die 2017exceed Modelle dieses Jahr so spät???? hat das was mit dem logistikunternehmen zu tun in Asien welches insolvent ist ?



Weil es noch einen so großen 2016er Altbestand gibt der erst abverkauft werden muß.


----------



## Lateralus (13. November 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Weil es noch einen so großen 2016er Altbestand gibt der erst abverkauft werden muß.


Gibt doch nur noch xs und xl.


----------



## filiale (13. November 2016)

Aber auch die müssen raus...


----------



## Manitou1974 (14. November 2016)

Das war ja in den Jahren zuvor nicht anders mit den Altmodellen. Aber das Mitte November die neuen Modelle noch nicht bestellbar waren ???


----------



## Orontes (14. November 2016)

Denke/Hoffe auch, dass es nach der Veröffentlichung der Radon Modelle mit einer Neu-/Umgestaltung der 2017er Modelle zu tun hat


----------



## Machiavelo (15. November 2016)

Ich habe gehört, da noch soviele XS und XL Größen auf Lager sind, der 17er Jahrgang ausfällt und erst wieder 18er Modelle verkauft werden.


----------



## Orontes (15. November 2016)

Machiavelo schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, da noch soviele XS und XL Größen auf Lager sind, der 17er Jahrgang ausfällt und erst wieder 18er Modelle verkauft werden.



Ein Hersteller, der eine ganze Saison ein Modell unverändert im Programm lässt? Wovon träumst du? 
(Keine Sorge, ich nehme deine Aussage schon nicht ernst…)


----------



## larres (16. November 2016)

Bei dem Lieferzeitpunkt des Exceeds war das doch eh "fast" ein 2017er Modell...


----------



## danie-dani (16. November 2016)

Jetzt könnt ihr aufhören zu spekulieren und den Thread sinnlos voll zu....

Die neuen Exceed Modelle sind online


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou1974 (16. November 2016)

Jau . oh oh da weiß ich nicht, ob Radon nicht die bessere Wahl für 2017 ist. Wie schafft es Radon bei dem Model mit Eagle XO und RS 1 Gabel unter 9kg zu bleiben, wenn Canyon fast Baugleich eine Rock Shox SID Worldcup verbaut  ??


----------



## filiale (16. November 2016)

Die Gewichtsangben sind eben mal wieder geschummelt...

Abbildung und Ausstattung bei den Excced passen z.T. auch nicht zusammen (siehe Modell 7.9 Sattel und Stütze). Schlamperei aufm Bau...


----------



## kommaklar (16. November 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> (siehe Modell 7.9 Sattel und Stütze)


Was stimmt da nicht?


----------



## filiale (16. November 2016)

VCLS gefederte Sattelstütze mit 25mm Versatz in der Beschreibung, auf dem Bild eine gerade ohne Federung mit 0mm.
Beim vermeintlichen  "Ergon" Sattel bin ich eine Zeile verrutscht. Da stimmt Bild und Beschreibung.


----------



## kommaklar (16. November 2016)

Es gibt:
- *Sattelstütze Canyon S25 VCLS 2.0 CF*   gefedert
- *Canyon S29 VCLS CF*   ungefedert


----------



## filiale (16. November 2016)

Aber ich sehe keine 25mm Versatz


----------



## kommaklar (16. November 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe keine 25mm Versatz


Mein Fehler, im Menü zu der Sattelstütze, habe ich nicht geschaut!


----------



## Orontes (16. November 2016)

Blöde Frage: Lässt sich das CF SLX 9.9 Pro Race für Frauen auch als Kerl fahren? Das Bike hat in der Ausstattung abgesehen von der Bremse  (und der Gabel, die mir in der Version nichts sagt) eigentlich alles, was ich mir generell gewünscht hätte.


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (17. November 2016)

Orontes schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: Lässt sich das CF SLX 9.9 Pro Race für Frauen auch als Kerl fahren? Das Bike hat in der Ausstattung abgesehen von der Bremse  (und der Gabel, die mir in der Version nichts sagt) eigentlich alles, was ich mir generell gewünscht hätte.


Das Canyon EXCEED WMN CF SLX 9.9 PRO RACE dürfte wohl mit der beste Kompromiss sein und natürlich kann man das auch als Mann fahren 
Evtl. hat es - je nach Größe - einen etwas geringeren Vorbau ...
Generell finde ich - zumindest auf dem Papier (und andere Werte gibt es noch nicht) - die Radon Jealous Modelle durch die Bank interessanter. Wäre interessant, wie nahe die Radon Gewichtsangaben an der Realität sind, da Canyon bei nahezu identischer Ausstattung und gleichem Preis teils deutlich schwerer zu sein scheint (z. B. das Einstiegsmodell für EUR 1.999).
Hier der Link zu den Radon Modellen: http://www.youarejealous.com/modelle/
Der 2017er Exceed Rahmen (SLX) scheint wohl der gleiche wie in 2016 zu sein ... zumindest ließt man nichts davon, dass er neu wäre (abgesehen von der schwereren SL-Variante). Und "Boost" scheint er deshalb wohl auch nicht zu haben (abgesehen von mancher Gabel, was ja mit dem Rahmen nichts zu tun hat).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex85_Rgb (17. November 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Gewichtsangben sind eben mal wieder geschummelt...
> 
> Abbildung und Ausstattung bei den Excced passen z.T. auch nicht zusammen (siehe Modell 7.9 Sattel und Stütze). Schlamperei aufm Bau...


Beim Canyon EXCEED WMN CF SLX 9.9 PRO RACE ist wohl auch eine andere Sattelklemme zu sehen als zu lesen ;-)


----------



## Orontes (17. November 2016)

jff-biking schrieb:


> Das Canyon EXCEED WMN CF SLX 9.9 PRO RACE dürfte wohl mit der beste Kompromiss sein und natürlich kann man das auch als Mann fahren
> Evtl. hat es - je nach Größe - einen etwas geringeren Vorbau ...
> Generell finde ich - zumindest auf dem Papier (und andere Werte gibt es noch nicht) - die Radon Jealous Modelle durch die Bank interessanter. Wäre interessant, wie nahe die Radon Gewichtsangaben an der Realität sind, da Canyon bei nahezu identischer Ausstattung und gleichem Preis teils deutlich schwerer zu sein scheint (z. B. das Einstiegsmodell für EUR 1.999).
> Hier der Link zu den Radon Modellen: http://www.youarejealous.com/modelle/
> Der 2017er Exceed Rahmen (SLX) scheint wohl der gleiche wie in 2016 zu sein ... zumindest ließt man nichts davon, dass er neu wäre (abgesehen von der schwereren SL-Variante). Und "Boost" scheint er deshalb wohl auch nicht zu haben (abgesehen von mancher Gabel, was ja mit dem Rahmen nichts zu tun hat).



Ich war mir unsicher, da bei der Gabel etwas von "Light Tune" angegeben ist und ich nicht weiß, was genau damit gemeint ist. 
Die Radon Modelle scheinen auch mir auf dem Papier auch interessanter zu sein (leider), allerdings ich mich genauso wie du über die teils doch signifikanten Gewichtsunterschiede. Das Canyon Exceed WMN CF SLX 9.9 Pro Race ist bspw. sehr ähnlich dem Jealous 10.0 SL ausgestattet (Laufräder, Schaltgruppe identisch, beide X-King 2,2), wiegt jedoch zumindest auf dem Papier mal eben 800g mehr. Die beim Radon verbauten Syntace Komponenten sind zwar leicht, im Carbonsektor aber auch nicht im absoluten Leichtbaubereich anzusiedeln. Der Exceed Rahmen liegt meines Wissens im 8xx Gramm Bereich, kann also nicht schwerer als der 890g schwere Jealous Rahmen sein. Wo stecken da bitte noch 800g? 

Schade, dass sie sich beim Top Modell für die RS1 entschieden haben, gerade dort hätte ich mir doch die neue Fox Gabel erhofft.


----------



## filiale (17. November 2016)

radon misst bei kleinster größe.canyon bei m.das macht schon mal einige gramm aus.
wenn man nun die grammzahlen des zubehör addiert das die hersteller angeben (bekanntlich immer etwas zu wenig) kommt man schnell auf solche unterschiede.
ich vermute es wurde gar nicht gewogen sondern die theoretischen gewichtszahlen des zubehör addiert und dann kommt so was falsches bei heraus.

sent from smartphone


----------



## mohlo (17. November 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> radon misst bei kleinster größe.canyon bei m.das macht schon mal einige gramm aus.
> sent from smartphone


Einige Gramm gerne aber bestimmt nicht 500 - 800 Gramm beim Rahmen von S zu M. Die Komponenten wiegen ja unverändert gleich viel.


----------



## filiale (17. November 2016)

mohlo schrieb:


> Einige Gramm gerne aber bestimmt nicht 500 - 800 Gramm beim Rahmen von S zu M. Die Komponenten wiegen ja unverändert gleich viel.


du musst schon alles zitieren und nicht nur ein teil rausziehen.ich sagte ja das der rahmen nur ein teil ausmacht und zusätzlich die zu niedrig angesetzten zubehörteile hinzukommen.

sent from smartphone


----------



## flotho (17. November 2016)

Hi,
mal ne Frage der Rahmen ist doch der gleiche wie 2016 oder? Der kostete doch 1499€ und jetzt ein Sprung auf 1799€!
Oder habe ich was übersehen? 

Was ich noch finde ist das die Farbpalette sehr uninteressant ist (mein Geschmack) wie seht ihr das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (17. November 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> radon misst bei kleinster größe.canyon bei m.das macht schon mal einige gramm aus.
> wenn man nun die grammzahlen des zubehör addiert das die hersteller angeben (bekanntlich immer etwas zu wenig) kommt man schnell auf solche unterschiede.
> ich vermute es wurde gar nicht gewogen sondern die theoretischen gewichtszahlen des zubehör addiert und dann kommt so was falsches bei heraus.
> 
> sent from smartphone


ich  denke radon hat kein fertiges bikes gehabt sondern nur komponententeile addiert, dabei aber was übersehen. das gewicht vom canyon erscheint realistischer als die des radons. und 800gr sind ein riesen unterschied in dieser gewichtsliga!!!


----------



## filiale (17. November 2016)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> ich  denke radon hat kein fertiges bikes gehabt sondern nur komponententeile addiert, dabei aber was übersehen. das gewicht vom canyon erscheint realistischer als die des radons. und 800gr sind ein riesen unterschied in dieser gewichtsliga!!!



Genau das habe ich doch geschrieben, die haben lediglich aus dem Zubehörkatalog die optimistischen Zahlen addiert und kommen dann auf ein theoretisches Gewicht. 800gr bei solchen Bikes sind Welten, absolut.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (17. November 2016)

Frame 300€ teurer finde ich der Hammer und erst kein Boost. Nur der Preis nach oben.....
 Canyon hat ja auch neu gebaut das muss auch bezahlt werden.


----------



## dummeLiese (18. November 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich doch geschrieben, die haben lediglich aus dem Zubehörkatalog die optimistischen Zahlen addiert und kommen dann auf ein theoretisches Gewicht. 800gr bei solchen Bikes sind Welten, absolut
> 
> Das Jealous hing doch in Birmingham für 6500 Euro mit 7,57 Kilo in 18 Zoll an einer geeichten Waage und der Rahmen wiegt unter 900 Gramm.
> Das Canyon kostet 3000 Euro mehr und ist schwerer....
> Welchen Sinn haben hier die ganzen Schlechtrednereien im Vorfeld? Wer es haben will und es bestellt und nicht zufrieden ist, wird es bestimmt zurückschicken - also was soll das bringen?


----------



## filiale (19. November 2016)

Damit wäre es doch schon beantwortet. Auf der Homepage steht 7,35 und an der Waage 7,57. Sind schon 220gr mehr. Fazit: Mit dem Gewicht 7,57 Werbung machen aber auf der Homepage 220gr weniger angeben paßt nicht zusammen.


----------



## Lateralus (19. November 2016)

Pedale?


----------



## blackbike__ (21. November 2016)

ich habe wohl das allerletzte exceed 8.9 in m aus 2016 zum schnäppchenpreis ergattert  und canyon hat innerhalb von 4(!) tagen geliefert, das ist schonmal richtig fein.
leider war im karton bereits die leitung am x-loc hebel abgerissen und ein kleiner pin, der vom hebel abgebrochen ist, steckt in der leitung :-( e-mail mit bildern an canyon ist raus. hat einer von euch erfahrung, wie lange das bei dennen dauert und ob ich den kaputten hebel erst einschicken muss oder ob die mir auf grund der fotos direkt nen neuen schicken. im chat wurde ich erst mal auf e-mail verwiesen, also keine info...., und es ist schon hart zu warten und das neue rädchen nicht fahren zu können.

wie war bei euch das gewicht? meins wiegt statt der angegebenen 9,4 kg immerhin 9,7 kg (gemessen natürlich ohne pedale), nicht ganz so hübsch! naja, ich bau noch auf einfach um, da ist dann noch einiges zu holen . wenns umgebaut ist gibts auch nochmal bessere fotos


----------



## filiale (21. November 2016)

beim kumpel von mir das gleiche beim slx in größe m.grob 300gr. mehr.

sent from smartphone


----------



## pun1sh3r (22. November 2016)

Hallo in die Runde!

bräuchte mal ne Einschätzung der Größe für ein Exceed für meinen Kumpel. Er ist 179cm groß, hat aber recht lange Beine mit ner 89er SL. Er könnte wohl M oder L fahren. Ich würde sagen M mit 90er Vorbau sollte passen - mache mir aber wegen dem Sattelauszug etwas Sorgen - das Sitzrohr ist ja nur 44cm lang...

Habt ihr da nen Tip für mich? Passt M bei 79cnm Sitzhöhe oder muss es dann L werden?

Gruß Ben


----------



## filiale (22. November 2016)

Bei 89er SL braucht man ne Sitzhöhe von 79,5 - 80cm. Das müßte mal jemand mit M Rahmen messen wie weit die Sattelstütze rausgeht sodaß sie noch wenigstens 10cm im Rahmen verbleibt / max Markierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## larres (22. November 2016)

Ich habe ne 400er Stütze bei Sitzhöhe 74cm; Bei 5cm mehr, würde ich was längeres als 400 nehmen...


----------



## filiale (22. November 2016)

larres schrieb:


> Ich habe ne 400er Stütze bei Sitzhöhe 74cm; Bei 5cm mehr, würde ich was längeres als 400 nehmen...



Heißt es konkret dass es bei 79cm ganz sicher NICHT paßt oder ist es nur eine Einschätzung ?


----------



## larres (22. November 2016)

Kommt wohl auch immer auf die Stütze an oder? Je nachdem wie weit man sie raus ziehen darf... Das wird mit Sicherheit gehen, wieso auch nicht?


----------



## filiale (22. November 2016)

larres schrieb:


> Kommt wohl auch immer auf die Stütze an oder? Je nachdem wie weit man sie raus ziehen darf... Das wird mit Sicherheit gehen, wieso auch nicht?



Das hat nichts mit der Stütze selbst zu tun. 40cm sind immer gleich lang, nämlich von Sattelstrebenaufnahme bis Boden der Stütze.
10cm müssen im Rahmen verbleiben, besser mehr beim Carbonrad. Es können somit max. 30cm ausgezogen werden. Nur die Sattelhöhe variiert oftmals zwischen 3 und 4 cm wodurch die Stütze dann wieder 1cm rein oder raus kann.

Also wissen wir noch nicht ob es paßt, mal abwarten ob jemand mit einem M Rahmen nachschauen kann.


----------



## pun1sh3r (22. November 2016)

Hi,

danke für den Input! Das war auch meine Vermutung auf den ersten "Blick"... Mit der Canyon Stütze könnte das knapp werden - wobei die eigentlich schon behalten werden sollte - funktioniert ja Top das Teil. Ansonsten müsste man halt ne 420mm Stütze o.Ä. nehmen - oder den Rahmen halt in L 

Gruß Ben


----------



## xas (22. November 2016)

Also, ich habe eine SL von 84 cm und mit einem niedrig bauenden Sattel (Selle Italia SLR TT) bei einer 400er Sattelstütze habe ich noch 2,5 cm bis zum Maximalauszug von 9 cm (Syntace P6, gleiches bei der Canyon S25) beim M Rahmen. Wenn die Person auch noch längere Arme hat, wäre L vielleicht doch die bessere Wahl.


----------



## xas (22. November 2016)

Das mit den Gewichten ist mir auch aufgefallen. Sowohl beim Grand Canyon CF SLX als auch beim Exceed CF SLX in Größe M rund 300 Gr. über dem Gewicht lt. Katalog.


----------



## blackbike__ (22. November 2016)

ich hab ne schrittlänge von 88 cm bei einer größe von 1.80 m. hab grad mal geschaut: meine stütze hat noch einen cm bis max auszug. muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich sie noch nicht ganz präzise eingestellt habe, da sie erste probefahrt noch aussteht. könnte also tatsächlich knapp werden bei schrittlänge 89 cm. ich bin aber tatsächlich froh, m genommen zu haben und werde wahrscheinlich sogar noch nen kürzeren vorbau montieren, hab aber auch echt kurze arme..


----------



## blackbike__ (22. November 2016)

xas schrieb:


> Also, ich habe eine SL von 84 cm und mit einem niedrig bauenden Sattel (Selle Italia SLR TT) bei einer 400er Sattelstütze habe ich noch 2,5 cm bis zum Maximalauszug von 9 cm (Syntace P6, gleiches bei der Canyon S25) beim M Rahmen. Wenn die Person auch noch längere Arme hat, wäre L vielleicht doch die bessere Wahl.



stimmt, wie hoch der sattel baut, ist natürlich auch noch massgeblich - hab noch den original fizik dran, der baut recht hoch. kommt aber noch runter, denn wir passen überhaupt nicht zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## larres (22. November 2016)

Hab eben nachgeschaut. Habe mich bei der Stütze vertan. Ist eine 350er bei mir. Hätte schwören können, dass es eine 400er ist.


----------



## holly21 (22. November 2016)

Hi,
ich fahre einen M Rahmen. Sitzhöhe ist 78,5.
Das entspricht 88,5 cm Schrittlänge.
Habe bei der originalen Sattelstütze noch 1,5 cm bis Max.


----------



## stanleydobson (23. November 2016)

So, nachdem die modelle jetzt online sind muss ich nochmal paar fragen in den raum stellen

Also meine SL is ca 84cm, armlänge wenn richtig gemessen ca 65cm, größe 1,78 und würde zu M tendieren. Passt das ? Möchte etwas aufrechter fahren, nicht zu sehr gebeugt

Aufgrund meiner vorstellungen käme für mich als niedrigstes preisniveau das SL 7.9 pro race in frage, da ich 1fachschaltung  und eine rock shox gabel möchte.
Gibt es unterschiede zwischen SL,SLX und pro race? Betrifft das nur die ausstattung oder auch die geometrie?

Wie ist die übersetzung bei der eagle mit dem 32er kettenblatt? Habe zzt im enduro auch ein 32kettenblatt, die eagle dürfte sich dann aber anders treten oder?

Bei radon müsste ich schon knapp 4k zahlen für 1fach und rock shox


----------



## pun1sh3r (23. November 2016)

holly21 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich fahre einen M Rahmen. Sitzhöhe ist 78,5.
> Das entspricht 88,5 cm Schrittlänge.
> Habe bei der originalen Sattelstütze noch 1,5 cm bis Max.



Hi,

Danke , die Info passt für mich dann zu 100%. M passt also... 

Gruß Ben


----------



## filiale (23. November 2016)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> So, nachdem die modelle jetzt online sind muss ich nochmal paar fragen in den raum stellen
> 
> Also meine SL is ca 84cm, armlänge wenn richtig gemessen ca 65cm, größe 1,78 und würde zu M tendieren. Passt das ? Möchte etwas aufrechter fahren, nicht zu sehr gebeugt
> 
> ...



Ja M paßt bei Dir.
SL hat günstigere Carbon Fasern verbaut, daher auch etwas schwerer als SLX
Für die Übersetzung mußt Du den Ritzelrechner nehmen und Deine jetzige Übersetzung mit der Eagle vergleichen.


----------



## stanleydobson (23. November 2016)

Danke. Mit ritzelrechner kenne ich mich nicht aus leider. Bei meiner aktuellen x01 fahr ich halt meistens die unteren 5 gänge würd ich schätzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (23. November 2016)

Dann solltest Du Dich damit etwas beschäftigen. Ein Fehlkauf kommt teurer...aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## stanleydobson (23. November 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du Dich damit etwas beschäftigen. Ein Fehlkauf kommt teurer...aber jeder wie er mag.


Naja bis auf den extraritzel sind die abstufungen doch gleich, da dürfte es ja keine unterschiede geben
Mich wundert nur dass bei dem einen modell ein 32er kettenblatt verbaut ist und bei dem anderen ein 34er und frage mich ob für mich nicht ein 34er besser wäre
Aber canyon ist da ja leider nicht flexibel


----------



## kommaklar (23. November 2016)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Naja bis auf den extraritzel sind die abstufungen doch gleich, da dürfte es ja keine unterschiede geben
> Mich wundert nur dass bei dem einen modell ein 32er kettenblatt verbaut ist und bei dem anderen ein 34er und frage mich ob für mich nicht ein 34er besser wäre
> Aber canyon ist da ja leider nicht flexibel


Ein 34er Blatt ist ja schnell gekauft und sollte an der verbauten Kette (länge) keine Probleme bereiten.
Da das SLX von Ausstattung und Preis wohl eher den überdurchschnittlichen Fahrer/Racer anspricht, wird deshalb auch ein etwas größeres Blatt verbaut sein.


----------



## stanleydobson (23. November 2016)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Ein 34er Blatt ist ja schnell gekauft und sollte an der verbauten Kette (länge) keine Probleme bereiten.
> Da das SLX von Ausstattung und Preis wohl eher den überdurchschnittlichen Fahrer/Racer anspricht, wird deshalb auch ein etwas größeres Blatt verbaut sein.


Jaein
Ich vermute mal dass bei ner eagle x01 das kettenblatt genauso bescheiden gewechselt werden kann wie bei ner normalen x01


----------



## kommaklar (23. November 2016)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Jaein
> Ich vermute mal dass bei ner eagle x01 das kettenblatt genauso bescheiden gewechselt werden kann wie bei ner normalen x01


 Kurbel raus und Blatt wechseln!


----------



## filiale (23. November 2016)

Wenn Du bei einer 11-12fach ein 34er vorne fährst hast Du aber ordentlich Dampf in den Beinen...je höher/teurer das Modell bei Canyon, desto race lastiger und ambitionierter ist die Ausstattung. War schon immer so bei den Herstellern. Daher auch das 34er Blatt.
Für nen Kettenblattwechsel muß halt die Kurbel raus, ist doch schnell gemacht. Macht man ja nur 1 mal und hat dann viele tausend km Ruhe.


----------



## stanleydobson (23. November 2016)

Naja ich hab ja schon alles mögliche am bike gemacht, aber an die kurbel hab ich mich noch nicht getraut.
Aber du hast recht filiale, der niedrigste gang bei meiner x01 aktuell reicht eigentlich schon

Ach ist doch alles doof.... gripshifter will ich eigentlich auch nicht... muss man schon viele kompromisse eingehen


----------



## kommaklar (23. November 2016)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Ach ist doch alles doof.... gripshifter will ich eigentlich auch nicht...


Da habe ich auch geschluckt. Aber lasse mich gern davon überzeugen!
Und welches Bike passt schon auf anhieb perfekt!
Da muss man selber Aufbauen, nur kommst du da auf deutlich mehr Geld...


----------



## filiale (23. November 2016)

Ich habe Dir damals geraten noch die 2016er Modelle zu kaufen, jetzt sind die 2017er erwartungsgemäß teuerer und Du mußt noch anpassen. Das wäre vor ein paar Wochen günstiger gewesen da Du dann noch etwas Spielmasse übrig gehabt hättest. Das Neueste ist nicht immer das Beste.


----------



## stanleydobson (23. November 2016)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Da habe ich auch geschluckt. Aber lasse mich gern davon überzeugen!
> Und welches Bike passt schon auf anhieb perfekt!
> Da muss man selber Aufbauen, nur kommst du da auf deutlich mehr Geld...


Joa schon, aber den letzten gripshifter hatte ich früher mal an nem baumarktbike haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (23. November 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich habe Dir damals geraten noch die 2016er Modelle zu kaufen, jetzt sind die 2017er erwartungsgemäß teuerer und Du mußt noch anpassen. Das wäre vor ein paar Wochen günstiger gewesen da Du dann noch etwas Spielmasse übrig gehabt hättest. Das Neueste ist nicht immer das Beste.


Da hast du zwar recht aber "meine" modelle gabs eh nicht mehr in M
Könnte ja auch ein Radon nehmen, aber dann wäre das 2fach in meinem preissegment. Nach koblenz komm ich halt einfacher, auch wenn der letzte versand fehlerfrei verlief bin ich nicht sonderlich fan davon.


----------



## filiale (23. November 2016)

Du kannst eh nicht pers. in Koblenz abholen. Es geht NUR per Post. Irgendwann mal in der Zukunt sind pers. Abholungen wieder geplant.


----------



## stanleydobson (23. November 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Du kannst eh nicht pers. in Koblenz abholen. Es geht NUR per Post. Irgendwann mal in der Zukunt sind pers. Abholungen wieder geplant.


Wtf? Seit wann das denn und warum?


----------



## filiale (23. November 2016)

Seit deren Systemumstellung, im Prinzip seit Anfang 2016
Die bekommen die Systemkopplung zwischen Lager und Auslieferung nicht hin. Ist aber bekannt. Selbst die aus Koblenz kommen können nur per Post bestellen.


----------



## stanleydobson (23. November 2016)

Ich seh grad das 6.9 pro race hat auch 1fach mit gx...halt ne fox vorne drin...hmpf... aber letztendlich ists ja nur ne gabel..


----------



## filiale (23. November 2016)

so lang wie du überlegst ist bald herbst 2017 und die bikes gibt es 15% günstiger. [emoji1] 

sent from smartphone


----------



## stanleydobson (23. November 2016)

Naja wenn man hier liest bestellt man jetzt für januar und bekommts eh erst nach ostern 

Ich mach mir immer so nen kopp und will "das beste" aber letztendlich tuts weniger auch bei meinen einsätzen


----------



## filiale (23. November 2016)

was machste mit dem enduro ? verkaufen oder 2 räder ?

sent from smartphone


----------



## stanleydobson (23. November 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> was machste mit dem enduro ? verkaufen oder 2 räder ?
> 
> sent from smartphone


Das enduro versuche ich dann zu verkaufen, ja. Ich nutze es halt nicht mehr artgerecht wie man so schön sagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xas (23. November 2016)

Irgendeinen Kompromiss muss man immer eingehen und bei einer 1-fach Schaltung würde sogar ich mir Gripshift überlegen.

Ansonsten kann man noch diesen Freitag die Angebote abwarten, letztes Jahr gab es im Factory Outlet 10% zusätzlich.


----------



## filiale (23. November 2016)

Hier im Rheingau braucht man auch nur zu 2% ein echtes Enduro.Der Rest geht mit nem Hardtail. Die paar wenigen trails die es erfordern ...

sent from smartphone


----------



## stanleydobson (24. November 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Hier im Rheingau braucht man auch nur zu 2% ein echtes Enduro.Der Rest geht mit nem Hardtail. Die paar wenigen trails die es erfordern ...
> 
> sent from smartphone



Du sagst es, das ist auch einer der Gründe. Ich will eigentlich nur noch "gas geben"


----------



## filiale (24. November 2016)

Na von Waldwegen haben wir ja genug hier bei uns, auch der GoWa braucht kein Fully.


----------



## stanleydobson (24. November 2016)

Genau. Ich wollte damals halt auch stromberg & co aber letztendlich war ich da kaum und zum touren etc brauch ich kein enduro bzw fully

Jetzt gebt mir mal nen rat, 6.9 pro race oder 7.9 pro race...lohnen sich da die 600 euro mehr? Oder reicht das 6.9er ?


----------



## filiale (24. November 2016)

wenn du die kiste hast blasen wir mal ne runde

sent from smartphone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicken07 (24. November 2016)

Laut FB gibt's morgen auch bei Canyon "Black Friday"-Angebote. Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass die 2017er-Modelle darunter fallen werden, aber bei Canyon weiß man ja nie...


----------



## filiale (24. November 2016)

ich würde das 7.9 nehmen.die xr 1501 felgen sind top.x01 eagle sowieso.rock shox gabel lieber als fox.die sid ist eh top.
das 6.9 hat die gx als einsteiger.das würde ich mir bei einer rakete nicht antun.

sent from smartphone


----------



## stanleydobson (25. November 2016)

So hab mir jetzt mal das 7.9 pro race bestellt und bin mal gespannt was mich erwartet.

1)canyonbestellung per versand
1)carbonbike
1)29er
1)12er 
1)gripshifter an nem richtigen bike


----------



## chicken07 (25. November 2016)

Wann soll es denn voraussichtlich lieferbar sein? Geplantes Lieferdatum plus 5 Monate und Du hast einen einigermaßen realistischen Zeitraum, den Du und Deine Vorfreude überstehen müssen ;-) Im Ernst: Viel Spaß damit. Exceed is'n geiler Hobel.


----------



## stanleydobson (25. November 2016)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Wann soll es denn voraussichtlich lieferbar sein? Geplantes Lieferdatum plus 5 Monate und Du hast einen einigermaßen realistischen Zeitraum, den Du und Deine Vorfreude überstehen müssen ;-) Im Ernst: Viel Spaß damit. Exceed is'n geiler Hobel.


Im Januar haha...ach ich bleib locker erstmal...diesmal verkauf ich mein bike erst wenn das andere da ist  zweimal mach ich den fehler nicht


----------



## filiale (25. November 2016)

glückwunsch.gute entscheidung.rechne mal mit 300gr mehr als angegeben.ist normal wie man hier liest.
und im frühjahr gehen wir ballern [emoji6] 

sent from smartphone


----------



## stanleydobson (25. November 2016)

Joa abwarten. kenne das ja mit den gewichten....hab ja noch meinen pro tunix der paar gramm spart 

Nur meine pedale werden noch was draufhauen weil ich keine clickis fahre, muss ichnerst mal wieder nach neuen guggen


----------



## filiale (25. November 2016)

plattform auf dem exceed ? und dann noch mit so komischen hipster stoffschläppchen ? mach kein scheiß...das ist ein race bike und kein coffee racer !


----------



## stanleydobson (25. November 2016)

Haha was sind denn stoffschläppchen? Bin noch nie mit clickpedalen gefahren, ich würde mich da sicher ständig legen


----------



## stanleydobson (27. November 2016)

Sind die Maxxis problemlos tubeless zu bekommen? Oder sollte man sich da nach anderen Reifen umschauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon23 (30. November 2016)

Wenn die Maxxis Tubless Ready sind gehts problemlos! Und die an den Exceeds sind es. Maxxis sind mit die besten Reifen um sie dichtzubekommen! Habe selbst 3 mal maxxis mit Dichtmilch ausgestattet (IKON und Crossmark) war immer Problemlos und ganz einfach, keine Komplikationen kann ich grade im Tublessbereich und in Sachen Pannensicherheit sehr empfehlen!


----------



## hrasek129 (1. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, ich möchte Canyon Exceed CF SL 6.9 2017 bestellen. Ich weiß nicht, welche Größe - M oder L?

KÖRPERGRÖSSE = 174cm
SCHRITTLÄNGE = 86cm
GEWICHT = 68kg
TORSOLÄNGE = 61cm
SCHULTERBREITE = 41cm
ARMLÄNGE = 67cm

Ich habe längere Beine. Sitzhöhe 760mm ist für mich optimal. Hat jemand das gleiche Sitzhöhe in Größe M?
Wie es aussieht? Wie groß ist "drop"? Canyon table bestimmt Exceed in Größe M, aber ich weiss nicht.

Entschuldigung Sie mich bitte, ich habe viele deutsche Wörter vergessen :-(
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Canyon23 (1. Dezember 2016)

Kann dir leider nicht bezüglich der Schrittlänge helfen, kann dir nur sagen, dass ich 1,83 bin und m perfekt passt. Denke du solltest eher m nehmen, aber lass dich besser nochmal beraten


----------



## holly21 (1. Dezember 2016)

M passt 
Habe 88,5 Schrittlänge 

Gruß


----------



## filiale (1. Dezember 2016)

Nimm M, L ist viel zu groß für Dich.


----------



## hrasek129 (1. Dezember 2016)

Super, danke schön


----------



## danie-dani (1. Dezember 2016)

Habe 176cm mit einer Schrittlänge von 83,5cm. Sattelstütze ist bei der aufgedruckten Skala bei der 5. Ist also noch genug Luft nach oben als auch nach unten. Fahre Größe M


----------



## Tischgrill (4. Dezember 2016)

Gibt es beim SLX nur beim Rahmen auch einen Unterschied zum SL, also andere Fasern, anderes Gewicht? Oder sind nur die Anbauteile von anderer Preisstufe?


----------



## chicken07 (4. Dezember 2016)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Gibt es beim SLX nur beim Rahmen auch einen Unterschied zum SL, also andere Fasern, anderes Gewicht? Oder sind nur die Anbauteile von anderer Preisstufe?



Klar unterscheiden sich die beiden Rahmen, wenn auch nur geringfügig. Der SL-Rahmen wiegt im Vergleich zu 870 Gramm beim SLX etwas mehr (glaube 1050 Gramm sind der offizielle Wert). Steht das nicht in den Spezifikationen auf der Canyon-Website?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (4. Dezember 2016)

zum hundersten Mal: Beim SL werden andere günstigere und schwerere Fasern genutzt.


----------



## Tischgrill (4. Dezember 2016)

Bin mal auf die Preissituation NACH Weihnachten gespannt...

Hab heute schon mal jemand geraten, seine geplante Neuanschaffung (Handy, Samsung Galaxy) auf Januar zu verschieben...

Ist auch klar, die Leute haben seit einigen Tagen jetzt ihr Weihnachtsgeld auf'm Konto und die Industrie will auch was von dem Braten...


----------



## kommaklar (4. Dezember 2016)

Außer Jahresende Abverkauf, gibt es bei Canyon keine Rabatte. 
Nicht bei den Zugpferden...


----------



## filiale (4. Dezember 2016)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Außer Jahresende Abverkauf, gibt es bei Canyon keine Rabatte.
> Nicht bei den Zugpferden...



2016 gab es mehrerer Rabattaktionen bei Canyon (auch bedingt durch Olympia). Das es nur noch die Sparbuchwochen gibt stimmt also seit diesem Jahr nicht mehr.


----------



## kommaklar (5. Dezember 2016)

*CANYON EXCEED CF SL 6.9 PRO RACE 2017 [Unboxing and Test]   *(nicht meins)


----------



## stanleydobson (6. Dezember 2016)

Wo haben die leute das schon her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## larres (6. Dezember 2016)

Ein paar waren sofort verfügbar, als die 2017er Modelle auf die Seite gekommen sind...


----------



## stanleydobson (6. Dezember 2016)

Kann man bei bem carbonrahmen jede sattelklemme nutzen? Ist ja scheinbar nur eine mit schraube standardmäßig beim 7.9 montiert...eigentlich nicht mein fall


----------



## filiale (6. Dezember 2016)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Kann man bei bem carbonrahmen jede sattelklemme nutzen? Ist ja scheinbar nur eine mit schraube standardmäßig beim 7.9 montiert...eigentlich nicht mein fall



Ja und nein. Theoretisch kannste jede nehmen, aber besser ist es, wenn die Klemme breit ist um eine breite Auflagefläche und somit den Druck auf dem Sitzrohr und damit der Sattelstütze besser zu verteilen. Also lieber eine 3mm breitere nehmen die 5gr mehr hat, dafür aber eine höhere Klemmkraft und Sicherheit.


----------



## Canyon23 (9. Dezember 2016)

Hi liebes Forum,

Ich habe ein Canyon Exceed in Rot, dass leider aber eine Farblich nicht abgestimmte Rs-1 Federgabel hat 

siehe:

http://www.29ercafe.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Canyon-Exceed-CF-SLX-9.9-Race.jpg

jetzt habe ich hierdas gesehen:


 

Ist halt Custom von Canyon gemacht weil Teamfahrerin. 
Ne Ahnung wo ich ein ähnliches Decal herbekomme? sollte natürlich in etwa den Farbton des Rahmens treffen. 
Vielen Dank schonmal!
lg


----------



## danie-dani (9. Dezember 2016)

Nimm dir einen Ral Farbfächer zur Hand, bestimme die Farbe und bestelle hier...

http://www.slikgraphics.com/collect...oducts/rockshox-rs-1-style-decals-black-forks

Hab mein Exceed auch farbliche Decals gegönnt... 




 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Canyon23 (9. Dezember 2016)

Wo bekommt man den denn her wenn man nicht 50 Euro ausgeben will?^^ Kann man da auch zu nem farbhändler gehen?  Hast du auch die Kurbel mit decals ausgestattet? Sieht so aus^^ Hast du für deine decals matt oder gloss genommen?


----------



## danie-dani (9. Dezember 2016)

Also ich bin zu einem Farbhändler um die Ecke, meiner hat 8 oder 9 Euro gekostet.
Alternativ bei eBay.

Ja, hab die Kurbel auch farblich angepasst, Decals in Matt


----------



## Canyon23 (9. Dezember 2016)

Wo die decals für die Raceface geholt? und was hast du bei CUSTOM COLOUR 1 - upper and lower areas + square Rockshox logo   usw eingegeben? nur die Ral nummer? weil man da ja richtig text eingeben kann. Danke für deine Antworten


----------



## danie-dani (10. Dezember 2016)

Ebenfalls auf der gleichen Seite, bei Cranks. Genau, gibst die RAL Farbe in das Feld ein, so wie du es haben möchtest


----------



## Canyon23 (10. Dezember 2016)

Danke vielmals!^^ allerdings sieht bei den Cranks die Grundierung so schwarz aus. hab Angst, dass die Carbonoptik der Kurbel dann flöten geht. nette Urzeit zum posten btw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xas (10. Dezember 2016)

Habe genau die gleiche Überlegung und ebenfalls das Bild gefunden. Ich hätte gerne die RS-1 Decals in dem zum Canyon Rahmen passenden Rot...


----------



## filiale (10. Dezember 2016)

Da Canyon keine RAL Farben verwendet, sondern wie die Meisten Rahmenhersteller die Farben auf den in China basierenden Farbtönen aussucht, bleibt einem nur die Möglichkeit, einen RAL Farbfächer beim Lackierer/Schreiner um die Ecke zu nutzen, dranzuhalten, und den Farbton zu 99% zu bestimmen. Das sollte man bei Sonnenlicht machen. Also mit dem Rad vorfahren und net fragen. In 1 Minute hat man den Farbton.
*Eventuell finden sich hier 2 oder 3 Leute die das mal machen könnten, dann kann man vergleichen um sicherzugehen daß es paßt.*


----------



## Canyon23 (10. Dezember 2016)

Ich schreib euch meine Ral bestimmung wenn ichs gemacht habe, vermutlich Anfang der Woche


----------



## danie-dani (10. Dezember 2016)

Canyon23 schrieb:


> Danke vielmals!^^ allerdings sieht bei den Cranks die Grundierung so schwarz aus. hab Angst, dass die Carbonoptik der Kurbel dann flöten geht. nette Urzeit zum posten btw



Das ist richtig mit der Kurbel, schützt aber gleichzeitig die Kurbel vor "Abschürfungen", denn aktuell fahre ich mit flats.

Hoffe du meinst die Uhrzeit, das ist halt der Preis beim Schichtdienst. 

Viel Erfolg, bei mir hat die RAL 4005 perfekt zu den vorhanden Decals auf Rahmen und Griffe gepasst


----------



## Canyon23 (10. Dezember 2016)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Das ist richtig mit der Kurbel, schützt aber gleichzeitig die Kurbel vor "Abschürfungen", denn aktuell fahre ich mit flats.
> 
> Hoffe du meinst die Uhrzeit, das ist halt der Preis beim Schichtdienst.
> 
> Viel Erfolg, bei mir hat die RAL 4005 perfekt zu den vorhanden Decals auf Rahmen und Griffe gepasst



ups ^^h vergessen danke


----------



## danie-dani (10. Dezember 2016)

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Canyon23 (10. Dezember 2016)

Hast du das decal eig einfach drüber gemacht oder das alte abgemacht iwie?^^


----------



## danie-dani (10. Dezember 2016)

Wenn du die Kurbeldecals meinst, einfach drüber kleben


----------



## Canyon23 (10. Dezember 2016)

Ne meine die für die Federgabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danie-dani (10. Dezember 2016)

Alten kommen natürlich ab von der Gabel


----------



## Canyon23 (10. Dezember 2016)

Alles klar danke^^ Ne besondere Technik wie man die gut abbekommt? Hab Föhn und WD 40 ergoogled


----------



## Sepp90 (10. Dezember 2016)

Föhn sollte ausreichen, WD40 würde ich nicht nehmen, möchtest danach ja die neuen auch wieder anbringen können.
Sollten nach dem entfernen noch Kleberänder zu sehen sein würde ich diese mit einem Lappen und Silikonentferner abwischen, das entfetet die Oberfläche gleichzeitig und die neuen Kleber halten besser


----------



## xas (11. Dezember 2016)

@Canyon23: das wäre super, wenn du die Ral Farbe postet  Ich würde erst später dazu kommen.


----------



## Canyon23 (14. Dezember 2016)

Also hab heute bestimmt, schwanke zwischen RAL 3020 (Verkehrsrot) und RAL 3028 (Reinrot) wobei zu 100% keins stimmt, denke aber ich probiers mit 3028, wobei die Farbe leicht dunkler als 3028 ist und leicht heller als 3020. Denke beides geht


----------



## xas (15. Dezember 2016)

Vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung zu den RAL Farben! Bin gespannt, wie das Resultat ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (17. Dezember 2016)

Habe heute die erste "verzögerungsmail" bekommen wegen engpass des rahmens ...lol.... allerdings frage ich mich was die mail soll, da jetzt das vorraussichtliche lieferdatum kw2 sein soll und das eigentlich auch schon vorher der fall war


----------



## Canyon23 (17. Dezember 2016)

Die Mails bei canyon sind immer so ne Sache... man hat den Eindruck man bekommt ne zufällige zugesendet aus dem Pool, sind selten aussagekräftig. Lieber mal im Chat oder per mail nachfragen, haben momentan nicht so lange Bearbeitungszeiten


----------



## chicken07 (19. Dezember 2016)

Hat jemand an seinem Exceed schon die Sattelklemme getauscht? Ich würde gerne eine leichtere mit Inbus o.Ä. verbauen, habe für den Durchmesser (30,9 mm) aber bisher nichts Gutes gefunden und bin daher für einen Tipp dankbar. Bei allen 2017er Exceed-Modellen verbaut Canyon jetzt eine eigene "Race Clamp" ohne Schnellspanner. Schade, dass man erst jetzt darauf gekommen ist, dass die schwere "Clinger" mit Schnellspanner an 'nem Racebike eher unpassend ist.


----------



## danie-dani (19. Dezember 2016)

Tune Schraubwürger 34,9 habe ich verbaut...


----------



## chicken07 (19. Dezember 2016)

Ah, danke - sieht gut aus, wiegt nix und ist bezahlbar. Und 34,9 mm passen bei 30,9 mm Sattelstützendurchmesser?


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (19. Dezember 2016)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Ah, danke - sieht gut aus, wiegt nix und ist bezahlbar. Und 34,9 mm passen bei 30,9 mm Sattelstützendurchmesser?


Ja, habe ich auch bei Canyon angefragt, bestätigt bekommen und selbst erfolgreich umgesetzt.. ;-)


----------



## Canyon23 (22. Dezember 2016)

xas schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung zu den RAL Farben! Bin gespannt, wie das Resultat ist.



Ist heute angekommen, habs mal neben das Rad gehalten die Farbe scheint perfekt zu passen=) Werde dann die Tage umrüsten und n Bild machen


----------



## Canyon23 (23. Dezember 2016)

So hab die Sticker draufgemacht ging sehr unkompliziert mit Föhn. Anbei die Fotos. Sry für die schlechte Handykameraquali wenn ich Zeit hab mach ich mal eins mit ner richtigen. Das das Rot vom Rahmen so grell wirkt ist die Kamera. Die Farbe ist schon sehr nah an der Rahmenfarbe. Evtl passt Verkehrsrot noch besser aber ich finds so schon super=)


----------



## Lateralus (23. Dezember 2016)

Sieht klasse aus[emoji106]


----------



## filiale (23. Dezember 2016)

das 1% Abweichung das man erkennt ist doch egal, immer noch viiiiiiel besser als vorher..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xas (23. Dezember 2016)

Danke für die Bilder, sieht super aus!


----------



## rbm (30. Dezember 2016)

So, heute hat die Post mein neues Exceed SL 7.9 in Größe L gebracht. Von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung verging nicht mal eine Woche.
Habe die Farbe Steath ausgewählt. Eigentlich ist blau mehr meine Farbe, aber hier ist mir zu viel blau am Rahmen.
Soweit macht die Verarbeitung einen guten Eindruck,  aber finden tut man ja leider immer was :-(.
Zu einem eiern beide CONTINENTAL X-KING RACE Sport Mäntel. Dachte erst die Felgen sind nicht sauber zentriert,  aber liegt an den Mänteln. Felgen hatte ich mal im Zentrierständer die waren ok. Dann war eine Schraube,  linke Seite  am Steuerrohr schief reingedreht für die Abdeckung /Durchführung der Schalt- und Bremszüge, mit etwas Gefühl geht sie auch gerade rein,  warum nicht gleich so?
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist,  ist das der Rahmen oben am Sitzrohr nicht kpl. Durchlackiert ist. Bei den letzten 5 cm ungefähr schimmert die Carbon Struktur durch.
Gehört das so,  oder ist das noch jemanden an seinem Exceed aufgefallen?
Positiv war das Gewicht,  unter 10kg bei Rahmen Größe L.
Mal schauen wie es sich fährt.


----------



## kommaklar (30. Dezember 2016)

rbm schrieb:


> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, ist das der Rahmen oben am Sitzrohr nicht kpl. Durchlackiert ist. Bei den letzten 5 cm ungefähr schimmert die Carbon Struktur durch.
> Gehört das so, oder ist das noch jemanden an seinem Exceed aufgefallen?


Ich kenne das vom Grand Canyon CF, da ist es auch so! 
Ist Schutzfolie am Unterrohr angebracht?
Und mache mal bitte paar Bilder.


----------



## rbm (30. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe mittlerweile schon ein Bild im Netz gefunden wo es am  Sattelrohr auch so mit den durchschimmernden Fasern  ist.
Folie ist soweit ich gesehen habe,  am unteren Teil des Unterrohr. Fotos reiche ich nach. Habe heute das Rad erstmal nur provisorisch aufgebaut um zu schauen ob alles okay ist. Denke am Sonntag mache es komplett fertig,  vorher schaffe ich es nicht.


----------



## Tischgrill (30. Dezember 2016)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Ich kenne das vom Grand Canyon CF, da ist es auch so!
> Ist Schutzfolie am Unterrohr angebracht?
> Und mache mal bitte paar Bilder.



Ist bei meinem GC auch so.


----------



## rbm (1. Januar 2017)

So hier sind mal 3 Bilder vom neuen Exceed CF SL 7.9  Bike in der Farbe Stealth. Habe heute alles komplettiert. Jetzt steht nur noch eine Probefahrt aus. Ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied von meinem 2015er Canyon Yellowstone AL 4.9


----------



## kommaklar (1. Januar 2017)

Sehr schön,
auch das Gewicht ist sehr gut.
Laut Angabe von Canyon sind es ja eigendlich schon 10 kg bei Rahmengröße M.


----------



## stanleydobson (3. Januar 2017)

Hoffe dass alles gut geht und keine Mängel am Bike sein werden


----------



## rbm (3. Januar 2017)

Welches hast Du bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (3. Januar 2017)

rbm schrieb:


> Welches hast Du bestellt?


.


----------



## Lateralus (4. Januar 2017)

Hat hier schonmal jemand Kleinteile und Steuersatz für ein Exceed nachbestellt? Kann einen neuen Rahmen ergattern ohne Zubehör. Brauche also Steuersatz, die Abdeckungen für die Rahmenöffnungen usw.
Artikelnummern findet man ja in der Explosionszeichnung.


----------



## larres (4. Januar 2017)

Das ist kein Problem.
Dauert nur...


----------



## stanleydobson (5. Januar 2017)

Mein Bike ist angekommen


----------



## Bikeradar (5. Januar 2017)

heute ne mail erhalten das mein "6.9 Pro Race" jetzt mit der DHL unterwegs ist! und das alles 14 Tage eher!


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (5. Januar 2017)

Bikeradar schrieb:


> heute ne mail erhalten das mein "6.9 Pro Race" jetzt mit der DHL unterwegs ist! und das alles 14 Tage eher!


aufs Foto freue ich mich... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (6. Januar 2017)

Canyon23 schrieb:


> Wenn die Maxxis Tubless Ready sind gehts problemlos! Und die an den Exceeds sind es. Maxxis sind mit die besten Reifen um sie dichtzubekommen! Habe selbst 3 mal maxxis mit Dichtmilch ausgestattet (IKON und Crossmark) war immer Problemlos und ganz einfach, keine Komplikationen kann ich grade im Tublessbereich und in Sachen Pannensicherheit sehr empfehlen!


Also ersten zwei versuche waren ein fail bei mir, die bleiben bei mir nicht mal auf der felge. Selbst der trick mit schlauch und in die felge ploppen lassen hat nicht geholfen.
Werde es jetzt mal an der tanke versuchen wenn ich zeit habe


----------



## Canyon23 (6. Januar 2017)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Also ersten zwei versuche waren ein fail bei mir, die bleiben bei mir nicht mal auf der felge. Selbst der trick mit schlauch und in die felge ploppen lassen hat nicht geholfen.
> Werde es jetzt mal an der tanke versuchen wenn ich zeit habe



Komisch. Hast du auch Tubeless Ventile verwendet? Ich denke mal von Haus aus sind die bei Canyon noch nicht montiert. Ansonsten hab ich einfach den Reifen auf die Felge gemacht und dann einmal prall aufgepumpt (ca 4 Bar). Da sollte man das knacken hören, wenn die Reifen auf die Felge springen. Danach wieder Luft rausgelassen Ventil rausgedreht (oberen Teil) und durch die Öffnung die Dichtmilch eingefülllt (mittels Portionierer). danach wieder aufgepumpt und den Reifen bissl schütteln damit sie sich verteilt und gut ist.


----------



## Lateralus (6. Januar 2017)

Welchen Offset haben die Gabeln am Exceed? 46 oder 51 mm?
Und könnte bitte mal jemand den Abstand vom kleinsten Ritzel zum Rahmen messen? Ich würde gern meinen Speci Roval SL 142+ nutzen. Passt das wohl noch, wenn die Kassette 2 mm weiter aussen sitzt?


----------



## madskatingcow (6. Januar 2017)

44mm fur alle Fox modelle. Zum beispiel Fox ID  C8WS :
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&ref=find by code -> 44mm

Mit RS-1 ist das 46mm, ich habe bilder von den Exceed mit Fox und RS-1 gabel.

Roval Control SL 142+ passt nicht, wen die kette ist an die 10T ritsel, sagt sie in den Sitzstreben.


----------



## Lateralus (6. Januar 2017)

Ok, danke. Hast Du einen 142+ selbst getestet?


----------



## madskatingcow (6. Januar 2017)

Nicht mit dem Exceed, aber ich habe das mit 3 andere hardtail rahmen getest,  war immer das selbste.


----------



## stanleydobson (6. Januar 2017)

Canyon23 schrieb:


> Komisch. Hast du auch Tubeless Ventile verwendet? Ich denke mal von Haus aus sind die bei Canyon noch nicht montiert. Ansonsten hab ich einfach den Reifen auf die Felge gemacht und dann einmal prall aufgepumpt (ca 4 Bar). Da sollte man das knacken hören, wenn die Reifen auf die Felge springen. Danach wieder Luft rausgelassen Ventil rausgedreht (oberen Teil) und durch die Öffnung die Dichtmilch eingefülllt (mittels Portionierer). danach wieder aufgepumpt und den Reifen bissl schütteln damit sie sich verteilt und gut ist.


Ja klar, so gings ja bisher am anderen bike auch. Nur die reifen sind an der seite so dünn dass die immer in die felgenmitte rutschen und nicht am felgenrand bleiben, dadurch direkt keine chance beim reinpumpen (standpumpe)weil die luft direkt entweicht wieder.

Ich versuch nochmal was anderes und dann ab zur tanke wenns nicht anders geht

edit: hinterreifen ging beim ersten versuch


----------



## Bikeradar (8. Januar 2017)

wurde gestern geliefert...


----------



## stanleydobson (8. Januar 2017)

Finde aber den 80mm vorbau schon sehr großzügig


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (8. Januar 2017)

Bikeradar schrieb:


> wurde gestern geliefert...


sehr schön
Rahmengrösse und Gewicht fahrfertig (d.h. inkl. Pedalen)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (8. Januar 2017)

Mein cf sl 7.9 pro race hat aus der verpackung übrigens 9,8 kg in M

edit
Fahrfertig mit schlauch 10,2 kg inkl dmr vault und pro tunix sattel.
Will aber wie gesagt tubeless,evtl steht ja noch ne 9 vor dem komma dann


----------



## stanleydobson (8. Januar 2017)

So, der ersteindruck ist definitiv positiv, auch wenns wieder eine große umstellung vom enduro zum hardtail.
Das Exceed beschleunigt gut und entgegen meiner ersten befürchtungen passt der 80mm vorbau sehr gut auf den ersten kilometern zumindest.
Hardtaillike fühlt man natürlich jeden kieselstein und jeden huppel und eine klingel brauch man definitiv so leise wie das Teil fährt im Leerlauf. Ebenso muss direkt ein Mudguard wieder dran so schnell wie möglich.

Jetzt hoffe ich dass ich bald auf tubeless umrüsten kann und dann gibts nochmal ein fazit


----------



## Bikeradar (9. Januar 2017)

Soulsurfer84 schrieb:


> sehr schön
> Rahmengrösse und Gewicht fahrfertig (d.h. inkl. Pedalen)?



Rahmengröße M
Gewicht? ich häng das Teil nicht an die Waage ob nun +/-500g ist mir eig. egal da ich eh die Berge hoch tretten muss.


----------



## Lateralus (9. Januar 2017)

Bikeradar schrieb:


> Rahmengröße M
> Gewicht? ich häng das Teil nicht an die Waage ob nun +/-500g ist mir eig. egal da ich eh die Berge hoch tretten muss.


Zeigt, dass Du noch nie ein leichtes Bike gefahren bist.


----------



## filiale (9. Januar 2017)

Wozu braucht er dann ein Exceed ?


----------



## Lateralus (9. Januar 2017)

Wie meinen der Herr??


----------



## Bikeradar (10. Januar 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Zeigt, dass Du noch nie ein leichtes Bike gefahren bist.


Humor habt ihr ja,  stimmt mein GC war echt nen Panzer und das Ultimat CF SL ist auch so ein schwerer Bock


----------



## kommaklar (10. Januar 2017)

Heute wurde mein Liefertermin auf Kalenderwoche 8 verschoben.  (geplant KW 5 - 7)
Bei dem Wetter aber noch vertretbar.
Als entschädigung:
"Aero Wedge Pack Strap, sowie ein Mini 18+ Folding Tool"


----------



## bartos0815 (12. Januar 2017)

So! Bike ist heute angekommen!  Nach nicht mal einer Woche ab bestellung nach AT! Top wie ich finde. Soweit so gut. Nur zwei Dinge sind mir aufgefallen, die Umrüstung auf tubeless ist beim ikon ein Lotteriespiel, Vorderreifen hat funktioniert mit 
der Variante Schlauch vorsichtig entfernen auf einer Seite, Ventile montieren ohne Kern, Luft mit standpumpe drauf , reifen springt ins felgenhorn und Luft raus, Milch durchs Ventil, Kern einsetzen, aufpumpen fertig. Hält dicht !
Beim Hinterrad keine Chance mit dem System. Der Reifen springt immer aus den beiden Flanken egal wie vorsichtig Man den Schlauch entfernt, dann hat man mit der standpumpe keine Chance den Reifen zu befühlen. Bei den Schwalben und Contis hat eine Flanke immer ganz fest gesessen und Rutsche nicht von selber in Richtung felgenmitte. Also von tr des ikon bin ich ehrlich gesagt enttäuscht Vorfällen wenn man den Preis des Reifens betrachtet....
hat irgendjemand noch eine Idee wie ich das Ding ohne Kompressor montiert bekomme?

Das zweite was auffällt ist sie massiv schwere sattelstütze, Sättel Kombi, 620gr bei so einem bike... puh ganz schön happig mit viel Luft nach unten!

Ansonsten bin ich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommaklar (12. Januar 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> So! Bike ist heute angekommen!  Nach nicht mal einer Woche ab bestellung nach AT! Top wie ich finde. Soweit so gut. Nur zwei Dinge sind mir aufgefallen, die Umrüstung auf tubeless ist beim ikon ein Lotteriespiel, Vorderreifen hat funktioniert mit
> der Variante Schlauch vorsichtig entfernen auf einer Seite, Ventile montieren ohne Kern, Luft mit standpumpe drauf , reifen springt ins felgenhorn und Luft raus, Milch durchs Ventil, Kern einsetzen, aufpumpen fertig. Hält dicht !
> Beim Hinterrad keine Chance mit dem System. Der Reifen springt immer aus den beiden Flanken egal wie vorsichtig Man den Schlauch entfernt, dann hat man mit der standpumpe keine Chance den Reifen zu befühlen. Bei den Schwalben und Contis hat eine Flanke immer ganz fest gesessen und Rutsche nicht von selber in Richtung felgenmitte. Also von tr des ikon bin ich ehrlich gesagt enttäuscht Vorfällen wenn man den Preis des Reifens betrachtet....
> hat irgendjemand noch eine Idee wie ich das Ding ohne Kompressor montiert bekomme?
> ...



Was für ein Bike hast du bestellt? Welche Stütze/Sattel hast du?
Was wiegt das Bike ?

Bei neu montierten Reifen hatte ich schon öfter Probleme mit Tubeless.
Ob Schwalbe oder auch Conti... einfach mal die ersten 100 km mit Schlauch fahren, dann sitzt der Reifen besser und ist schon etwas "vorgeformt".


----------



## Timsky (12. Januar 2017)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass beim Exceed die Gabel Boost-Standard und der Hinterbau X-12-Standard hat?
Danke vorab!


----------



## kommaklar (12. Januar 2017)

Timsky schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass beim Exceed die Gabel Boost-Standard und der Hinterbau X-12-Standard hat?
> Danke vorab!


Ja


----------



## bartos0815 (13. Januar 2017)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Was für ein Bike hast du bestellt? Welche Stütze/Sattel hast du?
> Was wiegt das Bike ?
> 
> Bei neu montierten Reifen hatte ich schon öfter Probleme mit Tubeless.
> Ob Schwalbe oder auch Conti... einfach mal die ersten 100 km mit Schlauch fahren, dann sitzt der Reifen besser und ist schon etwas "vorgeformt".


7.9 pro race gr M, sattel und stütze serie! Radgewicht k. A da keine passende waage!


----------



## Lateralus (13. Januar 2017)

Einfach einmal mit und ohne Ran auf die Personenwaage. Nicht exakt, aber genauer als geschätzt.


----------



## larres (13. Januar 2017)

madskatingcow schrieb:


> Roval Control SL 142+ passt nicht, wen die kette ist an die 10T ritsel, sagt sie in den Sitzstreben.


Doch geht.
Ist zwar sehr knapp aber passt und dreht sich ohne schleifen. Zu den Carbonstreben ist eh genug Platz.
Wenn einem das zu knapp ist, könnte man den Aluausleger etwas bedremeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (13. Januar 2017)

Sind das Deine Bilder? Fährst Du das so problemlos?


----------



## larres (13. Januar 2017)

Klar meine Bilder.
Exceed steht aktuell auf der Rolle. Noch nicht in der "freien Wildbahn" getestet.


----------



## Lateralus (13. Januar 2017)

Danke. Ist ne Shimanokassette, oder? Aber sollte dann mit XD und XX1 ja auch passen.


----------



## larres (13. Januar 2017)

Nein, ist eine Sram XD Kassette


----------



## Lateralus (13. Januar 2017)

Super, danke.


----------



## stanleydobson (13. Januar 2017)

Meint ihr es lohnt sich die vcls sattelstütze zu besorgen?


----------



## Lateralus (13. Januar 2017)

@larres
Deine XTR-Schaltung ist das GS Schaltwerk als 9000er ?


----------



## larres (13. Januar 2017)

Korrekt.


----------



## filiale (13. Januar 2017)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Meint ihr es lohnt sich die vcls sattelstütze zu besorgen?



wer die einmal gefahren ist will kein fully mehr (um es mal bewußt übertrieben auszudrücken). der komfortgewinn ist deutlich spürbar.


----------



## stanleydobson (13. Januar 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> wer die einmal gefahren ist will kein fully mehr (um es mal bewußt übertrieben auszudrücken). der komfortgewinn ist deutlich spürbar.


Hmm dann ärgere ich mich dass ich die bei ebay für 120 auslaufen gelassen habe, naja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (13. Januar 2017)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Hmm dann ärgere ich mich dass ich die bei ebay für 120 auslaufen gelassen habe, naja



warum fragste nicht vorher ? schau dir doch die tests im bike magazin zwischen den herstellern an um ein gefühl für den komfort zu bekommen.


----------



## larres (13. Januar 2017)

Wenn sie aber wirklich so komfortabel ist, hat man beim "Federungsvorgang" jedes Mal eine Geometrieänderung.
Hab meine direkt gut verkauft bekommen und kenne niemand der sie behalten hat.

Wieso fährt die von deren Team beispielsweise niemand?


----------



## stanleydobson (13. Januar 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> warum fragste nicht vorher ? schau dir doch die tests im bike magazin zwischen den herstellern an um ein gefühl für den komfort zu bekommen.


Ach du weisst doch wie es läuft in den bikemagazinen...


----------



## bartos0815 (13. Januar 2017)

Update zum tubeless ikon. Habs heute mit viel Anstrengung doch noch mit der standpumpe geschafft, allerdings habe ich den Reifen vorbehandelt, hab die extrem glatten tubelesswülste mit spüli und rauem schwamm abgerieben in der Hoffnung die rauigkeit zu erhöhen damit zumindest eine seite auf der Felge bleibt wenn ich Schlauch entferne , hat zum größten Teil auch funktioniert man muss dennoch sehr vorsichtig vorgehen sonst ploppt die zweite Seite schlagartig nach innen zur Felgemitte und man hat keine Chance luft mit der standpumpe deaufzubringen. Sehr seltsam dass der Reifen nicht wie üblich in der Flanke hängen bleibt... hoffe beim fahren bleibt er wenigstens da.....


----------



## stanleydobson (13. Januar 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Update zum tubeless ikon. Habs heute mit viel Anstrengung doch noch mit der standpumpe geschafft, allerdings habe ich den Reifen vorbehandelt, hab die extrem glatten tubelesswülste mit spüli und rauem schwamm abgerieben in der Hoffnung die rauigkeit zu erhöhen damit zumindest eine seite auf der Felge bleibt wenn ich Schlauch entferne , hat zum größten Teil auch funktioniert man muss dennoch sehr vorsichtig vorgehen sonst ploppt die zweite Seite schlagartig nach innen zur Felgemitte und man hat keine Chance luft mit der standpumpe deaufzubringen. Sehr seltsam dass der Reifen nicht wie üblich in der Flanke hängen bleibt... hoffe beim fahren bleibt er wenigstens da.....


Ja da haben wir nicht  nur das bike gemeinsam...werde am sonntag auch nochmal einen versuch starten...mit schläuchen hab ich bei jedem Ast schiss


----------



## filiale (13. Januar 2017)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> mit schläuchen hab ich bei jedem Ast schiss



wenn ich so nen scheiß lese...vor ein paar Jahren noch wußte keiner daß es schlauchlos gibt und jetzt tut jeder so als ob man mit schlauch keine 10 meter fahren kann


----------



## stanleydobson (14. Januar 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> wenn ich so nen scheiß lese...vor ein paar Jahren noch wußte keiner daß es schlauchlos gibt und jetzt tut jeder so als ob man mit schlauch keine 10 meter fahren kann


Darum gehts nicht.
Ich hatte hatte halt damals das glück mit meinem ersten teuren canyon hardtail direkt im wald nen platten zu haben und das hat sich bei mir eingebrannt diese erfahrung


----------



## filiale (14. Januar 2017)

spätestens wenn du nen ordentlichen platten bei tubeless bekommen hast und mußt nen schlauch in die suppe einziehen und zuhause ein zweites mal aufmachen um wieder auf tubeless umzustellen biste froh dass jemand die schläuche erfunden hat, sonst müßtest du immer mit ersatzmantel, kompressor und milch unterwegs sein. aber lassen wir das hier, "leicht" am thema vorbei.


----------



## stanleydobson (14. Januar 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> spätestens wenn du nen ordentlichen platten bei tubeless bekommen hast und mußt nen schlauch in die suppe einziehen und zuhause ein zweites mal aufmachen um wieder auf tubeless umzustellen biste froh dass jemand die schläuche erfunden hat, sonst müßtest du immer mit ersatzmantel, kompressor und milch unterwegs sein. aber lassen wir das hier, "leicht" am thema vorbei.


Ach das gibts doch auch alles schon für die reisetasche im kleinformat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (15. Januar 2017)

So tubeless umbau abgeschlossen dank Joeblow
Die Waage zeigt nun fahrfertige 9,8 Kg in M mit Lampe


----------



## boulderro (17. Januar 2017)

Weiß jemand über die speziell für Frauen verbauten Teile des Exceed WMN CF SLX 9.9 Pro Race Bescheid. Ich hab nur die Größe des Kettenblattes festgestellt. Geo des Rahmens gleich?


----------



## chicken07 (17. Januar 2017)

Lenker schmaler, anderer Sattel (?). Rahmengeometrie ist identisch.


----------



## danie-dani (17. Januar 2017)

Da ich ja ein Exceed CF SLX WMN fahre kann ich dir sagen des nur 4 Änderungen zum Herrenmodell gibt. Kettenblätter, Lenker 700mm statt 720mm, Vorbau 70mm bei Größe M und der Selle Italia SLS Lady Flow.


----------



## Lateralus (17. Januar 2017)

Das 9.9SLX WMN ist aus meiner Sicht das rundeste Angebot ohne “männliches“ Gegenstück. Würde ich momentan auch bestellen, wenn ich müsste.


----------



## bartos0815 (17. Januar 2017)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> So tubeless umbau abgeschlossen dank Joeblow
> Die Waage zeigt nun fahrfertige 9,8 Kg in M mit Lampe


und hält der ikon dicht?
meiner verliert hinten wie vorne luft. ventil ist dicht. milch conti ja ca. 80mm pro reifen. viele kleine löcher in den flanken zu sehen vr und hr.
sowas hab ich weder mit conti protection (tk, mk II) noch mit schwalbe (roro, rara, rock razor, NN, MM ) erlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## larres (17. Januar 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Das 9.9SLX WMN ist aus meiner Sicht das rundeste Angebot ohne “männliches“ Gegenstück. Würde ich momentan auch bestellen, wenn ich müsste.


Kann es sein, dass die das Bike still und heimlich 300€ günstiger gemacht haben?
Das stand bis dato für 4699€ drin.

Wobei ich die Preise 2017 schon ziemlich "ambitioniert" finde, im Vergleich zum Vorjahr.


----------



## stanleydobson (17. Januar 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> und hält der ikon dicht?
> meiner verliert hinten wie vorne luft. ventil ist dicht. milch conti ja ca. 80mm pro reifen. viele kleine löcher in den flanken zu sehen vr und hr.
> sowas hab ich weder mit conti protection (tk, mk II) noch mit schwalbe (roro, rara, rock razor, NN, MM ) erlebt.


Bis jetzt ja. Hatte 90ml promreifen genommen und wie gesagt mit dem joeblow reinpfeifen lassen und dann das standardmäßige geschüttle fabriziert
NoTubes Milch


----------



## Lateralus (17. Januar 2017)

larres schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die das Bike still und heimlich 300€ günstiger gemacht haben?
> Das stand bis dato für 4699€ drin.
> 
> Wobei ich die Preise 2017 schon ziemlich "ambitioniert" finde, im Vergleich zum Vorjahr.


Stimmt, allerdings war vorher ne Sid WC drin!


----------



## larres (17. Januar 2017)

Stimmt. 
Anscheinend laufen die nicht so gut, sonst hätten die mit Sicherheit nicht den Preis reduziert.
Selbst die Reduzierten WMN Ende 2016 standen ja auch relativ lange drin.


----------



## Lateralus (17. Januar 2017)

Hätten sie die WC drin gelassen, wärs ein Renner. Level Ultimate, Sid WC, XX1Eagle, Carbon-LRS...


----------



## larres (17. Januar 2017)

Das stimmt. Allerdings ist der Kundenkreis, der ein Frauenmodell kauft, zu dem Preis, wohl arg beschränkt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es da nur um homöopathische Stückzahlen geht. 
Ist aber auch egal.


----------



## Lateralus (17. Januar 2017)

larres schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Allerdings ist der Kundenkreis, der ein Frauenmodell kauft, zu dem Preis, wohl arg beschränkt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es da nur um homöopathische Stückzahlen geht.
> Ist aber auch egal.


Ich würds nehmen, es gibt kein vergleichbares Männermodell. Entweder mit RS1 oder insgesamt schlechterer Ausstattung. Das bisschen Lila wär mjr egal. Naja, habe eins.


----------



## chicken07 (17. Januar 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ich würds nehmen, es gibt kein vergleichbares Männermodell. Entweder mit RS1 oder insgesamt schlechterer Ausstattung. Das bisschen Lila wär mjr egal. Naja, habe eins.


----------



## stanleydobson (19. Januar 2017)

So, ich muss doch mal etwas kritisches loswerden und zwar habe ich mich gestern über einen milchfleck gewundert und dabei ist mir aufgefallen dass das vom ventil kam.
Als ich das vorderrad auseinandergenommen habe ist mir die bohrung aufgefallen. Was sagt ihr dazu? Sieht für mich aus als sei da schief gebohrt worden!? Jedenfalls schaut der sicherheitsring unter der mutter raus und genau da tritt milch aus. Hatte zwar nicht den eindruck luft zu verlieren aber wo milch austritt kommt luft raus....
Kann man das irgendwie eigenständig ausbessern? Andere ventile eventuell mal testen, dass die dann von innen evtl besser abdichenten?


----------



## bartos0815 (19. Januar 2017)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> So, ich muss doch mal etwas kritisches loswerden und zwar habe ich mich gestern über einen milchfleck gewundert und dabei ist mir aufgefallen dass das vom ventil kam.
> Als ich das vorderrad auseinandergenommen habe ist mir die bohrung aufgefallen. Was sagt ihr dazu? Sieht für mich aus als sei da schief gebohrt worden!? Jedenfalls schaut der sicherheitsring unter der mutter raus und genau da tritt milch aus. Hatte zwar nicht den eindruck luft zu verlieren aber wo milch austritt kommt luft raus....
> Kann man das irgendwie eigenständig ausbessern? Andere ventile eventuell mal testen, dass die dann von innen evtl besser abdichenten?
> Anhang anzeigen 566231 Anhang anzeigen 566233


sieht bei mir genauso aus! hab einfach das ventil etwas fester als handfest angezogen und ventil ist dicht. im gegensatz zum reifen selbst.
wie ich sehe hält der reifen bei dir auch nicht ordentlich in der felgenflanke, sondern rutsch raus bei keiner luft im reifen. seltsames tr- reifenverhalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (19. Januar 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> sieht bei mir genauso aus! hab einfach das ventil etwas fester als handfest angezogen und ventil ist dicht. im gegensatz zum reifen selbst.
> wie ich sehe hält der reifen bei dir auch nicht ordentlich in der felgenflanke, sondern rutsch raus bei keiner luft im reifen. seltsames tr- reifenverhalten...


Ja wenn luft raus ist ploppt der schon aus der flanke, selbst mit joeblow manchmal 2 bis 3 versuche bis es dann geht mit dem aufpumpen


----------



## bartos0815 (19. Januar 2017)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Ja wenn luft raus ist ploppt der schon aus der flanke, selbst mit joeblow manchmal 2 bis 3 versuche bis es dann geht mit dem aufpumpen


das wird toll, wenn im wald mal die luft raus ist und man mit der kleinen handpumpe das teil wiederbeleben will....
und ich dachte maxxis reifen seien so toll im umgang mit tubeless.......


----------



## stanleydobson (19. Januar 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> das wird toll, wenn im wald mal die luft raus ist und man mit der kleinen handpumpe das teil wiederbeleben will....
> und ich dachte maxxis reifen seien so toll im umgang mit tubeless.......


Naja muss man halt mal mit co2 kartuschen versuchen


----------



## hell.rose (24. Januar 2017)

Ich denke es passt ganz gut hier rein: Lohnt sich der Umstieg (vom Carbon Layup) vom Grand Canyon CF auf das Exceed SL?


----------



## filiale (24. Januar 2017)

Naja kommt darauf an. Es sind leichtere Carbonfasern die anders gelegt wurden, daher auch ein geringeres Gewicht vom Rahmen. Der Rahmen des Exceed federt mehr, man hat mehr Komfort.


----------



## hell.rose (2. Februar 2017)

Gestern aufgebaut... Echt ein schönes Rad. Leider noch nicht durch den Wald gejagt. Muss noch einen Tag warten...


----------



## kommaklar (2. Februar 2017)

rose" data-source="post: 14335141"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
hell.rose schrieb:


> Gestern aufgebaut... Echt ein schönes Rad. Leider noch nicht durch den Wald gejagt. Muss noch einen Tag warten...


Was für ein Modell ist das? Hast du die Sattelstütze geändert?


----------



## stanleydobson (2. Februar 2017)

Bei meiner schaltung habe ich das problem wenn ich schnell, nicht stufenweise, schalte zbsp von mittel auf schwer dann hab ich plötzlich leerlauf als wenn die kette rausspringt. Irgendwann greifts dann wieder und läuft normal

Hat das problem noch jemand oder liegt das an dem schnellen schalten?


----------



## filiale (2. Februar 2017)

???????     Was für ne Schaltung ? Vorne oder hinten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (2. Februar 2017)

Beim Gang schalten!?


----------



## filiale (2. Februar 2017)

Und wir alle wissen jetzt ob Du Shimano oder SRAM hast und ob das beim Schalten am Kettenblatt oder Ritzel auftritt ? Wieso so sparsam mit den Infos ? ...


----------



## alvis (2. Februar 2017)

rose" data-source="post: 14335141"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
hell.rose schrieb:


> Gestern aufgebaut... Echt ein schönes Rad. Leider noch nicht durch den Wald gejagt. Muss noch einen Tag warten...



Was ist das für eine Größe?


----------



## hell.rose (2. Februar 2017)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Was für ein Modell ist das? Hast du die Sattelstütze geändert?


Ja die Sattelstütze ist geändert.


----------



## hell.rose (2. Februar 2017)

alvis schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Größe?


Das ist L für 89 SL


----------



## stanleydobson (3. Februar 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Und wir alle wissen jetzt ob Du Shimano oder SRAM hast und ob das beim Schalten am Kettenblatt oder Ritzel auftritt ? Wieso so sparsam mit den Infos ? ...


Ersthaft?
Hab schon oft genug hier gepostet wss für ein model ich gekauft habe und an infos hab ich ansonsten alles geschrieben was ich an infos habe weil es sonst nicht mehr zu sehen gibt....vergiss es einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (3. Februar 2017)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Ersthaft?
> Hab schon oft genug hier gepostet wss für ein model ich gekauft habe und an infos hab ich ansonsten alles geschrieben was ich an infos habe weil es sonst nicht mehr zu sehen gibt....vergiss es einfach



Jetzt mal ohne schei$$, von welchen usern hier in diesem Thread weißt Du im Detail welches Rad sie fahren ? So ganz spontan ohne nachzudenken und ohne auf den Bilddschirm zu schauen...denkst Du die Leute haben hier nix zu tun und lernen das auswendig ? Wir haben hier zig tausend user, manche schauen nur 1 Monat rein und haben echt anderes zu tun als ständig im Thread zurückzublättern wer was gekauft. Du hast Vorstellungen, nicht zu glauben...aber lassen wir das.


----------



## cristox (3. Februar 2017)

@stanleydobson

Das Ventilloch ist nicht schief gebohrt, die Felge wird asymmetrisch sein.
Bevor du fragst, was das soll, erst mal selber googlen...
Wenn Milch aus dem Ventilloch kommt, ist sicher auch einiges an Milch im Hohlraum der Felge. Die muss da natürlich raus.

Und bitte vermeide, dass man denkt, du bist ein Troll oder einfach ein bisschen dummdreist.


----------



## Lateralus (3. Februar 2017)

Was für ein Tretlager hat das Exceed genau? Die Serienbikes mit Sram-Kurbeln haben alle Pressfit GXP drin, 30er Wellen gehen also nicht?


----------



## larres (3. Februar 2017)

Doch geht.
Bb89,5 oder Bb92 hat das Exceed, genauso wie das Cf Sl und Slx vorher.
Dafür gibt es 30mm Innenlager
Innenlagerstandard != Kurbelstandard

Das 9000€ Exceed hat ja auch eine 30mm Kurbel.


----------



## Lateralus (3. Februar 2017)

Mist, habe wohl Tomaten auf den Augen. Finde nix.


----------



## larres (3. Februar 2017)

Gibt es von Rotor, Tune, Bor, Ethirteen, Race Face, etc.


----------



## Lateralus (3. Februar 2017)

Und die Länge der Achsen? pf30 ist 73 breit, exceed hat 92. Hat die BB30-Version also ne kürzere Welle?


----------



## larres (3. Februar 2017)

Ja,
Reine BB30 / PF30 Kurbeln haben eine andere Achslänge als 30mm Kurbeln von Rotor, Tune, etc.
Ist alles schon 100x durchgekaut worden. Musst du mal die Suche benutzen.
Würde aber keine 30er Kurbel mehr in einem BB86, 89.5, 92 Rahmen mehr fahren. Die Lager haben bei mir nie lange gehalten.
Nimm eine Gxp Kurbel oder was mit 24er Welle...


----------



## Lateralus (3. Februar 2017)

Überlege einfach nur bzgl Kompatibilität. Habe jetzt ein Stumpy HT mit PF30. Kaufe ich ne XX1 Eagle Kurbel als BB30, passt sie optimal jetzt ins Speci aber nicht später ins Exceed. Oder ich muss jetzt ne GXP nehmen, dann aber das Lager tauschen. Oder ich kaufe später einfach später mit dem anderen Bike alles neu. Muss mich entscheiden.


----------



## larres (3. Februar 2017)

Nimm die Kurbel in Gxp.
Die passt überall. Auch in dein Stumpy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (3. Februar 2017)

Sind die Spacer dabei, um die längere GXP im 73er Lager zu fahren?


----------



## larres (3. Februar 2017)

Hab ich noch nie versucht, aber hier steht, wie es geht.

https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...cs/95-6415-007-000_rev_c_gxp30_bb_adapter.pdf


----------



## RichieS. (6. Februar 2017)

Hallo!

ich würde gerne bei meinen 2017 Exceed die Bremse tauschen. Die Leitungen sind durch den Rahmen verlegt, die Ein- bzw. Austrittsöffnungen mit Kunststoffdeckeln verschlossen durch die die Leitungen führen. Hat hier jemand schon mal die Leitung der Hinterradbremse erneuert? Wird die Leitung nur durch die Abdeckung geschoben? Was wäre ansonsten zu beachten?

Wäre dankbar für jeden Hinweis!


----------



## larres (6. Februar 2017)

Ja; einfach die Leitung am Hebel lösen und dann durchziehen...
Die Kunststoffdeckel sind geschlitzt. Die kann man, auch bei montierter Bremse, rausziehen. Mit sanfter Gewalt evtl.


----------



## RichieS. (6. Februar 2017)

larres schrieb:


> Ja; einfach die Leitung am Hebel lösen und dann durchziehen...
> Die Kunststoffdeckel sind geschlitzt. Die kann man, auch bei montierter Bremse, rausziehen. Mit sanfter Gewalt evtl.



Erstmal Danke!

Gibt es noch eine Außenhülle im Rahmeninneren durch die die Bremsleitung durchgeführt werden muss?


----------



## larres (6. Februar 2017)

Bei mir war die Bremsleitung in einer Schaumstoffhülle "gelagert".
Die kann man einfach abziehen und auf der neuen Leitung weiter verwenden.


----------



## RichieS. (6. Februar 2017)

larres schrieb:


> Bei mir war die Bremsleitung in einer Schaumstoffhülle "gelagert".
> Die kann man einfach abziehen und auf der neuen Leitung weiter verwenden.



Ok muss ich mir ansehen.

Hast du was mit durchgezogen um die neue Leitung nach dem Entfernen der alten Leitung wieder besser durchziehen zu können? Ist es schwierig  Ein- bzw. Ausgang zu finden? Mit Schaltzügen war das immer ein ziemliches Gefummel.


----------



## larres (6. Februar 2017)

Nee, war easy. Einfach Alte raus und Neue rein. Ging fix. Ich hatte aber auch keine Schaltzüge und kein Tretlager drin... 
Den Deckel unterm Tretlager musst Du natürlich abmachen. Sonst wird es blöd.


----------



## RichieS. (6. Februar 2017)

larres schrieb:


> Nee, war easy. Einfach Alte raus und Neue rein. Ging fix. Ich hatte aber auch keine Schaltzüge und kein Tretlager drin...
> Den Deckel unterm Tretlager musst Du natürlich abmachen. Sonst wird es blöd.


Ok vielen Dank erstmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Machiavelo (6. Februar 2017)

rose" data-source="post: 14335141"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
hell.rose schrieb:


> Gestern aufgebaut... Echt ein schönes Rad. Leider noch nicht durch den Wald gejagt. Muss noch einen Tag warten...


Wie handhabt Canyon das mit der S25 Sattelstütze im Tausch mit der Serienstütze S29? Hast du vollen Preis bezahlt plus 20€ Umbau oder kommen die da einem entgegen.


----------



## hell.rose (7. Februar 2017)

Machiavelo schrieb:


> Wie handhabt Canyon das mit der S25 Sattelstütze im Tausch mit der Serienstütze S29? Hast du vollen Preis bezahlt plus 20€ Umbau oder kommen die da einem entgegen.


Also ich hatte die S25 noch von meinem Grand Canyon. Glaube die tauschen keine Teile gegen Aufpreis. Musst du mal bei Canyon anfragen.


----------



## hell.rose (7. Februar 2017)

Nun habe ich auch schon paar Touren hinter mir. Das exceed fährt sich echt super. Gegen das Grand Canyon ist es nochmal wirklich ein schöner Kontrast. 
Eine Sache ist mir aufgefallen, wenn man das HR ausgebaut hat, sind die hinteren Streben schon sehr flexibel (instabil)...habt ihr das Gefühl auch?


----------



## filiale (7. Februar 2017)

Das soll so sein weil durch das Flexen der Komfort steigt.


----------



## duewbiker (9. Februar 2017)

Hey,
Habe gerade ein 29er On one Maccatuskil Carbon Rahmen gewogen in 17,5" 1466 Gramm.  Auf der Herstellerseite steht 1190. Leider fast 300 Gramm über Herstellerangabe!

Wie ist das beim Exceed Rahmen in sl und slx Ausführung, gibt es eine Liste gewogener Rahmen?


----------



## kommaklar (17. Februar 2017)

Heute mein "*Exceed CF SLX 8.9 Pro Race*" erhalten.

Aus der Kiste, ohne Pedal und Rahmengröße *L,* komme ich mit meiner Waage auf 8,80kg!
Genial... Versuche aber bei Gelegenheit noch eine andere Waage.

Bilder folgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (17. Februar 2017)

Wie angegeben, oder? Mit Schläuchen?


----------



## stanleydobson (17. Februar 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wie angegeben, oder? Mit Schläuchen?


Aus der kiste ist mit schlauch,ja


----------



## kommaklar (17. Februar 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wie angegeben, oder? Mit Schläuchen?


Ja mit Schlauch.
Die Angabem bei Canyon beziehen sich aber eigentlich auf Größe M.


----------



## kommaklar (19. Februar 2017)

So heute mal eine ganz kleine Probefahrt gemacht.
Sehr steif, sehr agil... Für mehr Eindrücke liegt hier zu viel Schnee bzw. Salz.

Rahmen: L
Gewicht Bike: 8,80 kg (wie geliefert ohne Pedale)
Schrittlänge: 0,88 m
Körpergröße: 1.87 m


----------



## rbm (19. Februar 2017)

Sieht schick aus 

ich bin mit meinem Exceed in den letzten 3 Wochen auch schon knapp 430 km gefahren. Es ist eine wahre Freude mit dem Rad zu fahren 
Es läuft perfekt.... das einzige was bislang war, die Schaltung habe ich hinten noch mal justieren müssen und den Bremsschlauch vorne habe ich um 12,5 cm gekürzt, der schliff unschön am Steuerrohr  So hat man das Entlüften auch mal gemacht..... 

Ansonsten habe ich den Kauf nicht bereut.


----------



## stanleydobson (19. Februar 2017)

Ja meine Gangschaltung muckt auch bisschen rum, harkelt auf manchen stufen


----------



## alvis (21. Februar 2017)

kommaklar schrieb:


> So heute mal eine ganz kleine Probefahrt gemacht.
> Sehr steif, sehr agil... Für mehr Eindrücke liegt hier zu viel Schnee bzw. Salz.
> 
> Rahmen: L
> ...



Hi .....
Wie kommt ihr denn mit dem Gripshift klar?
Ich fahre im Moment XT mit Trigger...
Finde aber die Eagle sehr geil.
Ich hadere mit dem Gripshift und der tatsächlichen Bandbreite von der EAGLE. 
Ich würde das 7.9pro SL nehmen .
Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob das 
32er KB bei mir in Flachland genügt?
Über einen Erfahrungsbericht bzw Anregungen , wäre ich echt dankbar.


----------



## stanleydobson (21. Februar 2017)

alvis schrieb:


> Hi .....
> Wie kommt ihr denn mit dem Gripshift klar?
> Ich fahre im Moment XT mit Trigger...
> Finde aber die Eagle sehr geil.
> ...



Gripshift klappt für mich überraschend gut bzw ist es direkt ins blut übergegangen
Mit dem 32er blatt ist es so wie ich dachte, im flachland und wenn das bike läuft und oder bergab könnte ich auch ein 34er nehmen, da sich das bike im schwersten gang einfacher fährt als mein altes enduro


----------



## kommaklar (21. Februar 2017)

alvis schrieb:


> Hi .....
> Wie kommt ihr denn mit dem Gripshift klar?
> Ich fahre im Moment XT mit Trigger...
> Finde aber die Eagle sehr geil.
> ...


Welche Übersetztung hast du aktuell?
Ich komme von 2x10 XT/XTR und habe jetzt ein 34er Blatt drauf.
Das entspricht fast meine alte Bandbreite. Klick
GripShift funktioniert sehr gut, ob er drann bleibt wird sich aber erst noch zeigen müssen!
Das 32er ist im Flachland unterdimensioniert.
Da würde *ich* zum 36er greifen.


----------



## alvis (21. Februar 2017)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Welche Übersetztung hast du aktuell?
> Ich komme von 2x10 XT/XTR und habe jetzt ein 34er Blatt drauf.
> Das entspricht fast meine alte Bandbreite. Klick
> GripShift funktioniert sehr gut, ob er drann bleibt wird sich aber erst noch zeigen müssen!
> ...



Ich fahre aktuell 3 x 10   40-30-22   11-36
wobei ich das kleine KB nur im Notfall einsetzte. 
Bin so ein wenig hin und her gerissen , 
evtl. sollte ich doch 2 fach nehmen 
plane den ein oder anderen Marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommaklar (21. Februar 2017)

alvis schrieb:


> Ich fahre aktuell 3 x 10 40-30-22 11-36
> wobei ich das kleine KB nur im Notfall einsetzte.
> Bin so ein wenig hin und her gerissen ,
> evtl. sollte ich doch 2 fach nehmen
> plane den ein oder anderen Marathon


Das bekommst du natürlich nicht abgedeckt.
Entweder fehlen dir oben oder unten mindestens 2 Gänge.
Ganz zu schweigen von den Gangsprüngen.
Bevor du so einen Schritt machst, versuche mal eine Tour mit 1Fach Schaltung zu Fahren.


----------



## filiale (21. Februar 2017)

oder oben 1 gang und unten 1 gang der fehlt. aber wenn du marathons planst biste eh etwas fitter, dann sollte es daran nicht liegen, das machste mit deiner kraft wieder gut.


----------



## alvis (21. Februar 2017)

Danke euch erstmal. ...
Bin noch etwas unschlüssig 
Warscheinlich würde 2fach besser passen.

Hab aber eigentlich kein  bock auf ne Fox .

Irgendetwas ist immer

Wäre cool wenn die etwas flexibler bei Canyon wären.


----------



## JMS25 (22. Februar 2017)

kommaklar schrieb:


> So heute mal eine ganz kleine Probefahrt gemacht.
> Sehr steif, sehr agil... Für mehr Eindrücke liegt hier zu viel Schnee bzw. Salz.
> 
> Rahmen: L
> ...



@kommarklar: Danke für die tollen Bilder. Ich werde das SLX 8.9 Pro Race vermutlich ebenfalls in L bestellen (Größe 1,84, SL 88). Hast Du die 8,8 kg nochmal verifiziert? Wäre ja sensationell, denn lt. Website wiegt Größe M 8,9 kg und für Größe L ist bei Canyon ja üblicherweise ein Aufschlag von 200-300gr realistisch. Hattest Du mal über Größe M nachgedacht? Ist bei einer Sitzhöhe von bis ca. 79,5cm noch machbar, bin ich auch so in Koblenz Probe gefahren. Scheue mich trotzdem etwas davor, da die Sattelstütze dann bis kurz unter Limit ausgefahren wäre. Könnte zudem beim Einbau von einer versenkbaren Sattelstützen Probleme bereiten.


----------



## kommaklar (22. Februar 2017)

JMS25 schrieb:


> @kommarklar: Danke für die tollen Bilder. Ich werde das SLX 8.9 Pro Race vermutlich ebenfalls in L bestellen (Größe 1,84, SL 88). Hast Du die 8,8 kg nochmal verifiziert? Wäre ja sensationell, denn lt. Website wiegt Größe M 8,9 kg und für Größe L ist bei Canyon ja üblicherweise ein Aufschlag von 200-300gr realistisch. Hattest Du mal über Größe M nachgedacht? Ist bei einer Sitzhöhe von bis ca. 79,5cm noch machbar, bin ich auch so in Koblenz Probe gefahren. Scheue mich trotzdem etwas davor, da die Sattelstütze dann bis kurz unter Limit ausgefahren wäre. Könnte zudem beim Einbau von einer versenkbaren Sattelstützen Probleme bereiten.


Größe M kommt für mich nicht in Frage.
Habe jetzt schon eine deutliche Sattelüberhöhung.
Die 8,8kg stehen, habe da noch eine Waage versucht.
Nur die zweite Stelle nach dem Komma kann ich nicht genau ermessen...
Potenzial ist da noch genug, Tubeless, Remote abbauen, andere Achsen (aktuell mit Hebel), Sattel...
Aber das Bike wird erst mal so bewegt, wie es ist!


----------



## filiale (22. Februar 2017)

JMS25 schrieb:


> @kommarklar: Danke für die tollen Bilder. Ich werde das SLX 8.9 Pro Race vermutlich ebenfalls in L bestellen (Größe 1,84, SL 88). Hast Du die 8,8 kg nochmal verifiziert? Wäre ja sensationell, denn lt. Website wiegt Größe M 8,9 kg und für Größe L ist bei Canyon ja üblicherweise ein Aufschlag von 200-300gr realistisch. Hattest Du mal über Größe M nachgedacht? Ist bei einer Sitzhöhe von bis ca. 79,5cm noch machbar, bin ich auch so in Koblenz Probe gefahren. Scheue mich trotzdem etwas davor, da die Sattelstütze dann bis kurz unter Limit ausgefahren wäre. Könnte zudem beim Einbau von einer versenkbaren Sattelstützen Probleme bereiten.



Bei M hättest Du eine heftige Sattelüberhöhung. Ich bin 183 bei SL88 und bin das M gefahren, da willst Du nicht freiwillig die Stütze bis max. rausziehen. Wenn Du damit NUR Rennen fährst, könnte man drüber nachdenken weil es handlicher ist und der Marathon nach 2-3 Std. vorbei ist, aber wenn Du es auch für gemütliche Touren etc. nutzt (siehe versenkbare Stütze), dann würde ich ein L nehmen.


----------



## JMS25 (22. Februar 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Bei M hättest Du eine heftige Sattelüberhöhung. Ich bin 183 bei SL88 und bin das M gefahren, da willst Du nicht freiwillig die Stütze bis max. rausziehen. Wenn Du damit NUR Rennen fährst, könnte man drüber nachdenken weil es handlicher ist und der Marathon nach 2-3 Std. vorbei ist, aber wenn Du es auch für gemütliche Touren etc. nutzt (siehe versenkbare Stütze), dann würde ich ein L nehmen.



Ja, hast schon Recht. Bin sowohl M als auch L bei Canyon "Probe gefahren". Bei den paar Metern auf dem Parkplatz fühlte sich M durchaus passend an, auch wenn es schon optisch grenzwertig aussieht. Und da ich nicht nur Rennen fahren, ist L für mehr Komfort bei Tagestouren sicher die bessere Wahl. Muss nur noch mit dem Design klarkommen, finde den Übergang von schwarz auf weiß im Bereich des Tretlagers gewöhnungsbedürftig;-)


----------



## kommaklar (22. Februar 2017)

JMS25 schrieb:


> Muss nur noch mit dem Design klarkommen, finde den Übergang von schwarz auf weiß im Bereich des Tretlagers gewöhnungsbedürftig;-)


Zum "Klarkommen"... noch paar Bilder.
Gibt aber ja auch noch die "topeak-ergon racing team" Farbe.
Und Lieferzeiten ab Mitte Mai.


----------



## JMS25 (22. Februar 2017)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Zum "Klarkommen"...
> Gibt aber ja auch noch die "topeak-ergon racing team" Farbe.
> Und Lieferzeiten ab Mitte Mai.



Danke für die Detailbilder. Bis Mai warten ist keine Option, habe mein altes Hardtail schon verkauft;-) Vielleicht wird es doch ein CF SL 7.9 Pro Race in ganz schwarz. Ist ja recht ähnlich ausgestattet. Bin nur ein ziemlicher Leichtbaufreak und das CF SLX hat natürlich mehr Tuningpotential


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommaklar (22. Februar 2017)

JMS25 schrieb:


> Danke für die Detailbilder. Bis Mai warten ist keine Option, habe mein altes Hardtail schon verkauft;-) Vielleicht wird es doch ein CF SL 7.9 Pro Race in ganz schwarz. Ist ja recht ähnlich ausgestattet. Bin nur ein ziemlicher Leichtbaufreak und das CF SLX hat natürlich mehr Tuningpotential



Dann nehme das:
*Exceed WMN CF SLX 9.9 Pro Race*
Wenn du sowieso Geld in Leichtbau steckst, kann man auch gleich Investieren.
Lenker ist halt 20mm kürzer aber sonst passt alles!
Die Gewichtsangabe wird nicht stimmen... Sieht man ja bei meinem Bike.


----------



## JMS25 (22. Februar 2017)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Dann nehme das:
> *Exceed WMN CF SLX 9.9 Pro Race*
> Wenn du sowieso Geld in Leichtbau steckst, kann man auch gleich Investieren.
> Lenker ist halt 20mm kürzer aber sonst passt alles!
> Die Gewichtsangabe wird nicht stimmen... Sieht man ja bei meinem Bike.



Ja, habe ich aufm Radar. Ist vor allem vor kurzem 300 Euro günstiger geworden, da sie die SID WC gegen die SID RL getauscht haben. Wenn ich tatsächlich dein Bike mit 8,8 kg bekommen würde, gäbe es kein Überlegen mehr (auch nicht schwarz-weiß am Tretlager). Hatte schon zu viele Canyons, wo es immer Abweichungen nach oben gab. Vielleicht sollte ich einfach bestellen und Daumen drücken


----------



## Cloude75 (23. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
Ich bin auch am überlegen was für ein neues bike es bei mir wird. 
Eigentlich wollte ich entweder das exceed cf sl 7.9 oder das bmc Teamelite te02 xt vom Vorjahr kaufen. Das bmc gibt's in xl schon für 2000 Euro, allerdings schlechter ausgestattet als das canyon. Habe das deswegen eigentlich schon von meiner liste gestrichen.
Jetzt bin ich mir aber nicht mehr so sicher ob ich nicht doch lieber das 7.9 pro nehmen soll? Habe keine Erfahrung mit der einfach Gruppe und der gripshifter Schaltung. Finde Sram eigentlich schon echt gut. Die Rock shox soll ja auch noch besser als die Fox Gabel sein.
Vermutlich wäre mir das 32er kettenblatt für meine Anforderungen und meiner Gegend etwas zu klein. Kann man eigentlich ohne Probleme auf ein 34er oder 36er gehen, oder muss die Kette oder sonst was angepasst werden? 
Was meint Ihr? Will bald zuschlagen...


----------



## JMS25 (23. Februar 2017)

Cloude75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich bin auch am überlegen was für ein neues bike es bei mir wird.
> Eigentlich wollte ich entweder das exceed cf sl 7.9 oder das bmc Teamelite te02 xt vom Vorjahr kaufen. Das bmc gibt's in xl schon für 2000 Euro, allerdings schlechter ausgestattet als das canyon. Habe das deswegen eigentlich schon von meiner liste gestrichen.
> Jetzt bin ich mir aber nicht mehr so sicher ob ich nicht doch lieber das 7.9 pro nehmen soll? Habe keine Erfahrung mit der einfach Gruppe und der gripshifter Schaltung. Finde Sram eigentlich schon echt gut. Die Rock shox soll ja auch noch besser als die Fox Gabel sein.
> ...



Hi, das CF SL 7.9 Pro ist m.E. eine echt gute Wahl. Vor allem in der Farbe stealth gefällt mit das Bike extrem gut. Tuningpotential ist auch ausreichend vorhanden (Kurbel, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Tubeless, Lenker, Reifen etc.) Grip Shift fahre ich seit etwa zehn Jahren und komme damit super zurecht. Glaube man gewöhnt sich schnell dran. Ich sehe vor allem den Vorteil, dass man schnell mehrere Gänge hoch- oder runterschalten kann und immer alle Finger am Lenker hat (sehr intuitiv). Ob man 1-fach oder 2-fach fährt, ist natürlich stark vom Einsatzbereich abhängig. Mit der neuen Eagle wirst Du aber schon einen recht breiten Bereich abdecken können, wenn auch nicht so fein abgestuft. Das CF SL 7.9 gibt's ja auch als 2-fach mit Shimano XT. Vielleicht eine Option? Mit BMC habe ich mich noch nie näher befasst...


----------



## Cloude75 (23. Februar 2017)

Danke für die Antwort!
Ich denke auch das ich mich schnell an die Grip Stift gewöhnen werde. Bin eigentlich recht unkompliziert mit "neuen" Sachen. 
Habe erst letztes jahr wieder richtig mit Radfahren angefangen, nach 15 Jahren Pause. Habe seit meinem 16. lebensjahr noch ein jetzt 25 Jahre altes giant Terrago mit dem ich sonst immer etwas gefahren bin. War schon eine Riesen Umstellung auf mein neues giant thoughroad, aber nach 100 km konnte ich mit dem alten fast garnicht mehr fahren. Beim Rennrad (canyon cf 9.0)war es genauso. Erst ungewohnt, dann einfach nur noch Top!
Die Abstufung der eagle wird mir bestimmt reichen. Einzig der größte Gang könnte mir zu langsam sein, da ich viel auf waldwegen fahre und zügig unterwegs bin. Glaube aber das man auf ein größeres kettenblatt gehen könnte.


----------



## MeisterShredder (26. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
Kann mir zufällig jemand was zur Reifenfreiheit im Exceed SL sagen?
Gruß MeisterShredder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommaklar (26. Februar 2017)

MeisterShredder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Kann mir zufällig jemand was zur Reifenfreiheit im Exceed SL sagen?
> Gruß MeisterShredder


Habe paar Handybilder. Aber nichts gemessen!


----------



## staaberggung (27. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es hier schon jemand der Gewichte für die Exceed CF SL Modelle 7.9 Pro Race, bzw. 7.9 oder 6.9 Pro Race in XL nennen kann.
Bitte nur selbst gewogene Gewichte kein das müsste + Gramm sein.

Vielen Dank und viel Spaß beim biken.


----------



## bartos0815 (27. Februar 2017)

JMS25 schrieb:


> Hi, das CF SL 7.9 Pro ist m.E. eine echt gute Wahl. Vor allem in der Farbe stealth gefällt mit das Bike extrem gut. Tuningpotential ist auch ausreichend vorhanden (Kurbel, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Tubeless, Lenker, Reifen etc.) Grip Shift fahre ich seit etwa zehn Jahren und komme damit super zurecht. Glaube man gewöhnt sich schnell dran. Ich sehe vor allem den Vorteil, dass man schnell mehrere Gänge hoch- oder runterschalten kann und immer alle Finger am Lenker hat (sehr intuitiv). Ob man 1-fach oder 2-fach fährt, ist natürlich stark vom Einsatzbereich abhängig. Mit der neuen Eagle wirst Du aber schon einen recht breiten Bereich abdecken können, wenn auch nicht so fein abgestuft. Das CF SL 7.9 gibt's ja auch als 2-fach mit Shimano XT. Vielleicht eine Option? Mit BMC habe ich mich noch nie näher befasst...


die gute wahl kann ich bestätigen! bike läuft einwandfrei, dank eagle bandbreite ausreichend, gewichtspotential nach unten vorhanden. wie erwähnt vorallem sattel+stütze (original 620gr!!, vorbau, lenker).
tubelessumrüstung ist relativ einfach machbar. ventile liegen bei. reifen ist tlr!
gripshift begeistert mich positiv. sehr präzise schnell und auch mit einem finger auf der hr bremse super bedienbar. einfach gut. für das geld absolut empfehlenswert. den vorteil des 8.9ers sehe ich nicht unbedingt für den aufpreis....


----------



## MeisterShredder (27. Februar 2017)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Habe paar Handybilder. Aber nichts gemessen!
> Anhang anzeigen 578775 Anhang anzeigen 578776 Anhang anzeigen 578777 Anhang anzeigen 578778


Danke für die Fotos.
Wenig platz für einen 2,10 er Reifen, viel breitere Reifen als der Originale 2,25 dürften wohl nicht passen


----------



## kommaklar (28. Februar 2017)

Für Unentschlossene, es gibt gerade zwei Exceed für paar Euro weniger!
Exceed CF SL 7.9 DI2	 -200€






Exceed CF SL 6.9	 -100€


----------



## b-i-t (1. März 2017)

Kann mir ein EXCEED CF SL Fahrer mal bitte ungefähr den Umfang in der Mitte der Kettenstrebe nennen? Das wäre großartig.


----------



## Lateralus (5. März 2017)

larres schrieb:


> Doch geht.
> Ist zwar sehr knapp aber passt und dreht sich ohne schleifen. Zu den Carbonstreben ist eh genug Platz.
> Wenn einem das zu knapp ist, könnte man den Aluausleger etwas bedremeln.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 564307 Anhang anzeigen 564308 Anhang anzeigen 564309



@larres: Hast Du inzwischen den Roval 142+ mal richtig im Exceed getestet? Passt das ohne Schleifen und Nachbearbeitung?

Und ne allgemeine Frage - das HR muss bei Umrüstung einer normalen Nabe auf Boost umzentriert werden. Das VR auch?


----------



## HillTec (5. März 2017)

Frisch aus dem Karton: Exceed CF SL 7.9 Pro Race

 

 

 

 

 
Vor der ersten Ausfahrt:
Den Betonschweren Sattel gegen einen SLR Kit Carbonio getauscht
Schläuche durch Geax Latex Schläuche ersetzt
Pedale CrankBrothers Candy 3 montiert
2 Flaschenhalter Carbon Xtrem montiert
Mudguard montiert


----------



## Lateralus (5. März 2017)

Hast Du es mal gewogen? Out of the Box?


----------



## HillTec (5. März 2017)

Fahrfertig aktuell 9,7 kg (Rahmengröße M)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HillTec (5. März 2017)

Aus der Box (ohne Pedale usw.) 9,6 kg


----------



## Lateralus (5. März 2017)

Super, danke. Hast Du auch Teile gewogen? Sattel, Stütze, Lenker, Schläuche...


----------



## HillTec (5. März 2017)

Der Serien-Sattel wiegt gewaltige 330g! Mit dem SLR also mal eben 210g eingespart 

Mit den zwei Latex-Schläuchen nochmal 60g Minus

Stütze und Lenker habe ich (noch) nicht gewogen.


----------



## Lateralus (5. März 2017)

Wenn Du das tust, bitte bitte posten


----------



## bartos0815 (5. März 2017)

Stütze wiegt 285 gr!


----------



## larres (5. März 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> @larres: Hast Du inzwischen den Roval 142+ mal richtig im Exceed getestet? Passt das ohne Schleifen und Nachbearbeitung?


Nein, steht immer noch in der Neo. Nachdem ich jetzt auch noch ein paar Tage krank, war wird das wohl auch noch etwas so bleiben.


----------



## Lateralus (5. März 2017)

larres schrieb:


> Nein, steht immer noch in der Neo. Nachdem ich jetzt auch noch ein paar Tage krank, war wird das wohl auch noch etwas so bleiben.


Hältst Du mich auf dem laufenden? Interessiert mich extremst


----------



## larres (5. März 2017)

Woran scheitert es denn bei dir? Am fehlenden Exceed oder am fehlenden Laufrad?


----------



## Lateralus (5. März 2017)

Exceed. Mit meinem Roval SL käme ich mit selbst nem 7.9 runter vom Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmertgen (5. März 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Exceed. Mit meinem Roval SL käme ich mit selbst nem 7.9 runter vom Gewicht.


Roval 1580gr.
Dt Swiss 1520gr...... 
Wieso soll das denn dann leichter werden? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lateralus (5. März 2017)

Meine Roval SL wiegen 1370! Und die 1501 XRC liegen bei knapp 1600.


----------



## jmertgen (5. März 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Meine Roval SL wiegen 1370! Und die 1501 XRC liegen bei knapp 1600.


Wo hast denn noch die 210gr. her geholt? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lateralus (5. März 2017)

Roval.....SL!!!!!!!
Es gibt Roval und Roval SL, beide Carbon, und Alu Roval.


----------



## jmertgen (5. März 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Roval.....SL!!!!!!!
> Es gibt Roval und Roval SL, beide Carbon, und Alu Roval.


Okay.....Gefunden [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lateralus (5. März 2017)

Jetzt verstehst Du sicher, warum ich die gern weiternutzen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmertgen (5. März 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehst Du sicher, warum ich die gern weiternutzen würde.


Ja sicher.....hast du nen Boost Satz...oder woran hängt es. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (5. März 2017)

HillTec schrieb:


> Frisch aus dem Karton: Exceed CF SL 7.9 Pro RaceAnhang anzeigen 581115 Anhang anzeigen 581116 Anhang anzeigen 581117 Anhang anzeigen 581118 Anhang anzeigen 581120
> Vor der ersten Ausfahrt:
> Den Betonschweren Sattel gegen einen SLR Kit Carbonio getauscht
> Schläuche durch Geax Latex Schläuche ersetzt
> ...


die mit Abstand beste Lackierung aller Exceeds... I like...


----------



## Lateralus (5. März 2017)

jmertgen schrieb:


> Ja sicher.....hast du nen Boost Satz...oder woran hängt es.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


Nein, die HR-Nabe ist eine Sonderlösung von Speci. 142+, nicht normal 142. Daher ist die Kassette 2 mm weiter aussen. So ist die Frage, ob die Kette schleiffrei läuft oder nicht (da zu nah an der Sitzstrebe oder dem Ausfallende oder so) .


----------



## jmertgen (5. März 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Nein, die HR-Nabe ist eine Sonderlösung von Speci. 142+, nicht normal 142. Daher ist die Kassette 2 mm weiter aussen. So ist die Frage, ob die Kette schleiffrei läuft oder nicht (da zu nah an der Sitzstrebe oder dem Ausfallende oder so) .


Na klasse.... Na da bin mal gespannt! 
Und vorne hast Boost? 
Aber wenn nicht da gibt's ja Adapter für. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## danie-dani (5. März 2017)

Exceed CF SLX WMN 9.9 2016.
8,3 Kilo ohne Pedale. Als nächstes kommen neuer Lenker, Griffe, Reifen, leichte Schläuche und eventuell Sattel...


----------



## Lateralus (5. März 2017)

Klasse, was wog es in Serienausstattung?


----------



## danie-dani (5. März 2017)

Glaub 9,5kilo


----------



## kommaklar (5. März 2017)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 581300
> 
> Exceed CF SLX WMN 9.9 2016.
> 8,3 Kilo ohne Pedale. Als nächstes kommen neuer Lenker, Griffe, Reifen, leichte Schläuche und eventuell Sattel...


Welche Gabel?  Will mir auch noch eine holen.


----------



## larres (6. März 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Nein, die HR-Nabe ist eine Sonderlösung von Speci. 142+, nicht normal 142. Daher ist die Kassette 2 mm weiter aussen. So ist die Frage, ob die Kette schleiffrei läuft oder nicht (da zu nah an der Sitzstrebe oder dem Ausfallende oder so) .


Du hattest aber gelesen, gesehen und verstanden, was ich damals gepostet habe? Im Zweifel musst Du nur den Ausleger minimal nachdremeln... Alles andere geht.


----------



## stanleydobson (6. März 2017)

Soulsurfer84 schrieb:


> die mit Abstand beste Lackierung aller Exceeds... I like...


Ja so schön schwarz, was ganz neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (6. März 2017)

larres schrieb:


> Du hattest aber gelesen, gesehen und verstanden, was ich damals gepostet habe? Im Zweifel musst Du nur den Ausleger minimal nachdremeln... Alles andere geht.


Klar, ich habe aber keine Lust auf solche Massnahmen.


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (6. März 2017)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Ja so schön schwarz, was ganz neues


richtig, keine lachhaften Design-Versuche.... dann lieber schwarz..


----------



## stanleydobson (6. März 2017)

Soulsurfer84 schrieb:


> richtig, keine lachhaften Design-Versuche.... dann lieber schwarz..


Nur weils für dich lachhaft ist muss es nicht so sein. Zeig uns doch mal dein canyon design...da haben andere hersteller schon öfters in die "baumarktdesign" kiste gegriffen


----------



## jmertgen (6. März 2017)

Das wäre mal nen Design was klasse wäre! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (6. März 2017)

So Papagei mäßig ? neeeeeee.....


----------



## mitch13 (6. März 2017)

@HillTec 
sind das Aufkleber (DT SWISS XR 1501) auf den Felgen?


----------



## Catweazle81 (6. März 2017)

@mitch13 Nein. Die Dekore sind im Wassertransferdruck aufgebracht.


----------



## rbm (6. März 2017)

Hat aber irgendwie was...... mir gefällt es. Müsste man mal in Natura sehen ;-)


----------



## Stefan_x86 (6. März 2017)

Hat jemand nen Exceed in Größe XL und könnte davon mal nen Foto machen und hochladen bitte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joemac (7. März 2017)

Hallo
Habe mir ein Exceed CF SL 7.9 Pro Race bestellt.
Würde gerne zwei drei Sachen umbauen für den Sellaronda Hero Marathon und suche hier noch Tipps und Empfehlungen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Oval Kettenblatt? Original ist ein 32er SRam und frage mich ob da ein 32er Oval oder dich lieber ein 30er Oval für die über 3000HM in Frag kommen. Und weiss jemand was für ein Offset das Blat auf dem Exceed mit der Eagle hat?

Welche Sattelstütze könnt ihr empfehlen? Leider verkauft Canyon die S25 VCLS 2.0 CF nicht als Ersatzteil. Habe mir sonst auch noch die
Syntace P6 Carbon HiFlex angeschaut (230g), wäre eine Option.

Sattel ist reine Arschsache, da muss ich noch schauen aber ev. ein Fizik um mehr testen zu können. Oder hat jemand eine Empfehlung für einen Marathon? Bin "neu" auf einem HT und bisher fuhr ich nur einen Marathion mit meinem Spectral - 140mm Fully 

Ist am Lenker und Vorbau noch Potenzial um abzuspecken?

Es sollte natürlich nicht all zu teuer werden der ganze Umbau, aber wenn es Sinn macht bin ich bereit zwei drei Sachen zu ändern, nur Laufräder finde ich etwas übertrieben mit den Preisen.

Gruss Jose


----------



## larres (7. März 2017)

Wenn Du jetzt 32 normal fährst und über ovale Blätter nachdenkst, würde ich 2 Zähne weniger nehmen.
Sattelstütze fahre ich die Funworks von Actionsports. Die ist schön leicht und kostet überschaubares Geld.
Sattel muss jeder selber wissen. Fahre schon Jahre Sqlab; ist aber nicht jedermanns Sache.
Vorbau würde ich den China Kracher nehmen. Der kostet fast nix und ist super leicht, vor allen Dingen mit Titanschrauben.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/gobike88-UNO...260401?hash=item23307b9371:g:COcAAOxy5f9SUCVc
Gibt es in allen gängigen Grössen bei dem Verkäufer.


----------



## Lateralus (7. März 2017)

Übrigens - gerade am LRS spürt man Tuning extrem. Überleg nochmal, wie Du priorisierst.


----------



## filiale (7. März 2017)

Die Sattelstütze gibt es auch von Ergon


----------



## Joemac (7. März 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze gibt es auch von Ergon


nur mit 27.2mm Rohr. Das Exceed hat 30.9mm Durchmesser. Klar mit Hülse würde es gehen aber nehme an es hat einen Grund warum die von Canyon 30.9 hat. Bei Ergon ist die für Road Bikes aufgelistet. Habe da schon etwas Respekt mit der Stabilität und MTB ist etwas anderes als Strasse.


----------



## Joemac (7. März 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Übrigens - gerade am LRS spürt man Tuning extrem. Überleg nochmal, wie Du priorisierst.


Ich weiss, aber die kosten gleich über 1000€ oder hast du da eine Empfehlung die "zahlbar" wäre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## larres (7. März 2017)

Die Canyon Stütze gibt es auch schon als Kopie, bei diversen Anbietern...
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Newe...lgo_pvid=067dd079-ebe2-4dcb-998e-c8fcd44322a2


----------



## jmertgen (7. März 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze gibt es auch von Ergon


Falsch.... Die Ergon gibt's nur in 27,2.
Die VCLS 2.0 in 30,9 gibt's nur bei Canyon. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## larres (7. März 2017)

Steht drei Antworten über dir schon...


----------



## jmertgen (7. März 2017)

larres schrieb:


> Steht drei Antworten über dir schon...


Jo hab gesehen.... [emoji20] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmertgen (7. März 2017)

So.... Oval... Wenn du mit dem 32ger zurecht kommst kannst das auch in oval nehmen. 
Bringt dir dann die klettereigenschaften von nem 30ger rund ... Und die endgeschwindigkrit von nem 34ger rund. 
Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege. 
Habe am Spectral 27.5 auch von 30 oval auf 32 oval gewechselt. 
Da ich das 30 oval vom 29ger Spectral noch hatte. 
Die VCLS 2.0 ist schon nicht schlecht...und das Gewicht geht für die Performance voll in Ordnung! 
Beim Sattel setze ich mittlerweile voll auf Ergon. 
SMR3 pro Carbon... In S momentan unschlagbar günstig zu bekommen... Wenn S dann passt. [emoji38]



Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmertgen (7. März 2017)

Der Laufradsatz vom 7.9 geht doch voll in Ordnung.. Gewicht ist doch auch noch erträglich... Würde ich nur tauschen wenn ich noch einen TOP Satz rumliegen hätte... [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joemac (7. März 2017)

jmertgen schrieb:


> Falsch.... Die Ergon gibt's nur in 27,2.
> Die VCLS 2.0 in 30,9 gibt's nur bei Canyon.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


"bei Canyon" stimmt leider nicht ganz, sie wird nur an Exceed SLX Bikes verbaut und verkauft. Habe nachgefragt und leider keine positive Rückmeldung bekommen.


----------



## Joemac (7. März 2017)

jmertgen schrieb:


> So.... Oval... Wenn du mit dem 32ger zurecht kommst kannst das auch in oval nehmen.
> Bringt dir dann die klettereigenschaften von nem 30ger rund ... Und die endgeschwindigkrit von nem 34ger rund.
> Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege.
> Habe am Spectral 27.5 auch von 30 oval auf 32 oval gewechselt.
> ...


Ich hab noch keine Ahnung wie es sein wird mit dem 32er Blatt, fahre bis jetzt 2x10 am Spectral.
Da es eine 1x12 Schaltung ist sollte ein Oval 32 auch passen, werde mir erstmal eine Teststeigung suchen wo die Übersetzung richtig getestet werden kann.

Ich hatte am Spectral ein Ergon Sattel... musste ihn auswechseln, nur Probleme damit, da habe ich jetzt ein SQLab drauf.

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## mitch13 (7. März 2017)

@ Catweazle81
danke für die info, dann bleibt noch aceton um die schön schwarz zu bekommen


----------



## bartos0815 (7. März 2017)

Joemac schrieb:


> Ist am Lenker und Vorbau noch Potenzial um abzuspecken?
> 
> 
> 
> Gruss Jose


ja sollten so 150gramm in summe machbar sein! vorbau und lenker sind halt wie stütze und sattel von der schweren sorte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catweazle81 (7. März 2017)

You’re right!


----------



## larres (7. März 2017)

Ich bin immer 34 vorne und hinten 10-42 11-fach gefahren. Mit ovalen KB war mir 34 oval zu "heftig".
Deswegen bin ich da auf 32 gegangen.


----------



## jmertgen (7. März 2017)

Joemac schrieb:


> "bei Canyon" stimmt leider nicht ganz, sie wird nur an Exceed SLX Bikes verbaut und verkauft. Habe nachgefragt und leider keine positive Rückmeldung bekommen.


Zur Zeit keine verfügbar für den Zubehör verkauf...das ist so korrekt. 
Ebay Shop von Canyon mal rein schauen...da tauchen hin und wieder welche auf. *bikepartsonweb*

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JMS25 (9. März 2017)

HillTec schrieb:


> Aus der Box (ohne Pedale usw.) 9,6 kg


Sollte jemand mal ein Exceed CF SL 7.9 Pro Race in Größe L im Originalzustand gewogen haben, wäre ich für diese Info extrem dankbar!!


----------



## jmertgen (14. März 2017)

Exceed Cf sl 7.9...mit ein paar kleinen Abänderungen...das Ding läuft so klasse und ist doch noch Mega komfortabel. 
Sollte eigentlich in jedem Haushalt....wenigstens als Zweitrad vorhanden sein! [emoji38]






Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joemac (14. März 2017)

jmertgen schrieb:


> Exceed Cf sl 7.9...mit ein paar kleinen Abänderungen...das Ding läuft so klasse und ist doch noch Mega komfortabel.
> Sollte eigentlich in jedem Haushalt....wenigstens als Zweitrad vorhanden sein! [emoji38]
> 
> 
> ...



mit dieser sattelstütze ab werk?
hab auch das 7.9 sl bestellt.. ist noch verpack aber versuche es morgen zusammen zu bauen! hast die das stuerrohr gefettet oder nur nach anleitung zusammengebaut?


----------



## rbm (14. März 2017)

Die Kurbel ist aber auch nicht original! Nur ein Kettenblatt ? Mein CF 7.9 SL sieht irgendwie anders aus ;-)
Welche Größe ist Dein Rahmen?


----------



## jmertgen (14. März 2017)

Rahmen L
Steuerrohr gefettet?.... 
Kurbel orginal xt mit Absolut black oval 
Stütze nachträglich montiert mit Ergon SMR3 pro Carbon 
XT 11-46 Kassette 
Vorbau 80mm.. 
Syntace Spacer unterm Vorbau. 
Shimano xt Bremsscheiben 
Steckachse Vorne wie hinten 
Tune Schraubwürger. 
[emoji38]

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rbm (14. März 2017)

Das wäre dann das original ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kika (14. März 2017)

Bin vom Nerve Al29 9.9SL umgestiegen auf das Exceed 7.9SL und mehr als begeistert. Bin ein Tourenfahrer, nutze aber die Vorzüge eines Fullys nicht, bzw. kaum, da mir richtig grobes Geröll und Gelände eh nicht so liegen. Sehr angenehme Sitzposition, für so eine Gerät erstaunlich komfortabel, und deutlich flotter. Zudem fühle ich mich sicherer und wohler. Bergab weniger das Gefühl des vorne überkippens usw. Ich denke das ich auch zukünftig den Umstieg nicht bereuen werde. Macht richtig Spaß .


----------



## Joemac (15. März 2017)

jmertgen schrieb:


> Rahmen L
> Steuerrohr gefettet?....
> Kurbel orginal xt mit Absolut black oval
> Stütze nachträglich montiert mit Ergon SMR3 pro Carbon
> ...



Ja, bei meinem Spectral war nichts gefettet ab Werk. Nach 2000km war das Steuerrohr Lager verdreckt, verrostet und defekt. Musste ausgetauscht werden und siehe da, dieses Jahr musste es trotz 4000km nicht ausgetauscht werden. Leider machen das alle Hersteller aber und gewisse Fachgeschäfte fetten nach, natürlich nicht alle!


----------



## olligpunkt (20. März 2017)

Wie sieht es beim Exceed Rahmen mit versenkbaren Sattelstützen aus? Hat schon mal jemand eine nachgerüstet. Wo ist der Ausgang vor dem Tretlager und der Eingang im Sitzrohr?


----------



## jmertgen (22. März 2017)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Wie sieht es beim Exceed Rahmen mit versenkbaren Sattelstützen aus? Hat schon mal jemand eine nachgerüstet. Wo ist der Ausgang vor dem Tretlager und der Eingang im Sitzrohr?


Läuft komplett durch den Rahmen.... Geht am Seuerrohr rein.... Musst da dann noch anderen Deckel bestellen bei Canyon. 
Schau mal bei Canyon auf der Homepage unter Service bei den Explosionszeichnungen nach. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N8000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## olligpunkt (22. März 2017)

Habe aber nur eine Reverb mit externen Leitunsanschluss. So wie es aussieht komme ich da wohl nicht vor dem Tretlager raus  oder?


----------



## jmertgen (22. März 2017)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Habe aber nur eine Reverb mit externen Leitunsanschluss. So wie es aussieht komme ich da wohl nicht vor dem Tretlager raus  oder?


Wenn du ein 1x11 Antrieb hast kannst den Ausgang vom Umwerfer nehmen... [emoji38]

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## standy1000 (22. März 2017)

Servus allseits,
hat bereits jemand von Euch am HR die 160er Bremsscheibe gegen eine 180er getauscht? Würde das gerne an meinem EXCEED CF SLX 9.9 mit XTR BR 9000 Bremssattel machen. Welcher Adapter wird denn dafür benötigt?


----------



## olligpunkt (23. März 2017)

jmertgen schrieb:


> Wenn du ein 1x11 Antrieb hast kannst den Ausgang vom Umwerfer nehmen... [emoji38]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


Wird ich mal probieren. danke für Tip


----------



## standy1000 (24. März 2017)

...habe es mit folgendem Adapter versucht:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-adapter-sm-ma-f180p-p2-fuer-vr-180mm-37435
Obwohl eigentlich fürs VR konzipiert, ist der auch bei anderen Bikes von mir am Hinterrad montiert. Beim Exceed klappt es aber leider nicht...


----------



## larres (24. März 2017)

Darf man den überhaupt mit 180er Scheibe hinten fahren? Also ist das von Canyon freigegeben?


----------



## jmertgen (24. März 2017)

larres schrieb:


> Darf man den überhaupt mit 180er Scheibe hinten fahren? Also ist das von Canyon freigegeben?


Nein.... Ist von Canyon nicht freigegeben. 
Freigegeben sind immer nur für die Rahmen die Größen die vom Werk her verbaut sind. 
Bei den Gabeln sieht das anders aus... Da gibt der Gabel Hersteller die Freigabe für die zulässigen Größen. 
Und beim Exceed wäre ich da auch vorsichtig mit 180mm... Da wirken ganz andere Kräfte als bei der 160mm auf den Rahmen. 
Und die 160mm reicht doch vollkommen für hinten! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## larres (24. März 2017)

Eben, so hatte ich das auch im Kopf...


----------



## Lateralus (24. März 2017)

Verstehe ich eh nicht. Blockieren geht doch mit 160 problemlos.


----------



## standy1000 (24. März 2017)

Naja, ihr habt schon Recht. Wirkliche Notwendigkeit zum Tausch besteht nicht... Danke für die Hinweise - hab mir jetzt wieder eine 160er gekauft.


----------



## stanleydobson (26. März 2017)

Wie sehen eure maxxis reifen aus? Nach 2,5 monaten war mal wieder luft nötig, alter schwede, der sah an den seiten aus wie ein schweizer käse, überall weiße punkte durch die dichtmilch, das ist doch nicht normal!? Da wird beim wechsel ne andere marke aufgezogen.
Das foto zeigts nur ansatzweise an einer stelle


----------



## filiale (26. März 2017)

Hast Du mal versucht die Innenseite mit Aceton oder Spiritus auszuwischen um das Wachs zu entfernen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (26. März 2017)

Nein habe ich nicht, was für wchs meinst du?


----------



## filiale (26. März 2017)

Da ist eine Beschichtung auf der Innenseite der Reifen um den Schlauch zu schützen.


----------



## stanleydobson (26. März 2017)

und das soll dann was genau bewirken?
Dass dieses wachs von innen die löcher verursacht meinst du?


----------



## filiale (26. März 2017)

Das hindert die Milch daran den Reifen ordentlich abzudichten wenn dieser eine löchrige Seitenwand hat. Lese Dir doch mal die Artikel dazu durch.


----------



## mtb1140 (27. März 2017)

Maxxis rät dringend von Verwendung von ammoniakhaltiger Milch ab. Welche verwendest Du?


----------



## stanleydobson (27. März 2017)

Ich benutze stans no tubes, hatte nie probleme.
Viel erschreckender finde ich die ganzen löchelchen quer über die kompletten seiten verteilt


----------



## olligpunkt (27. März 2017)

Hast du Maxxis oder Conti drauf?


----------



## stanleydobson (28. März 2017)

Maxxis


----------



## olligpunkt (28. März 2017)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Maxxis


Hätte ich jetzt eher von den Conti RaceSport erwartet. Da ist es da gleiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaho (31. März 2017)

Mein neuer Rahmen ist heute angekommen.


----------



## filiale (31. März 2017)

was war mit dem alten ?


----------



## Zaho (31. März 2017)

Mein alter Rahmen geht an ein Familienmitglied,die Teile kommen an den neuen Rahmen


----------



## RichieS. (6. April 2017)

Hallo!

hat jemand beim Exceed mit SRAM Eagle das 32er Kettenblatt gegen ein 30er getauscht und muss dann die Kette gekürzt werden?

Danke!


----------



## blange (10. April 2017)

Ja, habe ein ovales Ketenblatt von AbsoluteBlack (glaub ich wenigstens die heissen so) mit 30 Zähnen. Habe die Kette nicht gekürzt, funktioniert gut.

Gruss, blange


----------



## standy1000 (16. April 2017)

Servus Zusammen,

bei meinem Exceed scheint der Steuersatz hinüber zu sein. Lenker dreht zunehmend schwer gängiger. Ein Nachfetten hat nichts gebracht. Möchte den Steuersatz also asap tauschen.
Könnte mir bitte jemand sagen, welcher genaue Steuersatz sich hinter der Canyon Bezeichnung/Teilenummer "40 Custom IPU / A1032086" gemäß Explosionszeichnung steckt? 
Gibt es beim Tausch etwas besonderes zu beachten? Als Werkzeug habe ich bisher Austreiber, Aufschläger und Einpresswerkzeug für je 1,5''...

Beste Grüße
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-i-t (17. April 2017)

Hallo,

Canyon schreibt ja Cane Creek 40. Da es Tapered 1 1/8" (Zero-Stacked*) auf 1,5" (Integrated) ist, kannst du wenn du bloß die Lager tauschen möchtest, folgende Lager von Acros nehmen:
S71806 Schrägkugellager 30x42x7
SAC4052 -Schrägkugellager 40x52x7
Dann musst du dich oben auch nicht damit rumschlagen, dass der Lenkeranschlag IPU passt.

Nach dem Standardized Headset Identification System (S.H.I.S.), kannst du dir einen Steuersatz suchen, der oben ZS44 und unten IS52 ist. Damit hast du aber mehr arbeit und kommst am Ende bestimmt auch deutlich teurer.

*) glaube, dass es so war - korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege

Best Grüße zurück.


----------



## standy1000 (17. April 2017)

b-i-t schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Canyon schreibt ja Cane Creek 40. Da es Tapered 1 1/8" (Zero-Stacked*) auf 1,5" (Integrated) ist, kannst du wenn du bloß die Lager tauschen möchtest, folgende Lager von Acros nehmen:
> S71806 Schrägkugellager 30x42x7
> SAC4052 -Schrägkugellager 40x52x7


Vielen Dank - Sind die Acros Lager besser als die verbauten Cane Creek? Es gäbe ja auch noch die höherwertigen aus der 110er Reihe


----------



## b-i-t (17. April 2017)

Keine Ahnung. Sind Edelstahllager im Gegensatz zu den original verbauten. Zumindest waren die Lager im Grand Canyon nicht aus Edelstahl. Da ich noch ein Paar Lager rumliegen und noch nicht in meinem Exceed CF SL verbaut habe, könnte ich sie dir bei Bedarf auch mal wiegen.


----------



## standy1000 (18. April 2017)

OK. Vielen Dank. hab mir jetzt einen kompletten Steuersatz von Cane Creek aus der 110er Serie bestellt - sind ebenfalls Edelstahl und sollen laut Kundenfeedback top sein..


----------



## Zaho (19. April 2017)

Hallo,lohnt sich die Anschaffung einer S25 VCLS 2.0 Sattelstütze zwecks Komfort.Merkt man ein Unterschied gegenüber anderen Stützen,od.welche Alternativen bezüglich Komfort gibt es?


----------



## jmertgen (19. April 2017)

Ja merkt man..... 
Alternativen..... Syntace hiflex 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (19. April 2017)

Ja, das sind Welten zu einer starren Alustütze.


----------



## Bikeradar (20. April 2017)

Zaho schrieb:


> Hallo,lohnt sich die Anschaffung einer S25 VCLS 2.0 Sattelstütze zwecks Komfort.Merkt man ein Unterschied gegenüber anderen Stützen,od.welche Alternativen bezüglich Komfort gibt es?



Tach, kann ich leider nicht beurteilen mit der VCLS Stütze 
aber als Alternative für/zum Komfort nutze ich einen SqLab Sattel der mit drei verschiedenen Gummis (härtegrad "schwarz/grau/weiss") 
unter dem Sattel bestückt werden kann! bin begeistert... 

lg


----------



## Zaho (27. April 2017)

Erste Testfahrten  mit meinem Exceed Aufbau absolviert.Der Flex der Sattelstütze merkt man wirklich gegenüber meinem vorigem Bike.


----------



## Krys86 (29. April 2017)

Guten Abend,
Habe heute meinen Grand Canyon wegen Rahmenbruch weggeschickt, der Experten prüfen ob es unter Garantie ausgetauscht wird.
Zu meiner meiner Frage: da der Rahmen sowieso ausgetauscht wird, ist es theoretisch möglich einen Exceed Rahmen als ersatz zu wählen , und die Komponenten meines GC drum zu bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepp333 (29. April 2017)

Hallo!
Heute kam mein Exceed cf sl 7.9 pro welches ich vorgestern bestellt hab. )) 

Zuerst stand in der Bestätigungsmail was von 18-22 mai obwohl ab Lager Verfügbar bestellt.
Hab dann im Chat nachgefragt und man meinte da ist immer ein Puffer mitberechnet....

Geiler Hobel kann ich nur sagen


----------



## Zaho (30. April 2017)

Hallo,w


Krys86 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> Habe heute meinen Grand Canyon wegen Rahmenbruch weggeschickt, der Experten prüfen ob es unter Garantie ausgetauscht wird.
> Zu meiner meiner Frage: da der Rahmen sowieso ausgetauscht wird, ist es theoretisch möglich einen Exceed Rahmen als ersatz zu wählen , und die Komponenten meines GC drum zu bauen



Hallo, an welcher Stelle ist denn dein Rahmen gebrochen?


----------



## filiale (30. April 2017)

Zaho schrieb:


> Hallo,w
> 
> 
> Hallo, an welcher Stelle ist denn dein Rahmen gebrochen?



der ist nicht gebrochen, das Sattelrohr ist in der Mitte eingeknickt...siehe anderer Thread vom GC


----------



## Krys86 (30. April 2017)

Ja man das Bike sieht richtig geil aus !!!
 ist das Größe XL ?


----------



## Sepp333 (30. April 2017)

Krys86 schrieb:


> Ja man das Bike sieht richtig geil aus !!!
> ist das Größe XL ?


Genau ist xl


----------



## Krys86 (30. April 2017)

Ja


----------



## Zapn (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

stehe vor dem Neukauf eines Exceed 6.9 Pro, welches ich vorher (selbstverständlich ggn einen Obulus) gern mal Anfassen und ggf. Probesitzen würde. Um mir die Reise nach Koblenz zu ersparen wäre mir Raum Berlin/Dresden/Annaberg-Buchholz oder iwas dazwischen lieb. Falls sich jemand vorstellen könnte, bei diesem Vorhaben unterstützend tätig zu werden, bitte PM an mich.

Gruß


----------



## mtb1140 (1. Mai 2017)

Sepp333 schrieb:


> Genau ist xl


Schönes Bike! 
Wie groß bist Du und welche SL hast Du, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Sepp333 (1. Mai 2017)

mtb1140 schrieb:


> Schönes Bike!
> Wie groß bist Du und welche SL hast Du, wenn ich fragen darf?


Bissjen verbaut ;D 1,90m 95 SL oder LS für lange Stelzen
Und lange Arme ... passt aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (3. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

bin für dieses Jahr auch an einem Exceed CF SL interessiert - warscheinlich eher 6.9 als 7.9.

Gibts irgendwas negatives über das Bike zu berichten?
Ist der L- Rahmen bei einer Größe von 1,87 und 88cm Schrittlänge in Ordnung?
Laut der Canyon Größentabelle schon...
Wie weit lässt sich die verbaute Sattelstütze ausfahren? Konnte dazu nix bei Canyon finden.

Werden Spacer oder verschiedene Vorbauten mitgeliefert?

Sitzt man auf dem Rad tatsächlich mehr aufrecht und weniger Race-lastig als auf anderen Racebikes?


----------



## jmertgen (3. Mai 2017)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin für dieses Jahr auch an einem Exceed CF SL interessiert - warscheinlich eher 6.9 als 7.9.
> 
> ...


Kannst ohne Bedenken in L kaufen.... Ich bin 188...und 89 Schritt. 
Habe des 7.9 in L 
Passt perfekt! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmertgen (3. Mai 2017)

In L ist 90mm Vorbau Moniert... Verschiedene Vorbauten mitgeliefert... Wo Gibt's denn sowas!? 
Steht aber auch alles auf der Homepage 
Spacer sind 25mm montiert. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 224116 (3. Mai 2017)

jmertgen schrieb:


> In L ist 90mm Vorbau Moniert... Verschiedene Vorbauten mitgeliefert... Wo Gibt's denn sowas!?
> Steht aber auch alles auf der Homepage
> Spacer sind 25mm montiert.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk



Hätt ja sein können, aber ernsthaft gerechnet hab ich nicht damit 

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Joemac (4. Mai 2017)

So, hab mein SL 7.9 Pro Race Grösse S mal zusammen- umgebaut!
Habe mich nun für diese Komponenten entschieden:

Sattel: Sattel Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Superlogic Link FlexLogic Carbon 400mm
Lenker: Syncros FL1.0 SL Carbon T-Bar 720mm
Vorbau: Syncros XR1.5 -8° 70mm

Spare damit 350gr ein, die Reifen werden in einem Monat durch Onza Canis Skinwall ersetzt und auf Tubeless umgerüstet.

Ebenfalls kommt noch ein OneUP Switch Carrier mit Oval Kettenblatt drauf. Habe da ein 30er und ein 32er Blatt bestellt, mit der Kettenlänge sollte es keine Probleme geben.
Sobald alles fertig und fest angeschraubt ist mache ich ein Foto.


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (4. Mai 2017)

Joemac schrieb:


> So, hab mein SL 7.9 Pro Race Grösse S mal zusammen- umgebaut!
> Habe mich nun für diese Komponenten entschieden:
> 
> Sattel: Sattel Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow
> ...


sauber Gewicht gespart... die Syncros Komponenten sind aber nicht wirklich leicht, oder? Somit das Gewichtsersparnis primär dem Sattel und der Stütze zu verdanken...
Tubeless-Umbau, nochmals -200 Gramm.. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olligpunkt (4. Mai 2017)

Hat schon einmal jemand eine Reverb Stealth (oder ähnlich) verbaut? Wie sind die Erfahrungen und was muss beachtet werden?


----------



## Meisterjim84 (4. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

Möchte mir das Exceed 7.9 SL pro race zulegen!
Ich bin 174cm groß, SL 79,5cm
Nun schwanke ich zwischen Größe S und M
PPS wechselt die Größe bei 80cm SL auf M.
Was sind eure Erfahrungen bzw. Meinungen dazu?!
Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## bartos0815 (4. Mai 2017)

Meisterjim84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Möchte mir das Exceed 7.9 SL pro race zulegen!
> Ich bin 174cm groß, SL 79,5cm
> ...


würde unbedingt M nehmen. hab in etwa die selben masse wie du und s wär mir sicher zu kompakt. finde m gerade richtig...


----------



## Lateralus (4. Mai 2017)

Hinfahren und testen. Beides geht gut.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zaho (4. Mai 2017)

Ich fahre M bei Grösse 178cm u.85cm Schrittlänge u.90mm Vorbau.Passt optimal,werde aber denoch einen  80mm Vorbau testen.


----------



## Meisterjim84 (4. Mai 2017)

Hinfahren ist nicht so leicht, bin 700km entfernt aus Österreich 
Persönlich würde ich zum S tendieren,  Torsolänge ist 64cm, Sitzhöhe bei meinen anderen Rädern ist 71cm.
Könnte ja auch den 70mm Vorbau der beim S dabei ist, gegen einen längeren tauschen!
Das ist zum Verrücktwerden?!


----------



## Lateralus (4. Mai 2017)

Sehe ich genauso. Bin 173 mit 80 SL. Hatte ein Stumpy HT in S, jetzt M. Und hätte gern wieder S.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (4. Mai 2017)

Deutschland ist immer einen Urlaub wert...mußte miteinander verbinden...


----------



## Meisterjim84 (4. Mai 2017)

Ja eh, Ende Juli beim Nürburgring! Aber solange will ich nicht warten


----------



## filiale (4. Mai 2017)

Bis dahin gibt es Sparbuchwochen und der Preis geht runter.Hat auch was.

Frag doch mal ob jemand in Deinem Umkreis von z.b. 100km ein Exceed in S oder M hat (egal welche Ausstattung).Nur fürs Gefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (7. Mai 2017)

Bin am samstag in der morgendämmerung durch 2 meter sicherheitsglas gebrettert und mir hats vorne den reifen zerissen, die dichtmilch spritzte nur so heraus. Die 4 km zur arbeit schleppte ich mich noch, dann war ende.

Erste versuche luft zu spenden schlugen fehl, erst stunden später behielt der reifen dienluft, so dass ich auf schlaucheinbau verzichten konnte.
Auch heute hat der reifen seine luft noch, hab jetzt nochmal dichtmilch nachgefüllt.

Ist der reifen nun dicht oder sollte man ds aufjedenfall einen neuen aufziehen? Kann das schnittloch wieder aufreißen? Ist meine erste erfahrung mit panne bei dichtmilch


----------



## holly21 (7. Mai 2017)

Habe mal eine Frage zu den verwendeten Gabeln und deren Offsets.
Bei der RS1 ( SLX Modjahr 2016) wird ein Offset von 46 mm verwendet?
Richtig?
Bei der Reba mit Boost ( Mod. 2017) habe ich 51 mm Offset gesehen.
Welches Offset wird bei der SID oder der Fox SC verwendet?

Gruß 
Holger


----------



## larres (12. Mai 2017)

2016 waren es 46mm


----------



## olligpunkt (17. Mai 2017)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Hat schon einmal jemand eine Reverb Stealth (oder ähnlich) verbaut? Wie sind die Erfahrungen und was muss beachtet werden?





olligpunkt schrieb:


> Hat schon einmal jemand eine Reverb Stealth (oder ähnlich) verbaut? Wie sind die Erfahrungen und was muss beachtet werden?



Kann wirklich niemand helfen?
Hab jetzt alle benötigten Teile zusammen. Wo bekommt man solche Schaumstoff Überzieher für die Leitung im Inneren her?
Hab keine Lust das alles klappert. Die Bremsleitung und Seilzug vom Schaltwerk laufen auch in solch einem Schaumstoffrohr.


----------



## Lateralus (17. Mai 2017)

Kannst Du bei Canyon bestellen. Teilenummer findest Du in den Explosionszeichnungen beim Support.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmertgen (17. Mai 2017)

Oder im Baumarkt..... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sepp333 (19. Mai 2017)

Ich hab mir jetzt ne Xt Bremse geholt.
Die Sram Level gefiel mir garnicht von der dosierbarkeit und bremspower her...

Hab die Leitungen der hinteren Bremse mit dem roten Teil (war mal bei meiner Reverb als Zubehör dabei) verbunden und durch den Rahmen gezogen.
 Hat super geklappt


----------



## *Holdi* (25. Mai 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

wollte mich mal kurz in den Thread einklinken. Will mit eventuell auch ein CF SL 6.9 zulegen. Habe gesehen dass die Federgabel 110 mm Boost hat. Nur über die Hinterachse finde ich leider keine genaue Info, dass der Rahmen auch mit Boost-Breite ausgestattet ist. Hat er auch die 148 mm Boost oder sind dort normale 135 mm breite Achse verbaut?

LG Holdi


----------



## holly21 (25. Mai 2017)

Hinten ist kein Boost.
142 mm ist dort verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Holdi* (25. Mai 2017)

Danke Holly21

habe es mir schon so halber gedacht, sonst hätten die das ja auch auf der Homepage angegeben.
Schade eigentlich. Macht doch mehr Sinn die Vorteile von Boost am ganzen Rad zu nutzen als nur an der Gabel.

LG Holdi


----------



## filiale (26. Mai 2017)

Grundsätzlich ja, aber dann hätte Canyon die Rahmen ändern müssen, das kostet wieder Geld und der Erfolg der Exceed spricht für sich das dies noch 1 Jahr dauern kann...ich rechne mit boost in 2018. Das einzige Problem ist derzeit, daß man keinen LRS mit vorne boost und hinten standard als Systemlaufradsatz bekommt.


----------



## *Holdi* (26. Mai 2017)

Genau das mit dem LRS sehe ich auch als Problem. Dann vielleicht doch ein Trek, dort wird das Thema Boost durchgängig behandelt. Sind ja auch Miterfinder von Boost.


----------



## Lateralus (26. Mai 2017)

Wieso SystemLRS? Nimm einfach ein Custom LRS.


----------



## jmertgen (26. Mai 2017)

Ohjeeeeee .... Was haben wir früher bloß ohne Boost gemacht! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (26. Mai 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wieso SystemLRS? Nimm einfach ein Custom LRS.



Ein Systemlaufradsatz bekommt man sehr oft günstiger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaho (26. Mai 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Ein Systemlaufradsatz bekommt man sehr oft günstiger...


Nicht unbedingt,mein Händler konnte mir mein Custom Laufradsatz(komplett DT Swiss)  günstiger u.leichter als der Spline One XR 1501 anbieten.


----------



## filiale (26. Mai 2017)

man darf natürlich nicht von den UVP Preisen ausgehen, die sind eh völlig unrealistisch...aber ein XR1501 27,5 gab es letztens bei RCZ für 300 Euro und in 29" für 400 Euro...da muß man lange suchen bis ein Händler einem so etwas mit unterschiedlichen Naben aufbaut.


----------



## Zaho (26. Mai 2017)

Da hast du recht.Klar ist es ein Unterschied ob ich beim Händler vor Ort kaufe,od beim Versender.Aber wenn ich mit den Laufrädern Probleme habe kann ich aber gleich zum Händler gehen.Je nach dem was für ein Versender ist die Qualität ja auch nicht so toll.Gerade Laufräder hole ich lieber beim Händler in der Nähe der einen guten Ruf im Laufradbau hat.


----------



## Joemac (29. Mai 2017)

so, hier mein Exceed CF SL 7.9 Pro Race in Grösse S.
Finde die Sitzposition gemütlich, werde ev noch einen -17grad Vorbau ausprobieren damit ich etwas mehr Gewicht vorne hinkriege, hab aber bis jetzt noch keine Probleme gehabt. Auch das 32er Blatt geht easy, da hab ich noch den Umbau auf ein Ovales 32 vor.
Mit den Sram Level TL bin ich nicht 100% zufrieden, weiss nicht was es ist aber hab das Gefühl die bremsen nicht. Denke eher es ist die Dosierbarkeit welche ich vermisse. Hab am Fully die Guide RS und die ist einfach anders. Bin am überlegen eine XT M8000 zu kaufen, könnte etwas besser sein.
Nächste Woche kommen noch die Onza Canis Skinwall Reifen drauf und gleich als Tubeless. Sieht dann ganz anders aus.
Auf jedenfall freue ich mich auf das bevorstehende Rennen, Sella Hero ist angesagt! Versuche mal dem Alban nah zu bleiben


----------



## filiale (29. Mai 2017)

Joemac schrieb:


> Sella Hero ist angesagt! Versuche mal dem Alban nah zu bleiben



Was hast Du denn für ne FTP ? Fährst Du Stages ?


----------



## Lateralus (30. Mai 2017)

Hast Du es mal gewogen? Was sind Körpergröße und Schrittlänge bei Dir?


----------



## Joemac (31. Mai 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn für ne FTP ? Fährst Du Stages ?


was ist FTP? Nein ist ein Marathon über 60km mit 3200Hm, und es gibt noch eine 86km Strecke mit 4600Hm


----------



## Meisterjim84 (2. Juni 2017)

@Joemac . Deine Körperdaten würden mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Joemac (3. Juni 2017)

KG 168cm und SL 77
Habe den Vorbau auf unterster Position und der umgebaute VB hatte -8grad Winkel, original ist mit -6. Ich könnte noch den Lenker dehen dann hätte ich noch -5mm.
Aber muss sagen, die Grösse passt gut.


----------



## Joemac (4. Juni 2017)

so, der Umbau ist durch, jetzt ist alles ready am Bike für das Rennen!
Hab es auch noch wiegen lassen im Shop: 9,65kg inkl. Pedale und Flaschenhalter (ohne Trinkflasche und ohne die Satteltasche)
bin zufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (9. Juni 2017)

Hab mir vor kurzem das Exceed SL 6.9 geleistet. Lenker und und shifter direkt ersetzt (syntace carbon und xt shifter) 

Danach habe ich versucht den mavic lrs auf tubeless umzustellen aber das hat nicht geklappt. Hab die Felge nicht dicht bekommen da diese nur zusammengesteckt ist und der Stoff nicht dicht bleibt. Hab dann relativ schnell die Geduld verloren  aber vielleicht probiere ich am Wochenende nochmal mit etwas gorilla tape mein Glück. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Im Moment überlege ich um auf 1x umzusteigen wie beim Enduro. Aber dann mit Eagle.

Momentanes Gewicht ist 11,48kg
Umbauten:
Syntace Vector Hi20 gekürzt auf 740mm
Ergon GX1 griffe
Maxxis Tread Lite 2.10 v/h
Ergon SME3 Comp sattel 
XT Shifter v/h 
XTR klickpedal 
Specialized Flaschenhalter

Würde mit dem Gewicht gerne noch unter die 10kg kommen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bin übrigens 169cm mit 75cm SL und gr.M passt mir prima.


----------



## filiale (9. Juni 2017)

Von 11,5 auf 9.9 bedeutet "Komplettumbau". Laufradsatz mit ca. 1500gr. (spart 500gr) Bremse auf 400gr. spart 150gr. Tubeless spart 100gr. Sattel auf 100gr reduzieren spart 150gr. Griffe gegen Schaumstoff tauschen spart 100gr. Eagle spart auch ebbes xhundert gr. und natürlich muß die Sattelstütze getauscht werden.

Aber 1,6kg gesamt einzusparen bedarf schon ein tiefes Portmonaie. Da legste mit Eagle nochmal locker einen 4stelligen Betrag auf den Tisch. Da hättest Du mal besser ein höherwertigeres Modell ausgesucht...zumal der SL Rahmen schwerer ist als der SLX.


----------



## chicken07 (9. Juni 2017)

Das sehe ich genauso. Unter 10 kg ist hier sehr ambitioniert und falscher Ehrgeiz. Nichts für ungut, aber da wärst Du sehr viel einfacher und günstiger gefahren, wenn Du gleich ein SLX gekauft hättest, das ab Werk <10 kg kommt. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle höchstens Geld in einen leichteren Laufradsatz investieren und mich dann über ein relativ günstiges, gutes Hardtail freuen und keine weiteren Euros "verschwenden".


----------



## luxaltera (9. Juni 2017)

ok das wollte ich eigentlich nur wissen. LRS macht für mich auch sinn, sattelstütze passiert sicherlich auch noch. evt brauche ich uU ohnehin einen anderen vorbau. eagle ist eine idee wobei ich mnir vorstellen kann das in meinen gefilden 1x11 völlig ausreichen würde. Ich fahr das jedenfalls erstmal ne weile so wie es nun ist. danke für den input


----------



## hell.rose (12. Juni 2017)

Canyon hat die SL Modelle teilweise bis zu 400 EUR reduziert...kann man sich eigentlich noch ein Winterrad holen...


----------



## 2radfreund2016 (15. Juni 2017)

Sepp333 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Heute kam mein Exceed cf sl 7.9 pro welches ich vorgestern bestellt hab. ))
> 
> Zuerst stand in der Bestätigungsmail was von 18-22 mai obwohl ab Lager Verfügbar bestellt.
> ...



Schönes Bike! Kannst du sagen, was die Kiste in XL wiegt?


----------



## Sepp333 (15. Juni 2017)

2radfreund2016 schrieb:


> Schönes Bike! Kannst du sagen, was die Kiste in XL wiegt?


Hi! Das war das Gewicht ausm Karton.
Hab jetzt mit selle carbonio Sattel,tubeless, und kürzerem Vorbau mit Pedalen rund 10kg


----------



## el martn (15. Juni 2017)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Danach habe ich versucht den mavic lrs auf tubeless umzustellen aber das hat nicht geklappt.



Den Crossride wirst Du nur sehr schwer dicht bekommen. Und wenn er dann die Luft mal hält, würde ich mich nicht allzuweit von einer Luftpumpe entfernen.


----------



## luxaltera (15. Juni 2017)

el martn schrieb:


> Den Crossride wirst Du nur sehr schwer dicht bekommen. Und wenn er dann die Luft mal hält, würde ich mich nicht allzuweit von einer Luftpumpe entfernen.


Habs schon aufgegeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (24. Juni 2017)

Joemac schrieb:


> so, hier mein Exceed CF SL 7.9 Pro Race in Grösse S.
> Finde die Sitzposition gemütlich, werde ev noch einen -17grad Vorbau ausprobieren damit ich etwas mehr Gewicht vorne hinkriege, hab aber bis jetzt noch keine Probleme gehabt. Auch das 32er Blatt geht easy, da hab ich noch den Umbau auf ein Ovales 32 vor.
> Mit den Sram Level TL bin ich nicht 100% zufrieden, weiss nicht was es ist aber hab das Gefühl die bremsen nicht


Das selbe Gefühl hab ich auch. Die Bremse ist einfach zu schwach. Belagswechsel bringt nichts. Meine alten slx hatten spürbar mehr Leistung!


----------



## Joemac (26. Juni 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Das selbe Gefühl hab ich auch. Die Bremse ist einfach zu schwach. Belagswechsel bringt nichts. Meine alten slx hatten spürbar mehr Leistung!



also ich bin jetzt bei der TL Bremse geblieben. Sie bremst für meinen Geschmack aktuell gut, war ev etwas ungewohnt aber es geht und hatte auch bei steillen Abfahrten mit verschiedenem Terrainkeine Probleme. Hatte eher das Gefühl ich hätte die besseren Bremsen als andere vor mir auf der Strecke.


----------



## Manolitoh83 (28. Juni 2017)

Hallo, kennt jemand schon News zum Exceed 2018? Wird der Rahmen an Boost Standard angepasst?


----------



## olligpunkt (28. Juni 2017)

Hab mal ne Frage zur Sid Federgabel. Ist es normal das Canyon hier ohne Bottomless Token ausliefert und der Kunde sich diese dann selbst besorgen darf? Laut Rockshox ist die Werksauslieferung mit 2 Stück vormontiert.
Bei mir ist kein einziger in der Federgabel. Hab es aber erst jetzt nach 3 Wochen gemerkt, da ich ein bisschen mehr Federweg gebraucht hab als auf den flachen Trails zuvor.
Wieviel Token und welche Einstellungen fahrt ihr so? Wiege fahrfertig ca. 80Kg und hatte bisher 85 psi in der Gabel.


----------



## bartos0815 (28. Juni 2017)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage zur Sid Federgabel. Ist es normal das Canyon hier ohne Bottomless Token ausliefert und der Kunde sich diese dann selbst besorgen darf? Laut Rockshox ist die Werksauslieferung mit 2 Stück vormontiert.
> Bei mir ist kein einziger in der Federgabel. Hab es aber erst jetzt nach 3 Wochen gemerkt, da ich ein bisschen mehr Federweg gebraucht hab als auf den flachen Trails zuvor.
> Wieviel Token und welche Einstellungen fahrt ihr so? Wiege fahrfertig ca. 80Kg und hatte bisher 85 psi in der Gabel.


in der 100er sid sind serienmäßig keine tokens verbaut. von da her alles richtig. außerdem wird canyon die gabel wohl kaum öffnen um tokens zu entfernen..


----------



## jmertgen (28. Juni 2017)

Wegen Nachfragen 
Rahmen L
Körpergröße 189
Schrittlänge 88
Vorbau 80mm..Serie 90mm
Spacer 25mm..Serie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bul Biker (8. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin derzeit am Überlegen ob ich mir ein Exceed gönne.
Mit einer Schrittlänge (81cm) bin ich bisher meine Rädern immer von der Rahmengröße auf M (44-46cm) gefahren. Unteranderem ein Spectral.

Laut Canyon würde beim Exceed ein S Rahmen (40cm) für mich empfohlen.
Bei anderen Herstellern würde ich auch eher bei M landen, obwohl die Geometrien und Abmaße kaum unterschiedlich sind.

Was unterscheidet hier das Exceed von den anderen? Geht dies anderen auch so? Fährt man ein Exceed kleiner?


----------



## bartos0815 (8. August 2017)

Bul Biker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin derzeit am Überlegen ob ich mir ein Exceed gönne.
> Mit einer Schrittlänge (81cm) bin ich bisher meine Rädern immer von der Rahmengröße auf M (44-46cm) gefahren. Unteranderem ein Spectral.
> ...


würde an deiner stelle m nehmen. s ist zu gedrungen mmn. bei m kannst immer noch den vorbau kürzer nehmen wenns notwendig ist. aber weder or noch reach sind bei m überdurchschnittlich, von da her wirds passen...


----------



## Alpde (8. August 2017)

Ich fahre M,Schrittlänge 85 bei Grösse 178cm.Gerade Sattelstütze,80mm Vorbau.


----------



## mcmrks (12. August 2017)

Bul Biker schrieb:


> Mit einer Schrittlänge (81 cm) bin ich [...]
> Laut Canyon würde beim Exceed ein S Rahmen (40 cm) für mich empfohlen.



so ging's mir auch ... habe mir dennoch "m" gekauft und bin hochzufrieden, trotz wenig platz zwischen schritt und oberrohr.


----------



## Mispark (12. August 2017)

Fährt jemand das Exceed CF mit der VCLS 2.0 CF 27,2mm Flex Sattelstütze und passender Hülse. Ich habe noch eine aus dem Inflite und würde die gerne auf das Exceed montieren.


----------



## blckwvs (16. August 2017)

Hallo,

hat jmd zufällig ne hydraulische Sattelstütze mit interner Kabelführung verbaut und verfügt über Erfahrungswerte? Bin mit meinem Setup soweit sehr zufrieden, nur würde ich die Stütze ab und an doch gerne - wie an meinem fully - absenken..

Danke!


----------



## europa (16. August 2017)

Als Ergänzung zum Rennrad.
Exceed CF SL 7.9 Di2 in Größe L. Sattelstütze hab ich gegen eine mit etwas Versatz getauscht. Die original Kurbel ist einem Power2Max Typ S gewichen.


----------



## olligpunkt (17. August 2017)

blckwvs schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jmd zufällig ne hydraulische Sattelstütze mit interner Kabelführung verbaut und verfügt über Erfahrungswerte? Bin mit meinem Setup soweit sehr zufrieden, nur würde ich die Stütze ab und an doch gerne - wie an meinem fully - absenken..
> 
> Danke!



Ich hab mir eine Reverb Stealth mit 125 mm verbaut. Die benötigten Teile für den seitlichen Eingang von Canyon zu beziehen hat schlanke 8 Wochen gedauert. Einbau ging recht problemlos, bis auf die Umlenkung über dem Tretlager. Hat bissl gedauert, ging aber. Hab die Leitung intern mit Schaumstoffschlauch gegen klappern umwickelt.
Gefühlt ist die Maschine jetzt deutlich unkonfortabler, weil die Reverb ggü. der Carbonstütze wenig flext. Aber die Vorteile der Absenkung sind für mich größer. Brauche aber noch ein paar Fahrten um mich endgültig zu entscheiden.


----------



## blckwvs (17. August 2017)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Ich hab mir eine Reverb Stealth mit 125 mm verbaut. Die benötigten Teile für den seitlichen Eingang von Canyon zu beziehen hat schlanke 8 Wochen gedauert. Einbau ging recht problemlos, bis auf die Umlenkung über dem Tretlager. Hat bissl gedauert, ging aber. Hab die Leitung intern mit Schaumstoffschlauch gegen klappern umwickelt.
> Gefühlt ist die Maschine jetzt deutlich unkonfortabler, weil die Reverb ggü. der Carbonstütze wenig flext. Aber die Vorteile der Absenkung sind für mich größer. Brauche aber noch ein paar Fahrten um mich endgültig zu entscheiden.



Hast du eine Teilenummer o.ä. für die Abdeckung?

Der Komfort ist das, was mich auch etwas abschreckt. Ich konnte mal diese etwas spezielle absenkbare Sattelstütze von Magura testweise verbauen - hat einen Stellmotor und wird ohne Kabel / Hydraulik angesteuert. Allerdings alles äußerst träge und die Optik hat mich auch sehr gestört. Ich glaube aber dennoch, dass mir die Absenkung mehr bringen wird als die Komforteinbußen.. Danke jedenfalls!


----------



## olligpunkt (17. August 2017)

https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/M060-01_BOM_ts.pdf

Pos. 34 u 13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeGreg (19. August 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade erst angefangen nach dem Exceed zu schauen und das erste was mir auffällt,
ist das die CF SL - Modelle entweder mit der Fox Performance 32 Step Cast oder mit der RockShox SID RL unterwegs sind.

Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Gabeln in etwas vergleichbar sind ( evtl. Fox etwas leichter ??? ) oder gibt es da die "pauschal bessere" ?

Das CF SL 7.9 DI2 ist hier im Forum kaum zu finden ( bis auf den Beitrag von Europa ). 
Liegt es am höheren Gewicht + Preis  ( 0,5 KG --> 7.9. Pro Race zu 7.9 DI2 ) oder was würde euch hier "abschrecken" ?

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Lateralus (20. August 2017)

War das Rahmenset nicht neulich ausverkauft? Steht jetzt wieder auf sofort verfügbar. Beschreibung ist unverändert. Also weiter kein Boost?


----------



## filiale (20. August 2017)

ja war ausverkauft, entweder haben sie nachgelegt oder es ist schon der 2018 aber ohne boost.


----------



## Tischgrill (30. August 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> ja war ausverkauft, entweder haben sie nachgelegt oder es ist schon der 2018 aber ohne boost.



Genau, und das Beste: Im Ausverkauf ist der SLX Frame jetzt 300€ billiger. Hab mir gleich einen in L gesichert.


----------



## kommaklar (30. August 2017)

Welcher Steuersatz ist eigentlich bei den Modellen verbaut?
Kenne mich mit den Angaben nicht genau aus.
Habe ein Exceed CF SLX 8.9 Pro Race.
Laut Angaben handelt es sich ja um ein "Cane Creek" Satz.
Ich habe mir jetzt eine Carbongabel bestellt und benötige nun den passenden Gabelkonus.


----------



## marcus_r (31. August 2017)

Hallo!

Hab an meinem Exceed 6.9 gerade die Vorderbremse getauscht und würde nun gern mit der hinteren weitermachen...

Hier ist ja eine Art Schaumstoffrohr im Rahmen verbaut - ist das durchgängig? Kann ich die alte Leitung nach oben hin rausziehen und die neue dann von der Kettenstrebe aus einfädeln?

Geht das problemlos?


----------



## Sepp333 (31. August 2017)

marcus_r schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hab an meinem Exceed 6.9 gerade die Vorderbremse getauscht und würde nun gern mit der hinteren weitermachen...
> 
> ...


Bei ner reverb ist so ein rotes Verbindungsstück dabei! 
Damit hatte ich beide Züge verbunden.
Das hat super geklappt.
Allerdings musste den alten bremszug dafür unten abschneiden


----------



## marcus_r (31. August 2017)

Danke! 

Waren die beiden Leitungen noch mit Bremsflüssigkeit gefüllt?


----------



## Sepp333 (31. August 2017)

marcus_r schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Waren die beiden Leitungen noch mit Bremsflüssigkeit gefüllt?


Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tischgrill (2. September 2017)

Mittwoch mittag Bestellung aufgegeben und jetzt (Samstag) noch keine Bestellbestätigung und auch sonst nichts an Reaktionen. Nur das PayPal-Konto wurde mit dem Kaufbetrag belastet mit dem derzeitigen Status "Offen".

Bekommt man da jetzt generell keine Bestätigung über den Bestelleingang mehr, wie es in jedem kleinen Onlineshop üblich ist? Nicht dass die Bestellung irgendwo in der Luft hängt, während die Ware fröhlich im Hintergrund vergriffen wird


----------



## Meisterjim84 (2. September 2017)

Hab vorigen Dienstag bestellt, und kam am Freitag in Österreich an.
Bestellbestätigung gibts normalerweise immer per email nach Abschluss der Bestellung


----------



## Tischgrill (2. September 2017)

Oh mann was ist da wieder los.... Und jetzt samstags erreiche ich da niemand...


----------



## Zaho (2. September 2017)

marcus_r schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hab an meinem Exceed 6.9 gerade die Vorderbremse getauscht und würde nun gern mit der hinteren weitermachen...
> 
> ...


----------



## Sepp90 (3. September 2017)

Ich kann nächste Woche mein Exceed CF SL 7.9 ProRace bei Canyon abholen und bin im Moment schon Sachen am bestellen, da ich ein paar Dinge ändern möchte, u.a. ist dass die Bremse und die Scheiben.
Bei den Bremsscheiben stellt sich mir jetzt nur die Frage, benötige ich welche mit 6-Loch oder Centerlock?
Die Laufräder sind die XR1501, vlt. kann mir ja jemand mit dem selben Model bzw. den selben Laufrädern sagen was hier verbaut ist.
Danke schonmal vorab.


----------



## jmertgen (3. September 2017)

Sepp90 schrieb:


> Ich kann nächste Woche mein Exceed CF SL 7.9 ProRace bei Canyon abholen und bin im Moment schon Sachen am bestellen, da ich ein paar Dinge ändern möchte, u.a. ist dass die Bremse und die Scheiben.
> Bei den Bremsscheiben stellt sich mir jetzt nur die Frage, benötige ich welche mit 6-Loch oder Centerlock?
> Die Laufräder sind die XR1501, vlt. kann mir ja jemand mit dem selben Model bzw. den selben Laufrädern sagen was hier verbaut ist.
> Danke schonmal vorab.


6 loch.... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (3. September 2017)

XR1501 haben in der Regel 6 loch, findest Du auch auf der Homepage von DTswiss, kannst ja mal nachschauen.


----------



## Sepp90 (3. September 2017)

Ok, danke.
Auf der Homepage von DT Swiss gibt es beide Varianten bei den XR1501, das hilft daher leider nicht weiter.


----------



## Alpde (4. September 2017)

Am Plattkofel


----------



## Tischgrill (5. September 2017)

So, das Exceed Rahmenkit ist in Größe L ausverkauft. Ging schnell, war aber zu erwarten.

Damit geht dieser Rahmen nicht in 2018 über wie z.B. das Lux schon zum x.ten Mal. Grund wird sein, dass das Exceed 2018 als Boost-Version laufen wird denke ich. 

Jetzt habe ich aber mir noch einen Rahmen mit dem "alten" Maß gesichert, damit ich alle Laufräder und das XX1-Kettenblatt weiter nutzen kann. Geplante Laufzeit dann ca. 4-5 Jahre bevor wieder eine grundlegende Neuerung ansteht.


----------



## Alpde (6. September 2017)

Gute Entscheidung u.es fährt sich echt gut.Für den Preis u.Gewicht ein Schnäppchen


----------



## Tischgrill (6. September 2017)

Doch nix mit ausverkauft, jetzt wieder ab Lager seit heute. Versteh das nicht. Wahrscheinlich diverse Rückläufer oder stornierte Aufträge oder unerwarteter Nachschub aus Fernost, aber unter ausverkauft versteh ich eigentlich, dass da nix mehr kommt.

Trotzdem ist mir mein Exceed sicher, dass nach einigem Hin und Her jetzt unterwegs ist per DHL und den Grand Canyon Rahmen ersetzen wird, welcher wiederum mittelfristig durch einen Neuaufbau mein Zweitbike, ein Alu-26er, endgültig in Rente schicken wird.


----------



## DER_DEPP (6. September 2017)

Ich habe mir das 6.9 angeschafft, hauptsächlich, weil es so stark reduziert und das Grand Canyon ausverkauft war. Ich denke ich werde den LRS durch was selber gebautes ersetzen (wiege nur 70kg, da kann es auch etwas filigranes sein). Bremsen sollen auch irgendwann durch XT-Bremsen ersetzt werden.
Aktuell denke ich auch darüber nach, als erstes eine versenkbare Stütze oder flexible Carbonstütze zu verbauen. Gibt es auch versenkbare Stütze, die etwas federn? Etwas mehr Komfort wäre schon nett. Ich fahre keine Rennen etc. Habe das Rad hauptsächlich als Crosserersatz. Besondere Fahrkünste habe ich (noch) nicht aber früher hab ich die Stütze auch immer versenkt und es wäre denke ich schon angenehmer, die nicht beim Bergabfahren zwischen den Beinen rumbaumeln zu haben...
Ich möchte auch gerne erstmal den Umwerfer behalten. Geht das dann überhaupt mit der Zugführung für die Stütze ohne dass das irgendwie kollidiert? Dass es die passende Kappe dafür gibt habe ich schon gesehen aber die Modelle, die von Canyon hier und in USA mit versenkbarer Stütze ausgeliefert werden, haben glaube ich keinen Umwerfer.

Zum Thema Boost: Ist es denn offiziell, dass der Rahmen mit Bosst kommt? Falls nein, würde ich es sehr bezweifeln. Der Rahmen ist noch sehr neu und alle Formen müssten neu entwickelt und hergestellt werden. Außerdem muss der Rahmen größtenteils neu entwickelt und getestet werden.



luxaltera schrieb:


> Hab die Felge nicht dicht bekommen da diese nur zusammengesteckt ist und der Stoff nicht dicht bleibt. Hab dann relativ schnell die Geduld verloren  aber vielleicht probiere ich am Wochenende nochmal mit etwas gorilla tape mein Glück. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Im Moment überlege ich um auf 1x umzusteigen wie beim Enduro. Aber dann mit Eagle


Ich hab es eigentlich mit Gorilla Tape dicht bekommen. Das erste Laufrad war ohne Milch noch minimal undicht. Das zweite war eigentlich sogar ohne Milch dicht. Sind meine ersten tubeless-Erfahrungen, hätte man also sicher etwas besser machen können. Ich habe allerdings auch sofort Schwalbe Addix Reifen genommen, weil die Contis wohl nicht dicht sein sollen und ich beim meinem ersten tubeless-LRS mich nicht mit sowas rumärgern wollte.


----------



## Sepp90 (6. September 2017)

Ich war mir vor zwei Woche vor Ort das Exceed ansehen und habe mich dabei auch etwas mit dem Canyon Mitarbeiter unterhalten.
Er meinte das es zum nächsten Jahr am Exceed Änderungen geben würde. Ich habe ihn dann auch auf Boost angesprochen.
Auf den Boost Hinterbau ist er nicht direkt eingegangen, er sagte nur das es, soweit er wüsste, keine Geometrieänderungen geben würde.
Die Änderungen beziehen sich wie jedes Jahr wohl nur auf das Design, also Farbe, Position der Schriftzüge, ...
Und natürlich die Ausstattungsvarianten, aber ich denke das ist ja sowieso klar.


----------



## Tischgrill (7. September 2017)

Mein Exceed Rahmen ist da. Größe L. Gewicht mit Steuersatz und ohne die mitgelieferte Sattelklemme 1045 Gramm. Ohne den Steuersatz wohl recht genau 1000 Gramm plusminus ein paar Zerquetschte.

Frage jetzt: Weiß jemand, wofür die schwarze und weiße "Kunststofffäden" sind, die durch alle Stellen sich durch den Rahmen ziehen, wo später die Kabelzüge durchlaufen?


----------



## kommaklar (7. September 2017)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Mein Exceed Rahmen ist da. Größe L. Gewicht mit Steuersatz und ohne die mitgelieferte Sattelklemme 1045 Gramm. Ohne den Steuersatz wohl recht genau 1000 Gramm plusminus ein paar Zerquetschte.
> 
> Frage jetzt: Weiß jemand, wofür die schwarze und weiße "Kunststofffäden" sind, die durch alle Stellen sich durch den Rahmen ziehen, wo später die Kabelzüge durchlaufen?


Montagehilfen, bzw. "Liner" um die Züge und Leitungen durch dem Rahmen zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (7. September 2017)

Hatte auch überlegt den L zu bestellen, aber bei der Werbung M=870gr und L soll dann 1000gr wiegen sind 1500 Euro zuviel. Für 100gr mehr bekommt man China Carbon für 500 Euro.


----------



## jmertgen (8. September 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Hatte auch überlegt den L zu bestellen, aber bei der Werbung M=870gr und L soll dann 1000gr wiegen sind 1500 Euro zuviel. Für 100gr mehr bekommt man China Carbon für 500 Euro.


Für 1499 kannst auch das Cf 6.9 nehmen... Da hast dann den schweren Rahmen aber nen komplett Rad.
Jede 100 gr. Leichter Kosten halt.
Und 1100 gr. Nen China Rahmen in L... Die geben die Gewichte in der kleinsten Größe an.... Das dürfte dann S sein.
So wie das Radon auch macht... Immer die kleinste Größe
Also Ist der L mit Steuersatz 1000 gr. Doch ganz Okay! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (8. September 2017)

jmertgen schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk



Die 1000gr sind bereits ohne Steuersatz.

Aber beim Rest haste schon Recht.


----------



## Alpde (8. September 2017)

Mein M Rahmen wiegt mit eingepressten Steuersatzlagerschalen,ohneSattelklemme u.hintere Steckachse 904g
Steuersatz einzel habe ich 94 gewogen,der Anschlag ist relativ schwer


----------



## BuckPfeife (9. September 2017)

Mein Rahmen in Gr. L wiegt exakt 940g (ohne Innenlager-90g, Steuersatz-108g, Steckachse-67g).

Keine Ahnung wie ihr bei nem Gewicht von 1045g drauf kommt, dass der Steuersatz nur 45g wiegt.


----------



## Alpde (9. September 2017)

Das  bestädigt die Angaben vom Canyon das sie ziemlich genau wiegen  RH L940g M 904g mit eingepressten Lagerschalen für Steuersatz(ohne kompletten Steuersatz)


----------



## filiale (9. September 2017)

Na das hört sich doch schon viel besser an. Danke.


----------



## Tischgrill (9. September 2017)

Wie gesagt, Größe L mit komplettem Steuersatz 1045g gemessen mit Soehnle Digitalwaage. Keine Ahnung was der ganze Steuersatz wiegt, irgendwas knapp unter 1000g werden es dann sein. Auf 50, 60, 70g hin oder her kommts dann wirklich nicht an. 

Zum Vergleich: Der Grand Canyon-Rahmen kommt auf ziemlich genau 300g mehr, auch Größe L. Auch selbst gewogen, nachdem ich den alten Rahmen freigelegt habe.


----------



## spowi2000 (9. September 2017)

Nicht sicher seit wann das auf der US Seite ist.
https://www.canyon.com/en-us/mtb/exceed/exceed-cf-slx-9-0-pro-race-ltd

Wurde auch am Bodensee gezeigt.
https://bikeboard.at/Board/Canyon-Neuheiten-2018-th235910

Eigentlich ja ganz hübsch. Schwarz ist halt Geschmacksfrage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (9. September 2017)

6500 Dollar? Und 19mm Felgen????


----------



## Dennis_1337 (9. September 2017)

Servus zusammen. 
Ist es möglich in den Exceed SLX Rahmen ein BB30 lager zu montieren? Habe einen Quarq Powermeter mit BB30 Welle.. würde da nur ungern hin und her verkaufen/kaufen.


----------



## mcmrks (10. September 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> 6500 Dollar? Und 19mm Felgen????



immerhin ein paar tausender weniger als das epic ...


----------



## Lateralus (10. September 2017)

Ja und?


----------



## mcmrks (10. September 2017)

... also eine überlegung wert.


----------



## Sepp90 (15. September 2017)

Ich hab mal eine Frage, Canyon verbaut zwischen dem hinteren Bremssattel und dem Rahmen je eine Unterlegscheibe an den Befestigungspunkten.
Warum machen die das so bzw. wofür soll die Scheibe gut sein?
Der Bremssattel könnte meiner Meinung nach gerne noch etwas tiefer sitzen, dafür können die Scheiben schonmal nicht sein.
Vlt. damit die Auflagen des Bremssattels wirklich nur im Bereich der U-Scheibe aufliegen und nicht großflächiger?
Was anderes fällt mir da im Moment nicht ein, aber wenn möglich würde ich die gerne weg lassen sofern da nicht doch irgendein Sinn hinter steckt auf den ich gerade nicht komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpde (16. September 2017)

Wie dick sind denn die Scheiben ,ich habe bei meinem Aufbau keine unterlegt,habe ich was vergessen?


----------



## Tischgrill (17. September 2017)

Schaltauge war beim neuen Rahmen schon leicht krumm, jetzt aber gerichtet. Extrem ärgerlich bei so einem teuren Rahmen.  Zum Zurücksenden bin ich vom Rest des Rahmens zu sehr überzeugt schon. Trotzdem fordere ich auf Garantie ein neues Schaltauge an.


----------



## Sepp90 (17. September 2017)

Alpde schrieb:


> Wie dick sind denn die Scheiben ,ich habe bei meinem Aufbau keine unterlegt,habe ich was vergessen?



Das sind stink normale Unterlegscheiben, vlt. einen halben mm dick.
Aber alles was ich den Sattel tiefer bekommen würde wäre schon gut. Meine Beläge nutzen sich an der oberen Kante etwa 1-1,5mm nicht ab.
Weiß allerdings nicht ob es an der Sattelposition oder der 160er leichtbau Bremsscheibe liegt. 
Wobei 160er Scheibe sollte auch 160er Scheibe sein...
Hatte die Bremsscheibe bzw. die gesamte Bremsanlage direkt nach erhalt gewechselt, daher keinen Vergleich.
Es funktioniert aber alles wie es soll.


----------



## BikeGreg (21. September 2017)

Eine Frage zum Rahmen:
Ich habe jetzt die ersten Runden mit dem CF sl 7.9 di2 hinter mir ( matt schwarzer Rahmen ) und frage mich jetzt 
wie die matte Rahmenoberfläche wohl nach einiger Zeit ausschaut ???
Habt ihr da Probleme mit aufpolierten Flächen ? oder bleibt das matt auch nach einigen Schlampackungen und abwaschen 
gleichmäßig "matt" ..... ich bin da inzwischen etwas unsicher 
Gereinigt wird bei mir nur mit Schlauch und weicher Schlauchbürste von Gardena.

*
Randnotiz: 
Frisch aus der Packung hatte das Bike ein Gewicht von 9,85 KG in M  ( 3 x nachgewogen, dachte schon die hätten was vergessen ).


----------



## filiale (21. September 2017)

Das Oberrohr wird glänzend, je nachdem wie oft Du putzt und anfasst.


----------



## BikeGreg (22. September 2017)

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich werd mal versuchen das Oberrohr zu schonen  ....
...da hätte Canyon besser die Oberseite glänzend und die Schrift matt gemacht.


----------



## Mispark (24. September 2017)

Will jemand seine 
*CANYON S25 VCLS 2.0 CF MTB SATTELSTÜTZE  gegen eine neue unmontierte*
*CANYON S29 VCLS 2.0 CF MTB SATTELSTÜTZE aus dem Exceed 7.9 mit Wertausgleich tauschen?

Dann bitte melden. 
*


----------



## Ritzibi (30. September 2017)

Moin,

bin am überlegen mir ein Exceeed zuzulegen.
Welche Größe würdet ihr bei 1,83 7nd SL 84 empfehlen?


----------



## Tischgrill (30. September 2017)

Mit deiner Schrittlänge auf jeden Fall L! (Auch wenn dir jetzt gleich einige traditionell zu M raten werden)

Hättest du wie ich SL 90 (auch bei 1,83), dann hättest du das Problem wie ich genau zwischen L und XL zu sein. Denn habe bei meinem L Rahmen die Sattelstütze bis 2cm vor Maximalauszug draussen. Und so eine weit rausgezogene Stütze stresst diesen Leichtbaurahmen. Das gilt erst recht für das Exceed SLX.


----------



## Alpde (1. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke wenn die Hersteller eine 400mm Stütze verbauen kann man sie auch bis zu Max. ausziehen wenn die Mindesteinstecktiefe für den Rahmen passt.Ich fahre M SL 86 bei  Grösse 178.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpfeil (2. Oktober 2017)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Hättest du wie ich SL 90 (auch bei 1,83), dann hättest du das Problem wie ich genau zwischen L und XL zu sein.


Hallo Tischgrill,
ich denke auch über den Kauf eines Exceed nach, daher meine Frage.
Warum meinst du mit SL 90 an der Grenze zu einem XL Rahmen zu sein.
Ich bin 1,84m mit SL 90. Das PPS von Canyon empfiehlt einen L - Rahmen und ändert dies erst ab einer SL von 95, was m.E. doch ein ganz schöner Unterschied ist.


----------



## jmertgen (2. Oktober 2017)

SL90 bei1,83 ein L und noch weit entfernt von XL

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ritzibi (2. Oktober 2017)

Hab mir jetzt ein L geholt, war die richtige Entscheidung, M wäre zu klein gewesen, so passt es.
Danke an alle für die Tips.


----------



## Ritzibi (2. Oktober 2017)

Aber mal ne andere Frage.
Hat schon mal jemand be8 der Fox-Gabel den Lockout auf Bedienung direkt an der Gabel umgebaut?
Muss sagen der Lenkerremote ist Jan ein schlechter Scherz und an der gabel mag ich den lockout eh lieber


----------



## jmertgen (2. Oktober 2017)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Aber mal ne andere Frage.
> Hat schon mal jemand be8 der Fox-Gabel den Lockout auf Bedienung direkt an der Gabel umgebaut?
> Muss sagen der Lenkerremote ist Jan ein schlechter Scherz und an der gabel mag ich den lockout eh lieber


Was für Gabel hast denn verbaut... Bei mir die mit den 3 position verbaut... Hab Fox geschrieben welche Einheit ich zum Umbau brauche... Da ja Grip Kartusche.
Ich habe den Lenker auch lieber Hebelfrei!
Obwohl die Lenker Fernbedienung gut Funktioniert und sehr wertig ist von Fox... Außer die Modelle mit nur auf/zu.. Die aus Kunststoff... So wie die teilweise Rock-Shox-Federgabeln haben 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ritzibi (2. Oktober 2017)

Verbaut ist die FOX PERFORMANCE 32 STEP CAST REMOTE im 6.9 pro Race 
Der Hebel ist echt billig mit nur 2 Positionen, hab ich abgebaut.


----------



## jmertgen (2. Oktober 2017)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 649631 Anhang anzeigen 649632 Verbaut ist die FOX PERFORMANCE 32 STEP CAST REMOTE im 6.9 pro Race
> Der Hebel ist echt billig mit nur 2 Positionen, hab ich abgebaut.


Ja das Ding ist der Hammer... Ich warte noch auf die Antwort von Fox 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ritzibi (2. Oktober 2017)

Könnte evtl die hier sein. https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=183992;menu=1000,2,121;mid[242]=1;page=3
Ich Blick da nicht durch.
FIT 4 , grip, trallala....
Eigentlich weiß ich im Prinzip nicht mal welche Gabel ich genau habe.


----------



## jmertgen (2. Oktober 2017)

Ja das Ding hab ich auch im Auge... Die 32 sc performance gibt's nur als Grip...wenn ich mich nicht irre. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (4. Oktober 2017)

Hab mal bestellt, sollte morgen eintrudeln.
Meld mich dann wenn´s geklappt hat.
Einbaueinleitung hab ich zwar nirgends gefunden, sollte aber nicht der riesen Aufwand sein!?


----------



## jmertgen (4. Oktober 2017)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Hab mal bestellt, sollte morgen eintrudeln.
> Meld mich dann wenn´s geklappt hat.
> Einbaueinleitung hab ich zwar nirgends gefunden, sollte aber nicht der riesen Aufwandsein!?


Gibt's auf Youtube...




Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ritzibi (4. Oktober 2017)

Jupp,

hatte ich mittlerweile auch gefunden, trotzdem danke.


----------



## Ritzibi (6. Oktober 2017)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Könnte evtl die hier sein. https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=183992;menu=1000,2,121;mid[242]=1;page=3
> Ich Blick da nicht durch.
> FIT 4 , grip, trallala....
> Eigentlich weiß ich im Prinzip nicht mal welche Gabel ich genau habe.



Moin,

kurze Satusmeldung.
Teil gestern gekommen, eingebaut und macht genau das was es soll, passt also.
Einbau ist eigentlich ganz einfach, lediglich die Minifeder und das Kügelchen zu montieren ist etwas fummelig.
Am besten ne kleine Fettpackung auf die beiden Teile damit die aneinenader "kleben" und mit ner Pinzette in die Nut einsetzen.
Die dünne Scheibe drüber, den Sicherungring vorsichtig von oben mit nem Schraubendreher über den Bolzen schieben bis er einrastet.
Hebel drauf, festrschrauben - geht


----------



## jmertgen (6. Oktober 2017)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kurze Satusmeldung.
> Teil gestern gekommen, eingebaut und macht genau das was es soll, passt also.
> ...


Perfekt... Dann kann ich mir das Ding ja auch ordern.
Kannst noch nen Bild einstellen mit fertigen Umbau. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ritzibi (6. Oktober 2017)

Kein Problem, kommt heute abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmertgen (6. Oktober 2017)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Kein Problem, kommt heute abend


http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-REMOTE-KIT/Service-Set--2017-Grip-Topcap-Interface-Parts.html
Das wäre eigentlich der richtige Hebel für die Grip 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ritzibi (6. Oktober 2017)

jmertgen schrieb:


> http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-REMOTE-KIT/Service-Set--2017-Grip-Topcap-Interface-Parts.html
> Das wäre eigentlich der richtige Hebel für die Grip
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk



Nö,

das Set hier: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=183992;menu=1000,2,121;mid[242]=1;page=3


----------



## DER_DEPP (7. Oktober 2017)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> ... Hab die Leitung intern mit Schaumstoffschlauch gegen klappern umwickelt.
> ...


 Ist jetzt zwar eine allgemeinere frage aber wo hast du den Schaumstoffschlauch denn gekauft? Habe ewig gesucht aber nirgends etwas gefunden...


----------



## Ritzibi (7. Oktober 2017)

Hier noch die versprochenen Bilder.
Das ist ein Exceed 6.9
Der Umbausatz ist für Performance Gabeln ab MJ 2016, gibt’s auch für Factory Gabeln.
Umbau ist wie oben schon erwähnt kein Thema.


----------



## fergo (15. Oktober 2017)

Hallo!
Habe gestern mein 8.0 Pro Race 2018 in XL erhalten. Heute hat sich bei der ersten Ausfahrt nach ca 900 Hm mit einem lauten Knacken der Freilauf des Spline 1501 Hinterrades verabschiedet........ein Traum, mitten in der Pampa. Zu Hause ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass ich vorne die erwartete Felge mit 25mm Maulweite verbaut habe u das defekte Hinterrad nur eine 22,5mm breite Felge hat. Ist das normal oder habe ich sowieso ein falsches Laufrad hinten erhalten?
Schöne Grüße


----------



## jmertgen (15. Oktober 2017)

fergo schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Habe gestern mein 8.0 Pro Race 2018 in XL erhalten. Heute hat sich bei der ersten Ausfahrt nach ca 900 Hm mit einem lauten Knacken der Freilauf des Spline 1501 verabschiedet........ein Traum, mitten in der Pampa. Zu Hause ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass ich vorne die erwartete Felge mit 25mm Maulweite verbaut habe u das defekte Hinterrad nur eine 22,5mm breite Felge hat. Ist das normal oder habe ich sowieso ein falsches Laufrad hinten erhalten?
> Schöne Grüße


Das richtig so.... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## standy1000 (15. Oktober 2017)

Hi Zusammen,
kennt von Euch jemand eine Bezugsquelle für Außenzugtüllen mit langer Spitze? Diese wird beim Exceed zur Umlenkung des Schaltzugs am BB cable guide unterhalb desTretlagers verwendet. Habe diese bisher nur im Schaltugset "Dura Ace Schaltinnenzug Polymer beschichtet" gefunden (https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...-1,2mm-x-2100mm-mit-endkappe-491014/wg_id-470). Oder kennt jemand Alternativen anderer Hersteller?


----------



## DER_DEPP (16. Oktober 2017)

Gibt es z.B. von jagwire. Laut der Explosionszeichung verbaut Canyon auch die von jagwire. http://www.ebay.de/itm/Jagwire-Endh...514242?hash=item2a34fb5a02:g:zNAAAOSwjaRZytSC


----------



## baden_biker (16. Oktober 2017)

Sonntagstour durch Schwarzwald und Reben-Vorland


----------



## baden_biker (16. Oktober 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwaenks (20. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

habe jetzt lange gewartet bis die neuen Exceed Modelle endlich bestellt werden konnten.
Ich schwanke hier zwischen dem CF SL 7.0 Pro Race und dem CF SL 6.0 Pro Race

Eine Frage hierzu. Sind es die 700 € Preisunterschied wert? Soweit ich informiert bin liegt dieser hauptsächlich an der SRAM Schaltung.
Ist es diese Wert?

Dank für eure Hilfe

Kurz zu mir. Ich fahre jedes Jahr ca. 4.000 bis 5.000 km. Viel im bayerischen Wald und mehrmals im Jahr in den Alpen (auch Alpencross usw)


----------



## jmertgen (20. Oktober 2017)

schwaenks schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe jetzt lange gewartet bis die neuen Exceed Modelle endlich bestellt werden konnten.
> Ich schwanke hier zwischen dem CF SL 7.0 Pro Race und dem CF SL 6.0 Pro Race
> ...


Nicht nur die Schaltgruppe GX gegen XO
Sondern auch die Laufräder.... Die Variostütze... Lenker Vorbau Kombi.. Griffe...alles anders... Lohnt sich definitiv der Aufpreis! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mtbfux (24. Oktober 2017)

Hoi zusammen,
fahre ein Lux (2017) in Größe M. Passt gut.
Will evtl jetzt noch ein Exceed kaufen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob auch M oder doch S.
Ich bin 172 bei SL 80.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## mcmrks (25. Oktober 2017)

nimm „m“.

die überstandshöhe ist vielleicht etwas knapp, aber der rest wird besser passen als „s“. 
das exceed ist ein tolles rad, ich bin immer noch begeistert.


----------



## mtbfux (25. Oktober 2017)

Wie ist denn die Überstandshöhe? Ist auf der Website nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## Lateralus (25. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe mich bei 1,73 und 80 auf dem Bikefestival Willingen bei Canyon vermessen und beraten lassen. Empfehlung war S!


----------



## Erstbremser (14. November 2017)

Hallo. 
Ich wollte die Canyon Achse hinten, gegen eine Schraubachse tauschen.
Hat das schon jemand gemacht und kann mir eine empfehlen?
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der Konus bei allen Herstellern  identisch ist.
Laut Canyon, soll zum Beispiel die Syntace x12 nicht passen.
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Sepp90 (14. November 2017)

Ich habe die hintere Achse gegen eine Syntace X12 getauscht.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, habe ich diese aufgrund einiger Beiträge aus dem Forum, z.B. hier, gekauft, wo diese Achse auch verwendet wurde.
Diese passt einwandfrei und ich bin damit nun auch schon einige km ohne Probleme gefahren.


----------



## Erstbremser (14. November 2017)

Canyon sagte mir das die Syntace eine andere Gewindesteigung hätte.
Soviel da zu!
Dann werde ich sie mir mal holen.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (14. November 2017)

Ich kenne mich mit Gewinden nicht aus, aber ev. ist der Steigungsunterschied so gering dass es zwar von den Steigungswerten unterschiedlich ist, aber dennoch stramm reingeschraubt werden kann.
Da würde ich mal einen Werkzeugmacher fragen der das abschätzen kann.


----------



## Sepp90 (14. November 2017)

Ja, es gibt verschiedene Gewindesteigungen, aber die passen untereinander nicht. 
Klar mit genug Kraft bzw. Hebel geht alles irgendwie, aber ich würde mal behaupten, dass wenn sich die Achse von Hand eindrehen lässt, alles schon seine Richtigkeit hat.


----------



## Alpde (17. November 2017)

Das Gewinde ist M12x1.Ich habe eine von Shift Up 12x142mm X-12 L167 von  R2 Bike.Artikelnr.15282.Lief etwas schwergängig vom Eloxal,habe es dann mit einem Schneideisen m12x1 nachgeschnitten.


----------



## Crissi (24. November 2017)

rbm schrieb:


> Das wäre dann das original ;-)
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 584435



Hi, wie hat sich denn die Zugverlegung des Remotezuges bewährt. Hab mein Radl eben erst ausgepackt und zusammen gebaut und war etwas verwundert über die Verlegung des Zuges hinter dem Gabelschaft.


----------



## fergo (25. November 2017)

Alpde schrieb:


> Das Gewinde ist M12x1.Ich habe eine von Shift Up 12x142mm X-12 L167 von  R2 Bike.Artikelnr.15282.Lief etwas schwergängig vom Eloxal,habe es dann mit einem Schneideisen m12x1 nachgeschnitten.



Extralite blacklock 12.2 passt ebenfalls perfekt, obwohl "Specialized" in der Artikelbeschreibung steht.


----------



## Nereton (16. Dezember 2017)

kann die SRAM X01 Eagle Grip Shift, 12s auch durch eine Trigger erstetz werden? Welche wäre dafür ideal und preislich auch Akzeptabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chilla13 (20. Dezember 2017)

Moinsen,
kann mir jemand sagen, ob ein 36er QX1 Kettenblatt am Exceed gefahren werden kann. 34er wäre mir nämlich ein bisschen zu klein.

Grüße


----------



## larres (20. Dezember 2017)

Ja, das müsste eigentlich gehen. Die haben die Kettenstreben relativ clever angeordnet, so das man auch größer als 38Z fahren kann. Hängt natürlich auch von der Kettenlinie ab, die man fährt...


----------



## Tomster1979 (27. Dezember 2017)

Nabend zusammen ,

Bin letztes Jahr von einem Spectral AL 2x11 auf ein Strive CF 8.0 mit Eagle 1x12 gewechselt.
Das Bike ist ein Traum , die Tourenfähigkeit wurde dadurch natürlich eingeschränkt ( war mir schon bewusst ).
Für meine Feierabend Runde, kleinere Touren am freien Tag sowie den Hometrail im Dorf Wald ist ein Fully nicht zwingend nötig. 
Das hab ich mit dem Strive ( ist mein einziges Rad aktuell ) immer abgespult . Angeschafft wurde es hauptsächlich für die Besuche auf Flowtrails und Bike Parks. 

Soviel zur Vorgeschichte. 
Bin nun auch durch die im Winter selteneren Gravity Aktivitäten an dem Punkt , ein Zweitrad anschaffen zu wollen  
War heute mal wieder bei Canyon und hab mich noch mal vermessen gelassen und bin dann mal ein paar Bikes Probe gefahren .
Grand Canyon , Exceed und Pathlite hab ich getestet . Bei allen liege ich bei 1,72 und SL 82 zwischen S und M. 
Bin alle auch entsprechend in S und M gefahren . S passt eigentlich genauso gut wie M , hab mich immer wohl gefühlt .
Auf M wird die Sitzposition entsprechend sportlicher bzw. auf S eher aufrecht . Ich hab schlussendlich eher zu M tendiert..

Da mir das Exceed doch am besten gefallen hat , hab ich mal den Thread hier bissje durchstöbert . 
Der Trend geht bei meinen Maßen wohl doch eher Richtung M, wenn ich das richtig lese ?  

Wann kommt beim Exceed eigentlich immer der Modellwechsel ? 
Die aktuellen 18er Modelle sind noch nicht so lange draußen , oder ?


P.S aktuell stehe ich zwischen SL 6.0 und SL 7.0 
Tendiere stark zu 2x11, da mir die 1x12 Bandbreite für Touren zu knapp ist 


Grüße Tom


----------



## Lateralus (27. Dezember 2017)

Ich war beim Bike Festival am Canyonstand und habe mich vermessen und beraten lassen. 173 mit 81. Tool sagte auch M, der Canyononkel riet mir aber zu S.


----------



## Tomster1979 (27. Dezember 2017)

Mir hat die FitnessBike orientierte Dame heute eher M geraten . So unterschiedlich ist das oft .
Beim Spectral hat bei mir auch M super gepasst , beim Strive mit der Race Geo war M definitiv zu groß , da fahre ich S ( Race )

Muss auch sagen , daß ich über die SL82 überrascht heute war , zuhause hatte ich etwa 80 gemessen


----------



## Sepp90 (27. Dezember 2017)

Ich wohne auch in der näheren Umgebung von Canyon und war im Herbst und eigentlich auch davor schon immer mal wieder, wenn ich bei Canyon war, nur mal nach dem Exceed schauen.
Im Herbst bei der Sale-Aktion konnte ich dann nicht wiederstehen und habe die Probefahrt dort genutzt um auch das gleiche Problem wie du es hast zu lösen. 
Ich bin 1,70m bei 80er SL, das Tool meinte Ende S bzw. Anfang M, super, genau wie beim Nerve damals, das hatte ich in S genommen.
Größe S fand ich auch am Exceed schlussendlich vom Gefühl her besser, ja es ist etwas kürzer aber bei M war mir die Position Sattel zu Lenker und Sattelüberhöhung nicht so passend, alles irgendwie so aufgesetzt, weis nicht wie ich es besser beschreiben soll. 
Selbst mein Exceed in S fahre ich jetzt ohne Spacer und mit negativ verbautem Vorbau, damit der Sattel leicht über dem Lenker steht.
Weiß nicht ob das beim M so ohne weiteres geklappt hätte.
Aber da ist ja vieles sehr subjetiv und du bist ja auch nochmal 2 cm Größer...

Ja, die 18er Modelle sind erst vor kurzem veröffentlicht worden, so vor 3-4 Wochen vielleicht.

Bzgl. Bandbreite, mein Nerve hat 3x10 und beim Exceed mit 1x12 vermisse ich nichts, überlege sogar das Nerve entsprechend umzubauen. Und ich fahre mit beiden Rädern auch längere Touren (100km+ und 2000hm+) und Marathons, geht also schon. Wobei man natürlich sagen muss, bei 2- bzw 3-fach Antrieben ist die Abstufung schon etwas feiner. Wobei viele Gänge natürlich mehrfach vorhanden sind, das sieht man beim Ritzelrechner z.B. sehr gut, wenn man das mal etwas vergleicht.

P.S. auch der Canyon Mitarbeiter meinte bei mir Größe S wäre besser als M.


----------



## chilla13 (27. Dezember 2017)

Tja, ich messe 1,75m bei 79er SL und fahre einen M Rahmen. Um mehr Überhöhung in die Kiste zu bekommen, habe ich ein anderes Steuersatzoberteil und einen 90mm -25 Grad Vorbau montiert. Mehr Überhöhung fände ich zwar besser, aber der S Rahmen hat ja auch nur ein ein cm kürzeres Steuerrohr.


----------



## Tomster1979 (27. Dezember 2017)

Ok danke für eure Einschätzungen .
Noch hab ich nicht bestellt , und ich werde wohl noch mal paar Tage drüber schlafen .
Am besten fahre ich vor der finalen Entscheidung noch mal hin bzw. bestelle es zum Abholen.
Hatte eigentlich nur 1300-1500€ für mein Zweitrad einkalkuliert , da das Strive Cf zuletzt erst ein ordentliches Loch gerissen hat , aber
das Exceed hat mir sofort gefallen , und ich ärgere mich wohl doch im Nachhinein , wenn ich mich fürs günstigere Grand Canyon entschiede ..

Zur Eagle :
Am Strive möchte ich auch nix anders fahren , ich vermisse da den vorderen Umwerfer null .
Bin vorne von 34 auf 30 gegangen und komme so uphill und downhill gut zurecht , auch bei sehr steilen Anstiegen.
Fürs Touren fehlt mir aber entweder oben oder unten mindestens ein Gang , je nach montiertem Kettenblatt ..
Beim 2x11 Antrieb beim Spectral war die Bandbreite einfach etwas größer und für mich passender ..


----------



## Tomster1979 (30. Dezember 2017)

Moin zusammen .

Bin seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines SL 7.0 Pro Race 
Hab mich dann doch für die Eagle mit Grip Shift und die bessere Ausstatung mit versenkbarer Sattelstütze und DT LRS entschieden .
Da es meine Wunschfarbe Black Sea beim Pro Race nicht gab , ist es dann stealth geworden ..
Hab mich mit 1,72m und SL 82 dann auch für Gr. M entschieden 

Schon ganz heiß auf die erste Ausfahrt , aber hier regnet es in Strömen ..


----------



## Tomster1979 (2. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen .

Mein Rahmen weist leider eine Unregelmäßigkeit im Oberrohr auf. 
Für mich sieht das ganz deutlich wie ein Kratzer aus , nicht wie eine Verbundstelle durch die Produktion .
Canyon behauptet , daß das normal ist und verweist auf einen entsprechenden Support Center Artikel hin , 
in dem diese Verbundstellen beschrieben sind .

Was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rbm (2. Januar 2018)

Hat mein CF SL 7.9 auch so im Oberrohr.


----------



## Sepp90 (2. Januar 2018)

meins auch...


----------



## filiale (2. Januar 2018)

normal bei UD carbon


----------



## Tomster1979 (2. Januar 2018)

Ok also kein Einzelfall . Diese Verbundnähte kenne ich . Das bei mir sieht halt mehr wie ne Abschürfung aus. 
Scheint dann wohl doch normal zu sein..


----------



## silvo33 (2. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich ne Zeitlang stiller Leser gewesen bin, hab ich mich nun entschlossen hier mal aktiv zu werden.

Bin von einem Cannondale F-SI nun auf das SLX 8.0 PRO RACE umgestiegen und bin sehr angetan von dem neuen Hobel. Bisher habe ich am Bike nur das Kettenblatt, nun ein ovales mit 38 Zähnen, gewechselt. Von der Gripshift bin ich begeistert, funktioniert wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, hoffentlich auch auf Dauer. Die Sattelstütze find ich vom Komfort her super, jedoch ist diese sehr Reinigungsintensiv, im vergleich zu einer "normalen".


----------



## filiale (2. Januar 2018)

Was gibt es da denn zu reinigen ?
Hast Du es mal aus dem Karton heraus gewogen (ohne Pedale etc.) ? Welche Größe ?


----------



## silvo33 (2. Januar 2018)

Es setzt sich halt viel Sand bzw. ähnliches zwischen den zwei "Balltfedern" fest. Und diesen Dreck bekommt ich nur heraus, wenn ich die Sattelstütze aus den Sitzrohr herausziehe usw....evtl. gibt es ja einen einfacheren Weg...

Gewogen hab ich es bisher nicht, kann ich heute Abend mal machen. Größe M.


----------



## Alpde (2. Januar 2018)

Ich fahre die Sattelstütze seit dem Frühjahr 2017,etwas schwer aber super Komfort.Das mit dem Schmutz ist wirklich kein Problem,habe sie bis jetzt erst einmal gereinigt bei fast 4000km u.das nur weil ich den Sattel getauscht habe .Mein Oberrohr sieht bei meinem SLX Rahmen auch genau gleich aus.


----------



## silvo33 (2. Januar 2018)

Funktionell mache ich mir keine Sorgen...mag aber den durch die Schlammschicht entstehen Streifen nicht
Mit dem Oberrohr hab ich wohl Glück gehabt, man sieht keine Verbundstelle.
Eben das Bike auf der Waage gehabt, 9,00 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomster1979 (2. Januar 2018)

Meins geht jedenfalls zurück . Canyon hat einen neuen Auftrag erstellt , das alte  verpacke ich morgen  ..
Hoffentlich hab ich beim nächsten auch Glück .


Das aktuelle war ein to-Go Bike , das dort im Karton schon lag . Hatte auch beim Auspacken das Gefühl , daß es schon ein Rückläufer war ..


----------



## bartos0815 (3. Januar 2018)

Tomster1979 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen .
> 
> Mein Rahmen weist leider eine Unregelmäßigkeit im Oberrohr auf.
> Für mich sieht das ganz deutlich wie ein Kratzer aus , nicht wie eine Verbundstelle durch die Produktion .
> ...


Völlig normal!


----------



## jmertgen (3. Januar 2018)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Völlig normal!


Bild.....? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crissi (3. Januar 2018)

jmertgen schrieb:


> Bild.....?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-exceed-cf-sl-slx.768811/page-38#post-14998808


----------



## jmertgen (3. Januar 2018)

Tomster1979 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen .
> 
> Mein Rahmen weist leider eine Unregelmäßigkeit im Oberrohr auf.
> Für mich sieht das ganz deutlich wie ein Kratzer aus , nicht wie eine Verbundstelle durch die Produktion .
> ...


Schau dir mal an wie ein Carbon Rahmen hergestellt wird... Dann wirst du verstehen wo das her kommt.. Das völlig normal und kein Kratzer....

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomster1979 (5. Januar 2018)

Moin zusammen .

Gestern kam mein zweites Exceed CF 7.0 SL Race . Hier ist auch eine Struktur auf dem Oberrohr zwar zu erkennen , aber wirklich kaum sichtbar .
Ich hab es nicht geschafft , Fotos zu machen , auf denen man es erkennt . Es scheint also wie von euch beschrieben normal zu sein .

Ich habe das Bike aus dem Karton heraus gewogen . Es wiegt abzüglich des Haltbands 10,35kg , also 150g über Werksangabe .
Sparpotential sehe ich hier bei der TL Umrüstung , beim Vorbau ( möchte sowieso einen etwas kürzeren ) und beim Sattel .
Die KS Lev Si Sattelstütze wäre auch noch eine Option, aber die soll eigentlich drin bleiben .

Apropos Stürze :
Die KS Stütze lässt sich leider ohne Betätigen der Remote mehrere cm komprimieren.
Während dem Betätigen der Remote fährt sie ganz normal ein und aus .
Gibt es da irgendwas zu beachten ?
Der Zug ist ordnungsgemäß eingehängt , am Druck hab ich bisher nichts verändert ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty9er (12. Januar 2018)

Tomster1979 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen .
> 
> Mein Rahmen weist leider eine Unregelmäßigkeit im Oberrohr auf.
> Für mich sieht das ganz deutlich wie ein Kratzer aus , nicht wie eine Verbundstelle durch die Produktion .
> ...


Das ist ganz normal, so sehen Carbonrahmen aus.


----------



## Tomster1979 (12. Januar 2018)

Ok.
Naja ich hab ja jetzt eins , bei dem es glücklicherweise nicht sichtbar ist  

Bin jetzt 100km etwa gefahren und sehr begeistert vom Exceed . Echt eine Rakete im Vergleich zu meinem Enduro  

Gestern den ersten Platten gehabt . 
Welchen Druckbereich fährt man den etwa bei den Maxxis Reifen ? 
Gewicht fahrfertig 82kg , Fahrprofil Schotter / Asphalt gemischt . Hatte mit v/h 2.3/2.5 angefangen , kommt mir aber sehr viel vor . 

Kann es immer nur vom Enduro ableiten und da fahre ich ( auch durch TL ) natürlich deutlich weniger ..

Das Exceed werde ich in den nächsten Tagen auch auf TL umrüsten .. 

Grüße Tom


----------



## filiale (12. Januar 2018)

1.8 und 2.0 reicht locker aus


----------



## Tomster1979 (12. Januar 2018)

Ok danke , werde ich mal probieren


----------



## bartos0815 (12. Januar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> 1.8 und 2.0 reicht locker aus


außer du willst ohne grip schnell rollen dann einfach 3bar rein...
leider rollen die maxxis bei luftdrücken unter 1,8bar mmn sehr bescheiden für xc reifen. dafür haben sich guten grip...


----------



## Tomster1979 (12. Januar 2018)

Macht die Unstellung auf TL dann noch mal was aus am idealen Druckbereich , oder ist das eher ein Gewichtsvorteil und Pannen Schutz ?


----------



## filiale (12. Januar 2018)

Gewicht und Pannenschutz.


----------



## Crissi (12. Januar 2018)

Tomster1979 schrieb:


> Macht die Unstellung auf TL dann noch mal was aus am idealen Druckbereich , oder ist das eher ein Gewichtsvorteil und Pannen Schutz ?




Ich überlege gerade ob ich auf tubolitos umsteige. Die „schwere“ version wiegt 85gr/stck.


----------



## alvis (12. Januar 2018)

Crissi schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade ob ich auf tubolitos umsteige. Die „schwere“ version wiegt 85gr/stck.



60ml Milch funktionieren bestimmt besser...
Und leichter ist es auch


----------



## Ritzibi (13. Januar 2018)

Wichtig ist auch den Luftdruck mal mit nem gescheiten Prüfer gegenzuchecken.
Meine Standpumpe gaukelt auch 2 bar vor und es sind mit nem separaten Luftdruckprüfer nur 1,5bar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crissi (13. Januar 2018)

alvis schrieb:


> 60ml Milch funktionieren bestimmt besser...
> Und leichter ist es auch



Naja, es gibt ja noch den s-tubo, der wiegt 45 gr. Ob das mit der Milch besser funktioniert? Da gibts ja auch die verschiedensten Meinungen. Und 60 ml Milch wiegen auch.


----------



## Tomster1979 (13. Januar 2018)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Wichtig ist auch den Luftdruck mal mit nem gescheiten Prüfer gegenzuchecken.
> Meine Standpumpe gaukelt auch 2 bar vor und es sind mit nem separaten Luftdruckprüfer nur 1,5bar.



Die Frage ist ja , wo genau die Wahrheit liegt  

Kannst du einen guten Reifendruck Prüfer empfehlen ?


----------



## Tomster1979 (15. Januar 2018)

Tag zusammen .

Ich möchte einen kürzeren ( und auch leichteren ) Vorbau. 
Könnt ihr was empfehlen ?

Ich hatte den Syntace Liteforce 60mm favorisiert. Hat den jemand montiert und kann berichten ? 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Syntace/LiteForce-Vorbau-Modell-2017-p52042/


----------



## Sepp90 (15. Januar 2018)

Ich habe bei mir den Newmen Evolution SL 318.2 verbaut und bin damit sehr zufrieden. 
Montage ging einwandfrei, der Lenker darf nur nicht zu viel Rise haben, dann könnte es Probleme geben wie ich gelesen habe.
Mein Lenker mit 7mm Rise und 9° Backsweep ging aber gut einzubauen.


----------



## Tomster1979 (15. Januar 2018)

Oh den Newman Vorbau hatte ich noch gar nicht aufm Schirm.
Der ist ja auch wirklich super leicht und sieht sehr gut aus.

Hab den Canyon Standart Lenker, muss mal gucken , was der für Werte hat..

Edit : also der H12 Flat , den ich drauf hab, soll 5mm Rise und 9 Grad Sweep haben ..


----------



## Ritzibi (15. Januar 2018)

Tomster1979 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja , wo genau die Wahrheit liegt
> 
> Kannst du einen guten Reifendruck Prüfer empfehlen ?


Nutze den Schwalbe Airmax pro, der soll recht genau sein:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/zubehoer...ckmesser-fuer-mountainbike-reifen/a35947.html

Ich verlasse mich da, auch wenn ich das nicht oft tue, mal auf einen Test einer Bike Bravo.

Meine neue Pumpe ( hab ich seit letzter Woche ) scheint aber auch eine genauere Anzeige zu haben, da stimmen die Werte ziemlich genau mit dem Airmax überein.

Die Pumpe ist übrigens die hier:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B000FICB90/ref=pe_3044161_185740101_TE_item

Für das Geld absolut top!


----------



## filiale (15. Januar 2018)

ich bin mit dem auto an 2 tankstellen gefahren und habe den luftdruck der autoreifen mit meiner fahrradpumpe und der der eletronischen der tanke und einem guten anderen mech. luftdruckprüfer verglichen.daher weiß ich die abweichung meiner bikepumpe.


----------



## Juuro (15. Januar 2018)

Tomster1979 schrieb:


> Ich möchte einen kürzeren ( und auch leichteren ) Vorbau.
> Könnt ihr was empfehlen ?


Ich kann den Lyti von Dulight empfehlen: http://www.dulight.fr/en/mtb/753-lyti-stem-6.html
Ich habe den sowohl in 6° als auch in 17°. Günstig und leicht!


----------



## Ritzibi (16. Januar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> ich bin mit dem auto an 2 tankstellen gefahren und habe den luftdruck der autoreifen mit meiner fahrradpumpe und der der eletronischen der tanke und einem guten anderen mech. luftdruckprüfer verglichen.daher weiß ich die abweichung meiner bikepumpe.



Auch ne Lösung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (20. Januar 2018)

Tomster1979 schrieb:


> Apropos Stürze :
> Die KS Stütze lässt sich leider ohne Betätigen der Remote mehrere cm komprimieren.
> Während dem Betätigen der Remote fährt sie ganz normal ein und aus .
> Gibt es da irgendwas zu beachten ?
> Der Zug ist ordnungsgemäß eingehängt , am Druck hab ich bisher nichts verändert ..



Erst mal den Luftdruck prüfen und evtl. nachpumpen.
Wenn du Pech hast wurde die Stütze im eingefahrenen Zustand am Sattel hochgehoben und hat Luft gezogen, dann heißt es ab zum Service, ist ein bekanntes Problem.
Schreib die Jungs hier mal an http://11motors.de/ks/


----------



## Tomster1979 (20. Januar 2018)

Moin .

Hat sich erledigt . Hatte es bei Canyon beanstandet und die haben mir ne neue Stütze zugeschickt . Die Funktioniert jetzt auch einwandfrei .
Hatte mal den Druck geprüft , der war ok. Die neue Stütze war also bei Auslieferung schon defekt . 

LG Tom


----------



## Ritzibi (20. Januar 2018)

Na dann,

aber denk dran, nie am Sattel hochheben wenn die Stütze eingefahren ist


----------



## Tomster1979 (20. Januar 2018)

Nee das hat sich schon eingeprägt 
Meine Reverb am Enduro mag das auch nicht sonderlich 

P.S
Gestern den originalen Canyon V14 Vorbau gegen einen Syntace Liteforce in 60mm getauscht. Die Sitzposition ist jetzt doch etwas entspannter , da ich bei meinem M Rahmen ja im unteren Grenzbereich liege ..
Seltsamerweise ist mir bei der Montage aufgefallen , daß der Syntace Vorbau scheinbar eine niedrigere Klemmhöhe hat als angegeben , und somit auch etwas flacher ist als der V14 . Dadurch reichen die originalen Spacer jetzt nicht mehr  werde die Tage mal welche in 2 bzw 3 mm bestellen ..


----------



## filiale (20. Januar 2018)

Da würde ich mir Carbonspacer die ausgefräst sind bestellen, die sind schön leicht...Beispiel:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-spacer-set-carbon-671701


----------



## Tomster1979 (20. Januar 2018)

Die Carbon Spacer waren auch mein erster Gedanke . In 3mm Höhe hab ich sie auch schon gesehen bei Bike Discount


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomster1979 (23. Januar 2018)

Nabend ,

Heute nach 200km mit dem Exceed den zweiten Platten hinten gehabt . Ist wohl die Strafe dafür , daß ich noch nicht auf Tubeless umgestellt hab  

Zu den mitgelieferten Maxxis Reifen :
Wieviel pannensicherer werden die denn  durch die TL Umrüstung ? 
Ich hab das Gefühl, daß diese leichten Reifen einfach sehr empfindlich sind . Kenne sonst nur meine Maxxis Enduro Reifen ( DHR , Highroller usw ), und die sind natürlich in ner ganz anderen Liga vom Gewicht sowie auch der Unempfindlichkeit her .. 

Ich bin schon am überlegen , mir jetzt mal etwas pannensichere Reifen , zumindest aber für hinten , zu bestellen. 

Der hintere Maxxis Reifen hat jetzt schon zwei ordentliche Löcher , der ist für die TL Umrüstung schon raus ..

LG Tom


----------



## Castroper (23. Januar 2018)

Bin wie Du auch aus dem Endurobereich und vergesse machmal das ich auf dem Exceed sitze, hab jetzt knapp 170km mit dem Bike und noch keine Panne....habe aber direkt aus dem Karton auf Tubeless umgebaut...


----------



## Tomster1979 (23. Januar 2018)

Ok vielleicht hätte ich das auch direkt machen sollen ..
Waren es bei dir auch Maxxis Reifen ?


----------



## Castroper (23. Januar 2018)

Yap...hab das 6.0 Pro Race.
Vorne: Ardent Race 
Hinten: Ikon


----------



## Tomster1979 (23. Januar 2018)

Ok also gleiche Config wie bei mir. 
Da ich den Ikon hinten auf jeden Fall für die TL Umrüstung tauschen müsste , hab ich halt überlegt , ob es wieder der Ikon wird .
Ich denke aber ich gebe ihm ( diesmal Tubeless ) noch ne Chance , bin von den Maxxis Reifen eigentlich bisher immer beeindruckt gewesen ..


----------



## Ritzibi (23. Januar 2018)

Erstbremser schrieb:


> Canyon sagte mir das die Syntace eine andere Gewindesteigung hätte.
> Soviel da zu!
> Dann werde ich sie mir mal holen.
> Danke



Zwar schon etwas älter der Beitrag, aber egal.
Finde es ja immer wieder witzig wo solche Aussagen herkommen - wie kommen die Canyon-Jungs dazu so etwas in die Welt zu setzen?
Wenn ich etwas nicht weiß, Frag ich nach, oder sag gar nix, aber ich setze nicht so einen Zimt in die Welt.
Zumindest beim 2017er Exceed CF SL ist das Gewinde definitiv M12x1 ( geprüft mit Gewindelehrring ) und die Syntace Achse hat auch 12x1. 
Passt also perfekt ohne Probleme.
Hab ich selbst verbaut und spart hinten 25 Gramm
Vorne noch die Fox Kabolt Bolt-In Steckachse rein, spart noch mal 41 Gramm
Optisch ist es jetzt auch schön clean.


----------



## Tomster1979 (24. Januar 2018)

Ich kann mich bei einigen Aussagen von Canyon auch immer nur wundern .

Bei der Steckachse hatte ich extra nochmal drauf hingewiesen , dass sehr viele da beim Exceed die Syntace Achsen montiert haben , und da kam die Aussage , daß beim 2018er Modell mittlerweile Canyon eigene Achsen mit Cayon spezifischen Gewinden verbaut sind ..

P.S bei der Maxle Stealth Achse für RS Gabeln vorne , weis da jemand , welche Größe der benötigte Inbus hat ?


----------



## Ritzibi (24. Januar 2018)

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=135451;menu=1000,2,169;page=4

Bin ja am Samstag wahrscheinlich in Koblenz, mal sehen, wenn ich dran denke nehm ich mal den Gewindelehrring mit und prüf mal ob’s nicht doch wieder M12x1 ist ;-)


----------



## Tomster1979 (24. Januar 2018)

Ok war ich wohl wieder zu blind 
Danke !

Ja mach das doch mal , würde mich echt interessieren

P.S hatte heute noch mal die Spacer und den Lenker vom Gabelschaft demontiert .
Canyon verbaut da ja hyperdünne und extrem leichte Spacer . Ich hab hier ein Set Syntace Spacer und ein Set Radon Carbon Spacer . Beide Sets sind deutlich schwerer als sie Canyon Spacer .


----------



## lukas93 (26. Januar 2018)

Tomster1979 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich bei einigen Aussagen von Canyon auch immer nur wundern .
> 
> Bei der Steckachse hatte ich extra nochmal drauf hingewiesen , dass sehr viele da beim Exceed die Syntace Achsen montiert haben , und da kam die Aussage , daß beim 2018er Modell mittlerweile Canyon eigene Achsen mit Cayon spezifischen Gewinden verbaut sind ..
> 
> P.S bei der Maxle Stealth Achse für RS Gabeln vorne , weis da jemand , welche Größe der benötigte Inbus hat ?


Sollte 6mm sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schurwald-biker (26. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

damit ich was Schnelles für Marathons habe, möchte ich mir das Exceed kaufen. Zusätzlich soll es auch tourentauglich sein. Budgetgrenze eigentlich 2.300 EUR. Das 6.0 SL Race möchte ich nicht wegen der SRAM Bremsen und Schaltung. Also entweder mehr ausgeben für das 7.0 oder das 6.0 kaufen.

Denkt Ihr, das 6.0 erfüllt die Anforderungen oder würdet Ihr zum 7.0 greifen?

Danke vorab.


----------



## filiale (26. Januar 2018)

Es gibt kein 6.0 SLX oder 7.0 SLX. Das sind die SL Modelle mit einer anderen Carbonfaser, daher sind die auch günstiger als die SLX Modelle.

Da beide gleich viel wiegen, würde ich es vom Gewicht der Felgen abhängig machen. Denn das entscheidet über Beschleunigung. Wenn beide Felgensätze gleich viel wiegen, würde ich das XT nehmen (mir gefällt die breite SRAM Kurbel nicht, häßlich)


----------



## holly21 (2. Februar 2018)

Die Syntace x12 passt.
Das Gewinde im Schaltauge ist M12 x1.

Also passen alle x12 Achsen.

Gruß 
Holger


----------



## Tomster1979 (2. Februar 2018)

Ok danke .
Also mal wieder unqualifizierte Aussagen von Canyon ..


----------



## Tischgrill (3. Februar 2018)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> damit ich was Schnelles für Marathons habe, möchte ich mir das Exceed kaufen. Zusätzlich soll es auch tourentauglich sein. Budgetgrenze eigentlich 2.300 EUR. Das 6.0 SL Race möchte ich nicht wegen der SRAM Bremsen und Schaltung. Also entweder mehr ausgeben für das 7.0 oder das 6.0 kaufen.
> 
> ...



Wenn es auch gleichzeitig Tourengaul sein soll, würde ich eher zu einem SL statt zu einem SLX raten. Der Gewichts"nachteil" sind nur ca. 150-200 Gramm auf den Rahmen was was SL mehr wiegt aufgrund anderer Fasern, die evtl. auch teils dicker verlegt sind. Vorteil ist, dass der Rahmen auch seitliche Schläge etwas besser wegsteckt, der SLX ist halt schon mit Hauptaugenmerk Leichtbau für CC-Racer für die das nur das Renneinsatz-Bike/Schönwetterbike ist....und diesen Rat hat sogar mal selbst Canyon erteilt wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Dafür würde ich dann aber eher eines der besseren SL nehmen wenn du damit auch Rennen fahren willst.

Würde auch mittlerweile ein SL nehmen, aber ich habe mein Exceed aus meinem alten Grand Canyon umgebaut, und das Exceed-Rahmenset gibt es nur als SLX.

Grüße aus dem Raum Göppingen


----------



## schurwald-biker (3. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war gestern in Koblenz und habe das Exceed probegefahren.

*Erstmal zur Größe*:
Trotz nur 182 cm Körpergröße wurde mir die Größe L empfohlen, da ich mit Schrittlänge 87 cm bei Größe M die Sattelstütze sehr weit rausziehen müsste. Bin beide probegefahren, das M ist natürlich wendiger, weil nicht so lang. Bin dem Rat des Canyon-Mitarbeiters allerdings gefolgt und habe L genommen (sollte es mir doch zu lang sein, werde ich einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren).
Dasselbe Thema hatte ich schonmal vor drei Jahren, als ich mein Nerve gekauft habe, hatte damals auch auf Empfehlung zum L gegriffen und bin sehr zufrieden.

Zum Modell:
Ich bin das SL 7.0Di2 gefahren und das SL 6.0 Pro Race. Eigentlich wollte ich keine SRAM-Komponenten, der 1x12-Antrieb mit Gripshift hat mich allerdings begeistert. Ferner gefällt mir die SID-Gabel und die DT-Laufräder. Kurzum: Ich habe mich nun doch für das 6.0 Pro Race entschieden.

Die gesparten 300 EUR werde ich für einige Änderungsmaßnahmen einsetzen: wohl gleich am Anfang werde ich die Maxxis_Reifen gegen Rocket Ron (vorne) und Racing Ralph (hinten) tauschen.

Die Griffe haben mir auch nicht so gefallen, die werde ich aber erstmal ein paar km ausprobieren.
Der Sattel muss vermutlich noch getauscht werden gegen einen S-Q-Lab, werde den verbauten aber ebenfalls erstmal ausprobieren.
Ferner überlege ich mir, später mal eine Kindshock Lev nachzurüsten.
Sollten die SRAM-Bremsen so scheXXX sein wie früher meine Avid 5.0, werden ich die auch tauschen.

Bike kommt Ende März, also zwei Monate Vorfreude.


----------



## Tischgrill (3. Februar 2018)

L ist gut


----------



## Tomster1979 (4. Februar 2018)

Moin .

Ging mir ähnlich . Hab auch zwischen zwei Größen gelegen ( S und M ). 
Hab dann auch M genommen und mit nem 2cm kürzeren Vorbau und der Sattel Position auf mich etwas angepasst . 
Wollte eigentlich auch keine SRAM Komponenten, die Grip Shift mit der Eagle hat aber auch mich total begeistern. 

Hab das SL 7.0 Race dann genommen, auch wegen der Laufräder , der Kind Shock Stütze usw. 
Hab jetzt 400km mit dem Bike runter, und bin immer noch total begeistert.
Die SRAM Bremsen funktionieren entgegen meiner Erwartungen bisher sehr gut. 
Enorm wie leicht das Rad läuft ( komme halt vom Enduro/AM ).

Bisher hab ich den Vorbau getauscht,  vorgestern auf Tubeless umgerüstet , und ich werde wohl noch den Sattel tauschen .. 

LG Tom


----------



## Alpde (5. Februar 2018)

Zur Aussage von Tischgrill:Es werden in der Regel andere Fasern verwendet so wie weniger Harz.Seitliche Schläge sind auch nur ein Problem bei einem Sturz u. da hast du unter Umständen bei jedem Rahmen ein Problem.Das Bike kann auch bei schei... Wetter gefahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flotho (18. Februar 2018)

Grössenempfehlung???
Hallo zusammen, 

ich liege bei der Grössenempfehlung zwischen S und M . Zu was würdet ihr tendieren bei 172 und 79cm Schrittlänge?

Danke im voraus.


----------



## jmertgen (18. Februar 2018)

flotho schrieb:


> Grössenempfehlung???
> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich liege bei der Grössenempfehlung zwischen S und M . Zu was würdet ihr tendieren bei 172 und 79cm Schrittlänge?
> ...


M

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomster1979 (18. Februar 2018)

flotho schrieb:


> Grössenempfehlung???
> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich liege bei der Grössenempfehlung zwischen S und M . Zu was würdet ihr tendieren bei 172 und 79cm Schrittlänge?
> ...



Bin auch 1,72 und hab SL 82 .
Bin S und M Probe gefahren und hab dann M genommen . 
Hab denn nen 2cm kürzeren Vorbau montiert


----------



## flotho (19. Februar 2018)

Tomster1979 schrieb:


> Bin auch 1,72 und hab SL 82 .
> Bin S und M Probe gefahren und hab dann M genommen .
> Hab denn nen 2cm kürzeren Vorbau montiert




Ok danke für eure Tipps. 

Welches Exceed habt ihr? Bin am überlegen wegen dem 6.0 oder dem 7.0 
Und schade des es Volcano Black nicht an den (günstigeren) Bikes gibt.


----------



## Castroper (22. Februar 2018)

Die Level Bremse funktioniert ganz gut und hat eine schöne Dosierung....ist nur leider sehr schwer.
Würde die Level Ultimate nicht 450€ kosten wäre sie meine erste Wahl.

Hab die Level dann doch gegen ne Magura MT4 getauscht und knapp 300g gespart.


----------



## bartos0815 (23. Februar 2018)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Die Level Bremse funktioniert ganz gut und hat eine schöne Dosierung....ist nur leider sehr schwer.
> Würde die Level Ultimate nicht 450€ kosten wäre sie meine erste Wahl.
> 
> Hab die Level dann doch gegen ne Magura MT4 getauscht und knapp 300g gespart.


welche level hast du? t, tl oder nur level?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Castroper (23. Februar 2018)

Die Level T...die sind aber alle im selben Gewichtsbereich bis auf die Ultimate, die wiegt nur die Hälfte


----------



## bartos0815 (23. Februar 2018)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Die Level T...die sind aber alle im selben Gewichtsbereich bis auf die Ultimate, die wiegt nur die Hälfte


tl und tlm sind um 40 und 60gr leichter!


----------



## Castroper (23. Februar 2018)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> tl und tlm sind um 40 und 60gr leichter!


Und mit ca. 700g/Set immernoch zu schwer!

Deswegen sagte ich im „Bereich“
Die ultimate ist 400g/Set leichter.

Soll jetzt hier auch nicht in einer Milchmädchen Rechnung ausarten.


----------



## bartos0815 (23. Februar 2018)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Und mit ca. 700g/Set immernoch zu schwer!
> 
> Deswegen sagte ich im „Bereich“
> Die ultimate ist 400g/Set leichter.
> ...


level ultimate 318gramm inkl. 160mm rotor
level tlm 356gramm inkl. 160mm rotor
wo sind da 400gramm versteckt?


----------



## Castroper (23. Februar 2018)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> level ultimate 318gramm inkl. 160mm rotor
> level tlm 356gramm inkl. 160mm rotor
> wo sind da 400gramm versteckt?


Eine ultimatie wiegt 215g ohne Scheibe. 
Eine tlm wiegt 358g ohne Scheibe.
Eine t wiegt 410g ohne Scheibe.

Tauscht man die T gegen eine Ultimate
Hat man nur 390g sorry

Alles Herstellerangaben.

Die Scheiben spielen hier keine Rolle, die werden nicht gewechselt


----------



## bartos0815 (23. Februar 2018)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Eine ultimatie wiegt 215g ohne Scheibe.
> Eine tlm wiegt 358g ohne Scheibe.
> Eine t wiegt 410g ohne Scheibe.
> 
> ...


level tlm: https://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/level-tlm 356gramm mit scheibe
level tl: https://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/level-tl 370gr mit scheibe
level ultimate: https://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/level-ultimate 318gr mit scheibe

soweit zu den herstellerangaben!


----------



## Castroper (23. Februar 2018)

Wenn dem so ist, hat man mich auf meiner Bikeshop Seite um die Scheiben betrogen.

Du hast gewonnen!

Jetzt können wir uns wieder dem Exceed widmen.


----------



## filiale (23. Februar 2018)

Level T = 308gr ohne Scheibe bei 800mm (Hersteller)

MT4 = 250gr bei 2200mm Länge, 220gr bei 800mm Länge

Gespartes Gewicht: ca. 90gr pro Bremse.

Somit weder 400gr noch 300gr sondern ca.180gr gespart

Ist aber auch egal....Hauptsache Spaß aufm Bike


----------



## flotho (1. März 2018)

Eventuelle neue Modelle Frühjahr 2018? Nachdem jetzt das E-Bike vorgestellt wurde und ein neues Woman Hardtail könnte es sein das noch neue Exceed Modelle kommen ? Oder sind die aktuellen bis November aktuell?


----------



## filiale (1. März 2018)

Die Exceed Modelle sind doch schon die 2018er. Die Ausstattung wurde z.T. geändert, die Preise angepaßt und alles als 2018er Modelle vorgestellt...fertig. Was soll da noch neues kommen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flotho (1. März 2018)

Optisch haben sie sich halt kaum zu 2017 geändert etwas langweilig von den Farben her. Und nachdem jetzt noch 1-2 Bikes vorgestellt wurden dachte ich das an den Exceed Modellen auch etwas noch passiert.


----------



## Ritzibi (14. März 2018)

Hier mal meins, 2017er Exceed CF SL 6.9 Pro Race
Wiegt so wie es da steht 8,92 kg inkl. Pedale


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (14. März 2018)

Was hast du alles geändert?


----------



## filiale (14. März 2018)

Ich bin über das Gewicht verwundert...Pedale 320gr, Felgen sind mit 1720gr auch nicht sehr leicht. Schaut aber gut aus.


----------



## Ritzibi (14. März 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Was hast du alles geändert?


Jede Menge,

teilweise auch Teile von meinem vorherigen bike.

Lenker - Procraft PRC HB3 Flatbar Carbon
Griffe - Lizard Skins DSP
Vorbau - Newmen Evolution SL
Bremse - XTR Race
Schaltung - XO1 Eagle
Sattel - Tune Speedneedle Alcantara
Achsen - Fox Kabolt und Syntace X12 Steckachsen
Sattelstütze - Ritchey WCS Carbon
Sattelklemme - Tune Schraubwürger
Reifen - Umbau auf tubeless
Gabel - Umbau auf lockout an der Gabel, der Lenkerremote von Fox ist echt häßlich und nicht gerade ein ergonomisches Meisterstück, schwer isser auch noch.


----------



## Lateralus (14. März 2018)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 707787 Hier mal meins, 2017er Exceed CF SL 6.9 Pro Race
> Wiegt so wie es da steht 8,8kg inkl. Pedale


Niemals 8.8 kg.


----------



## Ritzibi (15. März 2018)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Niemals 8.8 kg.



Stimmt, hast recht, sorry.
Die 8,8 kg waren noch mit 1x11


 
jetzt wiegt es 8,92kg mit 1x12


----------



## Canyon23 (15. März 2018)

Vielleicht ist deine Waage kaputt
Ich weiß auch nciht wie man da auf 8,9 kilo kommen soll, der rahmen ist ja auch schwerer als vom slx


----------



## Ritzibi (15. März 2018)

Die Kern-Waagen sind schon recht genau, zumindest zeigt diese Waage, die auf der Küchenwaage ermittelten Differenzen, nach einem Austausch von diversen Teilen auch genau so an.

Ist ja auch Wurscht, kann ja nur nach dem gehen was ich sehe bzw. die Waage anzeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon23 (15. März 2018)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Die Kern-Waagen sind schon recht genau, zumindest zeigt diese Waage, die auf der Küchenwaage ermittelten Differenzen, nach einem Austausch von diversen Teilen auch genau so an.
> 
> Ist ja auch Wurscht, kann ja nur nach dem gehen was ich sehe bzw. die Waage anzeigt.


Wird schon stimmen ^^ hier spricht nur der Neid


----------



## Ritzibi (15. März 2018)

Canyon23 schrieb:


> Wird schon stimmen ^^ hier spricht nur der Neid



Neenee, jetzt will ich´s selbst wissen Werd nachher mal die Waage gegenchecken.


----------



## filiale (15. März 2018)

Canyon23 schrieb:


> Wird schon stimmen ^^ hier spricht nur der Neid



Ich bin irritiert gewesen weil der SL Rahmen schon 250gr mehr wiegt als der SLX mit 900gr, dann der LRS und Pedale. Das macht alleine schon geschätzt 500gr aus. Die anderen Teile sind super leicht. Daher habe ich mich gewundert wie man auf 8.8 / 8.9 kommt. Aber freue mich natürlich für ihn wenn es paßt


----------



## Ritzibi (15. März 2018)

So,

mal nen Test gemacht.
Meine digitale Küchenwaage und meine Kern Hängewaage zeigen bei diversen Referenzgegenstände genau den gleichen Wert an, die Kern eher etwas höhere Werte..
Also gehe ich einfach mal von korrekten Werten aus, zum Eichamt fahr ich jetzt nicht extra;-)

Fährt sich auf jeden Fall super der Hobel...


----------



## Alpde (17. März 2018)

Für mich ist das Gewicht nachvollziehbar,wenn ich die Ausstattung mit meinem vergleiche bei 9.26kg


----------



## flotho (19. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

im April gibt es ja wieder das Pure Cycling Event bei Canyon hat da jemand Erfahrung bezüglich Prozenten wo es an diesem Woende geben könnte? Meine Auswahl ist wohl auf das Pro Race 7.0 gefallen. Rahmengrösse M sollte eigentlich passen bei 172cm und 80er Schrittlänge hoffe ich mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcycle (21. März 2018)

hi,

Ich habe mich so gefreut ,aber:

Meine Exceed ist so angekommen... direkt aus dem Karton.
ich habe die Bilder an Canyon gemailt.

Mal sehen was sie sagen...

Was Meint Ihr?

Viele Grüsse!


----------



## filiale (21. März 2018)

und jetzt ? dann schicke es doch zurück und laß dir ein neues geben wenn du ein problem damit hast. oder willste geld rausschlagen für einen kratzer der nach ein paar monaten am tretlager / unterrohr sowieso haufenweise auftritt ?


----------



## mcycle (21. März 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> und jetzt ? dann schicke es doch zurück und laß dir ein neues geben wenn du ein problem damit hast. oder willste geld rausschlagen für einen kratzer der nach ein paar monaten am tretlager / unterrohr sowieso haufenweise auftritt ?





Einfach aus Interesse.
 Kann da was passieren? Ist es unbedenklich? Nur Lackschaden? Wie soll ich damit umgehen? 
Das ist auch schon alles... 

Danke


----------



## Crissi (21. März 2018)

mcycle schrieb:


> Einfach aus Interesse.
> Kann da was passieren? Ist es unbedenklich? Nur Lackschaden? Wie soll ich damit umgehen?
> Das ist auch schon alles...
> 
> Danke



Schon ein bischen ärgerlich, aber wenn es das nich abkann häts kein mtb werden dürfen.


----------



## rbm (21. März 2018)

@mycle
das ist echt ärgerlich! Ich bin da auf Deiner Seite voll und ganz. Du hast einiges an Geld dafür bezahlt und dann will man auch ein Bike haben was zu mindestens bei der Lieferung einwandfrei ist. Was dann alles kommt ist dann halt so, aber gleich von Anfang an im Neuzustand Kratzer oder Stellen im Rahmen drin würde ich auch nicht so akzeptieren. Schick die Fotos an Canyon, entweder schlagen die Dir eine Gutschrift vor, oder Rad-Tausch. Ich hatte bei meinem neuen Canyon Aeroad auch Lackschäden in der Gabel und an der Einfassung vom Sitzrohr. Zu Anfang schaut man automatisch jedes mal hin und ärgert sich. Canyon ist mir preislich entgegen gekommen und das war für mich dann akzeptabel.


----------



## filiale (21. März 2018)

mcycle schrieb:


> Einfach aus Interesse.
> Kann da was passieren? Ist es unbedenklich? Nur Lackschaden? Wie soll ich damit umgehen?
> Das ist auch schon alles...
> 
> Danke



Es kann nicht passieren. Ja es ist unbedenklich. Der Rahmen bleibt weiterhin stabil und wird nicht brechen. Google doch mal nach richtigen Schäden im Carbon, dann wirst Du den Unterschied schnell erkennen. Sonst wäre jeder Steinschlag ein Problem und man dürfte keine MTB aus Carbon bauen.


----------



## mcycle (22. März 2018)

rbm schrieb:


> @mycle
> das ist echt ärgerlich! Ich bin da auf Deiner Seite voll und ganz. Du hast einiges an Geld dafür bezahlt und dann will man auch ein Bike haben was zu mindestens bei der Lieferung einwandfrei ist. Was dann alles kommt ist dann halt so, aber gleich von Anfang an im Neuzustand Kratzer oder Stellen im Rahmen drin würde ich auch nicht so akzeptieren. Schick die Fotos an Canyon, entweder schlagen die Dir eine Gutschrift vor, oder Rad-Tausch. Ich hatte bei meinem neuen Canyon Aeroad auch Lackschäden in der Gabel und an der Einfassung vom Sitzrohr. Zu Anfang schaut man automatisch jedes mal hin und ärgert sich. Canyon ist mir preislich entgegen gekommen und das war für mich dann akzeptabel.



Danke dir!
Canyon hat geantwortet.
Sie bieten mir eine Entschädigung  für optische Schäden an.
Aber ich soll noch den Daumen Test machen, ob das Carbon beschädigt ist. Falls ja, würden sie das bike ersetzen.
jetzt muss ich nur noch herausfinden wie ich diese Kratzer kaschieren kann ...


----------



## mcycle (22. März 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Es kann nicht passieren. Ja es ist unbedenklich. Der Rahmen bleibt weiterhin stabil und wird nicht brechen. Google doch mal nach richtigen Schäden im Carbon, dann wirst Du den Unterschied schnell erkennen. Sonst wäre jeder Steinschlag ein Problem und man dürfte keine MTB aus Carbon bauen.



Ja das mach ich , merci dir .


----------



## kleinerblaumann (22. März 2018)

Ich hatte bei Canyon auch mal sowas, sie haben mir dann (glaube ich) 150€ Nachlass gewährt. Das fand ich in Ordnung für Kratzer, die früher oder später eh rein kommen werden.


----------



## Canyon23 (23. März 2018)

mcycle schrieb:


> Danke dir!
> Canyon hat geantwortet.
> Sie bieten mir eine Entschädigung  für optische Schäden an.
> Aber ich soll noch den Daumen Test machen, ob das Carbon beschädigt ist. Falls ja, würden sie das bike ersetzen.
> jetzt muss ich nur noch herausfinden wie ich diese Kratzer kaschieren kann ...



Ich würd den empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sorbit (25. März 2018)

Weis jemand wie viel das Exceed CF SL 7.0 Pro Race in Größe S wiegt ?

Und wie ist das mit dem Grip shift, kann ich da dann andere Griffe montieren?


----------



## Sepp90 (25. März 2018)

sorbit schrieb:


> Weis jemand wie viel das Exceed CF SL 7.0 Pro Race in Größe S wiegt ?



Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe wog meins aus 2017 9,4kg oder 9,5kg ohne Pedale, also 100-200g weniger als das auf der Homepage angegebene Gewicht für Größe M, damals 9,6kg.
Dementsprechend würde ich das aktuelle 7.0 Pro Race in S auf ca 10,0kg schätzen.



sorbit schrieb:


> Und wie ist das mit dem Grip shift, kann ich da dann andere Griffe montieren?



Wenn du bei GripShift bleibst kannst du andere Griffe montieren, solange diese entweder kürzbar sind oder für die rechte Seite bereits ein kürzeres Griffstück mitgeliefert wird, links könntest du dagegen quasi frei wählen...
Die von Canyon montierten Griffe sind nur aufgeschoben.


----------



## mcycle (25. März 2018)

erste Testfahrt mit meinem CF SL 7.0 Pro Race... Hammer, ich bin begeistert!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. März 2018)

mcycle schrieb:


> erste Testfahrt mit meinem CF SL 7.0 Pro Race... Hammer, ich bin begeistert!
> 
> Sehr schön! Ist aber auch nicht mehr ganz original, oder?
> 
> ...


----------



## mcycle (26. März 2018)

Genau. Sattelstütze,sattel und reifen worden ersetzt.


----------



## Apollon (26. März 2018)

Weisst du das Gewicht (plus Größe)? Ist immer nett zum Vergleichen


----------



## Castroper (26. März 2018)

Hier mal mein 6.0 Pro Race in M.

Änderungen
                  -Kurbel X01
                  -Kassette XX1
                  -Kette XX1
                  -Schaltwerk X01
                  -Bremsen MT4 180/160
                  -Scheiben Storm SL 2.0

Aktuelles Gewicht 9,8Kg





Geplant ist noch

                       -Sattel
                       -Sattelstütze
                       -Vorbau
                       -Lenker

Will das Teil noch auf 9kg abspecken.


----------



## greg12 (26. März 2018)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Hier mal mein 6.0 Pro Race in M.
> 
> Änderungen
> -Kurbel X01
> ...


Viel Glück da 800 gr zu sparen!


----------



## Castroper (26. März 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> Viel Glück da 800 gr zu sparen!



Billig wird das nicht, ist aber machbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcycle (26. März 2018)

Apollon schrieb:


> Weisst du das Gewicht (plus Größe)? Ist immer nett zum Vergleichen








Gr:L 9750g so wie es da steht!

Vorbau und Lenker wird noch gewechselt, aber das macht nicht mehr viel aus...

Ich bin 183cm Gross und Sl87cm


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. März 2018)

mcycle schrieb:


> Gr:L 9750g so wie es da steht!
> 
> Vorbau und Lenker wird noch gewechselt, aber das macht nicht mehr viel aus...
> 
> Ich bin 183cm Gross und Sl87cm



Exakt meine Maße.  
Liebäugle derzeit mit dem 6.0 Pro Race. Mein Ziel wäre es zunächst, unter 10 kg zu kommen.


----------



## Ritzibi (27. März 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Exakt meine Maße.
> Liebäugle derzeit mit dem 6.0 Pro Race. Mein Ziel wäre es zunächst, unter 10 kg zu kommen.



Unter 10kg ist relativ einfach zu realisieren.
Ne leichte Stütze, nen leichten Sattel und umrüsten auf tubeless bringt schon einiges.
Alleine der verbaute Sattel wiegt 287g und die Stütze nochmal 300g
Meine Kombi aus Stütze ( Ritchey WCS Trail Carbon) und Sattel ( Tune Speedneedle) wiegt weniger als 300g, kostet halt auch etwas mehr


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. April 2018)

Frohe Ostern zusammen!

Habe zwar kein Bike im Nest, immerhin aber eine Bestellung. Ich habe gestern bei Canyon vor Ort das Exceed CF SL 6.0 Pro Race in Schwarz bestellt. Größe ist L bei 183, SL 87. Liefertermin ist laut Bestätigungsmail leider noch länger als auf der Canyon-Website angegeben: 4.-8.6.

Egal, dann kann ich in der Zwischenzeit schon mal das eine oder andere Tuningteil bestellen und euch mit Fragen löchern.


----------



## filiale (1. April 2018)

Zu den Iridium Teilen (bei meinem 2 Jahre alten CF Gaul):

Sattelstütze: 350gr
Vorbau 90mm: 136gr
Lenker 720mm: 222gr
Ergon Griffe: 119gr


----------



## Sepp90 (2. April 2018)

Hier mal mein 2017er CF SL 7.0 Pro Race in Größe S mit 9,04kg.
Geändert habe ich folgendes:
- Bremse: Shimano XT M8000
- Bremsscheibe hinten: Ashima AI2 160mm
- Pedale: Shimano XT M780
- Flaschenhalter: Bontrager XXX
- Garminhalter: Eigenbau Carbon
- Lenker: Santa Cruz CF Flat Bar 720mm
- Vorbau: Newmen Evolution SL 318.2 60mm
- Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Carbonio Kit Flow
- Sattelstütze: Ritchey Carbon WCS Trail FlexLogic
- Kurbel: SRAM X01
- RockShox Lenkerremote entfernt und Gabel auf Compression Knob umgebaut
- Reifen Tubeless


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommaklar (2. April 2018)

Sepp90 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein 2017er CF SL 7.0 Pro Race in Größe S mit 9,04kg.
> Geändert habe ich folgendes:
> - Bremse: Shimano XT M8000
> - Bremsscheibe hinten: Ashima AI2 160mm
> ...


Kannst du mir sagen, wo und was du für den RockShox Umbau bestellt hast.


----------



## Sepp90 (2. April 2018)

Bestellt habe ich lediglich diesen Compression Knob.
Diesen habe ich der Optik halber noch schwarz matt lackiert.
Außerdem muss in der Kartusche die Rückstellfeder entfernt werden. Dazu gibts im Forum irgendwo eine Anleitung.
Im Endeffekt siehst du diese Feder direkt wenn du die Kartusche raus ziehst, Feder aushängen und entnehmen.
Des Weiteren habe ich mit dem Dremel oben auf der Kartusche zwei kleine Vertiefungen eingeschliffen, damit beim Lockout ein "einrasten" spürbar ist, da der Hebel über diesen Punkt auch noch etwas weiter gedreht werden kann und die Gabel dann wieder offen ist.


----------



## jmertgen (2. April 2018)

Sepp90 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein 2017er CF SL 7.0 Pro Race in Größe S mit 9,04kg.
> Geändert habe ich folgendes:
> - Bremse: Shimano XT M8000
> - Bremsscheibe hinten: Ashima AI2 160mm
> ...


Hast du den Garmin Halter selbst gebastelt...?


Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sepp90 (2. April 2018)

jmertgen schrieb:


> Hast du den Garmin Halter selbst gebastelt...?



Ja, habe ich. Ich schau mal ob ich davon noch Bilder habe, dann kann ich bei Bedarf heute Abend noch etwas mehr dazu schreiben.


----------



## filiale (2. April 2018)

mit der suche bei aliexpress findet man auch solche halter, da lohnt das basteln nicht (suchbegriff: edge holder)


----------



## Castroper (2. April 2018)

Weiß jemand wo man die TT-Stopper nachkaufen kann ?
Ich find die auf der Canyon Seite nicht.


----------



## filiale (2. April 2018)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo man die TT-Stopper nachkaufen kann ?
> Ich find die auf der Canyon Seite nicht.



Was sind denn TT Stopper ? 
Hast Du mal in den Specs (Explosionszeichnung) geschaut ? Mit der Teilenummer kann man im Chat bestellen.

https://www.canyon.com/service/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=314


----------



## Castroper (2. April 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Mit der Teilenummer kann man im Chat bestellen.



Ach super! Danke für den Tipp.

Das ist das Plastikteil, was den Lenker beim eindrehen aufhält.


----------



## Sepp90 (2. April 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> mit der suche bei aliexpress findet man auch solche halter, da lohnt das basteln nicht (suchbegriff: edge holder)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 714272



Es ging mir beim Eigenbau auch weniger ums lohnen, sondern viel mehr darum, das ich einen Halter habe der genau so ist wie ich ihn möchte. Das heißt, möglichst kurz, damit der Garmin zentral über dem 60mm Vorbau ist, und ohne Biegung nach oben, damit der Abstand zwischen negativem Vorbau und Garmin nicht so groß wird und das Ganze zu weit ab steht. 
Es gibt ja auch von K-Edge einen ähnlichen Halter wie der Abgebildete bei Aliexpress zu kaufen, aber diese sind länger und mit dieser Erhöhung.
Abgesehen davon macht es ja auch Spaß, also mir zumindest, sowas zu bauen...

Hier noch ein Bild der Einzelteile. 






Die Gewinde zum Befestigen der Aufnahme sind ins Carbon geschnitten und das Ganze hält bisher einwandfrei. Einen ähnlichen Halter fahre ich auch am Fully und auch da hat der bisher alles mit gemacht.


----------



## filiale (2. April 2018)

schaut gut aus, schöne arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw71 (3. April 2018)

Weis zufällig jemand ob man in der serienmäßigen Sattelstütze (S29 VCLS CF) hochovale Sattelstreben klemmen kann, wie sie z.B: beim
SPEEDNEEDLE oder tune KOMM VOR vorhanden sind?


----------



## filiale (3. April 2018)

In meine VCLS CF *S14* haben die 7x9 Streben nicht gepaßt. Bin mal gespannt was die Jungs hier zu der *S29 *berichten.


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (3. April 2018)

hw71 schrieb:


> Weis zufällig jemand ob man in der serienmäßigen Sattelstütze (S29 VCLS CF) hochovale Sattelstreben klemmen kann, wie sie z.B: beim
> SPEEDNEEDLE oder tune KOMM VOR vorhanden sind?


 Von nebenan, Rennrad news 
Hatte auch danach gesucht und bin darauf gestoßen.


----------



## hw71 (3. April 2018)

Na so langsam grenzen wir die Antwort ein. Also S13 und S23 gehen laut Tune Kompatibilitätsliste. S14 geht nicht. S15, S25, S27 und S28 brauchen einen anderen Klemmkopf. Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch die S29 ;-)


----------



## Freeflyer82 (5. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin an einem Rahmenaufbau... Ist bei euch das Schaltkabel quasi nackt in der Kabelführung unter dem Tretlager oder führt ihr es in einem Liner?

Danke!


----------



## sorbit (5. April 2018)

Also ich hatte kürzlich das EXCEED CF SL 7 Pro Race da. Nach der Fummelei, den Seilzug mit der Remote Sattelstütze zu verbinden, habe ich dann ne Probefahrt gemacht.

Leider war dann der Rahmen in S doch etwas klein und mit nur einem Flaschenhalter ausrüstbar. (Ich bin 1,70m)
Ausserdem sind die Griffe viel zu dick und wegen der Gripshift Schaltung, welche ja auch einen gewissen Durchmesser hat, ist es schwierig dünnere Griffe zu montieren.

Ich finde auch die 29Zoll Reifen zu groß für mich. Allerdings gibts ja kaum noch bikes mit 27,5 zoll.

Hatte eigentlich noch jemand das gefühl dass die Rock shox Sid RL echt mies anspricht? Ich wiege halt auch bloß 55kg....

Das Bike ging dann wieder zurück!


----------



## mtbfux (6. April 2018)

Das Problem mit der Gabel kenne ich. Zwar nicht direkt mit der SID aber ich bin letztes Jahr auch zum Test ein anderes Bike Probe gefahren mit einer Yari glaub mit 150mm. Die war mir auch nicht sehr sympathisch, irgendwie hart. Obwohl wir sie extra auf mich eingestellt hatten. Ich wie um die 58kg. 
Meine Fox 32 im Lux gefällt mir besser.
Hab eigentlich auch vor das SLX 8.0 Pro Race zu holen, wenn es denn Mal günstiger wird oder ich irgendwie gebraucht ergattern kann


----------



## pechst (7. April 2018)

Hallo,
ich überlege mir ein EXCEED CF SL 6.0 PRO RACE zu kaufen. Leider bin ich mir bei der Rahmengröße noch nicht sicher. Ich bin 178,5 und SW von 82. Der Canyon-Konfigurator schlägt mir eine M vor.  Jedoch bin ich sonst immer 19Zoll bzw 48iger Rahmen gefahren. Hat jemand vl eine ähnliche Größe und kann berichten?


----------



## Ritzibi (7. April 2018)

pechst schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich überlege mir ein EXCEED CF SL 6.0 PRO RACE zu kaufen. Leider bin ich mir bei der Rahmengröße noch nicht sicher. Ich bin 178,5 und SW von 82. Der Canyon-Konfigurator schlägt mir eine M vor.  Jedoch bin ich sonst immer 19Zoll bzw 48iger Rahmen gefahren. Hat jemand vl eine ähnliche Größe und kann berichten?


Könnte schon in Richtung M gehen, bin 1,83 bei 84cm Schrittlänge L, M wär gerade so noch gegangen.
Keine Möglichkeit mal nach Koblenz zum Probefahren zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpde (8. April 2018)

Hallo,fahre M Schrittlänge 86cm bei 178 Grösse mit 80mm Vorbau bei weit vorgeschobenem Sattel


----------



## filiale (8. April 2018)

pechst schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich überlege mir ein EXCEED CF SL 6.0 PRO RACE zu kaufen. Leider bin ich mir bei der Rahmengröße noch nicht sicher. Ich bin 178,5 und SW von 82. Der Canyon-Konfigurator schlägt mir eine M vor.  Jedoch bin ich sonst immer 19Zoll bzw 48iger Rahmen gefahren. Hat jemand vl eine ähnliche Größe und kann berichten?



da würde ich auch m fahren.kein l. durch die race geo sitzt man eh gestreckter als auf nem tourenrad.mein kumpel ist 178 und hat das exceed slx in m.passt perfekt bei sl 86. wir haben schon öfter getauscht.ich hab ein l. das m würde mir bei 182 89sl auch passen wenn die sattelüberhöhung dann nicht so brutal wäre. locker 10cm. das geht gar nicht. du hast glück mit der geringen sl.daher würde ich an deiner stelle nur m fahren.


----------



## schurwald-biker (8. April 2018)

Wenn Ihr eine Carbon-Sattelstütze  verbaut habt, klemmt Ihr die dann noch in den Montageständer?


----------



## filiale (8. April 2018)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr eine Carbon-erreichte verbaut habt, klemmt Ihr die dann noch in den Montageständer?



was ?


----------



## Crissi (9. April 2018)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr eine Carbon-erreichte verbaut habt, klemmt Ihr die dann noch in den Montageständer?



Sattelstütze???


----------



## filiale (9. April 2018)

Eventuell meint er, ob man eine Carbonsattelstütze in der Halteklammer des Montageständers einklemmen darf. Ja kann man, wenn man nicht zu fest anzieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schurwald-biker (9. April 2018)

Meinte Carbon-Sattelstütze, hab's korrigiert, sorry. Fehler kam durch Auto-vervollständigen.

Ich möchte gerne auch noch etwas Gewicht sparen am Excess SL 6.0 Pro Race. 
Neben Umstellung auf Tubeless scheint mir die Sattelstütze ein hohes Potenzial zu haben. Den Sattel habe ich bereits getauscht. 
Möchte nicht zu viel Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Bul Biker (12. April 2018)

hw71 schrieb:


> Weis zufällig jemand ob man in der serienmäßigen Sattelstütze (S29 VCLS CF) hochovale Sattelstreben klemmen kann, wie sie z.B: beim
> SPEEDNEEDLE oder tune KOMM VOR vorhanden sind?



Ich hatte die gleiche Frage für einen 612 SQL (Carbon Variante mit hochovalen Streben) Sattel an den Canyon Service gerichtet. Die Antwort bekam ich:

"Um den von dir gewünschten Sattel an der S29 Sattelstütze zu befestigen, benötigst du ein Clamp Kit (Artikelnr. 121967) zum Preis von € 9,90 zzgl. € 3,95 Versand. Dieses ist nicht in unserem Webshop erhältlich. Du kannst es jedoch gerne unter Angabe der Zahlungsart (Vorkasse, Paypal, Kreditkarte) telefonisch, per Email oder Chat bei uns bestellen."


----------



## pechst (12. April 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> da würde ich auch m fahren.kein l. durch die race geo sitzt man eh gestreckter als auf nem tourenrad.mein kumpel ist 178 und hat das exceed slx in m.passt perfekt bei sl 86. wir haben schon öfter getauscht.ich hab ein l. das m würde mir bei 182 89sl auch passen wenn die sattelüberhöhung dann nicht so brutal wäre. locker 10cm. das geht gar nicht. du hast glück mit der geringen sl.daher würde ich an deiner stelle nur m fahren.



vielen danke für die Antwort. ich habe gestern bereits in größe m bestellt. jetzt heißt es warten.


----------



## Ritzibi (18. April 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Eventuell meint er, ob man eine Carbonsattelstütze in der Halteklammer des Montageständers einklemmen darf. Ja kann man, wenn man nicht zu fest anzieht.


Oder für Ängstliche ne alte Alustütze rein....


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (18. April 2018)

Falls es noch jemand nicht gesehen haben sollte: Auch das 6.0 Pro Race weiß in der aktuellen BIKE zu überzeugen.


----------



## chicken07 (18. April 2018)

Aber nicht Testsieger?


----------



## greg12 (18. April 2018)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Aber nicht Testsieger?


Wohl nicht genug bezahlt!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (18. April 2018)

War kein Vergleichstest, sondern mehrere Einzeltests zum Thema bezahlbare Marathonbikes.


----------



## Alpde (20. April 2018)

200€ günstiger als Scott aber dafür 400g leichter als Scott


----------



## Woodigasm (26. April 2018)

Hallo,

vor 2 Wochen habe ich endlich mein Exceed 6.0 Pro Race erhalten.
Erst war die Freude noch groß. Als ich mit dem Zusammenbaun begonnen hab, ist jedoch Ernüchterung eingetreten. Die Qualität der Vormontage entsprach nicht dem, was ich von einem Canyon Bike gewohnt war: 
   - Schaltung nicht ordentlich justiert
   - Bremshebel komplett in der Mitte montiert also viel zu weit weg von den Griffen
   - Lenker nicht im rechten Winkel zur Gabel
   - Sattel in einem unfahrbaren Winkel 
usw. fast bei jedem Teil musste ich nachjustieren. Ich habe mittlerweile 3 Canyon Bikes, aber so eine Verarbeitungsqualität kannte ich bisher nicht. Bisher jedes mal alles Top gewesen. Es ist absolut denkunmöglich, dass es bei diesem Bike eine Endkontrolle gegeben hat, geschweige denn, dass irgendjeman damit auch nur 1 Meter gefahren ist. Das Bike war unfahrbar, so wie es montiert war. 
Ärgerlich aber OK - konnte man alles beheben.

Bei der 1 Ausfahrt bei Tageslicht kam jedoch die Ernüchterung:
Auf dem Oberrohr genau Mittig sind 2 Streifen im Lack sichtbar. Die oberste Lackschicht ist ganz glatt, also dürfte Streifen in der Grundierung oder darunter liegen. Sieht irgendwie wie eine unsaubere Nahtstelle aus:

 

Ok, auch das kann passieren. 
Reklamiere bei Canyon und frage, ob das nur ein optischer Mangel ist oder hier gar eine Naht im Rahmen(gibts sowas bei Carbon?) nicht ordentlich verarbeitet ist. Folgende überraschende Antwort von Canyon:
_"Zu deiner Reklamation, der Einsatz eines neuartigen Fertigungsverfahrens und Beschichtungssystems ermöglicht es Canyon, einen direkten Blick auf die Carbonfasern zu gewähren. So ist die Faserbelegung eines jeden Rahmen sichtbar und jedes Chassis erhält ein einzigartiges Finish. Je nach Winkel des einfallenden Lichts kann das Aussehen dieses Finish variieren. Das stellt keine Beeinträchtigung des Rahmens oder Lacks dar."_

Also ich weiß, wie Carbon Fasern aussehen, dieser "Streifen" ist definitiv keine gleichmäßige Struktur des Carbons. Aber wenn dem so wäre, müssten ja viele hier offensichtlich ähnliche Striche im Rahmen erkennbar haben. Kennt jemand von euch also solche Streifen im Oberrohr? 
Wirkt das für euch normal? 

Würd mich über eure Meinung dazu freuen.

LG
Woody


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leon87 (26. April 2018)

Woodigasm schrieb:


> Also ich weiß, wie Carbon Fasern aussehen, dieser "Streifen" ist definitiv keine gleichmäßige Struktur des Carbons. Aber wenn dem so wäre, müssten ja viele hier offensichtlich ähnliche Striche im Rahmen erkennbar haben. Kennt jemand von euch also solche Streifen im Oberrohr?
> Wirkt das für euch normal?



Ich müsste nochmal nachschauen, aber für mich (CF SLX) wirkt es vertraut.


----------



## zett78 (26. April 2018)

Ganz normal für UD Carbon. Gibt unzählige Beiträge dazu hier im Forum, verteilt über etliche Unterthemen!!


----------



## Laxer (26. April 2018)

@ Woody: Ich habe auch etwa vor 2 Wochen mein Exceed 6.0 Pro Race erhalten und war ebenfalls über die schlechte Vormontage negativ überrascht. Die Punkte wie Justierung der Schaltung und Einstellung von Hebeln, Vorbau & Co. ist mir auch aufgefallen.


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (26. April 2018)

Woodigasm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vor 2 Wochen habe ich endlich mein Exceed 6.0 Pro Race erhalten.
> Erst war die Freude noch groß. Als ich mit dem Zusammenbaun begonnen hab, ist jedoch Ernüchterung eingetreten. Die Qualität der Vormontage entsprach nicht dem, was ich von einem Canyon Bike gewohnt war:
> ...


Siehe Beitrag #927 hier im Thread und die weiteren dazu


----------



## Crissi (27. April 2018)

Woodigasm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> - Schaltung nicht ordentlich justiert - *naja, ok*
> ...


----------



## Alpde (27. April 2018)

Den Streifen hat mein SLX Rahmen auch mittig auf dem Oberrohr.Wenn ich mir ein Bike schicken lasse muss ich damit rechnen das ich nachjustieren muss,u.der Lenker steht beim Versandt meistens quer.


----------



## mtbfux (27. April 2018)

Will mir schon lange das Exceed slx 8.0 kaufen. Meint ihr es lohnt sich noch etwas zu warten hinsichtlich Rabatten oder sowas? Oder wird sich da bis Herbst eher nichts zu tun? Ein Update wird es wohl erst im Herbst geben?


----------



## Freeflyer82 (28. April 2018)

Hey Leute

Der Exceed Rahmen bietet die Möglichkeit, den Schaltzug „nackt“ im Rahmen zu führen oder eben durchgehend mit Aussenhülle. Welche Variante haltet ihr für die bessere? Ich habe bereits die Bremsleitung sowie das Kabel inkl. Aussenhülle der Sattelstütze drin. Danke!


----------



## Kika (28. April 2018)

Den Streifen mittig auf dem Oberrohr gibt es bei mir auch. Scheint normal zu sein, finde ich auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (28. April 2018)

So einen Streifen auf dem Oberrohr habe ich schon bei meinem 2015er Slide 160. Und wisst ihr was? Erstaunlicherweise hält der Bock noch immer...


----------



## pechst (29. April 2018)

Mein Exceed 6.0 pro race wurde jetzt geliefert und hat auch so eine Unregelmäßigkeit im Oberrohr. Ich empfinde es schon als sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## rbm (29. April 2018)

Hat mein  2017er Exceed 7.9 auch. Der Strich im Oberohr ist normal.


----------



## Kika (2. Mai 2018)

Vollkommen normal, und nicht störend...


----------



## zett78 (3. Mai 2018)

Einfach mal hier die Bilder vom Stoll Rahmen angucken!
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/05/03/stoll_bikes_r1/

Alles gut


----------



## greg12 (3. Mai 2018)

Woodigasm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vor 2 Wochen habe ich endlich mein Exceed 6.0 Pro Race erhalten.
> Erst war die Freude noch groß. Als ich mit dem Zusammenbaun begonnen hab, ist jedoch Ernüchterung eingetreten. Die Qualität der Vormontage entsprach nicht dem, was ich von einem Canyon Bike gewohnt war:
> ...


   - Schaltung nicht ordentlich justiert
*kann bei jedem bike vorkommen, ist aber meistens mit sehr sehr wenig aufwand behoben. wer ein versenderbike kauft sollte ohnehin ahnung haben von den wichtigsten schrauberdingen wie schaltung, bremsen einstellen etc...*
   - Bremshebel komplett in der Mitte montiert also viel zu weit weg von den Griffen:
*kann doch sein, das sie den hebel in die mitte schieben um unnötige spannung am zug zu vermeiden für die verpackung/versand des bikes. außerdem muss der bremshebel in seiner stellung ohnenhin an die jeweilige hand angepasst werden, von daher völlig irrelevant der punkt.*
   - Lenker nicht im rechten Winkel zur Gabel
*vorbaueinstellung wie höhe etc., lenkereinstellung sind ebenfalls selbst vorzunehmen! das kann dir vorab keiner anpassen, weil das zu individuell auf deine größe sitzgewohnheiten abzustimmen ist.*
   - Sattel in einem unfahrbaren Winkel 
*normal liegt der sattel unmontiert in der versandbox bei. ist ebenfalls eine individuelle anpassung erforderlich.

irgendwie entsteht bei solchen "problemen" der eindruck, als hätten manche käufer von versandbikes keinerlei ahnung wie sie ihr per kiste geliefertes bike einzustellen haben und sind enttäuscht, dass es nicht fahrfertig aus dem karton fällt. lösung- nächstes mal beim händler kaufen!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpde (3. Mai 2018)

Recht haste


----------



## Crissi (4. Mai 2018)

Die Sache mit der Lenkereinstellung versteh ich bis heute nicht! Wie soll denn der Bock sonst in den Karton passen????


----------



## schurwald-biker (5. Mai 2018)

Wieviel Gewicht habt Ihr denn durch die Tubeless-Umrüstung gespart? Habe leider vergessen, das Bike vorher zu wiegen. 

Habe jetzt mal die Schläuche gewogen und die Dichtmilchflache nach den entnommenen 120ml und per Dreisatz das Milchgewicht ermittelt:

Schlauchgewicht (mit Ventilringen und - kappen): -384 g
Tubeless-Ventile                                                    +7 g
Dichtmilch                                                         +130 g
Gesamt                                                              -247 g


----------



## Crissi (6. Mai 2018)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Wieviel Gewicht habt Ihr denn durch die Tubeless-Umrüstung gespart? Habe leider vergessen, das Bike vorher zu wiegen.
> 
> Habe jetzt mal die Schläuche gewogen und die Dichtmilchflache nach den entnommenen 120ml und per Dreisatz das Milchgewicht ermittelt:
> 
> ...




Meine Schläuche (also die vom Rad) wiegen 160gr (beide).


----------



## jmertgen (6. Mai 2018)

Crissi schrieb:


> Meine Schläuche (also die vom Rad) wiegen 160gr (beide).


160g...... Was hast du für Schläuche verbaut?
Ab Werk? 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (6. Mai 2018)

das müssen die light gewesen sein, die wiegen so um die 150gr pro stück


----------



## Crissi (6. Mai 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> das müssen die light gewesen sein, die wiegen so um die 150gr pro stück



160 gr beide zusammen! Tubolito ..... Der S-Tubolito wiegt 45gr/Stck.


----------



## schurwald-biker (6. Mai 2018)

komisch, bei mir beider zusammen 384gr. Einer war original, einen hatte ich mal gewechselt.


----------



## filiale (6. Mai 2018)

Er hat die schweren orig. gegen die Tubolite gewechselt, daher der Gewichtsunterschied.


----------



## Crissi (6. Mai 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Er hat die schweren orig. gegen die Tubolite gewechselt, daher der Gewichtsunterschied.




Rischtisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schurwald-biker (11. Mai 2018)

Wisst Ihr zufällig was die Iridium-Sattelstütze wiegt, die am Pro Race 6.0 verbaut ist?
Will die aktuell nicht ausbauen wegen genau gefitteter Höhe und Sattelposition.

Welche leichte Stütze würdet Ihr empfehlen? Ich habe den SQLab 611 Ergowave-Sattel verbaut.
Bin am überlegen, mir dieses Teil zu leisten. Wäre aber für andere Vorschläge dankbar.

https://www.canyon.com/accessories/?category=2706#id=61104


----------



## kommaklar (11. Mai 2018)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr zufällig was die Iridium-Sattelstütze wiegt, die am Pro Race 6.0 verbaut ist?
> Will die aktuell nicht ausbauen wegen genau gefitteter Höhe und Sattelposition.
> 
> Welche leichte Stütze würdet Ihr empfehlen? Ich habe den SQLab 611 Ergowave-Sattel verbaut.
> ...




Da habe ich was für dich:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1117747-canyon-s25-vcls-2-0-cf-sattelstutze-carbon


----------



## filiale (11. Mai 2018)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr zufällig was die Iridium-Sattelstütze wiegt, die am Pro Race 6.0 verbaut ist?
> Will die aktuell nicht ausbauen wegen genau gefitteter Höhe und Sattelposition.
> 
> Welche leichte Stütze würdet Ihr empfehlen? Ich habe den SQLab 611 Ergowave-Sattel verbaut.
> ...



Wenn es die Iridium 3-5 ist (man kann die Stütze mit einem Stückchen Klebeband markieren und findet dann immer die gleiche Höhe), das müßte unten draufstehen auf dem Teil im Rahmen, dann wiegt sie 350gr.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. Mai 2018)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr zufällig was die Iridium-Sattelstütze wiegt, die am Pro Race 6.0 verbaut Ist?


----------



## filiale (12. Mai 2018)

exakt...


----------



## schurwald-biker (27. Mai 2018)

Welche Stützen habt Ihr denn verbaut? Kaufe mir nun wahrscheinlich doch diese hier:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...UD-carbon-31-6-mm-400-mm-SB-15-mm-o207504919/


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (27. Mai 2018)

Gute Wahl! Die Stütze ist wirklich gut. Ich würde sie mir aber ohne Setback kaufen. Dann hast du mehr Möglichkeiten, den Sattel zu positionieren.


----------



## schurwald-biker (27. Mai 2018)

Bei mir ist bei der Iridium-Stütze der Sattel schon ganz hinten, sonst bekomme ich das Lot von der Kniescheibe nicht in die Pedalachse. Daher müsste das mit dem Setback passen. Mal schaun.
Werde wohl die 350 mm ordern.


----------



## DER_DEPP (28. Mai 2018)

Ich baue gerade mein Exceed auch 1-fach um und wollte den Anschlag beim Umwerfer ausbauen und mit einer kleinen Schraube + Mutter verschließen. Nur wie bekomme ich den aus dem Rahmen? Habe statt der Zughülle einen Inbusschlüssel reingesteckt und etwas gehebelt aber wollte da nicht zu sehr rumdrücken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schurwald-biker (1. Juni 2018)

Hier mal meine Tuningmaßnahmen am SL 6.0 Pro Race, Größe L.

Mein Traum wäre, beim Gewicht eine 9 vor dem Komma zu haben, werde ich aber auf absehbare Zeit nicht schaffen.
Nächstes Jahr tausche ich evtl. noch die Bremsen.


----------



## alvis (1. Juni 2018)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Tuningmaßnahmen am SL 6.0 Pro Race.
> 
> Mein Traum wäre, beim Gewicht eine 9 vor dem Komma zu haben, werde ich aber auf absehbare Zeit nicht schaffen.
> Nächstes Jahr tausche ich evtl. noch die Bremsen.



Welche Größe hat es denn.?
Ohh gerade gesehen


----------



## schurwald-biker (1. Juni 2018)

Größe L.
Habs oben noch eingefügt.


----------



## Tomster1979 (14. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen ,

Ich hab enorme Probleme mit der Sram Level TL an meinem Exceed. Bei Auslieferung war ich schon nicht sonderlich zufrieden. Beide Bremsen rubbeln. Zum Teil so , daß die Gabel anfängt zu oszillieren.
Hatte in Verdacht , daß ich sie einfach nicht richtig eingebremst hab wegen der. enormen Begeisterung fürs bike 
Hatte dann irgendwann mal die Beläge ausgebaut , waren jedenfalls nicht verglast. Hab dann mal mit Sandpapier die Kanten und die Oberfläche abgeschliffen , hat nix gebracht ..

Hab jetzt ne neue Sram Scheibe und originale, organische Sram Beläge bestellt für vorne . Bremsscheibe mit Reiniger ordentlich entfettet und heute eingebremst . Leider rubbelt die Bremse wieder und die Gabel fängt dann an zu schwingen bzw. oszillieren .

Ich bin langsam ratlos . Jemand einen Tipp für mich oder einen Denkanstoß ?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Ritzibi (14. Juni 2018)

Ich hab die Bremse sofort durch ne Shimao XTR ersetzt, die Level TL ist ne Zumutung finde ich.
Denke mal Shimano XT wäre auch ne Lösung.
Relativ günstig und eine absolute Sorglosbremse.


----------



## marvinse (14. Juni 2018)

Hallo
Ich möchte mir auch ein Exceed kaufen und bin mir bei der Größenwahl unsicher ......
Bin 178 und habe 81 cm Innenbeinlänge !
Wie Steif sind die Fox 32 Gabeln bei 112 kg Fahrergewicht ?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomster1979 (14. Juni 2018)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Ich hab die Bremse sofort durch ne Shimao XTR ersetzt, die Level TL ist ne Zumutung finde ich.
> Denke mal Shimano XT wäre auch ne Lösung.
> Relativ günstig und eine absolute Sorglosbremse.



Naja das ist eine Meinung aber keine Lösung . Am Enduro fahre ich die Guide RS . Klar ist das ne Doppelkolben Bremse , und mit dem Entlüften wartungsintsiv , aber die funktioniert top. In Saalbach hat sie wirklich alles mitgemacht ohne zu mucken..

Mit dem Exceed fahre ich viel Touren , hin und wieder paar Hometrails , alles ohne großes Gefälle , das muss die Level wirklich abkönnen ..

Dieses Rubbeln tritt schon bei mittleren Bremskräften auf , es ist quasi nicht möglich , im Fahrbetrieb , es zu vermeiden


----------



## filiale (14. Juni 2018)

Hast Du mal eine andere Bremsscheibe probiert ?
Das Steuerlager ist fest ?
Die Speichenspannung ist gleichmäßig und ok ?


----------



## Tomster1979 (14. Juni 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Hast Du mal eine andere Bremsscheibe probiert ?
> Das Steuerlager ist fest ?
> Die Speichenspannung ist gleichmäßig und ok ?


Steuerlager passt . Speichen hatte ich von Hand geprüft , war ok . Müsste ich mal prüfen lassen ..
Bremssattel hatte ich ausgerichtet..
Gefühlt kommt es von der Bremse ..


----------



## filiale (14. Juni 2018)

Dann montiere mal eine nicht SRAM, sondern irgendwas anderes, egal welcher Hersteller, ist ja nur kurz zum Test. Notfalls vom Kumpel mal für 10min ausleihen. Ich kenne das Problem von Leichtbaubremsscheiben.


----------



## Tomster1979 (14. Juni 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Dann montiere mal eine nicht SRAM, sondern irgendwas anderes, egal welcher Hersteller, ist ja nur kurz zum Test. Notfalls vom Kumpel mal für 10min ausleihen. Ich kenne das Problem von Leichtbaubremsscheiben.



Wäre mal nen Versuch wert .
Kann aber auch die Guide vom Enduro mit der 200er Scheibe dran hängen, wäre wohl der gleiche Effekt wie nen anderes Fabrikat zu nehmen..
wenn ich das richtig sehe , haben Guide und Level sowieso die gleichen Bremsscheiben , da wird nur über die Größe das Gewicht selektiert..

P.S fährt denn sonst keiner die Level am Exceed ?


----------



## filiale (14. Juni 2018)

Nicht die komplette Bremsanlage tauschen sondern nur die Scheibe. Mein Kumpel hat an seinem Exceed die MT8 verbaut mit den Strom SL Scheiben -> deutliches flattern der RS1 Gabel. Dann die Trickstuff Scheiben, alles perfekt ohne flattern.


----------



## Tomster1979 (14. Juni 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Nicht die komplette Bremsanlage tauschen sondern nur die Scheibe. Mein Kumpel hat an seinem Exceed die MT8 verbaut mit den Strom SL Scheiben -> deutliches flattern der RS1 Gabel. Dann die Trickstuff Scheiben, alles perfekt ohne flattern.



Achso ok . Ja das wäre auch einen Versuch wert . 
MT 8 am Exceed ist aber auch schon übel


----------



## Tischgrill (15. Juni 2018)

Hat auch schon jemand wie ich einen Exceed-Rahmen gekauft, daraus ein Bike aufgebaut und festgestellt, dass seitdem die XX1 12fach wesentlich schlechter funktioniert? Zugverlegung+ Schaltauge kontrolliert, alles i.O. dazu die üblichen Einstellmassnahmen fachgerecht erledigt....die Schaltung spinnt beim Schalten vom 6. aufs kleinere 5. Ritzel und vom 3. aufs kleinere 2. Ritzel, meist in Form einer deutlichen Verzögerung bis die Kette endlich runterspringt. Versuche seit Monaten das zu beheben und überlege jetzt sogar einen völligen Wechsel der ganzen Gruppe.


----------



## hw71 (15. Juni 2018)

Tomster1979 schrieb:


> ......
> Ich hab enorme Probleme mit der Sram Level TL an meinem Exceed. Bei Auslieferung war ich schon nicht sonderlich zufrieden. Beide Bremsen rubbeln. Zum Teil so , daß die Gabel anfängt zu oszillieren
> .........



Bei mir ist auch die Sram Level TL verbaut und ich habe ähnliche Probleme. Das Bremsrubbeln und Gabelstottern habe ich aber überwiegend vorne und bei starkem Bremsen, meistens auf Asphalt. Ich behalte das mal im Auge.


----------



## filiale (15. Juni 2018)

hw71 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch die Sram Level TL verbaut und ich habe ähnliche Probleme. Das Bremsrubbeln und Gabelstottern habe ich aber überwiegend vorne und bei starkem Bremsen, meistens auf Asphalt. Ich behalte das mal im Auge.



Nur die Bremsscheibe gegen ein anderes Modell tauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taylor (15. Juni 2018)

marvinse schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich möchte mir auch ein Exceed kaufen und bin mir bei der Größenwahl unsicher ......
> Bin 178 und habe 81 cm Innenbeinlänge !
> Wie Steif sind die Fox 32 Gabeln bei 112 kg Fahrergewicht ?
> ...



Hi,
ich bin auch 178, habe allerdings ein SL von 85. Ich habe M und es paßt perfekt. Habe natürlich die Stütze weit ausgezogen. Ob der Rahmen + die Gabel für dein Gewicht passt, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Würde allerdings sagen, dass es grenzwertig ist.


----------



## Hille2001 (17. Juni 2018)

Hallo

habe mal eine Frage zu den Gewichten die auf der Homepage stehen
stimmen die oder sind etwas untertrieben?

hab ein Exceed cf SL 6.0 im Auge mit 10,7kg aber ein gleichwertiges Focus Raven zb wiegt 1kg mehr obwohl volle XT Austattung


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (17. Juni 2018)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> habe mal eine Frage zu den Gewichten die auf der Homepage stehen
> stimmen die oder sind etwas untertrieben?
> ...



Gewicht des Exceed stimmt. Meins hatte 10,4 ohne Pedale in L.


----------



## Hille2001 (17. Juni 2018)

Wäre bei 1,78m und SL 81,5cm der M Rahmen passend? Oder schon in Richtung L ?


----------



## Laxer (17. Juni 2018)

Ich bin 1,78 m groß und habe eine SL von 82 cm.
Mir passt das Rad bzw. der Rahmen in M perfekt


----------



## filiale (17. Juni 2018)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Wäre bei 1,78m und SL 81,5cm der M Rahmen passend? Oder schon in Richtung L ?



ganz sicher M


----------



## Alpde (18. Juni 2018)

Bin 178cm mit SL 85cm fahre M.Beim Bikefitting wurde mir der Sattel zeimlich weit nach vorne geschoben,passt.Vorbau 80mm.


----------



## waldShrek (28. Juni 2018)

Hier mal mein Exceed CF SLX DI2 von 2016 in XL.

Änderungen hielten sich in Grenzen, da es nahezu Perfekt ist. Einzig wurden Ergon Griffe und ein Ergon Sattel verbaut. Pedale sind die Shimano SPD XTR.

Gewicht minimal unter 10Kg.


----------



## Canyon23 (5. Juli 2018)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie es zu den Gewichten vom Exceed CF SLX 9.0 Pro Race LTD und Pro Race Team kommt?
Canyon schreibt für das LTD 8,9kg und für das Race Team 8,4 kg aus. Wenn ich die beiden vergleiche müsste das LTD nach Teilen aber etwa 100g weniger wiegen. Hab ich was falsch gerechnet?

https://www.canyon.com/tools/bike-comparison/#biketype=2&bike1=4128&bike2=4127
Hier ein Link zum Vergleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (5. Juli 2018)

Ob Du falsch gerechnet hast kann Dir keiner sagen, es kennt ja niemand Deine Rechnung.
Als Unterschied sehe ich Gabel, Laufräder, Sattelstütze, Sattel und Kassette.


----------



## Canyon23 (5. Juli 2018)

Exceed LTD      Race Team

Gabel             1353g               1530g

Kassette          360g                  360g

LRS                1380g              1411g

Sattel             124g                240g

Sattelstütze     436g              235g

Gesamt:          3653g             3775g


----------



## pacechris (5. Juli 2018)

Laxer schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,78 m groß und habe eine SL von 82 cm.
> Mir passt das Rad bzw. der Rahmen in M perfekt



Ist die überstandshöhe nicht etwas knapp? 
Die soll 79cm sein.....wo wird die denn gemessen?


----------



## mtbfux (5. Juli 2018)

Bin 173 und sl 80 und fahre auch M. Finde auch das es super passt, auch wenn nicht sehr viel Luft ist.


----------



## Laxer (5. Juli 2018)

@pacechris : Für mich ist die Überstandshöhe unkritisch, empfinde sie auch nicht als knapp.


----------



## pacechris (5. Juli 2018)

Laxer schrieb:


> @pacechris : Für mich ist die Überstandshöhe unkritisch, empfinde sie auch nicht als knapp.



Vielleicht messen die auch relativ weit vorne zum Steuerrohr hin, sonst müsste es weh tun beim absteigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cristox (5. Juli 2018)

Wer steigt denn schon so ab, dass das Fahrrad genau senkrecht zwischen den Beinen ist, welche auch noch beide gleichzeitig auf dem Boden stehen.
Das wird auch die maximale Höhe sein, vorne am Steuerrohr.


----------



## olligpunkt (12. Juli 2018)

Wie zufrieden seit ihr eigentlich mit der Sid FedergAbel?
Meine fühlt sich total bockig an. Wiege 80 Kg und fahre sie mit 2 Tokens , 80 Psi und Zugstufe 15 Klicks von offen (Hase). Hatte sie damals mit dem Shockwiz abgestimmt und war auch halbwegs zufrieden. Aber zur Zeit finde ich sie einfach nur bockig. Ich meine sie muss doch selbst bei knappen Federweg ein paar Wurzeln dämpfen können ohne das die Fahrt unkontrollierbar wird. Oder bin ich von der Pike im Enduro verwöhnt? Habe auch schon bissl mit schnellerer oder langsamerer Zugstufe probiert werde aber einfach nicht gücklich. Da hat mir selbst meine alte Recon Gold besser gefallen.


----------



## CenturionFully (13. Juli 2018)

Hallo Leute,
Hab mir bei Canyon das 
*EXCEED CF SL 6.0 PRO RACE*
ausgesucht. Ich bin 180m und hab eine Schrittlänge von 0,86m .
Laut Grössenrechner auf der Homepage wird mir M angeboten.
Da ich aber damit auch etwas längere Touren fahren möchte, habe ich Angst das die Grösse eventuell zu Racelastig ist. 
Heist eigentlich, ich möchte nicht die ganze Zeit stark gekrümmt fahren, oder mache ich mir da umsonst Gedanken!

Gruss 
Martin


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. Juli 2018)

CenturionFully schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Hab mir bei Canyon das
> *EXCEED CF SL 6.0 PRO RACE*
> ausgesucht. Ich bin 180m und hab eine Schrittlänge von 0,86m .
> ...



Hi Martin! 
Ich bin 183 cm bei 87 cm SL. Allein schon wegen der Schrittlänge würde ich L nehmen. Notfalls einen kürzeren Vorbau verbauen. Bei mir passt L perfekt.


----------



## CenturionFully (13. Juli 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Hi Martin!
> Ich bin 183 cm bei 87 cm SL. Allein schon wegen der Schrittlänge würde ich L nehmen. Notfalls einen kürzeren Vorbau verbauen. Bei mir passt L perfekt.



Vielen Dank, das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht!

Gruss
Martin


----------



## schurwald-biker (14. Juli 2018)

Kann ich bestätigen: Bin 182cm, SL 87. Habe auch das L, übrigens auch das 6.0 Pro Race.
Bei mir passts - Canyon hätte mir in Koblenz auch L wärmstens empfohlen.


----------



## Ritzibi (15. Juli 2018)

Da stimme ich voll zu, 1,83 bei 84 cm SL und L passt perfekt.
Was man aus dem Exceed alles machen kann, wenn man etwas schrauben will sieht man in meinem Fotoalbum und ab Post #1004


----------



## greg12 (16. Juli 2018)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden seit ihr eigentlich mit der Sid FedergAbel?
> Meine fühlt sich total bockig an. Wiege 80 Kg und fahre sie mit 2 Tokens , 80 Psi und Zugstufe 15 Klicks von offen (Hase). Hatte sie damals mit dem Shockwiz abgestimmt und war auch halbwegs zufrieden. Aber zur Zeit finde ich sie einfach nur bockig. Ich meine sie muss doch selbst bei knappen Federweg ein paar Wurzeln dämpfen können ohne das die Fahrt unkontrollierbar wird. Oder bin ich von der Pike im Enduro verwöhnt? Habe auch schon bissl mit schnellerer oder langsamerer Zugstufe probiert werde aber einfach nicht gücklich. Da hat mir selbst meine alte Recon Gold besser gefallen.


schon mal sevice gemacht an der gabel? gerade am airshaft nicht mit schmiermittel geizen, der dichtkopf gleitet mmn sehr bescheiden am airshaft... dazu sind meistens die tauchrohre ohne schmieröl bzw die staubabstreifen trocken.


----------



## liquide (16. Juli 2018)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Jede Menge,
> 
> teilweise auch Teile von meinem vorherigen bike.
> 
> ...




Durch den Rückbau der Sattelstütze hast Du ja auch den Zug rausgemacht.
Wo hast du den Stopfen her um den originalen Stopfen, mit dem dann nicht mehr nötigen Zugloch, zu ersetzen?

PS.: So ein Teil finde ich im Canyononlineshop leider nirgens


----------



## Ritzibi (17. Juli 2018)

liquide schrieb:


> Durch den Rückbau der Sattelstütze hast Du ja auch den Zug rausgemacht.
> Wo hast du den Stopfen her um den originalen Stopfen, mit dem dann nicht mehr nötigen Zugloch, zu ersetzen?
> 
> PS.: So ein Teil finde ich im Canyononlineshop leider nirgens



Weiß jetzt nicht genau was du meinst.
Aber schau mal hier ob du das Teil da findest: https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Exceed CF SL M060-01_BOM_ts.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (17. Juli 2018)

cristox schrieb:


> Wer steigt denn schon so ab, dass das Fahrrad genau senkrecht zwischen den Beinen ist, welche auch noch beide gleichzeitig auf dem Boden stehen.
> Das wird auch die maximale Höhe sein, vorne am Steuerrohr.



Meisten steigt man so ab das man mit einem Bein in ein Loch tritt so das es unbeding weh tun muss 

Vielleicht kann mal einer bei seinem Rahmen messen wo er die angegebene überstandshöhe finde?


----------



## liquide (17. Juli 2018)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Weiß jetzt nicht genau was du meinst.
> Aber schau mal hier ob du das Teil da findest: https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Exceed CF SL M060-01_BOM_ts.pdf



Das ist es, Danke! Du hast auf das Cable Outlet Nummer 32 ohne Loch umgerüstet (A1059214).


----------



## Ritzibi (18. Juli 2018)

Nee, das war schon verbaut, da serienmäßig 1x11 und ohne VarioStütze.
Aber egal, schreib einfach Canyon an, die schicken dir das Teil.
Zwar nicht umsonst wahrscheinlich, aber dürfte nicht die Masse kosten.


----------



## CenturionFully (19. Juli 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Hi Martin!
> Ich bin 183 cm bei 87 cm SL. Allein schon wegen der Schrittlänge würde ich L nehmen. Notfalls einen kürzeren Vorbau verbauen. Bei mir passt L perfekt.


Hi, 
nachdem das mit der Grösse geklärt war, hab ich den Hobel sofort bestellt und es passt perfekt.
Von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung hat es drei Tage gedauert!
Anbei zwei Bilder,



 

 besten Dank für die Beratung 

Gruss
Martin


----------



## Crank92 (30. Juli 2018)

Denkt ihr das, dass Exceed ein Update bekommt oder nur neue Parts 2019?


----------



## chicken07 (31. Juli 2018)

Denke mal, dass es für ein großes Rahmenupdate nach Canyon-Maßstäben noch zu früh ist. Das Exceed ist ja noch relativ jung, verglichen mit der Lebensdauer des Vorgängers Grand Canyon CF z.B. Kleinere Updates gibt es aber ja wohl immer, z.B. neue Sattelklemme. 

Ist der aktuelle Exceed-Rahmen eigentlich schon den Boost-kompatibel am Hinterbau? Ansonsten wäre das vielleicht ein denkbares Update für 2019.


----------



## filiale (31. Juli 2018)

Der derzeitige Exceed Rahmen hat kein boost. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das 2019 etwas kommt (in Zusammenhang mit der neuen XTR).


----------



## Tischgrill (31. Juli 2018)

Ja, denke auch dass spätestens der 2019er-Rahmen Boost haben wird. Nicht dass ich das will, aber der Markt wird es leider mittelfristig fordern worauf Canyon reagieren wird  

Richtig dass auch das Gesamt-Portfolio Shimano-lastig sein wird.

Soweit mein Teelicht dazu...


----------



## chicken07 (31. Juli 2018)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Ja, denke auch dass spätestens der 2019er-Rahmen Boost haben wird.



Wohl eher frühestens ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (31. Juli 2018)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Wohl eher frühestens ;-)



2019 wird das 2020 modell angekündigt dass dann boost hat


----------



## mtbfux (5. August 2018)

Habe auch das Problem mit dem Gabel stottern und der Level TLM. Nach schleifen der Beläge ist es für kurze Zeit wieder okay aber fängt immer wieder an. Vorne und hinten. Hab auch Mal scheiben geschliffen. Neue SwissStop Beläge probiert und jetzt neu Scheiben, Trickstuff Dächle UL. Bremskolben auch nochmal nachjustiert. Nichts hat geholfen. Bin schon am überlegen auf XTR zu wechseln.


----------



## Henning W (6. August 2018)

Vielleicht könnt Ihm mir folgende Fragen zum Thema Exceed CF SLX beantworten:

A) Hat der Rahmen einen 142:er Hinterbau ? 

B) Ist die Steckachse beim Frameset im Lieferumfang enthalten ?

C) Welche Abmessungen hat der CANE CREEK 40 Steuersatz bzw. welchen Schaftdurchmesser benötigt die Gabel ?

Danke


----------



## olligpunkt (7. August 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> schon mal sevice gemacht an der gabel? gerade am airshaft nicht mit schmiermittel geizen, der dichtkopf gleitet mmn sehr bescheiden am airshaft... dazu sind meistens die tauchrohre ohne schmieröl bzw die staubabstreifen trocken.



Ich hab jetzt günstig im Bikemarkt ne Neuwertige Charger Kartusche erstanden. Beim Umbau ist mir nix negatives aufgefallen, d.h. die Gabel war gut geschmiert. Hab heute die erste Runde mit Charger gefahren u bin begeistert. So muss eine Gabel sein. Wobei ich fast denke das ich noch nen Token rein mache und den Druck bissl senke um noch Bissl mehr Sag zu haben. Charger kann ich empfehlen


----------



## filiale (8. August 2018)

A) ja
B) weiß ich nicht
C) standard unten 1/5 oben 1 1/8


----------



## Tischgrill (8. August 2018)

a) ja
b) DT-Steckachse war bei mir damals dabei, weiss nicht ob jetzt immer noch
c) Tapered-Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## serious0812 (11. August 2018)

pacechris schrieb:


> Ist die überstandshöhe nicht etwas knapp?
> Die soll 79cm sein.....wo wird die denn gemessen?


Immer Mitte Oberrohr, siehe Geometrie.


----------



## Henning W (13. August 2018)

Kann mir jemand sagen was der Exceed CF SLX für eine Bremsaufnahme am Hinterrad hat ? Dürfte sich im PM handeln, oder ?

Danke..


----------



## serious0812 (14. August 2018)

Mein für 2019 geplantes Traumrad ist dieses:
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/exceed/exceed-cf-slx-9-0-pro-race-team.html
Meine Fragen dazu, falls es jemand weiß: 
1. wie sind die Maxxis Ikon-Reifen, damit kann ich wenig anfangen? Fahre seit Jahren Continental Race King RaceSport und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit.
2. wann ist ein günstiger Zeitpunkt um bei Canyon zu bestellen damit das Rad ab April 2019 bereit steht?
Danke.


----------



## filiale (14. August 2018)

1. Zu den Reifen findest Du hier im Forum eine Menge Einträge. Am Meisten im Reifen Thread.
2. Am 1 Januar bestellen. Sofern es dann noch im Bestand ist. Es wird sicherlich neue 2019 Modelle geben (neue Austattung). Wann das sein wird weiß nur Canyon. In den letzten Jahren war es im September kurz nach der Eurobike, die dieses Jahr bekanntlich schon im July war, wodurch sich in der Bikebranche die Ankündigungen neuer Modelle über das ganze Jahr verteilt. Es gibt somit kein klassisches alt bekanntes Konzept wie man es von Canyon in den Jahren zuvor kannte. Es bleibt spannend...


----------



## Exty (17. August 2018)

*Hallo zusammen.
War am überlegen mir das Exceed CF SL 7.0 Pro Race zu bestellen jetzt habe ich gesehen das es Ausverkauft ist. Könnt ihr euch vorstellen das da noch was kommt dieses Jahr ? *


----------



## filiale (17. August 2018)

Ich rechne damit, daß es entweder ein 2019 Modell mit boost (Rahmen) geben wird (was dann auch eine andere Ausstattung bekommt) oder nochmal die gleiche Charge aufgelegt wird (was es auch schon gab). Da aber eine Menge Exceed schon seit langem ausverkauft sind, werden es wohl 2019 Modelle werden.


----------



## Exty (17. August 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich rechne damit, daß es entweder ein 2019 Modell mit boost (Rahmen) geben wird (was dann auch eine andere Ausstattung bekommt) oder nochmal die gleiche Charge aufgelegt wird (was es auch schon gab). Da aber eine Menge Exceed schon seit langem ausverkauft sind, werden es wohl 2019 Modelle werden.



Danke dir für deine Einschätzung dann muss gewartet werden.


----------



## Sasch2104 (18. August 2018)

Ich war heute bei Canyon und habe diverse Bike probegefahren. Das Lux und Exceed hat mir am besten gefallen. Das Lux ist wohl dieses Jahr nicht mehr zu bekommen in Größe S und max Ausbau. Liebäugle gerade mit dem EXCEED CF SLX 9.0 PRO RACE LTD. Die Frage ist jetzt ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre nur einen Rahmen zu holen und das Bike selbst aufzubauen. Allerdings habe ich mal die Teile überschlagen was da verbaut ist und komme auf ca 7500-8000 Euro inc Rahmen. Wie sinnvoll das ganze jetzt ist lasse ich mal dahin gestellt. Brauche das Bike für den Winter zum Trainieren (Habe noch ein BMC Tiathlon Bike). Mit der Watt Messung könnte ich natürlich auch mit einem Klapprad trainieren ;o))


----------



## filiale (18. August 2018)

Sasch2104 schrieb:


> Ich war heute bei Canyon und habe diverse Bike probegefahren. Das Lux und Exceed hat mir am besten gefallen. Das Lux ist wohl dieses Jahr nicht mehr zu bekommen in Größe S und max Ausbau. Liebäugle gerade mit dem EXCEED CF SLX 9.0 PRO RACE LTD. Die Frage ist jetzt ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre nur einen Rahmen zu holen und das Bike selbst aufzubauen. Allerdings habe ich mal die Teile überschlagen was da verbaut ist und komme auf ca 7500-8000 Euro inc Rahmen. Wie sinnvoll das ganze jetzt ist lasse ich mal dahin gestellt. Brauche das Bike für den Winter zum Trainieren (Habe noch ein BMC Tiathlon Bike). Mit der Watt Messung könnte ich natürlich auch mit einem Klapprad trainieren ;o))



Für 6300 Euro kannste Dir auch ein Bike mit 8.x kg selbst aufbauen. Newmen Carbon Felgen sind leicht und stabil. Kashima Beschichtung braucht man nicht wirklich. Man muß ja nicht 1:1 die gleichen Teile wie Canyon verwenden sondern hat die freie Wahl.

Beim LTD Modell ist halt viel bling bling für die Eisdiele dabei, macht das Rad aber nicht schneller / besser. Das 8.0 wiegt auch nur 9.1Kg bei 4000Euro, geht also problemlos.


----------



## Sasch2104 (18. August 2018)

Macht es Sinn sich ein CF SL zu holen . Da die Teile weg und dann andere dran ?? Ich hätte ca 6500 zur Verfügung. Soll auch ein bissel ein Bastel Projekt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (18. August 2018)

Der SL Rahmen ist schwerer als der SLX (SL hat andere Carbon Fasern und mehr Harz). Wenn Du 6K ausgibst, dann mach das nicht mit dem SL Rahmen.


----------



## Sasch2104 (18. August 2018)

Gibt es noch alternativen zu dem Exceed oder dem Lux ?? Bei den Tests schneiden ja beide super ab. Allerdings ist das so eine sache mit den Tests ??


----------



## filiale (18. August 2018)

Ghost, Focus, Scott, Orbeo usw. mußte halt mal schauen welche Geo Dir paßt. Nur weil ein Bike einen guten Test hat muß es Dir noch lange nicht passen. Frag mal in der Kaufberatung, die können Dir helfen.


----------



## Sasch2104 (18. August 2018)

Ist der Rahmen ein großer unterschied vom SL zum SLX? Bin am Überlegen mir das EXCEED CF SL 7.0 PRO RACE zu holen und da eine bessere Gabel rein zu machen.


----------



## filiale (18. August 2018)

was versprichst du dir davon ? du springst von apfel zu birne. da ist irgendwie kein konzept dahinter...erst lux, dann doch exceed, dann selbstbau, dann wieder nur teile tauschen...


----------



## Sasch2104 (18. August 2018)

Am liebsten wäre mir das Lux. Das bekomme ich aber Dieses Jahr nicht mehr. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir ein kleineres Exceed hole und es mir so aufbaue wie ich mir es vorstelle oder mir gleich das teuerste Modell hole und es so fahre wie es ist.


----------



## filiale (19. August 2018)

Was kann das teuerste Modell besser als die Anderen ?


----------



## Henning W (20. August 2018)

Benötige HILFE:
Ich habe eine Frage zu Aufbau des Exceed Rahmen bzw. an Exceed Fahrer. 

Ist der Schaltzug Richtung Schaltwerk von der Einführung (vorne/oben links) bis zum Austritt (hinten rechts Kettenstrebe) in der Außenhülle montiert ?

Evtl. kann mir mal jemand ein Handyfoto von beiden Stellen posten !! 

Würde mir sehr helfen ........ Danke Eddie


----------



## Henning W (20. August 2018)

Frage wäre ob ich die komplette Außenhülle vom Shifter bis zum Schaltwerk ziehen kann, oder ob ich an der Einführung und am Austritt einen Anschlag setzen muss ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (20. August 2018)

wird ohne Aussenhülle verlegt. Der Anschlag ist im Rahmen einlaminiert. Es wird mit Endhülse an der Aussenhülle montiert. Innen verläuft nur der nackte Seilzug der wiederrum in einem Liner läuft.


----------



## Henning W (20. August 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> wird ohne Aussenhülle verlegt. Der Anschlag ist im Rahmen einlaminiert. Es wird mit Endhülse an der Aussenhülle montiert. Innen verläuft nur der nackte Seilzug der wiederrum in einem Liner läuft.



..d.h. oben links läuft der Zug in den Rahmen und der Anschlag wird außen aufgecshraut (Kunststoff Platte) und am Austritt ist der Anschlag laminiert. Ok, das schaue ich mit nachher mal an. Konnte auf die schnelle am Austritt (Kettenstrebe) keinen Anschlag sehen, sondern nur den einlaminierten Alu-Einsatz, hab auch keinen beiligenden Einsatz gesehen.


----------



## Erstbremser (20. August 2018)

Hallo.
Ich möchte mir das 8.0 Race Team zulegen. Weiß einer etwas über den Laufradsatz DT SWISS XRC 1250 CARBON? Ist der vergleichbar mit dem XRC 1200?
Für Tips wäre ich Dankbar


----------



## Erstbremser (20. August 2018)

Oh, falsche Abteilung


----------



## Castroper (23. August 2018)

Fährt hier Jemand die Eagle Gruppe mit nem 36er oder gar 38er Kettenblatt?
Fahre z.Z. ein 34er mit 6mm Offset, bin aber skeptisch ob ein Größeres mit gleichem Offset vom Rahmen her passt.

X01 Eagle GXP Kurbel


----------



## kommaklar (24. August 2018)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Fährt hier Jemand die Eagle Gruppe mit nem 36er oder gar 38er Kettenblatt?
> Fahre z.Z. ein 34er mit 6mm Offset, bin aber skeptisch ob ein Größeres mit gleichem Offset vom Rahmen her passt.
> 
> X01 Eagle GXP Kurbel



Ja fahre das 36er, mit 6mm Offset, ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murkus (25. August 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin neu hier und hoffe das ich nicht gleich in die Fettnäpfchen trete.
Dies ist mein erstes Versenderrad, da ich bis jetzt fast alles selbst gemacht habe, hab ich gedacht probiere es mal.
Radel seit 29 Jahren und mache ca 4000 auf dem MTB und 2000 auf dem RR
Habe ein neues exceed 8.0 Pro Race.
Das Rad ist genial, wenn da nicht die Bremsen wären.
Die Sram Level TLM stotterten vorne als auch hinten nach ein paar Kilometern.
Habe mich dann erst mal um hinten gekümmert.
Alles  gesäubert, abgeschliffen und wieder neu montiert.
Wieder war es für die ersten Bremsungen ok und dann das identische Fehlerbild.
Habe mittlerweile neue Beläge und Scheiben (Sram / Shimano) ausprobiert, aber es wird nicht besser.
Für mich bleibt da nur, das die Aufnahme am Rahmen , oder die Bremse an sich nicht ok ist. Oder die Bremse für den Rahmen nicht geeignet ist, aber an der Gabel gibt es ja auch Probleme.
Habt ihr da Erfahrungen oder Lösungsansätze.
Ich schätze wenn ich Canyon anschreibe, wird das auch nicht viel bringen oder?
Danke und Gruß Markus


----------



## Lateralus (25. August 2018)

Was bedeutet stottern diesbezüglich?


----------



## murkus (26. August 2018)

Es ist vergleichbar mit dem ABS beim Auto.
Als ob die Bremse packt, und dann an einer Stelle auf der Scheibe keine Haftung mehr hat.
Oder die Kraft zu groß wird, sich der Bremssattel verwindet und dann wieder in seine alte Position zurück springt…

Ein richtiges Ruckeln

Ich wollte heute mal eine schon eingefahrene Bremsscheibe ausprobieren!  

Danke und Gruß


----------



## serious0812 (26. August 2018)

Hat schon einmal jemand an einem Exceed CF SLX SRAM Eagle XX1 GripShift gegen XX1-Trigger getauscht, wie aufwändig ist das bzw. könnte es werden? Ich mag einfach kein GripShift.


----------



## Castroper (26. August 2018)

murkus schrieb:


> Es ist vergleichbar mit dem ABS beim Auto.
> Als ob die Bremse packt, und dann an einer Stelle auf der Scheibe keine Haftung mehr hat.
> Oder die Kraft zu groß wird, sich der Bremssattel verwindet und dann wieder in seine alte Position zurück springt…
> 
> ...



Hatte ich auch bei der Level...habe dann zu einer Magura gewechselt und das Problem war weg.



serious0812 schrieb:


> Hat schon einmal jemand an einem Exceed CF SLX SRAM Eagle XX1 GripShift gegen XX1-Trigger getauscht, wie aufwändig ist das bzw. könnte es werden? Ich mag einfach kein GripShift.



Im Grunde nur ein Schaltzug Wechsel.
An die Innerverlegung kommt man gut ran. 
Bremse war da schlimmer.


----------



## murkus (27. August 2018)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch bei der Level...habe dann zu einer Magura gewechselt und das Problem war weg.



Was hattest du für eine Level?

Ich habe heute mal eine eingebremste Scheibe eingebaut.
Dies brachte eine deutliche Verbesserung bzw. es hat doppelt so lange gedauert, bis das Stottern / Ruckeln wieder da war.
Werde jetzt noch mal das komplette Laufrad wechseln bevor ich über eine neue Bremse nachdenke! Ist ja schließlich auch  kein billiges Vergnügen.
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Castroper (29. August 2018)

murkus schrieb:


> Was hattest du für eine Level?
> 
> Ich habe heute mal eine eingebremste Scheibe eingebaut.
> Dies brachte eine deutliche Verbesserung bzw. es hat doppelt so lange gedauert, bis das Stottern / Ruckeln wieder da war.
> ...



Bei mir war die Level t dran...


----------



## Henning W (3. September 2018)

Mal ein paar schnelle Bilder von meinem Canyon Exceed CF SLX Aufbau in 1x11

Gesamtgewicht ohne Pedale und Flaschenhalter = 9010 Gramm !













Gruß ......... Eddie


----------



## filiale (3. September 2018)

Ist das ein XL ? Weil die Griffe so steil nach unten zeigen...


----------



## Henning W (3. September 2018)

Nee  ist ein L Rahmen bei 188cm Körpergröße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henning W (3. September 2018)

Noch ein paar Bilder von der Einstellfahrt kurz nach dem Aufbau !


----------



## filiale (3. September 2018)

Die 8.x schaffste aber locker, alleine die Sattelklemme ist bleischwer


----------



## Henning W (3. September 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Die 8.x schaffste aber locker, alleine die Sattelklemme ist bleischwer



Wahrscheinlich schon ! Die Sattelklemme, leichtere Reifen ... Hätte ich die SID WorldCup, anstatt der normalen SID, verbaut, wären nochmal 100g gepurzelt. XTR anstatt XT (waren allerdings schon vorhanden vom Sobre Auf-bzw. Abbau) ... 

Bleibt aber jetzt so wie es ist...

Nach der Einstellfahrt hatte ich noch den 85:er Vorbau gedreht, Spacer nach oben und die Sattelhöhe von 79cm auf 80cm (mein Standardmaß) angehoben. Der Rest funktioniert top und wie ich finde ein 9kg Rad ohne große Kompromisse, auch was den Leichtbau angeht.


----------



## Tischgrill (4. September 2018)

Henning, was für eine SL hast du? So wie es aussieht, hast du die Stütze auch wie ich recht weit rausgezogen (SL 91cm, Sütze 5-10mm vor Maximalauszug).
Das stört mich brutal, denn muss immer eine 410er Stütze fahren und kann dort kaum tunen mangels Auswahl an langen Stützen und kagge siehts dazu auch aus. Dazu kommt die hohe Belastung des Rahmens durch die starke Hebelwirkung der langen Stütze.

Aber das hab ich ja schon mal hier thematisiert, dass man ca. ab SL 92 aufwärts eventuell auch ein Kandidat für ein XL sein könnte und dass da die restlichen Proportionen (Oberkörper, Arme) noch stärker in den Fokus rücken, da ein XL nicht nur höher, sondern auch länger ist. Dazu noch die Vorlieben des Fahrers wie er auf dem Rad sitzen will.

Edit: werde mir wohl demnächst den XL Rahmen holen und den L verkaufen.


----------



## Crissi (4. September 2018)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Henning, was für eine SL hast du? So wie es aussieht, hast du die Stütze auch wie ich recht weit rausgezogen (SL 91cm, Sütze 5-10mm vor Maximalauszug. Das stört mich brutal, denn muss immer eine 410er Stütze fahren und kann dort kaum tunen mangels Auswahl an langen Stützen und kagge siehts dazu auch aus. Dazu kommt die hohe Belastung des Rahmens durch die starke Hebelwirkung der langen Stütze.
> 
> Edit: werde mir wohl demnächst den XL Rahmen holen und den L verkaufen.



 also ich hab SL 90 und fahr auchn "L". Ich hab aber ach recht lange Arme, da ist mir die Sattelüberhöhung egal. Auf dem XL sass ich zu gestreckt.


----------



## Henning W (4. September 2018)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Henning, was für eine SL hast du? So wie es aussieht, hast du die Stütze auch wie ich recht weit rausgezogen (SL 91cm, Sütze 5-10mm vor Maximalauszug).
> Das stört mich brutal, denn muss immer eine 410er Stütze fahren und kann dort kaum tunen mangels Auswahl an langen Stützen und kagge siehts dazu auch aus. Dazu kommt die hohe Belastung des Rahmens durch die starke Hebelwirkung der langen Stütze.



Ich fahre eine Sattelhöhe von 80cm (Tretlager-Satteloberkante) bei einer Schrittlänge von 93cm. Der Stützenauszug ist mir da relativ egal und vom Tuningpotenzial sehe ich die Stütze nicht so weit vorne.

Wenn Du eine SL91 hast (welche Sattelhöhe fährst Du ?), und Dein Torso bzw. Arme nicht extra Länge benötigen, würde ich definitv keinen XL Rahmen fahren. Gerade beim Hardtail macht das aus meiner Erfahrung keinen Sinn.


----------



## Tischgrill (4. September 2018)

Henning W schrieb:


> Ich fahre eine Sattelhöhe von 80cm (Tretlager-Satteloberkante) bei einer Schrittlänge von 93cm. Der Stützenauszug ist mir da relativ egal und vom Tuningpotenzial sehe ich die Stütze nicht so weit vorne.
> 
> Wenn Du eine SL91 hast (welche Sattelhöhe fährst Du ?), und Dein Torso bzw. Arme nicht extra Länge benötigen, würde ich definitv keinen XL Rahmen fahren. Gerade beim Hardtail macht das aus meiner Erfahrung keinen Sinn.



Fahre 83cm Sattelhöhe. Habe auch schon mal 1-2cm weniger probiert und am Rennrad die 83cm gelassen, aber immer wenn ich aufs Rennrad bin, hatte ich das Gefühl, die Kraft viel besser umsetzen zu können. Auch war es so, dass nach einiger Zeit auf dem Renner das Exceed mit mit einer etwas geringeren Sattelhöhe plötzlich vorkam wie das Sitzen auf einem Kinderrad.

Ausser am Sattel selbst könnte ich noch was machen, nämlich einen Sattel mit höherem Gestell montieren, da der jetzige (ein durchgehockter, sehr flacher SLR TT) um den Auszug zu reduzieren.


----------



## serious0812 (4. September 2018)

Verdammt, ich war zu spät:




Wann gibt es denn die neuen Modelle?!


----------



## filiale (4. September 2018)

Henning W schrieb:


> Ich fahre eine Sattelhöhe von 80cm (Tretlager-Satteloberkante) bei einer Schrittlänge von 93cm.



Das ist aber niedrig für Deine SL. Ich hätte mit 82-83 gerechnet. Aber solange Deine Knie das mitmachen und Du genug Dampf auf das Pedal bekommst ist ja gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crank92 (7. September 2018)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich war zu spät:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Müsste bald soweit sein, ich erwarte die täglich, die verkaufen den Rest noch ab und dann gibts neue Modelle


----------



## serious0812 (11. September 2018)

Habe jetzt doch noch eins ergattert! Lieferung lt.Canyon Ende Oktober/Anfang November 2018-Yipeee 
Wenn es da ist werde ich natürlich berichten.


----------



## Tiri (14. September 2018)

Hallo, ich habe hier gelesen , dass beim exceed Rahmen 2019 auf Boost gehofft wird.  Ist dieser nicht schon beim 2018 (Damen) Rahmen so?
Vg Tiri


----------



## greg12 (14. September 2018)

Tiri schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe hier gelesen , dass beim exceed Rahmen 2019 auf Boost gehofft wird.  Ist dieser nicht schon beim 2018 (Damen) Rahmen so?
> Vg Tiri


nein kein boost. weder damen noch herren.
boost gibts nur an der gabel...


----------



## Castroper (14. September 2018)

Tiri schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe hier gelesen , dass beim exceed Rahmen 2019 auf Boost gehofft wird.  Ist dieser nicht schon beim 2018 (Damen) Rahmen so?
> Vg Tiri



Deine Markierung bezieht sich NUR auf die Gabel !

Die hat Boost


----------



## serious0812 (15. September 2018)

Kann hier einer der Experten bzw. Fragestellenden evtl. erläutern was Boost überhaupt genau ist und was das eventuell für Auswirkungen auf das hier diskutierte Canyon Bike hat? Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicken07 (15. September 2018)

http://bfy.tw/JtpC



serious0812 schrieb:


> Kann hier einer der Experten bzw. Fragestellenden evtl. erläutern was Boost überhaupt genau ist und was das eventuell für Auswirkungen auf das hier diskutierte Canyon Bike hat? Danke.


----------



## Crank92 (15. September 2018)

chicken07 schrieb:


> http://bfy.tw/JtpC



haha genial


----------



## Crissi (15. September 2018)

Crank92 schrieb:


> haha genial



Kannste bei 95% der Fragen hier im Thread und im Forum anwenden!


----------



## Castroper (16. September 2018)

Wenn jeder seine Fragen googeln würde, dann wäre das Forum hier nur voll mit dummen Kommentaren....

Wofür is ein Forum denn da ?

Fragen und Antworten.

Boost grob erklärt.

Durch die breitere Nabe wird das Laufrad stabiler
(Hersteller nennen es gerne steifer)
das würde aufgrund der 29“ Räder eingeführt.


----------



## jazznova (16. September 2018)

Ich benötige mal Eure Hilfe.
Möchte mir zu meine Fully noch was schneller zulegen was aber auch Tourentauglixh bleibt also soll keine Brutale Race Haltung sein.
Bin 1,71cm und hab ne 78 SL 
Gemäß Canyon wäre das ein S Rahmen.... bisher hatte ich immer M daher bin ich echt verunsichert das ich bei S einen externe Sattelüberhöhung habe und es doch sehr Race lästig wird.
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Tischgrill (16. September 2018)

Auch beim neuerlichen Rennrad-Kauf wieder gemerkt: Canyon empfiehlt gerne zu kleine Größen. Bleib lieber beim M.


----------



## Sepp90 (16. September 2018)

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, ist teils doch auch persönliches Empfinden was einem eher zusagt...
Ich fahre mit 170 und 80 SL sowohl das Nerve/Neuron als auch das Exceed in S und bin sehr zufrieden.
Die Sattelüberhöhung hält sich bei beiden arg in Grenzen, vlt 1cm.
Beim Exceed fahre ich ohne Spacer und habe den Vorbau negativ mit -6°.
Der Sattel ist wie gesagt fast auf einer Linie mit den Griffen und der Lenker ist ähnlich wie der Canyon Lenker mit ich glaub 5mm Rise.
Am besten wenn möglich eine der beiden Größen oder gleich beide Probefahren und dann entscheiden.
Mir hat das M zB nicht bzw. weniger als das S zugesagt


----------



## jazznova (17. September 2018)

@Sepp90 
Wäre es möglich mal ein Bild von Deinem Exceed zu knipsen, leider ist in Deiner Galerie nur das Neuron.


----------



## Sepp90 (17. September 2018)

@jazznova 
Das ist ein relativ aktuelles Bild vom Exceed. Kann bei Bedarf heute Abend auch noch eins machen wo es gerade und eben steht. Denke aber für nen Eindruck der Sattelüberhöhung zu bekommen ist das schon ganz ok


----------



## serious0812 (17. September 2018)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Wenn jeder seine Fragen googeln würde, dann wäre das Forum hier nur voll mit dummen Kommentaren....
> 
> Wofür is ein Forum denn da ?
> 
> ...


Genau so ist es, vielen Dank! Genau das wollte ich lesen, kurz und knapp.
@chicken07, crank92, crissi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crissi (17. September 2018)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Genau so ist es, vielen Dank! Genau das wollte ich lesen, kurz und knapp.
> @chicken07, crank92, crissi



.... und so meinte ich das auch. Hätte besser den Sarkasmusmodus kenntlich machen sollen.
(Boost konnte ich auch nicht erklären weil ich nicht wussre was das ist (hätte ich gogglen müssen)).


----------



## jazznova (17. September 2018)

@Sepp90
Schickes Teil, bin aber echt hin und her gerissen ob "S" die richtige Größe ist. Der Sattelauszug ist schon net schlecht
Hatte mal ein 29er von Specialized das war ein "M" aber wie ich gesehen habe, ist das kürzer im Oberrohr wie Canyon.

Beim Sale ist aber nur noch "S" zur Verfügung daher mal sehen was ich mache.


----------



## chicken07 (18. September 2018)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Wenn jeder seine Fragen googeln würde, dann wäre das Forum hier nur voll mit dummen Kommentaren.... Wofür is ein Forum denn da ? Fragen und Antworten.



Hast ja recht - hatte mich nur gewundert, weil man die Antwort auf diese Frage sehr schnell selbst hätte googlen können und ich selbst viel zu ungeduldig gewesen wäre, um auf eine Antwort im Forum zu warten. Also: nichts für ungut.


----------



## serious0812 (18. September 2018)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Hast ja recht - hatte mich nur gewundert, weil man die Antwort auf diese Frage sehr schnell selbst hätte googlen können und ich selbst viel zu ungeduldig gewesen wäre, um auf eine Antwort im Forum zu warten. Also: nichts für ungut.


Sorry, mein Frage war auch etwas provokativ, weil mich eben solche Posts wie "hat das xyz 2019 Boost?" dazu bringen. Kaum einer weiß was es eigentlich ist, eben neu und irgendwo aufgeschnappt und "haben muss"...


----------



## Crank92 (19. September 2018)

Crank92 schrieb:


> Müsste bald soweit sein, ich erwarte die täglich, die verkaufen den Rest noch ab und dann gibts neue Modelle



Ich habe jetzt gesehen, dass Canyon vom 26.09. bis zum 02.10. Invetur macht. Ich denke vorher wird sich nichts mehr tun mit neuen Modellen.


----------



## jazznova (19. September 2018)

Lohnen sich die neuen Modelle?
Bin echt am hadern ob ich nicht ein EXCEED CF SL 7.0 PRO RACE mit 500€ Rabatt einsacke


----------



## serious0812 (19. September 2018)

jazznova schrieb:


> Lohnen sich die neuen Modelle?
> Bin echt am hadern ob ich nicht ein EXCEED CF SL 7.0 PRO RACE mit 500€ Rabatt einsacke


*War* ich auch, Exceed CF SLX 9.0, wollte und konnte aber bei -500€ nicht nein sagen. Ich für meinen Teil kann mir kaum vorstellen das 2019 "sensationelle" Überraschungen bringt die mich meine Entscheidung bereuen lassen...


----------



## Crank92 (19. September 2018)

jazznova schrieb:


> Lohnen sich die neuen Modelle?
> Bin echt am hadern ob ich nicht ein EXCEED CF SL 7.0 PRO RACE mit 500€ Rabatt einsacke


Ich bekomme leider erst im Q1 2019 die Möglichkeit für Jobrad. Sonst hätte ich mir jetzt das 7.0 Pro Race sofort geholt. 2499 für das Rad und die Ausstattung ist brutal gut. Ich denke auch nicht das 2019 das Exceed neu erfunden wird. Ich hoffe nur das es wieder so ein gutes Ras für um die 3k gibt. Mir ist die absenkbare Sattelstütze wichtig. Das Rad hätte 100% zu mir gepasst


----------



## Exty (23. September 2018)

Crank92 schrieb:


> 2499 für das Rad und die Ausstattung ist brutal gut.



Das hatte ich mir auch gedacht deswegen habe ich zugeschlagen. 


 
Ist auf jedenfall ein super Bike. Jedoch ärgert mich eine Sache. Das Ventil Loch im Laufrad  hinten ist nicht mittig ausgestanzt. Habt ihr das bei euren Bikes auch ? 
Hoffe man kann das erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (23. September 2018)

Das mußt Du bei DT Swiss reklamieren, die sind recht kulant. Sehr freundliche email mit Bild einschicken und sehr freundlich nachfragen. Wenn Du über Canyon gehst dauert das mehrere Wochen.
Bei meinem XR1501 ist das Loch mittig. Sollte auch so sein, sonst dichtet das Ventil bei Tubelesmontage unter Umständen nicht vernünftig ab.


----------



## serious0812 (23. September 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Das mußt Du bei DT Swiss reklamieren, die sind recht kulant.


Sehe ich genau so und die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht, DT Swiss ist sehr kulant.


----------



## Exty (23. September 2018)

Danke für eure Antwort habe eben eine Mail an die geschickt mal abwarten. Dicht ist es so weit auf Tubeless habe ich schon umgerüstet sieht aber halt nicht so dolle aus und mich stört es.
Aber sehr geiles Bike


----------



## Crank92 (23. September 2018)

Exty schrieb:


> Das hatte ich mir auch gedacht deswegen habe ich zugeschlagen.
> Anhang anzeigen 775867
> Ist auf jedenfall ein super Bike. Jedoch ärgert mich eine Sache. Das Ventil Loch im Laufrad  hinten ist nicht mittig ausgestanzt. Habt ihr das bei euren Bikes auch ?
> Hoffe man kann das erkennen.
> Anhang anzeigen 775868 Anhang anzeigen 775869 Anhang anzeigen 775870



Hast du den Reifen runter gehabt? Vielleicht ist auch der Schlauch nicht richtig montiert worden


----------



## Crissi (23. September 2018)

Moin, 

Braucht man beim Umrüsten auf tubeless für die Mavic Crossmax light race tune Laufräder vom SL 7.0 eigentlich Tubeless Felgenband?
Würd mir gern bei H&S das Schwalbe Tubeless Set kaufen (37€), da ist aber nur Felgenband einer Breite dabei (21,23 oder 25mm). Beim 7.0 er ist ja vorn eine 25 mm und hinten eine 22 Felge drauf. D.h. Da müsste ich mitr eine Rolle mit de passenden Breite dazukaufen (15€).


----------



## Exty (23. September 2018)

Crank92 schrieb:


> Hast du den Reifen runter gehabt? Vielleicht ist auch der Schlauch nicht richtig montiert worden



Habe auf Tubeless Umgerüstet klar hatte ich den Mantel runter. 
Aber das ausermittige Loch im Laufrad hat ja nichts mit dem Schlauch zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seimon (23. September 2018)

Exty schrieb:


> Habe auf Tubeless Umgerüstet klar hatte ich den Mantel runter.
> Aber das ausermittige Loch im Laufrad hat ja nichts mit dem Schlauch zu tun.



Die Felge ist asymmetrisch. Das sieht bei allen xr361 felgen so aus.


----------



## Seimon (23. September 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Das mußt Du bei DT Swiss reklamieren, die sind recht kulant. Sehr freundliche email mit Bild einschicken und sehr freundlich nachfragen. Wenn Du über Canyon gehst dauert das mehrere Wochen.
> Bei meinem XR1501 ist das Loch mittig. Sollte auch so sein, sonst dichtet das Ventil bei Tubelesmontage unter Umständen nicht vernünftig ab.



Ich habe vier xr361 Felgen hier gehabt und alle hatten das Loch so gebohrt wie auf den Fotos und alle waren am Ventil dicht.

Einfach xr361 (das ist die im neuen xr1501 Laufradsatz verbaute Felge) in die google Bilder Suche schmeißen und dann wird es klar warum das so aussehen muss.


----------



## filiale (24. September 2018)

Seimon schrieb:


> Ich habe vier xr361 Felgen hier gehabt und alle hatten das Loch so gebohrt wie auf den Fotos und alle waren am Ventil dicht.
> 
> Einfach xr361 (das ist die im neuen xr1501 Laufradsatz verbaute Felge) in die google Bilder Suche schmeißen und dann wird es klar warum das so aussehen muss.



Ich habe zwei LRS XR1501 (die alten mit 142) und 1 x  LRS XM1501 und bei allen 3 LRS ist das Loch mittig. Möglicherweise hat DT das wegen asymetrischem Profil geändert. Daher mein Vorschlag bei DT anzufragen.


----------



## Exty (24. September 2018)

Ich bin zwar nicht der Kenner aber für meine Vorstellung kann das nicht richtig sein. Die Überwurfmutter hat so ja kaum Auflagefläche und hängt rechts frei.



 

 



Aber DT Swiss wird es ja am besten wissen deswegen warte ich jetzt was Sie dazu sagen


----------



## Seimon (24. September 2018)

Das ist das Felgenprofil. Ich hoffe es is jetzt verständlich warum das Loch so wie es bei dir ist -mittig- ist. Die Felgenmitte ist die obere strichlierte Linie. -asymmetrisches Felgenprofil-

Das mit der Abstützung wirkt etwas eigenartig, aber ich kann dich beruhigen, ich hab die Felge seit über einem Jahr tubeless im Einsatz mit den originalen DT Swiss Ventilen (o-ring unter Felgenmutter). Alles dicht.

Dt Swiss bietet sogar eine spezielle Unterlagscheibe für asymmetrische Felgen an:
https://r2-bike.com/DT-SWISS-Ventil-Unterlagscheibe-fuer-asymmetrische-Felgen

Meiner Erfahrung nach braucht man die aber nicht, um die Felge dicht zu bekommen.


----------



## Exty (24. September 2018)

Seimon schrieb:


> Das ist das Felgenprofil. Ich hoffe es is jetzt verständlich warum das Loch so wie es bei dir ist -mittig- ist. Die Felgenmitte ist die obere strichlierte Linie. -asymmetrisches Felgenprofil-
> 
> Das mit der Abstützung wirkt etwas eigenartig, aber ich kann dich beruhigen, ich hab die Felge seit über einem Jahr tubeless im Einsatz mit den originalen DT Swiss Ventilen (o-ring unter Felgenmutter). Alles dicht.
> 
> ...



Hmm klingt Logisch wieder was dazugelernt. 
Ich beobachte ob es dicht bleibt.


----------



## Exty (24. September 2018)

Seimon schrieb:


> Das ist das Felgenprofil. Ich hoffe es is jetzt verständlich warum das Loch so wie es bei dir ist -mittig- ist. Die Felgenmitte ist die obere strichlierte Linie. -asymmetrisches Felgenprofil-
> 
> Das mit der Abstützung wirkt etwas eigenartig, aber ich kann dich beruhigen, ich hab die Felge seit über einem Jahr tubeless im Einsatz mit den originalen DT Swiss Ventilen (o-ring unter Felgenmutter). Alles dicht.
> 
> ...



Nur zur allgemeinen Info DT Swiss hat mir eben geantwortet und das gleiche geschrieben über asymmetrische Felgen. Schicken mir jetzt sogar ohne nachfrage oder ähnliches die Unterlegscheiben als Freundlichkeit Kostenlos zu.


----------



## serious0812 (24. September 2018)

Exty schrieb:


> Nur zur allgemeinen Info DT Swiss hat mir eben geantwortet und das gleiche geschrieben über asymmetrische Felgen. Schicken mir jetzt sogar ohne nachfrage oder ähnliches die Unterlegscheiben als Freundlichkeit Kostenlos zu.


Sehr interessant, man lernt eben nie aus. Und es bestätigt auch noch einmal den herausragenden Support von DT Swiss.


----------



## Crissi (25. September 2018)

Crissi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Braucht man beim Umrüsten auf tubeless für die Mavic Crossmax light race tune Laufräder vom SL 7.0 eigentlich Tubeless Felgenband?
> Würd mir gern bei H&S das Schwalbe Tubeless Set kaufen (37€), da ist aber nur Felgenband einer Breite dabei (21,23 oder 25mm). Beim 7.0 er ist ja vorn eine 25 mm und hinten eine 22 Felge drauf. D.h. Da müsste ich mitr eine Rolle mit de passenden Breite dazukaufen (15€).




Noch keiner die Crossmax vom 7.0er auf Tubeless umgerüstet??


----------



## serious0812 (7. Oktober 2018)

Crissi schrieb:


> Noch keiner die Crossmax vom 7.0er auf Tubeless umgerüstet??


Ich würde sagen: falsches Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crissi (7. Oktober 2018)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen: falsches Forum



... naja.... bedingt.


----------



## zscs (8. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe eine kurtze frage - however in English if you don't mind, because of my bad German (working on it, though)

I missed the Septemer Sales' price for Exceed CF SLX frame, when it was 1599 instead of 1799 EUR

Do you know any information the frame will be available on a cheaper price in the next months?
(I don't remember exacly but Canyon used to offer outlet-like prices around end of October - or it used to be September?!? Dunno...)


----------



## serious0812 (8. Oktober 2018)

zscs schrieb:


> Ich habe eine kurtze frage - however in English if you don't mind, because of my bad German (working on it, though)
> 
> I missed the Septemer Sales' price for Exceed CF SLX frame, when it was 1599 instead of 1799 EUR
> 
> ...


As you say, passbook rates (Sparbuch) only in September. Sign up for the Canyon newsletter, maybe you'll be lucky later?


----------



## greg12 (9. Oktober 2018)

die neuen sind online:
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/exceed/


----------



## Crank92 (9. Oktober 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> die neuen sind online:
> https://www.canyon.com/mtb/exceed/


oh mann ... das für 3k ist ohne ablenkbare Sattelstütze, dafür mit Carbon Laufräder mhm.... :/

ROCKSHOX SID RLC  ist auch eine Verbesserung zum Vorgänger Modell oder?


----------



## greg12 (9. Oktober 2018)

Crank92 schrieb:


> oh mann ... das für 3k ist ohne ablenkbare Sattelstütze, dafür mit Carbon Laufräder mhm.... :/


und jetzt mit boost hinterbau!


----------



## serious0812 (9. Oktober 2018)

Tja, ich für meinen Teil würde sagen: ich habe alles richtig gemacht, 2018er EXCEED CF SLX 9.0 PRO RACE für 4.799 ergattert, Versand ist heute erfolgt  
2019: Aber immer noch die besch... Grip Shift?! Wer will denn solch ein geiles Teil mit Grip Shift schalten?! Boost geht mir am A... vorbei. SRAM Level TLM statt Ultimate? Keine Ahnung...


----------



## pirat00 (9. Oktober 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> und jetzt mit boost hinterbau!



Steht wo?!


----------



## zscs (9. Oktober 2018)

pirat00 schrieb:


> Steht wo?!


https://www.canyon.com/mtb/exceed/2019/exceed-cf-slx-9-0-pro-race-ltd.html
Rahmen: ..."_Boost Hinterbau_"...
...an another interesting thing in the list is the cockpit: "_Canyon XC Carbon Cockpit_"

Winkel: +/- 6°
720mm Lenkerbreite
Selbstentwickeltes Canyon Carbon Cockpit
Aerodynamisches Design
Erfüllt Canyon Prüfkategorie 3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pirat00 (9. Oktober 2018)

Stimmt, hier steht es:

RAHMEN CANYON EXCEED CF SLX

CARBONRAHMEN AUS MULTI-MODULUS CARBON COMPOSITE
BREMSSATTEL ZWISCHEN SITZ- UND KETTENSTREBE SPART GEWICHT, ERHÖHT ABER DIE STEIFIGKEIT
VERLÄNGERTES FRONTCENTER FÜR MEHR FAHRSICHERHEIT UND KONTROLLE
ABSCHRAUBBARER UMWERFERSOCKEL
IPU UNIT AUF DEM OBERROHR
CANYON STECKACHSE
BOOST HINTERBAU
PRESS-FIT INNENLAGER
INNENVERLEGTE LEITUNGEN
DI2 KOMPATIBEL
DROPPER POST KOMPATIBEL

Aber beim Rahmenkit steht die Angabe nicht, ist das vielleicht noch der alte Rahmen?


----------



## filiale (9. Oktober 2018)

Der Rahmen ist stand Heute noch "der Alte" ohne Boost. Vermutlich wird sich das ändern sobald dieser ausverkauft ist.


----------



## Castroper (10. Oktober 2018)

Diese schaltgruppen Mischung funktioniert nur in der Theorie.

Hatte da echt arge Probleme beim einstellen der Eagle....erst ein Upgrade des Schifters hat da Abhilfe geschafft.

Folgendes habe ich dabei beobachten können

XX1 Schifter mit GX/NX Schaltwerk funktioniert besser als XX1 Schaltwerk mit GX Schifter.
Ist übrigens nicht nur beim Exceed so.


----------



## katernemo (10. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin mit meinen knapp 95kg ein schwerer Fahrer und mache mir Sorgen, ob das Exceed (bestellt CF SL 7.0 Pro 2018) mich "verkraftet".

Lese gerade auf der Canyon-Seite, dass die DT Swiss LR des Exceed CF SL 7.0 Pro (2018) nur bis Fahrergewicht 100kg zugelassen sind. Beim "Nachfolger" sind die Carbon LR Reynolds TR 249 drauf... wie verhält es sich da? Vermutlich noch geringeres zugelassenes Fahrergewicht? Fand nichts auf den Herstellerseiten oder bei Canyon zu den LR. Weiß da jemand mehr?


----------



## serious0812 (10. Oktober 2018)

katernemo schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinen knapp 95kg ein schwerer Fahrer und mache mir Sorgen, ob das Exceed (bestellt CF SL 7.0 Pro 2018) mich "verkraftet".
> 
> Lese gerade auf der Canyon-Seite, dass die DT Swiss LR des Exceed CF SL 7.0 Pro (2018) nur bis Fahrergewicht 100kg zugelassen sind. Beim "Nachfolger" sind die Carbon LR Reynolds TR 249 drauf... wie verhält es sich da? Vermutlich noch geringeres zugelassenes Fahrergewicht? Fand nichts auf den Herstellerseiten oder bei Canyon zu den LR. Weiß da jemand mehr?


Bei Reynolds gibt es den "Ask us a question" Button, einfach mal drauf klicken und Frage stellen


----------



## serious0812 (10. Oktober 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> und jetzt mit boost hinterbau!


Ja und? Waren die Räder ohne Boost unbedingt schlechter? Natürlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DKracer (11. Oktober 2018)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum die 2019er Modelle anscheinend schwerer sind als die 2018er. Das Team Model wird mit 9.0kg angegeben, während es 2018 nur 8.4kg waren. Das ist ja schon ein massiver Unterschied (selbst bei leicht anderer Ausstattung)...


----------



## Castroper (11. Oktober 2018)

DKracer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum die 2019er Modelle anscheinend schwerer sind als die 2018er. Das Team Model wird mit 9.0kg angegeben, während es 2018 nur 8.4kg waren. Das ist ja schon ein massiver Unterschied (selbst bei leicht anderer Ausstattung)...



Das 2018er war ein SLX Rahmen, 
XX1 Kurbel is leichter als die XTR
Und bestimmt noch nen paar Sachen mehr.


----------



## filiale (11. Oktober 2018)

wer weiß ob die 8.4 gestimmt haben.


----------



## greg12 (11. Oktober 2018)

DKracer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum die 2019er Modelle anscheinend schwerer sind als die 2018er. Das Team Model wird mit 9.0kg angegeben, während es 2018 nur 8.4kg waren. Das ist ja schon ein massiver Unterschied (selbst bei leicht anderer Ausstattung)...


Canyon folgt dem trend der immer schwereren bikes. ganz einfach....


----------



## Tischgrill (11. Oktober 2018)

.... weil Leichtbau finanziell immer unerschwinglicher wird seit in den letzten 5-6 Jahren die Preise selbst für einfache Bikes explodiert sind.


----------



## Crank92 (15. Oktober 2018)

katernemo schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinen knapp 95kg ein schwerer Fahrer und mache mir Sorgen, ob das Exceed (bestellt CF SL 7.0 Pro 2018) mich "verkraftet".
> 
> Lese gerade auf der Canyon-Seite, dass die DT Swiss LR des Exceed CF SL 7.0 Pro (2018) nur bis Fahrergewicht 100kg zugelassen sind. Beim "Nachfolger" sind die Carbon LR Reynolds TR 249 drauf... wie verhält es sich da? Vermutlich noch geringeres zugelassenes Fahrergewicht? Fand nichts auf den Herstellerseiten oder bei Canyon zu den LR. Weiß da jemand mehr?



Hast du was in Erfahrung bringen können ? Ich bin auch am überlegen ob 8.0 oder 7.0 wegen den Laufrädern. Wiege auch um die 95 Kilo und fahre bei jeder Tour auch trails


----------



## serious0812 (15. Oktober 2018)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Das 2018er war ein SLX Rahmen,
> XX1 Kurbel is leichter als die XTR
> Und bestimmt noch nen paar Sachen mehr.


Mensch Leute, macht doch bitte mal Hausaufgaben ehe ihr postet...
"Team" gibt es 2019 nicht mehr, nach wie vor SLX-Rahmen, hat eine X01 anstatt XX1, SRAM Level TLM statt Ultimate


----------



## Crank92 (15. Oktober 2018)

Kann mir einer kurz die Abstufungen von den sram bremsen erklären am besten in Vergleich mit shimano zb Gudie R ist wie XT usw ..... kenne mich eher mit shimano aus.


----------



## serious0812 (15. Oktober 2018)

Crank92 schrieb:


> Hast du was in Erfahrung bringen können ? Ich bin auch am überlegen ob 8.0 oder 7.0 wegen den Laufrädern. Wiege auch um die 95 Kilo und fahre bei jeder Tour auch trails


Schau doch bitte mal etwas weiter oben, ich habe dort dem TE geschrieben "Bei Reynolds gibt es den "Ask us a question" Button, einfach mal drauf klicken und Frage stellen". Es ist ja kein Canyon-Problem sondern eher Reynolds, oder?


----------



## Crank92 (15. Oktober 2018)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Schau doch bitte mal etwas weiter oben, ich habe dort dem TE geschrieben "Bei Reynolds gibt es den "Ask us a question" Button, einfach mal drauf klicken und Frage stellen". Es ist ja kein Canyon-Problem sondern eher Reynolds, oder?



Habe ich gesehen aber warum soll ich das nochmal Anfragen wenn es schon einer getan hat? Und er hat die selben Voraussetzungen wie ich daher interessiert es mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DKracer (15. Oktober 2018)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Mensch Leute, macht doch bitte mal Hausaufgaben ehe ihr postet...
> "Team" gibt es 2019 nicht mehr, nach wie vor SLX-Rahmen, hat eine X01 anstatt XX1, SRAM Level TLM statt Ultimate



Aber das kann doch nicht 600g Unterschied ausmachen?


----------



## katernemo (16. Oktober 2018)

Crank92 schrieb:


> Habe ich gesehen aber warum soll ich das nochmal Anfragen wenn es schon einer getan hat? Und er hat die selben Voraussetzungen wie ich daher interessiert es mich



@Crank92 Leider bin ich auch nicht schlauer als vorher. Via Raynolds (die ich vor diesem Thread angefragt hatte) bekam ich bisher keine Auskunft. Und hier fand ich leider nicht mehr Informationen (außer neunmalkluge Antworten von @serious0812 ....)


----------



## serious0812 (16. Oktober 2018)

katernemo schrieb:


> @Crank92 Leider bin ich auch nicht schlauer als vorher. Via Raynolds (die ich vor diesem Thread angefragt hatte) bekam ich bisher keine Auskunft. Und hier fand ich leider nicht mehr Informationen (außer neunmalkluge Antworten von @serious0812 ....)


Tja, zumindest eine Antwort. Finde ich übrigens blöd Hilfestellungen als "neunmalkluge Antworten" zu titulieren, muss ja nicht sein. Ich habe Reynolds jetzt auch nochmal angeschrieben, obwohl es mich nicht betrifft...


----------



## serious0812 (17. Oktober 2018)

katernemo schrieb:


> @Crank92 Leider bin ich auch nicht schlauer als vorher. Via Raynolds (die ich vor diesem Thread angefragt hatte) bekam ich bisher keine Auskunft. Und hier fand ich leider nicht mehr Informationen (außer neunmalkluge Antworten von @serious0812 ....)



Und siehe da, gestern bei Reynolds gefragt, heute Antwort erhalten:

Hi Roland,
Thanks for reaching out to us.
We have no riders weight limit on our wheels, however we test them with a load of 150Kg.
Best,
*Max Aarts | Service Manager EU*
Tele :      +31433824423
Mail:      www.reynoldscycling.com
*p/a MTB Maastricht
Watermolen 1
6229 PM Maastricht, NL*


----------



## filiale (17. Oktober 2018)

Was mir am aktuelle Exceed Portfolio nicht gefällt ist, daß es nur 2 SLX Räder im oberen Preissegment gibt. Die Anderen haben nur den SL Rahmen mit 200gr Mehrgewicht. Das ist auch eine Art Preiserhöhung und Sicherheit gegen Rahmenbrüche. Desweiteren wird versucht mit 1fach das Rahmenmehrgewicht wieder gut zu machen. 2 fach ist offenbar von der Industrie nicht mehr gewünscht.
Ich hoffe es kommt in 2019 die XT 12 fach, damit die Ersatzteile bei Shimano 12fach erschwinglich werden, denn bei XTR benötige ich einmal im Jahr eine neue Kassette (wegen der 2 kleinsten Ritzel und meinem flachen Wohngebiet), das ist mit einfach zu teuer als Verschleißteil. Desweiteren sind die Gangsprünge bei 1fach zu hoch. Ein Umbau auf 2fach (Next SL G4 mit XT 2x11) kostet um die 800-900 Euro die man nochmal drauflegen müßte.


----------



## katernemo (17. Oktober 2018)

@serious0812 Danke. Siehste, geht  Das war doch konstruktiv. Auf meine Anfrage kam bisher keine Antwort. 

150kg ist doch mal eine Ansage. Die DT Swiss XR1501 werden mit Systemgewicht bis 110 angegeben... (beim Exceed CF SL 7.0 Pro Race - 2018er Modell). Bei meinen 95kg... bin ich da hart an der Grenze (inkl. Helm/Pedalen)... wäre eine Überlegung deshalb dann doch auf das aktuelle 8.0 mit den Reynolds-LR zu setzen... Allerdings schwanke ich ohnehin noch ob Exceed oder Lux... hachherjeee.


----------



## Mattri (17. Oktober 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Was mir am aktuelle Exceed Portfolio nicht gefällt ist, daß es nur 2 SLX Räder im oberen Preissegment gibt. Die Anderen haben nur den SL Rahmen mit 200gr Mehrgewicht. Das ist auch eine Art Preiserhöhung und Sicherheit gegen Rahmenbrüche. Desweiteren wird versucht mit 1fach das Rahmenmehrgewicht wieder gut zu machen. 2 fach ist offenbar von der Industrie nicht mehr gewünscht.
> Ich hoffe es kommt in 2019 die XT 12 fach, damit die Ersatzteile bei Shimano 12fach erschwinglich werden, denn bei XTR benötige ich einmal im Jahr eine neue Kassette (wegen der 2 kleinsten Ritzel und meinem flachen Wohngebiet), das ist mit einfach zu teuer als Verschleißteil. Desweiteren sind die Gangsprünge bei 1fach zu hoch. Ein Umbau auf 2fach (Next SL G4 mit XT 2x11) kostet um die 800-900 Euro die man nochmal drauflegen müßte.



Du bekommst doch die beiden kleinen Ritzel der XTR Kassette auch einzeln zu einem erschwinglichen Kurs? Dann wäre doch das 2018er SLX mit der XTR genau das richtige Modell für Dich?!


----------



## Crank92 (17. Oktober 2018)

katernemo schrieb:


> @serious0812 Danke. Siehste, geht  Das war doch konstruktiv. Auf meine Anfrage kam bisher keine Antwort.
> 
> 150kg ist doch mal eine Ansage. Die DT Swiss XR1501 werden mit Systemgewicht bis 110 angegeben... (beim Exceed CF SL 7.0 Pro Race - 2018er Modell). Bei meinen 95kg... bin ich da hart an der Grenze (inkl. Helm/Pedalen)... wäre eine Überlegung deshalb dann doch auf das aktuelle 8.0 mit den Reynolds-LR zu setzen... Allerdings schwanke ich ohnehin noch ob Exceed oder Lux... hachherjeee.



Haha genau so geht es mir auch Lux oder Ecxeed 7.0 oder 8.0. ich muss leider noch bis Q1 2019 warten. Bin mal gespannt für was du dich entscheidest


----------



## filiale (17. Oktober 2018)

Mattri schrieb:


> Du bekommst doch die beiden kleinen Ritzel der XTR Kassette auch einzeln zu einem erschwinglichen Kurs? Dann wäre doch das 2018er SLX mit der XTR genau das richtige Modell für Dich?!



Bei der neuen 12fach XTR ist die Kassette genietet (für die 2019er Modelle).
Das 2018er SLX 9.0 SL Modell mit 2 x 11 XTR wäre perfekt wenn nicht dieser bleischwere häßliche Mavic LRS verbaut wäre. Nochmal 800 Euro in die Hand nehmen wenn das Rad schon 4300 kostet finde ich übertrieben. Desweiteren gibt es das nicht mehr in weiß und auch nicht in L. 
Man sieht ja an den 2019er Modellen das man auch einen Carbon LRS für 4000 bekommt (mit der neuen XTR 12fach), bei gleichem Gewicht.

Oder welches meinst Du ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mattri (17. Oktober 2018)

Ja genau das 18er Modell meine ich und fahre ich auch selbst. Die alte XTR 2x11 finde ich ideal am Hardtail. Mein Schwager hat neuerdings das SLX mit 1x12 sram und er merkt im Vergleich die größeren Gangsprünge durchaus, obwohl er um einiges besser trainiert ist wie ich (Jahresfahrleistung >10tkm). Ich finde übrigens diesen bleischweren und hässlichen Mavic Laufradsatz überhaupt nicht so hässlich und mit 1595gr auch nicht zu schwer. Ich habe das Rad während des pure Cycling Festivals ordentlich reduziert für rund 3,5k gekauft, was m.E für die Ausstattung ein sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis ist.


----------



## chicken07 (17. Oktober 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Was mir am aktuelle Exceed Portfolio nicht gefällt ist, daß es nur 2 SLX Räder im oberen Preissegment gibt. Die Anderen haben nur den SL Rahmen mit 200gr Mehrgewicht. Das ist auch eine Art Preiserhöhung und Sicherheit gegen Rahmenbrüche. Desweiteren wird versucht mit 1fach das Rahmenmehrgewicht wieder gut zu machen.



Das geht mir genauso. Scheint jetzt die allgemeine Policy zu sein bei Canyon, ist ja beim Lux und den Ultimate-Rennrädern genauso.


----------



## serious0812 (17. Oktober 2018)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Das geht mir genauso. Scheint jetzt die allgemeine Policy zu sein bei Canyon, ist ja beim Lux und den Ultimate-Rennrädern genauso.


Tja, der Radhersteller der es allen recht machen kann muss wohl erst noch erfunden werden...


----------



## serious0812 (17. Oktober 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Was mir am aktuelle Exceed Portfolio nicht gefällt ist, daß es nur 2 SLX Räder im oberen Preissegment gibt. Die Anderen haben nur den SL Rahmen mit 200gr Mehrgewicht. Das ist auch eine Art Preiserhöhung und Sicherheit gegen Rahmenbrüche. Desweiteren wird versucht mit 1fach das Rahmenmehrgewicht wieder gut zu machen. 2 fach ist offenbar von der Industrie nicht mehr gewünscht.
> Ich hoffe es kommt in 2019 die XT 12 fach, damit die Ersatzteile bei Shimano 12fach erschwinglich werden, denn bei XTR benötige ich einmal im Jahr eine neue Kassette (wegen der 2 kleinsten Ritzel und meinem flachen Wohngebiet), das ist mit einfach zu teuer als Verschleißteil. Desweiteren sind die Gangsprünge bei 1fach zu hoch. Ein Umbau auf 2fach (Next SL G4 mit XT 2x11) kostet um die 800-900 Euro die man nochmal drauflegen müßte.


Wer will bzw. braucht denn wirklich noch 2 fach? Mir ist bisher kein wirklich plausibles Argument außer persönlichen Befindlichkeiten bekannt. Ich habe extra an meinem Cube 2x11 XTR gegen SRAM XX1 tauschen lassen und war damit super zufrieden. Ist natürlich auch eine rein subjektive Betrachtung. 29" wollte damals auch kein Mensch haben...


----------



## serious0812 (17. Oktober 2018)

Sorry, Doppelposting


----------



## filiale (17. Oktober 2018)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Wer will bzw. braucht denn wirklich noch 2 fach?



Das kommt auf die Topographie an wo Du hauptsächlich fährst. Ich fahre zu 80% in den großen Gängen, aber ab und an kommt auch mal eine Rampe, da brauche ich auch kleinere Gänge. Die Gangsprünge liegen z.T. bei 17-18%, das ist ziemlich viel. Wer 5W/Kg hat dem kann es egal sein. Aber wer rund treten möchte und kein Sklave seiner Schaltung sein möchte sondern so treten kann wie er will und nicht wie die Übersetzung es vorgibt, kommt mit 2fach besser klar.

In den Bergen ist 1fach mit kleiner Übersetzung praktisch, da geht es eh nur langsam voran
An der Küste ist 1fach mit großer Übersetzung praktisch, da gehts eh nur eben und schnell voran
Im Mittelgebirge braucht man beides und da hat 2fach einfach das größere Potential

Aber wir schweifen ab ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (17. Oktober 2018)

Mattri schrieb:


> Ja genau das 18er Modell meine ich und fahre ich auch selbst. Die alte XTR 2x11 finde ich ideal am Hardtail. Mein Schwager hat neuerdings das SLX mit 1x12 sram und er merkt im Vergleich die größeren Gangsprünge durchaus, obwohl er um einiges besser trainiert ist wie ich (Jahresfahrleistung >10tkm). Ich finde übrigens diesen bleischweren und hässlichen Mavic Laufradsatz überhaupt nicht so hässlich und mit 1595gr auch nicht zu schwer. Ich habe das Rad während des pure Cycling Festivals ordentlich reduziert für rund 3,5k gekauft, was m.E für die Ausstattung ein sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis ist.




Uff, für 3,5 hätte ich es auch sofort genommen. Glückwunsch.


----------



## Mattri (17. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin mit 2x11 nicht unglücklich und sehe es auch so wie filiale. Bandbreite ist zwar gleich, aber die Abstufung ist schon feiner.
Aber jedem das was er möchte...der eine so der andere so. Deswegen gibts ja noch beides.
LG


----------



## chicken07 (18. Oktober 2018)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Tja, der Radhersteller der es allen recht machen kann muss wohl erst noch erfunden werden...



Naja, da sich das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis durch diese Veränderung unter'm Strich weiter verschlechtert, dürfte es - zumindest auf Kundenseite -  wenige geben, denen das so lieber ist. Ich bin jedenfalls ganz froh, 2016 das Exceed mit SLX-Rahmen noch für weit unter EUR 4.000 bekommen zu haben.


----------



## filiale (18. Oktober 2018)

Hat einer von Euch ein 36er Kettenblatt montiert ? Paßt das oder gibt es Probleme mit der Kettenstrebe ?


----------



## kommaklar (18. Oktober 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Hat einer von Euch ein 36er Kettenblatt montiert ? Paßt das oder gibt es Probleme mit der Kettenstrebe ?



Passt ohne Probleme, beim 2017 Modell!


----------



## serious0812 (18. Oktober 2018)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Naja, da sich das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis durch diese Veränderung unter'm Strich weiter verschlechtert, dürfte es - zumindest auf Kundenseite -  wenige geben, denen das so lieber ist. Ich bin jedenfalls ganz froh, 2016 das Exceed mit SLX-Rahmen noch für weit unter EUR 4.000 bekommen zu haben.


Na gut, das auch Canyon irgendwie ein paar EUR in der Kasse haben möchte dürfte ja wohl klar sein. Das ist ist hier jammern auf hohem Niveau, oder? Schaut mal bei Scott, Cube, Specialized, etc. vorbei...


----------



## Tischgrill (18. Oktober 2018)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Passt ohne Probleme, beim 2017 Modell!



Jupp, passt, ist mein Standard Blatt


----------



## katernemo (18. Oktober 2018)

@serious0812 Warum hast du dich für ein Exceed und nicht für ein Lux entschieden (wie ich in deiner Signatur sehe?

(Von Canyon bekam ich heute die Info...dass aufgrund von blabla...der ursprüngliche Liefertermin des Lux 8.0 Mitte Nov auf voraussichtlich Januar verschoben wurde.)


----------



## Mattri (18. Oktober 2018)

So ein Mist...wahrscheinlich das Race Team mit der XTR, oder?


----------



## filiale (18. Oktober 2018)

katernemo schrieb:


> @serious0812 Warum hast du dich für ein Exceed und nicht für ein Lux entschieden (wie ich in deiner Signatur sehe?



Kommt ja immer auf die Topographie Zuhause an in welche Bike Richtung man geht und was man mit dem Rad sonst noch so vor hat (Touren, Rennen etc.) Außerdem ist das Exceed gut 1Kg leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (18. Oktober 2018)

Die neuen Exceeds für MJ 2019 haben laut Homepage jetzt auch Boost hinten. Nur zur Info.


----------



## chicken07 (19. Oktober 2018)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Na gut, das auch Canyon irgendwie ein paar EUR in der Kasse haben möchte dürfte ja wohl klar sein.



Diesbezüglich muss man sich um Canyon (Jahresüberschuss 2017 knapp EUR 5 Mio.) keine Sorgen machen ;-) Sie sind ja auch nicht die Heilsarmee. Was den Vergleich mit den Preisen anderer Hersteller angeht, hast Du wohl recht. Aber auch hier werden die Unterschiede zu Canyon nach meinem Gefühl immer geringer.


----------



## Henning W (19. Oktober 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Kommt ja immer auf die Topographie Zuhause an in welche Bike Richtung man geht und was man mit dem Rad sonst noch so vor hat (Touren, Rennen etc.) Außerdem ist das Exceed gut 1Kg leichter



 sehe ich genauso wie Du und habe deshalb auch ein Exceed gekauft. Auch Deine Argumentation 1-fach/2-fach kann ich voll nachvollziehen. Ich fahre 1-fach im "Mittelgebirge" und vermisse 2-fach Antrieb....


----------



## Alpde (20. Oktober 2018)

Ich fahr an meinem Exceed SLX Aufbau auch 2fach 36/22 ,hinten36/11 noch 10fach .Im Frühjahr beim Kilometer schruppen u.danach Mittelgebirge u.Alpen Höhenmeter fahren finde ich die Übersetzungsbreite für mich optimal.


----------



## S_Z (27. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich lese jetzt hier schon eine Weile interessiert mit und habe mir diese Woche das 2019er EXCEED CF 6.0 PRO RACE bestellt.
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/exceed/2019/exceed-cf-sl-6-0-pro-race.html
Auf der Canyonseite steht bei den Higlights explizit, dass das Bike trotz NX Eagle eine 10-50er Kassette und damit eine Bandbreite von 500% hat. In den Austattungsdetails wird die Kassette aber mit 11-50 angegeben. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, welche Angabe jetzt stimmt? Wahrschienlich bräuchte ich zur Umrüstung auf eine GX Kassette dann auch noch einen XD Rotor, oder?
Habe den Canyon Support deshalb schon angeschrieben, aber die sind wohl gerade wiedermal so ausgelastet, dass die Antwort dauern kann und ich wollte das Bike eigentlich nächste Woche schon abholen. Bin ziemlich enttäuscht , weil ich mich bei der Bestellung auf die Angabe bei den Highlights zum Bike verlassen habe.


----------



## Crank92 (27. Oktober 2018)

S_Z schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich lese jetzt hier schon eine Weile interessiert mit und habe mir diese Woche das 2019er EXCEED CF 6.0 PRO RACE bestellt.
> https://www.canyon.com/mtb/exceed/2019/exceed-cf-sl-6-0-pro-race.html
> Auf der Canyonseite steht bei den Higlights explizit, dass das Bike trotz NX Eagle eine 10-50er Kassette und damit eine Bandbreite von 500% hat. In den Austattungsdetails wird die Kassette aber mit 11-50 angegeben. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, welche Angabe jetzt stimmt? Wahrschienlich bräuchte ich zur Umrüstung auf eine GX Kassette dann auch noch einen XD Rotor, oder?
> Habe den Canyon Support deshalb schon angeschrieben, aber die sind wohl gerade wiedermal so ausgelastet, dass die Antwort dauern kann und ich wollte das Bike eigentlich nächste Woche schon abholen. Bin ziemlich enttäuscht , weil ich mich bei der Bestellung auf die Angabe bei den Highlights zum Bike verlassen habe.


NX würde ich nicht kaufen, hier kann keine 2-3 Gänge auf einmal schalten was sehr nervig ist wenn du plötzlich in eine Wand reinfährst. Dann lieber etwas drauf gelegt und gleich die GX Ausstattung genommen


----------



## Tischgrill (27. Oktober 2018)

GX bietet deutlich Mehrwert fürs Geld


----------



## Crissi (27. Oktober 2018)

S_Z schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich lese jetzt hier schon eine Weile interessiert mit und habe mir diese Woche das 2019er EXCEED CF 6.0 PRO RACE bestellt.
> https://www.canyon.com/mtb/exceed/2019/exceed-cf-sl-6-0-pro-race.html
> Auf der Canyonseite steht bei den Higlights explizit, dass das Bike trotz NX Eagle eine 10-50er Kassette und damit eine Bandbreite von 500% hat. In den Austattungsdetails wird die Kassette aber mit 11-50 angegeben. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, welche Angabe jetzt stimmt? Wahrschienlich bräuchte ich zur Umrüstung auf eine GX Kassette dann auch noch einen XD Rotor, oder?
> Habe den Canyon Support deshalb schon angeschrieben, aber die sind wohl gerade wiedermal so ausgelastet, dass die Antwort dauern kann und ich wollte das Bike eigentlich nächste Woche schon abholen. Bin ziemlich enttäuscht , weil ich mich bei der Bestellung auf die Angabe bei den Highlights zum Bike verlassen habe.



Auch der Hersteller sagt 11-50 Zähne:

https://www.sram.com/de/sram/mountain/products/pg-1230-eagle-kassette-0


Beim Lux CF 6.0 stehts richtig:

https://www.canyon.com/mtb/lux/lux-cf-sl-6-0-pro-race.html


----------



## S_Z (28. Oktober 2018)

Danke für eure Antworten! 

GX wäre mir auch lieber. Das nächste Bike mit GX kostet aber 800 Euronen mehr. Da ich mir auf jeden Fall noch eine vesenkbare Sattelstütze nachrüsten will, wird mir das dann fürs Zweit-MTB zu teuer. Die NX Eagle kommt in den meisten Tests auch ziemlich gut weg. Bemängelt wird eigentlich nur das hohe Gewicht der Kassette. 
Schaue mir das 6.0 Pro Race dann die Woche einfach mal an. Wenn es sich gut fährt, rüste ich dann vielleicht einfach eine leichtere Kassette nach, wenn die verbaute durch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crank92 (28. Oktober 2018)

S_Z schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten!
> 
> GX wäre mir auch lieber. Das nächste Bike mit GX kostet aber 800 Euronen mehr. Da ich mir auf jeden Fall noch eine vesenkbare Sattelstütze nachrüsten will, wird mir das dann fürs Zweit-MTB zu teuer. Die NX Eagle kommt in den meisten Tests auch ziemlich gut weg. Bemängelt wird eigentlich nur das hohe Gewicht der Kassette.
> Schaue mir das 6.0 Pro Race dann die Woche einfach mal an. Wenn es sich gut fährt, rüste ich dann vielleicht einfach eine leichtere Kassette nach, wenn die verbaute durch ist.



Ja das kann ich verstehen. Auch wenn ich Verfechter des 1x12 Antriebes ist, würde ich dir dann doch das 7.0 mit XT empfehlen, hier hast du auch die 32 er Fox. Zu der Xt Ausstattung braucht man ja auch nichts mehr sagen. Wie gesagt NX würde ich mir wirklich nicht holen.... aber ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## Tischgrill (28. Oktober 2018)

S_Z schrieb:


> Schaue mir das 6.0 Pro Race dann die Woche einfach mal an. Wenn es sich gut fährt, rüste ich dann vielleicht einfach eine leichtere Kassette nach, wenn die verbaute durch ist.



Achtung! 
GX oder höher= XD-Freilauf 
NX= normaler Freilauf
Also wäre neuer Freilauf oder gar neue Nabe/Hinterrad fällig
(Bitte um Korrektur wenn ich falsch liege)


----------



## S_Z (28. Oktober 2018)

Ist klar, aber danke für den Hinweis. Ich gebe der NX jetzt mal ne Chance und berichte dann gerne.


----------



## katernemo (29. Oktober 2018)

Am Samstag bei Canyon vor Ort gewesen. Zusammen mit einem Freund fünf Räder zur Probe gefahren (2 x Exceed SLX/SL, Lux SL 8.0, Inflite und Grail). Am Montag meine Bestellung des Exceed CF SL 7.0 Pro Race (Sale-Modell von 2018) bestätigt. 

Der Canyon-Mitarbeiter, der uns betreute, riet mir bereits im Vorfeld der Probefahrt vom Lux ab (nachdem ich ihn über mein Fahrprofil/Einsatzzweck informierte). Ich fuhr dennoch das Lux. Tolles Rad... aber es wäre wohl mehr ein "haben wollen" (so der Canyon-Mitarbeiter). Ich denke auch, dass mir das rund 10kg-Hardtail genügen wird. Die SLX-Version war beeindruckend leicht (8kg). Aber ich fahre keine Rennen. Suche eher ein leichtes Hardtail für schnelle Fahrten über Forst- und Radwege und gelegentliche Singletrails. In der Endauswahl stand noch das Grail. Entschied mich dann für das "Mehr" an Komfort.

PS: Da man von guten Dingen auch mal berichten sollte und nicht nur das Gemecker: Wir waren vom "Rund-um-Service" bei Canyon sehr beeindruckt. Knapp 45min mussten wir zwar auf einen Kundenbetreuer warten. Aber das war ok. Gab es doch viel im Showroom zu sehen und 12 Uhr an einem Samstag war es recht voll. Der Canyon-Mitarbeiter betreute uns dann mit viel Ruhe und beriet uns umfassend. Erlebte ich so beim Händler vor Ort noch nicht... die knapp 700km Autofahrt (Hin- und Rückweg) haben sich gelohnt.

PPS: @Crank92 schon entschieden?


----------



## Crank92 (30. Oktober 2018)

katernemo schrieb:


> Am Samstag bei Canyon vor Ort gewesen. Zusammen mit einem Freund fünf Räder zur Probe gefahren (2 x Exceed SLX/SL, Lux SL 8.0, Inflite und Grail). Am Montag meine Bestellung des Exceed CF SL 7.0 Pro Race (Sale-Modell von 2018) bestätigt.
> 
> Der Canyon-Mitarbeiter, der uns betreute, riet mir bereits im Vorfeld der Probefahrt vom Lux ab (nachdem ich ihn über mein Fahrprofil/Einsatzzweck informierte). Ich fuhr dennoch das Lux. Tolles Rad... aber es wäre wohl mehr ein "haben wollen" (so der Canyon-Mitarbeiter). Ich denke auch, dass mir das rund 10kg-Hardtail genügen wird. Die SLX-Version war beeindruckend leicht (8kg). Aber ich fahre keine Rennen. Suche eher ein leichtes Hardtail für schnelle Fahrten über Forst- und Radwege und gelegentliche Singletrails. In der Endauswahl stand noch das Grail. Entschied mich dann für das "Mehr" an Komfort.
> 
> ...



Noch nicht entschieden habe ja auch noch bis Q1 2019 Zeit. Schaue auch gerade bei Bianci und moondraker echt schlimm wenn man soviel Zeit hat


----------



## Alpde (4. November 2018)

Nochmals auf den Schwarzwaldhöhen


 ldhöhen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katernemo (9. November 2018)

Ein Exceed ist angekommen. Leider nicht in der erwarteten Qualität. Muss man so einen Fehler der Lackierung hinnehmen oder ist das bei Carbon-Rahmen normal?


----------



## mohlo (10. November 2018)

katernemo schrieb:


> Ein Exceed ist angekommen. Leider nicht in der erwarteten Qualität. Muss man so einen Fehler der Lackierung hinnehmen oder ist das bei Carbon-Rahmen normal?


Absolut normal. Ist bei meinem Ultimate Rennrad genau so. Das nennt sich "Sichtcarbon".


----------



## Exty (10. November 2018)

Das ist die prägekannte habe fast alle Carbonräder von Canyon. Das eine bißchen mehr das andere bißchen weniger.


----------



## S_Z (10. November 2018)

Habe mein Exceed 6.0 Pro Race inzwischen auch in Koblenz abgeholt. Canyon hat mir statt dem NX- ein XO1-Schaltwerk spendiert, weil sie nach Aussage des Mitarbeiters, der mir das Rad übergeben hat, Probleme mit dem NX hatten. An der hinteren Steckachse war dann auch noch irgendwas, weshalb ich eine Quixle-Achse bekommen habe. Der freundliche Mitarbeiter wollte mir außerdem erzählen, dass doch eine 10-50er Kassette verbaut ist, die stellte sich dann aber leider doch als die 11-50er NX raus.

Bin nach den ersten Testfahrten recht zufrieden. Habe keinen Vergleich zu einer Kassette mit 500% Bandbreite, aber bei schnelleren Passagen fehlt mir im Vergleich zur 2fach XT schon ein bisschen was im schwersten Gang. Werde dann wohl irgendwann  auf XD Freilauf und GX Eagle Kassette umrüsten. Überrascht hat mich auch, dass der leichteste Gang sich bergauf doch recht stramm fährt, aber dass ist wohl eher eine Frage des Trainings .

Muss jetzt nur noch entscheiden, ob ich mir eine versenkbare Sattelstütze oder die flexende von Canyon hole. Gibt es da Erfahrungswerte/Empfehlungen? 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## mohlo (10. November 2018)

S_Z schrieb:


> Habe mein Exceed 6.0 Pro Race inzwischen auch in Koblenz abgeholt. Canyon hat mir statt dem NX- ein XO1-Schaltwerk spendiert, weil sie nach Aussage des Mitarbeiters, der mir das Rad übergeben hat, Probleme mit dem NX hatten. An der hinteren Steckachse war dann auch noch irgendwas, weshalb ich eine Quixle-Achse bekommen habe. Der freundliche Mitarbeiter wollte mir außerdem erzählen, dass doch eine 10-50er Kassette verbaut ist, die stellte sich dann aber leider doch als die 11-50er NX raus.
> 
> Bin nach den ersten Testfahrten recht zufrieden. Habe keinen Vergleich zu einer Kassette mit 500% Bandbreite, aber bei schnelleren Passagen fehlt mir im Vergleich zur 2fach XT schon ein bisschen was im schwersten Gang. Werde dann wohl irgendwann  auf XD Freilauf und GX Eagle Kassette umrüsten. Überrascht hat mich auch, dass der leichteste Gang sich bergauf doch recht stramm fährt, aber dass ist wohl eher eine Frage des Trainings .
> 
> ...


Ich würde in jedem Fall noch auf Tubeless umrüsten. Das spart rrund 150-200 Gramm. Mit der Sattelstütze würde ich zunächst ein paar Touren fahren und dann ggf. auf Carbon wechseln. Bei der Gelegenheit direkt Lenker und Vorbau tauschen. Hier passen die Newmen-Komponenten sehr gut!


----------



## Alpde (10. November 2018)

Ich bin mit meiner Canyon S25 VCLS Sattelstütze sehr zufrieden,man merkt den Unterschied zu einer Alu Stütze deutlich.Leider teuer u.etwas sschwer zu andern Carbon Stützen


----------



## Crank92 (10. November 2018)

S_Z schrieb:


> Habe mein Exceed 6.0 Pro Race inzwischen auch in Koblenz abgeholt. Canyon hat mir statt dem NX- ein XO1-Schaltwerk spendiert, weil sie nach Aussage des Mitarbeiters, der mir das Rad übergeben hat, Probleme mit dem NX hatten. An der hinteren Steckachse war dann auch noch irgendwas, weshalb ich eine Quixle-Achse bekommen habe. Der freundliche Mitarbeiter wollte mir außerdem erzählen, dass doch eine 10-50er Kassette verbaut ist, die stellte sich dann aber leider doch als die 11-50er NX raus.
> 
> Bin nach den ersten Testfahrten recht zufrieden. Habe keinen Vergleich zu einer Kassette mit 500% Bandbreite, aber bei schnelleren Passagen fehlt mir im Vergleich zur 2fach XT schon ein bisschen was im schwersten Gang. Werde dann wohl irgendwann  auf XD Freilauf und GX Eagle Kassette umrüsten. Überrascht hat mich auch, dass der leichteste Gang sich bergauf doch recht stramm fährt, aber dass ist wohl eher eine Frage des Trainings .
> 
> ...


Das mit der Sattelstütze ist so, wenn du Trails fährst ist diese immer sinnvoll (absenkbar), wenn du nur Waldautobahn fährst hol dir eine starre aus Carbon.

Lenker in Carbon bringt auch mehr Comfort Vorbau würde ich auf jedenfalls aus Alu fahren, hier bringt Carbon kein wirklichen Vorteil.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (11. November 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe mir heute ein Exceed bestellt. Derzeitiger Liefertermin liegt irgendwo gegen Ende dieses Jahres. 

Auf den Bildern von @SZ habe ich an der Hinterachse einen Hebel zum "Festziehen" der Achse gesucht und keinen gefunden.  Mein jetziges Bike ist aus dem Jahr 2016 (demzufolge Non-Boost) und hat eine DT Swiss-Achse mit Hebel (Beispielbild: https://www.bike-components.de/de/DT-Swiss/RWS-Boost-Nabenschnellspanner-MTB-X-12-p57136/). Ich lese prinzipiell keine Bike-Bravo, so dass wahrscheinlich wieder mal ein neues System eingeführt wurde, ohne dass ich dies zur Kenntnis genommen habe.  

Kann mir bitte jemand den Namen und die Funktionsweise dieses Systems erklären? Ist an der Vorderachse auch dieses System verbaut? Ist dieses System in der Pampa leicht und schnell zu bedienen (ich habe im Schnitt als 800 - 1.000 km einen Platten ...).

Im Voraus bereits vielen Dank für die Beantwortung meiner Fragen.

Nicolaus


----------



## S_Z (11. November 2018)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...07039631044&refsrc=http://www.google.de/&_rdr
 Aus dem Video wir ersichtlich, wie die Quixle Steckachse funktioniert. Sie ist aber bei meinem CF SL 6.0 Pro auch nicht serienmäßig verbaut, sondern war ein Austauschpart, weil die ursprüngliche Achse kaputt war.


----------



## mohlo (11. November 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (11. November 2018)

@SZ + @mohlo 

Vielen Dank für Eure Antwort.


----------



## Twenty9er (16. November 2018)

katernemo schrieb:


> Ein Exceed ist angekommen. Leider nicht in der erwarteten Qualität. Muss man so einen Fehler der Lackierung hinnehmen oder ist das bei Carbon-Rahmen normal?


Das ist kein Fehler, sondern ein Feature --> wenig Lack, wenig Gewicht.


----------



## LivingTommy (27. November 2018)

Carbon Lenker kürzen:
Hallo, ich habe seit kurzem ein Exceed CF SLX, welches auch einen Carbonlenker (H20) hat. Dieser ist mir leider zu breit, so dass ich diesen gerne kürzen würde. Meine Fragen also:
Kann man diesen kürzen? Um wieviel cm pro Seite? Wie bekomme ich elegant die geklebten Griffe (RaceGrip...) herunter und evtl. wieder ran? Wenn ich diesen Lenker nicht kürzen kann, welcher Lenker wäre eine gute Alternative?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## serious0812 (12. Dezember 2018)

Endlich ist mein Exceed CF SLX 9.0 Pro Race Team fertig! 
Änderungen gegenüber der Serie:
1. GripShift gegen XX1 Trigger getauscht
2. Sattel SQLab 612 Ergowave Carbon, 14 cm
3. Pedale Shimano PD-M9020
4. Griffe Ergon GA3
5. Sattelklemme CANYON E09-09
6. Trinkflaschenhalter 2x Canyon Cage SF: schwarz
Gewogen in dieser Konfiguration: 9,0 kg!

P.S. Sorry für die Bescheidene Bildqualität, habe ich auf die Schnelle geknippst...


----------



## filiale (12. Dezember 2018)

Wozu hast Du noch die Plastikscheibe hinter der Kassette ?

Die 8.2kg können nicht stimmen, da Du Dir nur schwere Teile angeschraubt hast. Die Griffe und die Sattelklemme sind schwerer als Original. Dazu kommen noch die 310gr schweren Pedale plus die 80gr für die 2 Flaschenhalter. Ab Werk wiegt es 8,4kg ohne alles. Da scheint Deine Waage nicht zu stimmen.


----------



## serious0812 (12. Dezember 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Wozu hast Du noch die Plastikscheibe hinter der Kassette ?
> 
> Die 8.2kg können nicht stimmen, da Du Dir nur schwere Teile angeschraubt hast. Die Griffe und die Sattelklemme sind schwerer als Original. Dazu kommen noch die 310gr schweren Pedale plus die 80gr für die 2 Flaschenhalter. Ab Werk wiegt es 8,4kg ohne alles. Da scheint Deine Waage nicht zu stimmen.


Das Rad ist frisch vom Händler, ich habe noch nichts gemacht außer die hässlichen und sehr schwer zu entfernenden Aufkleber von Canyon zu beseitigen. Die pappen da tatsächlich einen dicken, orangefarbenen Aufkleber mit der Radkategorie und einen kleineren mit der Rahmengröße ins Rahmenkreuz, extra schwer zu entfernen! Da ist man "stundenlang" am knibbeln um die ab zu bekommen. Lt. Canyon extra so, damit sie nicht verloren gehen?!
Zum Gewicht: meine Waage ist eigentlich recht zuverlässig, also erst ich und dann mit Rad. Werde ich aber noch einmal mit einer anderen Waage prüfen. Ist aber auch egal, die von Canyon genannten 8,4 kg sind ja auch nicht unbedingt verpflichtend


----------



## filiale (12. Dezember 2018)

ach so, Du hast es auf einer Personenwaage gemessen, das erklärt einiges.


----------



## mohlo (12. Dezember 2018)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Endlich ist mein Exceed CF SLX 9.0 Pro Race Team fertig!
> Änderungen gegenüber der Serie:
> 1. GripShift gegen XX1 Trigger getauscht
> 2. Sattel SQLab 612 Ergowave Carbon, 14 cm
> ...


Warum hast du denn diese hässliche Canyon-Sattelklemme verbaut?! Zudem würde ich noch die Leitungen vor dem Lenker kürzen.
Und eine Umrüstung auf Tubeless wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit Gewicht zu sparen.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. Dezember 2018)

Welche Rahmengröße ist das? Kann es S sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (13. Dezember 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße ist das? Kann es S sein?


Ich tippe auf M.


----------



## Crank92 (13. Dezember 2018)

mohlo schrieb:


> Warum hast du denn diese hässliche Canyon-Sattelklemme verbaut?! Zudem würde ich noch die Leitungen vor dem Lenker kürzen.
> Und eine Umrüstung auf Tubeless wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit Gewicht zu sparen.


Die Sattelklemme ist ja echt selten hässlich haha. Passt gar nicht zu dem Rad


----------



## serious0812 (13. Dezember 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> ach so, Du hast es auf einer Personenwaage gemessen, das erklärt einiges.


Aha, welche Waage benutzt du denn für solche Zwecke?


----------



## mohlo (13. Dezember 2018)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Aha, welche Waage benutzt du denn für solche Zwecke?


https://www.amazon.de/Burg-Wächter-...44719997&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65


----------



## serious0812 (13. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt frage ich mich warum sich Leute gerade an dieser Sattelklemme hochziehen? Ist halt ein Schnellspanner...


----------



## serious0812 (13. Dezember 2018)

mohlo schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/Burg-Wächter-...44719997&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65


Danke für den Tipp, werde ich mir anschaffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (13. Dezember 2018)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich warum sich Leute gerade an dieser Sattelklemme hochziehen? Ist halt ein Schnellspanner...


Weil die gruselig aussieht und farblich nicht passt.

Warum eigentlich einen Schnellspanner an der Blattfedersattelstütze? Einmal eingestellt sollte die Stütze nicht mehr verstellt werden.

Dann doch lieber eine schicke Sattelklemme von Tune: https://r2-bike.com/TUNE-Sattelklemme-Schraubwuerger-318-mm


----------



## serious0812 (13. Dezember 2018)

mohlo schrieb:


> Weil die gruselig aussieht und farblich nicht passt.
> Warum eigentlich einen Schnellspanner an der Blattfedersattelstütze? Einmal eingestellt sollte die Stütze nicht mehr verstellt werden.


Ok, da hast du absolut recht. So eine Stütze eignet sich natürlich gar nicht für das schnelle verstellen während einer Tour, da habe ich nicht dran gedacht...werde ich tauschen. 
Ich hadere sowieso ein wenig mit dieser Sattelstütze...hatte seit Jahren eine Syntace P6


----------



## mohlo (13. Dezember 2018)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Ok, da hast du absolut recht. So eine Stütze eignet sich natürlich gar nicht für das schnelle verstellen während einer Tour, da habe ich nicht dran gedacht...werde ich tauschen.


Ich empfehle dir, dich daran zu gewöhnen, dass du die Canyon VCLS Blattfederstütze nicht ständig verstellen solltest. Ich bin das Ding jahrelang am Crosser gefahren und war heilfroh, wenn die Stütze mit fester Klemme dauerhaft die Höhe gehalten hat. Canyon verbaut ja nicht umsonst ab Werk eine feste Klemme. Es gibt dazu auch einen Thread im Rennrad-Forum. Zudem kannst du mit dem Schnellspanner überhaupt nicht die 7 Nm einstellen. Nach fest kommt bekanntlich ab und dann hast du einen 250-Euro-Schaden.

Als Alternative finde ich die Newman sehr schick. Dazu noch den passenden Vorbau und Lenker und schon wieder ein paar Gramm gespart!


----------



## serious0812 (13. Dezember 2018)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf M.


Yep!


----------



## serious0812 (13. Dezember 2018)

Deswegen mag ich dieses Forum, es wird ab und an platt gestänkert, es gibt aber auch wertvolle Tipps.
Also, Canyon VCLS Blattfederstütze ist für mich raus, wird ersetzt durch ... mal sehen
P.S. Wer möchte eine CANYON S25 VCLS 2.0 CF kaufen?


----------



## mohlo (13. Dezember 2018)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Deswegen mag ich dieses Forum, es wird ab und an platt gestänkert, es gibt aber auch wertvolle Tipps.
> Also, Canyon VCLS Blattfederstütze ist für mich raus, wird ersetzt durch ... mal sehen
> P.S. Wer möchte eine CANYON S25 VCLS 2.0 CF kaufen?


Die Canyon-Sattelklemme ist aber dennoch potthässlich! 

Wenn schon Schnellspanner, dann ein Syntace Superlock.


----------



## Alpde (13. Dezember 2018)

Ich finde vom flexen  die Canyon Sattelstütze ziemlich gut ,habe schon zum Vergleich andere Sattelstützen ausprobiert.Der Unterschied ist schon spürbar,halt ein bisschen schwer.Brauche die Stütze mit  Carbonpaste nicht anknallen,habe kein Problem mit dem rutschen.Habe eine eloxierte Sechskanntmutter am Schnellspanner anstelle von einer Rändelmutter.


----------



## mohlo (13. Dezember 2018)

Alpde schrieb:


> Ich finde vom flexen  die Canyon Sattelstütze ziemlich gut ,habe schon zum vergleich andere Sattelstützen ausprobiert.Den Unterschied ist schon spürbar,halt ein bisschen schwer.Brauche die Stütze mit  Carbonpaste nicht anknallen,habe kein Problem mit dem rutschen.


Ist die Sattelstütze bei dir mit fester Klemme oder mit Schnellspanner, bei dem die Stütze je nach Bedarf verstellt wird, befestigt?


----------



## Alpde (13. Dezember 2018)

Mit Schnellspanner.


----------



## filiale (13. Dezember 2018)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Deswegen mag ich dieses Forum, es wird ab und an platt gestänkert, es gibt aber auch wertvolle Tipps.
> Also, Canyon VCLS Blattfederstütze ist für mich raus, wird ersetzt durch ... mal sehen
> P.S. Wer möchte eine CANYON S25 VCLS 2.0 CF kaufen?




- Die VCLS ist eine top Stütze wenn sie mit Carbonpaste eingebaut wird. Da verrutscht auch nichts. Der Komfort ist hervorragend. Und versenkt wird diese eigentlich auch nicht.
- Wo ist denn die original Sattelklemme von Canyon ? Die ist doch klein und leicht. Dazu muß man doch keine fremde Sattelklemme kaufen.
- Man mißt in der Regel mit einer Kofferwaage, oder sowas wie oben verlinkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpde (13. Dezember 2018)

Hallo serious,
kannst ja ein Sechskant an die Mutter fräsen u.dann mit Drehmoment anziehen


----------



## filiale (13. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe so eine, die habe ich mit einer Küchenwaage abgeglichen, die paßt exakt: https://www.amazon.de/Luxebell-Kofferwaage-Gepäckwaage-kofferwaage-Digitalanzeige/dp/B01GNY7HAW/ref=sr_1_14?s=luggage&ie=UTF8&qid=1544729958&sr=1-14&keywords=kofferwaage
Gibt es auch ab und an bei Aldi für 5 Euro. Reicht aus.


----------



## serious0812 (14. Dezember 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> - Die VCLS ist eine top Stütze wenn sie mit Carbonpaste eingebaut wird. Da verrutscht auch nichts. Der Komfort ist hervorragend. Und versenkt wird diese eigentlich auch nicht.
> - Wo ist denn die original Sattelklemme von Canyon ? Die ist doch klein und leicht. Dazu muß man doch keine fremde Sattelklemme kaufen.


Ich werde die Stütze zumindest mal einer längeren Testfahrt unterziehen. Ich muss die Stütze sowieso anfassen um Sitzhöhe etc. genau einzustellen, dann werde ich auch die Originalklemme, die ich noch habe, wieder verbauen.


----------



## filiale (20. Dezember 2018)

Hat bereits jemand von Euch ein Exceed mit XTR bestellt oder bekommen ? Beim Lux wurde man ja bereits auf April 2019 mit Race Face Kurbel vertröstet.


----------



## SUPERDELUXE (20. Dezember 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Hat bereits jemand von Euch ein Exceed mit XTR bestellt oder bekommen ? Beim Lux wurde man ja bereits auf April 2019 mit Race Face Kurbel vertröstet.



Da gibt es das gleiche Problem! Mein Kumpel bekam heute früh einen Anruf von Canyon, dass es wohl vor ende April nix werden wird....


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (31. Dezember 2018)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Endlich ist mein Exceed CF SLX 9.0 Pro Race Team fertig!
> Änderungen gegenüber der Serie:
> 1. GripShift gegen XX1 Trigger getauscht
> 2. Sattel SQLab 612 Ergowave Carbon, 14 cm
> ...


Glückwunsch zum Bike und viel Spaß damit! 
PS: Beim Gewicht hast du dich sicher verrechnet - vermutlich um ein ganzes Kilo  Das Bike ist aber dennoch leicht und geht gut vorwärts (bergauf UND bergab!)


----------



## serious0812 (5. Januar 2019)

jff-biking schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Bike und viel Spaß damit!
> PS: Beim Gewicht hast du dich sicher verrechnet - vermutlich um ein ganzes Kilo  Das Bike ist aber dennoch leicht und geht gut vorwärts (bergauf UND bergab!)


Ja, ich habe jetzt noch einmal mit einer Kofferwaage (https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004FPYEXK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) gewogen, es sind in der von mir beschriebenen Ausstattung glatte *9 kg*


----------



## filiale (5. Januar 2019)

Das kommt hin


----------



## serious0812 (7. Januar 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Wozu hast Du noch die Plastikscheibe hinter der Kassette ?


Kann  mir jemand etwas zu der Plastikscheibe bzw. zu deren Entfernung sagen, die ja wohl als Speichenschutz fungiert. Der Canyon Support hat mir auf meine Anfrage folgendes geantwortet:
"Du kannst Die Kassette mit dem Freilauf mit der Hand einfach abziehen und die transparente Scheibe entfernen und anschließend die Kassette mit Freilauf wieder reindrücken. Der andere Weg ist die Kassette abzubauen."
Da bin ich etwas überfordert!
Wenn jetzt die Antwort kommt "zerschnippel das Ding einfach vorsichtig mit einem Seitenschneider!" wäre ich auch glücklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinwurst (7. Januar 2019)

"zerschnippel das Ding einfach vorsichtig mit einem Seitenschneider"

oder willst du das Teil etwa aufheben für schlechte Tage?


----------



## filiale (7. Januar 2019)

Zerschnippel das Ding einfach vorsichtig mit einem Seitenschneider ! Und das ist kein Scherz !


----------



## Castroper (8. Januar 2019)

Bei DTSwiss kann man die Kassette mit Freilauf einfach abziehen ohne Werkzeug.
Gibt es viele Videos bei YouTube wie es geht....

Hier mal eins


----------



## serious0812 (8. Januar 2019)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Bei DTSwiss kann man die Kassette mit Freilauf einfach abziehen ohne Werkzeug.
> Gibt es viele Videos bei YouTube wie es geht....



Danke, auf jeden Fall hilfreich.
Aber für die Plastikscheibe nehme ich dann doch ganz pragmatisch den Seitenschneider


----------



## Burli (11. Januar 2019)

Für Interessierte...

Exceed CF SLX 9.0 Pro Race LTD in RH XL:

- Plastikdingsda an der Kassette entfernt 
- Wechsel auf Tubeless (2x60ml)
- Griffe gegen ESI Racers Edge getauscht
- 1 x Flaschenhalter Blackburn Slick Carbon montiert
- Pedale Eggbeater 11 montiert

9,17 kg


----------



## taylor (11. Januar 2019)

Ich habe ein Exceed DI2 und habe hierzu eine Frage: ist dieser Rahmen auch für eine mechanische Schaltung nutzbar? Brauche ich irgendwelche Teile von Canyon? Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crank92 (12. Januar 2019)

taylor schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Exceed DI2 und habe hierzu eine Frage: ist dieser Rahmen auch für eine mechanische Schaltung nutzbar? Brauche ich irgendwelche Teile von Canyon? Danke.


Ja, jeder Rahmen ist das. Aber nicht jeder Rahmen ist DI2 fähig


----------



## el martn (12. Januar 2019)

taylor schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Exceed DI2 und habe hierzu eine Frage: ist dieser Rahmen auch für eine mechanische Schaltung nutzbar? Brauche ich irgendwelche Teile von Canyon? Danke.



Guten Morgen,
dein Exceed Rahmen kann beides. Du musst die Zugeingänge links und rechts vom Steuerrohr entsprechend konfigurieren (1-fach/2-fach, Reverb ja/nein...).
Die passenden Teile findest du auf Canyon unter Explosionszeichnungen.
Deine Rahmen Nummer hilft dir suchen:
Zum Beispiel M3918....
Plattform M39
Modelljahr 2018

Vg


----------



## taylor (12. Januar 2019)

el martn schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> dein Exceed Rahmen kann beides. Du musst die Zugeingänge links und rechts vom Steuerrohr entsprechend konfigurieren (1-fach/2-fach, Reverb ja/nein...).
> Die passenden Teile findest du auf Canyon unter Explosionszeichnungen.
> Deine Rahmen Nummer hilft dir suchen:
> ...


Danke!


----------



## filiale (12. Januar 2019)

taylor schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Exceed DI2 und habe hierzu eine Frage: ist dieser Rahmen auch für eine mechanische Schaltung nutzbar? Brauche ich irgendwelche Teile von Canyon? Danke.



https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Exceed_CF_SLX_M39-18_BOM_ts.pdf

Steuerrohr und Umwerfer benötigen eine andere Abdeckung damit Du die Züge verlegen kannst. Am Besten sehr stark in das PDF reinzommen, dann erkennst Du die Ersatzteile die Du brauchst. Bestellung erfolgt über den Chat oder per email. Einen Shop für Ersatzteile gibt es nicht.


----------



## taylor (12. Januar 2019)

Noch eine andere Frage: wird der Schaltzug mit Aussenhülle in den Rahmen verlegt oder nur der Schaltzug ohne Aussenhülle? Danke.


----------



## filiale (12. Januar 2019)

Nur das Schaltseil, nicht die Außenhülle.


----------



## Martinwurst (15. Januar 2019)

Mal eine Erkenntnis:

Bin heut mit meinem 6.0 Pro Race relativ flott über sehr groben Schotter gefahren, danach fing mein Heck an zu schwingen. Was war passiert? Plattfuß am Hinterreifen 

Zu Hause dann gesehen, dass Canyon als Schläuche irgendwelche MAXXIS super-thin Schläuche verbaut.
(Wahrscheinlich um die Gewichtsangabe gering halten zu können, vermute ich mal).
Da war ein stinknormales mini kleines Loch auf dem Mittelteil des Schlauchs.

Überleg jetzt entweder einen normalen gescheiten Schlauch einzubauen oder sogar gleich auf Tubeless zu wechseln. Da muss ich ja nur Ventile, Dichtmilch und evtl. von Schwalbe so Montagepaste bestellen. Felgenband ist ja schon verbaut.
Klappt das Aufpumpen im Normalfall auch mit einer normalen Standpumpe ohne Druckreservoir?

Was mir bei dem Leid aber sehr positiv aufgefallen ist, das leichte Fahrradgewicht und die genialen Schnellspannersteckachsen vorne von RockShox und hinten dieses Quixle Teil oder wie das heißt. Auch dieser Lock Knopf am Schaltwerk ist genial. Leicht zu reinigen, weil vorne nur ein Kettenblatt etc.
Hab halt lang kein modernes Rad mehr gehabt, da merkt man echt so viele Vorteile.


----------



## filiale (15. Januar 2019)

Der Grund für den dünnen Schlauch ist die geringere Massenträgheit und somit eine bessere Beschleunigung. Das hat den positiven Effekt daß auch das Gesamtgewicht des Rades sinkt, aber in erster Linie geht es um "speed". Entweder damit weiterfahren oder auf tubeless gehen.

Montagepaste braucht es nicht, nur Milch und Ventile, wie bei Mamas Brust 

Vermutlich brauchst Du keine Pumpe mit Reservoir weil der Reifen durch den Schlauch schon vorgeformt ist.


----------



## Martinwurst (15. Januar 2019)

Also wenn, dann hätte ich mir einfach wieder 0.9mm Schläuche reingemacht (die von Maxxis hatten 0.6mm).
Damit hatte ich 3 Jahre keinen Platten.
Oder halt eben Tubeless, da muss ich jetzt überlegen.

Ich denk mir halt, wenn ich da immer wieder 60ml Milch nachkippen muss, dasnn wird das ja schnell schwerer, wie ein Standard Schlauch. Das überzeugt mich noch nicht ganz.


----------



## filiale (15. Januar 2019)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Ich denk mir halt, wenn ich da immer wieder 60ml Milch nachkippen muss, dasnn wird das ja schnell schwerer, wie ein Standard Schlauch. Das überzeugt mich noch nicht ganz.



Deshalb habe ich kein tubeless. Das reden sich die Tubeless Fans aber alles schön  Manche kratzen dann erst den alten Schmodder raus damit kein Mehrgewicht entsteht. Aber das ist mir den Aufwand nicht wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alvis (15. Januar 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich kein tubeless. Das reden sich die Tubeless Fans aber alles schön  Manche kratzen dann erst den alten Schmodder raus damit kein Mehrgewicht entsteht. Aber das ist mir den Aufwand nicht wert.



So ein quatsch 
Ich fahre jetzt seit 3jahren Tubeless, ich montiere die 29er reifen mit 60ml Milch......
Und fahre die reifen ohne nach zu schütten eine Saison, im Herbst & Winter kommen dann andere Reifen mit etwas mehr Profil drauf .....
Wieder mit Milch...
Nachkippen musste ich noch nie.


----------



## filiale (15. Januar 2019)

alvis schrieb:


> So ein quatsch
> Ich fahre jetzt seit 3jahren Tubeless, ich montiere die 29er reifen mit 60ml Milch......
> Und fahre die reifen ohne nach zu schütten eine Saison, im Herbst & Winter kommen dann andere Reifen mit etwas mehr Profil drauf .....
> Wieder mit Milch...
> Nachkippen musste ich noch nie.



Wenn Deine Milch mit 60ml 1 Jahr hält, ohne auszutrocknen, hast Du eine Zaubermilch  Was für eine verwendest Du ?

Außerdem verlierst Du durch Abdichtungen immer ein wenig, sodaß es im Laufe der Zeit eigentlicht immer weniger wird. Wenn am Ende der Saison nix mehr drin ist bedeutet daß das kein Pannenschutz mehr da ist. Aber ab wann das ist weiß man nur durch regelmäßiges nachgucken (außer bei Zaubermilch ). Ich kenne nur Milch die 3-4 Monate hält.


----------



## Crank92 (16. Januar 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn Deine Milch mit 60ml 1 Jahr hält, ohne auszutrocknen, hast Du eine Zaubermilch  Was für eine verwendest Du ?
> 
> Außerdem verlierst Du durch Abdichtungen immer ein wenig, sodaß es im Laufe der Zeit eigentlicht immer weniger wird. Wenn am Ende der Saison nix mehr drin ist bedeutet daß das kein Pannenschutz mehr da ist. Aber ab wann das ist weiß man nur durch regelmäßiges nachgucken (außer bei Zaubermilch ). Ich kenne nur Milch die 3-4 Monate hält.


Ich fahre tubeless vorwiegend wegen dem Pannenschutz, keine Lust im Wald mein Schlauch zu wechseln. Ich kippe alle 3-4 Monate nach aber das ist es mir wert! Meine Conti trailking muss ich alle 2-3 Monate mal nachpumpen, die halten hervorragend die Luft.

Für mich bietet tubeless nur Vorteile. Zum Thema Gewicht wird oft vergessen, dass Schlauch Fahrer noch einen dritten Schlauch als Ersatz dabei haben, dieser entfällt bei mir. 3 Jahre tubeless am Rennrad und MTB kein einen platten. (Klopf auf Holz 3mal)


----------



## filiale (16. Januar 2019)

Du fährst ohne Ersatzschlauch ? Dann hattest Du echt Glück noch keinen Schnitt / Riss gehabt zu haben. Ich kenne keinen Tubelessfahrer der ohne Ersatzschlauch fährt. Liegt eventuell auch an der Gegend in der man unterwegs ist.


----------



## Crank92 (16. Januar 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Du fährst ohne Ersatzschlauch ? Dann hattest Du echt Glück noch keinen Schnitt / Riss gehabt zu haben. Ich kenne keinen Tubelessfahrer der ohne Ersatzschlauch fährt. Liegt eventuell auch an der Gegend in der man unterwegs ist.


Vorwiegend trails mit Wurzel und steile Abfahrten  weniger bis kaum steinfelder. Wenn ich einen Riss am Reifen habe hilft der ersatzschlauch auch nicht mehr viel. Wie gesagt 3 Jahre pannenfrei bei ca 6.000 km im Jahr mit MTB und Rennrad.


----------



## zscs (16. Januar 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Du fährst ohne Ersatzschlauch ? Dann hattest Du echt Glück noch keinen Schnitt / Riss gehabt zu haben. Ich kenne keinen Tubelessfahrer der ohne Ersatzschlauch fährt. Liegt eventuell auch an der Gegend in der man unterwegs ist.


Ich fahre mein Fahrrad seit Mitte 2011 nur mit Tubeless. 5000-10000 km pro Jahr (inclusive cca. 20 MTB races), seitdem habe ich keine einzige pannen!  Ich muss erwähnen, ich verwende immer SnakeSkin / EXO Protection / Protection-Reifen mit dickerer Seitenwand.
Ich trage das nur mit einer CO2-Pumpe: https://r2-bike.com/MAXALAMI-Repair-Set-MaXi-for-Tubeless-Tires-34g


----------



## filiale (16. Januar 2019)

Crank92 schrieb:


> Vorwiegend trails mit Wurzel und steile Abfahrten  weniger bis kaum steinfelder. Wenn ich einen Riss am Reifen habe hilft der ersatzschlauch auch nicht mehr viel. Wie gesagt 3 Jahre pannenfrei bei ca 6.000 km im Jahr mit MTB und Rennrad.



Ein Riss / Schnitt im Reifen kann sehr wohl mit einem Schlauch geflickt werden, ich habe dazu immer eine 3gr leichte Schutzfolie als Zwischenlage dabei (wird bei Riss zwischen Mantel und Schlauch gelegt).

Steinfelder sind, das stimmt, Reifenkiller nummer eins, daher hattest Du vermutlich bisher Glück 

Wir kommen vom Thema ab


----------



## alvis (16. Januar 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn Deine Milch mit 60ml 1 Jahr hält, ohne auszutrocknen, hast Du eine Zaubermilch  Was für eine verwendest Du ?



Ich fahre ein gutes halbes Jahr mit einer Reifenkombi vorausgesetzt die Reifen halten solange.
Im Spätherbst wird gewechselt.
Ich habe einmal vor einem 24H Rennen 20ml nachgeschüttet .
Ansonsten läuft das mit der Stans Milch ideal.


----------



## Martinwurst (17. Januar 2019)

Ich hab mal noch ne Frage zu Besitzern von einem 2019er Exceed (evtl. auch Lux):

Am Rahmen wird ja dieser Canyon Lenkanschlag rangeschraubt. An das Gabelschaftsrohr ist dann so ein Ring als Gegenstück.
Bei den 2018er Modellen war das Gegestück ein einzelner Ring aus Metall.
Bei den 2019er Modellen ist das Gegenstück 2-teilig und aus Kunststoff. Auch so ein Ring und so ne Abdeckkappe darüber.

Als mein Exceed im Oktober geliefert wurde, war mir schon aufgefallen, dass dieser Anschlagsring an der Stelle, wo die Inbusschraube drin ist, eingerissen war.
Habe dann von Canyon ein neues Teil zugeschickt bekommen.
Jetzt im Januar habe ich beim Putzen bemerkt, dass es dort wieder eingerissen ist, obwohl ich auf das richtige Drehmoment geachtet habe.

Habt ihr mit diesem Plastikteil ähnliche Probleme?

Werd es jetzt wohl nochmal reklamieren und fragen, ob sie mir den alten Satz aus Metall zuschicken können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (17. Januar 2019)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Ich hab mal noch ne Frage zu Besitzern von einem 2019er Exceed (evtl. auch Lux):
> 
> Am Rahmen wird ja dieser Canyon Lenkanschlag rangeschraubt. An das Gabelschaftsrohr ist dann so ein Ring als Gegenstück.
> Bei den 2018er Modellen war das Gegestück ein einzelner Ring aus Metall.
> ...


Bisher am Lux keine Probleme mit der Plastikvariante.


----------



## Martinwurst (19. Januar 2019)

mohlo schrieb:


> Bisher am Lux keine Probleme mit der Plastikvariante.


Ich hab jetzt mal ne Supportanfrage an Canyon geschickt.

Hab mal die Bilder angehängt, damit man versteht was ich meine.
Das erste Bild war, so wie ich es bei Auslieferung erhalten habe.
Die anderen beiden Bilder wie das ersetzte Teil nach nun ca. 2-400km wieder aussieht.


  

Ich bin weder gestürzt, noch hab ich die Nm überschritten. Mir war ja beim Austausch bewusst, dass diese Teil anscheinend empfindlich ist.


----------



## Alpde (19. Januar 2019)

Ja ja dieser billige Sch....Ist es ein 3D Druckteil?


----------



## Martinwurst (20. Januar 2019)

kA, ob das 3D Druck ist, aber billig sicherlich


----------



## Bike_RR (7. Februar 2019)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass das Exceed CF SL 6.0 von 2018 sowohl hinten als auch vorne kein Boost hat?


----------



## serious0812 (7. Februar 2019)

Bike_RR schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass das Exceed CF SL 6.0 von 2018 sowohl hinten als auch vorne kein Boost hat?


Boost hatten wir hier schon, bitte mal die Suchfunktion nutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinwurst (8. Februar 2019)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal ne Supportanfrage an Canyon geschickt.


Mal noch ne Rückmeldung.
Habe es bei Canyon reklamiert und vorgeschlagen, dass sie mir noch einfach 2 von diesen Plastikringen zuschicken, falls sie wieder kaputt gehen. Ein paar Tage später war das Päckchen mit den richtigen Teilen angekommen.
Mal wieder ein sehr positives Beispiel um auch das bei Canyon mal zu zeigen


----------



## christiankarl (10. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
hat schon einer von euch eine Quarq XX1 Eagle DUB non-Boost-Kurbel an den CF SLX Rahmen 2018 montiert und weiß welcher Spacer auf der Antriebsseite passt?
Der 2mm Spacer auf der Antriebsseite passt auf jeden Falls schon mal nicht, da ist der Abstand Kettenblatt - Kettenstrebe nur knapp 1mm.


----------



## filiale (10. April 2019)

Was für eine Kettenblattgröße hast Du denn ?


----------



## mtbfux (10. April 2019)

christiankarl schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hat schon einer von euch eine Quarq XX1 Eagle DUB non-Boost-Kurbel an den CF SLX Rahmen 2018 montiert und weiß welcher Spacer auf der Antriebsseite passt?
> Der 2mm Spacer auf der Antriebsseite passt auf jeden Falls schon mal nicht, da ist der Abstand Kettenblatt - Kettenstrebe nur knapp 1mm.



Habe letztes WE die Quarq XX1 DUB am Exceed SLX montiert. Das hat ein Pressfit 89.5 und man brauch den 4.5mm spacer. Hab vom GXP auf DUB umgerüstet.  Beim DUB innenlager waren zwei spacer dabei.


----------



## christiankarl (10. April 2019)

eskimo328 schrieb:


> Habe letztes WE die Quarq XX1 DUB am Exceed SLX montiert. Das hat ein Pressfit 89.5 und man brauch den 4.5mm spacer. Hab vom GXP auf DUB umgerüstet.  Beim DUB innenlager waren zwei spacer dabei.



Ja, ich hatte mich vertan, ist kein PF92, sondern in der Tat ein PF89,5 & der 4,5mm Spacer passt.


----------



## serious0812 (10. April 2019)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Ich werde die Stütze zumindest mal einer längeren Testfahrt unterziehen. Ich muss die Stütze sowieso anfassen um Sitzhöhe etc. genau einzustellen, dann werde ich auch die Originalklemme, die ich noch habe, wieder verbauen.


Ich habe mir jetzt doch eine Syntace P6 Hiflex Carbon 30,9 mm, mattschwarz und eine Syntace Superlock2 Klemme zugelegt. Es ist mir einfach zu aufwändig, wenn ich z.B. nur mal die Sattelneigung etwas verstellen will, die komplette Sattelstütze auszubauen. Außerdem habe ich ich die P6 bisher an meinen anderen Rädern gefahren, einfach Top, auch was den Flex betrifft. Die VCLS habe ich bei ebay zu einem ganz guten Kurs verkauft.


----------



## TilmannG (10. April 2019)

Kann ich nicht verstehen. Neben dem Flex - ich kenne keine Sattelklemmung, die sich so simpel und eben definiert in beiden Ebenen verstellen lässt.


----------



## dudeoflife (10. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mir nach Jahren auf 26" Bikes (Yeti Ultimate, Focus, Bulls Bushmaster, Simplon Eigenaufbau) endlich ein Exceed zulegen. Bisher bin ich immer 44-46er Rahmen mit 575mm Oberrohr und 115mm Vorbau gefahren. Lt. Canyon soll ich den 395mm S-Rahmen nehmen. Bei ner Sitzhöhe 670mm würde mit kurzem Vorbau auch der M-Rahmen gehen. Was meint ihr? Würde mich über Infos von euch echt freuen, Danke im Voraus


----------



## filiale (10. April 2019)

dudeoflife schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich möchte mir nach Jahren auf 26" Bikes (Yeti Ultimate, Focus, Bulls Bushmaster, Simplon Eigenaufbau) endlich ein Exceed zulegen. Bisher bin ich immer 44-46er Rahmen mit 575mm Oberrohr und 115mm Vorbau gefahren. Lt. Canyon soll ich den 395mm S-Rahmen nehmen. Bei ner Sitzhöhe 670mm würde mit kurzem Vorbau auch der M-Rahmen gehen. Was meint ihr? Würde mich über Infos von euch echt freuen, Danke im Voraus



Was hast Du denn für Körpermaße ?


----------



## TilmannG (10. April 2019)

Bin auch vor kurzem vom 26er HT auf 1. 27er Fully und 2. 29er Race HT (exced) umgestiegen. Das alte HT ist noch immer in Gebrauch. Ich würde dringend davon abraten, irgendwas von der alten Geometrie auf neue bikes zu übertragen. Bei mir hat die Größenempfehlung von Canon sehr gut gepasst. Was für ne Schrittlänge hast du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dudeoflife (10. April 2019)

TilmannG schrieb:


> Bin auch vor kurzem vom 26er HT auf 1. 27er Fully und 2. 29er Race HT (exced) umgestiegen. Das alte HT ist noch immer in Gebrauch. Ich würde dringend davon abraten, irgendwas von der alten Geometrie auf neue bikes zu übertragen. Bei mir hat die Größenempfehlung von Canon sehr gut gepasst. Was für ne Schrittlänge hast du denn?


----------



## dudeoflife (10. April 2019)

Bin 169cm groß und hab eine Schrittlänge von 79cm. Ich weiß dass man von der alten Geometrie keine Rückschlüsse ziehen sollte, aber selbst bei nem 28"er Radon Urban Extreme lag ich mit 46er Rahmenhöhe perfekt. Oberrohe und Vorbau auch hier 570mm bzw. 110mm.


----------



## TilmannG (10. April 2019)

Du hast die fast gleichen Maße wie ich (169/77). Beim Sattelauszug habe ich satte Reserven. Vorbau könnte vielleicht 1cm länger sein.
Nimm S.
Grüße von Tilmann


----------



## Martinwurst (10. April 2019)

Als ich im Nachhinein gesehen hab, dass Rahmengröße M ca. 17,3 Zoll entspricht und ich selbst auf meinem alten Jugend-MTB schon 19 Zoll hatte, dacht ich auch, hofftl is das nicht zu klein (178cm).

Aber man kann die neueren Geometrien wirklich nicht vergleichen. Wenn das Oberrohr steiler abfällt, dann ist eben auch das Sitzrohr kürzer, wo eben die Rahmengröße gemessen wird.

Ich würde mich auch erstmal an den Canyon Größenrechner halten. Solltest du ganz knapp an der oberen Grenze sein (ausprobieren durch Einsetzen), dann würd ich eher zum größeren Rahmen tendieren.


----------



## dudeoflife (10. April 2019)

Hi Tillmannn, danke fur deine Info. Kannst du vielleicht mal ein Foto deinem Exceed schießen? Gern auch Weiteres über PN


----------



## TilmannG (10. April 2019)

Das können wir gern öffentlich machen.
Ist ein slx w 9.9 von 2016. Vor einem Monat als Vorführrad mit Neurad-Garantie von Canyon für 2/3 des OVP gekauft. Habe nur den Sattel und die Kettenblätter (28/38) ausgetauscht. Häßlich wie die Nacht aber fährt geil!





Grüße von Tilmann


----------



## dudeoflife (10. April 2019)

Cool ich danke Dir! Ist ja echt 'winzig' der Rahmen, hässlich finde ich das Bike gar nicht, schau mal das Jealous von Radon an ...


----------



## TilmannG (10. April 2019)

Denk dir 26er dran, schon wird der Rahmen riesig!
Das Jealous hatte ich auch im Auge. Bin froh, daß ich beim exceed gelandet bist. Die Mischung aus Steife und Komfort ist faszinierend.


----------



## dudeoflife (10. April 2019)

Dann schlage ich mal zu und kann schnell ins Alpencross-Training einsteigen. Danke nochmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (11. April 2019)

dudeoflife schrieb:


> Bin 169cm groß und hab eine Schrittlänge von 79cm. Ich weiß dass man von der alten Geometrie keine Rückschlüsse ziehen sollte, aber selbst bei nem 28"er Radon Urban Extreme lag ich mit 46er Rahmenhöhe perfekt. Oberrohe und Vorbau auch hier 570mm bzw. 110mm.



Die heutigen Bikes haben meist kürzere Sattelrohre damit die Sattelstütze weiter rausschauen kann um mehr Flex = Komfort zu bieten bzw. um bei versenkbaren Stützen mehr Beinfreiheit zu gewähren. Daher ist das mit den alten 26" Rädern nicht zu vergleichen.

Außerdem kannst Du mit dem Canyon Größenrechner mal rumspielen indem Du 2-3cm größere / kleinere Werte eingibst (egal wie realistisch das erstmal ist), dann siehsts Du schon in welche Richtung es geht.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (15. April 2019)

Hallo,
wie kommt ihr mit der Übersetzung des ProRace zurecht? 34x11-50, Bandbreite 455%. Klettern stell ich mir damit sehr komfortabel vor, bergab ist aber sicher schnell Schluss und man propellert. Wenn die Rennen einen größeren Waldautobahn-Anteil haben, könnte es eng werden. Bin mir nicht so einig ob 2x11 oder 1x12. Ritzelrechner spuckt mehr Bandbreite bei 2x11 (mit Standardkurbel 36/26) aus, 4-5 Gänge liegen eng beieinander. Klar ist: höheres Gewicht bei 2x11...

Eure Erfahrungen in Rennen?

edit:

aus Budgetgründen wiege ich gerade das GrandCanyon 7.0 vs Exceed 6.0 ab. Gewichtstechnisch ähnlich, das Grand hat die bessere Gabel bei 400g Mehrgewicht und 200Eur Preisersparnis. Das Exceed 7.0 find ich auch geil, den Aufpreis seh ich nur aktuell nicht so recht.


----------



## olligpunkt (15. April 2019)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie kommt ihr mit der Übersetzung des ProRace zurecht? 34x11-50, Bandbreite 455%. Klettern stell ich mir damit sehr komfortabel vor, bergab ist aber sicher schnell Schluss und man propellert. Wenn die Rennen einen größeren Waldautobahn-Anteil haben, könnte es eng werden. Bin mir nicht so einig ob 2x11 oder 1x12. Ritzelrechner spuckt mehr Bandbreite bei 2x11 (mit Standardkurbel 36/26) aus, 4-5 Gänge liegen eng beieinander. Klar ist: höheres Gewicht bei 2x11...
> 
> Eure Erfahrungen in Rennen?
> ...



Also ich fahre am Exceed 10-50 mit nem 32er Blatt. Passt mir so Top. Gut für steile Anstiege und im schnellsten Gang bekomme ich bis 45 km/h noch Druck auf das Pedal. Also sollte dein 34x11 auch passen. Denke eher berg hoch wird es hart.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (15. April 2019)

Ich vergleiche die Übersetzung mit dem Crosser. Dort fahre ich 12-30er Kassette mit 34/46 Kettenblatt. Die 34:30 waren auf dem letzten Marathon keine große Last beim Klettern, okay - keine langen Anstiege, dafür kurz und knackig. Deswegen denke ich das 34:50 genug Reserve bietet.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (16. April 2019)

Ist so. 34:50 reicht mir auch völlig. Selbst für steilste Rampen hier im Siegerland. Im Gegenzug hat man noch reichlich Speed auf der Geraden.


----------



## serious0812 (19. April 2019)

TilmannG schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht verstehen. Neben dem Flex - ich kenne keine Sattelklemmung, die sich so simpel und eben definiert in beiden Ebenen verstellen lässt.


Wieso, ist doch ganz einfach: Bei der P6 habe ich exakt zwei Schrauben mit denen ich die Sattelneigung verstelle, eine Sache von 1 Minute, dabei eine Wasserwaage auf dem Sattel.
Die VCLS muss ich dazu ausbauen, eine Schraube lösen und dann anhand einer Skala so ungefähr den richtige Wert einstellen, Schraube wieder anzuziehen, Stütze wieder einbauen und hoffen das es passt. Das ist simpel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (19. April 2019)

Ja das ist simpel weil man die Sattelneigung nur 1x einstellt und dann paßt die für die nächsten 1000 Jahre. Außerdem ist die Wasserwaagenmethode nicht entschiedend, sondern so wie es Dir pers. paßt. Bei Wasserwaage wäre mir z.B. die Spitze zu hoch, bei mir muß die Spitze deutlich weiter nach unten. So gesehen ist das viel zu individuell. Und wie gesagt, mir ist kein Grund bekannt warum man 10x Jahr den Sattel verstellen sollte.


----------



## Tiri (19. April 2019)

Hallo,
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, warum die Sitzhöhe hier erst ab 65.3 cm beginnt? Ich verstehe das gerade nicht ‍♀️
https://www.canyon.com/de-de/outlet/mountain-bikes/exceed-cf-slx-8.0-pro-race/1638.html?dwvar_1638_pv_rahmengroesse=S&dwvar_1638_pv_rahmenfarbe=BK/WH

Und dann habe ich noch generelle Frage : wird der Sitzwinkel unten gemessen oder ab unteren Sattel (also Stackhöhe)?
versteht ihr was ich meine ?
Je weiter ich die Stütze raus ziehe, desto gestreckter sitze ich dann doch auf dem bike oder? Gerade da hier der Sitzwinkel mit 72.7 doch arg flach ist.
VG Tiri


----------



## Alpde (19. April 2019)

Wenn ich die Sattelstütze ausrichte öffne ich die Klemmschraube leicht danach stecke ich sie in das Oberrohr  fixiere sie mit dem Schnellspanner leicht das sie sich noch bewegen lässt,ausrichten,Schnellspanner öffnen rausziehen Schraube anziehen fertig.
Für mich simpel zum einstellen


----------



## filiale (19. April 2019)

Tiri schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, warum die Sitzhöhe hier erst ab 65.3 cm beginnt? Ich verstehe das gerade nicht ‍♀️
> https://www.canyon.com/de-de/outlet/mountain-bikes/exceed-cf-slx-8.0-pro-race/1638.html?dwvar_1638_pv_rahmengroesse=S&dwvar_1638_pv_rahmenfarbe=BK/WH
> 
> ...



Die Werte auf der Homepage sind falsch. Nach dem Wechsel des Layout der Homepage vor einigen Wochen ist Canyon zu doof das zu korrigieren. Ich habe es schon mehrfach aufgezeigt über Chat, FB und email.

Der Sitzwinkel ist 74°. Der hat sich nicht bei allen Exceed über Nacht auf 72,7 verringert. Das hängt mit der neuen Homepage zusammen. Gemessen wird er entweder bis zur Stack Linie oder bis zum Sattelrohrende. Wie Canyon es macht weiß ich nicht.

Die Sitzhöhe geht von Tretlager Mitte bis zur Oberkante Sattel (also wo Du drauf sitzt). Du kennst anhand der Geotabelle die Sitzrohrlänge von 395mm. Die Sattelstütze muß mind. 10cm im Sitzrohr stecken. Bei einer 400mm Stütze kannst Du somit max. 300mm raus. Plus die 395mm plus die Sattelhöhe slebst (meist 3-4cm) = max. Sattelhöhe 735mm.
Bei der min. Sattelhöhe muß man darauf achten, daß die VCLS nicht zu tief eingesteckt werden kann damit sie noch federt. Es sei denn Du nimmst eine einfache gerade Stütze, dann sind es 395mm + z.B. 50mm für eine wenig rausschauende Stütze + Sattel 40mm = 485mm. Die VCLS muß aber glaube ich min. 200mm rausschauen damit sie noch federt. Somit wäre die min. Sattelhöhe mit orig. Komponenten = 635mm. Daher kommt dieser Wert in der Geo Tabelle.

Ja, je weiter die Stütze draußen ist, desto flacher wird der Sitzwinkel, aber nur sehr geringfügig beim Exceed.


----------



## Tiri (19. April 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Werte auf der Homepage sind falsch. Nach dem Wechsel des Layout der Homepage vor einigen Wochen ist Canyon zu doof das zu korrigieren. Ich habe es schon mehrfach aufgezeigt über Chat, FB und email.
> 
> Der Sitzwinkel ist 74°. Der hat sich nicht bei allen Exceed über Nacht auf 72,7 verringert. Das hängt mit der neuen Homepage zusammen. Gemessen wird er entweder bis zur Stack Linie oder bis zum Sattelrohrende. Wie Canyon es macht weiß ich nicht.
> 
> ...



Oh das war mir nicht bewusst, dass sie 74 Grad Sitzwinkel haben. (Ist das auch bei den 2018/2017 Modelle so? Da es sich hierbei um ein outlet Rad handelt) 
Wie schaut es denn mit den anderen Angaben und Anbauteile zu diesem Bike aus, können diese wenigstens stimmen?
VG Tiri


----------



## filiale (19. April 2019)

Das Exceed hat seit der Veröffentlichung 74°


----------



## Alpde (20. April 2019)

Das versteh ich nicht ganz das sich der angegebene Sitzwinkel ändert ,das Sitzrohr ist ja fix.Ja Abstand Sattellspitze -Steurrohrmitte ändert sich.Die Winkel ändern sich wenn man verschiedene Federgabelhöhen fährt oder?


----------



## filiale (20. April 2019)

Alpde schrieb:


> Das versteh ich nicht ganz das sich der angegebene Sitzwinkel ändert ,das Sitzrohr ist ja fix.Ja Abstand Sattellspitze -Steurrohrmitte ändert sich.Die Winkel ändern sich wenn man verschiedene Federgabelhöhen fährt oder?



Beim Exceed ist das Sitzrohr gerade und hat keinen Knick, somit bleibt der Sitzwinkel theoretisch erhalten, egal wie weit man die Stütze rauszieht. Aber wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht man, daß das Sitzrohr nicht zu 100% genau auf das Tretlager auftrifft. Somit ändert sich der Sitzwinkel geringfügig bei weiterem Auszug der Stütze.


----------



## Tiri (24. April 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Werte auf der Homepage sind falsch. Nach dem Wechsel des Layout der Homepage vor einigen Wochen ist Canyon zu doof das zu korrigieren. Ich habe es schon mehrfach aufgezeigt über Chat, FB und email.
> 
> Der Sitzwinkel ist 74°. Der hat sich nicht bei allen Exceed über Nacht auf 72,7 verringert. Das hängt mit der neuen Homepage zusammen. Gemessen wird er entweder bis zur Stack Linie oder bis zum Sattelrohrende. Wie Canyon es macht weiß ich nicht.


 Also lt Canyon, (habe nun schriftlich Rückmeldung bekommen) sei der Sitzwinkel 72.7 Grad


----------



## filiale (24. April 2019)

Tiri schrieb:


> Also lt Canyon, (habe nun schriftlich Rückmeldung bekommen) sei der Sitzwinkel 72.7 Grad



Die Leute an der Hotline tun sich schwer die einfachsten Fragen korrekt zu beantworten. Mir hat man erzählen wollen daß die neuen Sitzrohrwinkel die virtuellen sind und sobald man sich draufsetzt der Winkel von virtuell 68,5° auf real 74° wächst  Ich habe die Dame dann aufgeklärt daß dies nicht sein kann weil "so und so", woraufhin sie meinte, das habe man ihr so erklärt. Ja nee, is klar....man sollte nicht alles glauben was einem an der Canyon Hotline erzählt wird.

Hier wurde von der Bike selbst nachgemessen und es waren sogar 74,4°: https://www.bike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/hardtail/test-2018-canyon-exceed-cf-sl-60-pro/a39992.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiri (24. April 2019)

Danke filiale. Ist echt zum Kotzen. Hier der Auszug von Canyon _"Du kannst von einem Sitzwinkel von circa 72,7° ausgehen, wobei das natürlich auch Rahmengrößen abhängig ist. Ein Exceed mit der Angabe von 74° konnte ich nicht finden. Falls Dir das Modell erneut begegnet, gib mir gern bescheid, damit ich die Daten überprüfen kann. Viele Grüße, Mark"_
Also für mich spielt das eine große Rolle ob eben 72.7 oder 74 Grad. Wenn die das bei Canyon nicht auf die Reihe bekommen ihre Räder auf der HP zu korrigieren, ist das schon kacke. Hinfahren ist zu weit für eine Probefahrt, daher bliebe nur noch bestellen übrig .. aber wenn es da schon Probleme mit den Abmessungen gibt.. was gibt es dann bei echten Problemen...


----------



## greg12 (24. April 2019)

Die 72,7 grad werden der reale sitzrohrwinkel sein, immerhin ist das sitzrohr geknickt. Früher war der virtuelle sitzwinkel mit 74 grad angeben. Insofern ist beides     Richtig!


----------



## dudeoflife (24. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

nochmals Danke an alle für die Rahmen'beratung' vor 2 Wochen. Mein Exceed 7.0 Pro Race ii Größe S ist angekommen und die erste Probefahrt war super! Jetzt geht's ans Optimieren: Gripshift durch Trigger ersetzen, neue Griffe, Tune Vorbau, Sattelklemme und stütze, Sattel und Tubeless Umbau. Bin aber jetzt schon richtig glücklich!


----------



## Tiri (25. April 2019)

greg12 schrieb:


> Die 72,7 grad werden der reale sitzrohrwinkel sein, immerhin ist das sitzrohr geknickt. Früher war der virtuelle sitzwinkel mit 74 grad angeben. Insofern ist beides     Richtig!


Das wäre eine Erklärung.
Aber wo hat denn das Sitzrohr einen Knick? 
VG Tiri


----------



## greg12 (25. April 2019)

Tiri schrieb:


> Das wäre eine Erklärung.
> Aber wo hat denn das Sitzrohr einen Knick?
> VG Tiri


Knick ist vlt der falsche Ausdruck. Das sitzrohr setzt etwas vor dem tretlager an ist zum tretlager hin leicht verbreitert. Man könnte sagen es ist ein virtueller knick..


----------



## filiale (25. April 2019)

Es ist irreführend dass bei einigen Rädern auf der Homepage der reale und bei anderen Räder der virtuelle Sitzwinkel angegeben wird.
Desweiteren ist der reale Sitzwinkel nur bedingt brauchbar weil Canyon nicht angibt wo der virtuelle Sitzwinkel gemessen wird (Oberkante Sitzrohr oder Stacklinie). Je nach Schrittlänge variiert somit die Geo Angabe und ist nur bedingt brauchbar.


----------



## Tiri (25. April 2019)

Wenn man nach dem Bild geht (Buchstabe F) würden sie es an der Stacklinie messen


----------



## Tiri (25. April 2019)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie Canyon im Falle einer Rücksendung reagiert? Also geht dies ziemlich flott über die Bühne? Ein Retourenlabel muss ich anfordern oder liegt das dem Paket bei? Ich befürchte ich werde blind bestellen müssen *seufz*


----------



## filiale (25. April 2019)

Ich glaube die haben das "F" nur da oben hingesetzt weil weiter unten bei "A" und "B" in der Zeichnung kein Platz mehr ist und es unübersichtlich wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (25. April 2019)

Retourenlabel mußt du anfordern, geht manchmal schnell, in wenigen Minuten, ich habe aber auch schon 2 Tage gewartet. Es liegt nichts dem Paket bei.


----------



## Tiri (25. April 2019)

Also, Canyon benutze weder virtuell noch des realen Sitzwinkel, sondern den effektiven Sitzwinkel  Fragt mich nicht was das nun ist.
Grund: _dadurch kann aufgrund einer anderen Sattelstütze auch der Sitzwinkel variieren.
_


----------



## filiale (25. April 2019)

https://www.rotwild.de/rot-wild/wissen/single/news/realer-und-effektiver-sitzwinkel/


----------



## Martinwurst (26. April 2019)

Hey,
kann vielleicht jemand mit einem Exceed-Rahmen mal nachschauen:

Auf der linken Seite vom Rahmen, da wo der Schaltzug und die hintere Bremsleitung in den Rahmen läuft, dort ist ja dieses rechteckige Plastikstück mit den 2 Schräubchen.
Unten am Schaltzug ist so eine kleine Kunststoffummantelung mit drin, damit der Schaltzug stramm sitzt und kein Dreck rein kommt.

Ist bei der Bremsleitung bei euch auch sowas mit drin?
Weil bei mir ist die Leitung relativ lose und ich kann sie etwas in den Rahmen reinschieben und rausziehen.
Nicht, dass da Dreck rein kommt.

Danke


----------



## _SpeedyGonzales (26. April 2019)

Ja da gibts auch ein passendes Gummi Stück für sollte eigentlich im Lieferumfang dabei sein.


----------



## filiale (27. April 2019)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Hey,
> kann vielleicht jemand mit einem Exceed-Rahmen mal nachschauen:
> 
> Auf der linken Seite vom Rahmen, da wo der Schaltzug und die hintere Bremsleitung in den Rahmen läuft, dort ist ja dieses rechteckige Plastikstück mit den 2 Schräubchen.
> ...




Du meinst Nummer 13 ? Kannste über den Chat / Telefon / email bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinwurst (27. April 2019)

Das witzige ist, bei der 2019er Explosionszeichnung ist es Nr. 11.
Hab schon eine Mail hingeschrieben, ich hoffe das richtige Teil kommt. 

Dieses Teil kann man ja überstülpen ohne dass man was zerlegen muss oder? Sieht ja aus als hats ne Rille.

Ich dachte erst ich habs bei meinem Gabelausbau verloren oder es ist in den Rahmen gefallen oder so 
Wenn ich alte Fotos anschaue, wie weiter oben verlinkt, war es aber wohl nie drinnen.

Das erklärt vielleicht auch, dass nach nem halben Jahr mein Steuersatz relativ sandig war.


----------



## Bubilein79 (12. Mai 2019)

Hi zusammen,
passt beim Exceed SL ein 2.4er Reifen, oder wird es hier zu eng?

Grüße,
Bubi


----------



## Martinwurst (12. Mai 2019)

Hi,

schau mal hier:
https://www.canyon.com/de-de/support-articles/max-tire-size-for-canyon-frames.html


----------



## filiale (12. Mai 2019)

Bubilein79 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> passt beim Exceed SL ein 2.4er Reifen, oder wird es hier zu eng?
> 
> Grüße,
> Bubi



Kommt auf den Reifenhersteller an wie breit der Reifen wirklich baut. Aber es ist schon brutal knapp...mit Schleifgarantie


----------



## Bubilein79 (12. Mai 2019)

Danke für die Blitzantworten, dann wird es wohl ein 2.25er Pneu. Cool auch der Link zu Canyon, wo die maximalen Reifenbreiten angegeben werden. Mit der Neugestaltung der Website komme ich gar nicht zurecht...

Grüße,
Bubi


----------



## Martinwurst (12. Mai 2019)

Ich fand die alte Website auch viel übersichtlicher. Hab das nur über Google gefunden.


----------



## schurwald-biker (25. Mai 2019)

So, habe heute endlich an meinem Exceed SL 6.0 Pro Race auch die Bremsen gewechselt:  
die SRAM Level T wurden ersetzt durch Shimano XT BR M8000 - einschließlich Bremsscheiben.

In erster Linie habe ich das gemacht, weil ich die SRAM-Bremsen nicht mag, auch wegen des DOT. Gehofft habe ich, dass auch eine Gewichtsersparnis herausspringt. Gebracht hat es 104 g, ich bin sehr zufrieden .

Cockpit ALT:





Cockpit NEU:




Und hier mal die Zusammenfassung alle bisherigen Maßnahmen:


----------



## Martinwurst (25. Mai 2019)

Kannst du nochwas zur Bremsleistung und dem Bremsgefühl sagen?
Hab ja das gleiche Fahrrad und find die Level T für XC eigentlich echt gut.

Und warum denn 2299 Euro Auslieferungszustand? Kostet doch 1699 oder meinst du doch ein anderes Exceed?


----------



## Crissi (25. Mai 2019)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> So, habe heute endlich an meinem Exceed SL 6.0 Pro Race auch die Bremsen gewechselt:
> die SRAM Level T wurden ersetzt durch Shimano XT BR M8000 - einschließlich Bremsscheiben.
> 
> In erster Linie habe ich das gemacht, weil ich die SRAM-Bremsen nicht mag, auch wegen des DOT. Gehofft habe ich, dass auch eine Gewichtsersparnis herausspringt. Gebracht hat es 104 g, ich bin sehr zufrieden .
> ...




Für das Geld hätt ich mir gleich ein anderes Rad gekauft ...... mein Exceed in L (das 7.0 (komplett XT, ausser Schaltwerk= XTR, für 2599€ wiegt 10,2kg.) Einzig die VCLS Sattelstütze hab ich mir noch gegönnt.


----------



## schurwald-biker (25. Mai 2019)

Ja klar, wenn ich das alles auf einmal gemacht hätte. Rad ist aber 1,5 Jahre alt und ich ändere immer mal wieder was. 
Macht auch Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schurwald-biker (25. Mai 2019)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Kannst du nochwas zur Bremsleistung und dem Bremsgefühl sagen?
> Hab ja das gleiche Fahrrad und find die Level T für XC eigentlich echt gut.
> 
> Und warum denn 2299 Euro Auslieferungszustand? Kostet doch 1699 oder meinst du doch ein anderes Exceed?



Die Level T bremst gut, könnte mich auch nicht beschweren. . Mir ist Shimano aber sympathischer- hat Mineralöl und kein Dot, und muss fast nie entlüftet werden. Habe Shimano-Bremsen an allen Rädern, auch am Rennrad. 

Der Preis stimmt schon - zumindest im Januar 2018. Kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass es jetzt 600 Euro billiger ist.


----------



## lumpi0815 (26. Mai 2019)

179cm/85cm SL 
M oder L?
Danke euch!


----------



## serious0812 (26. Mai 2019)

Na ja, das halte ich für einen überflüssigen Tausch, aber wer es mag... 104g und DOT sind keine wirklichen Argumente. Die Leistung der Bremse ist entscheidend, und da ist die Shimano nicht wirklich besser...


----------



## schurwald-biker (26. Mai 2019)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Na ja, das halte ich für einen überflüssigen Tausch, aber wer es mag... 104g und DOT sind keine wirklichen Argumente. Die Leistung der Bremse ist entscheidend, und da ist die Shimano nicht wirklich besser...



Das ist eine subjektive Geschichte und nicht jedem zu empfehlen, völlig klar. Und die Kosten stehen nicht unbedingt im Verhältnis zum Nutzen.

Für mich war der Umbau aber nicht überflüssig: ich mag die XT-Bremse wegen des Mineralöls, geringeren Wartungsaufwands, filigranerer Optik und den kürzeren Hebeln. Wie schon erwähnt habe ich an allen meinen Rädern Shimano-Scheibenbremsen (und früher sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit SRAM-Bremsen gemacht).

Ich hätte damals auch gleich ein Exceed mit Shimano-Bremsen ordern können. Da wäre dann aber eine 2X11-Schaltung dran gewesen,
das 6.0 Pro Race wollte ich damals auch, weil es die SRAM Eagle-Schaltung hat. Die Kombination SRAM-Schaltung mit Shimano-Bremse kann man bei Canyon nicht kaufen.


----------



## schurwald-biker (26. Mai 2019)

lumpi0815 schrieb:


> 179cm/85cm SL
> M oder L? Danke euch!



Bin 182cm und habe 86 oder 87cm Schrittlänge (wurde unterschiedlich gemessen). Fahre das Exceed in L und passt.


----------



## schurwald-biker (26. Mai 2019)

Crissi schrieb:


> Für das Geld hätt ich mir gleich ein anderes Rad gekauft ...... mein Exceed in L (das 7.0 (komplett XT, ausser Schaltwerk= XTR, für 2599€ wiegt 10,2kg.) Einzig die VCLS Sattelstütze hab ich mir noch gegönnt.



Dann hast Du aber nicht die SRAM Eagle. Sind die 10,2 kg incl. Pedale?


----------



## filiale (26. Mai 2019)

lumpi0815 schrieb:


> 179cm/85cm SL
> M oder L?
> Danke euch!



M


----------



## Crissi (26. Mai 2019)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Ja klar, wenn ich das alles auf einmal gemacht hätte. Rad ist aber 1,5 Jahre alt und ich ändere immer mal wieder was.
> Macht auch Spass.



Das ist die Hauptsache! Spass muss sein


----------



## Crissi (26. Mai 2019)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Dann hast Du aber nicht die SRAM Eagle. Sind die 10,2 kg incl. Pedale?



Ne, ich sach ja: XT komplett 2x10. (Schaltwerk XTR), mit Pedale Shimano PDM 8000.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olligpunkt (27. Mai 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> M


Bei identischen Maßen hab ich die M, passt perfekt. Probesitzen mit L ging schon wegen der Überstandshöhe nicht.


----------



## nummer768 (27. Mai 2019)

Hi Leute,
ich interessiere mich für den Exceed Rahmen. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Fertigmodellen hat der Einzelrahmen noch die 142er Einbaubreite. Meint ihr es lohnt zu warten, dass demnächst ein Boost-Rahmen herausgegeben wird?


----------



## Juuro (27. Mai 2019)

nummer768 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich interessiere mich für den Exceed Rahmen. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Fertigmodellen hat der Einzelrahmen noch die 142er Einbaubreite. Meint ihr es lohnt zu warten, dass demnächst ein Boost-Rahmen herausgegeben wird?


Ich warte auch so halb darauf. Denke das wird mit dem nächsten Modelljahr passieren.


----------



## nummer768 (30. Mai 2019)

Hat hier schon mal jemand das Exceed Rahmenset gekauft - ist da ein Schaltauge dabei?


----------



## Sepp90 (30. Mai 2019)

Beim Frameset ist neben dem Steuersatz, der Sattelklemme, der Steckachse auch ein Schaltauge Nr 36 dabei.
Ich hätte hier aber auch noch ein neues, original verpacktes liegen, welches ich abgeben würde, da ich mein Exceed vor 2 Wochen verkauft habe


----------



## nummer768 (5. Juni 2019)

Danke, passt. Es waren beide Schaltaugen dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lumpi0815 (13. Juni 2019)

Ist ein 36er Eagle Kettenblatt am 7.0 pro Race möglich? Passt das?


----------



## Castroper (13. Juni 2019)

Ich hab ein 36er mit 6mm Offset dran....


----------



## lumpi0815 (14. Juni 2019)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Ich hab ein 36er mit 6mm Offset dran....


Heißt aber bei 3mm boost Offset steht das 3mm näher zur kettenstrebe?


----------



## Castroper (14. Juni 2019)

Bei boost bin ich raus  

Aber von der Logik her, 3mm mehr bei einem nicht boost Rahmen ?


----------



## lumpi0815 (14. Juni 2019)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Bei boost bin ich raus
> 
> Aber von der Logik her, 3mm mehr bei einem nicht boost Rahmen ?


Gute Frage. Der Logik nach ist der boost Rahmen 3mm breiter und das kb steht nur 3mm weiter raus anstatt 6mm bei nonboost?


----------



## jazznova (14. Juni 2019)

Was würdet Ihr denn empfehlen bei 170cm und SL 78? Der Rechner schmeißt ja S raus. Bin die ganze Zeit am Geometrie Vergleichen.
Fahre aktuell ein BMC Teamelite in S das passt auch, jedoch ist der Reach / Stack größer:
.................BMC  Canyon
Stack mm    608 604
Reach mm    401 395
Oberrohr      584 565

Ist echt schwer.....


----------



## TilmannG (14. Juni 2019)

Guck mal zurück auf die Seite 57 dieses Fadens. Da wurden deine Maße ziemlich exakt verhandelt.


----------



## dudeoflife (15. Juni 2019)

Schließe mich TilmannG an, war der Fragende auf Seite 57. Fahre das Bike jetzt seit einigen Wochen und bin absolut zufrieden. Größer hätte es nicht sein dürfen. Habe noch den 70mm Vorbau gegen 80mm Newmen Vorbau getauscht. Auch die schwere Sattelstütze ohne Setback ist rausgeflogen.


----------



## jazznova (15. Juni 2019)

Okay, bin echt am überlegen.
Hab zwar mit meinem BMC Teamelite aus 2017 ein feinen Renner jedoch überlege ich ob ich die nächsten Umbauten machen will = Laufräder mit einem nicht Boost oder nicht gleich auf einen neuen Rahmen bzw Bike setzte und alles so habe wie ich es möchte. Das 7.0 oder 8.0 entspricht schon der Richtung.
Vielleicht fahre ich heute mal hin und teste.
Danke erstmal


----------



## _SpeedyGonzales (15. Juni 2019)

Hey,
weiß jemand von euch für was die Kabelführung am Tretlager beim Exceed ist? Sind ja 2 Führungen in dem kleinen Plastik Teil eine wahrscheinlich für den Fall das man 2-fach fährt aber wozu ist die andere dann, welche sich Richtung Schaltwerk abzweigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Castroper (15. Juni 2019)

Eine für den Umwerfer und die andere für das Schaltwerk.

Ich benutze die Führung aber nicht mehr...war mir zu fummelig. 
Hab dann nen Aussenzug komplett von vorn nach hinten verlegt.


----------



## nummer768 (15. Juni 2019)

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für eine schlichte Kettenführung fürs Exceed (1-Fach)?


----------



## jazznova (15. Juni 2019)

So war heute bei Canyon, hat mich in der Entscheidung weiter gebracht, ich werde mein BMC behalten und entsprechend mit 12-fach upgraden  Das Exceed ist ein Klasse Bike, jedoch fühle ich mich auf dem BMC wohler 
Geld gespart würde ich mal sagen .... Euch weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem Exceed 

Ach ja, zu Geometrie: Das S ist echt optimal bei 170cm und SL 80cm - hat gepasst, das M ist viel zu lang gewesen (Zusatz für Seite 57 )


----------



## dudeoflife (15. Juni 2019)

jazznova schrieb:


> So war heute bei Canyon, hat mich in der Entscheidung weiter gebracht, ich werde mein BMC behalten und entsprechend mit 12-fach upgraden  Das Exceed ist ein Klasse Bike, jedoch fühle ich mich auf dem BMC wohler
> Geld gespart würde ich mal sagen .... Euch weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem Exceed
> 
> Ach ja, zu Geometrie: Das S ist echt optimal bei 170cm und SL 80cm - hat gepasst, das M ist viel zu lang gewesen (Zusatz für Seite 57 )


Dann hat sich der Ausflug ja gelohnt und mit dem BMC hast Du ja auch eine super Basis. Viel Spaß beim Upgraden!


----------



## jazznova (15. Juni 2019)

Ja, das werde ich jetzt auch tun - mich hat ja nur gestört, dass ich hinten kein Boost habe...und natürlich der drang nach was neuen.

Aber für die Frau wird es entweder ein Exceed 7.0 Pro Race oder das Grand Canyon wmn slx 9.0 - hier sind wir auch einen Schritt weiter gekommen.
Comfort vs. Race


----------



## dudeoflife (15. Juni 2019)

jazznova schrieb:


> Ja, das werde ich jetzt auch tun - mich hat ja nur gestört, dass ich hinten kein Boost habe...und natürlich der drang nach was neuen.
> 
> Aber für die Frau wird es entweder ein Exceed 7.0 Pro Race oder das Grand Canyon wmn slx 9.0 - hier sind wir auch einen Schritt weiter gekommen.
> Comfort vs. Race



Nimm das Pro Race. 1,5kg weniger Gewicht, besserer Laufradsatz, 12fach, etc. Fü r30EUR Gripshift gegen einen Eagle GX Trigger wechseln und ihr habt ein Rundum-Sorglos-Rad


----------



## jazznova (15. Juni 2019)

dudeoflife schrieb:


> Nimm das Pro Race. 1,5kg weniger Gewicht, besserer Laufradsatz, 12fach, etc. Fü r30EUR Gripshift gegen einen Eagle GX Trigger wechseln und ihr habt ein Rundum-Sorglos-Rad



So einfach ist der Vergleich nicht.....

27,5 vs 29
110mm vs 100mm
Absenkbare Sattelstütze
2.6 Pellen

Letztendlich kann ich durch Tubeless und Umbau au 1x schon gut Gewicht holen und Sie hat ein gutes Trailbike und muss nicht mehr Ihrem 26" Fully nachheuleln


----------



## Crissi (16. Juni 2019)

jazznova schrieb:


> Letztendlich kann ich durch Tubeless und Umbau au 1x schon gut Gewicht holen und Sie hat ein gutes Trailbike und muss nicht mehr Ihrem 26" Fully nachheuleln




Wieviel gramm bringt das??


----------



## lumpi0815 (16. Juni 2019)

Hätte nochmal zwei Fragen.
Die Umrüstung von gx gripshift auf gx Trigger ist problemlos möglich? Liegt die schaltzughülle durchgehend im Rahmen?
Jemand einen Tipp für einen schönen leichteren Vorbau 80mm?
Danke euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (16. Juni 2019)

Die Schaltzughülle liegt nicht durchgehend im Rahmen. Vorbau von Newmen ist leicht und stabil.


----------



## jazznova (16. Juni 2019)

Crissi schrieb:


> Wieviel gramm bringt das??



Ich denke auf 1-fach und Tubeless bringen 500-700 Gramm


----------



## dudeoflife (16. Juni 2019)

lumpi0815 schrieb:


> Hätte nochmal zwei Fragen.
> Die Umrüstung von gx gripshift auf gx Trigger ist problemlos möglich? Liegt die schaltzughülle durchgehend im Rahmen?
> Jemand einen Tipp für einen schönen leichteren Vorbau 80mm?
> Danke euch!


Das Verlegen ist leicht gemacht, trotz nicht durchgehender Züge. Hat bei mir 5Min gedauert. Zwecks Vorbau kann ich den Newmen Evolution SL 318.2 empfehlen. Leicht und sieht echt edel aus. Alternative wäre PROCRAFT 31,8 mm PRC ST2 zu nennen. Minimal schwerer aber günstiger als der Newmen. Habe selber den Newmen und bereue den Kauf nicht. Geniale Optik!


----------



## lumpi0815 (16. Juni 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Schaltzughülle liegt nicht durchgehend im Rahmen. Vorbau von Newmen ist leicht und stabil.


Danke! Aber mit etwas fummelei machbar? Faden am Ende des Zuges montieren?


----------



## Castroper (16. Juni 2019)

lumpi0815 schrieb:


> Danke! Aber mit etwas fummelei machbar? Faden am Ende des Zuges montieren?


Tu Dir selber nen Gefallen und verlege eine Hülle komplett durch den rahmen


----------



## dudeoflife (16. Juni 2019)

lumpi0815 schrieb:


> Danke! Aber mit etwas fummelei machbar? Faden am Ende des Zuges montieren?


Abdeckkappe des Schaltzuges oben am Rahmen anschrauben, innen drin liegt ein Liner. Die Leitungsführung unterm Tretlager anschrauben, Schaltzug durch den Liner schieben und am Tretlager rausfummeln. Dann durch die Führung ziehen und bis zum Schaltwerk durchschieben. Alternativ einen neuen Liner mit Schaltzug an den alten Liner/Schaltzug tapen und vom Tretlager aus ziehen. Ist kein Hexenwerk. Die Hülle durch den Rahmen ist natürlich die Kür, da bin ich nicht drauf gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinwurst (17. Juni 2019)

Wie genau kriegt man denn diese Leitungsführung am Tretlager ab, ohne was kaputt zu machen?
Ist doch nur diese eine kleine Inbusschraube?
Aber sind die Leitungen da iwo durchgesteckt?

Wollte das Teil mal bei mir abschrauben, weil ein Steinchen im Rahmen war, aber für mich sah das so aus, als sind die Bremsleitung und Schaltzug von hinten da irgendwie durchgesteckt gewesen.


----------



## dudeoflife (17. Juni 2019)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Wie genau kriegt man denn diese Leitungsführung am Tretlager ab, ohne was kaputt zu machen?
> Ist doch nur diese eine kleine Inbusschraube?
> Aber sind die Leitungen da iwo durchgesteckt?
> 
> Wollte das Teil mal bei mir abschrauben, weil ein Steinchen im Rahmen war, aber für mich sah das so aus, als sind die Bremsleitung und Schaltzug von hinten da irgendwie durchgesteckt gewesen.



Bei mir war nur der Schaltzug durchgesteckt, Bremsleitung läuft bei mir komplett innenliegend.


----------



## Martinwurst (17. Juni 2019)

dudeoflife schrieb:


> Bei mir war nur der Schaltzug durchgesteckt, Bremsleitung läuft bei mir komplett innenliegend.


Ok, das heißt dann ja, ohne Schaltzug rausziehen, kriegt man die Abdeckung nicht ab. Dann hab ich das doch richtig gesehen.


----------



## Castroper (17. Juni 2019)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Ok, das heißt dann ja, ohne Schaltzug rausziehen, kriegt man die Abdeckung nicht ab. Dann hab ich das doch richtig gesehen.


Richtig


----------



## lumpi0815 (18. Juni 2019)

Danke für eure Antworten! 
Dann werde ich die Revisionsklappen öffnen und gucken das ich nen liner vom schaltwerk zum trigger schiebe über den alten Zug. 
Der procraft sieht gut aus. Den kann ich mir gut vorstellen!


----------



## dudeoflife (18. Juni 2019)

lumpi0815 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten!
> Dann werde ich die Revisionsklappen öffnen und gucken das ich nen liner vom schaltwerk zum trigger schiebe über den alten Zug.
> Der procraft sieht gut aus. Den kann ich mir gut vorstellen!


Gerne! So sieht übrigens der Newmen aus


----------



## aitune85 (23. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte mal bei euch fragen ob ihr auch probleme mit dem steuersatz eures Exceed´s habt?

muss meinen ca. 1-2 mal pro jahr wechseln da er immer wieder festgeht; und ja alles richtig eingestellt und nachgefettet.
es scheint mir eher ein konstruktives problem zu sein da scheinbar immer wieder wasser eindringt; den aufbau des steuersatzes habe ich schon mit den bauteilzeichnungen von canyon verglichen; sollte auch passen.

bin gespannt auf eure erfahrungen


----------



## Martinwurst (23. Juni 2019)

Was hast du für nen Steuersatz? Der ist ja nicht bei jedem Exceed gleich.
Ich hab diesen günstigen Acros Steuersatz beim 6er Pro Race und der ist eigentlich ein Gelump.
Wenn einmal alles eingebaut ist, dann passt es schon, aber Haltbarkeit ist was anderes bei diesem Plastikzeug.


----------



## aitune85 (23. Juni 2019)

in meinem fall ist es der Cane Creek 40
mir kommt vor dass er aufgrund der distanzscheiben mit dem canyon anschlagschutz nicht richtig abdichtet?!?


----------



## nummer768 (23. Juni 2019)

Hast Du eine genaue Bezeichnung des Steuersatz? Denke in ein paar Monaten werde ich auch einen neuen brauchen, würde aber ungern den Originalen erneut verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinwurst (23. Juni 2019)

Was auch noch wichtig ist: Hast du ein 2019er Modell mit dem Kunststoff-Anschlagring oder den alten aus Metall?

Ich denke auch, dass es an diesem Ring nicht richtig abdichtet. Man muss sich den ja nur mal von unten anschauen und das Gegenstück der Lagerschale.
Andere Möglichkeit ist, dass bei dir auch die Gummieinsätze fehlen am Rahmen, wo die Leitungen reinlaufen. Dann kann da auch Sand rein kommen.

Bei mir war nach nem halben jahr auch Sand drin, sogar so, dass die Kugellager geknackst haben. Sind aber noch ohne Widerstand gelaufen.

Denke auch dass es sinnvoll ist, den Steuersatz gegen nen ganz anderen zu tauschen, wenn der eh fällig ist.

edit: Es wird aber vielleicht gar nicht so einfach sein, was perfekt passendes zu finden. Klar gibt es etliche IS-Steuersätze. Aber man möchte ja dann auch einen mit nem Lenkanschlagring. Und der muss dann auf die Lagerschale von Canyon passen. kA ob man da welche findet, wo alles komplett dabei ist.
Man bräuchte ja: Gabelkonus, unteres Kugellager, Lagerschale (mit Ring), oberes Kugellager, Haltering und Lenkanschlagring.


----------



## aitune85 (23. Juni 2019)

@nummer768 : ja hab ich
unten: Cane Creek 40 Lager 52mm 1 1/2 Zoll (BAA0006K)
oben: Cane Creek 40 Lager 41mm 1 1/8 Zoll (HSS2030)
die scheint es aber in dieser form wie original von canyon verbaut auch nicht mehr zu geben.

@Martinwurst: nein ich habe noch das alte modell mit metallring; die gummieinsätze habe ich oder meinst du da sind noch dichtungen darunter zum rahmen hin?

falls wer eine idee für einen anderen steuersatz hat; ich bin für alles offen


----------



## Martinwurst (23. Juni 2019)

Am Rahmen sind diese 4-eckigen Plastikabdeckung.
Da laufen die Leitungen rein.
Und zwischen Leitung und Plastikabdeckung werden so Gummihülsen dazwischengeklemmt.
Beim Schaltzug ein kleies Plastikstück.
Bei mir hatte die Gummihülse von der Bremsleitung gefehlt. Und da kommt natürlich dann auch mit der Zeit ein bischen Dreck zum Steuersatz rein, je nachdem unter welchen Bedingungen man fährt^^


----------



## aitune85 (23. Juni 2019)

die kabel sind bei mir soweit es geht gut gedichtet; das sollte also nicht die ursache für die „wasserschäden“ sein


----------



## filiale (23. Juni 2019)

Ich fülle die Lager komplett mit Fett (vorher Dichtung mit einer Stecknadel abheben). Dann ist kein Platz für Wasser / Sand / Dreck / Rost. Ab Werk ist so gut wie kein Fett drin und die Lager bewegen sich immer auf der gleichen Stelle hin und her. Die sind aber für Umdrehungen ausgelegt. Nur mal so als Tip damit Dein Verschleiß geringer wird.


----------



## Martinwurst (5. Juli 2019)

Aktuell gibts das Exceed CF SL 8.0 Race Team 400 Euro billiger zum Ausverkauf schätz ich, bevor die neuen Modelle rauskommen.


----------



## m-j-s (7. Juli 2019)

Irgendjemand eine Idee ob man bei einem Exceed CF 2017 mit Mavic Crossride die neue Shimano XT 1x12 nachrüsten kann. Das Problem könnte
der Micro Spline Adapter sein?


----------



## justice_france (9. Juli 2019)

Hallo, 
sind die Gewichtsangaben beim Exceed realistisch? Beziehen sich diese auf Tubeless oder Schläuche? 
Interessiere mich für das CF Sl 8.0 Race und es würde mich wirklich interessieren ob 9.4 kg realistisch sind (benötige Größe M)


----------



## filiale (9. Juli 2019)

Canyon berechnet diese Werte aufgrund der Gewichtsangaben der Hersteller (Anbauteile) und deren eigenen Teile (Rahmen, Lenker etc). Das Gewicht ist immer bei Rahmengröße M ohne Pedale angegeben. Natürlich mit Schlauch. Ob es 9,4Kg sind kann ich Dir am 20 July (Samstag) sagen. Da wiege ich Vorort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (9. Juli 2019)

majost schrieb:


> Irgendjemand eine Idee ob man bei einem Exceed CF 2017 mit Mavic Crossride die neue Shimano XT 1x12 nachrüsten kann. Das Problem könnte
> der Micro Spline Adapter sein?



Frage doch mal bei Mavic nach ob die mittlerweile eine Lizenz für Micro Spline haben.


----------



## Sonntagsradfahr (12. Juli 2019)

justice_france schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sind die Gewichtsangaben beim Exceed realistisch? Beziehen sich diese auf Tubeless oder Schläuche?
> Interessiere mich für das CF Sl 8.0 Race und es würde mich wirklich interessieren ob 9.4 kg realistisch sind (benötige Größe M)


Mein Bike war von Canyon mit 9,1 kg angegeben. Von mir zu Hause nachgewogen waren es dann 9,26kg. Das sind 1,8 Prozent mehr und damit kann ich leben. (Schau dir mal dagegen die angegeben Verbrauchswerte der Autohersteller an). Bei mir sind Schläuche verbaut.


----------



## filiale (13. Juli 2019)

Sonntagsradfahr schrieb:


> Mein Bike war von Canyon mit 9,1 kg angegeben. Von mir zu Hause nachgewogen waren es dann 9,26kg. Das sind 1,8 Prozent mehr und damit kann ich leben. (Schau dir mal dagegen die angegeben Verbrauchswerte der Autohersteller an). Bei mir sind Schläuche verbaut.



Hast Du Größe M ?


----------



## pristo (13. Juli 2019)

Mein Exceed war ebenfalls mit 9,1 kg angegeben. Wiegt jetzt fahrfertig mit Schläuchen (+ca. 350 gr. XT M8000 Klickpedale, +16 gr. Flaschenhalter, +ca. 50 gr. SRAM-Garminhalterung) genau 9,5 kg. Rahmen ist Größe S. Gewichtsangaben von denen kommen m. M. n. schon so ziemlich hin.


----------



## Ritzibi (13. Juli 2019)

b-i-t schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Canyon schreibt ja Cane Creek 40. Da es Tapered 1 1/8" (Zero-Stacked*) auf 1,5" (Integrated) ist, kannst du wenn du bloß die Lager tauschen möchtest, folgende Lager von Acros nehmen:
> S71806 Schrägkugellager 30x42x7
> ...


Muss mich hier mal einklinken.
Das untere Lager meines Exceed ist auch total im Eimer.
Hätte es heute kpl. zerlegt und neu gefettet, keine Chance.
Frage, passt das hier?
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...c[13503]=0;pgc[13436]=0;pgc[2533]=7457;page=2
Oder das, scheint höherwertiger zu sein





						Wolf Tooth Precision Steuersatz Ersatzlager Edelstahl 52mm
					

Wolf Tooth ▶ Ersatzlager aus Edelstahl mit 52mm Außendurchmesser für Wolftooth EC, IS & ZS Unterteile.




					www.bike24.de
				




Danke und Grüße


----------



## Massel96 (14. Juli 2019)

Moin Zusammen, 
nach langer Zeit soll es mal wieder ein anständiges xc Rad werden und zurzeit sind das 6.0 pro race und das 7.0 pro race meine Kandidaten. Einzig mein Budget von 2000€. +10% hält mich davon ab das 7.0 zu wählen.

Prinzipiell gefällt mir die Ausstattung des 6.0 sehr gut, lediglich die Gabel, Kassette und Umwerfer würde ich gerne vom 7.0 verbaut haben (würde Canyon ein Rad so spezifizieren dürfte das preislich genau in meinem Bereich landen) - bei der schaltung kann ich je nach track auch das Kettenblatt tauschen um die etwas kleinere Bandbreite zu kompensieren.
Die Gabel würde ich wohl tauschen wollen da mir die SID bei Probefahrten sehr gut gefallen hat (Giant Rad von nem kumpel) 

Das 7.0 jedoch kommt noch mit besseren laufrädern und sattelstütze - letztere werde ich ohnehin im Laufe der Zeit durch ein dropper ersetzen. Die Laufräder sind mir persönlich nicht ganz so wichtig. 

Habt ihr bezüglich budgets Tips/Tricks für das 6.0 im Sinne von kleinen Verbesserungen? 

Bin ich recht der Annahme dass gegen Ende August die "end of season sales" wieder starten? Auf canyons Facebook hatten sie sales Ende August 2018 angekündigt - dieses Jahr vielleicht genau so? Das würde ein 7.0 wenn denn so 15% im Preis fällt sehr attraktiv machen. 

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinwurst (14. Juli 2019)

Meinst du wirklich die Pro Race Modelle? Die haben doch alle keinen Umwerfer


----------



## Massel96 (14. Juli 2019)

Da muss ich mich falsch ausgedrückt haben, ich meinte das schaltwerk hinten. 
Die Qual der Wahl hat sich heute erledigt - Canyon hatte ein 7.9 pro race in XL im outlet  Zwar ohne boost jedoch passt das für mich. 

Danke


----------



## -Felix-B- (16. Juli 2019)

Denkt ihr es wird demnächst ein neuer exceed Rahmen veröffentlicht? Gibt es denn schon entsprechende Infos?


----------



## Ritzibi (16. Juli 2019)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Muss mich hier mal einklinken.
> Das untere Lager meines Exceed ist auch total im Eimer.
> Hätte es heute kpl. zerlegt und neu gefettet, keine Chance.
> Frage, passt das hier?
> ...



Beantworte die Frage mal selbst
Das hier passt : https://www.bike24.de/p1315825.html


----------



## filiale (19. Juli 2019)

Gewicht Exceed CF 8.0 Race Team 9,35kg in L bei angegebenen 9,4Kg in M


----------



## filiale (21. Juli 2019)

nummer768 schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für eine schlichte Kettenführung fürs Exceed (1-Fach)?



Bist Du fündig geworden ?


----------



## nummer768 (22. Juli 2019)

Hatte die Hoffnung ich bekomme die vom Inflite dran gebastelt, passt aber überhaupt nicht. Bin nach wie vor ohne unterwegs.


----------



## filiale (24. Juli 2019)

Hat jemand von Euch die XTR 12fach am Exceed verbaut ? Welche Schaltaugennummer ist bei Euch dafür verbaut ? Das ist aufgedruckt und kann man einfach ablesen.
Danke schön.


----------



## -Felix-B- (24. Juli 2019)

Ich will mir demnächst ein exceed kaufen, entweder das kommende 2020 Modell oder das aktuelle. Beim aktuellen ist noch das 8.0 pro Race (3000€) auf Lager. Was mich unsicher macht sind die reynolds Laufräder... habe gelesen dass es Probleme bei der Ersatzteilbeschaffung (kein Deutscher Vertrieb) geben kann.
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen / Infos zu den Reynolds Laufrädern???


----------



## chicken07 (26. Juli 2019)

Schon mal auf der Website geschaut? Da sind ja auch in Deutschland Distributoren gelistet. European Headquarters sollen in Garching sein. Hier wurde die Frage nach dem Vertrieb in Deutschland auch schon mal thematisiert. Was die Ersatzteilbeschaffung im Fall der Fälle angeht, wäre doch Canyon ohnehin erst einmal Dein erster Ansprechpartner, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DER_DEPP (28. Juli 2019)

Ich habe gerade eine M3 Madenschraube an der Zugführung (an der Schutzfolie klebend) gefunden als ich rausfinden wollte, wie die Züge nun verlegt sind. Habt ihr eine Idee, ob die zu irgendwas gehört?

bzgl. der Zugverlegung: Ist das ein durchgehender Liner? Wie habt ihr den Zug gewechselt? Wurde mir leider auf den vorigen Seite noch nicht so klar.


----------



## -Felix-B- (29. Juli 2019)

Habt ihr das Unterrohr neu angeklebt oder ist die werksseitig montierte kleine Folie ausreichend?


----------



## Cuthepro (1. August 2019)

-Felix-B- schrieb:


> Habt ihr das Unterrohr neu angeklebt oder ist die werksseitig montierte kleine Folie ausreichend?


abgeklebt, das Kleine Ding taugt nix


----------



## filiale (1. August 2019)

Komplett abgeklebt mit Tesa: https://www.tesa.com/de-de/buero-und-zuhause/tesa-extra-power-transparent.html
Kostet 5,50€ und ist mit 10m lang genug um vieles abzukleben.


----------



## -Felix-B- (4. August 2019)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! Habe das Unterrohr des Exceed mit 3M Folie abgeklebt, die von mir gewählte Breite von 6cm ist etwas knapp, vielleicht ändere ich es noch...


----------



## taylor (6. August 2019)

Hi,
ich habe ein Exceed mit einer XT Di2. Da ich mein Exceed von DI2 auf eine mechanische Schaltung umrüsten wollte, habe ich bei Canyon per eMail nachgefragt, welche Teile ich hierfür benötige. Hier wurde mir von Canyon gesagt, dass dies nicht möglich ist, da entsprechende Bohrungen fehlen würden. Ich bin aktuell noch im Urlaub und kann nicht am meinem Exceed nachschauen. Hat jemand hiermit Erfahrungen? Stimmt dies? Danke.


----------



## _SpeedyGonzales (6. August 2019)

Da hast wohl entweder du oder der Support sich falsch ausgedrückt oder missverstanden.
Da es nur einen Exceed Rahmen gibt und dieser für beide Varianten ausgelegt ist sollte der Umbau problemlos machbar sein. Teile die du hierfür benötigen solltest wären wohl lediglich die Abdeckungen für die Kabelausgänge an der Kettenstrebe und dem Steuerrohr. 
Um sicher zu gehen ruf am besten noch einmal an und lass dich vielleicht in die Werkstatt runter verbinden oder den Support das mit dieser abklären, die sagen dem Support Mitarbeiter meist auch gleich welche Teile er dann für dich bestellen soll.


----------



## taylor (6. August 2019)

Hier die offizielle Antwort von Canyon:
_"Halllo xxxxx,
danke für deine Nachricht.

Dein Anliegen habe ich mir soeben angeschaut. Bedauerlicherweise muss ich dir mitteilen, dass eine Umrüstung von einer elektronischen Schaltung auf eine mechanische nicht möglich ist, da keine Bohrungen im Rahmen vorhanden sind für die Schaltzüge.
Bei weiteren Fragen und Anliegen, stehen wir dir gerne wieder zur Verfügung. Alternativ auch über unseren Live-Chat.

Wir wünschen dir noch einen schönen Tag.

Beste Grüße aus dem Canyon"_


----------



## filiale (6. August 2019)

Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache daß die Bohrungen in Form von Kunststoffabdeckungen "wiederhergestellt" werden können. 
Schaue Dir mal die Specs auf der Homepage an.





__





						Explosionszeichnungen 2018
					

Dies ist die Stückliste für das Modelljahr 2018. Klicke auf "Mehr ansehen", um den ganzen Artikel zu lesen.




					www.canyon.com
				




Da hat mal wieder ein ahnungsloser Student geantwortet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taylor (6. August 2019)

Die Explosionszeichnung kenne ich. Hatte mir auch die Teile-Nr. bereits rausgesucht. Ich dachte, dass so Anfragen bei Canyon öfters kommen und diese auf "Knopfdruck" mir sagen können, welche einzelnen Teile ich brauche. Habe ich mich offensichtlich getäuscht.


----------



## Martinwurst (6. August 2019)

Am besten suchst du dir alles selbst raus und schreibst ne Mail mit den Teilenummern hin.
Aber Achtung: Selbst das ist kein Garant dafür, dass sie nicht die Hälfte vergessen.
Bei mir wollten sie dann immer Fotos, was in deinem Fall aber nicht möglich ist, da du die Teile ja noch nicht hast


----------



## _SpeedyGonzales (6. August 2019)

Ok ich verstehe wirklich nicht was der Typ da am anderen Ende der Leitung dir zu erzählen versucht. Wir reden hier ja immer noch von Di2 welche nicht wireless ist... Lass dir erstmal nix einreden und ruf nochmal an und klär das mit der Werkstatt die wissen was Phase ist. Prinzipiell brauchst du nur die kleinen Abdeckungen kosten wenn ich mich richtig erinnere circa 3,60 pro Stück. 
Ich habe mir damals mal alle neu gekauft um mir ne interne Kabelführung für die Fahrradlampe zu bauen. Wenn es also von mechanisch zu Di2 klappt muss es auch anders  herum funktionieren. Das mit den Teilenummer besser am Telefon machen mit dem Support das ist kaum ersichtlich welche da für mechanisch/elektrisch sind, klärt der Support dann auch am besten mit der Werkstatt.


----------



## waldShrek (6. August 2019)

taylor schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe ein Exceed mit einer XT Di2. Da ich mein Exceed von DI2 auf eine mechanische Schaltung umrüsten wollte, habe ich bei Canyon per eMail nachgefragt, welche Teile ich hierfür benötige. Hier wurde mir von Canyon gesagt, dass dies nicht möglich ist, da entsprechende Bohrungen fehlen würden. Ich bin aktuell noch im Urlaub und kann nicht am meinem Exceed nachschauen. Hat jemand hiermit Erfahrungen? Stimmt dies? Danke.



Warum willst du den auf eine mechanische Schaltung umrüsten? Fahre selbst am Exceed eine XTR DI2 und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## taylor (7. August 2019)

waldShrek schrieb:


> Warum willst du den auf eine mechanische Schaltung umrüsten? Fahre selbst am Exceed eine XTR DI2 und bin sehr zufrieden.


Bin auch eigentlich zufrieden mit der XT Di2. Mich würde mal die neu XTR-1-Fach reizen. Vielleicht bleibe ich auch bei der DI2. Muss noch ein paarmal drüber schlafen.


----------



## el martn (7. August 2019)

Ich gebe meine 2-Fach XT DI2 für kein Geld der Welt wieder her (vielleicht für den Nachfolger,  falls es ihn überhaupt mal geben wird...). Mechanisch ist zwar gut (XTR bestimmt sehr gut), aber kein Vergleich zur elektrischen Schaltung.

Auch das klapprige Plastik-Adler-Gedöns ohne Kabel, will ich kein zweites Mal fahren müssen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndySch (7. August 2019)

el martn schrieb:


> Ich gebe meine 2-Fach XT DI2 für kein Geld der Welt wieder her (vielleicht für den Nachfolger,  falls es ihn überhaupt mal geben wird...). Mechanisch ist zwar gut (XTR bestimmt sehr gut), aber kein Vergleich zur elektrischen Schaltung.
> 
> Auch das klapprige Plastik-Adler-Gedöns ohne Kabel, will ich kein zweites Mal fahren müssen!



Da ich gerade eine elektrische Schaltung suche, welche meinst du denn mit „klapprige Plastik-Adler-Gedöns ohne Kabel“?


----------



## taylor (7. August 2019)

AndySch schrieb:


> Da ich gerade eine elektrische Schaltung suche, welche meinst du denn mit „klapprige Plastik-Adler-Gedöns ohne Kabel“?


Fängt bestimmt mit S an und hört mit RAM auf ;-)


----------



## JudMa (7. August 2019)

Weiß jemand, seit wann die aktuelle Exceed Geometrie von Canyon gebaut wird?
Überlege, mir ein Exceed zu kaufen. Sollten sich beim MY2020 nur die Komponenten änderen, wäre es mir relativ egal, jedoch würde ich bei einem kompletten Modellwechsel noch ein bisschen warten.


----------



## _SpeedyGonzales (7. August 2019)

Geo ist meines Wissens nach seit Einführung die selbe, lediglich Boost im HR ist 2019 dazu gekommen.


----------



## JudMa (8. August 2019)

_SpeedyGonzales schrieb:


> Geo ist meines Wissens nach seit Einführung die selbe, lediglich Boost im HR ist 2019 dazu gekommen.



Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. 

Weiß jemand in welchem Jahr die Geo eingeführt wurde?
Könnte es sein, dass das MY2020 komplett überarbeitet wird?


----------



## filiale (8. August 2019)

JudMa schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> Weiß jemand in welchem Jahr die Geo eingeführt wurde?
> Könnte es sein, dass das MY2020 komplett überarbeitet wird?



Da es keine neuen standards gibt (Canyon hängt da oft hinterher), sollte es keine Überarbeitung geben. Möglicherweise kommen wieder mehr SLX Rahmen (also leichtere) und eventuell ein flacherer Lenkwinkel (Beispiel das neue Speci S-Works). In ein paar Wochen werden wir es wissen.


----------



## Juuro (8. August 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Da es keine neuen standards gibt (Canyon hängt da oft hinterher), sollte es keine Überarbeitung geben. Möglicherweise kommen wieder mehr SLX Rahmen (also leichtere) und eventuell ein flacherer Lenkwinkel (Beispiel das neue Speci S-Works). In ein paar Wochen werden wir es wissen.


Im Grunde ist das jetzt ein Ja auf die Frage.


----------



## filiale (8. August 2019)

Juuro schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist das jetzt ein Ja auf die Frage.



Das ist nur eine Vermutung wenn man sich so die anderen Hersteller anschaut und vergleicht. Aber wie geschrieben hinkt Canyon oft deutlich hinterher (mit Boost z.b. 2 Jahre).


----------



## JudMa (16. August 2019)

Aufgrund der aktuellen Angebote, stehe ich gerade kurz davor das Exceed zu kaufen. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, welche Ausstattung es werden soll und würde deshalb gerne eure Meinung dazu hören. 

Zur Auswahl stehen CF SL 8.0 Pro Race (2699€) und CF SL 8.0 Race Team (3599€)
Sind die 900€ den Aufpreis wert?

Im speziellen interessiert mich eure Einschätzung zu folgenden Komponenten:
RockShox SID RLC vs. FOX 32 Stepcast Performance Elite
Reynolds TR 249 vs. DT Swiss XRC 1250

Bremse und Schalttrigger sind für mich am Team OK. Beim Pro Race würde ich Bremse (XT ca. 170€ plus Scheiben), Trigger (X01 ca. 100€) und Griffe wechseln.


----------



## Martinwurst (16. August 2019)

Ja gut, da liegen immerhin 900 Euro dazwischen.
Wenn du das Geld ausgeben willst, dann nimm das Race Team.
Ich persönlich würde die Fox Gabel und DT Swiss Felgen bevorzugen.
Und wenn du für dich dann auch den Bremsenwechsel sparst, dann passt das doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _SpeedyGonzales (17. August 2019)

Hier mal ein paar meiner Gedanken zum Thema:

Ergon Sattel beim Race Team wenn er denn passt muss kein neuer her
Canyon VCLS Sattelstütze bringt einen wirklichen Unterschied im Komfort wenn es denn in Richtung Marathon gehen soll
beim Thema Fox immer beachten, dass du für die Garantie Erhaltung nur den Fox Service in Anspruch nehmen darfst und der kostet Zeit/Nerven und mehr Geld
SRAM Bremsen sind bekannt für hohe Wartungsintensität, da DOT verwendet wird und häufig Luft gezogen wird
die Elite Fox Sachen schätze ich als gleichwertig mit SID ein, fahre selbst ein Exceed mit der Gabel
bei der SRAM Schaltung kannst du ohne viel Aufwand irgendwann mal AXS nachrüsten falls gewünscht
zu den Reynolds, da gabs beim Lux wohl mal paar Auffälligkeiten, der DE Support von Reynolds soll wohl aber tip top sein wenn was ist

Je mehr du halt an den Dingern verändern willst umso schlechter wird halt dann das P-L-Verhältnis. Eventuell kommt ja irgendwann mit den neuen Modellen auch der Rahmen mal als Boost in den Verkauf aber das ist nur Spekulation.


----------



## JudMa (17. August 2019)

_SpeedyGonzales schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar meiner Gedanken zum Thema:
> 
> Ergon Sattel beim Race Team wenn er denn passt muss kein neuer her
> Canyon VCLS Sattelstütze bringt einen wirklichen Unterschied im Komfort wenn es denn in Richtung Marathon gehen soll
> ...



Vielen Dank für Deine Einschätzung.
Am Race Team würde ich nicht viel nachrüsten. Beim Race Pro aber auf jeden Fall die Bremse und auch den Trigger für die Eagle.

Boost haben bereits die 2019er Rahmen, soweit ich das erkennen kann, wobei ich nicht davon ausgehen würde, dass ich den Laufradsatz (weder DTSwiss noch den Reynolds) wechseln würde aber Boost ist mit Sicherheit ein Plus.

Fox und RochShox ist wahrscheinlich eher eine Glaubensfrage. Zur Zeit fahre ich an meinem anderen Bike eine Fox 36 Factory und bin super zufrieden, jedoch sind die Wartungskosten nicht zu vernachlässigen, wie Du schon schreibst.

Eine andere Frage ist mit Sicherheit noch XTR vs. Eagle X01.
Bin bisher immer die SRAM gefahren und auch dort bin ich super zufrieden. 
Bei der Probefahrt hat mich aber auch die XTR überzeugt, sodass ich keinen klaren Favoriten habe und eher sehe, dass beide in der gleichen Liga spielen.


----------



## _SpeedyGonzales (17. August 2019)

Gemeint war der Solo Rahmen für Custom Aufbauten den gibt es leider nur als 142x12 zumindest bisher. Bist du denn schon einmal einen aktuellen Gripshift gefahren, ist auch nur ne Glaubensfrage und wie ich zugeben muss auch nicht verkehrt + cleane Optik. Wenn es bei mir nicht als nächstes eine AXS geben würde, dann würde ich wohl Gripshift bestellen.


----------



## JudMa (17. August 2019)

_SpeedyGonzales schrieb:


> Gemeint war der Solo Rahmen für Custom Aufbauten den gibt es leider nur als 142x12 zumindest bisher. Bist du denn schon einmal einen aktuellen Gripshift gefahren, ist auch nur ne Glaubensfrage und wie ich zugeben muss auch nicht verkehrt + cleane Optik. Wenn es bei mir nicht als nächstes eine AXS geben würde, dann würde ich wohl Gripshift bestellen.



Ah okay, dann habe ich Dich wegen dem Boost Rahmen falsch verstanden.

Gripshift bin ich bei der Probefahrt gefahren und es hat mir im ersten Moment gar nicht zugesagt.

AXS ist eine tolle Sache aber im Moment noch nicht erschwinglich. Mal schauen, wie es in einem Jahr aussieht, deshalb rechne ich erstmal damit, dass ich die Gruppe nicht tauschen werde.
Und eine gut eingestellte Eagle oder XTR ist wirklich super.

Was haltet Ihr von dem geräuschlosen Freilauf bei der XTR?


----------



## filiale (17. August 2019)

Der ist nicht geräuschlos. Shimano hat den zurückgezogen.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (17. August 2019)

JudMa schrieb:


> Ah okay, dann habe ich Dich wegen dem Boost Rahmen falsch verstanden.
> 
> Gripshift bin ich bei der Probefahrt gefahren und es hat mir im ersten Moment gar nicht zugesagt.
> 
> ...



Ich möchte am Exceed nichts anderes mehr fahren als Gripshift. Absolut problemlos und superschnell zu schalten. Dazu kommt die einen Tick aufgeräumtere Optik am Cockpit.


----------



## filiale (17. August 2019)

Bei den Reynolds bekomme ich Bauchschmerzen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-lux-2019.874522/page-92#post-16059610

Das Team hat die VCLS Stütze, die ist super komfortabel. Der DT Service ist top. Das Team ist 500gr leichter. Mineralöl ist mir pers. lieber als DOT. Der Lenker beim Team ist bereits ein leichter Carbon.

Wenn Du 90Kg wiegst ist die FOX SC eventuell etwas zu weich (Verwindung). Habe ich mal gelesen.

Je nachdem ob Du SRAM oder Shimano bevorzugst ist der Rest sowieso egal. Da Du SRAM gewöhnt bist ist Deine Tendenz eh klar.


----------



## Juuro (17. August 2019)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ich möchte am Exceed nichts anderes mehr fahren als Gripshift. Absolut problemlos und superschnell zu schalten. Dazu kommt die einen Tick aufgeräumtere Optik am Cockpit.


Ich hatte an meinem Lux auch Gripshift. Bin das über ein halbes Jahr gefahren. Mehrere tausend Kilometer. Kam aber nie damit klar. An meisten hat mich gestört, dass ich die Handposition beim schalten verändern muss. Habe diesen Juni zu AXS gewechselt und bin extrem zufrieden. 
Also es gibt, wie bei den meisten Dingen, zwei Meinungen zu Gripshift.  Man muss es (lange genug) ausprobieren.


----------



## JudMa (17. August 2019)

Beim Reynolds Laufradsatz habe ich auch leichte Bauchschmerzen. Viel positives liest man nicht.

Gibt es nähere Infos zum DTSwiss XRC 1250 Laufradsatz. Etwas aktuelles finde ich dazu nicht. Die wenigen Artikel sind von 2013/14 und auf der Homepage ist auch nichts zu finden.

Ist das eine OEM Variante oder eventuell ein Fehler auf der Canyon Homepage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (17. August 2019)

Die 1250 sind OEM daher gibt es dazu nichts im Netz. Entsprechen im Prinzip den 1200, nur etwas mehr Kleber, daher günstiger für Canyon und etwas schwerer als die 1200.


----------



## JudMa (17. August 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Die 1250 sind OEM daher gibt es dazu nichts im Netz. Entsprechen im Prinzip den 1200, nur etwas mehr Kleber, daher günstiger für Canyon und etwas schwerer als die 1200.



Vielen Dank. Das hilft mir weiter. 
Hatte bedenken, dass es sich um ein altes Modell handelt.


----------



## Fabsinator (8. September 2019)

bin 177cm und Schrittlänge 85cm, welche Größe würdet ihr beim 6.0 pro empfehlen? oder soll ich auf die 2020 bikes warten?
LG


----------



## filiale (8. September 2019)

Fabsinator schrieb:


> bin 177cm und Schrittlänge 85cm, welche Größe würdet ihr beim 6.0 pro empfehlen? oder soll ich auf die 2020 bikes warten?
> LG



M. Oder dachtest Du S ?


----------



## Fabsinator (8. September 2019)

Hätte zwischen M und L überlegt


----------



## filiale (8. September 2019)

Dein Maße sind klar M. Mein Kumpel ist 178 mit 85 und ist mein L gefahren, der liegt da drauf. Für lange Touren mit kürzerem Vorbau ist das ok, weil bei L mit SL85 die Sattelüberhöhung sehr gering ist. Aber wenn Du ein wendiges leichtes verspieltes XC Bike möchtes (was das Exceed ist), dann nimm ein M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabsinator (8. September 2019)

ok danke!


----------



## Castroper (8. September 2019)

Hätte noch eine nagelneuen Rahmen in M 
Ohne boost falls jemand bedarf hat.

Mein alter hatte Risse zwischen Sattel und Sitzstreben...mitten in der Saison ist das immer doof ohne Bike, also hab ich jetzt nen Rahmen über ^^


----------



## Martinwurst (8. September 2019)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Mein alter hatte Risse zwischen Sattel und Sitzstreben...


hä, wo?
Meinst du zwischen Sitzrohr und Sitzstreben? Hast du da ein Foto?


----------



## Castroper (8. September 2019)

Joa die rissen haben sich von dem Lackabplatzer bis hinten gezogen...hat Canyon aber anstandslos ersetzt.


----------



## filiale (8. September 2019)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Hätte noch eine nagelneuen Rahmen in M
> Ohne boost falls jemand bedarf hat.
> 
> Mein alter hatte Risse zwischen Sattel und Sitzstreben...mitten in der Saison ist das immer doof ohne Bike, also hab ich jetzt nen Rahmen über ^^



Welcher Rahmen war das ? SL oder SLX ?


----------



## filiale (8. September 2019)

Ist das eine Sattelstütze mit Hülse ?


----------



## Castroper (8. September 2019)

Das war der SL Rahmen.
Ne ist keine Hülse...nur isoliertape damit ich die Höhe schneller wiederfinde.


----------



## matzdab (13. September 2019)

Hi, 

ich bin seit drei Wochen im Besitz des *Exceed CF SL 8.0 Pro Race*. Ist es da normal, dass die Reynolds TR 249 Laufräder ganz minimal über die Achse rutschen? Um genauer zu sein, sobald ich die Bremse anziehe und das Vorderrad nach vorne schiebe, rutscht das Rad ein paar Millimeter über die Achse bevor es komplett blockiert. Hinten ist es übrigens genauso. Die Bremsen blockieren, jedenfalls voll, somit ist der Center-Lock definitiv fest.

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## nummer768 (13. September 2019)

Sind das Schraubscheiben auf einem Centerlock Adapter?


----------



## filiale (13. September 2019)

Das ist doch das Spiel der Bremsscheibe auf den CL Nabe, oder täusche ich mich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzdab (13. September 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Das ist doch das Spiel der Bremsscheibe auf den CL Nabe, oder täusche ich mich ?


Nein, die sitzt fest und bewegt sich nicht wenn ich die Bremse ziehe.


----------



## Castroper (13. September 2019)

Sind das die belege die spiel haben ?
Die sitzen ja nicht fest in Sattel


----------



## mogwai1904 (15. September 2019)

Welche Reifen fahrt ihr denn im Winter. Ich bin im Sommer mit Ardent Race/Ikon oder Cross King unterwegs. Lohnt für Herbst und Winter ein Trailreifen wie Maxxis Forecaster?


----------



## Martinwurst (15. September 2019)

Keine Ahnung wo und wie du im Winter fährst.
Ich komm mit den Rocket Rons klar.
In richtigem tiefen Schnee und Matsch bergab kann es aber nie genug Profil sein. Was eben reinpasst.


----------



## matzdab (16. September 2019)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Sind das die belege die spiel haben ?
> Die sitzen ja nicht fest in Sattel


Danke, da bin ich selber nicht drauf gekommen  Die sitzen tatsächlich ziemlich schwammig im Sattel.


----------



## Chris0387 (27. September 2019)

gibt es schon ein datum wann die 2020er modelle erscheinen?? die 2019er gibts ja leider nicht mehr in xl. ich hoffe das sl 7 pro race wird nicht viel schlechter ausgestattet. das 2019er modell wäre perfekt für mich gewesen. aber da war ich leider zu spät


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. Oktober 2019)

Tach zusammen,

nach knapp zwei Saisons auf dem Exceed 6.0 Pro Race würde ich diesen Winter gern die Bremse tauschen. Die Level T verzögert zwar ganz okay, aber das permanente Klingeln und Schleifen der Scheiben und das dadurch bedingte Nachstellen des Bremssattels nerven auf Dauer. (Zugegeben: Die Level ist meine erste SRAM-Bremse. Bisher fuhr ich ausschließlich Shimano.) Deswegen würde ich gern auf eine Bremse wechseln, die etwas besser bremst, weniger Problemchen bereitet und evtl. auch leichter ist.

Rein gedanklich gibt es folgende Optionen: 

eine höherwertigere Level (eher die am wenigsten wahrscheinliche Option)
eine Shimano XT oder
eine Magura, da ich hier gelesen habe, dass der eine oder andere ganz gute Erfahrungen mit der MT 4 gemacht hat.
Für Tipps bin ich dankbar.


----------



## nummer768 (1. Oktober 2019)

Servus, habe die Level Ultimate mit den gleichen Symptomen in Betrieb. Werde als nächstes mal andere Schreiben probieren. An der Bremse scheint mir das nicht zu liegen. Werde mal schwerere Scheiben testen, mal schauen ob die sich weniger verziehen.


----------



## bartos0815 (1. Oktober 2019)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> nach knapp zwei Saisons auf dem Exceed 6.0 Pro Race würde ich diesen Winter gern die Bremse tauschen. Die Level T verzögert zwar ganz okay, aber das permanente Klingeln und Schleifen der Scheiben und das dadurch bedingte Nachstellen des Bremssattels nerven auf Dauer. (Zugegeben: Die Level ist meine erste SRAM-Bremse. Bisher fuhr ich ausschließlich Shimano.) Deswegen würde ich gern auf eine Bremse wechseln, die etwas besser bremst, weniger Problemchen bereitet und evtl. auch leichter ist.
> 
> ...


schon mal die kolben mobilisiert? könnte helfen um die schleifgeräusche zu minimieren. generell scheinen bei sram bremsen die beläge näher an der scheibe zu liegen als bei shimanos.
steifere bremsscheiben könnten auch zum schleiffreieren bremserlebnis beitragen. die bremskraft der levels reicht halt grade so aus mmn. für schwere fahrer und längere abfahrten sind die nix....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. Oktober 2019)

Ja, ich wiege halt auch während der Saison etwa 77-78 kg nackig. Da kommt man schnell selbst im Cross-Country-Outfit, aber mit Tourenrucksack in Richtung oberhalb der 85 kg.

Die Kolben sind soweit freigängig. Es geht eher darum, dass die Scheiben manchmal unvermittelt anfangen zu klingeln. Und das noch nicht mal nach Downhillpassagen, sondern nach Bremsungen in der Ebene, in Kurven etc. Ich sehe dahinter keine Logik.


----------



## nummer768 (1. Oktober 2019)

Check mal ob das nicht an der Scheibe hängt. Welche Scheiben hast Du dran?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. Oktober 2019)

Die normalen Centerline-Scheiben, 180 mm vorn, 160 mm hinten.


----------



## Martinwurst (10. Oktober 2019)

Exceed
					

29er MTB Carbon & XC Hardtail kaufen ► Canyon Exceed ★ Leichtbau ohne Kompromisse ★ Carbon-Knowhow der Premiumklasse ✓ 6 Jahre Garantie ✓ 30 Tage Rückgaberecht!




					www.canyon.com
				




Die neuen Exceeds sind draußen.
Bin relativ froh, das Exceed 6.0 Pro Race vor einem Jahr gekauft zu haben. Für 1699 hab ich damals mehr bekommen und beim neuen 5.0 Modell seh ich vom Konzept keine Neuheiten, nur billigere Teile fürs gleiche Geld.
Das jetzige 6.0 ist leicht besser als meines, kostet aber 500 Euro mehr.


----------



## chicken07 (10. Oktober 2019)

Finde die neuen Ausstattungen/Preise ganz okay. Das SLX 9.0 hat z.B. ein ganz ordentliches P/L-Verhältnis finde ich.


----------



## mtbfux (11. Oktober 2019)

Mir gefallen die Farben leider nicht mehr so (auch beim Lux). Vorallem das Top Modell in blau? Naja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian301 (11. Oktober 2019)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> nach knapp zwei Saisons auf dem Exceed 6.0 Pro Race würde ich diesen Winter gern die Bremse tauschen. Die Level T verzögert zwar ganz okay, aber das permanente Klingeln und Schleifen der Scheiben und das dadurch bedingte Nachstellen des Bremssattels nerven auf Dauer. (Zugegeben: Die Level ist meine erste SRAM-Bremse. Bisher fuhr ich ausschließlich Shimano.) Deswegen würde ich gern auf eine Bremse wechseln, die etwas besser bremst, weniger Problemchen bereitet und evtl. auch leichter ist.
> 
> ...



Fahre seit einem Jahr die Level Ult, davor Shimano XT. Die Bremskraft ist genial b3i meinen 76kg (fahrfertig wohl über 80). Gerade der nonstant knackige Druckpunkt im Vergleich zu Shimano ist super... Es ist aber in der Tat so, dass die Scheiben bei Sram sehr nah an den Belägen liegen. Gelegentlich habe ich auch Schleifgeräusche. Kommt mMn dann vor, wenn man mal kräftiger gebremst hat, deshalb vermute ich ebenfalls, dass es an den filigranen Scheiben liegt. 

Alles in allem finde ich die Bremse echt super.


----------



## Castroper (13. Oktober 2019)

Kann mir auf die Schnelle jemand sagen welche Hinterbaumaße die letzten Exceed von Pure Cycling hatten?

War das schon Boost?


----------



## filiale (13. Oktober 2019)

ja boost


----------



## Lateralus (14. Oktober 2019)

Aber Vorsicht - das Frameset hatte und hat auch immer noch X12!!


----------



## Juuro (14. Oktober 2019)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Aber Vorsicht - das Frameset hatte und hat auch immer noch X12!!


Das verstehe ich echt nicht. Dachte ja letztes Jahr sie verkaufen da halt jetzt noch den aktuellen Bestand vollends ab und wechseln dann im Lauf des Jahres auf Boost. Aber jetzt beginnt ein neues Modelljahr und das Frameset hat immer noch kein Boost.


----------



## filiale (14. Oktober 2019)

Natürlich haben die noch X12, was denn sonst ? Das gibt es mit 142 (non boost) und 148 (boost). Was sollte denn sonst verbaut sein ?

Aber dass die einzeln zu kaufenden Rahmen noch ohne boost sind ist wirklich komisch. Die fertigen Bikes haben alle boost.


----------



## -Felix-B- (14. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe das Problem, dass bei meinem Sram XO Grip Shift die Abdeckung klappert. Bekomme es durch die Klemmschrauben bzw. durch unterschiedliche Positionen am Lenker nicht hin, hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## bartos0815 (15. Oktober 2019)

Juuro schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich echt nicht. Dachte ja letztes Jahr sie verkaufen da halt jetzt noch den aktuellen Bestand vollends ab und wechseln dann im Lauf des Jahres auf Boost. Aber jetzt beginnt ein neues Modelljahr und das Frameset hat immer noch kein Boost.


wird wohl ein fehler auf der homepage sein. ist ja nicht der erste bei canyon.
warum sollten die framesets ohne boost kommen? werden ja nicht 2 verschiedene fertigungslinien haben in asien....


----------



## Lateralus (15. Oktober 2019)

Hatte extra im Chat gefragt - bislang war es tatsächlich so. Komplettbikes Boost, Frameset nicht. Da sich die Beschreibungen für 2020 erstmal nicht geändert haben, sieht es auch weiterhin danach aus.


----------



## pirat00 (15. Oktober 2019)

Bei den Rahmenkits handelt es sich noch um die 2017er Modelle, also non-Boost.
Hatte ja auch gehofft das sich das dieses Jahr ändert aber anscheinend sind die Bestände doch noch größer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juuro (15. Oktober 2019)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> wird wohl ein fehler auf der homepage sein. ist ja nicht der erste bei canyon.
> warum sollten die framesets ohne boost kommen? werden ja nicht 2 verschiedene fertigungslinien haben in asien....


Glaub ich nicht. Letztes Jahr war das wie gesagt auch schon so.


----------



## Sergiol (26. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, ich habe ein Canyon Exceed CF 6.0 2019 im August bekommen, und heute ist mir leider den Sitzrohr genau in der Mitte bei Wurzel herunterfahren kaputt gegangen. Das hat mich gewundert weil keine große Überbelastung war und vor allem wiege ich 68 kg und das Fahrrad ist für 120kg zugelassen. Jetzt habe ich das gemeldet bei Canyon und hoffe das den Rahmen unter Garantie ersetzt wird.




Hat jemand damit Erfahrung? Wie ist die Canyon Service? Machen sie Probleme, ersetzten sie die teile ohne viele Fragen oder eher nicht? und dann noch wichtiger, ich habe mich gefragt wie stark kann man solche Fahrräder belasten? Was fährt ihr so für trails?

Danke an allen


----------



## Juuro (26. Oktober 2019)

Also ich weiß ja nicht was für eine Wurzel das war, aber mir sind keine Wurzeln in Deutschland bekannt über die man mit einem Exceed nicht drüber fahren können sollte. Vor allem mit 68 kg Gewicht. Würde mal davon ausgehen, dass es sich um ganz schön viel Pech handelt.

Der Canyon Service kann(!) ein Abenteuer für sich sein. Ich hatte selbst bisher nur Kleinigkeiten aber dabei waren sie sehr zuvorkommend. Ein Kollegen hat seinen Rennrad-Rahmen (selbstverschuldet) geschrotet. Die Untersuchung des Schadens und die Ersetzung des Rahmens war etwas holprig. Kommunikation ist auch nicht unbedingt die große Stärke von Canyon. 
Aber in deinem Fall ist die Sache ja relativ klar. Das Rad ist quasi neu und das Rohr ist eindeutig durchgebrochen. Denke die Chancen stehen gut, dass Canyon da nicht viel rumzickt.


----------



## Martinwurst (26. Oktober 2019)

Das wird wohl ein Fertigungsfehler sein. 
Die werden das anstandslos ersetzen, allerdings wird es einige Wochen für dich dauern und du natürlich trotzdem Ärger haben ohne Rad.


----------



## el martn (27. Oktober 2019)

Es beginnt doch jetzt die Winterzeit!
Schlimmer wäre Frühling oder Sommer kurz vor ner Alpenüberquerung....

Also, entspannt einen Rückholschein anfordern, einschicken und den Jungs etwas Zeit geben. 

Wichtig, was hier gerne vergessen wird, wie man in den Wald hineinschreit, kommt es zurück!

Immer höflich und bestimmt bleiben, es sind auch nur Menschen.


----------



## -Felix-B- (27. Oktober 2019)

Bei mir wurde ein defekter Rahmen beim Lux innerhalb von 3 Wochen problemlos getauscht...zusätzlich wurden in dem Zusammenhang noch kleinere Serviceleistungen kostenlos durchgeführt ...


----------



## Sergiol (27. Oktober 2019)

Ich danke euch.
Eine frage habe ich noch, ich habe an meinem Bike die Schalthebel ausgetauscht weil eine Schaltgriffe dran gebaut war. Könnten Sie daraus ein Problem machen weil ich Fahrradkomponente umgebaut habe?
Es tut mir leid für die viele Fragen, aber es ist mein erste teure Fahrrad, deshalb mache ich mir ein bisschen sorgen das sie Stress machen und die Kosten nicht übernehmen...


----------



## Lateralus (27. Oktober 2019)

Was hat denn das Sitzrohr mit dem Schalthebel zu tun? NIX. Daher - ruhig Blut und wie bereits gesagt. Nett sein, dann kommts auch (meistens) nett zurück. Gerade das vergessen viele, auch hier im Forum.


----------



## Castroper (27. Oktober 2019)

Bei mir hat es 4 Wochen gedauert, dann hatte ich nen neuen Rahmen.

Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte....das sind auch Menschen und teilweise sogar selber Biker.
Ein bisschen small und techtalk dann bleibt man auch im Gedächtnis.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sergiol (27. Oktober 2019)

Cool danke euch allen. Ich werde wahrscheinlich in den nächsten Tage angerufen und ich habe sicherlich nicht vor aggressive zu sein, ich selbst arbeite im Krankenhaus deshalb kann gut verstehen wenn die Leute nervig umsonst sind


----------



## PavelD (10. Dezember 2019)

Als ich letztens einem Freund beim entlüften seiner Sram Level T (ich meine es ist das 2018er Exceed) wegen eines viel zu geringen Druckpunktes des Hebels der Hinterradbremse helfen wollte, fiel mir auf, dass hier noch gar nicht die Bleeding-Edge-"Technologie" verbaut ist. Dachte, die wäre ab jeder 2018er Sram Bremse verbaut? Wie ist es bei eurem Modell? Und gibt es ein Trick beim entlüften (ich habe schon einige Bremsen ohne Bleeding-Edge System entlüftet, aber hier schoss gefühlt mehr Öl als sonst/ als üblich aus den Ports nach abschrauben der Spritzen und der Druckpunkt blieb auch unverändert schlecht.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## mogwai1904 (14. Dezember 2019)

Ich möchte am Exceed über Winter Reifen mit mehr Profil als die übli XC Reifen fahren. Passt ein Mountain King 2.3 oder ähnliches in den Rahmen, der Forekaster in 2:2 wäre eventuell auch eine Option....


----------



## SLuke (15. Dezember 2019)

mogwai1904 schrieb:


> Ich möchte am Exceed über Winter Reifen mit mehr Profil als die übli XC Reifen fahren. Passt ein Mountain King 2.3 oder ähnliches in den Rahmen, der Forekaster in 2:2 wäre eventuell auch eine Option....



Genau dieses Anliegen hatte ich auch, die Rocket Ron waren mir im Matsch zu rutschig...
Canyon gibt maximal 2.25 an
Passen würden 2.3 sicherlich auch, der Unterschied ist ja marginal. Minimal schlechter wird dann vielleicht, dass weniger Freiheit für den Matsch ist, bevor er am Rahmen schleift.
Ich habe mich für die Schwalbe Magic Mary mit 2.25 Soft Addix entschieden, und fahre diese jetzt super zufrieden tubeless auf ca. 1.6 Bar. Passen und haben Grip satt.


----------



## Castroper (16. Dezember 2019)

Magic Mary fahr ich am Enduro aber doch nicht am XC ,da is der Reifen schwerer als das Fahrrad....Cross King oder Barzo sollte reichen


----------



## mogwai1904 (16. Dezember 2019)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Magic Mary fahr ich am Enduro aber doch nicht am XC ,da is der Reifen schwerer als das Fahrrad....Cross King oder Barzo sollte reichen


Daher dachte ich an den Mountain King als guten Kompromiss aus Grip und Rollverhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oerti485 (21. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

nun bin ich seit wenigen Tagen auch stolzer Besitzer eines Exceed CF SLX 9.0 Race MJ 2020.
Heute dann die erste größere Ausfahrt.
Ich bin bis jetzt mega zufrieden. Einzige Änderung war bisher das Umrüsten auf Tubeless.
Pedalen sind bestellt und werden dann noch getauscht.
Ansonsten eventuell noch ein etwas breiterer Lenker, mal schauen, ob ich mich an den jetzigen 720er noch gewöhne...
Aktuelles Gewicht in Größe L bei 9,05kg.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## wadl (23. Dezember 2019)

Sergiol schrieb:


> Cool danke euch allen. Ich werde wahrscheinlich in den nächsten Tage angerufen und ich habe sicherlich nicht vor aggressive zu sein, ich selbst arbeite im Krankenhaus deshalb kann gut verstehen wenn die Leute nervig umsonst sind


Gibt es schon was neues von Canyon?


----------



## Mispark (23. Dezember 2019)

Hi, ich musste schon nach 2 Jahren am Exceed das Press Fit Innenlager tauschen und war überrascht wieviel Schmodder sich im Tretlagergehäuse gesammelt hatte. Im Rahmen ist dort der Ausgang für den Umwerfer Schaltzug, der ja nicht benötigt wird (auch beim 2x11 nicht). Kann von dort Feuchtigkeit in den Rahmen gelangen und wie kann man das Loch verschließen? 
Ride on, Michael


----------



## Cuthepro (27. Dezember 2019)

Mispark schrieb:


> Hi, ich musste schon nach 2 Jahren am Exceed das Press Fit Innenlager tauschen und war überrascht wieviel Schmodder sich im Tretlagergehäuse gesammelt hatte. Im Rahmen ist dort der Ausgang für den Umwerfer Schaltzug, der ja nicht benötigt wird (auch beim 2x11 nicht). Kann von dort Feuchtigkeit in den Rahmen gelangen und wie kann man das Loch verschließen?
> Ride on, Michael


Würde mir einen passenden Gummistopfen im Baumarkt für ein paar Cent besorgen und das Loch damit verschließen


----------



## filiale (27. Dezember 2019)

Mispark schrieb:


> Hi, ich musste schon nach 2 Jahren am Exceed das Press Fit Innenlager tauschen und war überrascht wieviel Schmodder sich im Tretlagergehäuse gesammelt hatte. Im Rahmen ist dort der Ausgang für den Umwerfer Schaltzug, der ja nicht benötigt wird (auch beim 2x11 nicht). Kann von dort Feuchtigkeit in den Rahmen gelangen und wie kann man das Loch verschließen?
> Ride on, Michael



Hatte ich auch schon nach wenigen Monaten gesehen, dass das Tretlager eingesandet war. Das kommt sicherlich von dem Plastikteil unten am Tretlager. Das ist geschlossen von der Zugführung des Schaltwerks, aber offen vom nicht vorhandenen Umwerfer. Ich habe daher nach der Reinigung einfach ein Tape draufgeklebt. 
Teil Nummer 13


----------



## Mispark (27. Dezember 2019)

Danke für die Information. Das Teil 13 wird auch bei der 2x11 Variante nicht genutzt und ist überflüssig, da die Züge innerhalb des Rahmens verlaufen. Darüber hinaus gibt es noch einen überflüssigen Zugausgang oberhalb des Tretlagers, welches man auch zukleben sollte um Wassereintritt zu verhindern.


----------



## filiale (27. Dezember 2019)

Du meinst vermutlich  Teil 1

Das Teil 13 wird definitiv genutzt bei 1x12 (und dann vermutlich auch bei 2x11). Ich habe nämlich länger gebraucht um den Zug da durch zu fädeln.


----------



## Mantis83 (28. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
bei meinem Exceed hat Canyon vergessen beim Press Fit Innenlager (Shimano) den Spacer einzubauen (immerhin kam von Canyon eine Mail mit der Bitte das zu kontrollieren). Welche Funktion hat der Spacer? würdet ihr mir raten den Spacer nachzurüsten?
Im Moment Wackelt an der Kurbel nichts, also kein Spiel oder so. 
Ich frage, weil das ausbauen und wieder einbauen des Innenlagers sicher nicht förderlich für das Lager/ggf. den Rahmen ist... und wenn der Spacer eine untergeordnete Funktion hat, dann würde ich das lieber lassen


----------



## Castroper (28. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab nen Aussenzug komplett durch den Rahmen gelegt....spart Zeit und nerven beim tauschen, außerdem steigert das gefühlt die Schaltperformance


----------



## el martn (28. Dezember 2019)

Mantis83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bei meinem Exceed hat Canyon vergessen beim Press Fit Innenlager (Shimano) den Spacer einzubauen (immerhin kam von Canyon eine Mail mit der Bitte das zu kontrollieren). Welche Funktion hat der Spacer? würdet ihr mir raten den Spacer nachzurüsten?
> Im Moment Wackelt an der Kurbel nichts, also kein Spiel oder so.
> Ich frage, weil das ausbauen und wieder einbauen des Innenlagers sicher nicht förderlich für das Lager/ggf. den Rahmen ist... und wenn der Spacer eine untergeordnete Funktion hat, dann würde ich das lieber lassen




Wie groß ist der Abstand vom Kettenblatt zum Rahmen? Wie viel Abstand ist von den Kurbeln zum Rahmen?
Genug Platz?
Einigermaßen gleich größer Abstand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (28. Dezember 2019)

Der Spacer kommt doch nach außen, oder ? Also zwischen Tretlager und Kurbel. D.h. man muß nur die Kurbel ausbauen (2 Schrauben lösen) und nicht die Lagerschalen auschlagen. Bitte um Korrektur wenn ich mich irre.


----------



## Mantis83 (28. Dezember 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Der Spacer kommt doch nach außen, oder ? Also zwischen Tretlager und Kurbel. D.h. man muß nur die Kurbel ausbauen (2 Schrauben lösen) und nicht die Lagerschalen auschlagen. Bitte um Korrektur wenn ich mich irre.



leider nein, der spacer kommt zwischen innenlager und Rahmen.... und wird angeblich gebraucht damit die Kurbel kein seitliches Spiel hat. (Habe vom dem Spiel wie gesagt bislang Nichts gemerkt, Schaltung funktioniert auch gut) mir ist klar, dass shimano sich bei dem spacer Gedanken gemacht hat und ihn nicht ohne Grund verbaut haben will. 
Nur ehrlich gesagt finde ich es auch nicht so beruhigend, dass Bei meinem recht neuen Rad gleich das Lager ausgeschlagen werden muss, um einen 2,5mm spacer zu ergänzen. Deswegen wollte ich nur fragen, ob es da ein erhöhtes Unfallrisiko gibt oder sonst einen Grund, wieso der Spacer verbaut werden sollte.


----------



## el martn (28. Dezember 2019)

Du brauchst keine Angst um deinen Rahmen haben. Das Nylongehäuse vom Innenlager macht da einen guten Job.
Auch das Lager sollte es bei fachgerechte Ausbau auch überleben.


----------



## filiale (28. Dezember 2019)

Der Grund warum ich dachte daß der Spacer nach außen kommt ist, dass beim Einbau des 2.5mm Spacer zwischen Innenlager und Rahmen das Shimanolager eben genau dieses Maß weniger im Rahmen sitzt und somit das Lager weniger stramm sitzt. Aber vermutlich ist der Flansch tief genug.


----------



## filiale (28. Dezember 2019)

Bei meinem Exceed war nicht das Shimanolager kaputt, sondern die Exceed Carbontretlagerschale. Da hat der Mechaniker beim Einpressen das Shimanolager verkantet und ein Stück Carbon ist aus der Tretlagerschale ausgebrochen. Da hätte ich bei Alu keine Bauchschmerzen daß so etwas passiert. So gesehen kann ich den Fragesteller schon verstehen.


----------



## TilmannG (28. Dezember 2019)

Mantis83 schrieb:


> ...Nur ehrlich gesagt finde ich es auch nicht so beruhigend, dass Bei meinem recht neuen Rad gleich das Lager ausgeschlagen werden muss, um einen 2,5mm spacer zu ergänzen. Deswegen wollte ich nur fragen, ob es da ein erhöhtes Unfallrisiko gibt oder sonst einen Grund, wieso der Spacer verbaut werden sollte.


Habe gerade selbst Lager beim exceed gewchselt, nach Defekt an Next-Kurbel. Ging mit richtigem Werkzeug (Rose-Eigenlabel) völlig problemlos in wenigen Minuten. Dein Lager ist diletantisch montiert, tausch es aus. Warte nicht bis sich etwas verklemmt/verzieht/blockiert. Bestehe auf neuem Lager samt Hülse.




CastroperJung schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Aussenzug komplett durch den Rahmen gelegt....spart Zeit und nerven beim tauschen, außerdem steigert das gefühlt die Schaltperformance


Klappert nix? Hast du den Ausgang (Plastik-Insert) am Steuerrohr aufgebohrt?
Das Problem in der Zugführung ist m.E. die fragile Abschlusstülle, die durch das Insert nr 13 geführt wird. Diese Tülle ist eigentlich nur zur Abdichtung gedacht, hier wird sie gebogen und dient als Umlenkung. Bei Wechsel des Innenzuges wird die schnell beschädigt, sollte gleich mit ausgetauscht werden. Aber ich überlege mir auch, einen durchgeehenden Aussenzug zu verlegen. Leider ist bei mir (Modelljahr 2016) das Insert 13 noch mit einem 2mm Inbusschräubchen fixiert, könnte gleich das nächste Problem werden.
Grüße von Tilmann


----------



## filiale (28. Dezember 2019)

TilmannG schrieb:


> Leider ist bei mir (Modelljahr 2016) das Insert 13 noch mit einem 2mm Inbusschräubchen fixiert, könnte gleich das nächste Problem werden.



Ist bei Baujahr 2019 noch immer so.


----------



## Castroper (28. Dezember 2019)

TilmannG schrieb:


> Habe gerade selbst Lager beim exceed gewchselt, nach Defekt an Next-Kurbel. Ging mit richtigem Werkzeug (Rose-Eigenlabel) völlig problemlos in wenigen Minuten. Dein Lager ist diletantisch montiert, tausch es aus. Warte nicht bis sich etwas verklemmt/verzieht/blockiert. Bestehe auf neuem Lager samt Hülse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jap hab Insert „aufgebohrt“ und zusätzlich den Zug durch einen Schaumstoff sleeve gezogen damit nix klappert ?


----------



## Martinwurst (28. Dezember 2019)

Mantis83 schrieb:


> bei meinem Exceed hat Canyon vergessen beim Press Fit Innenlager (Shimano) den Spacer einzubauen (immerhin kam von Canyon eine Mail mit der Bitte das zu kontrollieren).


Bist du noch innerhalb der Widerrufsfrist?
Wenn es schon so kacke losgeht bei einem Neurad, würde ich die ganze Fuhre zurück schicken und auf ein Neues bestehen oder den Kauf ganz rückabwickeln.
Am Ende hat man dann, wenn man Pech hat noch Spiel in diesen blöden Presslagern und es knackst, man macht das Carbon kaputt oder sonstwas.
Da sollte sich gefälligst Canyon drum kümmern.

Diese andauernden Montagemängel find ich dort mittlerweile sehr auffällig, bei mir waren vor einem Jahr auch mehrere Sachen falsch eingestellt oder sogar vergessen/defekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mispark (28. Dezember 2019)

Der Spacer ist für die richtige Kettenlinie wichtig. Daher sollte er montiert werden.


----------



## aitune85 (30. Dezember 2019)

Mispark schrieb:


> Hi, ich musste schon nach 2 Jahren am Exceed das Press Fit Innenlager tauschen und war überrascht wieviel Schmodder sich im Tretlagergehäuse gesammelt hatte. Im Rahmen ist dort der Ausgang für den Umwerfer Schaltzug, der ja nicht benötigt wird (auch beim 2x11 nicht). Kann von dort Feuchtigkeit in den Rahmen gelangen und wie kann man das Loch verschließen?
> Ride on, Michael



Das ganze Dilemma beginnt leider schon ganz oben beim Steuersatz bzw. den Revisionsöffnungen für die Leitungsdurchführung; habe bei meinem Exceed mittlwerweile den 4ten Steuersatz in 3 Jahren.

Der ganze Steuersatz mit dem Anschlagschutz ist leider eine komplette Fehlkonstruktion und lässt Wasser/Dreck in den ganzen Rahmen; weiters sind auch die ganzen Revisionsöffnungen nicht gedichtet; beim genaueren Hinsehen entpuppt sich der ganze Rahmen als ziemliche Fehlkonstruktion.

-> am besten neue Steuersatzabdeckung montieren und die Wartungsüffnungen mit ultradünner rundschnur abdichten; dann sollte ruhe sein


----------



## Alpde (30. Dezember 2019)

Mein Exeed hat ca.9000km drauf nicht nur bei schönem Wetter.Hatte noch nie Probleme mit Steuersatz u.Pressfit Lager.


----------



## Oerti485 (21. Januar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe im Auftrag ein Exceed CF SLX 9.0 Race Modelljahr 2020 zu verkaufen.
Größe L, 1 Monat alt, 300km gefahren, quasi noch im Neuzustand.
Weitere Infos und Bilder bei Interesse per PN.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Crissi (21. Januar 2020)

Oerti485 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich habe im Auftrag ein Exceed CF SLX 9.0 Race Modelljahr 2020 zu verkaufen.
> Größe L, 1 Monat alt, 300km gefahren, quasi noch im Neuzustand.
> ...



=>=>=>=>=>=> Bikemarkt???


----------



## beetle367 (5. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

eine Frage an die Besitzer eines XL Exceed.
In der Canyon-Empfehlung wird mit bei 99 cm Schrittlänge und 199 cm Körpergröße das XL empfohlen. 
Ich bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher und habe leider auch in den nächsten Wochen keine Zeit um nach Koblenz zu fahren, frühestens im April.
Über Rückmeldung würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß
beetle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (5. Februar 2020)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine Frage an die Besitzer eines XL Exceed.
> In der Canyon-Empfehlung wird mit bei 99 cm Schrittlänge und 199 cm Körpergröße das XL empfohlen.
> ...



Denkst Du XL ist zu groß oder zu klein ?


----------



## beetle367 (5. Februar 2020)

Ich denke das XL zu klein ist.
Wenn ich mir die technischen Daten ansehe, wir das Sitzrohr mit 545 mm + 400 mm Sattelstütze angegeben. Bei einem Mindesteinsteckmaß von 90 mm Bleiben 855 mm zu Verfügung.
Wenn ich meine Schrittlänge von 99 cm x 0,885 nehme, komme ich auf ca. 87,xx cm Sitzhöhe.
Es würde mir knapp 2 cm Sitzhöhe fehlen.


----------



## filiale (5. Februar 2020)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Ich denke das XL zu klein ist.
> Wenn ich mir die technischen Daten ansehe, wir das Sitzrohr mit 545 mm + 400 mm Sattelstütze angegeben. Bei einem Mindesteinsteckmaß von 90 mm Bleiben 855 mm zu Verfügung.
> Wenn ich meine Schrittlänge von 99 cm x 0,885 nehme, komme ich auf ca. 87,xx cm Sitzhöhe.
> Es würde mir knapp 2 cm Sitzhöhe fehlen.



Fast...   

SL99*0,885 = 87,5cm

87,5cm - 3cm Sattelhöhe - 54,5cm Sattelrohr = 30cm für die Sattelstütze übrig. Bei 40cm Länge steckt sie also 10cm im Rahmen was bei Canyon die Mindeststecktiefe ist.

Somit würde es theoretisch passen. Aber die Sattelüberhöhung zum Lenker bei max. Auszug ist natürlich heftig. Das muß man mögen  Aber eventuell hast Du auch lange Arme oder einen langen Oberkörper. Ich kenne keine so großen Menschen um das abschätzen zu können ob Du Langbeiner oder Kurzbeiner bist.


----------



## beetle367 (5. Februar 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Fast...
> 
> SL99*0,885 = 87,5cm
> 
> ...



Stimmt, der Sattel.
Ich habe nur sehr lange Beine. Oberkörper ist normal Arme etwas länger als normal.


----------



## filiale (5. Februar 2020)

Wenn Du lange Beine hast muss der Oberkörper zwangsweise kürzer sein (Langbeiner).Dann wirst Du wegen des kurzen Oberkörper vermutlich recht gestreckt sitzen. 
Wo kommst Du her? Dann frag mal hier ob jemand in Deiner Nähe + - 50km mit XL wohnt.


----------



## Crissi (5. Februar 2020)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Ich denke das XL zu klein ist.
> Wenn ich mir die technischen Daten ansehe, wir das Sitzrohr mit 545 mm + 400 mm Sattelstütze angegeben. Bei einem Mindesteinsteckmaß von 90 mm Bleiben 855 mm zu Verfügung.
> Wenn ich meine Schrittlänge von 99 cm x 0,885 nehme, komme ich auf ca. 87,xx cm Sitzhöhe.
> Es würde mir knapp 2 cm Sitzhöhe fehlen.



mit schrittlänge 90 fahre ich ein „L“, falls dir das irgendwie weiterhilft...... Restauszug sind ca 2cm.


----------



## beetle367 (5. Februar 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn Du lange Beine hast muss der Oberkörper zwangsweise kürzer sein (Langbeiner).Dann wirst Du wegen des kurzen Oberkörper vermutlich recht gestreckt sitzen.
> Wo kommst Du her? Dann frag mal hier ob jemand in Deiner Nähe + - 50km mit XL wohnt.



Aus der Nähe von Frankfurt/Main in der Wetterau.


----------



## Lateralus (6. Februar 2020)

Dann ab von Frankfurt nach Koblenz und testen.


----------



## filiale (6. Februar 2020)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Dann ab von Frankfurt nach Koblenz und testen.


Er hat doch geschrieben ... vor April hat er keine Zeit nach Ko zu fahren


----------



## mofa75 (12. Februar 2020)

Hallo Canyon Freunde. Ich habe grosses Interesse am  exceed cf sl 6.0. Grund dafür ist die fast komplette xt Ausstattung, insbesondere die 1x12 XT Schaltung. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit diesem Modell? Preislich schon attraktiv wie ich finde. Und dann noch eine Frage zum Rahmen: Hat dieser einen Steinschlagschutz? Danke und sportliche Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (12. Februar 2020)

Wie gut oder schlecht das Exceed ist, ist unabhängig vom Modell. Das Modell gibt ja nur die Zubehörausstattung von Shimano, Sram, Fox, DTswiss usw. an. D.h. Du mußt Dich an mehreren Stellen erkundingen: 1. Wie gut oder schlecht ist der Rahmen (da bist Du hier richtig)? Der Rahmen ist gut, soviel kann ich Dir helfen. 2. Wie gut oder schlecht ist die neue XT 12fach ? Da solltest Du im passenden Schaltungsforum schauen, da findest Du wesentlich mehr Nutzer mit Erfahrungen zur Schaltung. 3 Wie gut oder schlecht ist der LRS -> ab ins passende Forum....usw. usw. Nur so findest Du viele Erfahrungen.

Das Exceed hat nur am unteren Ende des Unterrohrs einen klarsicht Steinschlagschutz. Wenn Du mehr möchtest, mußt Du mit Folie selbst bekleben.


----------



## Mantis83 (12. Februar 2020)

Ich habe das genannte Exceed und bin (abgesehen von dem fehlenden Spader, das sollte jetzt aber nicht mehr vorkommen) zufrieden. Vorab ich habe das Bike erst 2 Monate! Die Schaltung ist klasse und Hat auf jeden Fall Reserven für bergauf und ich habe die Sprünge (hatte vorher 2-Fach) nicht übertrieben Oder so empfunden. Die Bremsen sind auch sehr gut. Die Geometrie des Rahmens ist sehr angenehm, nach meinem Empfinden nicht übertrieben sportlich gestreckt. Gleichzeitig geht das Bike gut nach vorne! Von meiner Seite ne Empfehlung für ein Cross Country Race Bike


----------



## GemsenMichel (22. Februar 2020)

Moin Moin !
Habe diese Woche mein neues Exceed CF SL 6.0 mit FOX 32 Rhythm Remote Gabel bekommen.
Was mich jetzt etwas nervt, ist die Remote der Fox. Hätte gerne, wie vom Spectral gewöhnt, die Einstellung des Dämpfers per Drehschalter.
Kann man den nachrüsten und wenn ja, welches Topcap muss ich kaufen ???


----------



## mofa75 (22. Februar 2020)

GemsenMichel schrieb:


> Moin Moin !
> Habe diese Woche mein neues Exceed CF SL 6.0 mit FOX 32 Rhythm Remote Gabel bekommen.
> Was mich jetzt etwas nervt, ist die Remote der Fox. Hätte gerne, wie vom Spectral gewöhnt, die Einstellung des Dämpfers per Drehschalter.
> Kann man den nachrüsten und wenn ja, welches Topcap muss ich kaufen ???


Hi. Wie lange hast du gewartet auf das 6.0. Die Wartezeit liegt ja momentan bei 4 Monaten!!! Und kannst du schon was zu der 1x12 xt Schaltung sagen? VG


----------



## Martinwurst (22. Februar 2020)

GemsenMichel schrieb:


> Was mich jetzt etwas nervt, ist die Remote der Fox. Hätte gerne, wie vom Spectral gewöhnt, die Einstellung des Dämpfers per Drehschalter.
> Kann man den nachrüsten und wenn ja, welches Topcap muss ich kaufen ???



Schau doch mal in den Canyon Lux Thread rein. Da ist mehr los und es gibt auch welche mit Twist Loc.
Findest du sicherlich ne Antwort, hängt ja mehr von der Gabel ab, als vom Rad.


----------



## mogwai1904 (22. Februar 2020)

Ich möchte am Exceed den Ardent Race und den Ikon in 2.35 fahren. Weiss jemand, ob das in den Rahmen passt? Vielleicht gibt es auch Erfahrungen mit der Kombi im Vergleich zu den 2.2.


----------



## GemsenMichel (22. Februar 2020)

mofa75 schrieb:


> Hi. Wie lange hast du gewartet auf das 6.0. Die Wartezeit liegt ja momentan bei 4 Monaten!!! Und kannst du schon was zu der 1x12 xt Schaltung sagen? VG



Mitte Dezember bestellt, da waren die Lieferzeit noch kurz.
Die 1x12 läßt sich gut schalten, direkt und knackig....bis auf eine 30min. Testfahrt kann ich noch nichts genaueres dazu sagen.
Wenn ich nach einer längeren, mehrstündigen Tour zurückkomme, schreibe ich mal was passendes dazu.
Spannend ist ja nicht nur Shimano´s erste 1x12, sondern auch das Ritzelpaket mit 10-51 im Gelände ?


----------



## -Felix-B- (23. Februar 2020)

Habe eben festgestellt dass mein vorderes Laufrad (Reynolds TR 249) beim Exceed seitliches Spiel hat... ist das Lager defekt oder lässt das sich einstellen? Danke


----------



## filiale (23. Februar 2020)

Ich bin erstaunt wieviele Leute Probleme mit Ihren Reynolds haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juuro (23. Februar 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaunt wieviele Leute Probleme mit Ihren Reynolds haben...


...ich hätte welche übrig!


----------



## BJul (7. März 2020)

Die Exceed Modelle sind aktuell gut reduziert.


----------



## BJul (7. März 2020)

Welche Größe würdet Ihr bei 1,82, SL 87cm empfehlen? Ich denke L ist hier die bessere Wahl, evtl. noch den Vorbau (90mm) gegen einen mit 70mm tauschen.


----------



## -Felix-B- (7. März 2020)

BJul schrieb:


> Welche Größe würdet Ihr bei 1,82, SL 87cm empfehlen? Ich denke L ist hier die bessere Wahl, evtl. noch den Vorbau (90mm) gegen einen mit 70mm tauschen.



Ich habe mich bei 182 und 86 SL für L entschieden und auch den Vorbau getauscht, passt bei mir meiner Meinung nach besser als das M, da war die Sattelüberhöhung für meinen Geschmack zu groß und ich konnte das Lot über der Pedalachse nicht richtig anpassen


----------



## filiale (7. März 2020)

BJul schrieb:


> Welche Größe würdet Ihr bei 1,82, SL 87cm empfehlen? Ich denke L ist hier die bessere Wahl, evtl. noch den Vorbau (90mm) gegen einen mit 70mm tauschen.



L


----------



## BJul (7. März 2020)

-Felix-B- schrieb:


> Ich habe mich bei 182 und 86 SL für L entschieden und auch den Vorbau getauscht, passt bei mir meiner Meinung nach besser als das M, da war die Sattelüberhöhung für meinen Geschmack zu groß und ich konnte das Lot über der Pedalachse nicht richtig anpassen



welchen Vorbau hast Du jetzt verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Felix-B- (8. März 2020)

BJul schrieb:


> welchen Vorbau hast Du jetzt verbaut?


Ich habe einen 80mm Vorbau montiert...die Einstellung sieht bei mir dann so aus...


----------



## BJul (8. März 2020)

-Felix-B- schrieb:


> Ich habe einen 80mm Vorbau montiert...die Einstellung sieht bei mir dann so aus...Anhang anzeigen 991647



? Danke, schaut gut aus


----------



## stecki99 (15. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen. Da ich jetzt keine Lust hatte, 67 Seiten an Beiträgen zu lesen, hier meine Frage. Ich denke über den Kauf eines Exceed CF SLX 9.0 Race MJ 2020 nach. Ist bei diesem eine 2020er Fox 32 SC verbaut? Hintergrund: Die vorherige soll ja ein paar Defizite bei der Steifigkeit haben. Da ich aber netto schon um die 80 kg wiege und fahrfertig auch mal 85 kg draus werden können, habe ich natürlich keinen Bock die Gabel ggf. tauschen zu müssen, weil sie zu wenig steif ist. Bei dem Preis muss das für mich schon passen. Oder können mich hier gleich schwere Fahrer beruhigen? Danke schon mal.


----------



## beetle367 (15. März 2020)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Ich denke das XL zu klein ist.
> Wenn ich mir die technischen Daten ansehe, wir das Sitzrohr mit 545 mm + 400 mm Sattelstütze angegeben. Bei einem Mindesteinsteckmaß von 90 mm Bleiben 855 mm zu Verfügung.
> Wenn ich meine Schrittlänge von 99 cm x 0,885 nehme, komme ich auf ca. 87,xx cm Sitzhöhe.
> Es würde mir knapp 2 cm Sitzhöhe fehlen.



So kurze Rückmeldung.
Es hat sich gestern angeboten nach Koblenz zu fahren und zu testen.
Das Exceed hat sich bei der kurzen Probefahrt sehr gut angefühlt.
Habe mich dann für ein Exceed CF SL 8.0 entschieden, da ich diese direkt mitnehmen konnte (+ 500,-€ Rabatt).
Muss das Bike noch aufbauen und werden voraussichtlich morgen die erste Tour machen.
Ich hoffe es wird ein ebenso treuer Begleiter wie der Vorgänger (Bulls Copperhead 29+,  ca. 15.200 km in 4,5 Jahren).
Bilder vom Bike folgen noch.
Danke nochmals für die Rückmeldungen.


----------



## chicken07 (15. März 2020)

Wer noch auf der Suche nach einem Exceed in der leichten SLX-Variante ist, ich hätte im Moment eins in Größe L zu verkaufen. Ist das 8.9 aus dem ersten Jahrgang, mangels großer Laufleistung in wirklich sehr gutem Zustand.

Bei Interesse oder Fragen gerne PN.


----------



## BJul (15. März 2020)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Wer noch auf der Suche nach einem Exceed in der leichten SLX-Variante ist, ich hätte im Moment eins in Größe L zu verkaufen. Ist das 8.9 aus dem ersten Jahrgang, mangels großer Laufleistung in wirklich sehr gutem Zustand.
> 
> Bei Interesse oder Fragen gerne PN.



Gehört wohl in den Bikemarkt....stolzer Preis


----------



## chicken07 (15. März 2020)

BJul schrieb:


> Gehört wohl in den Bikemarkt....stolzer Preis



Danke für diesen wertvollen Beitrag  - Jetzt auch im Bikemarkt


----------



## mattma (17. März 2020)

stecki99 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Da ich jetzt keine Lust hatte, 67 Seiten an Beiträgen zu lesen, hier meine Frage. Ich denke über den Kauf eines Exceed CF SLX 9.0 Race MJ 2020 nach. Ist bei diesem eine 2020er Fox 32 SC verbaut? Hintergrund: Die vorherige soll ja ein paar Defizite bei der Steifigkeit haben. Da ich aber netto schon um die 80 kg wiege und fahrfertig auch mal 85 kg draus werden können, habe ich natürlich keinen Bock die Gabel ggf. tauschen zu müssen, weil sie zu wenig steif ist. Bei dem Preis muss das für mich schon passen. Oder können mich hier gleich schwere Fahrer beruhigen? Danke schon mal.


Habe letzte Woche mein SLX 9.0 Race bekommen  und kann bestätigen, dass die 2020er Fox 32 SC verbaut ist (neue Gabelkrone ohne Aussparungen an der Oberseite) dementsprechend wurde auch die Anleitung mit 2020-Aufdruck mitgeliefert.


----------



## stecki99 (17. März 2020)

Perfekt! Dann kann die Bestellung ja raus gehen. ?


----------



## stecki99 (17. März 2020)

mattma schrieb:


> Habe letzte Woche mein SLX 9.0 Race bekommen  und kann bestätigen, dass die 2020er Fox 32 SC verbaut ist (neue Gabelkrone ohne Aussparungen an der Oberseite) dementsprechend wurde auch die Anleitung mit 2020-Aufdruck mitgeliefert.



Darf ich mal noch fragen, welche Farbe die Decals auf dem LRS haben? Weiß oder schwarz? Bei DT auf der Homepage waren diese in schwarz gezeigt. Das wäre das Tüpfelchen auf dem I. Ich mag es halt eher dezent mit Akzent. (schwarz/orange)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle367 (18. März 2020)

So einmal ein Bild meines neuen Canyon Exceed SL CF 8.0 in XL.
Leider muss ich die vordere Bremse neu ausrichten und die Schaltung einstellen.


----------



## mattma (18. März 2020)

stecki99 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal noch fragen, welche Farbe die Decals auf dem LRS haben? Weiß oder schwarz? Bei DT auf der Homepage waren diese in schwarz gezeigt. Das wäre das Tüpfelchen auf dem I. Ich mag es halt eher dezent mit Akzent. (schwarz/orange)


Die Decals auf den Laufrädern sind weiß, wie es auch auf den Bildern von Oerti485 auf Seite 65 gut zu erkennen ist.


----------



## -Felix-B- (20. März 2020)

Hi,
hatte mein Exceed zum Service bei einem Radladen, u.a. wurde der Steuersatz getauscht. Jetzt funktioniert das IPU nicht mehr... was lief denn da schief? Falscher Steuersatz? Montiert wurde acros ai 41 und Ai 52


----------



## Martinwurst (20. März 2020)

Ich glaub es gibt keine kompletten Steuersätze, außer der originale von Canyon, die mit der IPU funktionieren.
Hab mich das auch schonmal gefragt, für den Fall, dass ich den Steuersatz wechseln möchte.


----------



## filiale (21. März 2020)

-Felix-B- schrieb:


> Hi,
> hatte mein Exceed zum Service bei einem Radladen, u.a. wurde der Steuersatz getauscht. Jetzt funktioniert das IPU nicht mehr... was lief denn da schief? Falscher Steuersatz? Montiert wurde acros ai 41 und Ai 52



Mach mal ein Bild wie es derzeit ausschaut. Wieso tauscht die Werkstatt den Steuersatz wenn er nicht paßt ? Da hält man doch Rücksprache mit dem Kunden.


----------



## -Felix-B- (21. März 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Bild wie es derzeit ausschaut. Wieso tauscht die Werkstatt den Steuersatz wenn er nicht paßt ? Da hält man doch Rücksprache mit dem Kunden.


das werde ich gleich mit der Werkstatt klären.... es sieht normal aus, der Steuersatz an sich passt ja auch nur das Teil der IPU, welches am Steuersatz befestigt ist, lässt sich verdrehen obwohl die Schraube angezogen ist...


----------



## TilmannG (21. März 2020)

Das ist aber nicht "am Steuersatz befestigt". Es ist nur zwischengelegt. Vielleicht fehlt eine dünne Spacerscheibe. M.E. gibt es auch keinen "Original"-Steuersatz, zumnidest meiner ist aus irgendwelchen Lagern zusammengeschustert. Die selbst zu finden dürfte nicht einfach sein.
Grüße von Tilmann


----------



## filiale (21. März 2020)

Dann hat die Werkstatt das falsch zusammengebaut. Der Ring liegt um den Gabelschaft.


----------



## -Felix-B- (21. März 2020)

Also es lag daran dass zu viel Fett am Gabelschaft war, deswegen hat sich das IPU Teil gedreht, jetzt funktioniert das wieder! Danke für eure Antworten, es ist also ein gewöhnlicher acros Steuersatz verbaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mofa75 (22. März 2020)

Hallo Canyon-Freunde. Wer Interesse an einem nagelneuen mtb 29 Zoll MCFK Laufradsatz hat, kann sich gern bei mir melden. Wie geschildert, nie montiert gewesen.  MfG


----------



## Felenny (29. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Rahmen-GEO von Exceed und Exceed WMN tatsächlich identisch ist? (Wie auf der Homepage in der Tabelle beschrieben) 
Den Bildern nach zu urteilen müssten die ja unterschiedlich sein? 
Danke schonmal!


----------



## TilmannG (29. März 2020)

Das mag so ausschauen (Perspektive beim Fotografieren?), aber es gibt beim Excced keine geschlechterspezifische Rahmen.
Ich fahre selbst ein wmn...
Grüße von Tilmann


----------



## Felenny (29. März 2020)

Ok habe es nochmal kontrolliert, liegt dran, dass beim wmn ein S Rahmen abgebildet ist und beim Unisex ne größere. 
Direkt noch ne frage.  Freundin ist 170 groß, SL 81 und bekommt von Canyon das S empfohlen. Mir kommt das aber mit dem 396er Reach super kurz vor. Denkt ihr, sie kommt mit nem M und ggf. kurzen Vorbau klar? Ich könnte es mir gut vorstellen.


----------



## TilmannG (29. März 2020)

Mit der Eigenlösung wär ich vorsichtig. Mit 169cm und SL 77cm fahre ich ein S. Die Sattelsstütze ist nur 1cm ausgezogen (über Mindesteinstecktiefe), das gibt es also gut Reserven. Finde die Geo für mich sehr gut. Warum willst du ihr einen längeren Reach verpassen?


----------



## beetle367 (30. März 2020)

So, nachdem die Schaltung eingestellt wurden habe ich gestern die erste kleine Runde gedreht.
Fährt sich sehr gut, trotz des starken Gegenwindes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stecki99 (31. März 2020)

Kaum ist das SLX 9.0 bestellt, fängt man an sich Gedanken übers Gewichtstuning zu machen. Eine andere Kurbel muss eh dran, damit ich mein vorhanden Powermeter weiter nutzen kann und die Griffe werden durch meine Lieblings-ESI ersetzt. Ein deutlich leichterer Custom-LRS ist ebenfalls schon bestellt. (Wer also Interesse an dem Reynolds TR249 hat, einfach melden.) Jetzt meine Frage: Werden die SLX-Modelle mit Schlauch im Reifen ausgeliefert? Und wenn ja, ist das Gewicht der Schläuche in dem angegeben Gesamtgewicht berücksichtigt?


----------



## filiale (31. März 2020)

Natürlich werden die mit Schlauch geliefert. Das Gesamtgewicht ist in Größe M  und immer mit Schlauch aber ohne Pedale.


----------



## stecki99 (31. März 2020)

Naja, es hätte ja sein können, dass die mit einem fertigen Tubeless-Setup kommen und entsprechend hier nichts einzusparen wäre. Aber so ist es mir noch lieber. Das sind ja gleich mal einige Gramm rotierende Masse. Dann bin ich mit den geplanten Maßnahmen ja direkt schon mal auf etwa 8,6 kg runter. Ohne Pedale! Das wird ein Spaß mit dem Teil zu ballern... ?


----------



## BJul (31. März 2020)

Mein SLX 9.0 in Größe L ist letzten Freitag gekommen 9,425 kg ohne Pedale. Schläuche hatten 155g, die Aspen 655g und 675g, Tublessventile liegen bei


----------



## mofa75 (31. März 2020)

stecki99 schrieb:


> Kaum ist das SLX 9.0 bestellt, fängt man an sich Gedanken übers Gewichtstuning zu machen. Eine andere Kurbel muss eh dran, damit ich mein vorhanden Powermeter weiter nutzen kann und die Griffe werden durch meine Lieblings-ESI ersetzt. Ein deutlich leichterer Custom-LRS ist ebenfalls schon bestellt. (Wer also Interesse an dem Reynolds TR249 hat, einfach melden.) Jetzt meine Frage: Werden die SLX-Modelle mit Schlauch im Reifen ausgeliefert? Und wenn ja, ist das Gewicht der Schläuche in dem angegeben Gesamtgewicht berücksichtigt?


...Und ich hätte noch einen nagelneuen MCFK Laufradsatz hier liegen. Bei Interesse gern melden.


----------



## beetle367 (31. März 2020)

Habe heute mein SL CF 8.0 in XL inkl. Computer, XT Clickpedalen, Hope Lampenhalterung und Mudguard gewogen, waren 10,80 kg.
Der Umbau auf Tubeless muss ich noch machen.
Für den Herbst ist evtl. die Lauf Fork geplant, sowie Austausch von Sattel, Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker. Der Rest bleibt.


----------



## kommaklar (1. April 2020)

stecki99 schrieb:


> Kaum ist das SLX 9.0 bestellt, fängt man an sich Gedanken übers Gewichtstuning zu machen. Eine andere Kurbel muss eh dran, damit ich mein vorhanden Powermeter weiter nutzen kann und die Griffe werden durch meine Lieblings-ESI ersetzt. Ein deutlich leichterer Custom-LRS ist ebenfalls schon bestellt. (Wer also Interesse an dem Reynolds TR249 hat, einfach melden.) Jetzt meine Frage: Werden die SLX-Modelle mit Schlauch im Reifen ausgeliefert? Und wenn ja, ist das Gewicht der Schläuche in dem angegeben Gesamtgewicht berücksichtigt?


Definitiv Sattelstütze und Sattel wechseln.
Das spart einiges an Gewischt.
Die Canyon Stütze bekommt man sehr gut verkauft.
Ich bin auf eine Darimo Stütze umgestiegen und empfinde diese auch als deutlich angenehmer vom Komfort.


----------



## Legoprinz (1. April 2020)

Moin Leute!

ich bin auch Exceed fahrer und habe probleme mit dem Steuersatz, irgendwie kriege ich den ncht richtig fest? also leider ist immer minimal spiel im steuerrohr...verbaut ist noch der Steuersatz ab Werk. Vom CF SL 6.0 Anfang 2019

Könnte ich auf einen stabileren oder besseren Steuersatz upgraden? 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## stecki99 (2. April 2020)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Definitiv Sattelstütze und Sattel wechseln.
> Das spart einiges an Gewischt.
> Die Canyon Stütze bekommt man sehr gut verkauft.
> Ich bin auf eine Darimo Stütze umgestiegen und empfinde diese auch als deutlich angenehmer vom Komfort.



Nee, wenn eins nicht zur Debatte steht, dann die Stütze. Ich fahre diese am Renner und finde sie absolut überragend. Sattel wird ggf. zu einem mir passenden Modell geändert. Aber auch dabei ist mir "Passform" wichtiger als Gewicht.


----------



## kommaklar (2. April 2020)

stecki99 schrieb:


> Nee, wenn eins nicht zur Debatte steht, dann die Stütze. Ich fahre diese am Renner und finde sie absolut überragend. Sattel wird ggf. zu einem mir passenden Modell geändert. Aber auch dabei ist mir "Passform" wichtiger als Gewicht.


Ja das empfindet jeder anders.
Ich habe nach ca. 10.000 km auf eine Darimo Stütze gewechselt und war über den Komfort/Flex überrascht.
Und natürlich spielt das Gewicht auch eine Rolle. (bildet man sich zumindest ein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommaklar (2. April 2020)

Legoprinz schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> ich bin auch Exceed fahrer und habe probleme mit dem Steuersatz, irgendwie kriege ich den ncht richtig fest? also leider ist immer minimal spiel im steuerrohr...verbaut ist noch der Steuersatz ab Werk. Vom CF SL 6.0 Anfang 2019
> 
> ...


Hast du auch wieder diese "rot markierten" Scheiben verbaut? (siehe Bild)
Mit den Steuersatz bin ich soweit zufrieden, habe jetzt in drei Jahren Nutzung,
erst einmal das untere Lager gewechselt.


----------



## -Felix-B- (2. April 2020)

Nabend,
nachdem ich fast alle Lager Rauschen musste (an den Laufrädern, Tretlager und Steuersatz) hatte es heute wieder geknarzt beim bergauf Pedalieren ohne viel Druck... ich gehe davon aus dass es vom Schaltwerk kam (der Rest wurde ja getauscht) und hab die Schaltröllchen ausgebaut, mit wd40 gereinigt und eingebaut... Geräusch hat sich verändert (daher gehe ich davon aus dass es tatsächlich vom Schaltwerk kommt), ist aber immer noch da, also hab ich sie erneut ausgebaut, gefettet und eingebaut...jetzt lässt sich das Röllchen aber nur noch schwergängig drehen... was ist denn da jetzt schief gelaufen??


----------



## Martinwurst (2. April 2020)

@kommaklar

Das ist der falsche Steuersatz. Das Exceed von 2019 hat nen anderen.


----------



## Legoprinz (2. April 2020)

Mein Bike ruckelt beim Bremsen...hat jmd von euch auch Erfahrung damit gemacht? Ich vermute es liegt am Steuersatz. Aber ich kriege den einfach nicht fester und dieses Minimale Spiel geht nicht weg.


----------



## Martinwurst (2. April 2020)

Unten siehts normal aus.
Oben scheint es so als wurde das Lager (und wahrscheinlich auch die Schale) nicht richtig reingepresst, sondern verkantet. Kein Wunder, dass du das nicht fest kriegst.

Bist du so seit 2019 rumgefahren oder warst du das später?
Am besten alles auseinander bauen, Schale und Lager rausklopfen und beim Wiedereinbau erst das Lager in die Schale drücken und dann beides zusammen einpressen. Dann verkantet man es nicht so leicht.


----------



## Legoprinz (2. April 2020)

Ja OK. Dann wird das nochmal probiert Morgen Vormittag.


----------



## olligpunkt (3. April 2020)

Du musst zusätzlich zum Vorbau auch den Ring vom Anschlagsbegrenzer lösen. Dieser sitzt schon sehr fest bei mir. Am besten im Schlitz bissl mit Schraubenzieher hebeln. Sonst bekommst den Steuersatz nie fest.


----------



## chicken07 (3. April 2020)

BJul schrieb:


> Mein SLX 9.0 in Größe L ist letzten Freitag gekommen 9,425 kg ohne Pedale. Schläuche hatten 155g, die Aspen 655g und 675g, Tublessventile liegen bei


Du hast also auf Tubeless umgestellt? Ging das gut? Welche Dichtmilch hast Du benutzt? Die Aspen-Mäntel behalten?


----------



## Boink (4. April 2020)

Haltet durch Fahrradwerkstätten oder Händler.. Ihr habt in zwei Monaten ein Wirtschaftswunder wie nach ww2 mit den ganzen kaputt geschraubten Rädern ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BJul (4. April 2020)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Du hast also auf Tubeless umgestellt? Ging das gut? Welche Dichtmilch hast Du benutzt? Die Aspen-Mäntel behalten?



die Aspen habe ich bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen verkauft
Fahre aktuell vorne Conti Cross King Protection 2,2 und hinten Conti Race King RS 2,2. (vom alten Hardtail demontiert, der Race King war noch fast neu)
Für vorne ist auch schon ein Cross King 2,2 RS bestellt. Ich verwende die Schwalbe Dichtmilch, Umstellung hat problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## stecki99 (4. April 2020)

Kann mir bitte jemand mitteilen, welchen Durchmesser die PF-Innenlager haben? 41, 42 oder 46 mm? Danke. ?


----------



## Martinwurst (6. April 2020)

Habe heute mein Exceed nach nun über einem Jahr mit Schlauch fahren auf Tubeless umgestellt.
Ging wirklich sehr einfach und auch ohne Kleckern.
Nur Ventile und Dichtmilch waren nötig.

Habe nun die DT Swiss X1900 Spline mit dem ab Werk vormontiertem Felgenband,
DT Swiss 32mm MTB tubeless Ventile,
Schwalbe Doc Blue Milch,
und den schon ordentlich gebrauchten Schwalbe Rocket Ron Performance montiert.

Die vorhandenen Löcher in den Mänteln hat die Milch zunächst schnell und zuverlässig abgedichtet.
Der Hinterreifen ist an einer Stelle in der Seitenwand leider wie schweizer Käse.
Das wird wohl noch ein bischen dauern, bis ich den richtig dicht bekomme. Bei mehr Druck und nach ner Testfahrt ist dort wieder Luft rausgekommen. Problem ist, dass an die Seite während der Fahrt ja nicht richtig die Milch rankommt.
Bin mir auch nicht 100% sicher, ob das vom Fahren gekommen ist oder bereits ab Werk, da ich in den Seiten im Schlauch nie Löcher hatte.


----------



## BiketheMike (6. April 2020)

Ist es denn auch die Tubeless Ready Variante ???

Hatte mal Liteskin auf Tubeless gemacht, waren auch wie Schweizer Käse.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. April 2020)

Ich habe die dünnen Maxxis auch dicht bekommen. Aber speziell der Ardent Race MaxxSpeed am Vorderrad verliert gern Luft, ist auch beim Auffrischen mit Milch im Frühjahr schwer wieder dicht zu bekommen. Den muss man schon häufig nachpumpen.

Der Ikon MaxxSpeed hinten ist okay, fängt aber inzwischen auf der Lauffläche an zu schwitzen. Wird Zeit auf die Contis zu wechseln (RaceKing 2.2 hinten, XKing 2.2 vorn, beide Protection).


----------



## Martinwurst (6. April 2020)

Ja, sind Tubeless Ready.
Hatte das Fahrrad noch ein bischen auf der Seite gerollt, wo es undicht war, bei ner kurzen Aufahrt vorhin hielt alles dicht.
Die Kunst besteht wohl auch darin, in so nem Fall erstmal nicht zu sehr aufzupumpen.

Bin vorher noch nie tubeless gefahren und jetzt schon ein bischen begeistert, wozu diese Milch fähig ist 
Vom Fahrverhalten habe ich auch sofort einen kleinen aber feinen Unterschied gemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (7. April 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Vom Fahrverhalten habe ich auch sofort einen kleinen aber feinen Unterschied gemerkt.



Ich fahre immer noch mit Schläuchen, weil ich die Sauerei mit der Milch net mag. Überlege
jetzt aber schon längere Zeit es doch mal ohne Schläuche zu probieren. Wie merkst du den Unterschied?


----------



## beetle367 (7. April 2020)

pristo schrieb:


> Ich fahre immer noch mit Schläuchen, weil ich die Sauerei mit der Milch net mag. Überlege
> jetzt aber schon längere Zeit es doch mal ohne Schläuche zu probieren. Wie merkst du den Unterschied?



Hallo,

ich habe am Wochenende auf Tubeless umgerüstet.
Den Luftdruck habe ich hinten auf 2.0 bar und vorne auf 1.9 bar für die erste Probefahrt angepasst.
Es fährt sich anders als vorher mit Schläuchen, bedingt durch die Reynolds Carbonfelgen sind die Abrollgeräusche minimal lauter, kann aber auch Einbildung sein.
Umrüstung ging bei den Felgen gut und problemlos.

MfG


----------



## Martinwurst (7. April 2020)

pristo schrieb:


> Wie merkst du den Unterschied?


Gewicht merk ich ohne direktem Vergleich keinen Unterschied.
Die Dämpfung der Reifen ist etwas besser geworden. Merkt man auch vor allem bei Kurven, wo es die Flanke mehr zusammen knautscht, als beim geradeaus fahren.
Dann bilde ich mir ein, dass ich im Antritt einen Tick schneller beschleunige und das Rad wirklich etwas leichter rollt, trotz nicht höherem Luftdruck.
Hab aber in erster Linie wegen dem Pannenschutz umgerüstet und weil ich dann irgendwie Bock drauf hatte.

Zumindest jetzt beim Einbau hab ich überhaupt gar keine Sauerei gehabt. Sollte kein Problem sein, wenn man erst denkt und dann macht.
Ventil sorgältig einschrauben, Reifen drauf.
Dann hab ich einmal ohne Milch den Reifen aufgepumpt, damit alles sitzt. Das ging auch mit der normalen Standluftpumpe ohne große Probleme.
Dann Luft rauslassen, Milch einfüllen durchs Ventil (hab ich auf 4 bzw 8 Uhr gehalten) und aufpumpen und Reifen bewegen.
Das hab ich sicherheitshalber im Garten gemacht, denn durch die alten Löcher im Reifen, kommt ja bischen was raus.
Die geöffnete Doc Blue Flasche habe ich mit etwas Frischhaltefolie abgedeckt, bevor ich den Deckel drauf geschraubt hab. So trocknet sie bestimmt nicht aus.


----------



## pristo (7. April 2020)

Danke euch beiden. Ich glaube, ich muss es mal versuchen.


----------



## beetle367 (7. April 2020)

pristo schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden. Ich glaube, ich muss es mal versuchen.



Ich bin der Meinung es lohn sich.
Das Canyon ist das zweite Bike, welches ich dieses Jahr auf Tubeless umgerüstet habe.
Bei meinem ersten habe ich es Anfang Februar gemacht, nachdem ich vorne eine Platten hatte und nach erfolgreicher Reparatur des Schlauchs doch 8 km nach hause laufen musste, da die Pumpe kaputt war und sich auf dem Ventil verkeilt hatte.


----------



## BiketheMike (7. April 2020)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Den Luftdruck habe ich hinten auf 2.0 bar und vorne auf 1.9 bar für die erste Probefahrt angepasst.
> 
> 
> MfG



Und welchen Druck fährst du jetzt ?

Ich bin bei 97 kg Kampfgewicht bei 1,5 bar hinten und 1,4 bar vorne gelandet.


----------



## beetle367 (8. April 2020)

BiketheMike schrieb:


> Und welchen Druck fährst du jetzt ?
> 
> Ich bin bei 97 kg Kampfgewicht bei 1,5 bar hinten und 1,4 bar vorne gelandet.



Ich hatte am Sonntag umgerüstet und bin am Montag mit dem genannten Luftdruck gefahren.
Bei der nächsten Fahrt probiere ich es mit 1,8 bar vorne und 1,9 bar hinten.
Es ist auch immer etwas von der Runde abhängig, welchen Luftdruck ich fahre.
Bei höherem Asphaltanteil ist auch der Luftdruck eher bei 1,9 bar vorne und 2,0 bar hinten, auch bei meinem Nicolai.
Ich bin mit der Reduzierung noch vorsichtig, da ich mir die Felgen nicht beschädigen will, gerade die Carbonfelgen beim Exceed.
Bei Nicolai G13 bin ich vorne 1,5 bar und hinten 1,6 bar gefahren und war noch in Ordnung.


----------



## beetle367 (9. April 2020)

Ich habe eine Frage zum CF SL Rahmen bezüglich der maximalen Bremscheibengröße.
Kann man hinten eine 180 mm Scheiben fahren?
Ich habe auf der Canyonseite kein Info´s gefunden, lediglich das auch die Reifenbreite auf 2,25 begrenzt ist.


----------



## olligpunkt (11. April 2020)

Canyon gibt für hinten nur 160mm frei. Ich fahre jedoch eine 180mm und sehe hier auch kein Problem. Passt gerade noch rein.


----------



## beetle367 (11. April 2020)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Canyon gibt für hinten nur 160mm frei. Ich fahre jedoch eine 180mm und sehe hier auch kein Problem. Passt gerade noch rein.



Danke, für die Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle367 (14. April 2020)

Hallo,

habe von Canyon die Rückmeldung bekommen, dass der 2020 CF SL Rahmen für 180 mm Bremsscheibe freigegeben ist.


----------



## mofa75 (16. April 2020)

Hi. Ich hab mal eine Frage zur Einstellung einer 1x12 Eagle Schaltung. In welche Richtung dreht man am Trigger um die Zugspannung am Schaltwerk zu verringern bzw. zu erhöhen? Gelesen habe ich: Im Uhrzeigersinn (nach rechts) verringert man die Zugspannung. Ist das vom Fahrer aus gesehen? Auch in youtube Videos ist dies nicht eindeutig ersichtlich. Vielleicht kann jemand helfen. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Martinwurst (16. April 2020)

Die Spannung muss steigen, damit man das Schaltwerk Richtung große Ritzel bewegt.
Damit die Spannung steigt, muss man gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehen. Vom Fahrer aus gesehen, als würde man eine Schraube aus der Schaltung rausschrauben.
Und umgekehrt.


----------



## beetle367 (18. April 2020)

Hallo,

habe mit meinem Exceed jetzt knapp 200 km gefahren.
Nach ca. 150 km traten im Tretlagerbereich Knackgeräusche auf.
Habe alles gereinigt, Kettenglieder überprüft, Sattel ausgetauscht, Sattelstütze nochmal mit Montagepaste versehen, leider alles ohne Erfolg.
Da es mit jeder Kurbelumdrehung auftritt und auch nicht leise ist, nervt es sehr.
Gibt es noch einen Tipp außer das Fahrrad komplett zu zerlegen oder an Canyon zu senden ?

MfG


----------



## stecki99 (18. April 2020)

Hast du mal geprüft, ob das Kettenblatt richtig fest sitzt? Ich hatte am Rennrad auch mal ein Knacken und alle üblichen Verdächtigen geprüft, von denen es aber nichts war. Letztlich waren die Kettenblätter nicht ordentlich fest miteinander verschraubt. Bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich nochmal die Verschraubung der Pedale prüfen. Die können ggf. auch mal knacken. Und "ordentlich" Fett gehört sowieso an die Achse der Kurbel. Das kann auch zu einem deutlichen Knacken führen.


----------



## Mantis83 (18. April 2020)

Hast du die 2 Imbusschrauben auf der Kurbel nochmal richtig nachgezogen. Das war bei mir die Ursache für knacken nach ca 300km...


----------



## pristo (18. April 2020)

@beetle367 
Welche Laufräder sind an deinem Bike?


----------



## beetle367 (18. April 2020)

stecki99 schrieb:


> Hast du mal geprüft, ob das Kettenblatt richtig fest sitzt? Ich hatte am Rennrad auch mal ein Knacken und alle üblichen Verdächtigen geprüft, von denen es aber nichts war. Letztlich waren die Kettenblätter nicht ordentlich fest miteinander verschraubt. Bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich nochmal die Verschraubung der Pedale prüfen. Die können ggf. auch mal knacken. Und "ordentlich" Fett gehört sowieso an die Achse der Kurbel. Das kann auch zu einem deutlichen Knacken führen.



Hallo,

nein habe ich noch nicht probiert.
Ich wollte eigentlich das "neue" Rad nicht komplett zerlegen und neu aufbauen, werde aber mal die Kurbel demontieren und die Schrauben nachziehen, sowie Achse fetten.

MfG


----------



## beetle367 (18. April 2020)

Mantis83 schrieb:


> Hast du die 2 Imbusschrauben auf der Kurbel nochmal richtig nachgezogen. Das war bei mir die Ursache für knacken nach ca 300km...



Werde ich im Zuge der Kurbel De- und Remontage machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle367 (18. April 2020)

pristo schrieb:


> @beetle367
> Welche Laufräder sind an deinem Bike?



Es sind die Reynolds TR 249  Carbonlaufräder montiert.


----------



## pristo (18. April 2020)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Es sind die Reynolds TR 249  Carbonlaufräder montiert.



Okay, dann hat sich meine Vermutung erledigt. Ich habe die DT Swiss 1501. Da ist in der Felge eine Schweißhilfe verbaut, die sich oft lockert und dann elendig klackert. Aber bei den Carbonfelgen dürfte sowas nicht drin sein.


----------



## MichaelHm (19. April 2020)

Servus,

ich habe heute die Sattelklemme meines Exceed entfernt, weil ich seit geraumer Zeit ein starkes Knacken beim Fahren höre. Es schaut so aus, als ob die Carbonstruktor oder der Lack beschädigt ist. Wie würdet Ihr das einschätzen? 
Ich hab auch parallel eine Anfrage an Canyon geschickt.

Danke.


----------



## beetle367 (20. April 2020)

So, Kurbel gestern inkl. Kettenblatt demontiert. Alles gefettet und wieder eingebaut, sowie Pedale überprüft (waren es nicht).
Danach 40 km gefahren und das Geräusch war zu Beginn weg und kam später in einer leicht geänderten Form wieder.
Habe jetzt Kontakt mit Canyon aufgenommen.

Danke nochmal für die Vorschläge.


----------



## filiale (20. April 2020)

MichaelHm schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich habe heute die Sattelklemme meines Exceed entfernt, weil ich seit geraumer Zeit ein starkes Knacken beim Fahren höre. Es schaut so aus, als ob die Carbonstruktor oder der Lack beschädigt ist. Wie würdet Ihr das einschätzen?
> Ich hab auch parallel eine Anfrage an Canyon geschickt.
> ...



Ist doch alles in Ordnung. Wo siehst Du da genau ein Problem ? Da ist einfach weniger Klarlack drauf. Ob das Knacken daher kommt merkst Du doch wenn Du im Wiegetritt fährst und keine Belastung auf dem Sitzrohr ist.


----------



## MichaelHm (20. April 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Ist doch alles in Ordnung. Wo siehst Du da genau ein Problem ? Da ist einfach weniger Klarlack drauf. Ob das Knacken daher kommt merkst Du doch wenn Du im Wiegetritt fährst und keine Belastung auf dem Sitzrohr ist.


Danke. Wenn es nur zu wenig Klarlack ist, wäre es nicht so schlimm.
Ist bei euch die Sattelklemme über die Einkerbung des Sattelrohrs geschoben? Bei mir war das bereits bei Auslieferung so. Das könnte auch das Knacken bzw. den Lackschaden(?) erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (20. April 2020)

Dann fahr halt mal vor der Tür ohne Sattel. Das ist doch alles nur Theorie was Du da machst. Ohne zu Testen kommst Du nicht weiter.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (21. April 2020)

Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand sagen, wie viel die Mindesteinstecktiefe der S25 Blattfederstütze beträgt? Auf der Canyon Homepage habe ich dazu nichts gefunden.


----------



## stecki99 (21. April 2020)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand sagen, wie viel die Mindesteinstecktiefe der S25 Blattfederstütze beträgt? Auf der Canyon Homepage habe ich dazu nichts gefunden.



Das müssten 9 cm sein. 

Edit: 
Doch, man findet es auf der Canyon-Seite. Auf einem Bild der Stütze ist der Aufdruck zur Mindesteinstecktiefe zu erkennen. Es sind 90 mm. ?


----------



## kleinerblaumann (21. April 2020)

Auf die Idee, auf einem Foto bei diesem Aufdruck auf der Stütze nach der Angabe zu suchen, wäre ich nicht gekommen. Besten Dank!


----------



## Soleikagod (21. April 2020)

Guten Tag, schwanke zwischen einem
Exceed 7.0 und einem Rose Psycho path. Als Canyon Kunde mag ich eigentlich den Service nicht wirklich weil ich da schon mit meinem Rennrad ein paar Probleme hatte.
Leider hat das Rose Rad keinen Boost Hinterbau und einen offen liegenden Schaltzug.
Wie sind denn die Reynolds Laufräder. Bin bislang nur dt Swiss gefahren. Die ganzen Race Face Komponenten müsste ich eh raushauen. Die wiegen ja ne Tonne...
Und wann kann man denn mit einer Preissenkung rechnen. Die letzte vor paar Wochen habe ich verpasst ? 



Grüße


----------



## tille123 (22. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe jetzt mal die letzten 35 Seiten durchgelesen und viele Informationen gefunden.
Trotzdem möchte ich hier eine Frage auf meine Bedürfnisse stellen und nach eurer Meinung fragen.
Ich stehe kurz davor mir ein Exceed 7.0 zu bestellen. Ich stelle mir nur noch die Frage welche Rahmengröße.
Zu mir, ich bin 1,72 m groß und habe eine SL von 78 cm. Mein Kampfgewicht liegt bei 68 kg.
1,72 m ist laut der Canyon Seite Ende Rahmengröße S und der Anfang von M.
Somit stehe ich da etwas auf dem Schlauch welcher besser wäre und warum.
Ich selber würde zu M tendieren.

Danke euch im voraus.


----------



## Martinwurst (22. April 2020)

Soleikagod schrieb:


> Und wann kann man denn mit einer Preissenkung rechnen. Die letzte vor paar Wochen habe ich verpasst ?


Normalerweise gibts erst wieder zum Ende der Saison Preissenkungen. Dann kannst du aber das Problem haben, dass das gewünschte Modell und Größe nicht mehr erhältlich ist.




tille123 schrieb:


> Mein Kampfgewicht liegt bei 68 kg.
> 1,72 m ist laut der Canyon Seite Ende Rahmengröße S und der Anfang von M.
> Somit stehe ich da etwas auf dem Schlauch welcher besser wäre und warum.
> Ich selber würde zu M tendieren.


Ich denke auch, dass dir M eher passen würde als S. Gehen könnte aber je nach Vorlieben wohl beides.


----------



## tille123 (22. April 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass dir M eher passen würde als S. Gehen könnte aber je nach Vorlieben wohl beides.



Danke für die erste Rückmeldung. Da ich noch recht neu dabei bin, was wären die denn entsprechende Vorlieben um den S Rahmen zu nehmen?


----------



## filiale (22. April 2020)

Soleikagod schrieb:


> Guten Tag, schwanke zwischen einem
> Exceed 7.0 und einem Rose Psycho path. Als Canyon Kunde mag ich eigentlich den Service nicht wirklich weil ich da schon mit meinem Rennrad ein paar Probleme hatte.
> Leider hat das Rose Rad keinen Boost Hinterbau und einen offen liegenden Schaltzug.
> Wie sind denn die Reynolds Laufräder. Bin bislang nur dt Swiss gefahren. Die ganzen Race Face Komponenten müsste ich eh raushauen. Die wiegen ja ne Tonne...
> ...



Von den Reynolds liest man schon mal von Problemen (such mal hier im Canyon Forum danach). Wenn ich überlege wieviel DT verkauft werden und man so gut wie nie etwas hört würde ich mir keine Reynolds kaufen.

Anfang July war immer zur TdF eine Angebotsphase. Aufgrund von Corona ist dieses Jahr aber alles anders. Entweder Du kaufst jetzt oder Du wartest auf ein Angebot in der Hoffung dass Deine Größe dann noch da ist. In der Regel gibt es max. 8-10% Nachlass.


----------



## Soleikagod (22. April 2020)

Ok vielen dank. Leider haben ja ab dem 7.0 fast alle Räder die Reynolds ?
Vor ein paar Wochen gab es 15 Prozent. Ärgert mich nun. Egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinwurst (22. April 2020)

tille123 schrieb:


> Danke für die erste Rückmeldung. Da ich noch recht neu dabei bin, was wären die denn entsprechende Vorlieben um den S Rahmen zu nehmen?


Größer bedeutet etwas gestreckter, besser für Touren, stabiler, weniger Luftwiderstand.
Kleiner bedeutet gedrängter, agiler, aufrechter.


----------



## pristo (22. April 2020)

@tille123
Hallo, ich bin 173 cm mit 80 cm Innenbeinlänge. Ich fahre ein Canyon Exceed in S und es passt. Mein Sattelstützenauszug ist etwa bis zur Hälfte der Markierung.
Bei 78 cm Innenbeinlänge und Größe M würde ich vor allem auf die Überstandshöhe achten. Ich
vermute mal, dass es da schon ziemliche Probleme gibt.


----------



## tille123 (22. April 2020)

pristo schrieb:


> @tille123
> Hallo, ich bin 173 cm mit 80 cm Innenbeinlänge. Ich fahre ein Canyon Exceed in S und es passt. Mein Sattelstützenauszug ist etwa bis zur Hälfte der Markierung.
> Bei 78 cm Innenbeinlänge und Größe M würde ich vor allem auf die Überstandshöhe achten. Ich
> vermute mal, dass es da schon ziemliche Probleme gibt.



Hallo, danke für die Info. Darf ich fragen warum du auf einen S Rahmen gegangen bist? Was ist für dich dabei der persönliche Vorteil?
Ich war eigentlich schon fast durch mit der Rahmenfindung.
Aber jetzt fängt das überlegen doch wieder an. Wäre schön wenn du und eventuell noch andere Nutzer hier mehr Informationen und ihre Erfahrungen geben können.
Bei 1,72 m bin ich halt laut Tabelle genau bei Ende S Rahmen und Anfang vom M Rahmen.


----------



## Martinwurst (22. April 2020)

Also ich bin ca. 178cm und 80cm Schrittlänge und hab M und finde es genau richtig.
Habe wohl eher nen längeren Oberkörper und kürzere Beine im Verhältnis.

Sattel ist soweit rausgezogen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gal...s.464451/page-881#lg=attachment929763&slide=0

Wenn es für einen kürzeren Oberkörper zu lang wird, könnte man noch den Vorbau umdrehen oder einen kürzeren verwenden.

Hoffe das hilft dir etwas.


----------



## pristo (22. April 2020)

Die Überstandshöhe bei M beträgt 79,1 cm. Wenn du mal über dem Rad absteigen musst,
knallt es dir das Oberrohr ins Gemächt. Alleine deshalb ist m. M. nach Gr. M für dich zu groß. Außerdem wäre der Sattelauszug minimalst, was zumindest mir nicht gefallen würde. Ich konnte vor dem Kauf ein M ausprobieren und mir hat es nicht getaugt (Sattelauszug, Länge, Überstandshöhe!!).
Geändert habe ich den Originalvorbau von 7 cm auf 9 cm/-17 Grad.





Siehe auch hier:





__





						Eure CC und Touren-Räder (Bilder und Comments erwünscht!)
					






					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## tille123 (23. April 2020)

Immer weiter mit den Erfahrungsberichten bitte.
Das würde mir sehr helfen.

@pristo
Danke für das Bild von deinem Exceed. Wie groß ist denn deine Satelüberhöhung?


Zusätzlich noch die Info, dass es für die nächsten Tage wieder Angebote bei den Canyon Rädern gibt.


----------



## Soleikagod (23. April 2020)

Ab heute genau ?


----------



## pristo (23. April 2020)

Die Sattelüberhöhung beträgt ca. 2 cm. Viel mehr geht bei kurzen Beinen leider nicht.


----------



## tille123 (24. April 2020)

Moin,
kurze Frage an die Experten. 
Kommt das Exceed hinten hinter der Kassette mit einem Speichenschutzring? 
Lasst ihr den dran oder macht ihr den ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inf1n1ty (24. April 2020)

Moin,
kurze Antwort. 
Ich kann nur für mich sprechen: Ja und Nein


----------



## beetle367 (24. April 2020)

Ja kommt mit Schutzring und ich habe diesen entfernt.


----------



## filiale (24. April 2020)

Ja kommt mit Speichenschutzring. Ich kenne niemand der den dran läßt.


----------



## tille123 (24. April 2020)

Danke für eure Antworten. 
So denke ich auch, der muss ab.
Ist doch einfach Kassette ab, Ring ab und Kassette wieder drauf.
Oder kommt dann noch ein Distanzring anstatt dem Speichenschutzring dazwischen?


----------



## beetle367 (24. April 2020)

Habe den Schutz einfach mit einer Schere in zwei Teile geschnitten.
Im Anschluss die Teile von den Speichen gedreht und fertig.


----------



## filiale (24. April 2020)

Mit Schere oder Seitenschneider entfernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle367 (24. April 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Mit Schere oder Seitenschneider entfernen



Mit einer Haushaltsschere einmal von oben eingeschnitten, das Rad um 180° weiter gedreht und nochmals von oben eingeschnitten.
Es sind dann zwei Hälften, die sich dann durch leichtes drehen entnehmen lassen.


----------



## filiale (24. April 2020)

Das mußte mir nicht erklären sondern dem Fragesteller


----------



## beetle367 (24. April 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Das mußte mir nicht erklären sondern dem Fragesteller



Hast, recht sorry. 
Da habe ich nicht richtig aufgepasst!


----------



## tille123 (24. April 2020)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Mit einer Haushaltsschere einmal von oben eingeschnitten, das Rad um 180° weiter gedreht und nochmals von oben eingeschnitten.
> Es sind dann zwei Hälften, die sich dann durch leichtes drehen entnehmen lassen.



So geht es natürlich auch.
Wollte aber eigentlich die Scheibe nicht zerstören.
Trotzdem danke ?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (24. April 2020)

tille123 schrieb:


> Moin,
> kurze Frage an die Experten.
> Kommt das Exceed hinten hinter der Kassette mit einem Speichenschutzring?
> Lasst ihr den dran oder macht ihr den ab?



Spart auch 42 g Gewicht... ?


----------



## tille123 (24. April 2020)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Spart auch 42 g Gewicht... ?



Spart vielleicht nicht viel Gewicht, sieht aber sche... aus ?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (24. April 2020)

tille123 schrieb:


> Spart vielleicht nicht viel Gewicht, sieht aber sche... aus ?


Unbestritten. War meine erste Modifikation.


----------



## beetle367 (26. April 2020)

Wenn jemand an eine Exceed CF SL 8.0 in XL interessiert ist, kann sich bei mir melden.
Es ist neu im Karton und wurde noch nicht aufgebaut. Ich soll es im Laufe der nächsten Woche im Austausch gegen mein vorheriges bekommen.


----------



## biketiger2 (26. April 2020)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand an eine Exceed CF SL 8.0 in XL interessiert ist, kann sich bei mir melden.
> Es ist neu im Karton und wurde noch nicht aufgebaut. Ich soll es im Laufe der nächsten Woche im Austausch gegen mein vorheriges bekommen.


Wenn was im Gewährleistungszeitraum dran war und du ein neues Rad bekommen sollst, hast du auch das Recht zu wandeln, dh den Kaufvertrag rückgängig zu machen. Dann bekommst du dein Geld komplett zurück. Ich würde sagen das ist lukrativer und schneller wie verkaufen. Wäre meine erste Wahl. Das ist mir auch schonmal passiert. (Auslauf)Rennrad gekauft (Marke sage ich jetzt nicht), dann war die Gabel nach knapp 1 Jahr kaputt, Ersatz gab's nur in einer anderen Farbe, das musste ich ja nicht akzeptieren und hab's dann nach Fristsetzung gewandelt und den Kaufpreis wiederbekommen. Quasi ein Jahr umsonst gefahren.


----------



## mofa75 (26. April 2020)

Hallo Leute. Ich brauche jetzt auch mal eure Hilfe und Rat. Hab jetzt ca. 200km auf meinem exceed cf slx drauf und seit neuesten elende Knackgeräusche. Ausschliessen kann ich eigentlich den Tretlagerbereich inkl. Pedale da es auch beim Nichttreten auftritt. Bereits geprüft habe ich: Laufräder, Sattelstütze gesäubert und mit Montagepaste neu montiert. Ich bilde mir ein das es nur beim Sitzen knackt. Dann könnte es noch der Sattel selbst sein. Ist allerdings ein nagelneuer mcfk Sattel aus Carbon. Sollte der etwa knacken? Jedenfalls von Hand den Sattel in Bewegung setzen bringt keine Knackgeräusche.  Auch habe ich soweit alle Drehmomente auf Korrektheit geprüft. Hat noch jemand einen Tip was die Geräusche verursachen könnte? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle367 (26. April 2020)

@biketiger2: Danke für den Hinweis, werde es mal probieren.


----------



## pristo (26. April 2020)

@mofa75 
siehe Beitrag Nr. 1738


----------



## mofa75 (26. April 2020)

pristo schrieb:


> @mofa75
> siehe Beitrag Nr. 1738


Sattelstütze und Sattelklemme hab ich schon gereinigt und mit richtigen Drehmoment montiert.


----------



## mofa75 (26. April 2020)

MichaelHm schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich habe heute die Sattelklemme meines Exceed entfernt, weil ich seit geraumer Zeit ein starkes Knacken beim Fahren höre. Es schaut so aus, als ob die Carbonstruktor oder der Lack beschädigt ist. Wie würdet Ihr das einschätzen?
> Ich hab auch parallel eine Anfrage an Canyon geschickt.
> ...


Weisst du etwas neues bzgl. Knacken? MfG


----------



## biketiger2 (26. April 2020)

Es gab hier auch schon welche, die hatten einen Rahmenbruch im Übergang vom Oberrohr zum Sitzrohrstummel. So etwas beginnt natürlich auch mit Knacken.


----------



## MichaelHm (27. April 2020)

mofa75 schrieb:


> Weisst du etwas neues bzgl. Knacken? MfG


Ich hab jetzt die Sattelklemme nur bis zur "Markierung" aufgeschoben. (Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich diese Konstruktion nicht so ganz, für mich schaut es so aus, als ob die Sattelklemme nicht wirklich zum Rahmen passt, es gibt aber seitens Canyon keine andere. Wie seht ihr das?) Und ich habe dann das Sattelrohr, die Sattelstütze gereinigt und mit Silikonspray eingesprüht. 
Gestern hat es auf einer Tour nur einmal, am Anfang geknackt, es ist also deutlich besser geworden.  Mal schauen.

Das Knacken kommt definitiv von der Sattelstütze, Sattelrohr etc. Es reichte manchmal aus, wenn ich mich nur auf Rad gesetzt habe.

Ich bin noch gespannt auf die Antwort von Canyon zu meinen Bildern.


----------



## filiale (27. April 2020)

Bau mal eine andere Stütze mit anderem Sattel ein. Das bringt Dich 2 Schritte voran.


----------



## mofa75 (27. April 2020)

Ich habe jetzt den original Sattel wieder montiert. Knacken ist immernoch da. Also Sattel ist auch auszuschließen.  Macht einen wahnsinnig.


----------



## filiale (27. April 2020)

Vom Kumpel mal eine Stütze ausleihen, dauert ja nur 10min zum Testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mofa75 (27. April 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Vom Kumpel mal eine Stütze ausleihen, dauert ja nur 10min zum Testen.


Probiere ich. Aber die neue s15 soll knarzen?


----------



## filiale (27. April 2020)

Weiß ich nicht, aber wenn Du es nicht versuchst, kommst Du dem Problem nicht näher. Theoretisch kann man alles ausschließen, aber praktisch kommt man damit nicht weiter.


----------



## mofa75 (27. April 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht, aber wenn Du es nicht versuchst, kommst Du dem Problem nicht näher. Theoretisch kann man alles ausschließen, aber praktisch kommt man damit nicht weiter.


Stimmt natürlich. Ich meine die s25 Sattelstütze.


----------



## mofa75 (27. April 2020)

Habe mir jetzt den Rahmen nochmal genauer angeschaut und festgestellt das das Sattelrohr eine leichte "Delle" hat. Ist das normal? Wäre mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen. Sieht irgendwie unförmig aus. Vielleicht daher das knacken? Ich hänge mal 1 Bild an. Rahmen ist ein cf slx.


----------



## biketiger2 (27. April 2020)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Joa die rissen haben sich von dem Lackabplatzer bis hinten gezogen...hat Canyon aber anstandslos ersetzt.


Der Knubbel ist normal. Aber vielleicht bahnt sich so etwas an.


----------



## filiale (27. April 2020)

mofa75 schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt den Rahmen nochmal genauer angeschaut und festgestellt das das Sattelrohr eine leichte "Delle" hat. Ist das normal? Wäre mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen. Sieht irgendwie unförmig aus. Vielleicht daher das knacken? Ich hänge mal 1 Bild an. Rahmen ist ein cf slx.



Die Delle ist normal, habe ich auch.

Haste schon die Stütze gewechselt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mofa75 (27. April 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Delle ist normal, habe ich auch.
> 
> Haste schon die Stütze gewechselt ?


Nein noch nicht. Mach ich spätestens am Mittwoch.  Hab die Blattfederstütze zerlegt und alles gereinigt. Mh, scheint es auch nicht zu sein. Also andere Stütze drauf...


----------



## chicken07 (27. April 2020)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> Wenn was im Gewährleistungszeitraum dran war und du ein neues Rad bekommen sollst, hast du auch das Recht zu wandeln, dh den Kaufvertrag rückgängig zu machen. Dann bekommst du dein Geld komplett zurück



Das wäre (mir) neu. Nach Ablauf des gesetzlichen Widerrufsrechts (14 Tage nach Erhalt) bzw. des von Canyon darüber hinaus freiwillig gewährten 30-tägigen Rückgaberechts kann man nur im Ausnahmefall vom Vertrag zurücktreten und sein Geld zurückverlangen. Der Verkäufer hat grundsätzlich das Recht zur Nacherfüllung, also Lieferung eines mangelfreien Rads. "Wandlung" gibt es übrigens seit der Schuldrechtsreform 2002 nicht mehr...


----------



## biketiger2 (27. April 2020)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Das wäre (mir) neu. Nach Ablauf des gesetzlichen Widerrufsrechts (14 Tage nach Erhalt) bzw. des von Canyon darüber hinaus freiwillig gewährten 30-tägigen Rückgaberechts kann man nur im Ausnahmefall vom Vertrag zurücktreten und sein Geld zurückverlangen. Der Verkäufer hat grundsätzlich das Recht zur Nacherfüllung, also Lieferung eines mangelfreien Rads. "Wandlung" gibt es übrigens seit der Schuldrechtsreform 2002 nicht mehr...


Schau mal ins BGB Paragraph 440. Natürlich kannst du nach 2 erfolglosen Nachbesserungen wandeln , muss sogar noch nicht mal derselbe Mangel sein. Wenn der Mangel in Bezug auf den Gesamtpreis einen erheblichen Betrag ausmacht, must du eine Nachbesserung  überhaupt nicht akzeptieren (man geht hier meist von >50% des Neupreises aus, also bsw wenn bei einem 1600€ Rad der einzeln 1000€ teure Rahmen defekt wäre).
PS: Ich mache übrigens die Garantiesachen in meiner Firma von morgens bis abends.


----------



## chicken07 (27. April 2020)

Hmm, auf die Gefahr hin, dass das hier in den offtopic Jurathread ausartet...



biketiger2 schrieb:


> Schau mal ins BGB Paragraph 440. Natürlich kannst du nach 2 erfolglosen Nachbesserungen wandeln , muss sogar noch nicht mal derselbe Mangel sein.


Danke, ich kenne das BGB. Genau, das klingt schon anders: u.a. erst nach zwei erfolglosen Nachbesserungen kann man zurücktreten. Also im Fall von beetle367 (noch) nicht. Der Verkäufer hat vor einem Rücktritt grundsätzlich immer ein Recht auf Nacherfüllung. Nochmals: "Wandlung" gibt es vielleicht in der Kirche, im Kaufrecht aber nicht mehr. 



biketiger2 schrieb:


> Wenn der Mangel in Bezug auf den Gesamtpreis einen erheblichen Betrag ausmacht, must du eine Nachbesserung überhaupt nicht akzeptieren (man geht hier meist von >50% des Neupreises aus, also bsw wenn bei einem 1600€ Rad der einzeln 1000€ teure Rahmen defekt wäre).


 Woher nimmst Du das? Nacherfüllung kann ja in dem Fall auch Neulieferung bedeuten und wäre für den Käufer jedenfalls nicht "unzumutbar" iSv. § 440.



biketiger2 schrieb:


> PS: Ich mache übrigens die Garantiesachen in meiner Firma von morgens bis abends.


 Das ist ja gut - oder auch nicht, hier geht es aber doch um Gewährleistung und nicht um Garantie.


----------



## mofa75 (27. April 2020)

Sagt mal, muss die Sattelklemme selbst auch mit Carbon-Montagepaste eingeschmiert werden und zusätzlich auch die Klemmfläche darunter? Die Sattelstütze muss eingeschmiert werden, so viel weiss ich.


----------



## mofa75 (28. April 2020)

Hi. Bin immernoch auf der Suche nach dem Knackgeräusch. Sagt mal, muss sie s25 Blattfederstütze auch ZWISCHEN den Blattfedern mit Carbonpaste benetzt werden? Vielleicht liegt's ja daran.


----------



## filiale (28. April 2020)

Nein, dazwischen muß keine Paste. Es sei denn sie verschiebt sich, dann bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## el martn (28. April 2020)

mofa75 schrieb:


> Hi. Bin immernoch auf der Suche nach dem Knackgeräusch. Sagt mal, muss sie s25 Blattfederstütze auch ZWISCHEN den Blattfedern mit Carbonpaste benetzt werden? Vielleicht liegt's ja daran.



Pack da ruhig ordentlich Montagepaste rein!
Sonst wird sie nie leise. 
Steht übrigens auch in der Bedienungsanleitung (bei der baugleichen Ergon Stütze).


----------



## mofa75 (28. April 2020)

el martn schrieb:


> Pack da ruhig ordentlich Montagepaste rein!
> Sonst wird sie nie leise.
> Steht übrigens auch in der Bedienungsanleitung (bei der baugleichen Ergon Stütze).


Danke euch. Teste ich!


----------



## biketiger2 (28. April 2020)

mofa75 schrieb:


> Danke euch. Teste ich!


Ich habe Gewebeklebeband zwischen die zwei Hälften gemacht. Dadurch ist die Stütze jetzt mehr rund als oval und rutscht auch nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stecki99 (3. Mai 2020)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Hmm, auf die Gefahr hin, dass das hier in den offtopic Jurathread ausartet...
> 
> 
> Danke, ich kenne das BGB. Genau, das klingt schon anders: u.a. erst nach zwei erfolglosen Nachbesserungen kann man zurücktreten. Also im Fall von beetle367 (noch) nicht. Der Verkäufer hat vor einem Rücktritt grundsätzlich immer ein Recht auf Nacherfüllung. Nochmals: "Wandlung" gibt es vielleicht in der Kirche, im Kaufrecht aber nicht mehr.
> ...



Danke! Wenigstens jemand, der Falschaussagen richtig stellt. 

Manchmal frage ich mich, ob einige, die hier großartige Ratschläge geben wollen, denn überhaupt Ahnung von dem ganzen Kram haben. Erst recht, wenn sie angeblich den ganzen Tag Garantiefälle abwickeln, aber offenbar nichtmal zwischen Garantie und Gewährleistung unterscheiden können. Und die Händler dürfen sich dann mit Kunden rumschlagen, die meinen es besser zu wissen. Nicht etwa, weil sie das Gesetz tatsächlich kennen, sondern nur weil im Internet mal einer gesagt hat, dass... 

Also danke für deine Richtigstellung hinsichtlich der Nachbesserung. ?


----------



## biketiger2 (3. Mai 2020)

Wie ich an anderer Stelle schon sagte:
Garantie: Kunde - Hersteller
Gewährleistung: Kunde - Verkäufer
Bei mir im Autohaus läuft die tägliche Arbeit halt unter dem vom Hersteller so benutzen Begriff Garantiesachbearbeiter. Dann behält man das halt umgangssprachlich bei. Mit Studium und dutzenden Lehrgängen bin ich halt gut im Thema drin.


----------



## chicken07 (4. Mai 2020)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> Garantie: Kunde - Hersteller
> Gewährleistung: Kunde - Verkäufer



Sorry, auch das stimmt so verkürzt nicht. Auch ein bloßer Verkäufer kann z.B. ein Garantieversprechen geben. Wen es interessiert: Auf den Seiten des BMJV ist ein guter Überblick über beide Institute:


----------



## Soleikagod (4. Mai 2020)

Kann jemand was zu den aktuellen Lieferzeiten sagen. Mein Exceed war ab Lager lieferbar. Am 23.4 bestellt und noch nicht versandt :-(


----------



## stecki99 (4. Mai 2020)

Soleikagod schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zu den aktuellen Lieferzeiten sagen. Mein Exceed war ab Lager lieferbar. Am 23.4 bestellt und noch nicht versandt :-(



Ja, Canyon selber informiert dazu auf der Homepage.


----------



## filiale (4. Mai 2020)

Soleikagod schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zu den aktuellen Lieferzeiten sagen. Mein Exceed war ab Lager lieferbar. Am 23.4 bestellt und noch nicht versandt :-(



Feiertag, Corona, eventuell hat das noch nicht jeder bemerkt.


----------



## Soleikagod (4. Mai 2020)

5-7 Tage sind aber nicht 10-15 ;-) 
Und die geben ja einen Liefertermin an. Der schon großzügig bemessen war...


----------



## chicken07 (4. Mai 2020)

Hab am 24. morgens bestellt und warte auch weiterhin auf den Versand. @Soleikagod Du kannst ja mal kurz hier schreiben, wenn Du eine Versandbestätigung hast. 

Man sollte nur nicht damit rechnen, dass man das Rad bald nach Übergabe an DHL auch kriegt. Bei denen sieht es ja nicht viel besser aus im Moment...


----------



## stecki99 (4. Mai 2020)

Heute ist aber erst der 6. Werktag nach deiner Bestellung. Also entspannt bleiben. Und wenn du es genau wissen willst, warum fragst du dann nicht bei Canyon nach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soleikagod (4. Mai 2020)

Weil der Chat nicht geht und ich an der Hotline nr 286 war und man auf email nach 5 Tagen ne Antwort bekommt ;-)
Bin entspannt ;-) Wollte halt nur wissen ob jemand vielleicht auch in dem Zeitraum bestellt hat. Grüße


----------



## stecki99 (4. Mai 2020)

Ja, Corona zwingt uns ein wenig zurück zur Geduld. Und das ist vielleicht ganz gut so. Ich drücke aber die Daumen, dass du dein Rad bald bekommst.


----------



## tille123 (4. Mai 2020)

Ich habe da auch mal eine kurze Frage an die Experten.
Ich habe mein Exceed am 24.04. bei Canyon bestellt(war auf Lager). Ist ein Jobrad.
Laut der Auftragsbestätigung wäre der vorraussichtliche Versandtermin zwischen dem 27.04 - 01.05. gewesen.
Von Jobrad habe ich am 30.04 die Bestätigung bekommen, dass das Rad bestellt wurde und ich über die Lieferzeit von Canyon informiert werde. 
Im Online Konto steht der Status wie von anfang an auf "Bestätigt". Was sagt mir dieser Status jetzt aus?
Aktuell ist das Exceed 7.0 mit der Rahmengröße S nicht mehr auf Lager (Versand 15.06 - 19.06.). 
Wisst ihr ob die Räder bei Kauf schon für den Kunden reserviert werden, oder erst wenn alles durch ist (Jobrad) und ich jetzt bis Juni warten darf?


----------



## Martinwurst (4. Mai 2020)

Versand bis 1.5.

Und was war der 1.5.? Richtig, ein Feiertag.
Was war am 2.5. und 3.5.? Wochenende.
Also wären sie noch bei ihrer Angabe, wenn sie heute versenden.


----------



## Soleikagod (4. Mai 2020)

Ich habe die Rückmeldung, dass meins diese Woche nicht mehr verschickt wird. Noch schlimmer steht’s um Räder mit Job Rad oder Finanzierung. Da sind die Vorlaufzeiten noch länger 

Grüße


----------



## tille123 (4. Mai 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Versand bis 1.5.
> 
> Und was war der 1.5.? Richtig, ein Feiertag.
> Was war am 2.5. und 3.5.? Wochenende.
> Also wären sie noch bei ihrer Angabe, wenn sie heute versenden.




Ist mir schon klar was am 01.05. war.
Beantwortet aber nicht die gestellten Fragen.
Ich habe Zeit zu warten, dass ist nicht das Problem. Wollte halt gerne Infos zu den beiden Fragen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yukon100 (4. Mai 2020)

Also ich habe mein Exceed 7.0 M in schwarz am 23.04  bestellt Geld überwiesen, also kein Paypal und heute die Versandbestätigung bekommen.


----------



## chicken07 (6. Mai 2020)

Habe am 24.4. bestellt und heute auch eine DHL-Sendungsnummer bekommen (elektr. Ankündigung bei DHL). Bin mal gespannt, wann das Paket von DHL abgeholt wird. Das kann ja im Moment wohl so 5-6 Tage dauern.


----------



## Soleikagod (6. Mai 2020)

Bei mir war es heute auch der Fall. Am 23. bestellt. Bin gespannt ;-) Hoffe doch, dass da täglich nen großer LKW vorfährt


----------



## yukon100 (6. Mai 2020)

Ich habe zwar die Sendungsnummer erhalten, von DHL abgeholt worden ist mein Rad wohl auch noch nicht.
Der Sohn meines Nachbarn hat ebenfalls ein neues Rad einen 1/2 Tag nach mir bestellt. Die Bestellnummer von ihm ist um 4500 höher als meine. Das werden nicht alles Rad Bestellungen sein, aber man sieht was da gerade bei Canyon ab geht, ebenfalls mit Abstandsbeschränkungen bei der Montage und Auslieferung, wahrscheinlich 2 Team Betrieb usw.  Ich würde natürlich mein Rad auch am Liebsten direkt haben, wir werden  aber alle nicht daran sterben, wenn es 1-2;Wochen länger dauert. Ich denke wir haben aktuell andere Probleme und müssen auch in anderen Bereichen lernen geduldig zu sein.


----------



## chicken07 (8. Mai 2020)

Soleikagod schrieb:


> Hoffe doch, dass da täglich nen großer LKW vorfährt


Ja, laut Canyon-Hotline ist das genau so und trotzdem zu wenig für den momentanen täglichen Paket-Output.

Bei mir lautet der DHL-Status mittlerweile „Vorbereitung für den Weitertransport“ und die voraussichtliche Zustellung ist für Montag angekündigt. Ich bleibe mal vorsichtig pessimistisch


----------



## beetle367 (9. Mai 2020)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand an eine Exceed CF SL 8.0 in XL interessiert ist, kann sich bei mir melden.
> Es ist neu im Karton und wurde noch nicht aufgebaut. Ich soll es im Laufe der nächsten Woche im Austausch gegen mein vorheriges bekommen.



Hat sich erledigt.
Bike ist zurück bei Canyon und ich habe mein Geld wieder.


----------



## yukon100 (10. Mai 2020)

Mein Exceed 7.0, bestellt am 23.04, ist gestern geliefert worden. Die Vormontage von Canyon war in Ordnung, d.h. Lenker und Pedale  wurde von mir montiert, in der Gabel Luft eingestellt und nach der ersten Probefahrt ein Bremssattel nachjustiert. Also alles im Rahmen und vollkommen normal bei einem neuen Rad. Jetzt fehlen leider nur die Marathons, vielleicht gibt es im Herbst ja noch was, ansonsten halt nächstes Jahr.


----------



## chicken07 (10. Mai 2020)

Na, das ging ja dann recht schnell bei Dir. Dann (weiterhin) viel Spaß mit dem Rad!


----------



## Soleikagod (14. Mai 2020)

Meins kam heute. Hinterradbremse undicht. Keine bremswirkung Flüssigkeit läuft aus. Vorbau ein Gewinde defekt. Hatte das Rad am 23.4 bestellt. Bin stink sauer. Niemals hat das Rad jemand Probe gefahren. Unverschämtheit. Bin fassungslos das sowas ausgeliefert wird. Hotline nicht erreichbar


----------



## chicken07 (14. Mai 2020)

Oh, das klingt nicht gut. Den Ärger kann ich gut nachvollziehen, mein „Beileid“. Klingt ja auch nicht nach Transportschaden, oder?

Würde ja sagen, schick es zurück und bestell ein Neues, aber das habe ich selbst heute vor 3 Wochen gemacht und warte immer noch auf das neue Rad. Kann davon also nur abraten, wenn Du das selbst beheben und ggf. ne kleine Entschädigung von Canyon bekommen kannst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soleikagod (14. Mai 2020)

Ne kein Transportschaden. Selber beheben keine ahnung. Denke mal dass die Bremse neu befüllt und entlüftet werden müsste.
Kann aber auch irgendwo undicht sek.  Läuft an der Leitung oben raus wenn man zieht.


----------



## Martinwurst (14. Mai 2020)

Das ist die berühmte Canyon Montage und Qualitätssicherung. 

Tipp: Solang du nicht auf das Rad unbedingt angewiesen bist, weil es preislich nichts Vergleichbares mehr gibt -> umtauschen und wo anders kaufen. 
Sonst wirst du jetzt wochenlang oder sogar 2,3 Monate auf Austauschteile oder eine Reparatur warten.


----------



## Soleikagod (14. Mai 2020)

Habe ja schon 2 Canyon Räder, die damals sehr gut waren. Werde die Bremse hier machen lassen und mir das Geld erstatten lassen. Hab ich damals bei einem umwerfer auch gemacht. Ist für Canyon auch billiger als 2x Versand. Was noch aufgefallen ist, dass ein Gewinde der Lenkeranschlagssicherung auch komplett hinüber ist. Da lässt sich die Schraube nicht reindrehen. Man sieht aber dass dieses Teil mal
Montiert war. Keine Ahnung wie die das bei Canyon hinbekommen haben


----------



## Martinwurst (14. Mai 2020)

Das ist natürlich auch eine Lösung, sollten keine speziellen Teile von Canyon benötigt werden.
Aber normalerweise musst du vorher mit denen in Kontakt gehen und dann eine Freigabe bis xx Euro bekommen für die Werkstatt oder so.
Im Zweifel würd ich aber das Teil zurückschicken, solang es nocht geht, eh ich mich ewig lange damit rumärgere.


----------



## filiale (15. Mai 2020)

Wenn der Mechaniker an diesem Rad so viel gepfuscht hat, wer weiß wo da noch versteckte Mängel liegen. Ich würde es zurückschicken.


----------



## Martinwurst (18. Mai 2020)

Ich habe mal ne Frage an diejenigen, die aus dem 2019er Modelljahr ein Canyon Exceed CF SL 6.0 Pro Race haben:

Welche Reifen waren bei euch standardmäßig verbaut?
Die Schwalbe Rocket Ron in der einfachen Performancemischung.
Aber als Lite oder als tubeless-ready Variante?
Wenn tubeless-ready, müssten am Reifen 3 graue Kästchen sein und in einem davon TR oder so stehen.

Danke


----------



## Cuthepro (18. Mai 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne Frage an diejenigen, die aus dem 2019er Modelljahr ein Canyon Exceed CF SL 6.0 Pro Race haben:
> 
> Welche Reifen waren bei euch standardmäßig verbaut?
> Die Schwalbe Rocket Ron in der einfachen Performancemischung.
> ...


War nur die Liteversion verbaut


----------



## SLuke (18. Mai 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne Frage an diejenigen, die aus dem 2019er Modelljahr ein Canyon Exceed CF SL 6.0 Pro Race haben:
> 
> Welche Reifen waren bei euch standardmäßig verbaut?
> Die Schwalbe Rocket Ron in der einfachen Performancemischung.
> ...




Die Frage hat sich mir auch gestellt, zumal bei Schwalbe in der Tabelle keine Kombination aus LiteSkin und Addix Performance Compound aufgelistet wird.

Hab' dort nachgefragt, ich zitiere:
"Bitte Ihren Reifen nur Tubless nutzen, wenn dieser auf der Seitenwand TLE oder TLR vermerkt hat, es gibt vom Schwalbe Rocket Ron auch OEM-Reifen (Erstausrüster) welche in der Performance-Line nicht Tubeless geeignet sind, so wie die Lite-Skin Version."


Meine haben die ersten 1100km locker weggesteckt - ich warte bis sie fertig sind, und hole sie mir dann in der SnakeSkin SpeedGrip Version. Genau genommen warte ich erstmal auf eine Antwort für meine Crash Replacement Anfrage, aber das ist ein anderes Thema


----------



## Martinwurst (18. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte mit der Reifennummer auch bei Schwalbe nachgefragt 

Da hieß es auch, dass das OEM Reifen sind, die so nicht erhältlich sind.
Und dass sie von der Felge springen könnten.
Aber ich glaube der Mitarbeiter dachte, dass die Felgen dann auch nicht tubeless ready sind und hat das deswegen zur Sicherheit dazu gesagt.

Ich fahr mit denen auch weiter bis sie ganz runter sind. Die Seitenwände sind zwar nicht so pannenresistent, aber mittlerweile hält die DocBlue Milch sie auch mehrere Wochen dicht.

Mich hatte nur interessiert, ob sie bei mir was falsch gemacht haben oder andere die gleichen Reifen verbaut hatten.
Weil alles tubeless ready und die Reifen nicht, hat mich gewundert.
War wegen den Angaben auf der Schwalbe Homepage auch erst sicher, dass die in der Größe ja tubeless sein müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuthepro (19. Mai 2020)

SLuke schrieb:


> ...es gibt vom Schwalbe Rocket Ron auch OEM-Reifen (Erstausrüster) welche in der Performance-Line nicht Tubeless geeignet sind, so wie die Lite-Skin Version."











						Schwalbe Rocket Ron Performance ADDIX LiteSkin 29" Faltreifen
					

Die Rakete hat gezündet: der Rocket Ron Performance ADDIX LiteSkin Faltreifen von Schwalbe Diese superleichte " Rakete" erfüllt fast alle Wünsche auf einmal: unglaublich viel Grip bei extrem wenig Gewicht und Rollwiderstand, dazu alle technischen Fi




					www.bike-components.de
				



da gibts ihn zu kaufen...


----------



## Martinwurst (19. Mai 2020)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> da gibts ihn zu kaufen...


Eben nicht. den 2.1er gibts ja auch laut Schwalbe Homepage, es geht um den 2.25er


----------



## chicken07 (20. Mai 2020)

Mein Umtausch-Rad (Exceed 9.0) ist heute geliefert worden. Ich hatte am 24.4. neu bestellt, weil das zuvor gelieferte Rad einen kleinen Riss am Oberrohr hatte, von dem auch Canyon per Foto-Diagnose nicht auf Anhieb sagen konnte, ob das nur ein Lackschaden oder eine Veränderung am Carbon selbst war. Rücksendung und Gutschrift liefen recht problemlos, damals konnte man ja noch telefonisch Kontakt aufnehmen .

Das neue Rad ist zum Glück (trotz eines kleinen seitlichen Lochs im Karton) unbeschädigt. Die Vorbauschrauben musste ich allerdings im Karton zusammensuchen und für die aufgesteckte Sattelklemme ist leider gar keine Schraube dabei. Zum Glück habe ich noch eine passende Sattelklemme, sonst wäre das recht ärgerlich. Das wird wohl momentan etwas dauern, bis Canyon die nachliefert...


----------



## Soleikagod (20. Mai 2020)

Sei froh. Bei mir hatte man die Vorbauschrauben mit Gewalt krumm reingedreht und die Gewinde beschädigt. Alles in allem bin ich echt enttäuscht. Meine 2 alten Canyon Räder waren total problemlos.


----------



## Soleikagod (21. Mai 2020)

Kann jemand Angaben zu den Reynolds TR249c machen? Die finde ich auf der Reynolds Homepage nicht. Nur 249 und 249s. Welche Naben sind da verbaut und wie schwer sind die?


----------



## JohnDoe79 (23. Mai 2020)

hallo zusammen,
ist am cf SL rahmen auch eine innenverlegte Variostütze verbaubar? beim SLX steht es ja explizit dabei. Oder unterscheiden sich die eh nur durch das Carbon?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (23. Mai 2020)

hier stand unfug


----------



## filiale (23. Mai 2020)

Aber


JohnDoe79 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> ist am cf SL rahmen auch eine innenverlegte Variostütze verbaubar? beim SLX steht es ja explizit dabei. Oder unterscheiden sich die eh nur durch das Carbon?
> 
> Danke und Grüße



Das CF SLX Frameset, wo es dabei steht, ist der alte Rahmen mit 12x142mm (non boost). Beim neuen Rahmen ist das extern nicht vorgesehen. Du könntest aber unter Umständen über das Tretlager verlegen.


----------



## JohnDoe79 (23. Mai 2020)

ok, danke für die antwort.

würde dann ggfls. extern verlegen. gibt es eine Möglichkeit so einen "Kabelhalter" wie er hier im Bild an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs zu sehen ist, nachträglich zu installieren (verkleben)?








						Vecnum moveLOC xc: Die ultraleichte Variostütze | Prime Mountainbiking
					

380 Gramm und 100 mm - das sind die harten Fakten der moveLOC xc des Allgäuer Herstellers Vecnum. Was die Dropper Post alles kann, zeigen wir hier.




					prime-mountainbiking.de
				




würde jetzt ungern Kabelbinder um das komplette Oberrohr verlegen wollen...


----------



## filiale (23. Mai 2020)

Ich würde versuchen die Leitung über das Tretlager zu verlegen. Das sollte passen, ich hatte das Tretlager schon 2 mal draußen. Du brauchst aber am Steuerrohr eine andere Abdeckung mit 1 Öffnung mehr um mit der Leitung am Lenker rauszukommen. Die mußt Du bei Canyon im Chat/email/Telefon bestellen. Teilenummer findest Du in den Explosionszeichnungen:



			https://www.canyon.com/on/demandware.static/-/Library-Sites-canyon-shared/default/dwcef3d216/explosiondrawings/2020/exceed/M099-01_M100-01_BOM.pdf
		


Da sieht man auch wie die dropper post Leitung verlegt wird (mit Schaumstoffhülle gegen klappern)


----------



## JohnDoe79 (24. Mai 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich würde versuchen die Leitung über das Tretlager zu verlegen. Das sollte passen, ich hatte das Tretlager schon 2 mal draußen. Du brauchst aber am Steuerrohr eine andere Abdeckung mit 1 Öffnung mehr um mit der Leitung am Lenker rauszukommen. Die mußt Du bei Canyon im Chat/email/Telefon bestellen. Teilenummer findest Du in den Explosionszeichnungen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perfekt. Danke.
In der Zeichnung scheinen nur 37 und 38 vertauscht oder ist das sowieso das selbe?

Mund tretlager muss auf jeden Fall raus meinst Du, oder? Oder kommt man da auch so rum durch die Öffnung unten am Unterrohr?


----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2020)

Du kannst versuchen einen Draht oder etwas anderes um die Kurve zu bekommen. Tretlager muß ja nur an einer Seite raus, dann kannste die Hülse in der Mitte auch rausziehen. Oder Du löst die Schaltzugführung unter dem Tretlager. Damit könnte es auch klappen.


----------



## JohnDoe79 (25. Mai 2020)

Und weil es so schön ist gleich noch eine andere Frage zur Canyon S25 VCLS 2.0 CF Sattelstütze.
Gibt es hier verschiedene Klemmen für das Sattelgestell?
Ich habe einen (nicht Carbon) Ergon SM Pro. Der scheint mir nicht zu den Klemmen der SZ zu passen. Kann das sein, dass man hier nochmal nachordern  muss?
Auf der Seite leider keinerlei Hinweis. Richte mich schon auf drei weitere Wochen Wartezeit ein...


----------



## pristo (25. Mai 2020)

S25 + Ergon SM30 passt bei mir einwandfrei mit den normalen Klammern.


----------



## JohnDoe79 (25. Mai 2020)

pristo schrieb:


> S25 + Ergon SM30 passt bei mir einwandfrei mit den normalen Klammern.


Könntest bei Gelegenheit mal von Sicht hinten auf Sattel abfotografieren wie die Klemmbacken stehen? Bei mir sind da gut sichtbare Lücken zwischen den Klemmbacken und dem Gestell.


----------



## filiale (25. Mai 2020)

JohnDoe79 schrieb:


> Und weil es so schön ist gleich noch eine andere Frage zur Canyon S25 VCLS 2.0 CF Sattelstütze.
> Gibt es hier verschiedene Klemmen für das Sattelgestell?
> Ich habe einen (nicht Carbon) Ergon SM Pro. Der scheint mir nicht zu den Klemmen der SZ zu passen. Kann das sein, dass man hier nochmal nachordern  muss?
> Auf der Seite leider keinerlei Hinweis. Richte mich schon auf drei weitere Wochen Wartezeit ein...



Es gibt 7x7 und 7x9. Du kannst die 7x9 Klemme bei Canyon nachbestellen wenn es notwendig wäre. Kostet 10 Euro plus Versand. Aber bei einem Alugestell hat man fast immer 7x7. Sollte also passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (26. Mai 2020)

Richtig, 7x9 sind meist Carbonrails. Die sind (ich habe zumindest nie welche gesehen) immer leicht oval.


----------



## filiale (26. Mai 2020)

Ja die sind oval, ich hab sowas.


----------



## tille123 (27. Mai 2020)

Ich habe mein erstes Canyon Bike (Exceed) erhalten.
Nur kurze Frage an euch, soll man diese Aufkleber dran lassen oder kommen die ab?


----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2020)

tille123 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein erstes Canyon Bike (Exceed) erhalten.
> Nur kurze Frage an euch, soll man diese Aufkleber dran lassen oder kommen die ab?



Der am Unterrohr muß bleiben ! Ist die Seriennummer.
Der Rote kann ab.


----------



## el martn (28. Mai 2020)

tille123 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein erstes Canyon Bike (Exceed) erhalten.
> Nur kurze Frage an euch, soll man diese Aufkleber dran lassen oder kommen die ab?



Die mit Größe und Kategorie kann ab.

Der große weiße Klebi auf der Unterseite sollte auf der Schutzfolie sein. Kann weg, dient dem Verpacker/Lagerist dein Rad zu zuordnen. 

Der kleine ist unter einer Schutzfolie und muss bleiben. Rahmennummer.


----------



## Soleikagod (31. Mai 2020)

Mein Exceed 7.0 aus 2020 hat nach 300km nen Riss an der Kettenstrebe. Selbst wenn es nur der Lack ist darf das nicht sein meiner Meinung nach. Kein Sturz oder ähnliches. Nun wird es dieses Jahr nix mehr mit MTB ?? Hin und her Schickerei nun.


----------



## mogwai1904 (31. Mai 2020)

Wie sieht es mit breiteren Reifen am Exceed aus, z.B. Conti MK und Cross King in 2.3? Passen die Reifen in den Rahmen?


----------



## chicken07 (2. Juni 2020)

@mogwai1904 Laut Canyon sind ja 2,25 Zoll das Maximum.

Schon nach den ersten beiden Touren knackt mein Exceed. Erst kaum wahrnehmbar, mittlerweile recht laut. Ich denke, es kommt aus der Radmitte (Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme, Sattel selbst, Kettenblatt oder Tretlager)...wie ich das hasse. Mache mich jetzt mal auf genauere Ursachensuche.

@mofa75 Du scheinst ja ein ähnliches Problem gehabt zu haben. Ist es mittlerweile ruhig bei Dir? Falls ja, woran hat es gelegen?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## mofa75 (2. Juni 2020)

chicken07 schrieb:


> @mogwai1904 Laut Canyon sind ja 2,25 Zoll das Maximum.
> 
> Schon nach den ersten beiden Touren knackt mein Exceed. Erst kaum wahrnehmbar, mittlerweile recht laut. Ich denke, es kommt aus der Radmitte (Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme, Sattel selbst, Kettenblatt oder Tretlager)...wie ich das hasse. Mache mich jetzt mal auf genauere Ursachensuche.
> 
> ...


Hallo. Nach einigen Versuchen war es bei mir  die Blattfeder Sattelstütze.  Hatte mal eine 5€ Alu Sattelstütze montiert und siehe da, Knacken war weg.  Habe die Stütze bei Canyon reklamiert und ich bekomme eine neue. VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicken07 (2. Juni 2020)

Okay. Weißt Du, was genau das Problem an der Stütze ist?  An meinem alten Exceed hatte ich mit der S25 jahrelang nie ein Geräusch-Problem...


----------



## mofa75 (2. Juni 2020)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Okay. Weißt Du, was genau das Problem an der Stütze ist?  An meinem alten Exceed hatte ich mit der S25 jahrelang nie ein Geräusch-Problem...


Nein ist mir ein Rätsel. Teste einfach mal mit einer anderen Stütze. Hast du auch die s25?


----------



## chicken07 (2. Juni 2020)

Ja, die S25 am SLX. Ich vermute aber, dass es  bei mir die Schraubwürger-Sattelklemme ist...


----------



## olligpunkt (4. Juni 2020)

Was schätzt ihr kann man noch für ein Exceed 7.9 aus 2017, Gr. M in schwarz verlangen? Zustand super, ca. 1800km gelaufen. Mit Eagle X01, DT-Swiss XR1501. Umbau auf Sid Charger RL, Magura MT4 und Reverb Sattelstütze 150mm.


----------



## JohnDoe79 (6. Juni 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich würde versuchen die Leitung über das Tretlager zu verlegen. Das sollte passen, ich hatte das Tretlager schon 2 mal draußen. Du brauchst aber am Steuerrohr eine andere Abdeckung mit 1 Öffnung mehr um mit der Leitung am Lenker rauszukommen. Die mußt Du bei Canyon im Chat/email/Telefon bestellen. Teilenummer findest Du in den Explosionszeichnungen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



top, danke nochmal. Bestellung ist bereits raus.

Wo ich mir aktuell noch schwer tue: welche Dropper kann ich verbauen?
Ich hatte eine mit 185mm verstellbar im Auge, z.B. https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/seatpost-divine-185-30-9.html.
Aktuell ist eine Stütze mit 400mm Länge verbaut, die Divine wäre 516mm.
Die aktuelle ist 28cm ausgefahren (von Oberkante Sattelklemme bis Mitte Sattelstreben) ==> die Divine würde dann also 516mm-280 mm = 236mm im Rahmen versenkt sein (reiner Anteil Stütze ca. 200mm (ohne die Zug-Befestigung unten an der Stütze).
Für das Exceed lese ich max. Einstecktiefe 240mm. Das sollte dann noch passen oder ist das schon arg grenzwertig und lieber die 150mm Version mit Gesamtlänge von 466mm?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Soleikagod (8. Juni 2020)

Bezüglich meines Risses im Rahmen hat Canyon nun nach 1 Woche geantwortet. Man leitet es an die Werkstatt weiter die sich dann in ca 4 Wochen meldet. Erst dann kann ich es einschicken. Sprachlos. Hab auch keine Lust auf eine Rückgabe weil ich schon paar Sachen geändert hatte.  
Naja. Hilft nur warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## penkoemen (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich bekomme die Tage mein neues Exceed CF SL 7.0 und möchte dann eine absenkbare Sattelstütze nachrüsten. Gibt es dabei irgendwas zu beachten, außer das sie wohl 30,9 cm Durchmesser haben sollte, eine Innenverlegung möglich ist und ich würde dann eine Absenkung von 125mm in Betracht ziehen. Da ich schon zwei RockShox hatte und mit beiden zufrieden war, werde ich mich dann wahrscheinlich wieder für diese entscheiden. Ich wäre euch für ein paar Tipps dankbar.


----------



## JohnDoe79 (9. Juni 2020)

penkoemen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bekomme die Tage mein neues Exceed CF SL 7.0 und möchte dann eine absenkbare Sattelstütze nachrüsten. Gibt es dabei irgendwas zu beachten, außer das sie wohl 30,9 cm Durchmesser haben sollte, eine Innenverlegung möglich ist und ich würde dann eine Absenkung von 125mm in Betracht ziehen. Da ich schon zwei RockShox hatte und mit beiden zufrieden war, werde ich mich dann wahrscheinlich wieder für diese entscheiden. Ich wäre euch für ein paar Tipps dankbar.


bisschen weiter oben findest Du Hinweise von @filiale bzgl. was Du bei Canyon nachbestellen musst, um die Stütze zu verlegen.
Ansonsten warte ich auf gerade auf die Lieferung. Ich versuche es mit der 185mm Hub Variante denke ich. Sollte auch in den Rahmen passen.


----------



## penkoemen (11. Juni 2020)

JohnDoe79 schrieb:


> bisschen weiter oben findest Du Hinweise von @filiale bzgl. was Du bei Canyon nachbestellen musst, um die Stütze zu verlegen.
> Ansonsten warte ich auf gerade auf die Lieferung. Ich versuche es mit der 185mm Hub Variante denke ich. Sollte auch in den Rahmen passen.


Ich hab das PDF von @finale schon gesehen und will das der Remotehebel dann links befestigt wird. Aber ich blick auf der Explosionszeichnung nicht richtig durch welches Teil dafür dann benötigt wird. Hast du deine 185mm Hub schon verbaut bzw. wo baust du deinen Remote hin und welches Teil hast du bei Canyon bestellt?


----------



## JohnDoe79 (14. Juni 2020)

penkoemen schrieb:


> Ich hab das PDF von @finale schon gesehen und will das der Remotehebel dann links befestigt wird. Aber ich blick auf der Explosionszeichnung nicht richtig durch welches Teil dafür dann benötigt wird. Hast du deine 185mm Hub schon verbaut bzw. wo baust du deinen Remote hin und welches Teil hast du bei Canyon bestellt?


ich habe das gesamte Dropper Post Kit bestellen wollen, Antwort von Canyon:

Das von Dir ausgesuchte Kit ist zwar das richtige, leider ist es jedoch aktuell nicht auf Lager und hat sehr lange Vorlaufzeit. Eigentlich brauchst Du aber auch nur die Teile Nr. 32, 12 und bei Bedarf 38. Die habe ich alle einzeln zum Preis von jeweils 2,95 € zuzüglich Versandkosten lagernd.

Ansonsten kannst Du den Hebel verbauen wo Du willst (der Hebel sollte halt für die entsprechende Lenkerseite sein - bei nem klassischen Trigger z.B.)


----------



## penkoemen (14. Juni 2020)

Für was ist denn die Nummer 38? Die kann ich in der Liste gar nicht finden, nur in der Zeichnung und da sieht das aus wie wenn das der Zug wäre. Hast du die Dinger dann schon bestellt? 
Ich hätte da noch ne andere Frage an euch alle.
Würde gerne den Lockout Remote von der SID Gabel entfernen, da ich den nicht benötige. Gibt es da eine Abdeckkappe bzw. eine Kappe mit der ich die Gabel auch ohne die Lenkerfernbedienung manuell blockieren/deblockieren kann und wenn ja, wo bekomme ich die her? Hab schon mal auf der Homepage bei Sram geschaut aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## stecki99 (14. Juni 2020)

penkoemen schrieb:


> Würde gerne den Lockout Remote von der SID Gabel entfernen, da ich den nicht benötige. Gibt es da eine Abdeckkappe bzw. eine Kappe mit der ich die Gabel auch ohne die Lenkerfernbedienung manuell blockieren/deblockieren kann und wenn ja, wo bekomme ich die her? Hab schon mal auf der Homepage bei Sram geschaut aber nichts gefunden.



Alles, was du benötigts, findest du auf der Homepage von Sram. 

Im Speziellen hier (Seite 87 und 88): https://www.servicearchive.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/rockshox_spc_-_rev_h_1.pdf


----------



## penkoemen (14. Juni 2020)

stecki99 schrieb:


> Alles, was du benötigts, findest du auf der Homepage von Sram.
> 
> Im Speziellen hier (Seite 87 und 88): https://www.servicearchive.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/rockshox_spc_-_rev_h_1.pdf


Bitte entschuldigt meine fragerrei aber ich bin da noch nicht so fit mit dem Thema. Dann sollte es das Teil so oder?


10a 11.4018.082.010 FORK COMPRESSION DAMPER KNOB KIT - CROWN CHRC (INCLUDES KNOB & SCREW) - SID SELECT B4 (2020), SID SL SELECT C1 (2021)
 
Kann ich das direkt da bestellen oder bekomm ich das auch woanders her?


----------



## stecki99 (14. Juni 2020)

penkoemen schrieb:


> Bitte entschuldigt meine fragerrei aber ich bin da noch nicht so fit mit dem Thema. Dann sollte es das Teil so oder?
> 
> 
> 10a 11.4018.082.010FORK COMPRESSION DAMPER KNOB KIT - CROWN CHRC (INCLUDES KNOB & SCREW) - SID SELECT B4 (2020), SID SL SELECT C1 (2021)
> ...



Wenn bei dir die SID SELECT verbaut ist, dann ja. Bei der SELECT+ wäre es Pos. 11a und bei der ULTIMATE die Pos. 12a.

Such einfach anhand der Teilenummer (11.4018.082.010 oder entsprechend) über Google ein Angebot im Netz oder geh mit der Nummer zum Händler deines Vertrauens und lass es durch ihn direkt bei SRAM bestellen. Du als Endkunde kannst bei SRAM direkt - meines Wissens nach - nicht bestellen.


----------



## chicken07 (19. Juni 2020)

Gestern bei Instagram entdeckt. Laut postender Person ist das ohne Sprung o.Ä. in einer schnellen Kurve auf einer Waldautobahn passiert. Rad war 2 Monate alt...


----------



## stecki99 (19. Juni 2020)

Na sicher. Der ist ohne weiteres einfach so gebrochen. Schon verrückt, was laut Aussage von manchen so einfach passiert. Mit anderen Worten: Kann man glauben, muss man aber nicht. 

Diese Räder überstehen Weltcup-Rennen, brechen aber auf Waldautobahnen einfach kaputt? Kurios!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (19. Juni 2020)

Man weiß ja nicht was er vorher damit gemacht hat. Eventuell hat sich der Bruch über Wochen ausgedehnt.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (19. Juni 2020)

Grundsätzlich kann ja immer mal ein Montagsrad dabei sein. Aber alle drei Streben auf einmal durch? Auf einem Forstweg?? Ohne Ankündigung???


----------



## Martinwurst (19. Juni 2020)

Ich hab mal wieder ne Kleinigkeit mit meinem Exceed, wo ich eine Meinung brauche:

Mir ist letztens beim Checken aufgefallen, dass ich so ein metallisches Rasseln höre, wenn ich seitlich gegen Lenker/Rahmen usw. klopfe.

Konnte dann ziemlich schnell den Schaltzug identifizieren, der bei Spannung, wie eine Gitarrensaite gegen den Rahmen innen schwingt.

Habe dann ma das billige China-Endoskop rausgeholt und reingeschaut.

Hier sieht man, wie die Leitungen von außen durch die Platte am Steuerrohr reinkommen. Der Schaumstoff ummanteln die Bremsleitung, der schwarze Kunststoff den Schaltzug:





Wenn ich jetzt weiter nach unten schaue, liegt der blanke Schaltzug frei und kann die Geräusche machen. Eine weiße Hülle kommt erst weiter unten:





Diese zieht sich dann bis runter, wo die Leitung durch die Abdeckung am Tretlager geht:





Meine Frage:
Ist das bei euch auch so oder ist bei mir die Hülle irgendwie nach untern verrutscht.
Was könnt ich da am besten machen? man kommt ja nur gerade so mit dem Finger seitlich rein.
Alternative wäre es einfach so zu lassen, weil man beim Fahren nichts hört.

Vielleicht fandet ihr auch einfach nur die Bilder von Innen interessant


----------



## Juuro (19. Juni 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Vielleicht fandet ihr auch einfach nur die Bilder von Innen interessant


Jepp! ?


----------



## Livestrong.com (19. Juni 2020)

stecki99 schrieb:


> Na sicher. Der ist ohne weiteres einfach so gebrochen. Schon verrückt, was laut Aussage von manchen so einfach passiert. Mit anderen Worten: Kann man glauben, muss man aber nicht.
> 
> Diese Räder überstehen Weltcup-Rennen, brechen aber auf Waldautobahnen einfach kaputt? Kurios!


 +1


----------



## el martn (19. Juni 2020)

*spontane Selbstzerstörung wegen Unterforderung.*

Sicher, geht klar


----------



## janjansenn (22. Juni 2020)

Exceed CF SLX 9.0 Race
					

Viel mehr geht nicht: Das Exceed CF SLX 9.0 Race versprüht aus jeder Faser den Duft der Cross-Country-Arenen dieser Welt! Kompromisslos ausgestattet und mit einem modernen Kohlefaser-Rahmen als stark schlagendem Herz bläst dieses XC-Hardtail zum Angriff!




					www.canyon.com
				




Weiß jemand welche Naben bei dem CF SLX 9.0 verbaut sind? 180 oder 240?


----------



## stecki99 (22. Juni 2020)

janjansenn schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welche Naben bei dem CF SLX 9.0 verbaut sind? 180 oder 240?



Nun, DT Swiss macht da kein Geheimnis draus.









						XRC 1200 SPLINE - Unser leichtestes MTB Laufrad | DT Swiss
					

Unser leichtestes und schnellstes MTB-Laufrad. Wo Carbon auf Keramik trifft und Leichtbau auf Steifigkeit. Liefert dir den entscheidenden Vorteil!



					www.dtswiss.com
				




Gern geschehen!


----------



## janjansenn (23. Juni 2020)

stecki99 schrieb:


> Nun, DT Swiss macht da kein Geheimnis draus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe ich schon gesehen, war mir nur unschlüssig darüber, ob Canyon auch wirklich die 180 verbaut. Weiß nicht wie es euch geht, nur habe ich in der Vergangenheit schon öfters bemerkt, dass der verbaute Nabentyp beim LRS ein anderer ist, als beim Hersteller auf der Seite genannt wird. Beispielsweise statt der 180, "bloß" die 240. 

Ich bedanke mich recht herzlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TilmannG (23. Juni 2020)

Canyon verbaut in vielen Fällen spezielle OEM Produkte. Da weiss dann niemand, welche Parts eigentlich dran oder drin sind, am wenigsten die Praktikant*nen der Canyon Info-hotline. Aber diese Produkte haben in der Regel eine eigene Bezeichnung, z.B. irgendwo einen Zusatz-Buchstaben (fiktiv: XRC 1200 SplineB)


----------



## Soleikagod (27. Juni 2020)

Das gilt auch für die Rednolds Laufräder. Reynolds selber will garnicht sagen was da für naben verbaut sind. Alles ne Wundertüte. Nach 3 Wochen konnte ich mein Rad mach Rahmenbruch nun endlich einschicken. Dann schnell die Amtwort dass die Farbe (schwarz weiß Modell 2020) nicht mehr verfügbar wäre. Man hatte mir nun blau angeboten.  Allerdings bezweifle ich das. Die 2020er Modelle sind in L in schwarz weiß alle noch verfügbar. Nervig. Aktuell keine Antwort. Heißt wieder warten. Und ständig diese email Meldungen. Case geschlossen. Case noch erforderlich? Bla bla.


----------



## Juuro (27. Juni 2020)

Soleikagod schrieb:


> Allerdings bezweifle ich das. Die 2020er Modelle sind in L in schwarz weiß alle noch verfügbar.


Nur weil bei Canyon Kompletträder in der Farbe verfügbar sind heißt das nicht, dass du auch einen Rahmen in der Farbe bekommen kannst. Die werden keinen Rahmen einzeln verschicken der für ein komplettes Rad gedacht war. Sonst haben sie ja die Teile die da dran sollten übrig.


----------



## Soleikagod (27. Juni 2020)

Die müssen doch aus dem aktuellen Jahr Tauschrahmen haben. Es ist ja auch in den ersten 30 Tagen passiert. Da sind die verpflichtet das Rad so wieder zu machen wie es war.


----------



## filiale (27. Juni 2020)

In den AGB steht glaube ich irgendwo, dass die Farbe nicht garantiert ist (kann mich aber auch täuschen).


----------



## Soleikagod (27. Juni 2020)

Dann müssten die halt ein komplett neues nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stecki99 (27. Juni 2020)

Soleikagod schrieb:


> Dann müssten die halt ein komplett neues nehmen.



Hast du das Ganze als Gewährleistungs- oder Garantiefall geltend gemacht?


----------



## Soleikagod (27. Juni 2020)

Ist Gewährleistung.


----------



## stecki99 (27. Juni 2020)

Dann regeln § 439 und 440 BGB ziemlich genau, was der Verkäufer und der Käufer müssen bzw. dürfen.

In deinem Fall kannst du die Nachbesserung zu deinem Rahmen verlangen. Dieser muss der Verkäufer auch nachkommen. Allerdings nur, wenn damit ein für ihn "zumutbarer" finanzieller Aufwand einhergeht. Ansonsten kann er diese Form der Nachbesserung ablehnen. (Und das Demontieren eines kompletten anderen Rades, um dir einen Ersatzrahmen in deiner gewünschten Farbe zu senden, kann durchaus schon reichen, um diese Kosten zu übersteigen.) 

Wenn Canyon die Nachbesserung aufgrund dessen also ablehnt und dir stattdessen einen Rahmen in einer anderen Farbe anbietet, dann kannst du diese Form der Nachbesserung entweder annehmen oder - weil es ohnehin zu keiner erfolgreichen Nachbesserung führt, wenn du auf einen nicht mehr verfügbaren Rahmen bestehst - vom Kauf zurücktreten. In dem Fall müsstest du das Rad aber so zurückgeben, wie du es gekauft hast. Alle Abweichungen davon können als Wertminderung die Erstattung des Kaufbetrags mindern.

Natürlich kannst du dagegen auch den Rechtsweg einlegen, dann müsste Canyon nachweisen, dass die Demontage eines anderen Rades tatsächlich mit unverhältnismäßigen Kosten verbunden wäre. Da kann allerdings dauern, bis es zu einem Urteil kommt.


----------



## Soleikagod (29. Juni 2020)

So weit wird es auch garnicht gehen. Würde den Rahmen ja auch in einer anderen Farbe nehmen. Man hatte mir nur damals gesagt dass ich mich entscheiden kann ob ich es komplett zurückgebe oder man mir den Rahmen tauscht. Habe mich auf Grund der deutlich kürzeren Zeit für letzteres entschieden. Wird schon alles passen.

Grüße


----------



## christian-ab (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo! Würde mir gerne ein neues Mountainbike holen und das Canyon Exceed CF SLX ist ganz oben auf meiner Liste. 

Jetzt habe ich aber gesehen, dass der Rahmen des Exceed CF SLX von 2016 ist und seitdem zwar die Komponenten des Bikes immer wieder aktualisiert wurden aber ich frage mich, ob es für 2021 ein komplett neues Modell geben wird. Andere Hersteller haben bereits die 2021er - Modelle vorgestellt.

Hat jemand eine Vermutung ob wir bald ein neues Canyon Exceed CF SLX sehen werden?


----------



## _SpeedyGonzales (30. Juni 2020)

Der Rahmen wurde vor 1-2 MY auf Boost HR abgeändert ist also nicht mehr ganz der gleiche. Ansonsten wohl eher kaum vorstellbar, dass da schon wieder was neues kommt. Canyons XC Modelle bleiben meist recht lange gleich. Davon abgesehen dominieren Fullys den Markt, ich denke bevor ein neues Exceed kommt gibt es eher wieder Neuerungen am Lux.


----------



## yessurf (30. Juni 2020)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin Canyon 6.0 2020 Besitzer seit Mai 2020. Ich finde das PLV (Saisonstart-Rabatt und versandkostenfrei) ist echt gut. Ein Bisschen Pimp My Ride muss allerdings schon sein. Fahre jetzt Continental Crossking / Raceking tubeless mit der Continental-Milch, und als Sattel den SI XL-R Superflow. Bei der Sattelstütze bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Da ich gerne leichte Trails fahre (soweit ich die hier oben finden kann) rüste ich noch eine Dropperpost nach, um zu herauszufinden, ob mir das mehr Kontrolle gibt.
Für meinen Geschmack arbeitet die Fox Rhythm nicht sensibel genug und ich spiele mit dem Gedanken sie mittelfristig gegen die Rock Shox Sid Ultimate SL Remote 2021 zu tauschen. Die hat allerdings einen konischen (1 1/8 - 1,5 Zoll) Gabelschaft. Passt der überhaupt ins Exceed 2020?
Die RS ist deutlich leichter ist als die Fox. Lohnen sich die Mehrkosten für einen leichteren Laufradsatz zur zusätzlichen Gewichtsreduzierung? Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit den DT Swiss 1501 XC Laufrädern gemacht, vielleicht auch im Vergleich zu den verbauten X1900?

Gruß aus dem hohen Norden


----------



## stecki99 (30. Juni 2020)

Ein leichterer Laufradsatz lohnt sich mehr oder weniger am meisten als "Tuning" am Bike. Denn diese reduzierte rotierende Masse wirst du unmittelbar "erfahren" können. Ich habe jetzt nicht auf dem Schirm, was der 1501 von DT kostet. Gunstig sind die aber auch nicht. Ich kann dir aber sagen, dass ich an meinem Exceed einen Slowbuild-LRS bestend aus einer 28er (Innenweite) Carbonfelge, DT Swiss 180er Straightpull-Nabe (die neue Variante) und DT Swiss Speichen fahre. Der LRS wiegt genial leichte 1230 g, ist bis 110 kg freigegeben und das Fahrgefühl ist einfach der Hammer. Und das ganze wesentlich günstiger als ich es vorher gedacht hätte. 

Bevor du also eine neue Gabel und einen neuen LRS kaufst, überlege, ob an der Gabel wirklich schon alle Einstellungen ausgereizt sind und diese tatsächlich "ersetzt" werden soll, oder ob die Investition in eine neue Gabel ggf. noch Zeit hat und du dir etwas gönnst, von dem du unmittelbar einen deutlich spürbaren Mehrwert hast.


----------



## yessurf (30. Juni 2020)

Moin stecki99,

danke für deine Antwort.
Dein Ansatz ist genau meiner: wo merke ich Gewichtstuning am meisten / ehesten.
Hast den o.g. LRS selbst eingespeicht, oder anfertigen lassen. Ich bin immer PLV orientiert und die passenden XR 1501 Spline one (Alu 1550g) könnte ich online für €779 bekommen. Wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit Carbonfelgen? Da bin ich wahrscheinlich noch zu Alu-old school .
Ich bin am Rumprobieren mit den Einstellungen der Fox, aber auf den ersten Zentimetern Federweg reagiert sie mir einfach nicht sensibel genug. Bei rauerem Gelände ist sie für mich in Ordnung, auch was die Stetigkeit angeht.
Gegen eine längere Benutzung der Gabel hätte ich nichts einzuwenden, da sie ja vom PLV scheinbar ziemlich gut ist. Vielleicht muss ich den Luftdruck mal deutlicher reduzieren.


----------



## stecki99 (30. Juni 2020)

Meine Erfahrungen mit Carbon-Felgen sind durchweg positiv. Ich fahre schon länger welche am Enduro, jetzt auch am Rennrad (Okay, das ist nicht direkt vergleichbar. Aber auch dort habe ich keine Probleme und das Rad fährt sich einfach ganz anders als vorher.) und von dem Satz am Exceed bin ich einfach nur mega begeistert. Und wenn ich dir jetzt sage, dass dieser "nur" knapp 400 EUR mehr gekostet hat als dein bevorzugter 1501. 

Damit du das Ganze auch einordnen kannst: Ich bin mit meinen fahrfertigen 85 kg kein Fliegengewicht und dennoch habe ich nicht das Gefühl, irgendeinen meiner Carbon-LRS ans Limit zu bringen.

Bei den Gabel-Setup ist das immer so eine Sache. ICH mag es am Enduro auch eher soft, sodass ich einen 30er SAG fahre und die Gabel mit Tokens entsprechend progressiver gemacht habe. So ist sie bei leichten Schlägen schön weich, rauscht mir aber im ruppigerem Gelände nicht durch. Beim Exceed hab ich das richtige Setup noch nicht gefunden. Allerdings bevorzuge ich am Hardtail generell eine straffere Abstimmung. Vielleicht wäre der Ansatz mit den Tokens auch eine Idee, um dein Setup zu finden. So kannst du ggf. einen 25er SAG fahren und sie rauscht dir trotzdem nicht direkt durch, wenn es mal holpriger wird. (Und wesentlich günstiger als eine neue Gabel ist es allemal.)

Edit:
Achso... Nee, den LRS hab ich fertig gekauft. Der Anbieter baut dir aber auch einen LRS, wie du ihn gern hättest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yessurf (30. Juni 2020)

Den Ansatz mit den Tokens habe ich gerade recherchiert und  der ist wirklich interessant. Da ich zur Zeit nur 73kg auf die Waage bringe, versuche ich jetzt auch mal 25mm Sag und wenn sie dann durchschlägt, probiere ich die Tokens. €800 ist für mich absolutes Limit für Laufräder.
Nochmal zurück zum Exceed Steuerrohr. Passt da der o.g. tapered Gabelschaft?


----------



## filiale (1. Juli 2020)

unten 1,1.5 und oben 1,1.8 ist heutzutage standard.


----------



## yessurf (1. Juli 2020)

@filiale danke für die Antwort und es bestätigt meine Vermutung.
@stecki99 ich habe mir gestern die MTB Laufradwelt noch einmal genauer angeguckt und war eindeutig zu sehr auf DT Swiss fixiert. Allerdngs bleibt Aluminum meine Wahl bei Felgen. Sehr interessant sind die Newman Evolution SL X A 25. Selbst eingespeicht bietet ein Händler die für unter €700 an. Gewicht unter 1400g.


----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (10. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

mir wurde im Cross-Country-Race Forumvorgeschlagen, dass ich mich an euch Exceed Fahrer wenden soll mit meiner Frage.
Es tut mir leid dass ich hier zwischen die LRS Diskussion grätsche

Und zwar haben wir in der Diskussion schon rausgefunden, dass es ziemlich sicher ein Exceed CF SL wird.
Bin mir aber wegen der Größe ziemlich unsicher. Bin 1,70m mit 79-81er SL.
Canyon sagt zwar noch ein S Rahmen. Mir kommt das aber von den Geometriewerten recht klein vor.

Hat zufällig jemand die gleichen Maße wie ich und kann kurz schreiben welche Größe er fährt. Vielleicht hat auch jemand mit den Maßen einen M Rahmen. Der Unterschied ist nicht wirklich groß und da ich gerne kurze Vorbauten fahre könnte man vielleicht doch auf den M Rahmen gehen.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten.


----------



## pristo (10. Juli 2020)

173 cm groß, Innenbeinlänge 80 cm, Exceed Gr. S, passt bei mir einwandfrei.
Bei Gr. M Überstandshöhe beachten!


----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (11. Juli 2020)

pristo schrieb:


> 173 cm groß, Innenbeinlänge 80 cm, Exceed Gr. S, passt bei mir einwandfrei.
> Bei Gr. M Überstandshöhe beachten!


Ok vielen Dank. Ja bei M ist die Überstandshöhe bei 79 das ist schon recht knapp zumal da schon so 5 cm Platz sein sollten.


----------



## tille123 (11. Juli 2020)

Ich bin 172 cm groß, habe eine Innenbeinlänge von 80 cm und fahre ein Exceed 7.0 on der Gr. S.
Passt genau.


----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (11. Juli 2020)

tille123 schrieb:


> Ich bin 172 cm groß, habe eine Innenbeinlänge von 80 cm und fahre ein Exceed 7.0 on der Gr. S.
> Passt genau.


Perfekt auch dir danke für die Antwort   Ich denke damit ist klar dass ich mit meinen optimistischen 1,70m und SL79 auch das S nehmen werde.


----------



## mtbfux (12. Juli 2020)

173, SL80, Exceed 2018 in M. Passt eigentlich gut. Wobei den sattel würde ich gerne noch weiter vor machen. Ist aber schon ganz vorne. Von daher wäre S vielleicht sogar besser. Aber sonst fühle ich mich richtig wohl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (12. Juli 2020)

Habe nach knapp 2000 km von den serienmäßigen Maxxis-Reifen auf Conti gewechselt: XKing vorn, RaceKing hinten, beide in 2.2 Protection. 

Heute die erste Tour: Ich, in voller CC-Montur etwa 81, 82 kg, finde, dass die Seitenstabilität in Kurven bei 1,8 bar hinten und 1,6 bar vorn bei den Contis noch ein Stückchen besser ist. Auch bieten die Korbacher Pellen m. E. mehr Komfort. Und sie rollen ziemlich geil, ob jetzt besser als Ardent und Icon - hmm... ?

Nachteil: Ich finde die Contis gerade bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten etwas weniger stabil als die Maxxis, da neigt der Lenker ein Stück weit mehr zum Flattern. Dennoch: Ich habe den Wechsel nicht bereut. 

Vielleicht hilft es ja dem einen oder anderen bei der Reifenwahl.


----------



## zscs (15. Juli 2020)

Hi All, just noticed on the Canyon website, not only Exceed SLX models but also the new Exceed SL comes with 12x148 (boost). But the SLX standalone frameset is still 12x142. Do you have any information when will the frameset be available with 12x148?


----------



## filiale (15. Juli 2020)

zscs schrieb:


> Hi All, just noticed on the Canyon website, not only Exceed SLX models but also the new Exceed SL comes with 12x148 (boost). But the SLX standalone frameset is still 12x142. Do you have any information when will the frameset be available with 12x148?



No information available when they plan to replace the old frame with the new one. I suppose they want to empty the stock.


----------



## Soleikagod (15. Juli 2020)

Mein gebrochener Rahmen wurde nun endlich getauscht. Hat ja nur 7 Wochen gedauert. Der neue ist allerdings so dünn lackiert dass an einigen Stellen Linien durchschimmern. Persönlich stört es mich nicht, da man genau hinschauen muss. Aber sowas ist auch wieder typisch Canyon. Schauen die sich sowas vorher nicht an? Hier ein Foto der Linie am Oberrohr. Schimmert an anderen Stellen auch durch.


----------



## Alpde (15. Juli 2020)

Die Linie hat mein 4Jahre alter Rahmen auch schon ,ich glaube das ist typisch Canyon.


----------



## Soleikagod (15. Juli 2020)

Jo hab es jetzt im Forum gefunden. Da fehlen mir wieder die Worte ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinwurst (15. Juli 2020)

Das ist vom Carbon und kein Defekt. Es gibt da schönere und weniger schöne Rahmen.

Ich würds direkt wieder reklamieren, weils kacke ausschaut fürs Geld.

Meiner hat sowas nicht, das scheint nur beim Unterrohr etwas durch, wo es nicht auffällt.


----------



## filiale (16. Juli 2020)

Das ist eine Nahtstelle...bei Canyon normal.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (16. Juli 2020)

Dass das Exceed jetzt einen boost-Hinterbau hat, wundert mich schon etwas. Ich hatte eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass eh bald ein neues Modell kommt, das Exceed wäre mal an der Reihe. Aber wenn sie jetzt noch auf boost upgraden, steht vielleicht so schnell doch nichts Neues an - was meint ihr?


----------



## filiale (16. Juli 2020)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Dass das Exceed jetzt einen boost-Hinterbau hat, wundert mich schon etwas. Ich hatte eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass eh bald ein neues Modell kommt, das Exceed wäre mal an der Reihe. Aber wenn sie jetzt noch auf boost upgraden, steht vielleicht so schnell doch nichts Neues an - was meint ihr?



Das Exceed hat schon seit 2 Jahren boost, andere Hersteller noch viel länger. Canyon war wie immer am spätesten. Daher verstehe ich den Satz: "wenn sie jetzt noch auf boost upgraden" nicht. Sie sind doch schon bei boost. Eventuell meinst Du: "wenn sie jetzt nicht auf boost upgraden" ?
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es bei anderen Herstellern ja auch neue Modelle, trotz vorhandenem boost. Es muß nicht erst einen neuen Standard geben um ein neues Modell zu präsentieren. Oftmals sind es dann nur Kleinigkeiten für den neuen Jahrgang (Design, Aussatttung).


----------



## Mantis83 (16. Juli 2020)

Hallo,
nach 700km mit meinem Exceed knackt es leider und ich kann keine Quelle ausmachen. Es ist mehr ein "klack klack" und eigentlich bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung. Es ist nicht abhängig von der Tretkraft und tritt auch im Stehen auf. D.h. vorne/Sattel Tretlager schließe ich aus- 
Es ist recht auffällig dass es beim kräftigen Bremsen hinten auftritt (aber wie gesagt auch beim Treten, ich kann es nur alt auch mit der Hinterradbremse auslösen, dann knackt es 3-5 mal bis ich dann stehe)

Vielleicht hat einer das auch gehabt und mit einen Tipp geben?


----------



## kleinerblaumann (16. Juli 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Das Exceed hat schon seit 2 Jahren boost, andere Hersteller noch viel länger. Canyon war wie immer am spätesten. Daher verstehe ich den Satz: "wenn sie jetzt noch auf boost upgraden" nicht. Sie sind doch schon bei boost. Eventuell meinst Du: "wenn sie jetzt nicht auf boost upgraden" ?
> Auf der anderen Seite gibt es bei anderen Herstellern ja auch neue Modelle, trotz vorhandenem boost. Es muß nicht erst einen neuen Standard geben um ein neues Modell zu präsentieren. Oftmals sind es dann nur Kleinigkeiten für den neuen Jahrgang (Design, Aussatttung).


Dass das Exceed schon seit zwei Jahren boost hat, ist an mir vorbeigegangen, ich dachte das wäre erst kürzlich passiert. Dann ergibt es natürlich wenig Sinn, was ich geschrieben habe. 
Ich dachte, dass sie erst jetzt bzw. kürzlich von 142 auf 148 gegangen sind und das hätte ich nicht verstanden, wenn bald ein Nachfolger kommt, jetzt noch was am alten Modell zu ändern.


----------



## filiale (16. Juli 2020)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Dass das Exceed schon seit zwei Jahren boost hat, ist an mir vorbeigegangen, ich dachte das wäre erst kürzlich passiert. Dann ergibt es natürlich wenig Sinn, was ich geschrieben habe.
> Ich dachte, dass sie erst jetzt bzw. kürzlich von 142 auf 148 gegangen sind und das hätte ich nicht verstanden, wenn bald ein Nachfolger kommt, jetzt noch was am alten Modell zu ändern.



Das Frameset dass es noch zu kaufen gibt hat aber tatsächlich nur 12x142. Nur die Kompletträder haben boost.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (16. Juli 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Das Frameset dass es noch zu kaufen gibt hat aber tatsächlich nur 12x142. Nur die Kompletträder haben boost.


Hm... das lässt sich doch nur mit Restbeständen erklären, oder? Offenbar will man grundsätzlich auf boost gehen und offenbar gibt es schon eine boost-Form für die Carbonfasern.


----------



## filiale (16. Juli 2020)

Vermutlich Restbestände, schätze ich auch.


----------



## Alpde (16. Juli 2020)

Hatte auch mal ein klacken,Kassette war nicht mehr 100 prozentig fest u.habe dann noch die Steckachse gut gefettet.War dann weg.Kassette od.Steckachse ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (16. Juli 2020)

Mantis83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nach 700km mit meinem Exceed knackt es leider und ich kann keine Quelle ausmachen. Es ist mehr ein "klack klack" und eigentlich bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung. Es ist nicht abhängig von der Tretkraft und tritt auch im Stehen auf. D.h. vorne/Sattel Tretlager schließe ich aus-
> Es ist recht auffällig dass es beim kräftigen Bremsen hinten auftritt (aber wie gesagt auch beim Treten, ich kann es nur alt auch mit der Hinterradbremse auslösen, dann knackt es 3-5 mal bis ich dann stehe)
> 
> Vielleicht hat einer das auch gehabt und mit einen Tipp geben?


Hatte bei meinem Exceed auch ein "Klackern". Schau mal da, bei mir war es das:





						Arch MK3 - Klappern am Felgenstoß
					

Seit ein paar Tagen klappert eine Arch MK3 am Rad meiner Frau am geschweißtem Felgenstoß. Die Felge ist von Außen ohne jede Beschädigung, die Schweißnaht ist heil. Den Tubeless-Reifen und das Felgenband habe ich noch nicht abgebaut, um von Innen nach dem Rechten zu sehen.  Bei einer gesteckten...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Juuro (16. Juli 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Vermutlich Restbestände, schätze ich auch.


Ich finde es aber irgendwie krass, dass man zwei Jahre nach Umstellung auf Boost immer noch Restbestände  von non-Boost-Rahmen hat.


----------



## filiale (16. Juli 2020)

Juuro schrieb:


> Ich finde es aber irgendwie krass, dass man zwei Jahre nach Umstellung auf Boost immer noch Restbestände  von non-Boost-Rahmen hat.



Das stimmt und zeigt zwei Sachen auf: 1. Die alten non-boost Rahmen scheinen stabil gewesen zu sein, sodaß es wenig Reklamationen gab und man nicht auf das Frameset Lager zurückgreifen mußte. 2. Die Leute kaufen immer nur das Neueste, weil man mit non-boost nicht mehr fahren kann. 

Wenn der Rahmen nur noch die Häfte kosten würde, ich würde ihn mir dennoch holen. Aber bei dem Preis ist das ein nogo.


----------



## Juuro (16. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte mir auch überlegt mir ein Exceed aufzubauen, neben meinem Lux. Aber ich würde gern meine leichten Laufräder in beiden Rahmen fahren. Aber das Lux hat Boost, der Exceed-Rahmen nicht. Joa. Darum hab ich noch kein Exceed.


----------



## anf (17. Juli 2020)

Das Frameset hat die Lackierung des allerersten Exceed, das im Frühjahr 2016 vorgestellt wurde. Ich wette, die Rahmen sind alle noch aus dieser Zeit. Aber schlecht muss der Rahmen deshalb nicht sein.


----------



## yessurf (17. Juli 2020)

Ich habe jetzt eine KS LEV Integra 150mm installiert und bin 2x in meiner Haus- und Hofrunde mit Trailabschnitten unterwegs gewesen. Der Unterschied ist enorm. Die Dropper Post gibt mir deutlich mehr Kontrolle über das Exceed. Vor allem bei schnellen Downhillpassagen mit Richtungswechseln und natürlich bei schwierigen Balance-Passagen kann ich deutlich mehr mit dem Körper arbeiten. Für mich entsteht dadurch eine viele aktivere und dynamischere Fahrweise. Ich bin begeistert von den positiven Eigenschaften. Das geringe Mehrgewicht nehme ich dafür gerne in Kauf.
Ich habe die Fox Rhythm 32 auf 80 Psi eingestellt und fahre jetzt mit 23mm Sag. Nach der Haus- und Hofrunde stand der Marker auf 90mm Federweg. Gefällt mir so schon recht gut. Rebound habe ich schnell gelassen.
In meinem Raceking Protection Hinterreifen habe ich mir einen schönen Schnitt reingefahren, den die Continentalmilch leider nicht geschafft hat. Bis zum Eintreffen des Tip Top Tubeless Flickzeugs habe ich den Rocket Ron mit Schlauch von Canyon aufgezogen. Echt heftig der Unterschied zum Tubeless Raceking.
Morgen wird geflickt und es kommt wieder der Raceking drauf und dann habe ich immer Pumpe und MaXalami Repair Kit dabei.
Das Exceed 6.0 ist für mich jetzt voll einsatzfähig und meine Erwartungen wurden erfüllt.


----------



## Soleikagod (18. Juli 2020)

Hab bei meinem Exceed gedacht dass der Steuersatz vorne locker ist. Allerdings habe ich bei genauen Hinschauen festgestellt dass die Vorderradanarbe spiel hat. Ungefähr 2mm. Also bei gezogener Bremse vorne lässt sich das Rad Manuell vor und zurückschieben obwohl die bremsscheibe und Sattel fest sind. Hat das jemand von euch auch mal gehabt. Es sind die Reynolds TR249. Ist das im Toleranzbereich?
Grüße


----------



## filiale (18. Juli 2020)

Soleikagod schrieb:


> Hab bei meinem Exceed gedacht dass der Steuersatz vorne locker ist. Allerdings habe ich bei genauen Hinschauen festgestellt dass die Vorderradanarbe spiel hat. Ungefähr 2mm. Also bei gezogener Bremse vorne lässt sich das Rad Manuell vor und zurückschieben obwohl die bremsscheibe und Sattel fest sind. Hat das jemand von euch auch mal gehabt. Es sind die Reynolds TR249. Ist das im Toleranzbereich?
> Grüße



Das sind die Bremsbeläge die Spiel im Bremssattel haben was normal ist.


----------



## pristo (18. Juli 2020)

Soleikagod schrieb:


> Hab bei meinem Exceed gedacht dass der Steuersatz vorne locker ist. Allerdings habe ich bei genauen Hinschauen festgestellt dass die Vorderradanarbe spiel hat. Ungefähr 2mm. Also bei gezogener Bremse vorne lässt sich das Rad Manuell vor und zurückschieben obwohl die bremsscheibe und Sattel fest sind. Hat das jemand von euch auch mal gehabt. Es sind die Reynolds TR249. Ist das im Toleranzbereich?
> Grüße



Das liegt an der Centerlock-Befestigung der Bremsscheiben. Da hat die Verzahnung Spiel. Ist bei mir auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerblaumann (19. Juli 2020)

pristo schrieb:


> Das liegt an der Centerlock-Befestigung der Bremsscheiben. Da hat die Verzahnung Spiel. Ist bei mir auch so.


Ich hatte noch nie centerlock, hab deshalb wenig Ahnung davon. Aber muss das wirklich so sein?


----------



## filiale (19. Juli 2020)

erledigt...


----------



## Soleikagod (19. Juli 2020)

Ich sag mal das mit dem centerlock kann ich jetzt so nicht bestätigen. Im ausgebauten Zustand sitzt die bombenfest. Denke es sind die Beläge. Das würde passen


----------



## Alpde (19. Juli 2020)

Habe auch schon festgestellt das sich die Beläge bei angezogener Bremse bewegen zu viel Spiel am Haltestift


----------



## penkoemen (22. Juli 2020)

Soleikagod schrieb:


> Hab bei meinem Exceed gedacht dass der Steuersatz vorne locker ist. Allerdings habe ich bei genauen Hinschauen festgestellt dass die Vorderradanarbe spiel hat. Ungefähr 2mm. Also bei gezogener Bremse vorne lässt sich das Rad Manuell vor und zurückschieben obwohl die bremsscheibe und Sattel fest sind. Hat das jemand von euch auch mal gehabt. Es sind die Reynolds TR249. Ist das im Toleranzbereich?
> Grüße


Ist ja echt lustig. Ich habe heute genau das selbe festgestellt und wollte euch dazu befragen aber du kamst mir zuvor..... dachte schon ich habs geschrieben und nicht mehr gewusst .
Der Centerlock hat definitiv kein Spiel und die Bremsscheibe sitzt bombenfest, also denke ich auch das es vielleicht an den Bremsbelägen liegen könnte.
Hatte ich bisher aber noch bei keinem Rad.


----------



## Martinwurst (22. Juli 2020)

Das ist halt die bekannte sorgfältige Endmontage und Qualitätskontrolle von Canyon.
Bei mir war auch der Steuersatz locker und ein Plastikdistanzring gebrochen.
Ach ja und ne Unterlegscheibe an ner Vorbauschraube gefehlt.

Man muss das ganze Rad einmal komplett durchchecken, Schraube für Schraube, denn bei Canyon macht das anscheinend niemand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stecki99 (22. Juli 2020)

Auf den kausalen Zusammenhang zwischen dem bauartbedingten Spiel der Bremsbeläge und der Montage-Qualität von Canyon bin ich gespannt. Erklär mal!


----------



## Martinwurst (22. Juli 2020)

Ich hab zumindest keines, was mir irgendwie aufgefallen wäre, an irgendeinem Rad.
Also wär das Grund genug für mich es zu reklamieren.

Und das hätte auch dem Mechaniker bei der Montage/Endkontrolle auffallen können, dass da was nicht stimmt.
Natürlich kann man sich einreden, dass spürbares Spiel dort normal wäre.


----------



## stecki99 (22. Juli 2020)

Nichts verstanden!? Das Spiel der Beläge im Bremssattel ist normal. Man kann natürlich trotzdem reklamieren. Macht man sich halt zum Affen. ?‍♂️


----------



## stecki99 (22. Juli 2020)

Aber um das nochmal klar auszudrücken: Wir reden hier von einem minimalen Spiel, weil die Beläge nunmal nicht eingepresst werden. Aber dieses minimale Spiel sorgt nachher eben für die zwei, drei Millimeter, die sich das Rad mit gezogener Bremse hin und her bewegen lässt. Was absolut normal ist und eben nichts mit der Montage zu tun hat.


----------



## penkoemen (22. Juli 2020)

stecki99 schrieb:


> Aber um das nochmal klar auszudrücken: Wir reden hier von einem minimalen Spiel, weil die Beläge nunmal nicht eingepresst werden. Aber dieses minimale Spiel sorgt nachher eben für die zwei, drei Millimeter, die sich das Rad mit gezogener Bremse hin und her bewegen lässt. Was absolut normal ist und eben nichts mit der Montage zu tun hat.


Wenn ich das also recht verstehe, müsste das bei jedem Rad bei dem die SRAM Level TL verbaut ist so sein oder?


----------



## stecki99 (22. Juli 2020)

Eigentlich ist es egal, welche Bremse verbaut ist. Mir ist keine bekannt, bei der die Beläge so richtig fest mit dem Sattel verbunden werden.

Je nachdem wie viel Druck man bei gezogener Bremse gegen den Lenker aufbringt, verdrehen sich auch die Felgen relativ zur Nabe. Auch das kann den Eindruck von zu viel Spiel in der Nabe vermitteln.

Wichtig wäre zu prüfen, ob sich tatsächlich die Nabe bei gezogener Bremse bewegt. Wenn ja, dann stimmt definitiv was nicht.


----------



## Martinwurst (22. Juli 2020)

stecki99 schrieb:


> Nichts verstanden!? Das Spiel der Beläge im Bremssattel ist normal. Man kann natürlich trotzdem reklamieren. Macht man sich halt zum Affen. ?‍♂️


Nein, ist bei meiner Level T nicht so.

Die Beläge sind nicht nur im Sattel, sondern auch durch den Haltestift in Position gehalten. Da kann sich nichts um 2-3mm verschieben. Außer die Toleranzen sind jenseits von Gut und Böse, was bei Sram auch kein Wunder wäre, dass das vorkommt -> Reklamation
Vielleicht wurde ja auch das Blech vergessen oder so.


----------



## stecki99 (22. Juli 2020)

Wir reden auch nicht von 2 - 3 mm am Bremssattel, sondern außen am Reifen. Du darfst dir gern selbst ausrechnen, wie gering das Spiel der Bremsbeläge entsprechend im Sattel ist. Hast du es jetzt verstanden?


----------



## Martinwurst (22. Juli 2020)

Wenn ich kein Spiel der Beläge hab, dann bewegen sich deshalb auch nicht die Reifen außen.
Alleine durch den Druck der Bremsung werden ja die Beläge fest gegen die Kolben gepresst.
Da wird bei dir irgendwas nicht stimmen (vielleicht auch im Kopf), wenn du da ein Spiel spürst oder es klackern hörst.
Das sei aber bei deiner Freundlichkeit nicht mein Problem, denn ich hab das bei meinen Level Bremsen nicht.


----------



## stecki99 (22. Juli 2020)

Leseverstehen ist nicht so deins, oder? Ich hab keine Probleme mit dem Spiel. Dies haben andere hier geschildert. Von einem Klackern war von mir auch keine Rede.

Aber ist gut! Du hast selbstverständlich Recht. Dein Fahrrad trotzt halt in jeder Hinsicht der Physik. Passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soleikagod (26. Juli 2020)

Da ich es bei mir tatsächlich vorne und hinten habe und sich bei gezogener Bremse die Reifen/Laufräder ca 2-3 mm drehen lassen, denke ich auch dass es die Bremsbeläge sind. Oder halt doch irgendwie die Nabe. Aber alles im ok. Wunderte mich nur.


----------



## yessurf (8. August 2020)

Canyon Exceed CF SL 2020 M
Ist bei einer Reduzierung des Radstandes durch Wechsel der Federgabel mit einer spürbaren Veränderung der Fahreigenschaften zu rechnen? Vorlauf Fox Rhythm 32 52mm / Rock Shox SID SL Ultimate 44mm


----------



## zscs (14. August 2020)

Exceed ist jetzt 5 Jahre alt. Ich denke, vielleicht wird dieses Jahr ein neuer Exceed mit der neuen CFR-Technologie angekündigt (wie der 2021 Sender CFR und der Ultimate CFR).


----------



## filiale (14. August 2020)

zscs schrieb:


> Exceed ist jetzt 5 Jahre alt. Ich denke, vielleicht wird dieses Jahr ein neuer Exceed mit der neuen CFR-Technologie angekündigt (wie der 2021 Sender CFR und der Ultimate CFR).



Wenn, dann nur Exceed Einzelstücke mit CFR, aber nicht auf die komplette Exceed Palette. Dafür ist es zu teuer.


----------



## pirat00 (14. August 2020)

zscs schrieb:


> Exceed ist jetzt 5 Jahre alt. Ich denke, vielleicht wird dieses Jahr ein neuer Exceed mit der neuen CFR-Technologie angekündigt (wie der 2021 Sender CFR und der Ultimate CFR).



Es kommt definitiv ein neues Exceed, wurde ja schon von einer Teamfahrerin angekündigt.


----------



## zscs (14. August 2020)

pirat00 schrieb:


> Es kommt definitiv ein neues Exceed, wurde ja schon von einer Teamfahrerin angekündigt.


Danke für die Information! Ich muss dann mit meinem MTB-Kauf warten


----------



## filiale (14. August 2020)

zscs schrieb:


> Danke für die Information! Ich muss dann mit meinem MTB-Kauf warten



Das Neue wird aber nicht günstiger. Entweder teurer oder schlechter ausgestattet. Und ob es besser ist, sei mal dahin gestellt, Du kennst die Geo ja noch gar nicht und weißt nicht ob sie Dir paßt.


----------



## Juuro (15. August 2020)

pirat00 schrieb:


> Es kommt definitiv ein neues Exceed, wurde ja schon von einer Teamfahrerin angekündigt.


Echt? Wer denn, und bei welcher Gelegenheit?


----------



## janjansenn (16. August 2020)

Leider schon zu genügende diskutiert und alles, ich weiß, ABER:

Mein CF SLX 9.0 Race knackt seit den ersten paar Kilometern. Mittlerweile ca. 500 km. Ich kenne die klassischen Geräuschentwicklungen, die permanent bestehen, wenn Parameter XY eintritt, beispielsweise bei einem steilen Anstieg mit einem kraftvollen Tritt. Bei mir ist das mysteriöse, dass es mal komplett weg ist und 60 km lang nicht auftaucht. Das andere Mal ist es nur sehr vereinzelt wahrzunehmen: heute beispielsweise. Gesamtstrecke ca. 50 km und es war kurz nach km 25 zu hören. 10 Sekunden später war wieder Ruhe. Dann gibt es aber auch die Fahrten, bei denen es alle 5 km für 1 - 2 Minuten komplett durchknackt und es extrem laut ist. Es taucht nur im Tritt auf, egal ob sitzend oder stehend. Ich kann einfach kein "Muster" feststellen, wie z. B. nur im Anstieg/Abfahrt etc. 

Das Geräusch taucht auf und verschwindet wieder, wie es gerade Bock hat. Vielleicht weiß wer aufgrund o. g. Punkte, welcher Teil am Bike dafür verantwortlich sein könnte, bevor ich das komplette Bike zerlegen muss, da es faktisch alles sein könnte.

Bereits demontiert, gereinigt und neu geschmiert:

Pedale
Sattelstütze

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (17. August 2020)

janjansenn schrieb:


> Leider schon zu genügende diskutiert und alles, ich weiß, ABER:
> 
> Mein CF SLX 9.0 Race knackt seit den ersten paar Kilometern. Mittlerweile ca. 500 km. Ich kenne die klassischen Geräuschentwicklungen, die permanent bestehen, wenn Parameter XY eintritt, beispielsweise bei einem steilen Anstieg mit einem kraftvollen Tritt. Bei mir ist das mysteriöse, dass es mal komplett weg ist und 60 km lang nicht auftaucht. Das andere Mal ist es nur sehr vereinzelt wahrzunehmen: heute beispielsweise. Gesamtstrecke ca. 50 km und es war kurz nach km 25 zu hören. 10 Sekunden später war wieder Ruhe. Dann gibt es aber auch die Fahrten, bei denen es alle 5 km für 1 - 2 Minuten komplett durchknackt und es extrem laut ist. Es taucht nur im Tritt auf, egal ob sitzend oder stehend. Ich kann einfach kein "Muster" feststellen, wie z. B. nur im Anstieg/Abfahrt etc.
> 
> ...



Knackt es bei einer ganz bestimmten Kurbelstellung ? Oder ist es Carbonknacken ? (Lenker, Vorbau) ?


----------



## stecki99 (17. August 2020)

Ich würde mal die Kurbel ausbauen, richtig reinigen und großzügig neu einfetten. Diese entwickeln ab und zu ein nicht nachvollziehbares "Eigenleben" was Knacken, Knarzen und Quietschen angeht. Meist liegt es an zu wenig Fett und man hat nach einer neuen "Fettpackung" Ruhe.


----------



## zscs (17. August 2020)

Ich hatte ähnliche Probleme mit meinem hinteren Freilauf (okay, nicht Reynolds, sonder ein Acros Nineteen). Ich zerlegte es und schmierte den Freilauf neu und der Lärm war weg.  Stellen Sie bei XD-Freilauf- und X01 / XX1-Kassetten auch sicher, dass zwischen Freilauf und Kassette genügend Fett vorhanden ist.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (17. August 2020)

Schon was zu den 2021ern bekannt ? Was ist z.B. aus der Vorbaulenkereinheit geworden, die letztes Jahr mal kurz online zu sehn war ?


----------



## filiale (17. August 2020)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Schon was zu den 2021ern bekannt ? Was ist z.B. aus der Vorbaulenkereinheit geworden, die letztes Jahr mal kurz online zu sehn war ?



Wir wissen genauso viel wie Du. Solange nix auf der Homepage oder bei FB / Insta auftaucht, heißt es abwarten.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (17. August 2020)

Zum neuen Spark gibt es auch schon ein Bild, obwohl auf der HP noch nichts drauf ist. Hätte also durchaus sein können, dass jemand schon was entdeckt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (17. August 2020)

Ein Bild alleine würde mir nix bringen, ich möchte auch technische Details (Geo Ausstattung).


----------



## Alpde (17. August 2020)

Bei mir kam das Knacken eimal von der Steckachse,gefettet war dann weg,ein anderes mal Kassette nachgezogen.


----------



## danie-dani (18. August 2020)

Das neue Exceed ist nun auf der Canyon Seite vorgestellt wurden.


----------



## filiale (18. August 2020)

Beim Gewicht hat Canyon mal glatt gelogen. Das SLX wog um die 900gr. Jetzt wiegt das SLX plötzlich mehr, aber soll leichter sein als vorher ? Dafür ist jetzt das CFR ist der Gewichtsklasse vom SLX. Da muß sich Marketing aber noch etwas anstrengen und überlegen was man vorher geschrieben hat.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (18. August 2020)

Auch auf mtb-news. 









						Canyon Exceed CFR LTD im Test: Ein Leben auf der Überholspur - MTB-News.de
					

Das neue Canyon Exceed ist da! Minimalistische 835 Gramm soll der Rahmen auf die Waage bringen und zudem vor Steifigkeit strotzen.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## filiale (18. August 2020)

75° Sitzwinkel


----------



## stecki99 (18. August 2020)

Das ist optisch gar nicht mal so hübsch geworden. Ja, die Lackierungen können gefallen, aber der Rahmen an sich... Na ja.


----------



## stecki99 (18. August 2020)

Wobei das CF 5 vom Gewicht her sehr interessant sein dürfte. (siehe Website) ?


----------



## Klein-Attitude (18. August 2020)

Einfach geil ! Geniales Cockpit und häßliche Anschlag aufm Oberrohr endlich weg, eigentlich alles ausgemerzt, was mir bei  meinem nicht so 100% gefiel.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (18. August 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Beim Gewicht hat Canyon mal glatt gelogen. Das SLX wog um die 900gr. Jetzt wiegt das SLX plötzlich mehr, aber soll leichter sein als vorher ? Dafür ist jetzt das CFR ist der Gewichtsklasse vom SLX. Da muß sich Marketing aber noch etwas anstrengen und überlegen was man vorher geschrieben hat.



Jetzt aber inkl. aller Anbauteile, komtm also hin mit dem Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinwurst (18. August 2020)

Sieht halt relativ unspektakulär und gewöhnlich aus.
When man das zb. mit den Rahmen von Ghost vergleicht^^


----------



## filiale (18. August 2020)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Jetzt aber inkl. aller Anbauteile, komtm also hin mit dem Gewicht.



Als Anbauteil ist nur das Schaltauge. Ohne Steckachse, ohne Innenlager, ohne Steuersatz. Ist also nicht korrekt die Angabe von Canyon.


----------



## filiale (18. August 2020)

Beim CF6 wurde von XT auf SLX heruntergerüstet. Preis ist gleich. War zu erwarten.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (18. August 2020)

Sonst noch irgendwas zu nörgeln ?    

Das neue Exceed ist jetzt noch leichter, steifer und haltbarer. Der komplette Rahmen – inklusive Lackierung, Chainsuck Plate, Kettenstreben-Protektor, Sattelstütze und Schaltauge – wiegt gerade einmal 1015 g.  

*Größe M


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (18. August 2020)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Sonst noch irgendwas zu nörgeln ?



Ja, für das Geld kannst du inzwischen auch in den Laden gehen und dein Bike dort kaufen. Dann umgeht man auch den Canyon-"Service".


----------



## yessurf (18. August 2020)

Echt harte Preispolitik. Dann würde ich mir auch eher einen der üblichen Verdächtigen im Laden kaufen, vor allem, weil das Cf Sl jetzt nicht mehr mit XT-Gruppe angeboten wird.


----------



## Juuro (18. August 2020)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Sonst noch irgendwas zu nörgeln ?
> 
> Das neue Exceed ist jetzt noch leichter, steifer und haltbarer. Der komplette Rahmen – inklusive Lackierung, Chainsuck Plate, Kettenstreben-Protektor, Sattelstütze und Schaltauge – wiegt gerade einmal 1015 g.
> 
> *Größe M


Canyon schreibt da tatsächlich Sattelstütze. Das macht aber keinen Sinn, denn wenn man das Gewicht der Sattelstütze (420 g) von den 1015 g abzieht landet man bei 595 g Rahmengewicht und das kann ganz bestimmt nicht sein. Ich glaube Canyon hat sich da verschrieben. Hier bei MTB-News im Artikel steht auch Sattelklemme statt Sattelstütze. Das würde weitaus mehr Sinn ergeben. Somit ist das SLX gute 100 g schwerer geworden. Ist jetzt aber auch nicht so dramatisch, finde ich.


----------



## Martinwurst (18. August 2020)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ja, für das Geld kannst du inzwischen auch in den Laden gehen und dein Bike dort kaufen. Dann umgeht man auch den Canyon-"Service".


Seh ich auch so. Klar werden Fahrräder teurer, vor allem aktuell.
Was Canyon aber mittlerweile mehr kostet, ist schon happig.

Ich hab so ab ca. 2016 abgefangen zu suchen, 2018 mein 2019er Exceed gekauft.
Allein die letzten zwei Modelljahre kostet ein vergleichbares Rad, wie meins für 1700 Euro eher 2100 Euro aufwärts. Also +23% in 2 Jahren.

Dazu nahezu kein vorhandener Service mittlerweile.
Exceed mit ner Recon RL kostet 1600 Euro. Da kann ich auch gleich ein Orbea oder Specialized im Laden kaufen. Da hab ich dann auch keine Rahmen von China Quest Composite Technologies und nen ansprechbaren Service.

Vielleicht haben sie auch einfach erkannt, dass sie die Räder doppelt so teuer machen können und dann auch weniger kaufen und das den Service entlastet


----------



## _SpeedyGonzales (18. August 2020)

Hier gibts einen Aufau nochmals zu sehen von MvdP Bike. Man sieht ein paar der Einzelheiten besser als auf den Bildern. So wirklich begeistern tut mich aber weder der neue Rahmen weder vom Design, noch von Features wie der neuen Kabelverlegung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soleikagod (19. August 2020)

Also die Trümmer von Sattelstütze wiegen natürlich. Bei allen Größen feste Vorbaugröße ist auch doof. Da wünsche ich mir mehr Flexibilität. Rahmen an sich gut. Aber die Räder sind an sich verglichen zu dem Vorjahr schwerer und teurer. Wenn man mal das 7.0 Oder 8.0 nimmt.


----------



## Soleikagod (20. August 2020)

Die Profis fahren diesen innenverlegten Zug durch den Steuersatz garnicht. Katastrophal bei Reparaturen und wahrscheinlich anfällig ohne Ende. Siehe hier


----------



## Klein-Attitude (21. August 2020)

Ist sogar einfacher als jetzt, da durchgehender Bowdenzug .


----------



## stecki99 (21. August 2020)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Ist sogar einfacher als jetzt, da durchgehender Bowdenzug .



Sind Bowdenzüge nicht immer durchgehend, da sie anders gar nicht funktionieren würden? ?‍♂️


----------



## Klein-Attitude (21. August 2020)

Ohmann, beim alten Exceed sind sowohl Umwerfer, falls 2fach, als auch Zug fürs Schaltwerk im Rahmen ohne Aussenhülle verlegt !


----------



## stecki99 (21. August 2020)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Ohmann, beim alten Exceed sind sowohl Umwerfer, falls 2fach, als auch Zug fürs Schaltwerk im Rahmen ohne Aussenhülle verlegt !



Dann schreib doch, dass du die Zughüllen meinst. Das ist 1. verständlicher und 2. etwas Anderes als ein Bowdenzug. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Attitude (21. August 2020)

stecki99 schrieb:


> Dann schreib doch, dass du die Zughüllen meinst. Das ist 1. verständlicher und 2. etwas Anderes als ein Bowdenzug. ?











						Bowdenzug – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Bowdenzug ist Hülle+Zug !

Im Rahmen läuft der Zug blank durch beim alten Exceed, beim neuen geht der Bowdenzug komplett durch. Was soll daran unverständlich sein ?


----------



## stecki99 (21. August 2020)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Bowdenzug – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So wie du es zuletzt geschrieben hast... Nichts! Aber deine erste Aussage war halt eben verwirrend, so als ob die Züge bisher mehrteilig waren.

Aber wieder was dazu gelernt, dass der "Bowdenzug" als "Bowdenzug" auch die Hülle beinhaltet. Ich bin bisher immer davon ausgegangen, dass das Zugseil halt der Bowdenzug ist und die Hülle war halt die Hülle. (Natürlich war mir die Funktionsweise dennoch klar.)


----------



## Juuro (21. August 2020)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Ist sogar einfacher als jetzt, da durchgehender Bowdenzug .


Warum fährt der denn nen Dura Ace Bremssattel hinten?


----------



## Klein-Attitude (21. August 2020)

Juuro schrieb:


> Warum fährt der denn nen Dura Ace Bremssattel hinten?


Hab ich mich auch gefragt ! Vieleicht baugleich zum XTR ? Flatmount XTR zum Drehzeitpunkt nicht verfügbar ?


----------



## biketiger2 (21. August 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> 75° Sitzwinkel


Der Geometrie nach ist das wohl eigentlich für 120er Gabeln ausgelegt, nur warum verschließt sich der angebliche Vorreiter dem Trend? War aber auch schon beim Wechsel von 80 zu 100 mm so. Auch da hat man erstmal Jahre zugeschaut.


----------



## BiketheMike (21. August 2020)

Soleikagod schrieb:


> Die Profis fahren diesen innenverlegten Zug durch den Steuersatz garnicht. Katastrophal bei Reparaturen und wahrscheinlich anfällig ohne Ende. Siehe hier



Wahrscheinlich noch ein Prototyp !?
In dem Video von MvdP Rahmenaufbau ist am Unterrohr keine Öffnung für den Zug zu sehen !!!

Oder extra ein Loch nachgebohrt


----------



## filiale (22. August 2020)

Bei irgend einem anderen Hersteller für 2021er Bikes sind die Leitungen ebenfalls am Vorbau in den Rahmen geführt, habe ich die Tage zufällig gesehen und eigentlich nur Nachteile gesehen.


----------



## Soleikagod (22. August 2020)

Simplon macht das schon seit 2018.


----------



## stecki99 (22. August 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Bei irgend einem anderen Hersteller für 2021er Bikes sind die Leitungen ebenfalls am Vorbau in den Rahmen geführt, habe ich die Tage zufällig gesehen und eigentlich nur Nachteile gesehen.



Das hat man sich vermutlich beim aktuellen Trend der innenverlegten Züge bei Rennrädern abgeguckt. Bei denen trägt das zur aerodynamischen Optimierung bei, was bei einem MTB aber - meiner Meinung nach - eher zu vernachlässigen ist. Beim MTB sieht dadurch letztlich zwar das Cockpit aufgeräumter aus, man nimmt aber einen erhöhten Aufwand bei Wartungsarbeiten oder einem Teiletausch in Kauf. Ich weiß nicht, ob das für die breite Masse zielführend ist.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (22. August 2020)

stecki99 schrieb:


> Das hat man sich vermutlich beim aktuellen Trend der innenverlegten Züge bei Rennrädern abgeguckt. Bei denen trägt das zur aerodynamischen Optimierung bei, was bei einem MTB aber - meiner Meinung nach - eher zu vernachlässigen ist. Beim MTB sieht dadurch letztlich zwar das Cockpit aufgeräumter aus, man nimmt aber einen erhöhten Aufwand bei Wartungsarbeiten oder einem Teiletausch in Kauf. Ich weiß nicht, ob das für die breite Masse zielführend ist.



Für Otto-Normal-Biker mag das so sein. Aber die Marathonfahrer sind da sicher anderer Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stecki99 (22. August 2020)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Für Otto-Normal-Biker mag das so sein. Aber die Marathonfahrer sind da sicher anderer Meinung.



Nun, dann hätte man aber die Züge mehr oder weniger komplett verschwinden lassen müssen. Der aerodynamische Nutzen ist annähernd Null, so wie es beim neuen Cockpit ist, da ja immer noch Züge vorm Lenker hängen und somit Luftverwirbelungen erzeugen. Auch wird bei einem Marathon bei weitem nicht das Tempo gefahren, was mit einem (Aero) Rennrad gefahren wird. Und je langsamer man unterwegs ist, umso geringer fällt der ohnehin schon geringe Nutzen aus. Hier möchte ich fast behaupten, liegt er im kaum messbaren Bereich, sodass es letztlich ein rein optischer Aspekt bleibt. Selbst für die Nicht-Otto-Normal-Biker. (Ein Windkanaltest wäre ggf. interessant.)

Unterm Strich gefällt mir das neue Cockpit ja auch ganz gut und es ist mir letztlich sogar egal, wie die Züge verlegt sind. Einen tatsächlichen Mehrwert kann ich in dieser Art der Verlegung dennoch nicht erkennen, muss ich aber auch nicht. Man wird sich was dabei gedacht haben und selbst wenn es am Ende tatsächlich nur der optische Aspekt ist.


----------



## biketiger2 (22. August 2020)

stecki99 schrieb:


> Nun, dann hätte man aber die Züge mehr oder weniger komplett verschwinden lassen müssen. Der aerodynamische Nutzen ist annähernd Null, so wie es beim neuen Cockpit ist, da ja immer noch Züge vorm Lenker hängen und somit Luftverwirbelungen erzeugen. Auch wird bei einem Marathon bei weitem nicht das Tempo gefahren, was mit einem (Aero) Rennrad gefahren wird. Und je langsamer man unterwegs ist, umso geringer fällt der ohnehin schon geringe Nutzen aus. Hier möchte ich fast behaupten, liegt er im kaum messbaren Bereich, sodass es letztlich ein rein optischer Aspekt bleibt. Selbst für die Nicht-Otto-Normal-Biker. (Ein Windkanaltest wäre ggf. interessant.)
> 
> Unterm Strich gefällt mir das neue Cockpit ja auch ganz gut und es ist mir letztlich sogar egal, wie die Züge verlegt sind. Einen tatsächlichen Mehrwert kann ich in dieser Art der Verlegung dennoch nicht erkennen, muss ich aber auch nicht. Man wird sich was dabei gedacht haben und selbst wenn es am Ende tatsächlich nur der optische Aspekt ist.


Die Bike hat das vor kurzem in Heft 8 ja gemessen. Umgerechnet auf bspw kleine lokale CC Rennen, wo auch teilweise schonmal Stücke in höherem Tempo über Waldautobahnen gehen und oft Sekunden über das Ergebnis entscheiden, kann sogar ein Skinsuit oder eine Dropper Post das Rennen entscheiden.


----------



## stecki99 (22. August 2020)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> Die Bike hat das vor kurzem in Heft 8 ja gemessen. Umgerechnet auf bspw kleine lokale CC Rennen, wo auch teilweise schonmal Stücke in höherem Tempo über Waldautobahnen gehen und oft Sekunden über das Ergebnis entscheiden, kann sogar ein Skinsuit oder eine Dropper Post das Rennen entscheiden.



Korrekt! Nur ist der aerodynamischer Nutzen eng anliegender Kleidung per sé ein vielfaches Höher als die innen verlegten Züge. (Die Rennrad hat das mal getestet, und da war die Ersparnis eines Einteilers bei 45 km/h bei 28,3 Watt, was natürlich einen enormen Unterschied zu einem "normalen" Trikot bedeutet und am Ende die Sekunden ausmachen kann.) Eine tiefere Kopfposition bringt ebenfalls je Zentimeter tiefer mehr, als die innen verlegten Züge. Die versenkbare Sattelstütze durfte vor allem ein besseres Handling im Gelände ermöglichen, was höhere Geschwindigkeiten zulässt. (Aerodynamisch ist diese bestenfalls bergab von Vorteil, wenn man - ohne zu treten - eine tiefere Position auf dem Bike einnehmen kann und somit seine Fläche im Wind reduziert.) Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass die Wattersparnis durch die (nicht vollständig) integrierten Züge im Bereich von 0,X Watt liegen. Meiner Meinung nach entscheidet diese Art der Verlegung also definitiv nicht über Sieg oder Niederlage.


----------



## biketiger2 (31. August 2020)

41 N/m Rahmensteifigkeit des CFR in der aktuellen Bike. Eines der labbeligsten Hardtails der letzten Jahre. Guter Komfort und 962g in L sind jetzt auch nicht mehr sensationell. Wenn man davon ausgehen kann, das es ein speziell ausgesuchtes Exemplar war, doppelt peinlich. Ich will nicht drüber herziehen, optisch ist es toll, vor allem für große Fahrer, muss man natürlich mal fahren, aber der Trend, das die letzten Neuentwicklungen messtechnisch nicht mehr die Benchmark setzen, setzt sich fort. Und da frage ich mich, warum...


----------



## mofa75 (10. September 2020)

Hallo. Falls jemand Interesse an einem nagelneuen Laufradsatz von MCFK hat kann sich gern bei mir melden. 29 Zoll boost Standard.  Dt swiss 240s Naben


----------



## Chrisbuzzin (13. September 2020)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> 41 N/m Rahmensteifigkeit des CFR in der aktuellen Bike. Eines der labbeligsten Hardtails der letzten Jahre. Guter Komfort und 962g in L sind jetzt auch nicht mehr sensationell. Wenn man davon ausgehen kann, das es ein speziell ausgesuchtes Exemplar war, doppelt peinlich. Ich will nicht drüber herziehen, optisch ist es toll, vor allem für große Fahrer, muss man natürlich mal fahren, aber der Trend, das die letzten Neuentwicklungen messtechnisch nicht mehr die Benchmark setzen, setzt sich fort. Und da frage ich mich, warum...



Wo hast du das genau gelesen?
Wollte das " Exceed CFR Team " vielleicht bestellen.

danke.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (13. September 2020)

In der Bike, aber allgemein liest man ansonsten auch eher von gutem Vortrieb und steifem Tretlagerbereich, selbst in der Bike selber im Text nix von "laberig" dringestanden.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (14. September 2020)

Hat schon jemand ein neues ? Ich fahre ein altes in M und die Grössenberechnung spukt beim neuen nun S aus !?


----------



## Martinwurst (15. September 2020)

Kennt sich jmd mit dem Schaltzug aus, welcher durchs Unterrohr verlegt ist oder hat den schonmal gewechselt?

Bei meinem Exceed Modell 2019 ist mir manchmal so ein leichtes Scheppern oder Surren aufgefallen bei Stößen.
Das kommt vom Schaltzug.

Um die Bremsleitung ist komplett so ein Schaumstoffröhrchen drumgewickelt.
Der Schaltzug liegt aber frei im Rahmen, da ist nur so eine dünne Hartkunststoffhülle drum, die sich hoch und runter schieben lässt.

Warum lässt Canyon den Schaumstoff beim Schaltzug weg? Ist das bei euch auch so?

Da kommt man auch übelst bescheiden ran, da bleibt wohl nur sich damit abzufinden oder mal den Zug inkl Hüllen komplett zu tauschen. Frag mich nur ob das gewollt war oder bei der Montage wieder irgendwas vergessen wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (15. September 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Kennt sich jmd mit dem Schaltzug aus, welcher durchs Unterrohr verlegt ist oder hat den schonmal gewechselt?
> 
> Bei meinem Exceed Modell 2019 ist mir manchmal so ein leichtes Scheppern oder Surren aufgefallen bei Stößen.
> Das kommt vom Schaltzug.
> ...



Das ist alles richtig so. Die Bremsleitung wird ja als Ganzes im Unterrohr verlegt, daher braucht es auch eine Schaumstoffummantelung um ein klappern zu verhindern da die Bremsleitung nicht unter Spannung steht wie ein Schaltzug.
Beim Schaltzug siehst Du den "Inliner". Der wird über den "Drahtseilzug" geschoben damit dieser eben auch nicht klappert.
Die Schaumstoffhülle und der Inliner sollten aber nicht zu kurz sein damit sie nicht unnötig verrutschen. Eine andere Lösung gibt es dafür nicht, es sei denn Du bohrst den Rahmen auf und verlegst den Schaltzug komplett im Unterrohr (würde ich nicht machen).

Entweder Du kommst vom Steuerrohr aus dran (Gabel ausbauen oder die beiden Zugeinführungen rechts und links abschrauben) oder das Pressfit Tretlager muß einseitig ausgeschlagen werden. Da in der Regel die Bremsleitung und der Schaltzug bei 99% der Exceed Fahrer nicht mehrfach im Jahr erneuert/gewechselt werden muß, ist das schon ok mit der etwas schwierigen Montage. Ist bei anderen Hersellern auch so.


----------



## Martinwurst (16. September 2020)

Aber warum keine Schaumhülle um den Liner?
Das Problem ist bei mir, dass der gespannte Zug im Liner und der Liner am Rahmen das Surren verursacht, wie eine Saite.

Ich habs jetzt erstmal so gelassen. Hab mir aber gedacht, dass ich wenn der Schaltzug mal reißt, eine komplett durchgängige Leitung mit Schaumhülle verbaue. Der Ein-und Ausgang am Rahmen ist ohne die verbauten Muffen ja breit genug.
Also zb. sowas: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Jagwire/2X-Pro-Schaltzugset-p61828/
plus sowas: https://www.bike-components.de/de/c...stoffhuelle-fuer-Bremszugaussenhuelle-p60382/
Oder was ist der Sinn darin, dass im Rahmen der Zug aus der Hülle freiliegt und dann am Tretlager wieder reinführt?


----------



## filiale (16. September 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Oder was ist der Sinn darin, dass im Rahmen der Zug aus der Hülle freiliegt und dann am Tretlager wieder reinführt?



Das hat optische Gründe um den Rahmen "clean" zu halten.
Das Set gibt es auch von Shimano. Du mußt dann den Halter am Steuerrohr aufbohren. Die Abdeckplatte unter dem Tretlager ermöglicht es nicht eine Schaltzugaußenhülle duchzuführen. Da wirste basteln müssen. Tausend andere fahren ohne dieses Problem. Eventuell liegt Dein Schaltzug einfach ungünstig im Unterrohr ? Ev. Schrauben vom Flaschenhalter zu lang wo er anschlägt ?


----------



## Martinwurst (16. September 2020)

Der Zug vibriert am Rahmen. Hab ich durch die Löcher von dieser Di2 Halterungsvorbereitung gesehen.
Warum das ohne Außenhülle cleaner ist, wenn der Zug sowieso im Rahmen ist erschließt sich mir nicht^^.
Naja jetzt lass ichs erstmal so, das Carbon wird schon nicht durchvibrieren, ungünstig leigt der Zug sicherlich, aber wüsste nich, wie man den verschieben könnte, dass er mittiger im Unterrohr ist.

Ich check aber nicht so ganz, warum ich da was aufbohren müsste.
Durch die Abdeckplatte am Steuerrohr geht der Zug ja mit Außenhülle, erst nach ein paar cm im Rahmen hört sie auf.
Und die Abdeckungsplatte am Tretlager, da müsste man den Zug ja nicht durch führen, sondern kann ja direkt mit Außenhülle vom Unterrohr in die Kettenstrebe.
Aber das werd ich danns ehen, wenns soweit ist.


----------



## Soleikagod (16. September 2020)

Heute wieder ne tolle Erfahrung. Nach Rahmenbruch nach 300km nun Freilauf / Nabe der tr249c im Eimer. Damals noch vorm Kauf gefragt welche Nabe da verbaut ist.... 6 Sperrklinken... es sind 4 und eine hat die Nabe von innen komplett zerstört. Laufleistung 1000km. Unfassbar.


----------



## filiale (16. September 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Der Zug vibriert am Rahmen. Hab ich durch die Löcher von dieser Di2 Halterungsvorbereitung gesehen.
> Warum das ohne Außenhülle cleaner ist, wenn der Zug sowieso im Rahmen ist erschließt sich mir nicht^^.
> Naja jetzt lass ichs erstmal so, das Carbon wird schon nicht durchvibrieren, ungünstig leigt der Zug sicherlich, aber wüsste nich, wie man den verschieben könnte, dass er mittiger im Unterrohr ist.
> 
> ...




Der Schaltzug an meinem Exceed geht bis zur Abdeckplatte am Steuerrohr und endet dort auch. Am Ende des Schaltzug ist dann so etwas montiert. D.h. er geht nicht erst ein paar cm in den Rahmen. Somit mußt Du dort die Abdeckplatte und damit den Endanschlag aufbohren. Das wäre erstmal nicht schlimm weil Du die Abdeckplatte als Ersatzteil von Canyon bekommst.





Es stimmt, Du könntest den Schaltzug so wie auch die Bremsleitung direkt am Tretlager vorbeiführen und somit nicht durch die Tretlagerabdeckung führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinwurst (17. September 2020)

@filiale Dann denk ich die eleganteste Lösung wird sein, wieder nur den Zug mit so einem Liner reinzuziehen, aber dann um den Liner so ein Schaumstoffröhrchen mit drum zu machen.
Wenn man die Klappe am Steuerrohr und am Tretlager öffnet, sollte man ja genug Platz haben den Liner inkl Schaumstoff durchzuschieben. Da sind ja keine Ecken oder so auf dem Wegstück^^

Das an der Klappe am Steuerrohr ist bei mir aber tatsächlich anders. Da geht wirklich die Außenhülle ein Stück mit rein. Und damit die Außenhülle an der Öffnung der Klappe festsitzt, ist da nur eine kleine schwarze Plastikhülse drum, damit es sich verklemmt.
Hier hab ichs mal fotografiert^^: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-exceed-cf-sl-slx.768811/page-76#post-16686721


----------



## kommaklar (17. September 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> @filiale Dann denk ich die eleganteste Lösung wird sein, wieder nur den Zug mit so einem Liner reinzuziehen, aber dann um den Liner so ein Schaumstoffröhrchen mit drum zu machen.
> Wenn man die Klappe am Steuerrohr und am Tretlager öffnet, sollte man ja genug Platz haben den Liner inkl Schaumstoff durchzuschieben. Da sind ja keine Ecken oder so auf dem Wegstück^^
> 
> Das an der Klappe am Steuerrohr ist bei mir aber tatsächlich anders. Da geht wirklich die Außenhülle ein Stück mit rein. Und damit die Außenhülle an der Öffnung der Klappe festsitzt, ist da nur eine kleine schwarze Plastikhülse drum, damit es sich verklemmt.
> Hier hab ichs mal fotografiert^^: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-exceed-cf-sl-slx.768811/page-76#post-16686721


Also bei meinen Exceed 2017 Sram eagle, ist ein durchgehender Schaltzug inkl. Hülle verlegt.
Das ganze geht unter dem Tretlager entlang.
Ein und Ausgang am Rahmen sind mit einen Gummi versehen.
Ich mach heute mal paar Bilder.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (17. September 2020)

Meins ist auch von 2017 und ohne durchgehenden Bowdenzug.


----------



## filiale (17. September 2020)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Also bei meinen Exceed 2017 Sram eagle, ist ein durchgehender Schaltzug inkl. Hülle verlegt.
> Das ganze geht unter dem Tretlager entlang.
> Ein und Ausgang am Rahmen sind mit einen Gummi versehen.
> Ich mach heute mal paar Bilder.



Das würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## kommaklar (17. September 2020)

Wie auf den Bildern zu sehen...
Ich habe letzte Woche erst das Tretlager gewechselt und musste dabei Bremsleitung und Schaltzug/-hülle etwas entspannen und unter das Tretlager drücken.
Beide Leitungen sind nicht mit der Kappe/Halterung unter dem Tretlager verbunden.
Leider kein Bild gemacht ohne Tretlager!


----------



## Martinwurst (17. September 2020)

So ist es bei mir auch, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass der Außenzug bei dir auch im Unterrohr durchgängig ist.
Die offene Leitung (mit Liner) ist bei mir nach dem Eingang (5cm) im Unterrohr und dann ab Tretlagerklappe wieder mit Außenzug.
Das ist ja eben das was ich nicht verstehe, warum man es nicht einfach gleich komplett durchgängig gemacht hat.
Vermute aber mit dem Liner war es für die Produktion leichter einzubauen oder so.


----------



## filiale (17. September 2020)

ja genau, das ist die Endhülse von meinem Bild am Steuerrohr:


----------



## kommaklar (17. September 2020)

Nur wo sollte dann ein Übergang sein?
Am Tretlager ist eine Hülle, welche nicht extra verbunden ist.


----------



## Martinwurst (17. September 2020)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Nur wo sollte dann eine Übergang sein?


Den 1. Übergang am Steuerrohr siehst du bei den von mir verlinkten Fotos mit dem Endoskop 
Den Übergang beim Tretlager, da sehe ich unten den Liner, ein Stück blanker Draht und dann wieder ne schwarze Hülle, wenn ich durch das kleine Loch der Klappe schaue.


----------



## kommaklar (17. September 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Den 1. Übergang am Steuerrohr siehst du bei den von mir verlinkten Fotos mit dem Endoskop
> Den Übergang beim Tretlager, da sehe ich unten den Liner, ein Stück blanker Draht und dann wieder ne schwarze Hülle, wenn ich durch das kleine Loch der Klappe schaue.



Dann muss es doch aber etwas zum gegenhalten der Hülle in der Kettenstrebe geben?
In der Kappe unter dem Tretlager ist nichts befestigt.
Haben eben ein Bild gemacht. 
Bekomme die Schraube leider nicht raus, sonst könnte ich ohne Abdeckung noch ein Bild machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (17. September 2020)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Bekomme die Schraube leider nicht raus, sonst könnte ich ohne Abdeckung noch ein Bild machen.



Du kannst die Abdeckung nicht so einfach entfernen weil durch die Abdeckung der Schaltzug mit liner verläuft. D.h. Du mußt den Schaltzug erst entspannen um die Abdeckung anzuheben. Ich hab mir da auch die Finger verbogen.


----------



## kommaklar (17. September 2020)

Ich bekomme die s


filiale schrieb:


> Du kannst die Abdeckung nicht so einfach entfernen weil durch die Abdeckung der Schaltzug mit liner verläuft. D.h. Du mußt den Schaltzug erst entspannen um die Abdeckung anzuheben. Ich hab mir da auch die Finger verbogen.


Ich bekomme nur die Schraube nicht gelöst.
Die sitzt fest bzw. ist der Inbus leicht „Rund“


----------



## filiale (17. September 2020)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Ich bekomme die s
> 
> Ich bekomme nur die Schraube nicht gelöst.
> Die sitzt fest bzw. ist der Inbus leicht „Rund“



Hab Dich schon verstanden, aber selbst wenn Du die Schraube entfernt hättest könntest Du die Abdeckung nicht komplett entfernen weil der Zug durchläuft.


----------



## kommaklar (17. September 2020)

Eben nicht,...
Aber wir lassen es jetzt mal dabei.
Wenn ich mal wieder das Tretlager wechsel (hoffentlich nicht gleich), mache ich ein Bild!


----------



## Bul Biker (17. September 2020)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Ich bekomme die s
> 
> Ich bekomme nur die Schraube nicht gelöst.
> Die sitzt fest bzw. ist der Inbus leicht „Rund“



War/ist bei mir auch fest. Hab es aufgebohrt und die restliche Schraube dringelassen. Die Abdeckung hält durch den Schaltzug auch so und funktioniert


----------



## kommaklar (17. September 2020)

Bul Biker schrieb:


> War/ist bei mir auch fest. Hab es aufgebohrt und die restliche Schraube dringelassen. Die Abdeckung hält durch den Schaltzug auch so und funktioniert


Was wird das für eine Größe sein? 
M4 oder M3?


----------



## filiale (17. September 2020)

Bul Biker schrieb:


> War/ist bei mir auch fest. Hab es aufgebohrt und die restliche Schraube dringelassen. Die Abdeckung hält durch den Schaltzug auch so und funktioniert



korrekt, die Abdeckung hält auch ohne Schraube eben weil der Zug da durchgeht.
Sonst bräuchte die Abdeckung auch keine 2 Schlitze für eine Leitungsführung und hätte komplett geschlossen sein können und nur als Wartungsklappe für das Tretlager dienen können.


----------



## Bul Biker (17. September 2020)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Was wird das für eine Größe sein?
> M4 oder M3?



Ist ne M3, wie die Schrauben der seitlichen Abdeckungen.


----------



## Soleikagod (17. September 2020)

Auch eine Fehlkonstruktion diese Abdeckung mit solchen Minischrauben in mieser Qualität. Meine waren bei Auslieferung schon rund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommaklar (19. September 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Hab Dich schon verstanden, aber selbst wenn Du die Schraube entfernt hättest könntest Du die Abdeckung nicht komplett entfernen weil der Zug durchläuft.


Da ich die Schraube von der Kappe aufbohren muss, gleich nochmal das Tretlager entfernt.
Wie zu sehen...


----------



## Martinwurst (19. September 2020)

Und ist das jetzt ein durchgängiger Schaltzug oder die Bremsleitung?
Wo ist die 2. Leitung?
Und was ist das oben links für ne Schraube?


----------



## filiale (19. September 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Und ist das jetzt ein durchgängiger Schaltzug oder die Bremsleitung?
> Wo ist die 2. Leitung?
> Und was ist das oben links für ne Schraube?



Das ist die Bremsleitung was Du siehst.
Der Schaltaußenzug fängt an der Abdeckung an und geht dann hinter zum Schaltwerk
Den Schaltinnenzug sieht man auf dem Bild nicht.


----------



## kommaklar (19. September 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Das ist die Bremsleitung was Du siehst.
> Der Schaltaußenzug fängt an der Abdeckung an und geht dann hinter zum Schaltwerk
> Den Schaltinnenzug sieht man auf dem Bild nicht.



Ich repariere und Warte meine Räder nun schon viele Jahre und bin der Meinung, ich mache dies auch gut.
Nur für dich habe ich jetzt noch zwei Bilder gemacht. 
Die Bremsleitung ist in einer Schaumstoffhülle.
Das andere ist der Zug + Hülle für die Schaltung.
Auch auf den anderen Bildern, konntest du sehen, dass kein Schaltzug durch die Kappe geht!



Martinwurst schrieb:


> Und ist das jetzt ein durchgängiger Schaltzug oder die Bremsleitung?
> Wo ist die 2. Leitung?
> Und was ist das oben links für ne Schraube?



Das "oben links" ist keine Schraube.
Es ist ein Gummi Stopfen, welcher den Ausgang für den Schaltzug zum Umwerfer verschließt.
Bei meinem Modell gibt es aber auch noch eine Öffnung am Unterrohr für einen Side Swing-Umwerfer.


----------



## Martinwurst (19. September 2020)

Ich hoffe du musstest für uns nicht noch das 3. Mal das Tretlager ausbauen


----------



## filiale (19. September 2020)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Ich repariere und Warte meine Räder nun schon viele Jahre und bin der Meinung, ich mache dies auch gut.
> Nur für dich habe ich jetzt noch zwei Bilder gemacht.
> Die Bremsleitung ist in einer Schaumstoffhülle.
> Das andere ist der Zug + Hülle für die Schaltung.
> ...



In keiner Sekunde zweifel ich Dich an. Ich hab mich ja nur auf das gepostete erste Bild bezogen, da hat man keinen Schaltzug gesehen. Ich glaub ich hebel Morgen mal mal meine Abdeckung ab und mache ein Bild davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Attitude (19. September 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> In keiner Sekunde zweifel ich Dich an. Ich hab mich ja nur auf das gepostete erste Bild bezogen, da hat man keinen Schaltzug gesehen. Ich glaub ich hebel Morgen mal mal meine Abdeckung ab und mache ein Bild davon.



Dann löse vorher hinten den Schaltzug ! ;-)  Sonst reißt er dir noch, wenn du "aufhebeln" willst.


----------



## filiale (19. September 2020)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Dann löse vorher hinten den Schaltzug ! ;-)  Sonst reißt er dir noch, wenn du "aufhebeln" willst.



Das weiß ich , das Problem ist daß mir kommaklar das nicht glaubt  daher schaue ich mal was ich an Bildern generieren kann.


----------



## kommaklar (19. September 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Das weiß ich , das Problem ist daß mir kommaklar das nicht glaubt  daher schaue ich mal was ich an Bildern generieren kann.


Natürlich glaube ich dir!
Es ist doch auch extra eine Führung in der Kappe dafür vorgesehen.
Aber bei mir geht der Zug nicht durch die Kappe!
Was du mir wiederum nicht gl.....
Aber das spielt auch alles keine Rolle ?.

Die Schraube musste ich aufbohren und natürlich konnte ich kein Gewinde nach schneiden.
Da war einfach zu wenig Material übrig.


----------



## Martinwurst (19. September 2020)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Die Schraube musste ich aufbohren und natürlich konnte ich kein Gewinde nach schneiden.
> Da war einfach zu wenig Material übrig.


Und wie machst du die Klappe dann wieder fest, wenn da kein Zug durchgeht?

Bzw welches BJ oder Modelljahr ist eigtl dein Exceed, wenn dort der Zug anders ist als bei uns?
Edit: achso 2017. Ja dann hat Canyon wohl das sparen am Schaltzug angefangen


----------



## filiale (19. September 2020)

Klaro glaube ich Dir. Geht die Außenhülle bei Dir auch oben am Steuerrohr durch die Abdeckkappe hindurch ?

Ich frage mich nur, warum Canyon so eine Kappe konstruiert, wenn der Mechaniker diese dann nicht nutzt. Eventuell war es ihm zuviel fummelei. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## kommaklar (19. September 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Und wie machst du die Klappe dann wieder fest, wenn da kein Zug durchgeht?
> 
> Bzw welches BJ oder Modelljahr ist eigtl dein Exceed, wenn dort der Zug anders ist als bei uns?
> Edit: achso 2017. Ja dann hat Canyon wohl das sparen am Schaltzug angefangen


Die Kappe ist ja auf der einen Seite mit einen Haken versehen.
Da sollte etwas Kleber oder Silikon reichen.
Vielleicht baue ich aber auch alles so um wie vorgesehen.
Aber „Never touch a running system“ ?‍♂️


----------



## filiale (20. September 2020)

Ohne den Schaltzug am Schaltwerk zu lösen geht die Abdeckung nicht anzuhebeln (wie erwartet). Darauf hatte ich jetzt keine Lust, wieder alles neu einzustellen.
Im Bild sieht man daß ein Kanal vom Schaltzug belegt ist (schwarzer liner) und der andere frei ist.


----------



## kommaklar (20. September 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Ohne den Schaltzug am Schaltwerk zu lösen geht die Abdeckung nicht anzuhebeln (wie erwartet). Darauf hatte ich jetzt keine Lust, wieder alles neu einzustellen.
> Im Bild sieht man daß ein Kanal vom Schaltzug belegt ist (schwarzer liner) und der andere frei ist.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1119986


Und so werde ich es auch bei mir verbauen, nur leider ohne Schraube!
Aber hat ja genug Halt durch den Schaltzug und ich bringe noch etwas Silikon an, falls mal der Schaltzug defekt gehen sollte.


----------



## JudMa (21. September 2020)

Schaue mir gerade die neue Exceed Modelle an und bin über die Überstandshöhe etwas überrascht. Diese ist doch sehr deutliche angewachsen, auf 828mm bei einem M Rahmen.

Bin das alte Exceed eine Weile gefahren und M hat 177cm und 83SL perfekt gepasst (781mm Überstandshöhe). 
Laut Canyon müsste das neue Exceed auch in M optimal passen. Der Größenrechner schlägt selbst noch bei einer 81SL und 177cm M vor. Wie kann das passen? 

Hat schon jemand auf dem neuen Exceed gesessen und kann was dazu sagen. Wird jetzt eventuell an einer anderen Stelle gemessen oder ist es deutlich höher geworden?

828mm bei einer 83SL stelle ich mir in gewissen Situation schmerzhaft vor.


----------



## Martinwurst (21. September 2020)

Du kannst den neuen Rahmen nicht mit dem Alten so leicht vergleichen. Das Konzept ist ein anderes. Der Neue geht wieder mehr Richtung früher.
Das M gleich bleibt aber die Maße anders sind ist schon richtig so. Ob dir das Konzept zusagt ist die andere Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Attitude (21. September 2020)

Ähnliche Frage hab ich auch schon gestellt, fahre den "alten" Rahmen bei 1,75m und 83cm in M , Grössenrechner spuckt mir beim neuen aber S aus.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (21. September 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Der Neue geht wieder mehr Richtung früher.



Was meinst du damit ? Lenkwinkel is etwas flacher geworden, Kettenstrebe etwas kürzer, also nicht "wie früher" sondern eben , wenn auch nur wenig, in moderne Richtung. Nur das Oberrohr fällt nimmer so stark ab. Deshalb wär es jetzt schön mal zu erfahren, ob jemand vom alten auf neues Exceed gewechselt ist udn ob er gleiche Rahmengrösse behalten konnte.


----------



## JudMa (21. September 2020)

Finde die neue Geometrie ganz spannend. Nur leider passt das Oberroh nicht wirklich zu meiner Größe. 
S ist bei 1,77m zu klein und M hat bei 83er SL ein zu hohe Überstandshöhe.

Dann muss ich wohl bei anderen Herstellern gucken.


----------



## Martinwurst (21. September 2020)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit ?


Das:


Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Nur das Oberrohr fällt nimmer so stark ab


Wie früher bei den MTBs


----------



## yessurf (26. September 2020)

Moin,

ich habe eine Frage an die Exceed SL 6.0 2020 Rahmengröße M Besitzer.
Meine Fox 32 Rhythm soll laut Kundenservice einen Offset von 51mm haben.
Zur Sicherheit habe ich die 4-stellige ID auf der Fox-Seite eingegeben und da kommt dieses Ergebnis:




Könnt ihr mal bitte überprüfen, ob ihr auch Gabeln mit 44mm Offset verbaut habt oder die bei mir Mist gebaut haben und bei mir die falsche Gabel verbaut wurde.


----------



## filiale (26. September 2020)

Die haben kein Mist gebaut, denn:  

*Hinweis*

Technische Änderungen, Irrtümer und Auslassungen vorbehalten.


----------



## yessurf (26. September 2020)

Na ja, entweder wurde der Rahmen in Größe M für Gabeln mit 51mm oder 44mm Offset konstruiert.
Mehr Offset würde weniger Nachlauf bedeuten mit den entsprechenden Veränderungen im Fahrverhalten.
Ich kann die Veränderung des Fahrverhaltens ja leider nicht testen, da ich nicht probeweise eine Gabel verbauen kann.


----------



## stecki99 (26. September 2020)

Und genau sowas fällt dann unter "Technische Änderungen vorbehalten." 🤷‍♂️


----------



## yessurf (26. September 2020)

Alles klar. Es wird also verbaut, was im Lager verfügbar ist, vor allem, wenn der Rahmen ausläuft.
Das wäre aber ziemlich armselig.
Umsomehr würde ich gerne wissen, ob der Service Mist erzählt hat oder ob tatsächlich 2020 Exceed SL Rahmen in M mit 51mm Offset ausgeliefert wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (26. September 2020)

Der Service besteht aus schlecht bezahlten Studenten die nicht wissen wie ein Fahrrad funktioniert. Auf deren Aussage kannst Du Dich zu 90% nicht verlassen. Was der Service hier alles schon erzählt hat....oh je.

Ich würde behaupten, daß die wenigsten Fahrradfahrer bei einer Blindfahrt den Unterschied zwischen dem Offset nicht spüren würden.


----------



## Martinwurst (26. September 2020)

Glaube nicht dem normalen Servicemitarbeiter. Teilweise waren bei mir sogar die technischen Explosionszeichnungen falsch, weswegen die Mitarbeiter falsche Teile bestellt haben.
Die wurde jetzt seit 2 Jahren trotzdem nicht geändert.

Bei Canyon weiß der eine nicht, was der andere macht. Das ist ja deren größtes Problem.

Letztens als ich ein meine Gabel einschicken musste, wollte ich die lieber bei nem lokalen Händler einschicken als ewig bei Canyon zu warten.
Deshalb rief ich an, um mir eine Kostenfreigabe geben zu lassen, dass Canyon die evtl. Servicegebühren übernimmt.
Beim 1. Anruf aus der Technik: Nein, Canyon macht sowas nicht. Entweder bei uns einschicken oder selbst zahlen.
Darauf hin hab ich einfach nochmal bei der Hotline angerufen, sodass ich einen anderen Mitarbeiter bekam und der schickte mit die Kostenübernahme per Mail


----------



## yessurf (27. September 2020)

Noch einmal der Aufruf an alle CF SL Fahrer mit Rahmengröße M!
Bitte Offset der Federgabel posten!


----------



## filiale (27. September 2020)

Nur mal aus Neugierde, wenn es jemanden gibt der 51mm schreibt, was machst Du dann mit der Info ? Außer dass Du es dann weißt bringt Dich es nicht wirklich weiter, oder willst Du Dein Rad reklamieren ?


----------



## yessurf (28. September 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Außer dass Du es dann weißt bringt Dich es nicht wirklich weiter, oder willst Du Dein Rad reklamieren ?


Bei meinem Exceed SL M stimmt auch die Vorbaulänge nicht. Laut Geometrietabelle soll ein 80mm Vorbau verbaut sein. Es ist aber ein 90mm Vorbau verbaut. Mich beschleicht ein wenig das Gefühl, dass mein Exceed tatsächlich auf die schnelle zusammengestellt wurde.
Wenn es tatsächlich nicht mit der vorgesehen Gabel ausgeliefert wurde, werde ich das definitiv bei Canyon reklamieren, aber ich werde das Rad nicht einschicken, sondern nur einem Gabelaustausch zustimmen.
Dann können die auch gleich mal als Entschädigung eine 2020 Fox 32 SC Performance Elite rüberschicken .
Die verbaue ich dann lieber selber. Gleiches gilt für den Vorbau.


----------



## Martinwurst (28. September 2020)

Ich hoffe es antwortet dir noch jmd, der bei seiner Gabel nachschaut.

Aber wie bereits gesagt: Canyon ist einfach so verplant und unorganisiert.
Da ist fast jedes Rad mit diversen Montagemängeln und in deinem Fall würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn sie einfach zu verpeilt gewesen waren, die Daten auf der Webseite zu ändern.

Wenn du in irgendeiner Weise nennenswert unzufrieden bist, würde ich das Rad gleich zurück geben, sonst wird es eine Never-ending-story bei denen.
Ansonsten sollte ein ordentlicher Gutschein oder das Zukommenlassen der richtigen Gabel und Vorbau das Mindeste sein. Kannst dich dann aber auf sehr viel Wartezeit einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yessurf (28. September 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es antwortet dir noch jmd, der bei seiner Gabel nachschaut.


Das hoffe ich auch!!!
MTB zurückgeben kommt nicht in Frage. Das gäbe nur Theater und der Rahmen und Geometrie gefallen mir bis auf die von mir wahrgenommene Lenkproblematik sehr gut. Außerdem hat es jetzt schon deutlich über 500km auf dem Tacho und ich habe gleich nach der Lieferung eine Dropper Post nachgerüstet.
Mir geht es nur um die "perfekte" Funktionalität. Der SL / M Rahmen wurde eindeutig für ein bestimmtes Gabeloffset konstruiert und das verändert sich auch nicht mit einem Modell-Austattungsupdate.
Ich habe Geduld, da mein Exceed fahrbar ist, ich es aber noch weiter optimal für mich tunen möchte für mgl. Rennen nächste Saison.


----------



## mofa75 (29. September 2020)

Hallo Leute.  Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Habe ein Exceed cf slx aus Modelljahr 2020 (also Vorgängermodell zum aktuellen) mit Sram XX1 und level tlm Bremsen. Die Bremsbeläge vorn sind schon ziemlich runter (ca.800km) und diese wollte ich ersetzen. Welche Beläge sind bei der level tlm dort verbaut? Und ausserdem quietscht der Bremskolben der Vorderbremse. Die Kolben scheinen wohl daher auch öfters Pflege benötigen. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Danke


----------



## yessurf (30. September 2020)

Noch einmal die Bitte an alle 2020 Exceed SL Fahrer mit Rahmengröße M den Offset der Federgabel zu ermitteln und hier zu posten.
Ich wäre euch echt dankbar.


----------



## Crissi (30. September 2020)

mofa75 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.  Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Habe ein Exceed cf slx aus Modelljahr 2020 (also Vorgängermodell zum aktuellen) mit Sram XX1 und level tlm Bremsen. Die Bremsbeläge vorn sind schon ziemlich runter (ca.800km) und diese wollte ich ersetzen. Welche Beläge sind bei der level tlm dort verbaut? Und ausserdem quietscht der Bremskolben der Vorderbremse. Die Kolben scheinen wohl daher auch öfters Pflege benötigen. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Danke



Der Kolben quitscht😂😂😂? Woher weisst Du das? Wird wohl eher der Bremsbelag sein. Die Kolben sind Wartungsfrei.


----------



## mofa75 (30. September 2020)

Crissi schrieb:


> Der Kolben quitscht😂😂😂? Woher weisst Du das? Wird wohl eher der Bremsbelag sein. Die Kolben sind Wartungsfrei.


Das Rad steht dabei und ich ziehe an der Bremse. Das klingt dann sehr sehr seltsam und da vermute ich das es die Kolben sind. Es kommt definitiv von unten.


----------



## filiale (30. September 2020)

Die Kolben quietschen nicht. Dass ist der Belag in Zusammenspiel mit der Scheibe.


----------



## mofa75 (30. September 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Kolben quietschen nicht. Dass ist der Belag in Zusammenspiel mit der Scheibe.


Danke für die Antwort. Nur schwer vorstellbar,  das Laufrad läuft ohne gezogener Bremse geräuschfrei durch.


----------



## filiale (1. Oktober 2020)

mofa75 schrieb:


> das Laufrad läuft ohne gezogener Bremse geräuschfrei durch.



natürlich, weil die Beläge in diesem Fall keinen Kontakt zur Scheibe haben...


----------



## yessurf (15. Oktober 2020)

So Exceed 6.0 Update.
Relativ schneller und kompetenter Kontakt mit dem Canyon Technik-Service.
Alle Exceed der letzten 2 Jahre wurden laut Technik mit 44mm Offset Federgabeln ausgeliefert.
Tests hatten ein verbessertes, wendigeres Fahrverhalten gegenüber Federgabeln mit 52mm Offset gezeigt, die im ersten Jahr verbaut wurden.
Bei mir wurde allerdings der falsche Vorbau installiert und ich bekomme ein 80mm zugesendet.
Mal schauen, ob sich mein Fahreindruck dadurch verbessert.


----------



## Martinwurst (15. Oktober 2020)

Bist du sicher, dass es die Technik von Canyon war?
Wenn es nur der normale Service war, da würde ich nichts glauben.
Dann hoffe ich, dass damit alles zu deiner Zufriedenheit wird und es nur der Fall von der typischen schlechten Websitepflege war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yessurf (15. Oktober 2020)

Second Level Technical Support. Was auch immer das bedeuten mag. Der Mitarbeiter hatte Zugriff auf die Daten meines Bikes inkl. aller verbauten Teile. Da war auch eingetragen, dass ich einen 80mm Vorbau verbaut hätte haben müssen. Hat der Monteur wohl Mist gebaut.


----------



## penkoemen (17. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe eine absenkbare, innenverlegte Sattelstütze bei meinem CF SL 7 verbaut ohne das Tretlager auszubauen zu müssen. War zwar ein wenig fummelei aber es hat geklappt das ich um das Eck gekommen bin. Nun habe ich leider den Tip mit der Schaumstoffhülle um den Zug ignoriert und jetzt klappert es bei fast jedem Tritt.
Meine Frage an euch: Ich würde die Sattelstütze und Zug nochmals rausmachen, mir die Schaumstoffhülle zulegen und das ganze nochmals verbauen. Wie hoch ist die möglichkeit das ich den Zug mit der Schaumstoffhülle unten über das Tretlager bekomme ohne das Schaumstoff zu beschädigen ohne das Tretlager ausbauen zu müssen? An den Tretlagerausbau trau ich mich nicht so richtig ran🙈


----------



## filiale (17. Oktober 2020)

Die Schaumstoffhülle sollte vor allem im Unterrohr vorhanden sein. Die kannst Du also vom Steuerrohr her drüber schieben.


----------



## penkoemen (17. Oktober 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Schaumstoffhülle sollte vor allem im Unterrohr vorhanden sein. Die kannst Du also vom Steuerrohr her drüber schieben.


Du meinst also das ich gar nicht mehr ausbauen muss, sondern einfach von der Plastikabdeckung her die Schaumstoffhülle über den Zug nach innen schieben kann? Rutscht der Schaumstoff da schon drüber?


----------



## filiale (17. Oktober 2020)

Entweder von der Plastikabdeckung oder durch ausbauen der Gabel über das Steuerrohr. Wieso soll der da nicht drüberrutschen ? Verstehe die Frage nicht...
Natürlich kommst Du auf diese Weise nur bis zum Tretlager und nicht um die Ecke, das sollte klar sein. Das bedeutet Du mußt eine zweite Schaumstoffhülle von der Stütze her nach unten einschieben wenn es dann noch  klappern sollte.


----------



## penkoemen (17. Oktober 2020)

Super, dann werde ich mir den Schaumstoff bestellen und das versuchen. Ich dachte das der Schaumstoff vielleicht sehr stramm ist und sich nicht gut schieben lässt aber das werde ich ja dann sehen. Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## yessurf (17. Oktober 2020)

Moin, ich habe bei meinem CF SL 6.0 die Dropperpost verbaut.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle die Zughülle noch einmal komplett aus dem Rahmen rausziehen.
(nicht vergessen vorher sitzrohrseitig einen dünnen Tampen anzuknoten für das Zurückziehen.)
Dann die Zughülle mit dem Schaumstoffschlauch überziehen und an den Enden an der Zughülle festtapen. (damit der Schaumstoffschlauch nicht verrutschen kann)
Mit dem Tampen zurück ins Sitzrohr ziehen, den Tampen abknoten und fertig.


----------



## filiale (17. Oktober 2020)

Je nach Durchmesser der Schaumstoffhülle/Seilzug flutscht das recht gut. Was yessurf vorgeschlagen hat ist natürlich viel besser, sofern Du Dir die Arbeit nochmal machen möchtest.


----------



## Chrisbuzzin (18. Oktober 2020)

Servus,

ich fahre aktuell ein Canyon Exceed CF SL 6.0 pro aus 2018.

Aktuell habe ich auf dem Vorbau eien SP Connect Handy Halterung.
Diese wurde mit einer Schraube von SP angeschraubt und die original Schraube ist nicht mehr auffindbar.

Da ich die Halterung nicht mehr nutze, würde ich gene wieder zurück bauen.

Habe auf dem Bild die Schraube makiert.

Hat einer vielleicht eine Explosionsszeichnung oder kann mir sagen, was ich genau bei Canynon bestellen soll?

Danke euch.
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (18. Oktober 2020)

Chrisbuzzin schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich fahre aktuell ein Canyon Exceed CF SL 6.0 pro aus 2018.
> 
> ...



Du gehts in den Baumarkt und kaufst Dir die Schraube die Du brauchst. Entweder Senkkopf oder Inbus. Mußte halt mal Deine rausschrauben und messen was Du brauchst (Länge und Durchmesser). Ein Lineal wirst Du vermutlich haben, oder ?


----------



## Chrisbuzzin (18. Oktober 2020)

Länge weiss ich ja leider nicht. Da die original nicht mehr da ist.

mfg
Christian


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Oktober 2020)

.


----------



## Martinwurst (18. Oktober 2020)

Auf der Webseite von Canyon gibt es auch Explosionszeichnungen. Glaub aber nicht, dass da der Steuersatz mit drauf ist. 

Sich ne rostfreie Schraube mit Inbuskopf in passender Länge und Durchmesser zu kaufen, sollte aber echt nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## filiale (18. Oktober 2020)

Chrisbuzzin schrieb:


> Länge weiss ich ja leider nicht. Da die original nicht mehr da ist.
> 
> mfg
> Christian



Das ist doch egal wie lang die Originale war, Du kannst doch an Deinem Rad selbst messen....wo ist da das Problem ? Die neue Schraube kann auch 10mm länger sein, passiert nix außer dass diese dann 5gr schwerer sein könnte.


----------



## Soleikagod (18. Oktober 2020)

Habe vor 6 Wochen mein Laufrad reklamiert. Freilauf am Reynolds komplett zerstört nach 2 Monaten. Vor 2 Wochen eingeschickt. Noch keine Rückmeldung außer dass es da ist. Boa ist das alles nervig!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommaklar (19. Oktober 2020)

Soleikagod schrieb:


> Habe vor 6 Wochen mein Laufrad reklamiert. Freilauf am Reynolds komplett zerstört nach 2 Monaten. Vor 2 Wochen eingeschickt. Noch keine Rückmeldung außer dass es da ist. Boa ist das alles nervig!!!!


In solchen Fällen immer direkt zum Hersteller schicken.
Unabhängig von Marke des Rades, bist du damit deutlich schneller.
Kopie des Kaufvertrages dazu legen und gut ist.
Transport Kosten kannst du dann vielleicht Canyon noch in Rechnung stellen....
DT Swiss hat z.B. ein online Formular welches alles nötige aufnimmt und meine Felgen sind in der Regel maximal 1 bis 2 Wochen inklusive Versand unterwegs.

Edit:
Geht anscheinend nicht bei jedem Hersteller.


----------



## filiale (19. Oktober 2020)

kommaklar schrieb:


> In solchen Fällen immer direkt zum Hersteller schicken.



Geht nur bei Fox und DTSwiss.
Geht nicht bei Shimano und SRAM/RS.
Kann man daher leider  😢  nicht Verallgemeinern.


----------



## kommaklar (19. Oktober 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Geht nur bei Fox und DTSwiss.
> Geht nicht bei Shimano und SRAM/RS.
> Kann man daher leider  😢  nicht Verallgemeinern.


Ok, das wusste ich nicht!


----------



## Soleikagod (19. Oktober 2020)

Hatte Reynolds angeschrieben. Sie haben auch nach 1 Stunde geantwortet. Es sei ein Garantiefall aber Abwicklung über Canyon 🤨
Beim Kumpel der xtr trigger defekt. Keine Kosten Übernahme sondern einschicken. Nervt


----------



## biketiger2 (24. Oktober 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Geht nur bei Fox und DTSwiss.
> Geht nicht bei Shimano und SRAM/RS.
> Kann man daher leider  😢  nicht Verallgemeinern.


Bei Reynolds geht's auch, wenn man sich auf die Reynolds-eigene Garantie beruft.
Steht auch sogar so bei Canyon auf der Homepage:
Gewährleistung: DT Swiss, Fox, Mavic und Reynolds bieten einen Endkundenservice an. Hier ist eine direkte Abwicklung bei dem Hersteller möglich.


----------



## Soleikagod (24. Oktober 2020)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Sowohl Reynolds und Canyon haben gesagt dass die Abwicklung nur über Canyon geht.


----------



## biketiger2 (24. Oktober 2020)

Bei Reynolds in den Garantiebedingungen steht's auch:
Warranty service will be performed by Reynolds or a Reynolds authorized dealer.


----------



## Soleikagod (24. Oktober 2020)

Wie gesagt. In den ersten 2 Jahren nimmt sich da Reynolds nix von an...


----------



## filiale (25. Oktober 2020)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> Bei Reynolds geht's auch, wenn man sich auf die Reynolds-eigene Garantie beruft.
> Steht auch sogar so bei Canyon auf der Homepage:
> Gewährleistung: DT Swiss, Fox, Mavic und Reynolds bieten einen Endkundenservice an. Hier ist eine direkte Abwicklung bei dem Hersteller möglich.



Mavic steht doch wegen einer Insolvenz unter dem Schutzschirmverfahren...da kaufe ich besser erstmal nix mehr


----------



## marcus_r (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

fahre ein Exceed von 2017 und möchte nun eine verstellbare Sattelstütze mit innenliegender Anlenkung nachrüsten - sollte wahrscheinlich kein grösseres Problem darstellen, oder? Das Exceed gab es ja direkt von Canyon auch schon mit versenkbarer Stütze mit Anlenkung durch das Sattelrohr...

Was ich mich gerade Frage - wie klappt das dann genau beim Tretlager? Kurbel ausbauen und dann darüber durchführen?  Hat doch sicher jemand von euch schon mal gemacht, oder? 

DANKE schonmal für eure Hilfe & Grüsse
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TilmannG (25. Oktober 2020)

Magst mal auf die vorige Seite gucken? - so ab Beitrag 2079


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Oktober 2020)

im manuel gibt es dazu keine angaben?


----------



## marcus_r (25. Oktober 2020)

TilmannG schrieb:


> Magst mal auf die vorige Seite gucken? - so ab Beitrag 2079



oh mann, gegoogelt und geschaut aber nicht auf der letzten Seite geschaut... Bin ich ein Depp

danke, beantwortet alles soweit


----------



## mofa75 (30. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe ein Exceed cf slx und möchte gern die beschi.....Bremse Level TLM austauschen. Die vordere Bremse wird ja relativ unproblematisch zu tauschen sein, aber hinten?! Wie gehe ich am besten vor? Ich wäre sehr dankbar über Hilfe und Rat. Vielen Dank.


----------



## filiale (30. Oktober 2020)

mofa75 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe ein Exceed cf slx und möchte gern die beschi.....Bremse Level TLM austauschen. Die vordere Bremse wird ja relativ unproblematisch zu tauschen sein, aber hinten?! Wie gehe ich am besten vor? Ich wäre sehr dankbar über Hilfe und Rat. Vielen Dank.



einfach mal in diesem Thread zurückblättern, da ist alles beschrieben.


----------



## mofa75 (1. November 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> einfach mal in diesem Thread zurückblättern, da ist alles beschrieben.


Vielen Dank. So wie ich es verstehe, zuerst Schaltzug lösen, dann Kappe unterm Tretlager ab, dann Bremsleitung ganz oben Rausziehen. Neue Leitung oben einfädeln, vom Tretlager aus den Schaumstoff über die Bremsleitung schieben und dann vom Tretlager aus das andere Ende der Leitung nach hinten durchfädeln. Ist das wirklich so einfach? VG


----------



## filiale (1. November 2020)

mofa75 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. So wie ich es verstehe, zuerst Schaltzug lösen, dann Kappe unterm Tretlager ab, dann Bremsleitung ganz oben Rausziehen. Neue Leitung oben einfädeln, vom Tretlager aus den Schaumstoff über die Bremsleitung schieben und dann vom Tretlager aus das andere Ende der Leitung nach hinten durchfädeln. Ist das wirklich so einfach? VG



Das Problem ist, dass die Hülse vom Tretlager so groß ist, das Du durch die Kappe unter dem Tretlager nur begrenzt die Bremsleitung führen kannst. Am Besten VOR dem rausziehen der alten Bremsleitung ein Seil/Draht daran befestigen. Dann ist der Weg vorgegeben wenn Du die neue Leitung einfädelst.


----------



## mofa75 (1. November 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die Hülse vom Tretlager so groß ist, das Du durch die Kappe unter dem Tretlager nur begrenzt die Bremsleitung führen kannst. Am Besten VOR dem rausziehen der alten Bremsleitung ein Seil/Draht daran befestigen. Dann ist der Weg vorgegeben wenn Du die neue Leitung einfädelst.


Dann könnte ich ja die Tretlagerkappe geschlossen lassen,oder? Und das Seil geht dann durch die Schaumstoffhülse und verbleibt im Rahmen? Ist der Schaumstoff durchgehend im Rahmen um die Bremsleitung?


----------



## filiale (1. November 2020)

Das Seil geht nicht durch die Schaumstoffhülle. Die liegt "locker" um der Bremsleitung und wird mit rausgezogen. Der Schaumstoff ummantel zwischen Tretlager und Steuerrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mofa75 (3. November 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Das Seil geht nicht durch die Schaumstoffhülle. Die liegt "locker" um der Bremsleitung und wird mit rausgezogen. Der Schaumstoff ummantel zwischen Tretlager und Steuerrohr.


Aber dann könnte ich doch direkt die neue Bremsleitung an die alte "kleben" und ziehe damit die alte raus und gleichzeitig die neue rein. Dann kann ich mir doch den Draht sparen oder?


----------



## filiale (3. November 2020)

mofa75 schrieb:


> Aber dann könnte ich doch direkt die neue Bremsleitung an die alte "kleben" und ziehe damit die alte raus und gleichzeitig die neue rein. Dann kann ich mir doch den Draht sparen oder?


Theoretisch geht das, korrekt.


----------



## mofa75 (11. November 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Das Seil geht nicht durch die Schaumstoffhülle. Die liegt "locker" um der Bremsleitung und wird mit rausgezogen. Der Schaumstoff ummantel zwischen Tretlager und Steuerrohr.


Hallo nochmal. Bin gerade dabei die obere Kappe am Steuerrohr zu lösen, da wo Bremsleitung und Schaltzug raus kommen. Den Gummistopfen der Bremsleitung ging relativ problemlos raus. Allerdings scheint es auch einen Stopfen für den Schaltzug geben. Der lässt sich absolut nicht entfernen. Meiner Meinung nach muss er aber ab um die Kappe komplett zu entfernen und dann einen neuen Bremszug einzufädeln. Gibt's da einen Trick? VG


----------



## filiale (11. November 2020)

Der Schaltzug muß natürlich gelöst werden (am Schaltwerk). Sonst steht alles unter Spannung.


----------



## mofa75 (11. November 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Der Schaltzug muß natürlich gelöst werden (am Schaltwerk). Sonst steht alles unter Spannung.


So ein Mist.  Das wollt ich vermeiden.


----------



## mofa75 (11. November 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Der Schaltzug muß natürlich gelöst werden (am Schaltwerk). Sonst steht alles unter Spannung.


Sorry wenn ich nochmal nachfrage. Bist du dir sicher, das ich nach dem Lösen des Schaltzuges am Schaltwerk oben am Steuersatz den Schaltzug etwas rausziehen kann um den Deckel zu entfernen? Da ist doch der Liner vom Schaltzug im Rahmen.  Den würde ich ha dann mit rausziehen oder? Wie gesagt, ich möchte lediglich eine komplett neue Bremsanlage installieren. Danke vielmals .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (11. November 2020)

Der liner bleibt beim rausziehen auf dem Schaltseil. Du brauchst die Abdeckung ja auch nur ein paar Zentimeter abzunehmen. Öffne doch einfach die Gegenseite und leuchte mit einer Taschenlampe rein. Du mußt da keine Doktorarbeit drüber schreiben


----------



## mofa75 (11. November 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Der liner bleibt beim rausziehen auf dem Schaltseil. Du brauchst die Abdeckung ja auch nur ein paar Zentimeter abzunehmen. Öffne doch einfach die Gegenseite und leuchte mit einer Taschenlampe rein. Du mußt da keine Doktorarbeit drüber schreiben


Die Gegenseite habe ich schon auf. Ja der Deckel muss nur ein Stück ab. Muss ja dann auch den Schaumstoff (wahrscheinlich von oben) wieder über den Schaltzug fädeln.


----------



## mofa75 (11. November 2020)

mofa75 schrieb:


> Die Gegenseite habe ich schon auf. Ja der Deckel muss nur ein Stück ab. Muss ja dann auch den Schaumstoff (wahrscheinlich von oben) wieder über den Schaltzug fädeln.


Schaumstoff über Bremszug natürlich.


----------



## Soleikagod (24. November 2020)

Guten Tag, habe nun nach 3 Monaten am Exceed 7.0 ein Knacken im Bereich tretlager. Allerdings nur im Wiegetritt an der Rechten Seite. Hab das alte Tretlager rausgeholt und festgestellt, dass das Kunststoff innen gebrochen war. Nach Einbau des neuen allerdings das gleiche Problem/Geräusch. Dann mal kurze Hand folgendes ausprobiert.
Abdeckung für den Zug unten ist sauber und sitzt fest, Kurbel getauscht Pedale getauscht gleiche Problem. Sattelstütze und Klemme nochmal rein und sauber gemacht. Gleiche Problem. Kassette, Schaltwerl überprüft. Immer noch. Hat noch jemand eine Idee????
Ein Kumpel mit nem Exceed 8.0 hat genau das gleiche Problem. Gleiches Geräusch.
Danke


----------



## filiale (24. November 2020)

Ist es bei einer bestimmten Stellung der Kurbel ?
Wenn es nur im Wiegetritt auftritt, ist es nicht der Lenker/Vorbau ?
Habt ihr mal das Laufrad getauscht ?
Ist es bei allen Gängen ?
Kann man es im Stehen bei Belastung auf das Pedal/Kurbel nachvollziehen ?


----------



## yukon100 (24. November 2020)

Soleikagod schrieb:


> Guten Tag, habe nun nach 3 Monaten am Exceed 7.0 ein Knacken im Bereich tretlager. Allerdings nur im Wiegetritt an der Rechten Seite. Hab das alte Tretlager rausgeholt und festgestellt, dass das Kunststoff innen gebrochen war. Nach Einbau des neuen allerdings das gleiche Problem/Geräusch. Dann mal kurze Hand folgendes ausprobiert.
> Abdeckung für den Zug unten ist sauber und sitzt fest, Kurbel getauscht Pedale getauscht gleiche Problem. Sattelstütze und Klemme nochmal rein und sauber gemacht. Gleiche Problem. Kassette, Schaltwerl überprüft. Immer noch. Hat noch jemand eine Idee????
> Ein Kumpel mit nem Exceed 8.0 hat genau das gleiche Problem. Gleiches Geräusch.
> Danke



Hast du mal geschaut, ob es vom Schaltungsauge kommt ?
Schaltungsauge mal komplett ausbauen, reinigen und mit reichlich Montagepaste die für Carbon geeignet ist wieder einbauen.

Gruß
Guido


----------



## Martinwurst (24. November 2020)

Hat jemand hier den Maxxis Ikon in 2.35 am Exceed montiert (alter Rahmen Modelljahr 2019)?





						Maxxis Ikon MTB-Faltreifen TR EXO 3C MaxxSpeed - 29 Zoll
					

Maxxis ▶ Großvolumig, schnell rollend, 3C Triple MaxxSpeed Mischung, Tubeless Ready, EXO Protection - der IKON.




					www.bike24.de
				




Canyon sagt ja maximal 2.25, aber passt der Ikon mit 2.35 bzw. wie viel Platz is da noch? Fällt ja meist eh unterschiedlich aus je nach Hersteller.
Felge ist ja ne 25mm Dt Swiss, das sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (28. November 2020)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wann das CP0008 Cockpit einzeln erhältlich sein wird?


----------



## yessurf (14. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
kleiner Beitrag für alle die mit ihrem Exceed (alter Rahmen) racen. Die von Canyon als Crash-Protection angepriesene Impact Protection Unit schütz beim Sturz nicht vernünftig vor dem Überdrehen des Lenkers. Ende November ist mir beim Einbremsen auf Laub das Vorderrad weggerutscht. Leider bei einer eingeleiteten Lenkbewegung. Die IPU hat sich einfach auf dem Steuerrohr mitgedreht und dadurch wurde der Schaltgriff über das Oberrohr gedrückt und hat das Laminat leicht beschädigt. (Lässt sich minimal mit dem Daumen eindrücken.) Der Sturz an sich war nichts heftiges und ich bin weich auf dem Laub gelandet und gerutscht. Nicht die kleinste Beschädigung an Mensch und Maschine bis auf s.o.
Nach Absprache mit Canyon hatte ich den abgerüsteten Rahmen zur Begutachtung eingeschickt. Gerade hat Canyon, nach wirklich schneller Bearbeitung, telefonisch eine Reparatur auf Kulanz abgelehnt.
Meine Verständnis für diese Entscheidung hält sich sehr in Grenzen.
Ich schicke den Rahmen zur Carbon-Klinik und lasse ihn für relativ kleines Geld reparieren und neu lackieren.
Also verlasst euch nicht auf die IPU. Ist wie ein Airbag der beim Crash die Luft nicht lange genug hält.


----------



## filiale (14. Januar 2021)

Das kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Wer sagt denn daß Dein Schutzring eventuell einfach nicht fest genug angezogen war ? Außerdem sind bei mir die Schalt- und Bremshebel so eingestellt, dass auch ohne IPU diese nicht mit dem Oberrohr kollidieren würden.
Canyon repariert die Rahmen sowieso nicht. Die werfen ihn weg und Du bekommst ein Crash-Replacement gegen Geld. Bei einem selbst verschuldeten Schaden reagiert Canyon so wie nahezu jeder Hersteller, egal ob Auto oder Fahrrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketiger2 (14. Januar 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Außerdem sind bei mir die Schalt- und Bremshebel so eingestellt, dass auch ohne IPU diese nicht mit dem Oberrohr kollidieren würden.


Sollte ja auch, unabhängig vom Modell, der Normalfall sein, wenn man wie die meisten noch 1cm Spacer hat.


----------



## yessurf (14. Januar 2021)

Den Schutzring hatte ich wie alles andere nach Drehmomentvorgabe mit meinem Proxxon Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen. Es war die Unterseite von der Schalteinheit die am Bremsgriff montiert ist. Bisher habe ich mein Cockpit optimal für mich eingestellt, jetzt werde ich mal ausprobieren, ob ich es auch so optimal für mich einstellen kann, dass die Schalteinheit nicht mit dem Oberrohr kollidiert. Klar hab ich den Sturz und damit den Schaden selbst verursacht. Darum geht es mir auch gar nicht. Tatsache ist, dass die IPU bei mir nicht funktioniert hat. Der Rahmen wird repariert und es wird weiter trainiert. War eher als Hinweis gemeint, sich nicht auf die IPU zu verlassen.
Es ist also auch mit IPU wichtig, genau wie ihr schreibt, darauf zu achten das die Hebel frei überlaufen bei Überdrehung des Lenkers.


----------



## testobjekt87687 (17. Januar 2021)

Hallo Leute, 
ich wollte mir die Canyon s25 Sattelstütze für mein Gravel Bike holen (Bergamont Grandurance 5).
Leider finde ich nirgendwo Angaben, wie weit die Sattelstütze mindestens aus dem Rahmen rausschauen muss. Meine jetzige Sattelstütze schaut nur 14,5 cm aus dem rahmen. Wäre jemand so nett und würde das an seinem Canyon schnell abmessen? Da ist ja eine Markierung, wie weit die Stütze maximal reingesteckt werden darf. 
LG Andi


----------



## testobjekt87687 (17. Januar 2021)

Hallo Leute, 
ich wollte mir die Canyon s25 Sattelstütze für mein Gravel Bike holen (Bergamont Grandurance 5).
Leider finde ich nirgendwo Angaben, wie weit die Sattelstütze mindestens aus dem Rahmen rausschauen muss. Meine jetzige Sattelstütze schaut nur 14,5 cm aus dem rahmen. Wäre jemand so nett und würde das an seinem Canyon schnell abmessen? Da ist ja eine Markierung, wie weit die Stütze maximal reingesteckt werden darf. 
LG Andi


----------



## serious0812 (17. Januar 2021)

Kann ich leider nicht sagen, ich habe die Stütze gleich gegen eine Syntace P6 HiFlex Carbon getauscht und die S25 verkauft. War mir zu viel Geschwurbel mit den Blattfedern, außerdem keine Klemmung für hochovales Carbon-Sattelgestell.


----------



## filiale (17. Januar 2021)

testobjekt87687 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich wollte mir die Canyon s25 Sattelstütze für mein Gravel Bike holen (Bergamont Grandurance 5).
> Leider finde ich nirgendwo Angaben, wie weit die Sattelstütze mindestens aus dem Rahmen rausschauen muss. Meine jetzige Sattelstütze schaut nur 14,5 cm aus dem rahmen. Wäre jemand so nett und würde das an seinem Canyon schnell abmessen? Da ist ja eine Markierung, wie weit die Stütze maximal reingesteckt werden darf.
> LG Andi



20,5cm von der Markierung 0cm/Min nach oben bis zur Mitte Sattelklemmung/Sattelstreben. Von der 0cm/Min Markierung gehts nach unten ins Sattelrohr (10cm in 1cm Markierungsschritten)...(bei mir steht es bei 6cm) und dann kommt darunter noch ein wenig Rest (den Rest habe ich nicht gemessen weil ich die Stütze nicht rausgezogen habe).


----------



## biketiger2 (17. Januar 2021)

serious0812 schrieb:


> ...außerdem keine Klemmung für hochovales Carbon-Sattelgestell.


Die Klemmung gibt's von Ergon zu kaufen.


----------



## testobjekt87687 (17. Januar 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> 20,5cm von der Markierung 0cm/Min nach oben bis zur Mitte Sattelklemmung/Sattelstreben. Von der 0cm/Min Markierung gehts nach unten ins Sattelrohr (10cm in 1cm Markierungsschritten)...(bei mir steht es bei 6cm) und dann kommt darunter noch ein wenig Rest (den Rest habe ich nicht gemessen weil ich die Stütze nicht rausgezogen habe).


Vielen Dank fürs Nachmessen, dann ist die Stütze leider zu lang für mein Fahrrad


----------



## filiale (17. Januar 2021)

@testobjekt87687
Oder Dein Fahrrad zu groß...  es ist schon ungewöhnlich eine Stütze nur 14,5cm rauszuziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benijamino (18. Januar 2021)

Hi, mal ne Frage. Da ich bei meine Exceed CF SL von 20 ne Dropper Post nachrüsten möchte, wollte ich im gleichen Zug die Remote für die Federgabel entfernen, dass am Cockpit Platz für die Remote der Sattelstütze ist.
Hab mich jetzt mal durch die SRAM Seite geklickt und hab das Ersatzteil 11a rausgesucht um an der Gabel zu sperren/öffnen. Jetzt hab ich schon 2,3 Shops durchgesucht aber nirgends was gefunden wo ich das Teil bekomme. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die herbekomme? Direkt bei Canyon fragen?


> 11.4018.082.012 FORK COMPRESSION DAMPER KNOB KIT - CROWN CHARGER2 RL (INCLUDES KNOB & SCREW) - SID SELECT+ B4 (2020)/SID SL SELECT+ C1 (2021)



Edit
Frage hat sich erledigt. Bei bike-components konnten Sie mir das Teil bestellen.


----------



## Soleikagod (6. März 2021)

Wann kommt denn das neue Cockpit auf den Markt. Grüße


----------



## serious0812 (7. März 2021)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> Die Klemmung gibt's von Ergon zu kaufen.


Ich weiß, Ergon Flip Head 7x9. Hatte ich und habe sie gleich mit verkauft.


----------



## benijamino (27. März 2021)

Hi. Hab mir das schaltauge verbogen. Ersatz ist da und ich bin gerade am tauschen. HR ausgebaut, schraube und Schaltwerk gelöst, aber es ist wie festgebacken. Bevor ich jetzt mit See Zange dran rum ziehe, gibts nen Trick wie ich das rausbekomme? 🙄

okay etwas Gefühl und Mut, dann klappt’s 😉


----------



## idmoto (28. März 2021)

Hallo, wird die S25 Sattelstütze überhaupt noch angeboten?, würde Sie mir auch gerne holen.


----------



## styl0 (19. April 2021)

Soleikagod schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn das neue Cockpit auf den Markt. Grüße


Im Test vom neuen Exceed hieß es 2020 "ab Herbst" bis heute ist es leider nicht kaufbar. Ehrlich gesagt bezweifele ich mittlerweile das es überhaupt einzeln erscheint. Bleibt nur ebay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soleikagod (19. April 2021)

styl0 schrieb:


> Im Test vom neuen Exceed hieß es 2020 "ab Herbst" bis heute ist es leider nicht kaufbar. Ehrlich gesagt bezweifele ich mittlerweile das es überhaupt einzeln erscheint. Bleibt nur ebay.


Schade weil ja auch angekündigt wurde, dass es in verschiedenen vorbaulängen und Neigungen kommen sollte. Der Support hatte mir nur geantwortet „darüber haben wir keine Informationen“ 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## filiale (19. April 2021)

Soleikagod schrieb:


> Schade weil ja auch angekündigt wurde, dass es in verschiedenen vorbaulängen und Neigungen kommen sollte. Der Support hatte mir nur geantwortet „darüber haben wir keine Informationen“ 🙄🙄🙄



das sagen die immer um keine Gerüchte zu streuen...sowas verbreitet sich ja sonst ratz fatz, wie man hier am Forum sieht.


----------



## serious0812 (19. April 2021)

Das Cockpit ist ja keine Canyon-Konstruktion. Könnte z.B. Syncros sein:
https://www.syncros.com/de/de/product/syncros-fraser-ic-sl-740mm-bar-stem


----------



## Klein-Attitude (19. April 2021)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Das Cockpit ist ja keine Canyon-Konstruktion. Könnte z.B. Syncros sein:
> https://www.syncros.com/de/de/product/syncros-fraser-ic-sl-740mm-bar-stem


Warum nicht von Gemini, Willier etc. , oder gleich von Klein ?  Warum sollte es nicht von Canyon sein, weil es ähnliche schon früher gab ?


----------



## Klein-Attitude (19. April 2021)

Inzwischen fast alle Modelle und Grössen ausverkauft. 
Niemand hier, der ca. 1,73 m bis 1,78m ist, vorher ein "altes" Exceed in M fuhr und jetzt ein neues ?


----------



## yessurf (30. April 2021)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage an die 2020 Canyon Exceed CF SL Besitzer.
Mein Rahmen kam heute von der Carbon Klinik repariert wieder und ich kann diese Firma wirklich empfehlen bei Carbon-Reparaturen.
Beim einsetzten der Federgabel ist mir aufgefallen, das Canyon unter der Kunstoff IPU eine Kunstoff Distanzhülse zwischen Gabelschaft und oberem Steuerlager verbaut hat, die das obere Steuerlager fast vollständig abdeckt. Ist das bei euch auch so?

MfG


----------



## filiale (30. April 2021)

Ich glaube ja...ist bei mir schon 1 Jahr her das ich es eingebaut habe.


----------



## yessurf (30. April 2021)

Danke für die Antwort. Auf der Explosionszeichnung ist das Ding jedenfalls nicht drauf. Scheint dann echt eine Eigenkonstruktion von / für Canyon zu sein, damit die IPU nicht direkt auf dem oberen Steuerlager aufliegt. Der Innendurchmesser des oberen Steuerlagers muss dann aber auch größer sein als 1 1/8 Zoll.
Meine Gabel erlaubt mir 2cm Spacer unter dem Vorbau. Ist das zuviel? Die IPU baut ja auch schon auf dem Steuerrohr auf. Kürzen des Schaftrohres wäre kein Problem.


----------



## filiale (1. Mai 2021)

Du kannst auch 4 oder 5cm Spacer drunter legen wenn der Schaft lang genug ist. Das hat nichts mit der IPU zu tun.


----------



## Cuthepro (1. Mai 2021)

Passt bei den Exceeds aus 2018 der IPU aus Alu? Davor müsste ja einer aus Alu verbaut worden sein (meine ich auf Bildern gesehen zu haben). Meiner aus Kunststoff bricht ständig, trotz deutlich niedrigerem Drehmoment....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yessurf (1. Mai 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Du kannst auch 4 oder 5cm Spacer drunter legen wenn der Schaft lang genug ist. Das hat nichts mit der IPU zu tun.


War nicht in Bezug auf die IPU gemeint. Hätte ich als neue Frage formulieren sollen.
Bezieht sich nur auf eine raceorientierte Sitzposition.


----------



## filiale (1. Mai 2021)

yessurf schrieb:


> War nicht in Bezug auf die IPU gemeint. Hätte ich als neue Frage formulieren sollen.
> Bezieht sich nur auf eine raceorientierte Sitzposition.



Dann mußte schauen, dass Du ausreichend Druck aufs Vorderrad bekommst. Aber nicht zuviel, sonst geht es wieder in die Handgelenke. Einfach ausprobieren bevor Du die Säge ansetzt.


----------



## biketiger2 (1. Mai 2021)

Tauscht doch den originalen Steuersatz gegen einen Acros Blocklock.


----------



## yessurf (1. Mai 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Dann mußte schauen, dass Du ausreichend Druck aufs Vorderrad bekommst. Aber nicht zuviel, sonst geht es wieder in die Handgelenke. Einfach ausprobieren bevor Du die Säge ansetzt.


Dann werde ich mal ausprobieren, wie es sich mit 20mm fährt. Sieht auf jeden Fall nicht zu hoch aus mit -6° Vorbauwinkel. Herrlich wieder am MTB rumschrauben zu können. 😀


----------



## TilmannG (4. Mai 2021)

idmoto schrieb:


> Hallo, wird die S25 Sattelstütze überhaupt noch angeboten?, würde Sie mir auch gerne holen.


 Ist im Canyon-shop wieder gelistet. Passt aber nicht mehr zu den neuen Exceeds.


----------



## yukon100 (4. Mai 2021)

TilmannG schrieb:


> Ist im Canyon-shop wieder gelistet. Passt aber nicht mehr zu den neuen Exceeds.


Warum soll die nicht mehr passen, ist doch im Exceed CFR Team sogar verbaut. Man kann auch heute noch ohne versenkbare Stütze fahren.


----------



## TilmannG (4. Mai 2021)

Canyon S25 VCLS 2.0 CF Sattelstütze
dort steht:

_Nicht kompatibel mit:                 Exceed (M075 | M076 | M112)_


----------



## biketiger2 (4. Mai 2021)

Ein Tip, zwischen den Stützenteilen beidseitig dünne rauhe selbstklebende Folie anbringen ( zB wie sie Autos zwischen den Fenstern schonmal haben, Opel Zafira..). Verhindert Verschieben der beiden Teile und Rutschen ins Sitzrohr.


----------



## biketiger2 (4. Mai 2021)

TilmannG schrieb:


> Canyon S25 VCLS 2.0 CF Sattelstütze
> dort steht:
> 
> _Nicht kompatibel mit:                 Exceed (M075 | M076 | M112)_


Könnte an der speziellen Klemmung am Sitzrohr liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yukon100 (4. Mai 2021)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> Könnte an der speziellen Klemmung am Sitzrohr liegen.


Erklärt aber alles nicht warum Canyon die Stütze selber im CFR anbietet.









						Exceed CFR Team
					

CFR – Canyon Factory Racing – steht für eine klare Message: Kompromisse überlässt du lieber anderen. Das Exceed CFR Team ist mit seinem High-End-Rahmen und der tadellosen Ausstattung direkt von der Rennstrecke ein Wettkampfgerät der Superlative!




					www.canyon.com


----------



## Klein-Attitude (4. Mai 2021)

TilmannG schrieb:


> Canyon S25 VCLS 2.0 CF Sattelstütze
> dort steht:
> 
> _Nicht kompatibel mit:                 Exceed (M075 | M076 | M112)_


Wirklich seltsam, denn wie Yukon schon sagte ist sie im CFR Team ja drin. https://www.canyon.com/de-de/mounta..._rahmenfarbe=WH/BU#all-components-section-tab


----------



## yukon100 (4. Mai 2021)

Ich sehe gerade im Text steht:

Canyon VCLS


----------



## biketiger2 (4. Mai 2021)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Wirklich seltsam, denn wie Yukon schon sagte ist sie im CFR Team ja drin. https://www.canyon.com/de-de/mountain-bikes/cross-country-bikes/exceed/exceed-cfr-team/2643.html?dwvar_2643_pv_rahmenfarbe=WH/BU#all-components-section-tab


Ist vielleicht eine andere Version, oder es hat sich mittlerweile rausgestellt, daß es da Probleme gibt. Ich habe 4 von den Stützen ( von Canyon auf eBay  vor  einigen  Jahren neu für 99€ ! ), die sind halt speziell zum klemmen. Wäre ja auch nicht das erste Mal. Stichwort Aeroad...


----------



## yessurf (6. Mai 2021)

Back in the game. 😃


----------



## octopus2903 (15. Mai 2021)

Könnt Ihr mir sagen, ob ich bei einem Canyon Exceed CF SLX aus 2017 eine Variostütze intern verbauen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Attitude (15. Mai 2021)

klar, kann man, brauchst nur rechts nen neuen Deckel mit 2 Löchern drin, kost paar Euros, weiß nimmrr genau wieviel.


----------



## octopus2903 (15. Mai 2021)

danke!


----------



## Klein-Attitude (15. Mai 2021)

bzw. mit überhaupt einem Loch, je nachdem ob mit oder ohne Unmerfer fährst bisher.
Mit Umwerfer dann an den Liner-Einbau denken, weil der Umerferzug ja raus muss.


----------



## octopus2903 (15. Mai 2021)

also, ich bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines Exceed CF SLX 8.0 Pro Race.
Wenn ich das richtig gemessen habe, ist der Durchmesser der Sattelstütze 30,9 mm. Passt das?
Könnt Ihr mir eine empfehlen? Ich bin 197, kann also vermutlich eine lange Stütze mit viel Hub gebrauchen.
Macht ggf. eine Bluetooth-Stütze Sinn? (Die *MAGURA Vyron eLECT ist ja echt sexy)*


----------



## octopus2903 (15. Mai 2021)

Ich fahre vorne keine Umwerfer (nur ein Kranz)


----------



## Klein-Attitude (16. Mai 2021)

Ich hatte die Vyron zuerst drin, dann musst natürlich nix umbauen, aber irgendwann war ich vom verzögerten Reagieren und vom langsamen Ausfahren genervt ( war früheres Modell, soll ja verbessert worden sein)  und hab dann ne Divine SL verbaut, 30,9mm ist richtig beim Exceed.


----------



## pophase (3. Juni 2021)

Moin,

ich bin letzte Woche mal das CF SL-Exceed eines Freundes Probe gefahren und nun schwer vom Vortrieb und der Steifigkeit begeistert. Ich weiß nicht genau welches Modell es ist, aber ich schätze das hier: https://www.canyon.com/en-za/buying-tools/bike-comparison/?pids=50000124&format=ajax
Hat eine Eagle X01, DT Swiss XR1501 Laufräder und eine RockShox SID RL Gabel.

Ich eruiere nun welches aktuelle Modell ich kaufen müsste, um in denselben Fahrgenuss zu kommen. Vor allem bei den Laufrädern kenne ich mich nicht aus. Wenn ich mir das aktuelle CF 6 anschaue, dann hat es als Laufräder DT Swiss XR1700 Spline. Inwieweit sind die XR1700 mit den XR1501 vergleichbar?

Und inwieweit ist die Fox Rhythm 32 vom CF 6 der RockShox SID unterlegen - wenn überhaupt?


----------



## styl0 (3. Juni 2021)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich dir deine Frage nicht genau beantworten kann und du auf dein neues Bike vermutlich bis 22 warten müsstest: Ich habe das CF6 (geliefert vor knapp drei Wochen) in der Standardaustattung. Reifen (Conti Cross- und Raceking) und Griffe (ESI) sind gewechselt...und ich kann deinen Eindruck bestätigen. Das Bike geht wirklich extrem. Ich bin kein XC "Racer", bezeichne mich aber wohl als halbwegs trainierten Radfahrer....und es ist der Wahnsinn wie dieses Bike nach vorne geht. Will heißen: Wenn du nicht ewig warten willst und es ein Modell gibt welches deinen Ansprüchen genügt, bestell es, unabhängig von den Laufrädern 
Bezüglich Gabel komme ich von der Reba (welche ja die neuen Standardgabel für "Billigbikes" zu sein scheint   ). Ich kann hier nur sagen, dass die Fox 32, sauber eingestellt, Schläge wirklich sehr sanft und Handgelenk-freundlich absorbiert, selbst wenn es mal richtig zur Sache geht. Eine aktuelle SID konnte ich leider noch nicht fahren, hoffe aber trotzdem dir etwas geholfen zu haben


----------



## octopus2903 (4. Juni 2021)

An meinem gebraucht erworbenen Exceed CF SLX 8.0 Pro Race machen die Bremsen Probleme. Ich habe dieses "Spiel", womit der Hebel etwas zurückflitscht nicht. Habe das Gefühl, als wären die Federn ausgelullert. Entlüftet sind die Bremsen. Dolle ist das nicht.
Jetzt meine Frage: Macht es Sinn die SRAM Level TLM zu überholen oder würdet Ihr Geld in die Hand nehmen und etwas hochwertigeres an das Bike bauen (ich bin 97kg schwer)?
Wenn ja: was? (Was würde ich genau brauchen? Könnten die Leitungen bestehen bleiben?

Beim Überholen ist das Problem, dass ich nur die Linke Bremse bzw. den Bremshebel finde aber rechts nichts zu bekommen ist.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (4. Juni 2021)

Kann gut sein, dass die Kolben sich so langsam festsetzen. Wechsel auf Shimano und damit auf Mineralöl, und du hast Ruhe. Und Bremskraft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octopus2903 (4. Juni 2021)

Hast Du eine Empfehlung?

kann ich einfach so wechseln? Was brauche ich alles? Bremsscheiben?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (4. Juni 2021)

Am besten das Komplettpaket inkl. Bremsscheiben. Ich habe aber die Trickstuff Dächle HD Scheiben. Perfekt!


----------



## octopus2903 (5. Juni 2021)

Was empfiehlst Du denn? XTR? 2 Kolben? 4 Kolben?
Kann ich die alten Leitungen nehmen oder muss ich die tauschen? Geht das durch den Rahmen einfach? Kann ich mir da etwas versauen, also z. B. die Leitung nicht mehr durchbekommen?


----------



## Resimilchkuh (5. Juni 2021)

Bremse müsstest Du komplett inkl. Leitungen tauschen, da SRAM Dot benutzt und Shimano Mineralöl.
Hab es an einem Lux noch nicht gemacht, soll aber fummelig sein. Wenn Du mit sowas nicht erfahren bist, nicht der einfachste Einstieg zum lernen.
Vielleicht reicht es auch einfach Mal Bremsflüssigkeit an Deiner dran zu wechseln. Dann hast Du auch schon Mal Übung für den Fall des Tausch.
Bremsscheiben können in der Regel bleiben, der Reibring sollte nur zum Belag passen. Bei trickstuff gibt es eine schöne Übersicht über die Reibkuchenhöhe.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (5. Juni 2021)

octopus2903 schrieb:


> Was empfiehlst Du denn? XTR? 2 Kolben? 4 Kolben?
> Kann ich die alten Leitungen nehmen oder muss ich die tauschen? Geht das durch den Rahmen einfach? Kann ich mir da etwas versauen, also z. B. die Leitung nicht mehr durchbekommen?



XT 2-Kolben reicht völlig.


----------



## biketiger2 (5. Juni 2021)

Ich würde bei 97kg die Magura MT5 ins Auge fassen. 100g mehr spielt da doch keine Rolle.


----------



## filiale (5. Juni 2021)

Shimano XT. XTR ist nur leichter aber nicht besser. Scheiben können bleiben. Leitungen müssen getauscht werden. Vorne kein Problem, klar. Aber für hinten muß das Tretlager auf einer Seite rausgeschlagen werden oder Du findest eine Lösung beim rausziehen der SRAM Leitung gleichzeitig die Shimano reinzuziehen. 
Im Unterrohr ist die Leitung aber noch in einem Schaumstoffschlauch. Daher idealerweise die Gabel ausbauen, dann haste richtig Platz und brichst Dir nicht die Finger bei stundenlangem rumfummeln.


----------



## Juuro (5. Juni 2021)

Kann auch empfehlen die Gabel auszubauen zum Bremsleitungen zu verlegen. Das geht dann auch ohne die alte Leitung als Führung zu nehmen ganz einfach. Hab ich jetzt schon zwei mal gemacht.


----------



## schurwald-biker (6. Juni 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Shimano XT. XTR ist nur leichter aber nicht besser. Scheiben können bleiben. Leitungen müssen getauscht werden. Vorne kein Problem, klar. Aber für hinten muß das Tretlager auf einer Seite rausgeschlagen werden oder Du findest eine Lösung beim rausziehen der SRAM Leitung gleichzeitig die Shimano reinzuziehen.
> Im Unterrohr ist die Leitung aber noch in einem Schaumstoffschlauch. Daher idealerweise die Gabel ausbauen, dann haste richtig Platz und brichst Dir nicht die Finger bei stundenlangem rumfummeln.


Ich habe am Exceed die Sram-Bremsen durch Shimano XT ersetzt und bin sehr zufrieden.
Wenn die Leitung der Hinterrad-Bremse rausgezogen wird, muss die neue Leitung damit dann gleich reingezogen werden. Es gibt da so eine Kupplung zu kaufen für ca. 2 EUR die man in beide Leitungsenden einschraubt. so geht das ganz einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Attitude (6. Juni 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Shimano XT. XTR ist nur leichter aber nicht besser.


Kann ich auch nicht bestätigen, Kumpel hat bei seinem neuen E-Bike ne simple SLX dran und an seinem älteren Trek Fuel ne Sram level , er war ganz erstaunt über die Bremswirkung und den Besseren Druckpunkt bei der SLX. Entlüften muss er die Sram auch öfter mal, ich meine XT nur extrem selten.


----------



## filiale (6. Juni 2021)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Kann ich auch nicht bestätigen, Kumpel hat bei seinem neuen E-Bike ne simple SLX dran und an seinem älteren Trek Fuel ne Sram level , er war ganz erstaunt über die Bremswirkung und den Besseren Druckpunkt bei der SLX. Entlüften muss er die Sram auch öfter mal, ich meine XT nur extrem selten.


??? Das habe ich doch auch bestätigt....oder ist das Wort "nicht" zuviel ?


----------



## Klein-Attitude (6. Juni 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> ??? Das habe ich doch auch bestätigt....oder ist das Wort "nicht" zuviel ?


Ups, ja,. ich meinte auch, dass sie besser sind als die Sram.


----------



## schurwald-biker (18. Juli 2021)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich besitze ein Exceed CF aus dem Jahr 2018.
Ich möchte gerne eine hydraulische Sattelstütze nachrüsten, die BikeYoke Divine SL.

Weiß jemand, welche Teile ich dafür von Canyon bestellen muss?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## AMR_7500 (18. Juli 2021)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> ich besitze ein Exceed CF aus dem Jahr 2018.
> Ich möchte gerne eine hydraulische Sattelstütze nachrüsten, die BikeYoke Divine SL.
> ...


Mach dir das Leben leicht und kauf dir die AXS Reverb. Ja ist teurer, aber du bekommst damit ein rundum sorglos Paket. Montage dauert keine zwei Minuten. 😁


----------



## schurwald-biker (18. Juli 2021)

Ja, ist aber schwerer und viel teurer als die BikeYoke divine SL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Attitude (18. Juli 2021)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> ich besitze ein Exceed CF aus dem Jahr 2018.
> Ich möchte gerne eine hydraulische Sattelstütze nachrüsten, die BikeYoke Divine SL.
> ...


Nur eins, die rechte Rahmenabdeckungsplatte mit entsprechendem zusätzlichen Loch.


----------



## filiale (18. Juli 2021)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> ich besitze ein Exceed CF aus dem Jahr 2018.
> Ich möchte gerne eine hydraulische Sattelstütze nachrüsten, die BikeYoke Divine SL.
> ...



Schaue Dir die Explosionszeichnungen auf der Homepage an, da stehen die Teilenummern der Abdeckungen vom Rahmen


----------



## octopus2903 (18. Juli 2021)

AMR_7500 schrieb:


> Mach dir das Leben leicht und kauf dir die AXS Reverb. Ja ist teurer, aber du bekommst damit ein rundum sorglos Paket. Montage dauert keine zwei Minuten. 😁


Das habe ich genau aus dem Grund gemacht. Ich liebe das Ding - auch wenn es Luxus ist. Seit dem habe ich immer ein Grinsen im Gesicht wenn ich auf meinem Exceed fahre.


----------



## schurwald-biker (18. Juli 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Schaue Dir die Explosionszeichnungen auf der Homepage an, da stehen die Teilenummern der Abdeckungen vom Rahmen


Ja, habe es gefunden. weiß nur nicht, wo ich das Teil kaufen soll. Auf der Canyon-Homepage bei Ersatzteilen werden die A-Nummern aus der Explosionszeichnung nicht gefunden.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (18. Juli 2021)

Einfach mit der Teilenr. anschreiben, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere 3,95+versand


----------



## filiale (18. Juli 2021)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Ja, habe es gefunden. weiß nur nicht, wo ich das Teil kaufen soll. Auf der Canyon-Homepage bei Ersatzteilen werden die A-Nummern aus der Explosionszeichnung nicht gefunden.



Das ist normal. Es gibt nur einen Weg bei Canyon aus der Explosionszeichnung etwas zu bestellen:
Teilenummer / Set raussuchen und eine email mit Kundennummer, Lieferadresse und Zahlungsweise an Canyon schicken. Dann bekommst Du eine Rechnung, bezahlst und bekommst es zugeschickt.


----------



## benijamino (20. Juli 2021)

Kannst mir ne pn schreiben falls du die Teile brauchst. Hatte sie damals bestellt, mich aber letztlich für die AXS Reverb entschieden.


----------



## schurwald-biker (24. Juli 2021)

So, die Bikeyoke divine SL ist eingebaut. Die Rahmenabdeckung von Canyon kam nicht rechtzeitig, da habe ich in die vorhandene halt ein Loch reingebohrt, geht auch.

Mega nervig war das einfädeln der Leitung in den Rahmen, dafür habe ich ewig gebraucht.
Geklappt hat es dann, als ich einen alten Schaltzug durchgeschoben habe. Daran habe ich dann die Leitung drangeklebt und durchgezogen.

Der Zug ist noch sehr schwergängig, muss das morgen nochmal anschauen.


----------



## Ministry87 (2. August 2021)

In älteren Beiträgen gibt es zwar Verweise aber aus der Suche werde ich noch nicht so recht schlau. Und auch den Canyon Hinweis auf "Pressfit 89,5" habe ich gefunden. Bitte für die Frage nicht steinigen:

Welches Innenlager ist das Richtige für ein 2020er Exceed? (mit GX Kurbel)
Hat ggf. jemand gleich einen Link zu einem Shop?
Passt sowas von den Dimensionen?








						SRAM DUB Pressfit MTB Innenlager 41 x 89,5-92 mm
					

DUB kombiniert die Vorteile beider Achsstandards und bietet so den perfekten Kompromiss zwischen großen Lagern und Steifigkeit der Achse. Der neue Achsdurchmesser beträgt 28,99 mm. Spezifikationen:Einsatzbereich:MTBSerie:DUBEinbautyp:Pressfit BB92Geh




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## FCM2016 (2. August 2021)

Hey, eine Frage an die 2021er Exceed CF 6 Besitzer:

Ich bin etwa 1,86m groß, Schrittlänge 85cm. Ich tendiere zu M statt L, weil ich gehört hab, das bei dem Rad im Zweifel eher zur kleineren Nummer gegriffen werden sollte, da gerade das Oberrohr deutlich höher ist, kann das jemand bestätigen der das Rad hat?
Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benijamino (3. August 2021)

Also ich bin auch 1,86, hab allerdings 89,5 cm Innenbeinlänge und bin mit L voll zufrieden.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (3. August 2021)

FCM2016 schrieb:


> Hey, eine Frage an die 2021er Exceed CF 6 Besitzer:
> 
> Ich bin etwa 1,86m groß, Schrittlänge 85cm. Ich tendiere zu M statt L, weil ich gehört hab, das bei dem Rad im Zweifel eher zur kleineren Nummer gegriffen werden sollte, da gerade das Oberrohr deutlich höher ist, kann das jemand bestätigen der das Rad hat?
> Vielen Dank schon mal.



Allein schon wegen deines vergleichsweise langen Oberkörpers würde ich L nehmen. Die Canyon-Empfehlungen sind immer zu pessimistisch in Richtung der kleineren Größe.


----------



## schurwald-biker (3. August 2021)

Bin 182 und habe 86cm Schrittlänge, fahre das 2018er Exceed in L. Das ist die richtige Größe für mich.


----------



## filiale (4. August 2021)

Würde auch L nehmen


----------



## Soleikagod (8. August 2021)

Servus. Kann jemand was zu dem Teil sagen. 2020er Exceed Wollte das obere Lager am Steuersatz wechseln aber es zerfiel in alle Teile und nun steckt die äußere Hülle dort in dem Teil was eingepresst war. So ein rundes Kunststoffteil wo das Lager drin sitzt. Würde es gerne neu bestellen falls ich die lagerschale nicht entfernt bekomme.
Grüße


----------



## Soleikagod (8. August 2021)

Erledigt. Hab es gerettet. 😀😀😀
aber falls einer trotzdem die Nummer hat. Es scheint da mal kaputt gehen zu können.


----------



## Martinwurst (8. August 2021)

Die Nummer steht normalerweise drauf.
Und das ist so ziemlich das einzige Teil des beschissenen Steuersatzes, was quasi nicht kaputt gehen kann


----------



## Soleikagod (8. August 2021)

Bei mir steht wirklich keine Nummer drauf. Aber hat ja gehalten 😂 
Aber die Lager waren echt nach 8 Monaten so durch.
Reynolds Freilauf geht jetzt zum 3. mal retour. Was ein Hobel. 😂😂😂


----------



## filiale (8. August 2021)

Bei Reynolds Felgen liest man von vielen Problemen, auch beim RR. Das ist wohl auch der Grund warum Canyon von DTSwiss auf Reynolds umgestiegen ist. Die sind billiger, aber die Quali ist entsprechend mies. Paßt zum Service von Canyon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soleikagod (8. August 2021)

Aber mir könnte vielleicht wirklich jemand bei den Steuersatz Lagern helfen. Passt das mit IS52 und IS44?? 
gemessen ist das obere nur 41
Aber wenn ich über die Acros suche gehe kommt 52 44 raus 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## filiale (8. August 2021)

@Soleikagod  Ich habe nur das untere Steuerlager hier: Acros AC 4052R1 double lip

Das steht übrigens immer auf der Dichtung. Aber das sieht man wirklich nur mit einer hochauflösenden Lupe. Ich habe eine 2,5x Lupe genommen und es nur erahnt. Dann eine 10x Lupe genommen, dann kann man es gestochen scharf ablesen. Möglicherweise geht es auch mit einem Smartphone und dann nach dem Fotografieren das Bild großziehen (ist mir gerade so eingefallen).


----------



## nummer768 (8. August 2021)

Oberes Lager (Cane Creek 40 Series - 41mm Bearing HSS20130K)
Unteres Lager (Cane Creek 40 Series - 52mm Bearing AAA0006k)


----------



## Soleikagod (8. August 2021)

Habe festgestellt, dass das obere Lager ein blocklock Lager ist. Es kommt schon in der kunststoffschale eingepresst. Diese Schale wäre aber bei mir in Ordnung.
Auf jeden Fall alles total verbaut mit Dutzenden Ringen, Dichtungen und Zentrierungen. Und dreckig wird es eh. Wer denkt sich sowas aus


----------



## Neils82 (31. August 2021)

Auch von mir noch eine Frage zu Größe. Bei 182cm und 88cm Schrittlänge lieber M oder L. Laut Canyon ist M passender. Ich befürchte aber dass ich genau zwischen M und L bin. 
Alternative ist das Focus raven. Da bin ich eindeutiger bei der Größe L...


----------



## Neils82 (31. August 2021)

Auch von mir noch eine Frage zu Größe. Bei 182cm und 88cm Schrittlänge lieber M oder L. Laut Canyon ist M passender. Ich befürchte aber dass ich genau zwischen M und L bin. 
Alternative ist das Focus raven. Da bin ich eindeutiger bei der Größe L...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (1. September 2021)

Neils82 schrieb:


> Auch von mir noch eine Frage zu Größe. Bei 182cm und 88cm Schrittlänge lieber M oder L. Laut Canyon ist M passender. Ich befürchte aber dass ich genau zwischen M und L bin.
> Alternative ist das Focus raven. Da bin ich eindeutiger bei der Größe L...



Bei M ist die Sattelüberhöhung recht groß. Fast gleiche Maße fahre ich ein L.


----------



## BJul (1. September 2021)

Neils82 schrieb:


> Auch von mir noch eine Frage zu Größe. Bei 182cm und 88cm Schrittlänge lieber M oder L. Laut Canyon ist M passender. Ich befürchte aber dass ich genau zwischen M und L bin.
> Alternative ist das Focus raven. Da bin ich eindeutiger bei der Größe L...


Ich fahre auch ein L mit 182cm, 87cm Schrittlänge --> passt mir gut


----------



## trans14 (29. September 2021)

Gute Frage mit den Größen.... Habe bereits 2 Bikes gekauft ein Grand Canyon 2016 und ein Neuron 2020 beide in XL bei 1,92 cm Größe und 94 cm Schrittlänge was super war.
Heute konnte ich nicht widerstehen da das Exceed CF 6 in XL am Lager und sofort verfügbar ist, habe ich es in XL bestellt.
Der Größen Rechner hat für mich L ausgespuckt was ich etwas komisch fand. Meint Ihr das bei der Exceed Geometrie XL zu groß ist ?


----------



## styl0 (29. September 2021)

Bin selbst 1,95 und habe eine ähnliche Schrittlänge (habs nicht im Kopf und bin zum Messen zu faul  ) und mir taugt das XL sehr. Welche Farbe hast du genommen?


----------



## trans14 (29. September 2021)

styl0 schrieb:


> Bin selbst 1,95 und habe eine ähnliche Schrittlänge (habs nicht im Kopf und bin zum Messen zu faul  ) und mir taugt das XL sehr. Welche Farbe hast du genommen?



Die Farbe nennt sich Quick Silver, Liefertermin ist der 4.10.-15.10. Bin mal gespannt ob Sie das halten können. Aber das Bike ist auf Lager gelistet


----------



## trans14 (29. September 2021)

styl0 schrieb:


> Bin selbst 1,95 und habe eine ähnliche Schrittlänge (habs nicht im Kopf und bin zum Messen zu faul  ) und mir taugt das XL sehr. Welche Farbe hast du genommen?


Vielen Dank , dann glaube ich das XL für mich auch taugt da ich sehr lange Arme habe


----------



## Panigale1299 (7. Oktober 2021)

Gestern das Exceed CF geliefert bekommen und gleich zerlegt.
Rahmen in L wiegt 1.345 Gramm mit Schaltauge.


----------



## filiale (7. Oktober 2021)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Gestern das Exceed CF geliefert bekommen und gleich zerlegt.
> Rahmen in L wiegt 1.345 Gramm mit Schaltauge.



und was baust Du Dir auf ? Ultralight oder einfach nur alle Teile tauschen ?


----------



## trans14 (7. Oktober 2021)

So, Rad ist da Exceed CF 6 am 29.09. bestellt gestern Top verpackt und eingestellt geliefert.
Wahrscheinlich haben die Mitarbeiter in der Montage / Logistik jetzt genug Zeit Alles schnell und sorgfältig abzuwickeln da es vielleicht aufgrund der Teilemängel nicht so viele Räder gibt.
Der XL Rahmen ist bei 1,92 und 94er Schrittlänge ganz schön groß. Ich habe im Stand nur ca. 7 cm zwischen Kronjuwelen und Oberrohr . das Oberrohr fällt deutlich weniger ab als bei anderen Bikes die ich bisher von Canyon hatte. Dafür ist die Sattelüberhöhung nicht so groß wie bei einem L Rahmen.


----------



## Panigale1299 (7. Oktober 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> und was baust Du Dir auf ? Ultralight oder einfach nur alle Teile tauschen ?


Nichts spezielles. Ich hatte einfach noch Teile zuhause, welche hier Verwendung finden (Gabel, GX AXS, LRS, etc.) somit konnte ich die Neuteile verkaufen.
Aber es bleibt definitv unter 10 kg fahrfertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juuro (7. Oktober 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> und was baust Du Dir auf ? Ultralight oder einfach nur alle Teile tauschen ?


Der Rahmen wiegt 500 g zu viel für ultra light. 😉


----------



## styl0 (7. Oktober 2021)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Gestern das Exceed CF geliefert bekommen und gleich zerlegt.
> Rahmen in L wiegt 1.345 Gramm mit Schaltauge.


Mir gefällt die Farbe.


----------



## Panigale1299 (14. Oktober 2021)

Kaum hat das mini Projekt gestartet, ist es auch schon fertig.
Es wurden normale Teile verwendet, nichts aufregendes. Freue mich trotzdem auf die erste Ausfahrt

China Waage zeigt 9.710 Gramm (bitte keine Diskussionen darüber)


----------



## styl0 (14. Oktober 2021)

Wie bereits schon einmal geschrieben: Mir gefällt die Rahmenfarbe. Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Pferd im Stall


----------



## filiale (14. Oktober 2021)

Da ist noch der rote Aufkleber auf dem Unterrohr. Und die Bremsleitungen sind mächtig lang, könnte man noch kürzen.


----------



## Panigale1299 (14. Oktober 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Da ist noch der rote Aufkleber auf dem Unterrohr. Und die Bremsleitungen sind mächtig lang, könnte man noch kürzen.


Der wird demnächst abgenommen. Ich möchte noch, ausgewählte Stellen am Rahmen, mit Schutzfolie versehen.

Bezüglich der Leitungen hast du recht, ich möchte aber zuerst sicherstellen, dass die Sitzposition (Lenker, Vorbau, etc.) passt. Dann werden die finalen Maßnahme getroffen.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (14. Oktober 2021)

Hab ich was am Auge oder sind die Bremsen vertauscht? Anhand des Namens vermute ich mal, damit zum Mopped keine Umgewöhnung ist?


----------



## Panigale1299 (15. Oktober 2021)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> Hab ich was am Auge oder sind die Bremsen vertauscht? Anhand des Namens vermute ich mal, damit zum Mopped keine Umgewöhnung ist?


Richtig - konnte mich nicht richtig daran gewöhnen, daher habe ich es nun, für mich, richtig konfiguriert.


----------



## Joel_98 (23. November 2021)

Moin, ich fahre das 2019 canyon exceed, bei dem ich einen dropperpost nachrüsten möchte. Nun hat Canyon mir angegeben, das die Lieferzeit für das nachrüstkit im mai 2022 liegt. Hat da jemand Tipps was man machen kann, damit ich schon schneller umrüsten kann? Soweit ich weiß besteht das Kit ja hauptsächlich aus der angepassten rahmenabdeckung, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Attitude (23. November 2021)

Joel_98 schrieb:


> Moin, ich fahre das 2019 canyon exceed, bei dem ich einen dropperpost nachrüsten möchte. Nun hat Canyon mir angegeben, das die Lieferzeit für das nachrüstkit im mai 2022 liegt. Hat da jemand Tipps was man machen kann, damit ich schon schneller umrüsten kann? Soweit ich weiß besteht das Kit ja hauptsächlich aus der angepassten rahmenabdeckung, oder?


Ja, man muss nur den Deckel austauschen. Da musst du wohl warten, oder eine Funkdropper einbauen.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (23. November 2021)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Ja, man muss nur den Deckel austauschen. Da musst du wohl warten, oder eine Funkdropper einbauen.


Oder kennst jemanden mit nem 3D-Drucker ?


----------



## Joel_98 (23. November 2021)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Oder kennst jemanden mit nem 3D-Drucker ?


Gute Idee, das könnte funktionieren. Ist ja sogar schnell konstruiert 💁🏼‍♂
Ich schaue mal ob ich das die Tage mal hinbekomme, wenn Canyon mir nicht nochmal mitteilt dass sie sich da vertan haben mit der Lieferzeit 😅


Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Ja, man muss nur den Deckel austauschen. Da musst du wohl warten, oder eine Funkdropper einbauen.


Funkdropper ist keine Option, die mechanische liegt schon hier 

Bisschen schade dass selbst an solch „einfachen“ Teilen im Moment scheitert bei Canyon 😅


----------



## Crank92 (23. November 2021)

Joel_98 schrieb:


> Gute Idee, das könnte funktionieren. Ist ja sogar schnell konstruiert 💁🏼‍♂
> Ich schaue mal ob ich das die Tage mal hinbekomme, wenn Canyon mir nicht nochmal mitteilt dass sie sich da vertan haben mit der Lieferzeit 😅
> 
> Funkdropper ist keine Option, die mechanische liegt schon hier
> ...



Ist nicht nur bei Canyon / MTB Branche so. Ist überall brutal zur Zeit, komische Zeiten


----------



## schurwald-biker (23. November 2021)

Joel_98 schrieb:


> Moin, ich fahre das 2019 canyon exceed, bei dem ich einen dropperpost nachrüsten möchte. Nun hat Canyon mir angegeben, das die Lieferzeit für das nachrüstkit im mai 2022 liegt. Hat da jemand Tipps was man machen kann, damit ich schon schneller umrüsten kann? Soweit ich weiß besteht das Kit ja hauptsächlich aus der angepassten rahmenabdeckung, oder?



Ich habe in die Original-Abdeckung ein Loch gebohrt für die Leitung, fertig.


----------



## N1mrod (1. Dezember 2021)

Da es draussen ungemütlicher wird: Nutzt hier jemand das Exceed aus 2018 (2x11) auf einem Rollentrainer (Wahoo Kickr Core oder ähnliches)? Falls ja, problemlos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panigale1299 (2. Dezember 2021)

N1mrod schrieb:


> Da es draussen ungemütlicher wird: Nutzt hier jemand das Exceed aus 2018 (2x11) auf einem Rollentrainer (Wahoo Kickr Core oder ähnliches)? Falls ja, problemlos?


Hi,

Ich nutze mein Exceed (2022) auf einem Smarttrainer, in meinem Fall ein Tacx Flux S, ohne Probleme. Das Exceed ist auch seitens Canyon dafür freigegeben.


----------



## filiale (2. Dezember 2021)

Grundsätzlich kann man ein Carbonrad in einen Trainer einspannen. Wichtig wäre es, beim Sprint im Wiegetritt nicht zu brutal auf dem Rad rumzuturnen damit der Hinterbau nicht zu stark belastet wird. Bei Nutzung einer "Wackel Platte = Rocker Plate" ist das weniger ein Problem. Die teuren Rollentrainer wie Wahoo Kickr V5 oder Tacx Neo T2 können sich ab Werk ebenfalls seitlich neigen. Dadurch wird der Druck auch reduziert.


----------



## Juuro (2. Dezember 2021)

N1mrod schrieb:


> Da es draussen ungemütlicher wird: Nutzt hier jemand das Exceed aus 2018 (2x11) auf einem Rollentrainer (Wahoo Kickr Core oder ähnliches)? Falls ja, problemlos?


Canyon hat 2020 das Exceed für Rollentrainer freigegeben: https://www.mtb-news.de/news/canyon-rennrad-smart-trainer-update-2020/
Das war ja noch der selbe Rahmen wie deins von 2018. 2018 war auch schon der Boost-Rahmen, oder? Also falls du ein Boost Exceed hast ist es auf jeden fall von Canyon freigegeben.

Ich nutze mein nicht freigegebenes Canyon Lux von 2018 auch auf nem kickr core. Allerdings nicht sehr oft. Maximal einmal pro Monat. Bisher mach ich mir keine Sorgen um einen zerbröselten Hinterbau. ich achte aber auch vorsichtshalber darauf nicht im stehen zu fahren.


----------



## filiale (2. Dezember 2021)

Juuro schrieb:


> ich achte aber auch vorsichtshalber darauf nicht im stehen zu fahren.



Ich denke das ist der springende Punkt.


----------



## mofa75 (2. Dezember 2021)

Hallo.  Weiß jemand wann ungefähr das neue exceed cfr rauskommt? Danke euch.


----------



## Juuro (2. Dezember 2021)

mofa75 schrieb:


> Hallo.  Weiß jemand wann ungefähr das neue exceed cfr rauskommt? Danke euch.


Das wurde doch erst im September mit neuen Komponenten versorgt. Oder meinst du wann ein komplett neuer Exceed rahmen raus kommt? Ich denke mal frühestens 2024, kam ja auch erst 2020 raus.


----------



## mofa75 (2. Dezember 2021)

Juuro schrieb:


> Das wurde doch erst im September mit neuen Komponenten versorgt. Oder meinst du wann ein komplett neuer Exceed rahmen raus kommt? Ich denke mal frühestens 2024, kam ja auch erst 2020 raus.


Gibt ja nur 2 Varianten vom cfr oder sehe ich das falsch. Neue Farben wären schön.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (2. Dezember 2021)

mofa75 schrieb:


> Hallo.  Weiß jemand wann ungefähr das neue exceed cfr rauskommt? Danke euch.


Ist es raus, aber unverändert.


----------



## N1mrod (2. Dezember 2021)

Danke an alle die geantwortet haben, dann schaue ich mal ob ich mir zu Weihnachten einen Kick kaufe oder auch den erwähnten Taxc


----------



## mtbfux (2. Dezember 2021)

Habe das Exceed CF SLX von 2018 ohne boost. Von Okt bis März steht es im keller auf einem Wahoo Kickr core. Quasi jetzt der dritte Winter. Keine Probleme bisher, funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juuro (3. Dezember 2021)

mofa75 schrieb:


> Gibt ja nur 2 Varianten vom cfr oder sehe ich das falsch. Neue Farben wären schön.


Bei den CFR-Modellen gibt es nie viele Farben. Aber wie gesagt, die 2022er Modelle kamen gerade erst raus. Für andere Farben musst du ca. ein knappes Jahr warten.


----------



## Panigale1299 (7. Dezember 2021)

Das Exceed läuft, wie erwartet, einwandfrei.

Mir gefällt wie sich das Rad an steilen Uphill schlägt, bleibt stabil und neigt nicht zum steigen.
Mein persönliches Highlight ist die Garbaruk Kassette - Aktuell kann ich keinen Performance Unterschied zwischen den XX1 Eagle Kassetten feststellen. 





Das Exceed ist übrigens mein Bike für die kalte Jahreszeit.


----------



## bjoernlehmann (11. Dezember 2021)

Hab ein neues Exceed CF 8 mit SRAM Bremsen 180 vorne und 160 hinten. Hat schon mal jemand größere Bremsscheiben aufgerüstet? Ich hätt gern vorne 200 und hinten 180. Vorne müsste das ja wohl gehen, hinten ist mir unklar, welchen Adapter man da nehmen würde. (Dass Rahmen und Gabel dafür nicht freigegeben sind ist mir schon klar). Danke!


----------



## Klein-Attitude (11. Dezember 2021)

Dann doch lieber bei den Bremsscheibengrössen bleiben und ordentliche Bremsen nehmen.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. Dezember 2021)

Wäre auch mein Tipp. Der Wechsel von Level auf XT mit Trickstuff-Scheiben reicht für meine 80 nackigen Kilos beim üblichen CC-Einsatz völlig aus.


----------



## Martinwurst (11. Dezember 2021)

bjoernlehmann schrieb:


> (Dass Rahmen und Gabel dafür nicht freigegeben sind ist mir schon klar).


Das macht deine Frage erst wirklich doof


----------



## pophase (16. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen nun auch ein Exceed, und bin nach den ersten Fahrten genauso begeistert wie bei meiner ersten Probefahrt auf einem Leihfahrrad. Macht einfach mega Spaß, das Bike!

Ist das CF 6 von 2021 mit SLX Schalthebeln, und mit denen kann ich nicht mehrere Gänge auf einmal hochschalten. Das ist das Einzige, das mich am Bike stört.

Bei meinem alten Nerve kann ich mit dem Zeigefinger mehrere Gänge auf einmal hochschalten - genauso hätte ich das auch gerne wieder. Kann mir jemand sagen welchen aktuellen Schalthebel ich dafür am besten nehme?

Ich habe einen XT Schalthebel am Spectral - bei dem geht das mehrere Gänge hochschalten, aber nur mit dem Daumen. Ich hätte aber gerne, dass das am Exceed auch mit dem Zeigefinger geht. Jemand Tipps?


----------



## styl0 (16. Dezember 2021)

Den XT Schalthebel.
Hochschalten kannst du mit dem Zeigefinger aber auch bei dem SLX Hebel. Einfach den Hebel zu dir drücken.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (17. Dezember 2021)

2 Gänge hochschalten geht generell nur mit dem Daumen und das geht auch nur bei xt und xtr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styl0 (17. Dezember 2021)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> 2 Gänge hochschalten geht generell nur mit dem Daumen und das geht auch nur bei xt und xtr.


Ja, mehrere Gänge schalten funktioniert nur ab XT. Lt. meinem Bruder auch mit Zee.


----------



## Soleikagod (22. Dezember 2021)

es gibt nun das cp08 cockpit im shop. 70-100mm 740mm breite in -17grad. 

219 euro.


----------



## Panigale1299 (23. Dezember 2021)

Soleikagod schrieb:


> es gibt nun das cp08 cockpit im shop. 70-100mm 740mm breite in -17grad.
> 
> 219 euro.


Hab schon bestellt   
Lieferung soll in der ersten Jänner Woche erfolgen... Bin gespannt auf das reale Gewicht, den lt. Canyon soll es rund 340 Gramm wiegen - was jetzt nicht unbedingt leicht ist. 
Dafür ist die Kombi optisch und preislich ansprechend...


----------



## Joel_98 (23. Dezember 2021)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Oder kennst jemanden mit nem 3D-Drucker ?


So, habe es tatsächlich mit geodreieck und Blatt Papier vermessen und in CAD konstruiert. Kumpel hat es mir auch direkt drucken können. Mit ein wenig Nacharbeit passt es auch und sieht gar nicht schlecht aus. An der Maßhaltigkeit könnte man noch etwas arbeiten, aber eine Alternative bis das Original lieferbar ist es auf jeden Fall und schöner als bohren finde ich es auch! Und zusätzlich kostet es mich jetzt auch nur nen Zehntel von dem, was Canyon verlangt


----------



## Soleikagod (28. Dezember 2021)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Hab schon bestellt
> Lieferung soll in der ersten Jänner Woche erfolgen... Bin gespannt auf das reale Gewicht, den lt. Canyon soll es rund 340 Gramm wiegen - was jetzt nicht unbedingt leicht ist.
> Dafür ist die Kombi optisch und preislich ansprechend...


hab es montiert am 2020er exceed. wiegt in 100mm 362 gramm.


----------



## Panigale1299 (29. Dezember 2021)

Soleikagod schrieb:


> hab es montiert am 2020er exceed. wiegt in 100mm 362 gramm.



Leider doch so schwer wie angegeben.
Ich habe mir ja je einen 70mm für das Exceed und einen 90mm für mein XC Fully gekauft. Den 90er werde ich dem entsprechend entlacken und dann kucken wir mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soleikagod (29. Dezember 2021)

Hab ihn mir hauptsächlich wegen der optik geholt. der garmin halter ist natürlich auch schwerer als mein alter. werde noch an der kassette nachrüsten 😅


----------



## Soleikagod (31. Dezember 2021)

Mal ne andere frage. hab an meiner 2020er sid sl gabel einen defekten lockout. innen ist was kaputt. sie sperrt erst ab der hälfte des feserweges. meiner meinung nach garantie. 

hatte canyon angeschrieben. die haben gesagt ich soll mich an sram wenden. älter als 1 jahr. in dem link den ich bekommen habe von der sram seite steht aber. wenden sie sich an den verkäufer 🤮 daraufhin hat mir canyon jetzt diese service partner empfohlen. einer wäre in köln. nicht ganz so weit weg. oder soll ich lieber in einen laden meiner wahl und die schicken es ein. 

nach canyon will ich es eh nicht schicken. dauert ja 5 monate 

grüße


----------



## Martinwurst (31. Dezember 2021)

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist sowohl der Service von Canyon als auch Sram scheiße. Canyon aber unter aller Sau.

Auf keinen Fall direkt an Canyon schicken, die haben keine Ahnung und du wartest ewig.
So umgehen sie geschickt ihre Verpflichtung zur Gewährleistung.

Wenn du zum Servicepartner gehst spielst das eigtl. nur ne Rolle wg evtl. Gebühren, die Canyon dir erstattet. Ansonsten kannst du eigtl. zu jedem Sram Händler gehen, welcher es dann auf Garantie einschickt.
Die von Sram haben allerdings auch nicht wirklich Ahnung und man kann nicht mit ihnen in Kontakt treten. Also stell dich drauf ein, dass du die Gabel mehrfach einschicken musst und immer 2 Wochen warten.

Würde mir nach Möglichkeit nicht das Gelump von Sram kaufen, was erstmal komplett überholt werden muss, obwohl es neu ist. Kommt ständig vor bei deren Gabeln. Lieber Fox, besser noch DT Swiss.

Alternativ selbst reparieren, was ja eigtl nicht Sinn der Sache ist. Wird wahrscheinlich zu wenig Öl im Lockout sein oder irgendwas falsch verbaut.


----------



## Soleikagod (31. Dezember 2021)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach ist sowohl der Service von Canyon als auch Sram scheiße. Canyon aber unter aller Sau.
> 
> Auf keinen Fall direkt an Canyon schicken, die haben keine Ahnung und du wartest ewig.
> So umgehen sie geschickt ihre Verpflichtung zur Gewährleistung.
> ...


grundsätzlich hatte ich bis lang an allen rädern nie probleme mit rock shox oder sram sachen. nur level bremse ist etwas schwierig zu entlüften. ansonsten alles total problemlose teile. fahre seit 10 jahren sram am mtb. am rennrad bislang immer shimano. die läuft natürlich auch


----------



## N1mrod (8. Januar 2022)

Nur falls mal jemand sich fragt wie es ausgegangen ist: Nutze nun seit ein paar Wochen das Exceed 2018 auf einem Wahoo Kickr Core ohne Probleme. Der Kickr Core läßt sich allerdings nicht in der Höhe einstellen so dass die Hinterachse etwas tiefer liegt als "in echt" - was mich nicht stört, aber andere mögen da sensibler sein was leichte Geo-Änderungen betrifft (läßt sich aber leicht mit ein paar Kanthölzern auf Höhe bringen; googeln bringt Beispiele dazu).


----------



## pophase (7. Februar 2022)

Hat jemand einen Mudguard hinten am Exceed? Wenn ja, welchen?


----------



## jkmed (22. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Probleme mit dem unteren Steuersatz von meinem Exceed CF SL 7.0 Pro Race von 2018…

primär aufgefallen ist mir ein Lackschaden an der Gabel, habe dann mal die Gabel ausgebaut und den Steuersatz inspiziert oben gekapselte, alles tutti, unten „offenes Lager“ ziemlich süffig/verrostet.

kein Problem dachte ich mir, erst einmal CANYON angeschrieben, was die zur Gabel sagen…kann ja dauern mit der Antwort von daher wollte ich mir erst einmal einen neuen Steuersatz unten kaufen. Wenn ich richtig gemessen habe, dann bräuchte ich für die tapered Gabel einen 

IS 47/40 (integriert)

Steuersatz…

GIBT ES ABER NICHT!

Zumindest finde ich keinen…

Kann jemand helfen?

Grazie


----------



## Cuthepro (23. Februar 2022)

jkmed schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe Probleme mit dem unteren Steuersatz von meinem Exceed CF SL 7.0 Pro Race von 2018…
> 
> ...


Für unten ein Lager mit den Abmessungen 52x40x7 und für oben 41x30.2x6,5  nehmen zB hab ich da eins von hier genommen: € 3,27  50%OFF | Bike Headset Stahl Lager 41 41,8 47 49 52mm nur Reparatur Lager Für 28,6 44mm30mm 40mm Mountainbike fahrrad Zubehör








						2.99US $ 50% OFF|Bike Headset Steel Bearing 41 41.8 47 49 52mm Only Repair Bearings For 28.6 44mm30mm 40mm Mountain Bike Bicycle Accessories - Bicycle Headset - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com


----------



## stecki99 (23. Februar 2022)

Bist du sicher, dass es ein 2018er Modell ist? Das gezeigte Rad ist doch das ab 2020 veröffentlichte Modell... Dieses hätte oben wie unten ein IS52-Steuerlager. Ein passendes Ersatzteil findest du z. B. hier, sofern du nur ein neues Lager brauchst: https://www.kugellager-shop.net/ac4252-45-45-ac4252h7-52x42x7-steuersatz-42x52x7.html

Den kompletten Lagersatz mit Schalen etc. findest du direkt auf der Seite von Acros über die Modellwahl.


----------



## jkmed (23. Februar 2022)

hier stand Mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jkmed (23. Februar 2022)

stecki99 schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass es ein 2018er Modell ist? Das gezeigte Rad ist doch das ab 2020 veröffentlichte Modell... Dieses hätte oben wie unten ein IS52-Steuerlager. Ein passendes Ersatzteil findest du z. B. hier, sofern du nur ein neues Lager brauchst: https://www.kugellager-shop.net/ac4252-45-45-ac4252h7-52x42x7-steuersatz-42x52x7.html
> 
> Den kompletten Lagersatz mit Schalen etc. findest du direkt auf der Seite von Acros über die Modellwahl.


Ja, ist von 2018


----------



## jkmed (23. Februar 2022)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> Für unten ein Lager mit den Abmessungen 52x40x7 und für oben 41x30.2x6,5 nehmen zB hab ich da eins von hier genommen: € 3,27 50%OFF | Bike Headset Stahl Lager 41 41,8 47 49 52mm nur Reparatur Lager Für 28,6 44mm30mm 40mm Mountainbike fahrrad Zubehör


Danke für den Link,

leider ist meine Größe nicht dabei, bräuchte ja IS 47/40


----------



## stecki99 (23. Februar 2022)

Hmm... Sieht halt definitiv nach dem 2020er Rahmen aus. Das war dann wohl eine Sonder-Edition. (Auf dem Bild hier siehst du den 2018er Rahmen. Vor allem im Bereich Oberrohr/Sitzrohr weicht der doch erheblich ab. Daher dachte ich bei deinem Rad an den aktuellen Rahmen.)

Du kannst bei der von mir verlinkten Seite auch nach einem entsprechenden 47er Lager suchen. Die haben eigentlich alle gängigen Lager für Bikes im Sortiment.


----------



## Cuthepro (23. Februar 2022)

jkmed schrieb:


> Danke für den Link,
> 
> leider ist meine Größe nicht dabei, bräuchte ja IS 47/40


Komisch, hab das Exceed CF SL 6.0 Pro Race aus 2018 und die Lager passten...


----------



## stecki99 (23. Februar 2022)

Hier kannst du bei Acros nach den Lagerdimensionen nachsehen: https://acros-components.com/canyon


----------



## TilmannG (23. Februar 2022)

jkmed schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe Probleme mit dem unteren Steuersatz von meinem Exceed CF SL 7.0 Pro Race von 2018…
> 
> ...


Das "offene Lager" war schon mal ein gedichtetes Industrielager. Die Dichtung (mit der blauen Gummilippe) hängt noch an deiner Gabel und muss erstmal runter. Dann würde ich nochmal messen. M.E. brauchst du einen 52/41 Steuersatz, wie Cuthepro schon gesagt hat.
Geschuldet ist das Desaster der leider nicht nur bei Canyon üblichen Montage ohne jedes Fett - (und mangelnder Pflege).

_Nachtrag: Ich hatte exakt das gleiche Problem am als Testbike gekauften 2016er. Habe investiert und diesen Cane Creek Hellbender gekauft, bislang nur das Unterteil verbaut._


----------



## jkmed (24. Februar 2022)

TilmannG schrieb:


> Das "offene Lager" war schon mal ein gedichtetes Industrielager. Die Dichtung (mit der blauen Gummilippe) hängt noch an deiner Gabel und muss erstmal runter. Dann würde ich nochmal messen. M.E. brauchst du einen 52/41 Steuersatz, wie Cuthepro schon gesagt hat.
> Geschuldet ist das Desaster der leider nicht nur bei Canyon üblichen Montage ohne jedes Fett - (und mangelnder Pflege).
> 
> _Nachtrag: Ich hatte exakt das gleiche Problem am als Testbike gekauften 2016er. Habe investiert und diesen Cane Creek Hellbender gekauft, bislang nur das Unterteil verbaut._


Genau so war es! Also doch ein IS 52/40…und die ganze Aufregung für den Popo…
Habe mir ein Lager von Ritchey bestell, mal schauen


----------



## aitune85 (27. Februar 2022)

Hatte das leidige Thema der defekten Steuersatz Lager auch jährlich; Schuld ist nicht nur das bereits zitierte mangelnde Fett seitens Canyon, sondern auch die völlig schwachsinnige Kosntruktion der Erstversion des Lenker-Anschlag-Schutzes (IPU), der in Fahrtrichtung jegliches Schmutz und Wasser in das Lager führt.

Seit ich auf den Syncros Fraser inkl. Entfernung der IPU umgestiegen bin hatte ich nie mehr Probleme.

-> kann dir nur empfehlen Ersatz für die IPU zu finden solltest du die v1 haben


----------



## yessurf (28. Februar 2022)

aitune85 schrieb:


> -> kann dir nur empfehlen Ersatz für die IPU zu finden solltest du die v1 haben


Gibt es einen alternativen Steuersatz für das 2018-2020 Exceed SL mit integriertem Anschlag?
Ich empfinde die Plastik IPU auch mehr als nervig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aitune85 (1. März 2022)

yessurf schrieb:


> Gibt es einen alternativen Steuersatz für das 2018-2020 Exceed SL mit integriertem Anschlag?
> Ich empfinde die Plastik IPU auch mehr als nervig.


auf die schnelle konnte ich diesen finden:








						blocklock-zs44-steuersatz-oberteil
					

Semi-integrierter Steuersatz (zs) mit Lenkanschlag für Rahmen mit 44mm Steuerrohr oben. Unser blocklock-zs44-steuersatz-oberteil sorgt dafür, dass dein Oberrohr und Unterrohr vor dem Kontakt mit dem Lenker, Anbauteilen und der...




acros-components.com


----------



## yessurf (1. März 2022)

aitune85 schrieb:


> auf die schnelle konnte ich diesen finden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist aber nur das Lager für oben dabei oder? Das Lager für unten muss ich dann separat bestellen?!?


----------



## yessurf (2. März 2022)

Habs vom Acros Kundenservice ermitteln lassen:
Für den Canyon Exceed SL 2018er Rahmen sind es:
zs44 blocklock: https://acros-components.com/produc...-zs44-steuersatz-oberteil?number=51.02.605R2S
is52 Unterteil: https://acros-components.com/products/core/steuersaetze/362/is52-steuersatz-unterteil


----------



## Panigale1299 (21. März 2022)

Hab mein Exceed jetzt bisschen geupgraded und ein CP008 Cockpit gegönnt.
Leider gefiel mir der matte Lack nicht


----------



## jojo_ab (21. März 2022)

trans14 schrieb:


> So, Rad ist da Exceed CF 6 am 29.09. bestellt gestern Top verpackt und eingestellt geliefert.
> Wahrscheinlich haben die Mitarbeiter in der Montage / Logistik jetzt genug Zeit Alles schnell und sorgfältig abzuwickeln da es vielleicht aufgrund der Teilemängel nicht so viele Räder gibt.
> Der XL Rahmen ist bei 1,92 und 94er Schrittlänge ganz schön groß. Ich habe im Stand nur ca. 7 cm zwischen Kronjuwelen und Oberrohr . das Oberrohr fällt deutlich weniger ab als bei anderen Bikes die ich bisher von Canyon hatte. Dafür ist die Sattelüberhöhung nicht so groß wie bei einem L Rahmen.


Darf ich fragen, wie zufrieden du mit deinem XL Rahmen mittlerweile bist? Würdest du noch mal zu XL greifen?

Ich bin auch 1,92 allerdings mit 92,5 Schrittlänge und schwanke die ganze Zeit zwischen L und XL. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## filiale (22. März 2022)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wie zufrieden du mit deinem XL Rahmen mittlerweile bist? Würdest du noch mal zu XL greifen?
> 
> Ich bin auch 1,92 allerdings mit 92,5 Schrittlänge und schwanke die ganze Zeit zwischen L und XL. 🤷‍♂️



Bei L hast Du eine mega Sattelüberhöhung und es stellt sich die Frage ob Du die Sattelstütze überhaupt so weit rausziehen kannst. Mußte Dir mal ausrechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panigale1299 (22. März 2022)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wie zufrieden du mit deinem XL Rahmen mittlerweile bist? Würdest du noch mal zu XL greifen?
> 
> Ich bin auch 1,92 allerdings mit 92,5 Schrittlänge und schwanke die ganze Zeit zwischen L und XL. 🤷‍♂️


 Nimm den XL Rahmen - ganz klar.

Ich bin mit 1.85m und 89,5cm SL deutlich kleiner wie du und der L Rahmen zwingt einen schon in eine sportliche Sitzposition. Noch dazu wird eine 400mm Sattenstütze bei der SL, in Verbindung mit dem L Rahmen, bereits am Limit oder darüber sein.

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## trans14 (22. März 2022)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wie zufrieden du mit deinem XL Rahmen mittlerweile bist? Würdest du noch mal zu XL greifen?
> 
> Ich bin auch 1,92 allerdings mit 92,5 Schrittlänge und schwanke die ganze Zeit zwischen L und XL. 🤷‍♂️


Also, ich würde den L Rahmen nochmal ausprobieren bevor ich zu XL greifen würde wenn ich das Rad nochmal kaufen würde. Das Oberrohr ist schon sehr hoch  bei der Überstandshöhe bleibt im Stand nicht mehr besonders viel Platz zwischen Oberrohr und Schritt.
Ich habe das Rad wieder verkauft, weil ich "meine" Sitzposition trotz Umbauten von Lenker und Vorbau gefunden habe. Ich denke Du müsstest das mal ausprobieren wenn Du die Möglichkeit dazu hast.


----------



## trans14 (22. März 2022)

Aber das Argument mit der Länge der Sattelstütze ist natürlich nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## filiale (22. März 2022)

L hat ne Sitzrohrlänge von 49,5cm

SL ist 92,5 * 0,885 = 82cm von Tretlager Mitte bis Satteloberkante

82 - 49,5 - 3 (Sattelhöhe) = 29,5 cm. Da du mindestens 10cm Einstecktiefe brauchst, bedeutet daß bei L daß Du bei einer 40cm Stütze exakt an der Max Markierung liegst. 

L würde also gerade so passen. Allerdings ist der Sattel dann sehr stark überhöht zum Lenker. Wenn Du das so möchtest...go for it.


----------



## jojo_ab (22. März 2022)

Danke euch für die Hilfe! 

Ich habe jetzt noch mal die Daten vom L und XL mit meinem derzeitigen HT (Grand Canyon SLX von 2015) verglichen. Auf meinem jetzigen Bike habe ich eine gefühlt gute Sitzposition. Überstandshöhe beim Exceed XL sind 14mm mehr. Das kommt mir jetzt nicht sooo viel vor. Wobei die Geo natürlich etwas anders ist.
Die mehrfach angeführte Länge der Sattelstütze ist bei L vs. XL  auch so ein Punkt, bei dem ich dann eher zum XL tendiere. Zumal ich mittlerweile auch das SLX 8 in die Auswahl genommen habe, da wird wahrscheinlich durch den Dropper Post nur XL in Frage kommen.


----------



## filiale (23. März 2022)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Danke euch für die Hilfe!
> Zumal ich mittlerweile auch das SLX 8 in die Auswahl genommen habe, da wird wahrscheinlich durch den Dropper Post nur XL in Frage kommen.


Kommt darauf an, Du kannst notfalls die DP austauschen gegen eine Längere/Kürzere.


----------



## Martinwurst (26. März 2022)

Ich hab nen Exceed Rahmen von 2018. Hat da mal jmd ausprobiert, ob der Raceking Protection in 2.3 statt 2.2 passt?

Achso sorry, ich dachte den gibts jetzr in 2.3, aber anscheinend doch nur den Cross King.


----------



## Martinwurst (26. März 2022)

Ich kann mich grad nicht entscheiden. Schwanke zwischen Schwalbe Rocket Ron, Conti Race King Protection und Maxxis Ikon.
Mir ist tubeless Tauglichkeit, Haltbarkeit und geringer Rollwiderstand wichtig.

Habt ihr da aktuell ein paar Tipps, auch wo was günstig und auf Lager ist? Race King hab ich bei bike24 für 37 Euro gefunden, bei den Comments zweifel ich aber so ein bischen an der Dauerhaltbarkeit mit tubeless.

Ach ja am liebsten hätte ich vorne und hinten die gleichen Reifen, da es sich hinten sowieso schneller abfährt.


----------



## filiale (26. März 2022)

Der Ikon ist zwar super für TL, aber war mir zu schwerläufig. Der Conti RK in Protection ist schon super flott und auch dicht zu bekommen (aber nur mit Milch). Der Ikon hielt auch so. Rocket Ron habe ich keine Erfahrung. Ich würde vorne X-King/Cross-King und hinten Race King fahren. Das machen viele, weil der CrossKing einfach nen Quentschen mehr Grip hat.


----------



## Martinwurst (26. März 2022)

Waren auch meine Gedanken.
Ich hab jetzt aber in diversen Portalen überall schlechtes über den Raceking gelesen. Durch das feine Gewebe ist die Dauerhaltbarkeit bei tubeless anscheind nicht gut.
Und ich habe keinen Bock, dass der Reifen nach nem halben Jahr dann immer sifft.

Ikon mit dem Rollwiderstand hast du auch recht, der fällt raus.

Bleibt eigtl nur Schwalbe, aber die haben wiederum das Gewicht als Nachteil. Komischerweise wiegen Racing Ralph und Racing Ray sogar mehr als der Rocket Ron.
Ich schwanke daher aktuell zw Rocket Ron in Super Ground und Addix Speedgrip (sehr schwer) und Rocket Ron in Super Race Addix Speed.

Evtl wäre Wolfpack noch etwas, aber da finde ich nicht so viel und denke, dass das eher Hipster sind  

edit: Hab mir jetzt mal die für vorn/hinten bestellt:








						Rocket Ron Faltreifen - 29x2.25 Zoll - SuperRace TLE Addix Speed
					

Der Ultimative Gravity-Reifen. Unangefochten die erste Wahl aller Schwalbe Downhill- und Enduroathleten. Perfekte Allroundeigenschaften für nahezu alle Strecken und Bedingungen. Das bis ins Detail ausgefeilte Intermediate-Profil wird...




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. März 2022)

Zugegeben, gegenüber Schwalbe habe ich Vorurteile. Bin zu oft enttäuscht worden. Deswegen kann ich zu den Racepellen nichts sagen.

Maxxis Ardent Race vorn und Ikon hinten waren 2018 drauf, gute Reifen, guter Grip, gute Eigendämpfung. Als der Ikon runter war, habe ich auf Conti gewechselt: XKing vorn, RaceKing hinten. Guter Grip, gute Eigendämpfung des XKing, weniger Eigendämpfung des RaceKing. Aber rollt geil. Für den Preis, dass die Lauffläche der Contis wirklich dünn ist, die Reifen nach wenigen hundert Kilometern löchrig sind wie ein Schweizer Käse. Den RaceKing konnte auch die Milch irgendwann nicht mehr abdichten. 

Also Wechsel zurück auf Maxxis Ikon. Ja, rollt etwas schlechter, hat aber mehr Grip und ein Stück mehr Eigendämpfung. Und ich nutze das Bike nicht für Rennen, sondern für flotte Touren, bei denen auch mal Trails gefahren werden. Dafür ist der Ikon eine zuverlässige Macht.


----------



## Martinwurst (27. März 2022)

Auch verständlich, am Ende ist die Problemlosigkeit eher entscheidend.
Ich hoffe, dass die Schwalbe da irgendwo dazwischen liegen, also weniger Widerstand wie Ikon, aber problemlos tubelesstauglich.

Die neue Schwalbegeneration mit den neuen Karkassen gibts jetzt schon seit 2020. Komischerweise fand ich da keinen einzigen wirklichen Test dazu, nur zu den alten Modellen.


----------



## Juuro (27. März 2022)

Ich fahre seit mindestens Anfang 2020 die Kombination Rocket Ron vorne und Thunder Burt hinten. Im Winter packe ich dann meist nen neuen Rocket Ron nach vorne und den alten der vorher vorne war auf's Hinterrad, denn der Thunderburt hat schon wenig Grip wenn's winterlich wird.
Ich kann auf jeden Fall bestätigen, dass alle Schwalbe-Reifen sehr keine Probleme bei der Tubeless-Montage und -Haltbarkeit machen.
Continental bin ich noch nie gefahren, aus Gründen die ich selbst nicht nachvollziehen kann sind die mir unsympathisch. 🙃
Die Ikon waren 2018 an meinem neuen Lux drauf und die bin ich erstmal runter gefahren. Ich war vom Grip begeistert, ich finde die sehen nach deutlich weniger Grip aus. Tubeless ist auch kein Problem. Kann sein, dass der Rocket Ron nen Tick besser rollt, ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht aufgefallen, hab auch auch nicht explizit drauf geachtet.

Aber ich glaube Rocket Ron für vorne und hinten ist nen guter Kompromiss! Genug Grip ohne zu viel Rollwiderstand oder Grip mitzubringen.


----------



## mtbfux (27. März 2022)

Fahre auf dem Exceed 2018 auch CrossKing und RaceKing. Zuerst waren Ikon drauf. Mit denen bin ich nicht so klar gekommen. Irgendwie vorne immer weg gerutscht und gefühlt auch langsamer. 

Dann nach ca. 5000km auf Conti gewechselt. Perfekt. CK und RK beide in 2.2 Protection. Super zum montieren und dicht von Anfang an. Nutze Stans Milch. Fahre sie jetzt seit ca. 4000km. Den CK auch auf dem Lux vorne und hinten. Der RK schwitzt etwas und man muss schneller Milch nachkippen als vorne. Denke das ist normal. Aber stört mich nicht. Dicht ist er dennoch. Werde den RK hinten bald erneuern.
Ach und die kombi fühlt sich super an. Grip besser als beim Ikon. Kein wegrutschen. Sauschnell. Andere Reifen als Vergleich bin ich aber nie gefahren.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (27. März 2022)

Ray 2,35 und Ralph 2,25, beide Addix Speed, tubeless und sehr zufrieden, Im Winter manchmal grenzwertig, aber keine Lust gehabt extra zu wechseln, Rest des Jahres super.


----------



## Hemacher (30. März 2022)

Servus,

ich habe einen gebrauchten Exceed Rahmen gekauft ohne Zubehör.
Benötige einmal das Schaltauge das habe ich über die HP gefunden, sollte Nummer 36 sein.

Genaue Rahmenbezeichnung:
Exceed CF SL M060-01 in Stealth Black, Explosionszeichnung laut Canyon ist von 2018.
Denke der Rahmen sollte aus dem Jahr sein.
Ich benötige folgendes Ersatzteil "Cable Outlet links & rechts vorne am Rahmen.
Die unten wären au ned schlecht aber da könnte universal etwas passen.

Weiß jemand wo man dieses Ersatzteil findet?


----------



## Martinwurst (30. März 2022)

Das sind viele verschiedene, je nachdem welchen Schaltungs- und Bremsenkombi man nimmt.
Kannst du über den Canyon Support bestellen mit der Nummer.
Genauso das Schaltauge. Gibt es auch wohl 2 Verschiedene, die gibts auch im Onlineshop.


----------



## filiale (31. März 2022)

korrekt, Du mußt die Nummer raussuchen die Du willst und dann per email bei Canyon bestellen.


----------



## Panigale1299 (25. April 2022)

Irgendwie ist das exceed nun doch zu meinem Lieblingsbike mutiert 

Seit dem Aufbau sind nun folgende Teile hinzugekommen und habe andere ersetzt
-Newmen Advanced XA30 mit Spezi Fast trak und Renegade Kombi
-XX1 Kurbel
-XX1 AXS Schaltwerk
-DT Swiss D232 Dropper in der Alu Variante
-RS Charger Raceday Kartusche für die alte SID ultimate ohne Remote lockout



Gewicht rund 9,45kg fahrfertig
PS: Das Stahl Kettenblatt wird noch gegen etwas anderes getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schurwald-biker (25. April 2022)

Wie hast Du das trotz Sattellift so leicht gekriegt?
Lenker/ Vorbau sicher Carbon. Und die XX1-Komponenten machen sicher auch noch einiges aus.


----------



## pedal-ritter (25. April 2022)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> hab jetzt aber in diversen Portalen überall schlechtes über den Raceking gelesen. Durch das feine Gewebe ist die Dauerhaltbarkeit bei tubeless anscheind nicht gut.
> Und ich habe keinen Bock, dass der Reifen nach nem halben Jahr dann immer sifft.


dazu: Hatte vor knapp 2 Jahren mit nem Kumpel gleichzeitig tubeless auf Racekings gewechselt. Waren nicht dicht zu bekommen. Haben die dann wieder zurückgeschickt. Das Tubeless Dichtheitsproblem wurde aber inzwischen von Conti gelöst wenn ich mich nicht irre. Am besten aber nochmals im Conti Faden nachfragen.


----------



## Panigale1299 (26. April 2022)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Wie hast Du das trotz Sattellift so leicht gekriegt?
> Lenker/ Vorbau sicher Carbon. Und die XX1-Komponenten machen sicher auch noch einiges aus.


Möchte an dieser Stelle keine Diskussion über Gewichtdiskussion anstoßen.

Canyon Exceed CF 7 World Series ReplicaErmitteltBeschreibungArtikelGewicht (g)RahmenCanyon Exceed CF 2022 L1.345​SteuersatzAcros AiX - 333 Steuersatz - IS42/5284​Laufrad VRNEWMEN Vorderrad 29" Advanced SL X.A.30 Carbon FADE IS | 15x110 mm Steckachse BOOST627​Laufrad HRNEWMEN Hinterrad 29" Advanced SL X.A.30 Carbon FADE IS | 12x148 mm Steckachse BOOST757​Bremse VRSram Level TLM - Alu Schraube255​Bremse HRSram Level TLM Flat Mount262​Bremsscheibe VRSRAM Bremsscheibe Centerline X zweiteilig Rounded Edges 160 mm | 6-Loch99​Bremsscheibe HRSRAM Bremsscheibe Centerline X zweiteilig Rounded Edges 160 mm | 6-Loch99​SchraubenBremsscheiben M5x6mm Titan 12 Stück14​SattelSQLab 612 Ergo Carbon 14cm155​KurbelSRAM XX1 Eagle DUB Kurbel 1x12 | X-SYNC 2 SL Direct Mount - custom351​KettenblattSRAM X-SYNC 2 XX1 | X01 | GX Eagle Kettenblatt 12-fach LK 104 schwarz 32 Zähne50​PowermeterXCADEY Leistungsmesser Spider für SRAM 3 bolt 104 BCD100​InnenlagerSRAM Innenlager DUB | PressFit PF41 BB89,5 | BB9271​KassetteGARBARUK Kassette 12-fach | 10-50 Zähne334​KetteSRAM XX1 | X01 Eagle Kette 12-fach PC 1290 126 Glieder silber242​SchaltungSRAM XX1 Eagle AXS Schaltwerk 12-fach | 52T365​SchaltungSRAM Eagle XX1 AXS Controller81​AkkuSRAM Batterie für RED eTap | RED eTap AXS | Force eTap AXS | Eagle AXS26​CockpitCanyon CP008 70mm -6°346​SattelstützeDT SWISS Dropper Post D 232 Aluminum 30,9 mm | 60 mm484​SattelstützeUD- Carbon 30,6 / 400mm0​160​GriffeESI GRIPS Griffe Soft Grip Chunky60​PedaleXPEDO Pedale MTB | M-Force 8 CR Stahlachse XMF08TC260​GabelRockShox SID Ultimate1.446​Reifen VRSpecialized Fast Trak T5 29" Faltreifen684​Reifen HRSpecialized Renegade Control T5 29" 2,35 Faltreifen648​AchseRockShox Maxle 110*1531​AchseQuixle boost 14854​VentileTubeless 2x8​DichtmittelTubeless Milch120​Diverses60​Gewicht Gesamt gerechnet9.518​Gewicht Gesamt gemessen9.470​


----------



## Heinemma (10. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Canyo Exceed 7.0 Pro Race MJ2019 zugelegt. Die XO1 Eagle mit GripShift an dem Bike schaltet nicht sehr sauber und ich bekomme Sie trotz meiner Erfahrung mit der Eagle GX von meinen anderen Rädern absolut nicht eingestellt. Vor allem der Schaltvorgang auf ein kleineres Ritzen dauert sehr lange oder erfolgt bei nur einer Stufe z.T. gar nicht. Reduziere ich die Zugspannung geht der Wechsel auf ein größeres Ritzel sehr lange oder auch nicht. Jetzt habe ich den Zug samt Außenhüllen ausgebaut und festgestellt, dass diese im Bereich des Kurbelgehäuses ganz schön vergammelt sind und sehr wahrscheinlich die Ursache für das Problem. Ich werde diese jetzt im nächsten Schritt tauschen.

In einem früheren Beitrag habe ich gelesen, dass jemand die Kunststoffabdeckungen am Rahmen für die Einführung und an der Umlenkung am Kurbelgehäuse aufgebohrt hat um die Schaltzugaußenhülle durchgängig zu verlegen. Natürlich muss der Schaltzug im Unterrohr dann mit einer Schaumstoffhülle gegen Klappern gesichert werden.

Kann/Darf man das so machen? Haben das andere von euch ebenso realisiert?

Ich denke es ist naheliegend, dass durch den durchgängig verlegten Schaltzug die Witterungseinflüsse geringer sind und die Schaltperformance über einen längeren Zeitraum entsprechend höher. Was ist dann jedoch der Grund, dass sich die Canyon Ingenieure für eine zweigeteilte Lösung mit freiliegendem Zug an der Umlenkung entschieden haben? Ist es nur um 10g Außenhülle einzusparen oder habe ich etwas übersehen oder nicht berücksichtigt?

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Antworten. Vielen Dank.


----------



## filiale (10. Mai 2022)

Die zweigeteilte Lösung ist eine optische Sache (Design). Das macht nicht nur Canyon so, das machen 99% der Hersteller. Ein Schaltzug ist mir erst einmal gerissen. Der muß nur alle 100 Jahre getauscht werden. Bei Dir ist es ja mehr die "Verzweifelung" weshalb Du Dir über das aufbohren Gedanken machst. Deine anderen Räder laufen doch auch sauber. Haste mal das Schaltauge geprüft (wirklich gemessen, nicht nur mit dem Auge draufschauen).


----------



## TilmannG (10. Mai 2022)

Das sehe ich komplett anders herum: 

bei allen aktuellen bikes die ich fahre oder kenne (incl Rennrad) sind die Zugaussenhüllen durchgehend verlegt
eine saubere Zugführung ist absolut relevant für präzise Schaltvorgänge
Schaltzüge sind schnell mal geschädigt (z.B. an der Klemmung am Schaltwerk aufgesplissen/gerissen) und sollten zügig gewechselt werdn können

Seit ich am exceed die Außenhülle durchgehen verlegt habe, worauf sich Heinemma ja bezieht, läuft das bei mir völlig problemlos!
Grüße von Tilmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (10. Mai 2022)

Bei all meinen Bikes ist keine einzige Schaltzughülle komplett durchverlegt. Schon seit Jahren bei allen gekauften Rädern ist es zweigeteilt.


----------



## Heinemma (10. Mai 2022)

filiale schrieb:


> Die zweigeteilte Lösung ist eine optische Sache (Design). Das macht nicht nur Canyon so,...



Das verstehe ich nicht. Das Design ist doch genau identisch, außer dass man bei durchgängigem Zug statt dem Zug oder des Inliners eben die Außenhülle in der Führung an der Unterseite des Kurbelgehäuses sieht.



filiale schrieb:


> Bei all meinen Bikes ist keine einzige Schaltzughülle komplett durchverlegt. Schon seit Jahren bei allen gekauften Rädern ist es zweigeteilt.



Gibt es dafür eine technische Begründung?


----------



## filiale (10. Mai 2022)

Heinemma schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht. Das Design ist doch genau identisch, außer dass man bei durchgängigem Zug statt dem Zug oder des Inliners eben die Außenhülle in der Führung an der Unterseite des Kurbelgehäuses sieht.


Man könnte die Außenhülle natürlich auch direkt im Unterrohr verlegen. Dann hast Du aber keinen Anschlag. D.h. Du schiebst die Außenhülle am Steuerrohr mehrere cm vor und zurück. Das scheuert zum Einen die Außenhülle auf und außerdem "verändert" sich dadurch die Lage der Hüllen durch die Längenänderung. Es kann also passieren dass dieses dann z.B. die Bremsleitungen berühren und scheuern. Klar, dagegen gibt es wieder clips. Aber viele Hersteller haben sich eben dagegen entschieden. Auch weil es einfacher ist einen dünnen Edelstahlzug ums Tretlager herum zu führen als eine Außenhülle (Knickwinkel).



Heinemma schrieb:


> Gibt es dafür eine technische Begründung?



Ich bin auch kein Konstrukteur. Die Räder waren eben so ab Werk (siehe oben).


----------



## pristo (10. Mai 2022)

Heinemma schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Canyo Exceed 7.0 Pro Race MJ2019 zugelegt. Die XO1 Eagle mit GripShift an dem Bike schaltet nicht sehr sauber und ich bekomme Sie trotz meiner Erfahrung mit der Eagle GX von meinen anderen Rädern absolut nicht eingestellt. Vor allem der Schaltvorgang auf ein kleineres Ritzen dauert sehr lange oder erfolgt bei nur einer Stufe z.T. gar nicht. Reduziere ich die Zugspannung geht der Wechsel auf ein größeres Ritzel sehr lange oder auch nicht. Jetzt habe ich den Zug samt Außenhüllen ausgebaut und festgestellt, dass diese im Bereich des Kurbelgehäuses ganz schön vergammelt sind und sehr wahrscheinlich die Ursache für das Problem. Ich werde diese jetzt im nächsten Schritt tauschen.
> 
> ...


Hallo, ich hatte mit XO1 und GripShift genau das gleiche Problem. Bei mir war der Grund eine zu schwache
Feder im Schaltwerk. Schaltwerk getauscht (bei mir noch Garantie) und das Problem war weg.


----------



## filiale (10. Mai 2022)

Bevor ich am Rahmen rumexperimentiere würde ich auch erst nach der Ursache suchen. Ab Werk schaltet das Exceed doch auch einwandfrei. Aus Frust und Verzweifelung heraus so etwas zu machen halte ich für falsch.


----------



## TilmannG (11. Mai 2022)

filiale schrieb:


> ...Auch weil es einfacher ist einen dünnen Edelstahlzug ums Tretlager herum zu führen als eine Außenhülle (Knickwinkel).
> ...


Der Zug muss in diesem Knickwinkel halt frei laufen. Das geht in einer Aussenhülle besser als in der dünnen Tülle einer Abschlusskappe, die dafür nicht gedacht ist und beim Zugwechsel schnell beschädigt wird.


filiale schrieb:


> Bevor ich am Rahmen rumexperimentiere würde ich auch erst nach der Ursache suchen. Ab Werk schaltet das Exceed doch auch einwandfrei. Aus Frust und Verzweifelung heraus so etwas zu machen halte ich für falsch.


Am Rahmen muss man nichts manipulieren, lediglich an den Kunststoff-Inserts, die es auch als Ersatzteil gibt


----------



## bullswildrush (11. Mai 2022)

Hallo, ich suche für einen Bekannten die steuersatz Bezeichnung für sein 2019 exceed cf slx. Finde leider die Zeichnungen bei canyon direkt nicht mehr und auch hier in der suche bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden, wäre schön wenn jemand helfen könnte...


----------



## TilmannG (12. Mai 2022)

IS41/28.6 - IS52/40


----------



## Heinemma (12. Mai 2022)

Hallo, ich schon wieder  Dieses Mal mit einer Frage zum Rahmenschutz. Da die werkseitige Schutzfolie am Exceed 2019 eher klein ausfällt wollte ich diese gerne nach unten und oben hin etwas verlängern. Nun weiß ich nicht ob ich einfach ein langes Stück zuschneiden und die vorhandene Folie überkleben soll oder oben und unten anstückeln. Da sich unter der originalen Schutzfolie der QR Code mit der Rahmen Nr. befindet möchte ich diese nicht entfernen. Die Frage ist auch, ob sich beim Überkleben die obere Folie von der Originalen problemlos wieder lösen lässt.

Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrung mit? Vielen Dank.


----------



## filiale (12. Mai 2022)

Heinemma schrieb:


> Hallo, ich schon wieder  Dieses Mal mit einer Frage zum Rahmenschutz. Da die werkseitige Schutzfolie am Exceed 2019 eher klein ausfällt wollte ich diese gerne nach unten und oben hin etwas verlängern. Nun weiß ich nicht ob ich einfach ein langes Stück zuschneiden und die vorhandene Folie überkleben soll oder oben und unten anstückeln. Da sich unter der originalen Schutzfolie der QR Code mit der Rahmen Nr. befindet möchte ich diese nicht entfernen. Die Frage ist auch, ob sich beim Überkleben die obere Folie von der Originalen problemlos wieder lösen lässt.
> 
> Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrung mit? Vielen Dank.



Ich habe 50mm breites klarsicht Tesa von der Rolle am Unterrohr von oben nach unten geklebt, über die Originale drüber bis zum Tretlager. Und dieses mit kleinen Stücken auch nochmal geschützt. Hält seit Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (19. Juni 2022)

Moin,

überlege gerade mir ein Exceed zuzulegen, das CF 7 ist ja aktuell sogar auf Lager.
Fahre sonst immer L-Rahmen, Canyon empfiehlt M.
Befürchte L könnte zu sportlich gestreckt werden.
Größe 1,83 bei 84cm SL.

Was sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## AMR_7500 (19. Juni 2022)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> überlege gerade mir ein Exceed zuzulegen, das CF 7 ist ja aktuell sogar auf Lager.
> Fahre sonst immer L-Rahmen, Canyon empfiehlt M.
> ...


Bin 1,84 bei gleicher SL und mir hat L perfekt gepasst! Schlag zu 👍


----------



## Soleikagod (19. Juni 2022)

Fahre mir 192 L. aber auch nen anderen vorbau. -17 und 110 länge


----------



## schurwald-biker (19. Juni 2022)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> überlege gerade mir ein Exceed zuzulegen, das CF 7 ist ja aktuell sogar auf Lager.
> Fahre sonst immer L-Rahmen, Canyon empfiehlt M.
> ...



Bin 182 cm und habe Schrittlänge 86 cm.
Canyon hatte im Shop in Koblenz Größe L empfohlen, was die richtige Entscheidung war.
Fahre das 2018er Modell.


----------



## Martinwurst (19. Juni 2022)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Bin 182 cm und habe Schrittlänge 86 cm.
> Canyon hatte im Shop in Koblenz Größe L empfohlen, was die richtige Entscheidung war.
> Fahre das 2018er Modell.


Das 2018er Modell hat doch ne ganze andere Rahmengeometrie, was den Vergleich eher sinnlos macht.


----------



## Ritzibi (19. Juni 2022)

Danke schon mal.

Ab welchem Modelljahr wurde denn die Geometrie geändert.

Schwierig, schwierig……🤔


----------



## pauzinio (23. Juni 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich stehe kurz davor beim Exceed zuzuschlagen und habe hier schon einiges mitgenommen. Danke dafür.
Mir ist aber noch nicht klar wo die Verarbeitungsunterschiede zwischen dem CF und dem SLX Rahmen liegen.

Kurz zum Hintergrund. Ich fahre schon immer Rennrad und habe noch ein 26er Grand Canyon der ersten Baureihe. Jetzt hatte ich die Möglichkeit ein Radon Jealous zu fahren. Der Unterschied ist so gewaltig, daß jetzt ein Racehardtail her muß.
Geo möglichst Rennmäßig, noch dazu passt mir beim Exceed der L Rahmen perfekt. 

Jetzt habe ich nur noch vor dem Carbonrahmen Respekt. Ich will neben 1-2 wöchentlich Training auch gelegentlich den Weg zur Arbeit ( geht durch den Wald ) nutzen. Ist in sofern kein Problem, da ich das gute Stück an der Arbeit wegsperren (+Ü-Kamera) kann. Hätte also keine Angst das es geklaut wird.

Ich habe aber Angst, daß der Carbonrahmen bei unsachgemäßer Belastung (irgendein Blödel schmeißt es beim Fahrrad reinknören um) oder auch mal Klemmen auf dem Autoheckträger (manchmal klappt es einfach nicht nur an der Sattelstütze zu klemmen), kaputt macht.
Meine Überlegung ist ob hier ggf. der günstigere Rahmen der Bessere ist, weil auch an Stellen, die evtl. nicht für Lenkkopf- oder Tretlagersteifigkeit relevant sind einfach mehr Material verbaut wird.

Jetzt sollen ja der CF und SLX Rahmen bzgl. Steifigkeitswerte usw. identisch sein.
Aber wo liegt der Unterschied?

a) Wird beim SLX Rahmen eine höhenwertige Faser genutzt, die evtl in Querrichtung sogar mehr wegsteckt? Dann wäre alles prima.
b) Wird aber identische Faser bei identischem Verfahren nur selektiver verarbeitet. D.h. an den "unwichtigen" Stellen einfach dünner aufgebaut, dann würde ich auf jedem Fall beim CF Rahmen bleiben. 300gr. hin oder her machen bei mir den Kohl nicht fett.
SLX kommt für mich nur in Frage, da erst ab Exceed 8 folgende Ausstattung enthalten ist: durchgängig XT, DT Felgen und Variostützen. Mir ist es eigentlich zu teuer. Es macht aber auch kein Sinn 1000€ zu "sparen" und dann gleich mit Tuning am neuen Bike zu starten. Variostütze ist vor allem wegen der Integrierten Klemmung Pflicht. Habe schon überlegt bis nächstes Jahr zu warten. Aber das 8 ist jetzt verfügbar und nächstes Jahr werden die bestimmt noch teurer :-(
Also kann mir jemand sagen ob ich mit Fall a oder b richtig liege?

Entschuldigt bitte den Aufsatz. Aber Ihr seit meine letzte Hoffnung.

Ich habe schon zu 3 unterschiedlichen Tageszeiten bei der Canyon Hotline angerufen. Eigentlich dürfte man da auf keinen Fall etwas kaufen. Drei unterschiedlich Kollegen. Nicht einer hat irgendeinen technischen Hintergrund. Absolut schwach für einen Hersteller der auf Fachhändler verzichtet. Kleiner Auszug:

der SLX Rahmen ist aus einer anderen Legierung
da werden leichtere Parts verbaut
alle Rahmen sind unverwüstlich. Wir haben uns erst letzte Woche mit 5 Kollegen auf den Rahmen der auf einer Bordsteinkante lag gestellt.
das must Du Dir so vorstellen wie 2. und 1. Bundesliege. Der CFR ist dann Championsleague
der SLX ist einfach steifer. Da beschleunigst Du besser und hast mehr Fun

Ich habe wirklich noch nie auch nur im Ansatz so inkompetente Gespräche geführt. Echt gruselig.

Vielen Dank schon mal. Mir ist es wirklich wichtig keinen Plastikschrott zu kaufen, weil ich das Rad sicher 15 Jahre fahren will.

Gruß Jens


----------



## pauzinio (26. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

hat evtl. doch jemand eine Idee zum Unterschied im Herstellungsprozess CF vs. SLX ?

Danke nochmal Gruß Jens


----------



## Cuthepro (26. Juni 2022)

pauzinio schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat evtl. doch jemand eine Idee zum Unterschied im Herstellungsprozess CF vs. SLX ?
> 
> Danke nochmal Gruß Jens


Der Unterschied zw SL und SLX liegt jeweils in den verwendeten Carbonfasern. Dadurch erhält man ein minimal geringeres Gewicht und eine geringfügig höhere Steifigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauzinio (26. Juni 2022)

ok Danke.


----------



## octopus2903 (15. Juli 2022)

Ich brauche mal Euren Rat.
Bei meinem Canyon Exceed dreht sich dan Hinterrad nach einer Schlammtour im Herbst (Rad sauber gemacht und stehen lassen) nicht mehr richtig gut. (anstoßen und dann hält es recht schnell an - auch ohne Kette)
Kann das am Lager des Hinterrades liegen? Kann ich das säubern? Wenn ja, wie?
Oder müssen da neue Lager rein?

Die Felge ist folgende:

DT Swiss XR 1501 XD
Felgenmaterial: Aluminium
Innenbreite: 22.5 mm
Freilauf: Ratchet
Gewicht: 829 g
Das
Exceed CF SLX 8.0 Pro Race​ ist von 2017 oder 2018 (Gebrauchtkauf).

Freue mich über Eure Tipps.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (15. Juli 2022)

Bremse ist frei?
Bau das Hinterrad doch mal aus, wenn es dann immer noch schlecht dreht, bleibt nicht viel übrig   
Freilauf scheint es zwar nicht zu sein, wenn es ohne Kette unverändert ist, aber wenn Du den abziehst, müsste 1 Lager schon sichtbar werden.


----------



## Juuro (15. Juli 2022)

Ja, ich empfehle auch das Rad mal auszubauen die Achse von Hand zu drehen, falls sich das knirschig anfühlt oder man sogar etwas hört sind die Lager hin. Wenn das schon so seit Herbst ist und seither vor sich hin oxidieren durfte ist leider die Chance groß, dass sich die Lager nicht mehr mit einer Reinigung reparieren lassen.


----------



## octopus2903 (15. Juli 2022)

Danke Euch!  Es war tatsächlich nur die Scheibenbremse. _schäm_

Jetzt habe ich nochmal eine Frage: Mir ist heute meine SRAM Level TLM vorne geschrotet (konnte nicht entlüften. habe alle Forenbeiträge durchgehabt und wir haben dann in letzter Not den Ausgleichsbehälter aufgeschraubt. Danach war EXIDUS <-- ABGEHAKT: Bin durch mit SRAM Bremsen).
Ich habe nun ein Set 
SHIMANO Deore XT Scheibenbremse 2-Kolben BL-M8100 + BR-M8100​bestellt.
Wie bekomme ich die hintere eingebaut bzgl. der Leitung? Kann ich die irgendwie mit der alten SRAM-Leitung verbinden und dann durchziehen?
​


----------



## Juuro (15. Juli 2022)

octopus2903 schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich die hintere eingebaut bzgl. der Leitung? Kann ich die irgendwie mit der alten SRAM-Leitung verbinden und dann durchziehen?


Wenn du die Gabel ausbaust sollte das einfach klappen. Ich hab die Leitung immer von hinten durchgeschoben. Taucht dann irgendwann im Steuerrohr auf und dann musst du sie nur noch aus dem Richtigen Loch im Rahmen rausholen.
Wenn du es schaffst die neue Leitung mit der alten von Sram irgendwie zu verbinden ist das vielleicht auch ne Option. Aber bei mir hat das immer nicht geklappt. 🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schurwald-biker (18. Juli 2022)

octopus2903 schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich die hintere eingebaut bzgl. der Leitung? Kann ich die irgendwie mit der alten SRAM-Leitung verbinden und dann durchziehen?
> ​


Habe diesen Umbau von der SRAM-Bremse auf Shimano XT am Exceed selbst schon gemacht.
Zwicke die Bremsleitung hinten nach der Bremse und vor dem Eintritt in den Rahmen ab. Dort schraubst Du einen kleinen Connector in die Bremsleitung, das andere Ende in die neue Bremsleitung.
Dann ziehst Du von oben die alte Leitung raus, die neue damit durch den Rahmen.
Ich finde leider nicht zu dem Connector, den ich hatte (hat nur ein paar cent gekostet). Ansonsten befestigst Du die Leitungen irgendwie anders miteinander.


----------



## octopus2903 (19. Juli 2022)

Danke Euch.
Meinst Du sowas? Geht das auch bei Shimano?








						RockShox Barb Connector für Reverb / Reverb Stealth
					

Verbindungsstück zur Leitungsverlegung für die Reverb, Reverb Stealth von RockShox. Kompatibilität:ReverbReverb StealthHerstellernummer:00.6815.066.030 Lieferumfang:1 x Barb Connector RockShox




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## schurwald-biker (19. Juli 2022)

Ja genau den meine ich. Damit habe ich das gemacht.


----------



## Heinemma (16. August 2022)

*Knackgeräusche von der Sattelstütze*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe an meinem Exceed CF 7.0 Race Pro 2019 nachträglich die S29 VCLS Sattelstütze montiert und habe auf gröberem Untergrund wie etwa Schotter bei langsamer Fahrt völlig unregelmäßige Knackgeräusche, die ich einfach nicht weg bekomme. Die Sattelstütze war zuvor an meinem Grand Canyon CF montiert und hat da nie Probleme gemacht. Die Stütze wurde wie zuvor mit ausreichend Carbonpaste montiert. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich auch wie im Canyon Montagevideo Paste zwischen die beiden Stützenhälften geschmiert und alle Schrauben mit dem vorgegebenen Momenten angezogen, leider ohne Erfolg. Was mir ausfällig vorkommt: Die 6 Nm der Klemme werden erst nach relativ großem Drehwinkel erreicht.

Hat jemand eventuell dasselbe Problem bereits erfolgreich gelöst oder irgendwelche Tipps für mich? Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## filiale (16. August 2022)

Die NM sind das Maximum was erlaubt ist, es geht auch mit weniger. Hast Du auch die Sattelaufnahme gereinigt ? Ich gehe auch davon aus, daß Du die beiden Hälften der VCLS vor der erneuten Schmierung sorgfältig gereinigt hast, korrekt ?


----------



## petard (18. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir ein neues Exceed CF SLX 8 zulegen, bin mir nur unsicher ob ich M oder L nehmen soll. Körpergröße ist 184cm mit ~84cm Innenbeinlänge. 

Bei meinem jetzigen Cannodale Trail fahre ich L. Laut Überstandshöhe ist das Exceed deutlich höher so das ich eher zum M tendiere. 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## filiale (18. August 2022)

Bei L kannste alles lassen wie es ist, bei M brauchste nen längeren Vorbau.


----------



## petard (18. August 2022)

filiale schrieb:


> Bei L kannste alles lassen wie es ist, bei M brauchste nen längeren Vorbau.


Das L hat auch eine ähnliche Oberrohrlänge wie mein Cannondale. Das einzige wo ich mir beim L unsicher bin ist ob die 9cm höhere Überstandshöhe im Vergleich zum Cannondale nicht unpraktisch ist.


----------



## filiale (19. August 2022)

petard schrieb:


> Das L hat auch eine ähnliche Oberrohrlänge wie mein Cannondale. Das einzige wo ich mir beim L unsicher bin ist ob die 9cm höhere Überstandshöhe im Vergleich zum Cannondale nicht unpraktisch ist.



Geh in einen Radladen und steige auf verschiedene Räder in z.B. L oder XL. Dann teste es aus.


----------



## Panigale1299 (19. August 2022)

petard schrieb:


> Das L hat auch eine ähnliche Oberrohrlänge wie mein Cannondale. Das einzige wo ich mir beim L unsicher bin ist ob die 9cm höhere Überstandshöhe im Vergleich zum Cannondale nicht unpraktisch ist.



An deiner Stelle wurde ich definitv zur Größe L greifen.
Ich habe zwar ein 2 Zentimeter mehr Schritthöhe als du, aber das passt perfekt. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass dich die Höhe des Oberrohrs in kleinster Weise behindert oder stört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petard (19. August 2022)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle wurde ich definitv zur Größe L greifen.
> Ich habe zwar ein 2 Zentimeter mehr Schritthöhe als du, aber das passt perfekt. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass dich die Höhe des Oberrohrs in kleinster Weise behindert oder stört.



Ja, vorallem wenn der Rest ähnlich meinem jetzigen Fahrrad ist. Ich werde versuchen ob ich ein Fahrrad mit vergleichbarer Geometrie wie das Exceed bei mir in der Nähe probefahren kann.


----------



## petard (23. August 2022)

Nachdem ich das Exceed in L bestellt hatte wurde es gestern schon geliefert. Nach dem Aufbau war die erste Überraschung das es sich kleiner anfühlt als mein Cannondale. Laut Geometriedaten ist das Canyon aber größer und das Oberrohr ist schon sehr nah.

Da es mein erstes Bike mit Dropperpost ist bin ich mir bei der richtige Höhe unsicher. Wenn ich auf dem Bike sitze komme ich ohne Neigung nicht mehr mit den Zehenspitzen auf den Boden. Wenn ich mich irgendwo festhalte ist Treten aber kein Problem.

Ist der Dropperpost der Falsche oder ist der Rahmen zu groß?


----------



## DBenedikt (3. September 2022)

Ich würde sagen, die Sattelhöhe stellt man doch so ein, dass man am Besten treten kann (also nahezu gestrecktes Bein, wenn Pedal unten). Und wenn man absteigt, sitzt man doch sowieso nicht mehr im Sattel und die Größe des Rahmens ist egal und eigentlich nicht durch die Dropper Post oder Geometrie beeinflusst....


----------



## DBenedikt (3. September 2022)

Ich hätte auch noch ein Problemchen mit meinem neuen Exceed, welches ggf. Panigale1299 auch etwas bekannst sein könnte....
Und zwar hab ich mein Exceed CFR Team komplett auf SRAM umgerüstet und einen Sram Quarq Leistungsmesser montiert. Leider scheint der Rahmen hier nicht mit dem Spider des Leistungsmessers kompotibel zu sein. So ist der Spalt zwischen Spider und der geradlinig verlaufenden Kettenstrebe zu gering und Sand kann zwischen Rahmen und Kurbel kratzen 😓
Hatte hier bereit einer ein ähnliches Problem, bzw. welche Leistungsmesser empfiehlt ihr so für einen Sram 12 fach antrieb am neuen Exceed?


----------



## schurwald-biker (3. September 2022)

DBenedikt schrieb:


> Hatte hier bereit einer ein ähnliches Problem, bzw. welche Leistungsmesser empfiehlt ihr so für einen Sram 12 fach antrieb am neuen Exceed?


Ich habe mir die Wattmesspedale Garmin XC 200 gekauft (nur die einseitige Variante).
Das würde Dein Problem lösen. Der Vorteil ist zusätzlich, dass man die leicht an verschiedenen Rädern nutzen kann.


----------



## DBenedikt (3. September 2022)

hmm, ja das stimmt, die Garmin Pedale wären ne einfach Lösung. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die haltbar genug für mich sind. Meine XTR Pedale sind auch nach ein, zwei Jahren etwas ausgeleiert und verschrammmt...
Weiß einer, ob man in den Exceed Rahmen eine ältere XX1 GXP Kurbel einbauen kann? Diese hätte ich mit einem Stages Leistungsmesser aus meinem vorherigen Rad zur Verfügung... Obwohl GXP ein alter Standard ist, hab ich gelesen, dass diese Kurbel auch Boost-fähig wäre (nur anderer Offset des Kettenblatts nötig).


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. September 2022)

Canyon hat derzeit fünf Exceed im Sale.


----------



## styl0 (13. September 2022)

Oha..gerade das 7er ist nen fairer Deal wie ich finde. Außerdem find ich die Farbe "Racing Team Replica" schick 

Mir fällt aber ein: Ich hab ja schon eins, was ich sehr mag


----------



## Chris650 (14. September 2022)

Ich hatte auch überlegt mir das 7er zu bestellen. Ich finde es für den Preis ziemlich schwer und warum Carbonfelgen, die über 1600gr. wiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (14. September 2022)

Das stimmt, die Rahmen der Normalo-Exceeds sind vergleichsweise schwer. Ich meine, mich an einen Vergleichstest zu erinnern, in dem u.a. eines der einfacheren Exceeds und ein Specialized Chisel mit Alurahmen teilnahmen. Der Speci-Rahmen war nur um wenige Gramm schwerer als der des Exceed. 

Trotzdem ist und bleibt das Exceed ein tolles Rad.


----------



## LuttiX (27. September 2022)

Wie steht es um die Stabilität bei den aktuellen CF SLX/CFR Rahmen? Gibt es Probleme mit aussergewöhnlichen Rahmenbrüchen? 

Möchte mir gerne ein weiteres bzw. neues MTB (wieder Richtung HT) zulegen. Aktuell bin ich mit einem Radon Jealous CF 2x aus 2017 unterwegs.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (27. September 2022)

Hab jetzt die Daten vom Jealous nicht parat, aber ist der Geometrieunterscheid so immens, dass Du da einen riesen Unterscheid erfahren wirst?
Das Jealous ist doch unabhängig vom Alter ein feines Bike, mit schön steifem Rahmen und in der CF2x Variante auch leicht und hat doch auch alle aktuellen Standards.

Auf der anderen Seite gilt natürlich immer, n+1 ist nie verkehrt


----------



## LuttiX (30. September 2022)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> Hab jetzt die Daten vom Jealous nicht parat, aber ist der Geometrieunterscheid so immens, dass Du da einen riesen Unterscheid erfahren wirst?
> Das Jealous ist doch unabhängig vom Alter ein feines Bike, mit schön steifem Rahmen und in der CF2x Variante auch leicht und hat doch auch alle aktuellen Standards.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite gilt natürlich immer, n+1 ist nie verkehrt


 
Alles richtig - nur würde ich halt gerne ein neues, anderes Rad fahren... ;-) 

P. S. Der CF2x Rahmen ist der schwerere Jealous Rahmen (Montage Möglichkeit für Umwerfer/2x KB).


----------



## Sepp-123 (2. Oktober 2022)

Ich würde gerne mal eure Meinung zur passenden Rahmengröße hören, da man ja häufiger liest, dass der Canyon Rechner tendenziell zum kleineren Rahmen rät.
Meine Daten: 180 cm und 88 cm
laut Canyon eindeutig M, seht ihr das auch so?
Fahre aktuell ein Cube Reaction SL 29 in 19 (2014) und fühle mich wohl


----------



## schurwald-biker (3. Oktober 2022)

Sepp-123 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal eure Meinung zur passenden Rahmengröße hören, da man ja häufiger liest, dass der Canyon Rechner tendenziell zum kleineren Rahmen rät.
> Meine Daten: 180 cm und 88 cm
> laut Canyon eindeutig M, seht ihr das auch so?
> Fahre aktuell ein Cube Reaction SL 29 in 19 (2014) und fühle mich wohl


Vermutlich ist L richtig.
Ich fahre das 2018er Exceed in L. Meine Maße cm 182/ 86,5.
Passt perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schurwald-biker (8. Oktober 2022)

.... 2018er Exceed in L, rennfertig für den Lautertaler Bikemarathon


----------



## marcus_r (14. November 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mir für mein Exceed (Größe L, Baujahr 2017, M060 Rahmen) eine Dropper Post kaufen.

Habe mir die Bikeyoke Revive genauer angesehen und ich denke sie passt gut für mich 

Frage ist nun, die 125er oder die 160er?

Bei der 125er hätte ich eine Einstecktiefe von noch ca. 10,5 - 11cm im Rahmen (Auszug Stütze aktuell ca. 25,5cm).
Jetzt würde mir die 125er locker reichen, wie seht ihr das? Reichen 10,5 cm Einstecktiefe aus?

Danke & Viele Grüße!
Marcus


----------



## filiale (14. November 2022)

Canyon schreibt 10cm Einstecktiefe im Sattelrohr vor. Mehr ist prima. Weniger würde ich nicht machen da die Gefahr eines Bruchs/Riss besteht.


----------



## pophase (16. November 2022)

marcus_r schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> möchte mir für mein Exceed (Größe L, Baujahr 2017, M060 Rahmen) eine Dropper Post kaufen.
> 
> ...


Bin auch am Überlegen - hast du dich schon über den Einbau schlau gemacht? Da muss das Tretlager raus, oder?


----------



## marcus_r (16. November 2022)

Ich gehe mal davon aus… habe aber noch Hoffnung das es irgendwie ohne Ausbau geht. Werde ich bald wissen, dann sag ich Bescheid ;-)


----------



## Klein-Attitude (16. November 2022)

Also beim alten Exceed ging es ohne Tretlagerausbau.


----------



## marcus_r (16. November 2022)

bei mir wäre es das alte Exceed;-)

wie bist du vorgegangen?
Danke!


----------



## Klein-Attitude (16. November 2022)

marcus_r schrieb:


> bei mir wäre es das alte Exceed;-)
> 
> wie bist du vorgegangen?
> Danke!


Deckel oben ab und unten auch, erst von oben nach unten weit durchziehn die Ausenhülle und dann von unten über die Tretlagerkpasel ( bei mir XT) drüber nach oben, Divine SL .


----------



## marcus_r (19. November 2022)

@Klein-Attitude
jetzt muss ich leider nochmal ganz dumm fragen... ich muss doch für den Austausch der Kabeleinlässe am Steuerrohr auf jeden Fall den Zug für den Umwerfer neu verlegen, oder? Ansonsten lässt sich das ja nicht durch den neuen Einlass mit zwei Kabeleingängen austauschen...


----------



## Klein-Attitude (19. November 2022)

genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pophase (27. November 2022)

Ist das SLX 8 im Sale für 3k beim heutigen Markt noch ein Spitzen-Deal? 









						Exceed CF SLX 8
					

Was für ein Bike: Das Exceed CF SLX 8 brilliert mit einem der modernsten Carbon-Rahmen auf dem Markt und begeistert mit messerscharfem Handling. Ausgestattet mit Parts vom obersten Regal kannst du dich mit dieser Rakete gleich vorne im Startblock einreihen.




					www.canyon.com
				




Die Goldgräberstimmung scheint ja vorbei. Und ich habe ein CF 6, das ich erst noch verkaufen müsste..


----------



## marcus_r (8. Dezember 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

so, habe es nun geschafft meine neue Bikeyoke Divine ohne Ausbau des Tretlagers einzubauen  

Jetzt stehe ich allerdings vor dem Problem den Zug für den Umwerfer wieder einzubauen.
Habe nun aber leider ein Problem mit dem Teil "25" auf dieser Explosionszeichnung:



			https://www.canyon.com/on/demandware.static/-/Library-Sites-canyon-shared/default/dwf7f22b34/explosiondrawings/2017/exceed/M060-01_BOM_ts.pdf
		


Ich habe die Schraube schon gelöst, weiß aber nicht wie ich das nun am besten rausbekomme, es sitzt ziemlich fest...  Kann ich es evtl. mit etwas WD40 anlösen?
Möchte hier auch nicht mit Gewalt rangehen. Hat das jemand von euch schon einmal ausgebaut? Wenn ja, wie am besten?

Danke & VG
Marcus


----------



## marcus_r (10. Dezember 2022)

So, hat sich erledigt. Mit ein bisschen WD40 und "rumnackeln" hat es dann funktioniert ;-)


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zur Reifenfreiheit im Exceed CF SL 6.0 Pro Race von 2018 mit dem Non-Boost-Rahmen. Bisher habe ich noch nichts Breiteres als 2,2er Reifen auf dem original verbauten X1700-Laufrad von DT Swiss mit 22,5 mm Maulweite gefahren. 

Ist jemand bei diesem Modell schon breitere Reifen und/oder breitere Felgen gefahren? Was passt in den Rahmen?


----------



## octopus2903 (Sonntag um 19:46)

Hallo Exceed-Profis und Schrauber-Enthusiasten,
ich brauche Eure Hilfe:

Ich habe ein Exceed CF SLX 8.0 Pro Race (2018?)
Laut meinem Canyon Profil habe ich die beiden Laufräder:

DT Swiss XR 1501 XD (Freilauf: Ratchet, Innenbreite: 22.5 mm, 829 Gramm) und
DT Swiss XR 1501 (Innenbreite: 25 mm, 748 Gramm)
Beide Laufräder eiern (vorne leicht, hinten stark).

*Bzgl. Systemgewicht: *
Je nach Form wiege ich zwischen 97 und 107 kg, was bedeutet, dass mein Systemgewicht im Winter auch mal bei über 110 kg liegen kann.

*Meine Fragen:*
1.) Bekommt man die Laufräder für einen angemessenen Preis noch zentriert (habe gelesen, dass verklebte Speichennippel (?) problematisch sind.

2.) Wenn ich die gleichen Laufräder wieder nehme,
a) worauf muss ich achten (Freilauf, etc.)
b) Habe z. B. diesen hier gefunden: klick Würde der passen?
c) Da steht: "max. Gesamtbelastung: 150 kg" - das dürfte mich inkl. Fahrrad, Zubehör und Kleidung ja tragen, oder?
d) Was mich wundert: Die hier angebotenen Laufräder wiegen mit 1128 und 953 Gramm mehr als meine... Habe ich hier was falsches ausgewählt? Oder ist das Modell einfach schwerer geworden?

4.) Sind die Innenweiten von 22,5 und 25mm noch up-to-date? Ich fahre vorne 2,3" und hinten (glaube) 2,4" Mäntel

3.) Habt Ihr für mich eine alternative Empfehlung?

Danke schon einmal vorab!
Gunther


----------



## TilmannG (Sonntag um 22:44)

Natürlich kann man DT-Laufräder zentrieren, wenn man das Systemgewicht ausreizt, empfielt sich das sogar.

Ansonsten passt nicht wirklich viel zusammen:
Der verlinkte Satz hat boost-Standard, dein 2018er Exceed m.W. nicht.
Freilauf ist für sram XD-Kasetten.
Die Maulweiten sind 30mm, das hat sich als neuer Standard für breite Reifen etabliert.

Du würgst wirklich 2,4 Zöller durch den Hinterbau?
Auch wenn alles breiter (und damit natürlich schwerer) wird - auf einem bike wie dem Exceed finde ich 2.25 sehr passend, und diese mit Felgen-Maulweite 22,5/25 bestens fahrbar.


----------



## octopus2903 (Sonntag um 23:37)

Danke für Deine Antwort.
Ich schaue mal, ob ich jemanden finde, der die Felgen checkt.
Hast Du einen Link für einen passenden Laufradsatz? Das wäre Mega.

Edit:
Habe jetzt gelesen, dass die 1700er der Nachfolger der 1501 sein sollen.
Die haben nur 110 kg Systemgwicht. Da bin ich mit meinem Rad schon drüber.

Wäre cool, wenn Ihr mir noch einen Tipp Richtung gute Alu-LR mit Systemgewicht >= 120 kg geben könnt. Cool wäre, wenn die nicht viel schwerer als meine derzeitigen sind.

Kann ich an mein Bike Endurofelgen montieren, wie z. B. diese hier? Die gehen bis 130 kg:








						EX 1700 Spline® 30 6-Loch Boost 29" Hinterrad
					

EX 1700 Spline ®  30 Boost – die Enduro-Benchmark für leichte Alufelgen   Die 1700er Spline ® -Reihe von DT Swiss vereint die Leichtigkeit und Vorteile von Alufelgen, die in Form und Funktion den modernen...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## filiale (Montag um 09:48)

Kläre erstmal ab, ob Deine Gabel/Hinterbau boost hat oder nicht (Nabenbreite ausmessen).

Dann würde ich auf ein Leichtbau Race Hardtail keine bleischweren Enduro Laufräder montieren, sondern mir Gedanken über ein Race Fully machen. Einen leichten LRS mit viel Tragfähigkeit gibt es nicht. Stabilität braucht meist auch etwas mehr Material. Und da Du sowieso bleischwere 2,4" Socken montiert hast, kann auch der LRS schwer sein. Es ist alles schwer. Da kommt es dann auch nicht mehr auf ein paar Gramm an.


----------



## octopus2903 (Montag um 10:55)

Zuersteinmal habe ich jemanden gefunden, der sich meine Laufräder anschaut. Vielleicht bekommt er sie wieder hin.

Ein Fully möchte ich bewußt nicht. Wenn ich fit bin, habe ich schon Spaß daran bergauf Gas zu geben.

Machen 300 Gramm Unterschied bei einem Laufradsatz zu meinen jetzigen LR einen so großen Unterschied?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panigale1299 (Montag um 11:08)

octopus2903 schrieb:


> Zuersteinmal habe ich jemanden gefunden, der sich meine Laufräder anschaut. Vielleicht bekommt er sie wieder hin.
> 
> Ein Fully möchte ich bewußt nicht. Wenn ich fit bin, habe ich schon Spaß daran bergauf Gas zu geben.
> 
> Machen 300 Gramm Unterschied bei einem Laufradsatz zu meinen jetzigen LR einen so großen Unterschied?


Ich bin schon der Meinung, dass ein leichter Laufradsatz sich positiv bemerkbar macht. Natürlich nur unter der Voraussetzung du fährst keine Downhill Reifen auf einem 1.000 Gramm XC Laufradsatz 

Ich fahre seit geraumer Zeit an meinen Bikes Laufradsätze von Newmen. Hier gibt es auch vernünftige Varianten aus Alu.

Apropos ich hab einen Exceed CF Rahmen aus 2021 zu verkaufen


----------



## filiale (Montag um 18:27)

octopus2903 schrieb:


> Zuersteinmal habe ich jemanden gefunden, der sich meine Laufräder anschaut. Vielleicht bekommt er sie wieder hin.


wir drücken die Daumen daß das klappt. Dann sind alle Sorgen weg.


octopus2903 schrieb:


> Ein Fully möchte ich bewußt nicht. Wenn ich fit bin, habe ich schon Spaß daran bergauf Gas zu geben.


das kann man auch mit einem 100mm Race Fully und lockout


octopus2903 schrieb:


> Machen 300 Gramm Unterschied bei einem Laufradsatz zu meinen jetzigen LR einen so großen Unterschied?


wenn das Gewicht nur an den Naben eingespart würde, merkst Du gar nix. Wenn es die Felge ist, ja, schon deutlich. Hinten merkt man es mehr als vorne. Allerdings sind die Reifen schon recht schwer. Daher würde ich aufgrund Deines Systemgewichts (Rad+Fahrer) eher einen LRS mit 1800gr anvisieren. Die sind dann auch nicht mehr so teuer.


----------



## bullswildrush (Montag um 18:39)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Apropos ich hab einen Exceed CF Rahmen aus 2021 zu verkaufen


Was soll der Rahmen kosten und welche Größe hat er


----------



## yessurf (Dienstag um 20:11)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Was soll der Rahmen kosten und welche Größe hat er


Dito


----------



## Panigale1299 (Mittwoch um 08:53)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Was soll der Rahmen kosten und welche Größe hat er





yessurf schrieb:


> Dito



Es handelt sich um einen L Rahmen. Ich habe euch beiden eine PN geschrieben.

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## filiale (Mittwoch um 09:29)

Der Rahmen ist mit Vollintegration. Wie schaut es mit Vorbau und den Teilen aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panigale1299 (Mittwoch um 10:57)

filiale schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist mit Vollintegration. Wie schaut es mit Vorbau und den Teilen aus ?


Selbstverständlich ist der Steuersatz und die notwendige Abdeckung inklusive. Vorbau oder komplette Cockpits kannst du hier fast alles montieren. 
Am besten passt hier natürlich das CP008 von Canyon.


----------

